# Canyon Spectral 29



## CC. (19. Dezember 2013)

Servus beinander,
das Spectral 29 macht auf der Webseite mal einen guten Eindruck, die Geo scheint angenehm zu sein und ein paar passende Farbkombis sind auch dabei.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Touren / AM-Fully, mit welchem man nicht nur komfortabel abfahren sondern auch effektiv bergauf strampeln kann.
Hat das Teil schon jemand bestellt / gefahren und kann was über Fahrverhalten bzw. erstes Gefühl sagen?
Ein Vergleich mit anderen Fullies wäre hübsch. Als Hardtail-Fahrer fehlen mir die Vergleiche.

Was mir auf den ersten Blick nicht gefällt, sind beim 6.9 und 7.9 die fehlenden Shimano Bremsen. Ich stehe nicht so auf das Avid-Zeux. Und schade, daß es das Bike nicht in dem Alu-Silber gibt...

Kann jemand schon was dazu sagen???

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## Hillside (21. Dezember 2013)

Das 27,5" Spectral ist ja hier anlässlich der Roc d'Azur getestet worden, mit dem Verweis auf den großen Sprung im Oberrohr zwischen M und L. Das scheint beim 29er nicht so zu sein. Es gibt auch einen Test in der Mountainbike (ich glaube, in der November-Ausgabe). Das 29er Spectral ist meines Wissens noch nicht getestet. Das Spectral hat eine Talas (absenkbare Gabel), was etwas Mehrgewicht mit sich bringt. Bei der Talas gab es im letzten Jahr Probleme, die jetzt scheinbar behoben sein sollen. Mir wäre trotzdem eine Pike lieber.

Als Vergleich mit dem Spectral kommen alle Räder der Kategorie All Mountain in Frage, üblicherweise mit ca. 150mm Federweg. Da gibt es sehr viel Auswahl. Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, Trek Remedy, Cannondale Jekyll, um nur drei zu nennen. Dazu gibt es auch Vergleichstests, aber ich finde das wenig sinnvoll und würde vor allen Dingen auf mein Gefühl bei einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt vertrauen.

Je nach Fahrstil und Streckenprofil reicht aber evtl. auch ein Tourenfully mit ca. 120 mm Federweg. Auch das würde ich bei einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2013)

Servus,
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Hab mir mal alles zusammengesucht, was über Spectral 2x" zu finden war. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber zumindest der Rahmen hat gute Kritiken bekommen (steif und leicht und große Auflager, steiler Sitzwinkel).
Der Sprung im Reach beträgt beim 29er die üblichen 20mm (M->L).
Das Spectral 29 hat 130mm Federweg, außer beim Top-Modell 9.9.EX mit einer 140er Gabel.
Das Bike wird als Allrounder beworben und ist auch in meinem Verständnis nicht weit vom Tourenfully entfernt, wobei ich mich mit den Katorisierungen schwer tue. Ich muß mir mal so ein 120/130mm-Bike besorgen und das auf Tourentauglichkeit testen. Bergab hab ich keine Zweifel, daß es taugt. Alles, was bergab mehr als ein 100mm-Hardtail bietet, ist besser 
Eine (einfache) Probefahrt auf einem Versenderbike ist ziemlich schwierig. Aber ich werde es schon rauskriegen.
In der Zwischenzeit werde ich mich mal mit den Feinheiten der Dämpfer- und Gabelmodelle beschäftigen. Scheint ja eine Wissenschaft zu sein, vor allem, wenn man unbeleckt ist.

Falls in der Zwischenzeit noch jemand das Bike in die Hände kriegt, würde ich mich freuen, hier etwas darüber zu lesen.

Danke und Weihnachtsgrüße,
CC.


----------



## mssc (11. Januar 2014)

Nur zur Info, falls jemand auch noch unsicher ist: 
Ich hab mir ja gleich als sie online gegangen sind, das 29er Spectral in L bestellt, war mir aber die ganze Zeit unsicher wegen der Größe. Hab mir jetzt fürs Wochenende ein Stumpjumper FSR Elite 29er geliehen. Empfehlung vom Händler war eindeutig L, M wäre bei mir wahrscheinlich zu kurz (184 groß, ca. 88cm Schrittlänge).
Die Geometrie ist bei den Beiden Bikes sehr ähnlich, daher (hoffe ich mal) kann man die recht gut vergleichen.
Oberrohr: Spectral 619mm, Stumpi 622mm
Reach: Spectral 439mm, Stumpi 445mm
Stack: Spectral 628mm, Stumpi 638mm
Kettenstreben: Spectral 445mm, Stumpi 450mm
Lenkwinkel: Spectral 68,5°, Stumpi 69°
Vorbau ist beim Stumpi normalerweise 90mm lang, den hab ich vor der Fahrt noch auf einen 70er getauscht (Spectral hat einen 60er).

Bin heute eine kleine Runde gefahren und bin zufrieden mit dem L, Sitzposition ist komfortabel, aber nicht zu aufrecht, im Stehen bergab dürfte es garnicht viel kürzer sein. Für die Strecken in meiner Umgebung passt's, ich werd also beim 29er Spectral in L bleiben.


----------



## filiale (11. Januar 2014)

nach den geo daten wird das spectral aber noch ein klein wenig kürzer sein als das was du heute gefahren bist.


----------



## CC. (11. Januar 2014)

6mm beim Reach. pfft


----------



## filiale (11. Januar 2014)

6mm reach und 10mm vorbau wenn alles original bleibt = 16mm


----------



## CC. (20. Februar 2014)

Ist das Teil jetzt schon jemand gefahren? Kommt jemand nach Koblenz und kann mir die Sitzlänge (Sattelnase -> Mitte Lenker) bei Größe M messen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Februar 2014)

Das 29er Spectral gibt's gar nicht.  Jetzt liegt die Eurobike schon ein halbes Jahr zurück - und noch keiner ist's gefahren. Hammer!


----------



## crossy-pietro (21. Februar 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das 29er Spectral gibt's gar nicht.  Jetzt liegt die Eurobike schon ein halbes Jahr zurück - und noch keiner ist's gefahren. Hammer!




au contraire!!
natürlich hat's lange dedauert - aber:
im canyon-home kann man seit min. 3 wochen das 29er specki testen!! das 8.9 in "m" stand bei meinem letzten besuch dort - und war ständig unterwegs.


----------



## 123thorag (22. Februar 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> au contraire!!
> natürlich hat's lange dedauert - aber:
> im canyon-home kann man seit min. 3 wochen das 29er specki testen!! das 8.9 in "m" stand bei meinem letzten besuch dort - und war ständig unterwegs.



Echt jetzt?
Ich war vor etwa 4 Wochen dort, da wars leider noch nicht da.
Hast du denn drauf gesessen?

Ich schwanke die ganze Zeit zwischen dem Nerve 9.9 und dem Spectral 8.9.
Vom Kopf her und bei meinem Anforderungsprofil wäre das Nerve wohl ausreichend (mein Trek Fuel ist es), vor allem weil ich es liebe hier im Taunus stundenlang bergauf zu treten, der Bauch sagt aber eindeutig Spectral.

Erstens weils einfach so viel geiler aussieht als das Nerve und zweitens können ein paar Reserven ja nicht schaden. Ab und zu will man es halt mal wissen. Die Reverb ist auch schon dabei. Hoffe die Bergaufperforance fällt nicht zu sehr ab 

Mein Problem:
Auf dem Nerve (8.9) hab ich mich beim Probefahren sofort zu Hause gefühlt.
Beim Spectral (27.5er hatten sie da) empfand ich die Sitzposition extrem kompakt und das Lenkgefühl irgendwie indirekt (flacher Lenkwinkel?)
Der Typ von Canyon meinte, ich könne das 27.5er nicht mim 29er Nerve vergleichen. Das Fahrgefühl der 29er Spectral sei dem Nerve sehr ähnlich. Er meinte auch, dass sich 8 von 20 Mitarbeitern sofort das Spectral geordert hätten, weil Sie alle so begeistert waren...
Er kam direkt ins schwärmen. Außerdem hätte das Spectral einen völlig neu entwickelten Rahmen, der würde also mind. 4 Jahre up to date bleiben. Also der klang echt begeistert (Hier klingts jetzt nach Marketinggelaber )

Also mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand auf dem 29er Spectral saß und was zur Sitzposition sagen kann.
Ich hab mir bei 1,87 m, SL 87 cm, TL 67 cm und AL 66 cm (ich weiß, langer Oberkörper) n L bestellt mit einem 70er Vorbau.

Zumindest von den Daten unterscheidet sich das 27.5er allerdings nicht wirklich vom 29er (27.5er Oberrohr + Vorbau=68,2 cm;   29er:Oberrohr + Vorbau=67,9 cm), sind sogar 3 mm mehr. Hab ich hier n Denkfehler, oder ist das 29er sogar n Tick kompakter?

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ist halt echt viel Kohle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Februar 2014)

123thorag schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Ich war vor etwa 4 Wochen dort, da wars leider noch nicht da.
> Hast du denn drauf gesessen?
> 
> ...



doch, doch - es ist eines zum testen dort - zumindest vor 3 wochen...
die leutz standen schlange zum fahren und ich hatte wenig zeit, deswegen nur geschaut.
aber es sieht schon verd... g... aus.

ich war auch in der zwickmühle - nerve 29er oder spectral 29er.
habe dann das nerve 8.9 getestet und war ganz angetan (obwohl ich vom "nerve am" komme).
letztlich hab ich mir das nerve dann geholt, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nich' mehr auf ein neues warten wollte und weil das nerve für mein können und hier in den mittelgebirgen vollkommen ausreicht.

inzwischen hab ich mich "umgewöhnt" - das nerve geht echt super den berg hoch und bergab (schotter und mittelschwere trails) machen die 29er viel platt - die großen räder gleichen so ca. 1 bis 2cm federweg gut aus. 
habe dann die "lev integra" nachgerüstet und somit ungefähr den preis des spectral 7.9 gezahlt.

insgesamt dann doch ne entscheidung der vernunft - der bauch will trotzdem noch das specki 

Großhirn an Bauch: Schnauze halten


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn man ein Nerve 29 schon hat, und mehr als zufrieden ist mit der Performance und der Geo.......braucht es kein Spectral 29 mehr 
Mein Interesse geht daher mehr nach 2015 und was bis dahin mit dem Alutech Tofane passiert...150mm und 29 Zoll und bis dahin vielleicht eine gewisse "Budget Version" um die 13,5kg wäre schon sehr interessant 
Werde mich aber schon neugierdehalber auf jeden Fall mal in KO auf das EX schwingen, wenn probefahrbar in L


----------



## CC. (22. Februar 2014)

@123thorag: interessanter Gedankengang, Danke fürs Teilen. Ich komme von einem 29er Hardtail, für mich sind leicht rollende Räder jetzt keine Überraschung. Das Nerve hat mir nicht getaugt, weil das Fahrwerk zu straff und die Sitzposition "zu weit vorne" ist. Auch ist der Unterschied zum 100er HT nicht so groß. Daher spekuliere ich noch mit dem Spectral. Die 130mm werde ich brauchen, ich höre es schon aus den Bergen  rufen 
Habe in Ermangelung anderer Testobjekte mal ein Trek Fuel Ex 29 und ein Remedy 29 probegesessen. Mit 1,75, SL 84 passen mir die in 17,5" = M wohl ganz gut, allerdings sitze ich da ziemlich "kompakt". Lassen sich beide leicht im Stand balancieren, die Fahrwerke sind mehr "Sofa artig" als beim Nerve. Allerdings sind die Gewichte (Remedy = 14,5kg, im Laden gemessen) schon ordentlich. Na ja, hat ja auch ne 34er Gabel mit 140mm. Das Lenkgefühl beim Remedy mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel hat mir gut gefallen.
Ich glaube, ich bin mit meinen Maßen gerade an der Obergrenze bei Größe M. Bergauf würde auch "L" gehen, bergab hätte ich die Vorteile dann verspielt. Man könnte bei "M" mit einem längeren Vorbau nachhelfen (vielleicht 10mm Gewinn), aber bei der Reverb ohne Versatz ist da schon Schluß mit den Möglichkeiten, da gehen höchsten 5mm an den Sattel Rails.
Vielleicht kann ja mal einer von den Geo-Spezialisten einen Blick auf die Sitzposition werfen und Auffälligkeiten bekanntgeben.





Vom Fahrprofil paßt das Spectral ziemlich genau, von der Geo wahrscheinlich eher weniger. Zumindest tu ich mich da schwer mit dem veränderten Gefühl. Hab mir mal zur Umgewöhnung einen kürzeren Vorbau ans Hardtail geschraubt. Hochzu ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig, bergab eine Wucht. Das Spectral hätte dann nochmal eine um 2,5cm kürzere Sitzlänge durch den steileren Sitzwinkel und den fehlenden Versatz an der Sattelstütze.
*seufz

*@"Trail Surfer": für das Tofane braucht man ja schon fast einen Waffenschein, dafür ist es nicht wirklich streckentauglich. Mit dem Nerve bist Du eingeladen, in den Alpen gescheite Trails zu fahren und zu zeigen, ob man nicht doch ein Spectral brauchen könnte.


----------



## 123thorag (23. Februar 2014)

Tja Pit, mein Bauch hält leider nicht die Schnauze (noch?), so sehr ich ihn auch beschimpfe,  wobei das Nerve 8.9 in stealth halt auch geil aussieht 

Bei meinen Daten überleg ich, ob das Spectral wegen seiner arg kompakten Form vielleicht sogar in XL besser wäre. Ist halt die Frage wie viel man mit dem Vorbau arbeiten kann, bevor das Ding unhandlich wird.

@cc
Bin kein Geo-Spezialist, meine aber deine Schultern sind zu weit nach hinten gezogen. Sieht etwas unnatürlich aus. Solltest m.M.n. lieber ein L nehmen. Dann sitzen wir aber auf dem gleichen Bock und ich bin 12 cm größer. Verdammt! Doch XL für mich?

Das ist eben der Nachteil beim Versender. Geile Specs, aber sau blöd den richtigen Bock zu finden...


----------



## CC. (24. Februar 2014)

Das mit den "nach hinten gezogenen Schultern" hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden.

Ich hab nochmal nachgedacht und glaube, daß sich Canyon oder jeder andere Hersteller mit einer Sattelstütze ohne Versatz selbst ins Knie schießt.
Auf meinem Bild mit dem Trek (mit Sattelstütze ohne Versatz) sitze ich zu weit vorne - siehe Knielot. Mit einem Versatz von 2cm hätte ich wieder meine Sitzlänge von 530mm und alles wäre gut. Ein größerer Rahmen wäre zu lang und ohne jede Uberhöhung, also unfahrbar.
Vielleicht kann man bei Canyon eine Reverbe mit Versatz ordern - statt der Verbauten. Alternativ dazu kaufen und die Originale in den Bikemarkt setzen. Ist ein blöder Aufwand und der Preisvorteil ist auch dahin.
Aber man wird gut in seiner Rahmengröße sitzen. ...


----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2014)

Dein Knielot stimmt nicht weil das Pedal nicht waagerecht ist.
Eine gerade Sattelstütze macht sehr wohl Sinn, die Meisten fahren nämlich mit zu weit nach hinten versetztem Sattel und treten nicht nach unten sondern nach vorne. Das Knie darf ruhig 2cm nach vorne zum Lenker hin sein. Wenn Du auf dem Bild mit dem Pedal noch weiter nach unten gehst, dann streckst Du daß Knie und es geht weiter zur Pedalachse hin und dann paßt es.

Aber: alles nur Theorie, scheiß auf die Geo, Du mußt fahren und Dich wohl fühlen...egal was das Lehrbuch theoretisch vorschreibt denn das ist nur eine Tendenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (24. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal nachgedacht und glaube, daß sich Canyon oder jeder andere Hersteller mit einer Sattelstütze ohne Versatz selbst ins Knie schießt.
> ...
> Vielleicht kann man bei Canyon eine Reverbe mit Versatz ordern - statt der Verbauten. Alternativ dazu kaufen und die Originale in den Bikemarkt setzen. Ist ein blöder Aufwand und der Preisvorteil ist auch dahin.
> Aber man wird gut in seiner Rahmengröße sitzen. ...



Es gibt auch keine (Rock-Shock) Reverb mit Versatz. Auch die meisten anderen verstellbaren Sattelstützen haben keinen Versatz. Kannst Ja bei Canyon mal fragen, ob sie Dir eine Specialized Command einbauen 

Ich frag mich in Anbetracht der immer steileren Sitzwinkel sowieso, ob die Regel mit dem Lot durch Kniescheibe und Pedalachse nicht überholt ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn das mit dem - zumindest näherungsweisen - Lot durch die Kniescheibe nicht passt, vielleicht sogar Probleme verursacht, dann stimmt doch etwas mit Sitzposition an sich nicht. 
MTBler sind ja keine Zeugen J., die sich ausschließlich und strengstens an "die Gebote" zu halten haben 
"Du sollst dir ein Lot durch die Kniescheibe schieben"


----------



## CC. (24. Februar 2014)

Das Knielot hat schon eine Bedeutung. Ich habe viele Monate gebraucht, um bei drei Rädern eine richtige, d.h. effektive und schmerzfreie Einstellung zu finden. Und da ist das Knie nicht vor der Pedalachse. 


			
				filiale schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: alles nur Theorie, scheiß auf die Geo, Du mußt fahren und Dich wohl fühlen...


Richtig! Deswegen ist ja das ganzer Gezeter, weil ich mich mit der kurzen Sitzlänge nicht wohlfühle. Und nach Vergleichen mit anderen Rädern mit Sattelstützen ohne Versatz, zeigt sich da ganz klar eine Tendenz: Rahmengröße wird passen, die Sitzlänge nicht. Ist wohl herstellerübergreifend.
@123thorag: laß Dich von mir nicht verunsichern. Bleib bei Deiner anvisierten Rahmengröße!


----------



## Timo S. (25. Februar 2014)

Herstellerübergreifend deshalb, da alle die Räder die du in die Auswahl genommen hast, auch für Abfahrtsspass stehn, daher auch die kurze und sesselartige Sitzposition. Ich bin z.B. die letzen 10 Jahre fast nur Rennrad gefahren und fand die Position im Herbst, als ich mir mal ein solches Rad geliehen hab, bergauf, nun sagen wir mal etwas wenig effizient im Vergleich zu dem was ich gewohnt war 
Allerdings bergab, für mich die Offenbahrung, kein Vergleich zum Renner (zu dem sowieso nich) aber auch kein Vergleich zu meinem HT mit dem ich so einiges damals gefahren bin und es für Top hielt.
Ich hab mich bei 189cm und SL 89,5 für das Spectral 9.0 EX in "L" entschieden, das hat den kurzen Vorbau.


----------



## CC. (26. Februar 2014)

Das ist mir schon klar, daß abfahrtsorientiert nicht mit einer Race Geo geht. Den Vergleich mit dem RR hab ich auch.
Aber von meiner gewohnten Sitzlänge mit 560mm kommend, auf ein Sofa mit 510mm (im günstigsten Fall) zu steigen, ist schon ziemlich heftig. (Rahmengrößen ändern sich um ca. 15mm pro Größe im Oberrohr, das wären dann ca. 3 Rahmengrößen). Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das bergauf  funktioniert.


----------



## Timo S. (26. Februar 2014)

Mach doch da keine Wissenschaft draus, setzt dich drauf und hör auf deinen Körper. Es gibt Leute die fahren ihren Freerider rauf, findens ok und haben Spass, sogar sehr viele...
Den Vortrieb vom HT wirst du in der Klasse eh nicht bekommen, aber in der Summe wirds passen, es sei denn du fährst Rennen oder viele 20%+ Rampen.
Aber wenn dich die Sitzposition/Geo so stört, warum dann nicht das Lux?


----------



## CC. (26. Februar 2014)

Lux ist eine CC Schwucke mit 100mm


----------



## Timo S. (26. Februar 2014)

Is schon klar, aber die anderen sind dir ja scheinbar zu kompakt.


----------



## haga67 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich denke beim Spectral liegt der Focus beim Spaß an der Abfahrt. Und dafür macht eine kompakte Sitzposition auch Sinn. Für maximale Effizienz gibt es halt das Lux und ggf. das Nerve 29. Für Dich bleibt ggf.Sattel ganz nach hinten oder Tauschen der Sattelstütze, des Vorbau's usw.. 
Ich denke, der Oberkörper wird sich an die entspannte Sitzposition schneller gewöhnen als Du denkst. Mit den Knie'n siehts da sicher anders aus. Da hilft Dir ggf.echt nur der Tausch der Stütze wenn der Verstellweg des Sattels nicht reicht. 
Verstellbare Stützen mit Versatz sind allerdings rar.
Oder die Wahl eines Bikes mit flacherem Sitzwinkel.
Na, ich bin gespannt was Du machst.


----------



## CC. (26. Februar 2014)

Na, wenigstens Einer hat mich verstanden. Schau mer mal, wie's ausgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe das hier mit Interesse gelesen. Ich habe mir ein Spec 29 in XL bestellt. Bin 198 cm. Schrittlänge ist glaube ich 96.



123thorag schrieb:


> Bei meinen Daten überleg ich, ob das Spectral wegen seiner arg kompakten Form vielleicht sogar in XL besser wäre. Ist halt die Frage wie viel man mit dem Vorbau arbeiten kann, bevor das Ding unhandlich wird.



Was mich sehr wundert ist, dass hier öfters davon gesprochen wird, dass das Spectral 29 so "kompakt" wäre. Mal abgesehen vom kurzen Vorbau (was man ja am einfachsten ändern kann) finde ich das von den Daten her gar nicht. Im Vergleich zum Nerve AL 29 XL habe ich so in etwa 1,5 cm mehr Oberrohr, 3 cm mehr Radstand, 2 cm mehr Stack und 1 cm mehr Reach. Ich habe eher Angst, dass das ein Schiff ist, wenn es um die Ecke geht.
Ich saß auf einem Cube Stereo 120 XL. Super Teil, aber das war kompakt, würde ich sagen. Dann noch auf einem Slide 130 XL, welches doch eine ähnliche Geometrie hat. Das passte ganz gut (mal abgesehen vom für mich ungewohnt hohen Vorbau). Dass jemand der kleiner als 190 ist mit so was glücklich wird, kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen. Oder habe ich hier was übersehen?

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich schon auf meine persönliche Probefahrt im Juni 

Gruss
lantama


----------



## philis (27. Februar 2014)

Hi lantama,
wenn du gefahren bist, lass es uns wissen, ich bin 193 cm mit einer SL von 100cm....da findet man nicht so leicht ein passendes Bestellbike


----------



## mssc (27. Februar 2014)

Beim Specialized-Händler auf ein Stumpjumper FSR setzen... die Geometrie ist dem Spectral 29 SEHR ähnlich..


----------



## lantama (27. Februar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Hi lantama,
> wenn du gefahren bist, lass es uns wissen, ich bin 193 cm mit einer SL von 100cm....da findet man nicht so leicht ein passendes Bestellbike



Hallo Philis, was mein Feedback angeht musst Du Dich dann leider bis Juni gedulden. Ich "teste" es auf dem Hof in Koblenz, wenn es für mich da ist. In grau/rot heisst das leider Juni.....

Aber müssten nicht jetzt so um die Zeit die ersten Spectral 29 an Frühbucher ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Februar 2014)

Ich habe heute die BIKE und die MOUNTAINBIKE im Briefkasten gehabt. In keinem Magazin ist ein Test, Fahrbericht o.ä. über das Spectral 29 drin. Das Bike gibt es noch nicht mal zum Testen. Unglaublich!


----------



## 123thorag (7. März 2014)

Hallo Freunde,
ich bin jetzt ausgiebig das Nerve AL+ aus dem letzten Jahr probegefahren. Auch längere Anstiege hier im Taunus. Ging hierbei deutlich besser als mein Trek Fuel Ex. Mach mir also keine Gedanken mehr über die bergauf Performance des Spectral. Mal schauen, was die 29er noch bringen... Verdammt, so geiles Wetter und wir müssen noch zwei Monate warten...


----------



## indiostar (11. März 2014)

Moin zusammen,

habe mir nen Spectral 7.9 bestellt und bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob ich es mit einem Cane Creek Double Barrel CS aufrüsten soll. Da ich n bisschen schwerer, hätt ichs gern ein wenig komfortabler. Wäre der Umbau übertrieben? Klettern soll ja mit dem Cane Creek ganz gut sein. Und was haltet ihr vom Fox Float X?  Greetz


----------



## sessiontrialer (1. April 2014)

Wollte mir auch ein Spectral bestellen....

Bin zum Händler um mir ein generelles Bild über das Fahrverhalten(am Hof)
von 29" und für mich geeignete Rahmengrößen 1,73m, Schritt 80cm
zu machen.

Trek Fuel EX 7 29" in 44cm 18,5" und 47cm 19,5" je gut 20 Min. probiert.
Das 19,5er weckte sofort extremes ,,Wohlfühlgefühl''.
Genauso haben sich früher meine Trialmotoräder angefühlt.
Die Oberrohrhöhe wäre beim Spectral L mit 81,4cm gegen Trek 19,5"
mit nur 76,8cm deutlich höher gewesen.

Diese 5cm hätten mich sehr gestört, da höher als Schrittlänge.

So ist es trotz der gegen Canyon miserablen Ausstattung also
2 Tage später (Gestern) also das Trek geworden.

Heute meine 2Std. Standardrunde 830hm mit viel Trailanteil gefahren
und bin absolut begeistert.
Sitz-und Stehposition grandios.
In den Trails auch bei steilen Spitzkehren perfekt und beim Uphill unglaublich.
Leichtfüßig mit Bombengripp ohne Aufstellneigung
und spurstabil auch bei 20% Anstieg im Schotter mit Schritttempo.
Bin die gleiche Runde gestern noch mit Scott Spark 11,3kg gefahren.
Mit dem gewogenen 14,2kg!!! Trek waren sogar die Anstiege müheloser.
Ruppige Wege werden plötzlich flowig.
Wiegetritt geht wie von selbst und Bar Ends werden 
nicht mehr vermißt.
Sogar der Serien-Sattel ist bequem. 

Sooh kanns gehen.
5 meiner Bikes einschließlich Trek Session, Scratch und Spark
sind plötzlich überflüssige Relikte.

Egal was Ihr kauft,
hoffe Ihr seid auch so rettungslos begeistert

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrailer


----------



## carasc (13. April 2014)

Über die bergauf Performance muss sich keinerecht Sorgen machen.  Fahre mit 174 und 81cm schrittlänge ein s und komm damit berg hoch wie runter gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaus033 (6. Mai 2014)

Stehe auch vor der Wahl ob Nerve oder Spectral,
war bei Canyon und hab beide 29 in L gefahren.
War überrascht wie "Klein" das Spectral im gegensatz zum Nerve ist,laut Geodaten sind eigentlich immer paar mm mehr beim Spectral.
Bleibt also nur der kurze Vorbau und die Höhe des Vorbaus,die kommen einem ganz schön entgegen so das es sich kleiner anfühlt.
Auch die flachere Gabel in Verbindung mit mehr Höhe des Steuerkopfes ergeben irgendwie eine passivere Sitzposition.
Habe mich auf dem Nerve wohler gefühlt,auch weil mein Streckenprofil mehr lange Anstiege mit 1000 Hm rauf und normalen Trails runter vorsieht,wäre das Spectral doch zu sehr abfahrtslastig.Mit meinem 29 HT bin bis jetzt auch überall runter gekommen.Zur Not zu Fuss !

Muss noch mal drüber schlafen.....


----------



## carasc (6. Mai 2014)

Rous033 schrieb:


> Stehe auch vor der Wahl ob Nerve oder Spectral,
> war bei Canyon und hab beide 29 in L gefahren.
> War überrascht wie "Klein" das Spectral im gegensatz zum Nerve ist,laut Geodaten sind eigentlich immer paar mm mehr beim Spectral.
> Bleibt also nur der kurze Vorbau und die Höhe des Vorbaus,die kommen einem ganz schön entgegen so das es sich kleiner anfühlt.
> ...


Wenn dein Gefühl "nerve" sagt dann ist das ok. Ich für meinen Teil hab derzeit einen 70mm vorbau statt der original 50mm geht bergab Immernoch Klasse. Bergauf limitiert mich maximal meine beinkraft.


----------



## lantama (6. Mai 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Wenn dein Gefühl "nerve" sagt dann ist das ok. Ich für meinen Teil hab derzeit einen 70mm vorbau statt der original 50mm geht bergab Immernoch Klasse. Bergauf limitiert mich maximal meine beinkraft.



Mit dem Vorbau kann man bestimmt gut arbeiten, wenn man sportlicher sitzen möchte. Stimmt es denn, dass ein 2 cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau sitzt?


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Mit dem Vorbau kann man bestimmt gut arbeiten, wenn man sportlicher sitzen möchte. Stimmt es denn, dass ein 2 cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau sitzt?



Beim Nerve war das glaub ich ein 1cm Spacer.


----------



## lantama (6. Mai 2014)

Laut Canyon Webseite bei beiden 20mm Spacer. Nur auf den Fotos dort sehe ich nichts.

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## carasc (6. Mai 2014)

Spacer hab ich 1,5cm unter dem vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (6. Mai 2014)

1,5 unter und 0,5 über dem Vorbau (bei Spectral 29 in L und auch beim Spectral 27,5 in S)


----------



## lantama (6. Mai 2014)

Rothaus033 schrieb:


> Stehe auch vor der Wahl ob Nerve oder Spectral,
> war bei Canyon und hab beide 29 in L gefahren.
> War überrascht wie "Klein" das Spectral im gegensatz zum Nerve ist,laut Geodaten sind eigentlich immer paar mm mehr beim Spectral.
> Bleibt also nur der kurze Vorbau und die Höhe des Vorbaus,die kommen einem ganz schön entgegen so das es sich kleiner anfühlt.
> ...



Irgendwie geht/ging es mir ähnlich. Ich habe mich dann mal für das Spectral entschieden, denn:
-Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall lang genug. Falls es sich dann doch zu kurz oder zu hoch anfühlt, muss man halt noch mit Vorbau und Spacer arbeiten
-Berücksichtigt man die Variostütze (die ich so oder so haben möchte) ist der Gewichtsunterschied meiner Ansicht nach nicht allzu groß, denn...
-....die Laufräder sind ja bis zum rüber zum Lux quasi gleich. Ich schätze die Bereifung macht hier ja alleine noch mal ~400 Gramm Unterschied
-Reserve bezüglich Federweg sind bei meinen 102 kg sicher kein Nachteil  
-Preis/Leistung und Ausstattung beim 7.9 sehr nahe an das kommen, was ich optimal finde

Sprich das Spectral ist von Hause aus schon einigermassen sportlich für ein AM+ oder wie man auch immer das kategorisiert. Und mit anderer Bereifung und Änderungen am Vorbau bestimmt auch noch besser als "Tourer" geeignet, falls das überhaupt sein muss. So rede ich mir das zumindest schön derweil. Hab ja noch viel Zeit zum Grübeln....


----------



## carasc (10. Mai 2014)

So, ich fahre nun schon einige km und hm mit meinem neuen 29"spectral. Leichte Reifen sind bestellt. Ansonsten für mich ein Rad zum Wohlfühlen
Gefühlt bin ich zwar immer gemütlich unterwegs aber wenn ich dann meine üblichen runden mit den Zeiten vom vorherigen Rad vergleiche nimmt sich das nichts (tacho hab ich nicht)  allerdings ist der spaßfaktor deutlich gestiegen. Bergauf sind nun Rampen möglich die mit meinem alten Rad nur bei idealen vorraussetzungen fahrbar waren. Vielleicht helfen da die 29"räder wirklich. Ich kann mich über die oft beschriebenen unhandlichen Eigenschaften der großen Räder nicht beschweren da ich sie bisher nicht bemerkt habe. Gut es gibt ein zwei Stellen an denen ich vorher flüssiger rumkam. Allerdings bilde ich mir ein dort früher auch deutlich langsamer angekommen zu sein um nun deshalb dort abbremsen zu müssen. Zur Länge. Derzeit fahre ich einen 70mm vorbau statt des original 50er empfohlen wurde mir von Anfang an der alternative 60er der nun auch unterwegs zu mir ist. Denk dann sollte es wirklich passen.


----------



## trailsurfer32 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo carasc ! 
Wurde dir der alternative Vorbau vor Ort oder auf Grund deiner Daten aus dem Internet empfohlen ? Habe bei der Bestellung keine Möglichkeit gesehen, um den Vorbau zu ändern ...


----------



## CC. (10. Mai 2014)

Danke @carasc für Deinen ersten Eindruck.
Wie sind Deine Maße (Größe,  SL) und die Rahmenhöhe?
Könntest Du bitte die Sitzlänge, also Abstand von Sattelnase bis Lenkerklemmung des Vorbaus messen?
Danke und Grüße,
CC.


----------



## biker-tim (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo @carasc, 
die Bergaufperformance hast du ja bereits für gut befunden. Wie siehts bergab aus?
Wie kommst du mit den 130mm Federweg in Kombi mit den 29er Rädern bergab zurecht? 

Danke!


----------



## carasc (10. Mai 2014)

Empfehlung des vorbaus ist telefonisch geschehen aufgrund das das System beim 29er eine m beim 27,5er und allen anderen die noch versucht hab eine s ausgegeben hat. Bin 174cm hoch und eine sl von 80cm.
Messung Abstand erfolgt später.
Bergab. Fühle mich deutlich sicherer als auf meinem alten Rad. Bin nochdazu schneller unterwegs wie zuvor. Als vergleich dienen mir dazu verschiedene trails die ich sehr gut kenne bzw. Mein 24h teampartner der im Normalfall im Tal warten musste. Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Tifftoff (10. Mai 2014)

Spectral Al 9.9 SL in XL

Ich bin 198cm groß bei 98 SL


----------



## carasc (10. Mai 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Danke @carasc für Deinen ersten Eindruck.
> Wie sind Deine Maße (Größe,  SL) und die Rahmenhöhe?
> Könntest Du bitte die Sitzlänge, also Abstand von Sattelnase bis Lenkerklemmung des Vorbaus messen?
> Danke und Grüße,
> CC.


46cm


----------



## CC. (10. Mai 2014)

Bei Größe M?
Und Du bist Dir sicher, dabei nicht auf dem Vorbau zu sitzen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (10. Mai 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Spectral Al 9.9 SL in XL
> 
> Ich bin 198cm groß bei 98 SL



Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau? 70? Passt das so? Hab fast die gleichen Maße... ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2014)

Nein, carasc hat Größe S. Da passen die 46cm. Ich habe Größe L (Nerve AL 29) und habe 50cm. Das ist allerdings schon grenzwertig kurz (Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben). Läßt sich dennoch sehr gut bewegen.


----------



## CC. (10. Mai 2014)

Dann hätte ein M so um die 48,  je nach Vorbau. Mir ist das zu kurz. Mein jetziges 18" hatte 56, jetzt 52,5 und das ist mir schon verdammt kurz, bergauf gerade noch fahrbar. 
Wer hat eigentlich die Sattelstützen ohne Versatz erfunden?  * grmmbl


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2014)

Das Beste was es gibt sind Sattelstützen ohne Versatz.  Dadurch trittst Du mehr nach unten als nach vorne und kannst mehr Kraft umsetzen.
Und es ist gesünder für den Rücken (merkt man aber erst im Alter)


----------



## carasc (10. Mai 2014)

Erscheint dem ein oder anderen Recht kurz aber. Erst fahren  dann urteilen. Und mit fahren meine ich nicht nur eine Runde auf dem Hof. Hab zum Glück die Möglichkeit direkt an einem vernünftigen berg zu starten so das ich bergauf gleich nach demauauspacken testen konnte. Dann noch ein kleiner Fußweg mit "serpentinen" und stufen und mein Entschluss es zu behalten stand fest.


----------



## carasc (10. Mai 2014)

Man darf ja nicht gleich in den Wald für den 
Fall man will es doch zurück schicken.


----------



## Tifftoff (11. Mai 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau? 70? Passt das so? Hab fast die gleichen Maße... ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk



Ja 70


----------



## Tifftoff (11. Mai 2014)

Ich bin heute mal die erste Tour gefahren.
Die RS Reverb stealth Sattelstütze hat schon den Geist aufgegeben.
Sie hat sich langsam beim Fahren gesenkt. Daheim habe ich sie mal aus dem Rahmen gezogen.
Beim unteren Anschluß war Hydrauliköl sichtbar.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (12. Mai 2014)

Oje,
Das ist ja total ärgerlich....
Ich hoffe, das Problem wird seitens Canyon schnell aus der Welt geschafft....

...Ich habe gestern Abend auch zugeschlagen, das 6.9 in Schwatt, ich kanns kaum abwarten, Lieferzeit sollen aber bloß 2 Wochen sein.
Ich habe lange überlegt, was mein neues Rad werden soll, es sollte ein echtes Do-it-all Bike werden. Einsatzgebiet werden 30% CC Strecken, bzw. Feldwege (Zufahrt zum Trail), 40% moderate Trails und ca 30% Enduro Reviere mit kleinen Drops, Kickern, Doubles werden.

Ich denke, da bin ich mit dem Dicken gut aufgestellt. Das 6.9 isses geworden, weil ich den Vorteil des 7.9 nicht gesehen habe und alles andere leider über meinem Budget war....aber man kann ja nachrüsten 

Jetzt fahre ich am Donnerstag erstmal 2 Wochen in den Familien Urlaub und wenn ich wiederkomme sollte der Bock auch da sein....

Ich freu mir n Wolf....
LG
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (12. Mai 2014)

@oli, das Einsatzgebiet und deine Überlegungen zu kosten/nutzen kenn ich gut. Ich fahr das 6.9 nun schon seit Ostern und hab jedesmal ein grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## lantama (12. Mai 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal die erste Tour gefahren.
> Die RS Reverb stealth Sattelstütze hat schon den Geist aufgegeben.



Oje, das ist mehr als ärgerlich. Was sagt denn Canyon dazu?



Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Oje,
> Ich denke, da bin ich mit dem Dicken gut aufgestellt. Das 6.9 isses geworden, weil ich den Vorteil des 7.9 nicht gesehen habe und alles andere leider über meinem Budget war....aber man kann ja nachrüsten



Wenn Du mit der Elixir 5 leben kannst. Ich hab die an meinem HT. Ich bin froh, wenn ich das Ding nicht mehr so oft bedienen muss. Ich hoffe das die 7 Trail als Vierkolbenbremse mehr kann und nicht so zickt. Im Zweifel halt umrüsten - das gilt wohl leider auch für die 7 Trail....
Dazu -in der Theorie- höherwertige, leichtere Laufräder. Bessere Kurbel, XT Umwerfer und Schaltgriffe vs. SLX. Aber mein größtes 'Problem' mit dem 6.9 ist die Farbauswahl


----------



## carasc (12. Mai 2014)

Farbauswahl war für mich kein Thema. Ich mag weiß am MTB. Die xt shifter wären nett gewesen. Alles andere (laufräder, kurbel, elixir5) trifft mich nicht. Dazu bin Ich nicht freak genug. Wenn die bremse doch irgendwann zickt kommt sie runter. Allerdings fahre ich seit 6jahren eine jucy ohne Probleme. Warum sollte das die neue nicht Auch schaffen. Kurbel? Was ist schlecht dran? Ich tret sie eh mit Füßen. Laufradsatz??? Wie gesagt bin ich dann doch nicht freak genug.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (12. Mai 2014)

Ja, Meteor grey wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, aber nicht für 300 Tacken mehr....

Die Kurbel wird wohl im Winter ebenso wie der Umwerfer gehen müssen, da werde ich entweder auf 1x10 mit ner X0 DH umrüsten, oder falls ich im Lotto gewinne auf 1x11 

Zu den Bremsen...die X7 Trail hätte mich auch interessiert, aber irgendwie stehe ich mit Avid ein bisschen auf dem Kriegsfuss, die Funktion ist meistens Top, aber ich hatte bei meinem 2010er Speiseeis Enduro das Problem, dass die Elixir CR ständig Luft gezogen hat und das Dingen zu entlüften ist ja nun echt kein Spaß...von daher werde ich wohl im Zweifel auf die XT wechseln, sorgloser geht es nicht und Power hat die für den Einsatzzweck auch mehr als genug...

LG
Oli


Tante Edith sagt, dass mir die M1700 wohl auch nicht so getaugt hätten, sind bloß 150 Gramm leichter, dann lieber wenn Geld da ist auf die x1501 oder mit German Lightness telefonieren


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (12. Mai 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Farbauswahl war für mich kein Thema. Ich mag weiß am MTB. Die xt shifter wären nett gewesen.





Ja, ich hatte bei dem weiß auch kurz überlegt, aber bei uns fahren zZt so viele weisse Räder rum, dass ich mit schwarz schon fast ein Exot bin... 

LG
Oli


----------



## carasc (12. Mai 2014)

Saß auf dem nerve von meinem bruder. Er hat es in schwarz. Und mein gedanke war sofort "schwarz"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (13. Mai 2014)

Heut mal knapp 500g am Rad eingespart und xk/rk reifen aufgezogen. Mal sehen wie wie sich das auswirkt.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (14. Mai 2014)

...dh den XKing nach vorne und den RaceKing nach hinten? Ist der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen MKII und RK echt 500 Gramm? Fährst Du die Tubeless? Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das so viel ist. Wobei mir das definitiv zu wenig Grip ist, ich teste mal die original Kombi, sonst kommen Hans Dampf drauf...


----------



## carasc (14. Mai 2014)

Ist soviel da ich auf 2.2 ohne protection gegangen bin. Will das Rad bei nem 24h Rennen nutzen da reicht der grip und pannenschutz denk ich.
Mit schlauch tubeless will ich mich erstmal bei bekannten im real Life umhöhren


----------



## philis (17. Mai 2014)

*How to make a temporary Racing fully out of Spectral AL 7.9  XL? 
*
Hallo liebe Spectral gemeinde, ich habe mich für das Spectral aus optischen Gründen entschieden und weil ich einfach dann und wann am Gardersee ordentlich heizen will 
Da mein Freundeskreis vorwiegen längere MTB touren fährt und das Spectral wirklich kein Aufwärts-Gott ist würde ich mich für kleine Optimierungsvorschläge freuen um mit der Carbon Hardtail Fraktion mithalten zu können.
Es soll sich nicht um eine grundlegende Veränderung handeln, weil ich liebe das Spectral wie es ist....nur kleine schnell erfüllbare reversible Änderungen von Setup (Einstellungen) und Hardware (z.B. Reifen)
Bin Über eure Vorschläge gespannt.

*Meinen ersten Gedanken:*
Reifen: Schwalbe THUNDER BURT  (29 x 2.10) ?
Vorbau:Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 VORBAU 110-120mm ?
SItzpoition: Sattel	Iridium \ 3 - 0 \ soweit nach Vorne wie möglich?
Dämpfer/Gabel: SO hart wie möglich und auf Climb Mode?

Wie Ihr seht bin ich leider noch kein Radexperte aber mit guter sportlichen Konditionen ausgestattet und Freue mich über Tipps von erfahrenen Kollegen.


----------



## Jogi (17. Mai 2014)

Ich würde nicht grundlegend was verändern. Auf dem Berg wird man vielleicht ein paar Minütchen auf dich warten müssen, gleiche Fitness vorausgesetzt, im Tal wirst du aber schon dein 2. Weizenbier bestellen, bis deine Carbon-HT Kollegen ankommen


----------



## carasc (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. Werde  Juni 
mit dem Rad ein 24h Rennen fahren. Ich hab dem Rad andere reifen, in meinem Fall Conti xking/raceking gegönnt. Jeweils in der racesport Variante bringt schon 500g vorbau wurde ich nicht zu weit ändern 80mm sollten reichen. Climb Modus kannst du sicher fahren würde aber im offenen Modus min 20%sag wählen. Sicher geht noch was über die Komponenten.leichter Lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze. Kettenblatt könnte man von 22/36 auf 24/38 tauschen. Bin aber jetzt Auch ne 60km Runde mit nem cc-hardtail Fahrer unterwegs gewesen und fand es allein durch die neuen Reifen nicht zu langsam. 65km 22km/h im schnitt bei 770hm .


----------



## philis (17. Mai 2014)

@ Jogi, ich werde sicher nicht bei jeder Tour Umbauten machen. Nur bin ich eben eine ganze Woche mit den Carbon HT Jungs unterwegs und da könnten sich andere Reifen z.B.  Schwalbe THUNDER BURT (29 x 2.10) oder eben ein entwes längerer Vorbau schon bezahlt machen?
Mit dem längeren Vorbau könnte ich den Sitz ganz nach vorne Stellen und somit etwas effektiver ins Tretlager strampeln?

Abfahrten gibt es in dieser Woche keine richtigen, für die ist eine MTB-Tour vorwiegend Forststrassen aber keine richtigen Trails.

Sollte ich einen Gedankenfehler haben korrigiert mich bitte wie gesagt am MTB bin ich leider ein Laie.


----------



## carasc (17. Mai 2014)

@philis, ich hab nicht das Gefühl dad ich von zu weit hinten trete aber das kann man ja über das lot von Knie zu pedalachse herausfinden. Reifen solltest wirklich für die Woche ändern. Bringt ne Menge. Kommt aber auf die Reifen an die du drauf machen willst.  Ich kann aber zu den Burt nichts sagen.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (17. Mai 2014)

philis schrieb:


> *How to make a temporary Racing fully out of Spectral AL 7.9  XL?
> *
> Hallo liebe Spectral gemeinde, ich habe mich für das Spectral aus optischen Gründen entschieden und weil ich einfach dann und wann am Gardersee ordentlich heizen will
> Da mein Freundeskreis vorwiegen längere MTB touren fährt und das Spectral wirklich kein Aufwärts-Gott ist würde ich mich für kleine Optimierungsvorschläge freuen um mit der Carbon Hardtail Fraktion mithalten zu können.
> ...




Thunder Burt ist sicher ne gute Wahl - am besten Tubeless, spart nochmal Gewicht und Rollwiderstand. Je weniger rotierende ungefederte Masse, desto besser. Weiterhin solltest Du überlegen den LRS zu tauschen, der M1700 Spline wiegt irgendwas um die 1860gr, ein NoTubes Arch Ex kommt je nach Nabe und Speiche auf 1630gr... den LRS gibt es neu so ab knapp unter 400 und der ist für Deine Anforderungen mehr als steif und stabil genug....

Mit Vorbau/Sattel kannst Du ja mal spielen, n günstigen Vorbau zum ausprobieren kostet ja nicht die Welt....

LG
Oli


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (19. Mai 2014)

Arrggghhhh,
So was ist mir auch noch nicht passiert....

...Ich habe heute die Versand Benachrichtigung von Canyon bekommen, volle zwei Wochen zu früh!
Das richtig dämliche ist aber, dass ich noch bis zum 29.05. In der Türkei im Urlaub bin....


Da ich hier nur selten Netz habe, habe ich die Konfektionierungs- und Versandmail zusammen bekommen, sonst hätte ich es noch zum Nachbarn schicken lassen können....Weiß jemand wie DHL das bei Maxi Transporten handhabt? Lassen die die Pakete auch beim Nachbarn?


LG
  Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juni 2014)

Soo,
alles gut 
Der liebe DHL Mann hat Specki beim Nachbarn gelassen, die haben es so lange für mich im Flur stehen gehabt....toll, wenn man gute Nachbarn hat.

Donnerstag mittag waren wir wieder zu Hause und bis ich die Kinder im Bett hatte und den Dicken zusammen geschraubt hatte war es leider schon Dunkel draussen, aber egal, ich war direkt verliebt 

Freitag hatte ich leider gar keine Zeit, aber gestern dann endlich ´die Gelegenheit zu testen 

Mein erster Eindruck nach ca. 2km Feldweg (Zufahrt zum Trail/zur Halde) war schon recht positiv, am Anfang hatte ich noch den Eindruck sehr viel "Rad" vor mir herzufahren (war morgens noch mit dem 26" Kindertransporter unterwegs), dass Gefühl verflüchtigte sich aber recht schnell, im Endeffekt sogar so weit, dass am Ende der Tour die 26er eher wie Kinderfahrräder aussahen...

Auf dem Trail:
Bergauf ging der Dicke echt mehr als hervorragend, enorm viel Traktion auf losem und auch auf sumpfigen Untergrund, da hat mich der XKing positiv überrascht. Zu dem Reifen aber später noch mehr. Ich haatte ja vorher überlegt auf 1x10 umzubauen, die Überlegung bleibt auch, allerdings hat das keine Priorität, der SLX/XT/RF Antrieb des 6.9 funktioniert zuverlässig und unauffällig, lediglich die Schaltung musste ich vorher  vernünftig einstellen, in der Werkseinstellung schliff die Kette auf beiden Ritzeln am Umwerfer...aber nun gut, wir kaufen ja beim Versender....

Bergab kam dann für mich die Erlösung. Ich war mir ja nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem Dicken wirklich das richtige Rad gewählt habe, da ch im Vorfeld die ganze Zeit zwischen einem Enduro und dem Spectral schwankte. Ich wusste halt nicht genau, ob Specki vernünftig mit den ganzen Sprüngen, kleinen Drops, usw klar kommen würde oder nicht, da die ganzen Bike Bravos uns ja irgendwie glauben machen wollen, dass ich für n 1m Drop zwingend ein SuperEnduro bräuchte....

...brauche ich nicht 

Es ist wirklich beeindruckend mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ich meinen Hometrail fahren konnte und welche Sicherheit das Rad mir vermittelt hat. Die  EVO Float und der Dämpfer sind jetzt nicht das Nonplusultra, aber funktionieren erst mal, lediglich die Luftkammer des Dämpfers werde ich wahrscheinlich verkleinern, um etwas mehr Progression zu bekommen, wenn ich so viel Luft reingemacht habe, dass er nicht mehr durchschlägt, ist er mir zu unsensibel. In der Luft fühlt sich der Dicke erst mal ungewohnt an, das hat sich aber nach der zweiten Abfahrt erledigt, dann hat es nur noch Spaß gemacht 

Größter limitierender Faktor sind, wie ich schon befürchtet hatte, die Reifen. während der MKII (den ich in der 26er Version schon kannte) seine Sache noch halbwegs gut erledigt hat (nur wenns feuchter wird, oder in schnellen Kurven noch Wurzeln oder andere Hindernisse dazukommen fängt er an zu rutschen), ist der XKing wie befürchtet völlig überfordert. Bremstraktion ist auf leicht feuchtem Waldboden für  den knallroten Sack (musste sowohl ich als auch der Strauch vor einer scharfen Kurve feststellen  ), Kurvenhalt auf Wuzeln oder feuchtem Waldboden sind auch grenzwertig, zumindest, wenn es steil wird. Gut -- es ist halt n CC Reifen - Hans Dampf sind bestellt 

Bei der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was damit passiert. Die Elixir 5 hat einnen extrem großen - zu großen - Leerweg, das nervt, muss ich mal sehen, oob ich das durch entlüften in den Griff kriege.  Von der Power bin auch noch unentschlossen, ich komme ja von der Code, bzw Zee, mal  sehen, ob ich nicht doch auch wieder auf 4 Kolben umschwenke, das Mehrgewicht ist mir schnuppe, die Bremspower aber über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wie sind die Erfahrungen der Elixir Trail 7 von Euch? Die gibt es ja zZt mitunter günstig im Bikemarkt. (Ich weiß ich hattte weiter in einem Post weiter oben erwähnt, das  ich eigentlich keine Avid mehr möchte, aber dem Preis....)

Alles in allem: Ich hatte gestern den ganzen Tag ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gemeißelt 

Hier auch noch n Foto von gestern, bitte erschießt mich nicht für die furchtbar häßlichen weißen Wellgos, da kommen noch schicke schwarze Vaults dran, die sind bloß noch nicht da.

LG
Oli


----------



## carasc (1. Juni 2014)

Gedanken und Fragen zum Sonntag.
1.wie unterschiedlich man doch Reifen empfinden kann. Ich nutze die derzeit die xk/rk da mir die mk/xk protection zu schwer waren und nicht so rollten wie ich es derzeit brauche aber über den grip könnte ich nichts negatives sagen. Zumindest nicht bei 1.8bar und ca85kg lebendgewicht.
2. Gabel/Dämpfer, beides bisher nicht ans Limit gebracht denk ich mal hatte jedenfalls nicht den Wunsch nach etwas anderem.
3. Und jetzt kommen wir zur Kritik. Warum kommt es mir so vor als ob ich und nicht das Rad das limit setzten?
4. Kritik an Canyon. Scheinbar ist Canyon hier im Forum in einigen punkten kritikfrei. Wieso ist es ok wenn ein Rad bei dem die Schaltung schlecht eingestellt ist ausgeliefert wird? Wenn Züge zu lang sind oder schlecht verlegt wurden? Warum wundert man sich nicht wenn ergonomie Produkte nicht in entsprechender größe verbaut werden? Ach ja weil Canyon ja ein versender ist. Nein! Canyon verkauft an Endkunden und wenn man keine Kritik bringt oder es abtut als "versender" brauchen sie auch nichts ändern. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich find mein 6.9 Klasse aber es gibt Dinge die man von Canyons Seite noch verbessern kann. 
Ach ja, auch noch verblüffend, hatte mich vor der Bestellung vermessen. Pc sagt Größe m Telefonberatung mit gleichen Maßen Größe s. Schon interessant.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, bei den Reifen kommt es natürlich auch immer ganz drauf an, was das Haupt Augenmerk ist, der Rollwiderstand, bzw das Gewicht sind bei mir eher zweitrangig....

Hier mal ein Video (nicht von mir) von meinem Lieblings Homespot


Runter kommt man da auch locker mit nem 90er Jahre Hardtail, mehr Spaß macht es aber mit Specki 

Edit sagt bezüglich Deiner Kritik an Canyon, dass ich mir persönlich halt bewusst bin, dass ich bei einem Versender bestelle. Da gehe ich einfach davon aus, das ich noch ein wenig Hand anlegen muss, bzw. nicht den Service wie vom Örtlichen erwarte. Besser/schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn alles perfekt eingestellt hier ankommt, aber wie gesagt erwarte ich es einfach nicht. Und ich denke, dass sämtliche Versender in den letzten Jahren schon ein paar ganz schöne Schritte Richtung Kundenfreundlichkeit/Service getan haben und Sie da auf einem guten Weg sind. Aber wie gesagt, dies ist bloß meine Meinung und das heisst nicht, dass ich totaler Canyon/Versender Fanboy bin


----------



## Rodriguez06 (1. Juni 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Soo,
> alles gut
> Der liebe DHL Mann hat Specki beim Nachbarn gelassen, die haben es so lange für mich im Flur stehen gehabt....toll, wenn man gute Nachbarn hat.
> 
> ...


Tolles Rad - Glückwunsch!  Und tolles Bild. 
Auf der Haniel-Halde hatte sich mein AL29 auf einer der Jungfernfahrten auch wohl gefühlt. 






Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## philis (1. Juni 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Ja, bei den Reifen kommt es natürlich auch immer ganz drauf an, was das Haupt Augenmerk ist, der Rollwiderstand, bzw das Gewicht sind bei mir eher zweitrangig....



@Bob_The_Dog Was hast du da für ein Protektorenshirt an? und sind das die Bliss ARG Knieprotektoren? wie zufrieden bist du damit?


Ich habe bei mir das Gefühl, dass der Lenker (die Komponenten am Lenker) Falsch vormontiert war.....Irgendwie geht die Biegung bei mir nicht wie bei dir nach oben sondern eher zu mir nach vorne.


----------



## Micha382 (1. Juni 2014)

Rein optisch ist das ein 29er und da wir hier im Thread für Spectral 29" sind und er vom 6.9 geschrieben hat spricht alles für das 29" Spectral ;-)


----------



## carasc (1. Juni 2014)

@Bob_The_Dog, ich geh natürlich Auch davon aus das ich bei einem solchen Rad etwas Hand anlegen muss. Nichtsdestotrotz wird es ja nur durch Kritik besser und nicht dadurch das man alles hinnimmt. Woher soll es Canyon wissen wenn es ihnen niemand sagt.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juni 2014)

philis schrieb:


> @Bob_The_Dog Was hast du da für ein Protektorenshirt an? und sind das die Bliss ARG Knieprotektoren? wie zufrieden bist du damit?
> 
> 
> Ich habe bei mir das Gefühl, dass der Lenker (die Komponenten am Lenker) Falsch vormontiert war.....Irgendwie geht die Biegung bei mir nicht wie bei dir nach oben sondern eher zu mir nach vorne.



Bezüglich der Protektoren in dem Video musst Du den User @DarkFalcon Fragen, das Video ist von ihm und nicht von mir. Ich hatte nur sein Video rausgesucht, da man bei ihm recht deutlich sehen kann, was Specki alles abkönnen muss (wobei ich den großen Double dann auslasse)....

Denn Lenker musste ich auch recht weit nach unten drehen, damit etwas Rise dabei herauskommt, ich schaue mal,  ob ich Foto davon machen kann.



carasc schrieb:


> @Bob_The_Dog, ich geh natürlich Auch davon aus das ich bei einem solchen Rad etwas Hand anlegen muss. Nichtsdestotrotz wird es ja nur durch Kritik besser und nicht dadurch das man alles hinnimmt. Woher soll es Canyon wissen wenn es ihnen niemand sagt.



Das unterschreib ich so


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juni 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Rein optisch ist das ein 29er und da wir hier im Thread für Spectral 29" sind und er vom 6.9 geschrieben hat spricht alles für das 29" Spectral ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FATBEAR (2. Juni 2014)

In der Bikesport wurde das 8.9 bestens getestet. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Für lange Touren wäre es zu kompakt/kurz. Hmm ... LOL ... ???
Ein längerer Radstand rollt ruhiger? Eine zu aufrechte Sitzposition sorgt für mehr Luftwiederstand? Flach auf dem Rad hält mans länger aus?
Ich hab es jedenfalls nicht verstanden


----------



## carasc (2. Juni 2014)

FATBEAR schrieb:


> In der Bikesport wurde das 8.9 bestens getestet. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Für lange Touren wäre es zu kompakt/kurz. Hmm ... LOL ... ???
> Ein längerer Radstand rollt ruhiger? Eine zu aufrechte Sitzposition sorgt für mehr Luftwiederstand? Flach auf dem Rad hält mans länger aus?
> Ich hab es jedenfalls nicht verstanden



Ab 22. kann ich vielleicht was dazu sagen. Dann hab ich mein 24h Rennen hinter mir.


----------



## droids (14. Juni 2014)

Hab mein Spectral AL 29 7.9 nun auch bestellt. Hat jemand von euch schon die Bremsen auf Shimano XT umgerüstet?


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Hab mein Spectral AL 29 7.9 nun auch bestellt. Hat jemand von euch schon die Bremsen auf Shimano XT umgerüstet?


Warum willst du denn auf XT?  Bist du die Trail schon gefahren?  Ich lass alles wie es ist und wechsle nur reaktiv...  Gg


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Hab mein Spectral AL 29 7.9 nun auch bestellt. Hat jemand von euch schon die Bremsen auf Shimano XT umgerüstet?


Warum willst du denn auf XT?  Bist du die Trail schon gefahren?  Ich lass alles wie es ist und wechsle nur reaktiv...  Gg


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Hab die Trail auch gelassen. Haben auch einen guten ersten Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droids (14. Juni 2014)

Sehr fein das wollte ich hören.  Wie sieht es mit dem quietschen aus? (die Bremse des Nerve XC ist kaum ruhig zu bekommen und das geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven  )


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Hab sie anständig eingebremst und es quietscht nix. Ab und zu mal n Klingeln, aber das ist bei 203mm wohl kaum zu vermeiden und hat net die Ursache bei den Bremsen.
Viele machen wohl beim Einbremsen schon den Fehler und Bremsen zu stark und zu lange.
Ich bin da net so bewandert - Aber sollte das Quietschen net ehr durch Falsche oder falsch eingebremse Belege kommen? Durch die Bremse selbst erscheint mir net so sinnvoll.


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

(Hinweis aufs Fachforum, bevor es hier um sich schlägt  )


----------



## droids (15. Juni 2014)

So mein Bauch meldete sich heute nochmal zu Wort. ("soll es nicht doch das Nerve 9.9 sein?") Nun meine Frage. Wie Touren tauglich ist das Spectral 29er nun im vergleich zum Nerve 29er? Konnte da jemand schon einen Vergleich ziehen?


----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

Immer auf den Bauch hören. Anders wirste nicht happy.


----------



## carasc (15. Juni 2014)

Einen Vergleich hab ich nicht aber touren gehen mit dem spectral x.9 wirklich problemlos.


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2014)

Das Spectral ist definitiv Tourentauglich weil es bequem und kompakt ist. Allerdings geht das zu Lasten von schneller bergauf, das können andere besser (Nerve AL29).


----------



## droids (15. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank euch zwei für eure Kommentare. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie stark sich die beiden Geo mäßig unterscheiden? (nicht in reinen Zahlen sondern gefühlt auf dem Bike) Unterscheiden Sie sich nicht stark, dann würde ich folgende These aufstellen: 

"Da sich das Spectral mit Ausbau der Reverb Stealth, anderem LRS und Wechsel auf Voll XT fast auf das Gewicht des Nerve drücken lässt, liegt der einzige Unterschied dann nur noch in dem mehr an Federweg. Um dieses mehr an Federweg und damit Komfort zu erreichen, hat das Spectral die leicht veränderte Geometrie."

Damit könnte man die Entscheidung auf folgende zwei Typen reduzieren. 

1) Möchte man maximale bergauf Performance und darauf ausgelegte Parts -> Nerve 29
2) Möchte man ein bißchen mehr Komfort wenn es ruppiger wird und den darauf ausgelegten Federweg -> Spectral 29

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, unterscheiden sich die beiden Räder nicht mehr so stark wie ich erst dachte. Ist das plausibel oder völliger Blödsinn? (ehrliche Meinungen sind mir hier wichtig, ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger )

Vielen Dank


----------



## carasc (15. Juni 2014)

Glaub das bringt es ziemlich auf den Punkt. Reifen/räder und stütze angepasst und gewicht sollte ziemlich auf dem selben level liegen. Sind aber beides gute Räder mit denen man seinen Spaß haben kann. Man wird am Ende eh nur eines von beiden nehmen und das andere nicht vermissen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Glaub das bringt es ziemlich auf den Punkt. Reifen/räder und stütze angepasst und gewicht sollte ziemlich auf dem selben level liegen. Sind aber beides gute Räder mit denen man seinen Spaß haben kann. Man wird am Ende eh nur eines von beiden nehmen und das andere nicht vermissen.


Sehe ich auch so.  Ich hab mich z. B. fürs Specki entschieden,  da ich einfach auch mal ein wenig in den Park und das Plus an Federweg genießen will... Uphill geht's dann halt ein wenig langsamer,  aber ich hab ja Zeit... Gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

Hey Keule.. war grade mit dem Bike auf unserer Halde. Das Spectral klettert super. 
Ob man damit die Berge hoch kommt? Verschwende da garkeinen Gedanken dran.


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hey Keule.. war grade mit dem Bike auf unserer Halde. Das Spectral klettert super.
> Ob man damit die Berge hoch kommt? Verschwende da garkeinen Gedanken dran.


Na also... Gg umso besser.


----------



## lantama (15. Juni 2014)

@droids : meiner Meinung nach völlig korrekt und der Grund warum ich mich für das Spectral entschieden habe 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (15. Juni 2014)

Mein 29er Spectral klettert auch mit der 140er Pike noch verdammt gut, keine Anzeichen von frühem aufsteigen oder sonstwas... einziges Limit ist meine Kondi u. Technik..


----------



## lantama (15. Juni 2014)

Noch mal abschließend von mir noch was zur "Kompaktlegende". Wo das auch immer her kommt. Der 29er Rahmen ist nicht kurz. 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Nach mal abschließend von mir noch was zur "Kompaktlegende". Wo das auch immer her kommt. Der 29er Rahmen ist nicht kurz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk



Kann ich bestätigen. Genug Platz in jeder Position.


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Nach mal abschließend von mir noch was zur "Kompaktlegende". Wo das auch immer her kommt. Der 29er Rahmen ist nicht kurz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


Du hast doch deins noch gar nicht...! Hihi  Oder bist du ein XL probegefahren? Oder hast du es schon bekommen und hast es mir nicht gesagt? ggg


----------



## lantama (15. Juni 2014)

Ich kann aber Lesen und Zahlen vergleichen ;-) 


Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Mein 29er Spectral klettert auch mit der 140er Pike noch verdammt gut, keine Anzeichen von frühem aufsteigen oder sonstwas... einziges Limit ist meine Kondi u. Technik..



Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. 
Ich muss mich zwar etwas anders auf dem Bike positionieren wie auf meinem Alten, aber das liegt einfach am anderen Schwerpunkt.
Da Canyon scheinbar den Baudenzug am Schaltwerk nicht richtig angezogen hat und mir das erst aufgefallen war, als ich net mehr auf die großen Kettenblätter kam, war ich gezwungen eine Steigung zu erklimmen (wo ich damals bei 3x10 immer den kleinsten Gang hatte) ohne den kleinsten Gang dabei wählen zu können. 4 Gänge haben gefehlt.
Die Überraschung war groß, als ich den Anstieg auch so geschafft habe. 
Oben die Schaltung wieder gerichtet, haben sich natürlich noch mehr Reserven aufgetan.

Das einzige Limit lag auch hier in meinen Fähigkeiten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

@rnReaper: Deine Bilder sind der Hammer!!!! Danke dafür!


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Ich kann aber Lesen und Zahlen vergleichen ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk



Ok - Freispruch!


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

Sagtmal, wie werden denn heutzutage die Ketten geliefert? Ist da immernoch so ein komisches Harz dran, welches allen Dreck aufsammelt? Also worauf ich hinaus will: Sollte man die Kette erstmal reinigen und dann frisch ölen, oder ist die so ok, wie sie kommt...?


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Mein 29er Spectral klettert auch mit der 140er Pike noch verdammt gut, keine Anzeichen von frühem aufsteigen oder sonstwas... einziges Limit ist meine Kondi u. Technik..


Dann kann man ja getrost auch die Float auf 140mm umbauen...


----------



## droids (15. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare. Ich bleibe bei meinem Spectral 7.9. 
Nachdem ich mir einen Wolf gesucht habe noch eine Nachfrage. Hat das Spectral 7.9 nun 180mm/180mm oder 203mm/180mm Bremsscheiben? Ich frage weil ich immer noch mit dem Gedanken spiele die Avid direkt durch eine XT Bremse zu ersetzen. Mir geht es nicht mal um die Bremsleistung sondern mehr um das verwendete Medium. Mineralöl wäre mir deutlich lieber und entlüften ist bei der XT Bremse ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## lantama (15. Juni 2014)

Laut Webseite 200 / 180. 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droids (15. Juni 2014)

Darf ich fragen wo es auf der Seite zu finden war. Ich muss blind sein. 

@rnReaper: Ist Reverb Stealth Remote als eigener Schalter verbaut oder irgendwie gematcht mit Bremse und Schalthebel?


----------



## mssc (15. Juni 2014)

Austattung -> klick auf das + bei Bremse
Die Bremse ist am Remote Hebel befestigt, die Schellen für die Bremshebel sollte es bei Canyon aber günstig geben.


----------



## rnReaper (16. Juni 2014)

Jo richtig. Die Bremsen haben keine eigene Klemmung. Links nur ne Schelle und Rechts den Remotehebel


----------



## philis (16. Juni 2014)

Mein Canyon Spectral 7.9 knarzt und knackt bei jedem festen pedalieren (auch auf der geraden am Asphalt).
Anfangs war dies durch beide Pedale auslösbar jetzt nur mehr beim Rechten Pedal. Ich verwende Crankbrothers Mallet 3.
Teflon Öl auf alle beweglichen Segmente hat nichts geholfen :-( Trotzdem bilde ich mir ein, dass es besser war wie das Rad Nass war.

Ich habe leider nicht das geeignete Werkzeug um das Lager zu öffnen....gibt es irgendwo Guidelines Canyon/Forum/Youtube wie ich vorgehen soll?


----------



## droids (16. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Jo richtig. Die Bremsen haben keine eigene Klemmung. Links nur ne Schelle und Rechts den Remotehebel



Jetzt muss ich ganz blöd fragen, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Klemmung und der Schelle? (habt Gnade mit mir )

Wenn ich mir die nackte Avid Elixir 7 Trail anschaue, dann haben sie eine Klemmung richtig? (http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...r-7-Trail-Bremse-grau-Modell-2014--27180.html)

Und das wäre dann eine Schelle? (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34652_MMX-Schelle-XX---X0---Elixir-ab-Modell-2012.html)

Für mich sind das beides Schellen. Die eine halt direkt an der Bremse und die andere nicht. *g*


----------



## rnReaper (16. Juni 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Mein Canyon Spectral 7.9 knarzt und knackt bei jedem festen pedalieren (auch auf der geraden am Asphalt).
> Anfangs war dies durch beide Pedale auslösbar jetzt nur mehr beim Rechten Pedal. Ich verwende Crankbrothers Mallet 3.
> Teflon Öl auf alle beweglichen Segmente hat nichts geholfen :-( Trotzdem bilde ich mir ein, dass es besser war wie das Rad Nass war.
> 
> Ich habe leider nicht das geeignete Werkzeug um das Lager zu öffnen....gibt es irgendwo Guidelines Canyon/Forum/Youtube wie ich vorgehen soll?



Das Knarzen kenne ich vom anderen Rad. Gestern erst behoben:
Pedale abmontiert, Gewinde mit der Zahnbürste gereinigt - auch an der Kurbel, Montagepaste drauf, Pedale wieder angebracht und nur leicht angezogen = kein Knarzen


----------



## rnReaper (16. Juni 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich ganz blöd fragen, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Klemmung und der Schelle? (habt Gnade mit mir )
> 
> Wenn ich mir die nackte Avid Elixir 7 Trail anschaue, dann haben sie eine Klemmung richtig? (http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...r-7-Trail-Bremse-grau-Modell-2014--27180.html)
> 
> ...



Die nackten Avid haben keine Möglichkeit irgendwo angebracht zu werden. Nur durch die Schelle, wo eine Schraube mit durch die Bremse geht.
Also die Schelle aus dem zweiten Link, ist in deinem ersten Link schon mit dran, aber nicht feste mit der Bremse vergossen.

Bei Shimano ist die Befestigung direkt an der Bremse.. Man muss es nur straff ziehen.. quasi klemmen


----------



## droids (16. Juni 2014)

Ok, dann habe ich es mir schon richtig gedacht. Dann brauche ich aber keine extra Schelle wollte ich die XT Bremse einbauen. Ich hatte es mir so gedacht.

Teile:

- Scheibenbremse Shimano XT - http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35617{1}20891_XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014.html
- Bremsscheiben 203mm/180mm - http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28524{1}1141440_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT86-6-Loch-fuer-XT.html
- I-Spec Adapter um die XT Schalter an die Bremshebel hängen zu können - http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35587{1}1140001_XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-Modell-2014.html

Verbauung:

Die XT Schalter werden an die XT Bremshebel per I-Spec gehängt. Die Reverb Remote bleibt alleine am Lenker. Eine extra Schelle bräuchte dann nur derjenige, der mir die Avid Elixir 7 Trail abkauft um einen der Bremshebel zu befestigen. 

Noch zu klären:

Welche Postmount Adapter brauche ich noch? Würde gerne original Shimano Adapter verwenden. Welche Adapter sind aktuell verbaut bzw. welchen Postmount hat der Rahmen hinten bzw. die Gabel vorne? (6,7,8?)

Gedacht habe ich mir. Vorne wird wohl Postmount 6" sein. Damit bräuchte ich folgenden Adapter:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6638_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe.html

Und hinten wird wird Postmount 7" sein und damit brauche ich keinen Adapter.

Informationen über den Postmount an den Canyon Rädern habe ich hier her: 

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=7&supportcenter_articles_id=198&page=1


----------



## biker-tim (16. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja getrost auch die Float auf 140mm umbauen...


 
....interessantes Thema! Lässt sich die 130mm Float tatsächlich auf 140mm umbauen?
Hab da schon vor längerer Zeit was im Forum gelesen, allerdings gabs da nie genaue Infos.


----------



## binggu (19. Juni 2014)

Seit dieser Woche bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral 7.9. Nun meine Frage mit wie viel Bar oder PSI fahrt ihr eure Gabel und Dämpfer? Leider hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit für Feintuning und genaue Einstellung. 
Ich bringe mit voller Montur so gegen die 80kg auf die Waage.
Hat jemand ein vergleichbares Setup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (19. Juni 2014)

binggu schrieb:


> Seit dieser Woche bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral 7.9. Nun meine Frage mit wie viel Bar oder PSI fahrt ihr eure Gabel und Dämpfer? Leider hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit für Feintuning und genaue Einstellung.
> Ich bringe mit voller Montur so gegen die 80kg auf die Waage.
> Hat jemand ein vergleichbares Setup?



Wiege 82Kilo und fahre im FOX Dämpfer 155psi und in der FOX Gabel 60psi. Hiermit habe ich gut 30% Sag, Gabel und Dämpfer schlagen aber (auch bei härterer Gangart) noch nicht durch. 

Pete


----------



## lantama (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren hier auch Leute mit an die 2 Meter unterwegs? Falls das einer liest der ein 29er XL hat: Habt Ihr den Vorbau und Spacer so gelassen? Ich bin 198 und habe mit dem 70er Vorbau den Eindruck, dass ich -wenn es steil wird- zu sehr mit dem Vorderrad kämpfen muss. Ich überlege, wie ich mich da am Besten an mein Setup herantaste.

Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin: Dämpfer und Gabelabstimmung bei 100+x KG? Ich habe mit 100 PSI vorne und 250 PSI hinten angefangen. Gabel Zugstufe 5 Klicks, Dämpfer 2 Klicks. Erster Wurf......


----------



## rnReaper (19. Juni 2014)

Hab meine Druckeinstellungen zu gelassen, wie von Canyon eingestellt. Also nach Tabelle.
@Druck aufs Vorderrad: Alles eine Frage der Technik 
Hab mir n 30mm riser vorne dran gebaut und komme immer noch sahnemäßig aufwärts.
Nur der Sattel neigt zum penetrieren, wenn man zuweit nach vorne rutsch


----------



## lantama (19. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hab meine Druckeinstellungen zu gelassen, wie von Canyon eingestellt. Also nach Tabelle.



Was für eine Tabelle?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (19. Juni 2014)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=22&supportcenter_articles_id=166&page=1


----------



## rnReaper (19. Juni 2014)

genau


----------



## lantama (19. Juni 2014)

Danke, habe ich inzwischen auch ergoogelt. Mir war aber nicht wirklich klar, was da welche Gabel ist. Bin dann bei FOX genauer fünding geworden:

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=32


----------



## carasc (22. Juni 2014)

Kurze Einschätzung zur Tourentauglichkeit des 29"spectral. In meinem Fall das  6.9 größe s. sl 80.
Nach dem 24h Rennen in Chemnitz Kann ich mein spectral nur loben. Hatte auf den trailpassagen bis zur letzten meiner 41Runden meinen Spaß. Als Bereifung hate ich vorn einen 2.2xk rs und hinten den original xk protection. Geplant war für hinten ein 2.2rk rs der hat aber in den 14tagen den ich ihn draufhatte einen riss in der Flanke. Bereifung hat bei anfangs trockenen später feuchten Bedingungen aber gut gepasst. Bin mittlerweile bei Ca 1.6bar sowohl vorn als auch hinten. Bei 83kg rennfertig. Der originale Sattel ist jetzt nicht der brüller aber denk nach knapp 19h reiner Fahrzeit würde mein arsch auch mit nem anderen sattel schmerzen. Aber wie gesagt, keine defekte und Spaß bis zum Schluss.


----------



## lantama (22. Juni 2014)

@carasc: Kann mich nur anschliessen. Nach 2 längeren Touren: alles fein. Fühle mich sehr wohl. Es geht sehr gut bergauf. Habe allerdings vorerst einen 90er Vorbau verschraubt und noch den zweiten 0,5 cm Spacer nach oben gesetzt. Und bin auf die Specialized Reifenkombi Ground & Purgatory Control. Neuen Sattel suche ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (24. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> @carasc: Kann mich nur anschliessen. Nach 2 längeren Touren: alles fein. Fühle mich sehr wohl. Es geht sehr gut bergauf. Habe allerdings vorerst einen 90er Vorbau verschraubt und noch den zweiten 0,5 cm Spacer nach oben gesetzt. Und bin auf die Specialized Reifenkombi Ground & Purgatory Control. Neuen Sattel suche ich noch.


Hi lantama,

hab gerade deine Galerie angeschaut - hast du schon die Decals auf den Felgen abgezogen? Sieht auch ganz gut aus - so nackig...
Jetzt müssen nur noch die Kleber auf dem Rahmen weg und dann ist es schön "stealth" ...


----------



## lantama (24. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hi lantama,
> 
> hab gerade deine Galerie angeschaut - hast du schon die Decals auf den Felgen abgezogen? Sieht auch ganz gut aus - so nackig...
> Jetzt müssen nur noch die Kleber auf dem Rahmen weg und dann ist es schön "stealth" ...



Ja, war mir zu bunt. Hatte noch überlegt nur die Hälfte abzufummeln. Am Rahmen kannst Du die XL, Kat 3 usw. abmachen, Aber sonst nix, meine ich....


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juni 2014)

Mir haben die Decals am LR gefallen... !


----------



## droids (28. Juni 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Kurze Einschätzung zur Tourentauglichkeit des 29"spectral. In meinem Fall das  6.9 größe s. sl 80.
> (...) ich vorn einen 2.2xk rs und hinten den original xk protection. (...)



Da ich mit den Bezeichnungen noch nicht so bewandert bin muss ich nochmal nachhaken.  Handelt es sich hier ("2.2xk rs") um diesen Reifen? 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37139_X-King-RaceSport-Faltreifen-Modell-2014.html

Und welche Vorteile hast du mit diesem Reifen gegenüber dem Original Reifen?

Achja und vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, ich freue mich nun schon riesig auf das Bike.


----------



## carasc (28. Juni 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Da ich mit den Bezeichnungen noch nicht so bewandert bin muss ich nochmal nachhaken.  Handelt es sich hier ("2.2xk rs") um diesen Reifen?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37139_X-King-RaceSport-Faltreifen-Modell-2014.html
> 
> ...



Ja es handelt sich um diesen Reifen. Der original verbaute Mountainking ist in der protektion Variante kein leichtgewicht und fühlt sich Auch langsam an. Deshalb wollte ich auf die leichtere Variante in Bezug auf gewicht und rollwiederstand wechseln. Xk/Rk nur ist mir der raceking(rk) vor dem Rennen an der Seitenwand aufgeschlitzt so das ich kurzfristig mit dem original xking und eben dem xking racesport gefahren bin. Was sich aber bei den wetterverhältnissen als kein Fehler herausgestellt hat.


----------



## droids (28. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info.  Kann es schon gar nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (28. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte nur mal erwähnt haben, dass das keine  artgerechte Bereifung ist. Damit werden Hardtails ausgeliefert


----------



## carasc (28. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal erwähnt haben, dass das keine  artgerechte Bereifung ist. Damit werden Hardtails ausgeliefert



Wenn du damit ein 24h Rennen bestreitest was Auch nicht zwingend artgerecht ist passt fas von der bereifung.


----------



## droids (29. Juni 2014)

Die wenigstens machen ja nur artgerechtes mit dem Bike bzw. haben das Geld für jeden Anwendungszweck ein anderes Bike zu haben.


----------



## carasc (29. Juni 2014)

So hab heute Morgen mal überall Luft kontrolliert und wollt dann doch mal fragen wie ihr eure 29" bewegt. Bei mir sind es bei Ca85kg fahrfertig je 1,6bar in den Reifen(derzeit wieder die orginal verbauten). In der Gabel 75psi und im Dämpfer 175psi. Zugstufe ist fast komplett offen. Find ich alles schon ganz ok so auch wenn ich denk die Reifen könnten noch weniger Druck haben. Dann dürfte aber die Haltbarkeit leiden denk ich. Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer schlagen auf meiner Hausrunde gerade so nicht durch.


----------



## Pinguix (29. Juni 2014)

So hab mir grad ein Spectral 7.9 in L bestellt und hab vor die Bremsen zu tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie Lang die Bremsleitungen ungefähr sind?


----------



## Morphy_8 (29. Juni 2014)

Pinguix schrieb:


> So hab mir grad ein Spectral 7.9 in L bestellt und hab vor die Bremsen zu tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie Lang die Bremsleitungen ungefähr sind?


HI Pinguix - willst du nicht erstmal die Elixir probieren? Ich bin mit ihr soweit sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Pinguix (29. Juni 2014)

Habs mir schon überlegt ich finde nur die Hebel nicht besonders ergonomisch. Fahr am Hardtail ne XT und finde die absolut überragend.


----------



## Jun89 (29. Juni 2014)

Servus Gemeinde,

bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral AL 7.9.

Fahre Rahmengröße M bei 1,77 SL 82 und muss sagen, dass passt wie Arsch auf Eimer! 
Hatte vorher ein Nerve AL 7 in 26" und griff daher wieder zu Rahmengröße M... Passt!

Bin gestern das erste Mal ausgeritten, und muss sagen mein lieber Scholli geht das Speci ab!!!
Fährt sich wirklich erste Sahne!

Das einzige ist, dass die vordere Bremsscheibe ab und an klingelt... Werd da mal die Bremsklötze anfasen und die Speichen wohl noch etwas nachziehen müssen...

Ansonsten alles Tadellos! Kein Knacken und nix!

Die Bremse ist Top soweit! Sehe bis dato keinen Grund die zu wechseln... Hab nach viel spielerei die Avid vom Vorgänger auch leise bekommen... Da ist die jetzige Elixir 7 Trail ein wahrlicher Traum dagegen!

Ah ja... Und bestellt am 14.05.... vorraussichtliche Lieferung KW 27... Angekommen Freitag KW 26! 

Könnte mich nicht beklagen!

Gruß


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (29. Juni 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> So hab heute Morgen mal überall Luft kontrolliert und wollt dann doch mal fragen wie ihr eure 29" bewegt. Bei mir sind es bei Ca85kg fahrfertig je 1,6bar in den Reifen(derzeit wieder die orginal verbauten). In der Gabel 75psi und im Dämpfer 175psi. Zugstufe ist fast komplett offen. Find ich alles schon ganz ok so auch wenn ich denk die Reifen könnten noch weniger Druck haben. Dann dürfte aber die Haltbarkeit leiden denk ich. Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer schlagen auf meiner Hausrunde gerade so nicht durch.



Ich bin zZt bei 92 nackig, fahre die Reifen (Hans Dampf in der geilen Cube Stealth Edition) mit 1.8 bar vorne und hinten. Gabel zZt 95psi, schlägt bei 1.5m Drops so gerade nicht durch, wenn ich sauber lande.
Mit demDämpfer habe ich ja lange gehadert und war schon kurz davor den DebonAir zu ordern. Habe mich aber nun doch entschlossen erstmal das tuning Kit zu verbauen und mit dem 2.grössten spacer passt das Setup nun mit 200psi ganz gut, gutes Ansprechverhalten und endlich genug Progression.
Fahre Dämpfer und Gabel immer Trail Modus bergab, um genug Druckstufe zu haben. Einzige Ausnahme sind schnelle Schotterpisten ohne Sprünge und Drops, dann  im Descent Modus.

Hier noch ein Foto vom aktuellen Aufbau:







Pinguix schrieb:


> So hab mir grad ein Spectral 7.9 in L bestellt und hab vor die Bremsen zu tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie Lang die Bremsleitungen ungefähr sind?



Hinterrad 145cm in Größe M, VR ist ja immer ähnlich, bei mir sind's grade 90cm, ist aber noch etwas zu lang....


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (29. Juni 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Da ich mit den Bezeichnungen noch nicht so bewandert bin muss ich nochmal nachhaken.  Handelt es sich hier ("2.2xk rs") um diesen Reifen?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37139_X-King-RaceSport-Faltreifen-Modell-2014.html
> 
> ...





Bedenke aber bitte, dass das reine CrossCountry Reifen sind, . In technischem, steilen Gelände, oder wenn es etwas verblockt oder matschig wird, sind die Reifen sehr schnell überfordert, mitunter wird's in Enduro Geläuf damit schon gefährlich. Ebenso ist die Bremstraktion für den knallroten Sack....

Für die speziellen Anforderungen eines 24h Rennens oder auch für eine CTF hier im Pott mit Sicherheit eine gute und schnelle Wahl, für Gebirgs-AllMountain Einsätze aber definitiv nicht!

Überlege also am besten vorher, wie Du Specki einsetzen möchtest, bei mir ist es eher Richtung Mini Enduro (mit dem Ding halte ich auf meinem HomeTrail mit meinen Kumpel auf einem 160mm 26“ Enduro ohne Probleme mit...), daher bin ich auch mit den Hans Dampf unterwegs. Kostet mich in der Ebene und bergauf ein paar Körner mehr, dafür bekomme ich abwärts das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (29. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich genauso. Deshalb waren bei mir die leichten reifen zum heavy24 drauf und im trailcenter Rabenberg dann die original Reifen mit denen ich auch bei schlechteren Bedingungen klarkomme.


----------



## Pinguix (30. Juni 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Hinterrad 145cm in Größe M, VR ist ja immer ähnlich, bei mir sind's grade 90cm, ist aber noch etwas zu lang....



Vielen Dank hilft mir schon mal weiter! Wo hast denn die FOX decals her?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (30. Juni 2014)

Hier aus dem Bikemarkt von User riderzone :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/291737
Sind die neuen Heritage Decals, Farbe passt nicht 100%, aber kommt dem Canyon blau schon recht nah....


----------



## lantama (30. Juni 2014)

Mal eine Frage zum Thema Lenker / Steifigkeit vorne. Das 6.9 & 7.9 haben ja den hauseigenen Lenker & Vorbau verbaut. Wenn ich seitlich Druck auf das Lenkerende gebe, dann flext das aber ordentlich. Mir ist aber nicht ganz klar was das genau ist. Vorbau hatte ich vorerst getauscht (Truvativ AKA 90). Der sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein. Ist auch fast doppelt so schwer wie der Originale. Bleiben Gabel und Lenker oder was ich glaube beides. Jemand ähnliches bemerkt?


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. Juni 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Hier aus dem Bikemarkt von User riderzone :
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/291737
> Sind die neuen Heritage Decals, Farbe passt nicht 100%, aber kommt dem Canyon blau schon recht nah....


Ich hab das Meteor Grey und freue mich über rote Akzente - anstatt weiß.  Gibt's Fox Bepper (Vorsicht Schwäbisch) auch in rot?


----------



## droids (30. Juni 2014)

So mein 7.9 ist nun endlich auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. Juni 2014)

Cool! Freu mich für dich! Das Teil macht Spaß ohne Ende!


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Thema Lenker / Steifigkeit vorne. Das 6.9 & 7.9 haben ja den hauseigenen Lenker & Vorbau verbaut. Wenn ich seitlich Druck auf das Lenkerende gebe, dann flext das aber ordentlich. Mir ist aber nicht ganz klar was das genau ist. Vorbau hatte ich vorerst getauscht (Truvativ AKA 90). Der sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein. Ist auch fast doppelt so schwer wie der Originale. Bleiben Gabel und Lenker oder was ich glaube beides. Jemand ähnliches bemerkt?


Ist mir nicht aufgefallen... Naja wenn man versucht rumzubiegen OK,  aber beim Biken ist das alles für meine Ansprüche fest genug.  Ach ich hab ne Renthal 30mm Riser dran,  aber die Stange macht da bestimmt am wenigsten aus...Bleibt noch die Gabel.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Meteor Grey und freue mich über rote Akzente - anstatt weiß.  Gibt's Fox Bepper (Vorsicht Schwäbisch) auch in rot?



Nicht meine Anzeige:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ox-f32-factory-fork-decals-gabeldecor-sticker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (1. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht aufgefallen... Naja wenn man versucht rumzubiegen OK,  aber beim Biken ist das alles für meine Ansprüche fest genug.  Ach ich hab ne Renthal 30mm Riser dran,  aber die Stange macht da bestimmt am wenigsten aus...Bleibt noch die Gabel.



Bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Hast Du den Lenker noch irgendwo greifbar? Könntest Du den mal wiegen? Ich vermute, dass Canyon bei Lenker und Vorbau eher auf Gewicht als auf Stabilität geachtet hat.


----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Juli 2014)

Ja klar,  mach ich heute abend.


----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Juli 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Nicht meine Anzeige:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ox-f32-factory-fork-decals-gabeldecor-sticker


Danke für den Link!  Ganz rot gibt's glaub ich nicht...


----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Juli 2014)

299g hat sie...


----------



## carasc (1. Juli 2014)

Schade, so sieht meine kettenstrebe mittlerweile aus. Seit Ostern in Betrieb.


----------



## Jun89 (1. Juli 2014)

Die roten Biggerl gefallen mir auch sehr gut... die werd ich auch ordern...

Andere Frage:
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine absenkbare Sattelstütze und hatte mein Zeug für die Hausrunde immer in meiner Satteltasche... Satteltsche fällt jetzt wegen der Reverb weg...
Wo packt ihr euer Zeug (Schlauch, Minitool etc.) hin auf kleinen Ausfahrten??
ich will nicht immer den Rucksack mitschleppen auf Feierabendrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Juli 2014)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Die roten Biggerl gefallen mir auch sehr gut... die werd ich auch ordern...
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine absenkbare Sattelstütze und hatte mein Zeug für die Hausrunde immer in meiner Satteltasche... Satteltsche fällt jetzt wegen der Reverb weg...
> ...


...in den kleinen(!) Rucksack...


----------



## lantama (1. Juli 2014)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine absenkbare Sattelstütze und hatte mein Zeug für die Hausrunde immer in meiner Satteltasche... Satteltsche fällt jetzt wegen der Reverb weg...


Was spricht dagegen? Hängt zu tief ?


----------



## crossy-pietro (1. Juli 2014)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Die roten Biggerl gefallen mir auch sehr gut... die werd ich auch ordern...
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine absenkbare Sattelstütze und hatte mein Zeug für die Hausrunde immer in meiner Satteltasche... Satteltsche fällt jetzt wegen der Reverb weg...
> ...



Ich habe einen fizik-Sattel - für diese Sättel gibt es Satteltaschen, die in eine spezielle Aussparung unter der Satteldecke eingeclickt werden können, ohne zusätzlich an die Stütze geklettet werden zu müssen.
Hat immer gut und stabil auf meinen AlpenXs mit dem üblichen Inhalt (Schlauch, Tool, Flicken, Kabelbinder) gehalten.

Es gibt aber auch andere Anbieter, wo Du nicht auf fizik festgelegt bist.


----------



## Jun89 (1. Juli 2014)

Meine Satteltasche hat eine Klettmanschette um die Sattelstütze... Geht ned... Zu tief hängen würd die dann auch...
Wie gesagt Rucksack will ich auf Feierabendrunde nicht unbedingt mitnehmen...

Das SWAT-Zeug von Specialized würd mir ganz gut zusagen... Passt aber ned...
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftr/swat-technology/mtb-swat-technology

Mal sehen zu welcher Lösung ich da komm...


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

Dann kaufe Dir doch ne Satteltasche ohne Klett für die Sattelstütze. Es gibt ja jede Menge Taschen die nur einen Clips unter dem Sattel haben.


----------



## droids (1. Juli 2014)

So mein Spectral 7.9 ist nun da. Erste Runde habe ich auch schon gedreht und es passt perfekt. *yippie* Nun schleift nur die vordere Bremsscheibe ein wenig. Soll ich hier erstmal abwarten? (Stichwort einschleifen) Oder kann ich an dieser Stelle gleich noch etwas einstellen? 

Greetz


----------



## Jun89 (1. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann kaufe Dir doch ne Satteltasche ohne Klett für die Sattelstütze. Es gibt ja jede Menge Taschen die nur einen Clips unter dem Sattel haben.


 
Würd aber gern ohne Satteltasche fahren... Wegen der Optik...


----------



## Jun89 (1. Juli 2014)

droids schrieb:


> So mein Spectral 7.9 ist nun da. Erste Runde habe ich auch schon gedreht und es passt perfekt. *yippie* Nun schleift nur die vordere Bremsscheibe ein wenig. Soll ich hier erstmal abwarten? (Stichwort einschleifen) Oder kann ich an dieser Stelle gleich noch etwas einstellen?
> 
> Greetz


 

Gratulation zum neuen Bike! Das mit der Bremsscheibe war bei mir auch... hab gestern gesehen, dass die nicht exakt sauber eingestellt war... Sehr penibel eingestellt und Feddisch!


----------



## droids (1. Juli 2014)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Gratulation zum neuen Bike! Das mit der Bremsscheibe war bei mir auch... hab gestern gesehen, dass die nicht exakt sauber eingestellt war... Sehr penibel eingestellt und Feddisch!



Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Was hast du genau eingestellt und wie? (Vorsicht blutiger Anfänger. ) Ansonsten passt das Bike einfach perfekt.

Für weitere Käufer hier meine Daten:

1,74m
76 kg
Schritt: 83cm
Torso: 61 cm
Schulter: 43cm
Arm: 55cm

Spectral 7.9 in Größe M. Bilder folgen dann noch.  Für alle die sich Sorgen um die möglicherweise nicht angezogene hintere Steckachse machen (siehe Spectral Thread). Meine war mit 17 NM korrekt angezogen.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juli 2014)

droids schrieb:


> So mein Spectral 7.9 ist nun da. Erste Runde habe ich auch schon gedreht und es passt perfekt. *yippie* Nun schleift nur die vordere Bremsscheibe ein wenig. Soll ich hier erstmal abwarten? (Stichwort einschleifen) Oder kann ich an dieser Stelle gleich noch etwas einstellen?
> 
> Greetz



Kurz schnell einstellen:
Sattel lösen, bremshebel leicht ziehen, Schrauben ganz sachte anziehen, Bremshebel lösen, neu ziehen, Schrauben weiter anziehen, so weiter vorgehen bis fest! Vorher kannst Du noch die Bremsbeläge ziehen und die Kanten leicht mit einer Feile  brechen...

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Meine war mit 20 NM korrekt angezogen.



Die Achse muss NICHT mit 20Nm angezogen werden ! 20Nm ist das MAXIMUM. Die hält auch mit 15Nm. Nach fest kommt ab, das Material ist weich.


----------



## droids (1. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Achse muss NICHT mit 20Nm angezogen werden ! 20Nm ist das MAXIMUM. Die hält auch mit 15Nm. Nach fest kommt ab, das Material ist weich.



Sie war auch nicht genau bei 20 NM sondern darunter.  (getestet mit dem Würth Schlüssel bei 17 NM, habe es oben angepasst)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Juli 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Schade, so sieht meine kettenstrebe mittlerweile aus. Seit Ostern in Betrieb.


 
Deswegen ist mir auch schleierhaft, wieso der vermeintliche Kettenstrebenschutz an den Spectrals in den Bike-Magazinen immer so hoch gelobt wird. 

Es geht doch nichts um einen umfassenden Neoprenschutz oder einen alten umwickelten Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe, der auch von unten schützt.


----------



## droids (1. Juli 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Kurz schnell einstellen:
> Sattel lösen, bremshebel leicht ziehen, Schrauben ganz sachte anziehen, Bremshebel lösen, neu ziehen, Schrauben weiter anziehen, so weiter vorgehen bis fest! Vorher kannst Du noch die Bremsbeläge ziehen und die Kanten leicht mit einer Feile  brechen...
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!



Vielen Dank. Mit wieviel NM darf ich die Schrauben, welche den Avid Trail 7 Sattel am Postmount befestigen, anziehen? Habe auf der Avid Seite kein Manual zur Trail 7 gefunden. (möchte nur nichts falsch machen  - gelesen hatte ich 8-10 NM)


----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Juli 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Sie war auch nicht genau bei 20 NM sondern darunter.  (getestet mit dem Würth Schlüssel bei 17 NM, habe es oben angepasst)


Ui die hab ich garnicht so fest angezogen... Halt handfest.... Hatte dazu auch keine Anzugsmomente im Manual gefunden... Wie macht ihr die fest ohne Drehmomentschlüssel...  *Kopfkratz*


----------



## droids (1. Juli 2014)

Naja bei der hinteren Steckachse steht 15-20 NM direkt auf dem Rahmen. Wie man die ohne Drehmomentschlüssel erreicht ist eine gute Frage. Jedenfalls ist das Hinterrad eh vormontiert und damit muss man die Steckachse zu Beginn ja auch nicht anziehen.  Es gab nur Berichte im Spectral Thread das einige User den Hinterreifen verloren haben, da die Steckachse anscheinend hinten heraus gerutscht war. (war wohl beim montieren nicht korrekt angezogen worden) Aus diesem Grund habe ich meine mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel direkt überprüft.

Das schleifen der Bremsscheibe vorne ist übrigens nun auch weg. Bin wie weiter oben beschrieben vorgegangen und das hat einwandfrei geklappt. Ich würde nun nur noch gerne wissen mit welchem Drehmoment man den Bremssattel am Postmount anziehen darf (bei der Trail 7 von Avid). Im Moment habe ich sie mit 8NM angezogen, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ob das so passt. Vielleicht kann mir hier noch jemand helfen.


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ui die hab ich garnicht so fest angezogen... Halt handfest.... Hatte dazu auch keine Anzugsmomente im Manual gefunden... Wie macht ihr die fest ohne Drehmomentschlüssel...  *Kopfkratz*



Handfest ist ok. Macht keine Wissenschaft draus...


----------



## JieP (2. Juli 2014)

Seit Freitag mein *Spectral 8.9* im Haus.
Vorher 4,5 Jahre des *Nerve AM* gefahren.

Bin noch dabei Dämpfer, Gabel und Reifen auf den (für mich) richtigen Druck ab zu stimmen.

Erster Eindruck: Wow!
Geiler, cleaner Cockpit, wo Reverb, Bremse und Schaltung alles an einer Schelle montiert!
Schaltung arbeitet tadelos.
Bremsen sind kräftiger als meine alte Elixer5; aber Bremsgefühl is gleich.
Fährt sich noch immer spielerisch und präzise, auch mit die 'grossen' Räder.

Hab leider auch, genau wie *carasc*, schon einige Kratser von die Kette.
Also noch n alter Schlauch montieren, leider.


----------



## philis (2. Juli 2014)

Was für einen Spritzschutz hast du für vorne an der Federgabel? Ist der effektiv bei dieser Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JieP (2. Juli 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Was für einen Spritzschutz hast du für vorne an der Federgabel? Ist der effektiv bei dieser Größe?


 Dad ist n *Mucky Nutz.*
Hatte ein *Marsh Guard* an mein 26" und der hat tadelos funktioniert.
Ob das *Mucky Nutz* auf mein 29er genau so gut arbeitet, weiss Ich noch nicht. (Sommerwetter!)

Hab das von *Canyon Niederlande* als kleines Geschenk bekommen!


----------



## lantama (2. Juli 2014)

Soso, und wir hier werden mit Funktionstüchern abgespeist 

Viel Spass mit dem Bike....


----------



## JieP (2. Juli 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Soso, und wir hier werden mit Funktionstüchern abgespeist


...hatte Ich schon gesagt das Ich auch n Topeak Mini-18 dabei bekommen habe......

haha! Lange (komplizierte) Geschichte!
Mein altes Nerve AM (2010) hatte ein Riss am Rahmen bei der Flaschenhalterschraube.
Hab deswegen ein neuer Rahmen (2012, Stealth Black) bekommen.
Umbauen hab Ich selber gemacht; Canyon hatte Umbauhilfe angeboten aber hab Ich abgelehnt.
Hatte aber schon länger die Idee das Bike zu verkaufen (und das Spectral zu kaufen).
Nach dem Umbau sah das Bike aber wider Mega aus... zweifel ob Ich noch warten soll mit Neukauf.
Canyon Niederlande haben mir da dann zugesagt ne Kleinigkeit zu schicken wenn Ich mich später für n Spectral entscheiden würde. (also weil Ich den Umbau selber gemacht hab)






 Riss.






 Nerve AM (2010 Rahmen) Hatte auch hir schon den Rahmen 'stealth' gemacht! 






 Nerve AM (mit neuer 2012 Rahmen)
Das Bike fährt jetzt in der Eifel (BME)!


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2014)

Der Rahmen ist Dir aber schon ein wenig zu klein wenn ich sehe wie steil Dein Vorbau ist und wie stark der Lenker gekröpft ist, alles nur damit Du vorne höher kommst.


----------



## JieP (2. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist Dir aber schon ein wenig zu klein wenn ich sehe wie steil Dein Vorbau ist und wie stark der Lenker gekröpft ist, alles nur damit Du vorne höher kommst.


Du meinst das 'alte' AM?
War ein 70mm/16Grad Hope Vorbau.
Wegen Rückenprobleme ist mir die (etwas) aufrechtere Sitzposition Gut gefallen.
Nie den eindruck gehabt das mir das Bike zu klein währe.

Hab vorher n Canyon Nerve XC gefahren (XL und L).
Das XL war mir absolut zu Gross. Das L passte genau Gut.
Bei Umschaltung zu das AM hab Ich dann also auch wider L genommen.
Genau wie jetzt das Spectral ein L ist....!


----------



## hometrails (2. Juli 2014)

Wie kommt ihr mit dem 29er MKII vorn klar? Ich bekomme damit langsam ein wenig die Krise. Hatte beim 26er eigentlich auf die Dinger geschworen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kipp...errad-speziell-conti-mountain-king-ii.711562/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (2. Juli 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr mit dem 29er MKII vorn klar? Ich bekomme damit langsam ein wenig die Krise. Hatte beim 26er eigentlich auf die Dinger geschworen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kipp...errad-speziell-conti-mountain-king-ii.711562/



Bin derzeit Auch wieder mit dem mk unterwegs. Ein abkippen oder ähnliches Kann ich nicht bemängeln zumindest nicht bei jetzt nur noch 1,3bar im vorderreifen. Eher irritiert mich die Kombination mit dem xk am Heck der dann doch im vergleich sehr schnell den grip bei feuchte verliert. Da kommt dann kein einheitliches Bild zustande.


----------



## hometrails (2. Juli 2014)

Der soll wohll für wenig Rollwiderstand sorgen. Kann man je nach Einsatz auch drüber streiten, aber der funktioniert zumindest.

Ich habe Luftdruck von 1,4 bis 2,5 bar in etwa ausprobiert. Bei noch weniger, bekomme ich wegen Durchschlägen auf die Felge langsam Schweißperlen auf der Stirn. Probieren kann ich es ja aber mal.


----------



## Jun89 (3. Juli 2014)

Geschmakssache würd ich sagen! Ich war auf meinem Nerve mit vorn und hinten X-King unterwegs in 2.2 und um die 3 Bar
Jetzt mit der "Mischbereifung" komm ich super klar (2 Bar)...  für meine Verhältnisse ist das Vorderrad wesentlich stabiler als der X-King vorne vorher...

Es kommt hald auf den Fahrstil und das Einsatzgebiet an!
Ich persönlich nutze das Specki für All-Mountain-Touren und da reicht mir persönlich die Bereifung völlig aus!

Ihr seit wohl mehr in Richtung Enduro unterwegs... da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Reifen an ihre Grenzen kommen...


----------



## carasc (3. Juli 2014)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Geschmakssache würd ich sagen! Ich war auf meinem Nerve mit vorn und hinten X-King unterwegs in 2.2 und um die 3 Bar
> Jetzt mit der "Mischbereifung" komm ich super klar (2 Bar)...  für meine Verhältnisse ist das Vorderrad wesentlich stabiler als der X-King vorne vorher...
> 
> Es kommt hald auf den Fahrstil und das Einsatzgebiet an!
> ...



Ich hab mich mit xk/xk wohler gefühlt. Jetzt hab ich den Eindruck das der mk noch reseven hat und hinten der xk überfordert ist. 
Werd einfach mal versuchen meinen fahrstil anzupassen. Sehe mich nicht als enduro lastig unterwegs. Aber was an weg kommt wird gefahren.


----------



## hometrails (3. Juli 2014)

Naja, der Übergang ist ja recht fließend. Wo hört AM auf und fängt Enduro an? Wir "mountainbiken" eben.  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. Juli 2014)

Denke auch, dass viele durch Marketing-Sprüche in der Reifenwahl verunsichert sind. Inzwischen "darf" man ja laut deren Aussagen bestimmte Reifen nicht mehr für das eine oder andere Terrain gebrauchen... ...lach!

Ich hatte auf dem Nerve AM hinten den MK, vorne den FatAlbert und kann nach vergleichenden Ausfahrten keinen Unterschied zur jetzigen Kombi XK / MK feststellen.

Letztes WE auf ner Trailtour war ein Kollege mit runterradierten Tourenpneus dabei... der hatte auch keine Probs durchzukommen.


----------



## carasc (3. Juli 2014)

Ich sag's mal so, nach dem Umstieg aufs spectral bin ich meine übliche Runde gefahren und dachte, "wow bist du auf den trails zügig und sicher unterwegs." Heut denk ich an den selben stellen "die Reifen könnten gern mehr grip haben." Vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile dort schneller unterwegs und hab mein Limit wieder erreicht. Vielleicht ist's aber Auch nur Einbildung. Hab keinen Tacho am Rad lass nur ne tracking app mitlaufen für Zeit/km. Daher ist das alles theorie.


----------



## Morphy_8 (3. Juli 2014)

Ein paar rote Akzente...


----------



## hometrails (3. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Specki ist man schon wirklich schneller unterwegs als zuvor. Keine Frage. Aber es muss schon fahrbar bleiben, sonst bleibt auch der Spaß auf der Strecke. Ich habe den MKII vorn heute mit 1,0 bar getestet. Was soll ich sagen. Perfekt!


----------



## carasc (3. Juli 2014)

Hatte ich auch schon. Erscheint mir aber trotzdem recht wenig. aber es fühlt sich richtig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (4. Juli 2014)

ganz ehrlich glaube ich nicht,dass ein bar funktionieren kann. Durchschläge sind auf jeden Fall vorprogeammiert, ausserdem besteht bei den schmalen Felgen immer die Gefahr, dass der Reifen in einer etwas schnelleren Kurve von der Felge rutscht...

Bei ganz langsamen Schlammfahrten ok, aber sonst....


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Juli 2014)

Die Drücke interessieren mich auch.  Dazu wäre interessant welche Felge(nbreite) und Fahrergewicht.  Also ich hab die M1700 bei 98kg bei 1.9bar mit Schlauch...  Denkt ihr es weniger ist sinnvoll?


----------



## lantama (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe derzeit (M1700) mit Specialized Purgatory/Ground Control 2.3 und Latex Schläuchen 1,8 Bar vorne und 2,2 hinten. 102 kg Fahrergewicht. Komme damit gut klar. Da geht noch weniger insbesondere vorne, glaube ich. Möchte aber die Felge schonen.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (4. Juli 2014)

98kg fahrfertig vorne/hinten je 1,8 bar auf 2,4er Hans Dampf

Tante Edith sagt, dass ich die Felgen vergessen hab: Mavic Crossride mit den Schwalbe SuperLight Standard Schläuchen (demnächst dann auch Ghetto-Tubeless...)


----------



## carasc (4. Juli 2014)

Bei 83kg mit schlauch auf crossride felge, mk 2.4 protektionistische mit Ca 1,4bar xk(racesport 2.2)1,6bar jeweils front. Hinten xk 2.4protektion 1,6-1,8 raceking(racesport2.2) 1,8-2,0bar


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Juli 2014)

Etwas mehr rot... Ggg


----------



## carasc (4. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas mehr rot... Ggg


Jetzt fehlt ein roter sattel


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Juli 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt ein roter sattel


Meinst nicht das ist zuviel?


----------



## carasc (4. Juli 2014)

War mein erster Gedanke bei dem Bild. 
Mir fehlt da noch was, so hättest dann alle Kontaktpunkte in Rot. Denk das wäre stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Juli 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> War mein erster Gedanke bei dem Bild.
> Mir fehlt da noch was, so hättest dann alle Kontaktpunkte in Rot. Denk das wäre stimmig.


Humm hast recht... Der Sattel ist früher oder später eh dran...  ;-)


----------



## Spectraltaeter (4. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr rot... Ggg


die Ergon find ich persönlich besser, aber auch o.k.


----------



## Scholzi (5. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Die Drücke interessieren mich auch.  Dazu wäre interessant welche Felge(nbreite) und Fahrergewicht.  Also ich hab die M1700 bei 98kg bei 1.9bar mit Schlauch...  Denkt ihr es weniger ist sinnvoll?


Hallo,
fahre DT SWISS XM 1501 Spline (Maulweite 22.5 mm) mit Conti XKing 2.4 Protection tubless. Fahrergewicht 88 kg- v-1.6, h-1.8 bar


----------



## hometrails (5. Juli 2014)

DT SWISS XM 1501 Spline (Maulweite 22.5 mm) mit VA Conti MKII 2.4 Protection bei 1,0 bar und HA Conti X-King 2.4 Protection bei 1,5 bar. Tubeless mit 75 kg Fahrergewicht.


----------



## Scholzi (5. Juli 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> DT SWISS XM 1501 Spline (Maulweite 22.5 mm) mit VA Conti MKII 2.4 Protection bei 1,0 bar und HA Conti X-King 2.4 Protection bei 1,5 bar. Tubeless mit 75 kg Fahrergewicht.


WOW! 1.0 am VR ist schon "mutig". Das traue ich mich bei unseren mitunter stark verblockten Trails in Österreich nicht, aber ich kann sicher v/h noch 0.1-0.2 bar absenken. Bin ja auch 13 kg "kräftiger" als du;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr rot... Ggg


Zu den Pedalen: Ich fahre die nun seit etwas über einem halben Jahr und "griptechnisch" haben sie sich soweit gut geschlagen...manchmal halt auch in die Wade  
Einen Nachteil gibt es, und das betrifft das nachfetten der Achsen: Man benötigt einen abgesägten Inbus und den habe ich noch nirgends in der maximal zulässigen Länge von 15mm gesehen. Habe einen von GeorgeP geschenkt bekommen, aber leider auf einer Seite wegen falscher Handhabung die Schraube rundgedreht. Jetzt muss der Scheizz irgendwie aufgebohrt werden...also, ob ich die mir nochmals kaufe, steht in den Sternen, finde das ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (6. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zu den Pedalen: Ich fahre die nun seit etwas über einem halben Jahr und "griptechnisch" haben sie sich soweit gut geschlagen...manchmal halt auch in die Wade
> Einen Nachteil gibt es, und das betrifft das nachfetten der Achsen: Man benötigt einen abgesägten Inbus und den habe ich noch nirgends in der maximal zulässigen Länge von 15mm gesehen. Habe einen von GeorgeP geschenkt bekommen, aber leider auf einer Seite wegen falscher Handhabung die Schraube rundgedreht. Jetzt muss der Scheizz irgendwie aufgebohrt werden...also, ob ich die mir nochmals kaufe, steht in den Sternen, finde das ziemlich ätzend.


Ja da muss ich mir auch noch nen Imbus machen lassen. 

Ob ich die wieder kaufe weiss ich noch nicht... Muss sie erstmal mehr fahren.  Stehe mit den five10 impact low drauf und das hält ganz gut soweit.  Ist für mich auch erstmal eine Umstellung von 25j Klicks...


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. Juli 2014)

Nach einigem Hin und Her bekomme ich nun doch noch die Tubelessventile... Meine Ausbeute nach dem ganzen Lieferverzug-Stress:
Team-Bibshort, Trikot,  kleines und großes Tool,  Satteltasche und auch die besagten Ventile...


----------



## Spectraltaeter (6. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Nach einigem Hin und Her bekomme ich nun doch noch die Tubelessventile... Meine Ausbeute nach dem ganzen Lieferverzug-Stress:
> Team-Bibshort, Trikot,  kleines und großes Tool,  Satteltasche und auch die besagten Ventile...


Da kannste jetzt ja nen Canyon-Fanshop eröffnen


----------



## lantama (6. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Nach einigem Hin und Her bekomme ich nun doch noch die Tubelessventile... Meine Ausbeute nach dem ganzen Lieferverzug-Stress:
> Team-Bibshort, Trikot,  kleines und großes Tool,  Satteltasche und auch die besagten Ventile...


Also bei mir war lustigerweise ein Ventil in der Tasche. Nach dem ich das reklamiert hatte, hat der Verkäufer noch eines aus der Werkstatt besorgt. Sprich die Ventile gehören dazu.


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. Juli 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Also bei mir war lustigerweise ein Ventil in der Tasche. Nach dem ich das reklamiert hatte, hat der Verkäufer noch eines aus der Werkstatt besorgt. Sprich die Ventile gehören dazu.


Bei mir war halt mal wieder etwas Diskussionsbedarf...bis ich am Ziel war... Hihi


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. Juli 2014)

Taugt der wohl was...? Also ich will damit auch Touren fahren...


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Die Drücke interessieren mich auch.  Dazu wäre interessant welche Felge(nbreite) und Fahrergewicht.  Also ich hab die M1700 bei 98kg bei 1.9bar mit Schlauch...  Denkt ihr es weniger ist sinnvoll?


War heute mit 1.6v und 1.8h unterwegs... War klasse auf dem Trail... Aber wenig verblockter Pfad.


----------



## Jun89 (7. Juli 2014)

Sodele liebe Specki-Gemeinde,

so sieht das gute jetzt aus...

ob ich mich mit der Satteltasche aus rein optischen Gründen noch anfreunde, wird sich herausstellen... Für den Hometrail auf jeden Fall ausreichend!


----------



## Morphy_8 (9. Juli 2014)

So,  Ventile sind gekommen,  eingebaut und dicht.  Test im Planschbecken... Gg
Ach ich hab den XK nach vorne gewechselt.. Hab ich mal wo gelesen und teste das mal. .. .


----------



## hometrails (10. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> So,  Ventile sind gekommen,  eingebaut und dicht.  Test im Planschbecken... Gg
> Ach ich hab den XK nach vorne gewechselt.. Hab ich mal wo gelesen und teste das mal. .. .


Und welchen dafür hinten drauf? Den MKII?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (10. Juli 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Und welchen dafür hinten drauf? Den MKII?


Ja,  den MKII nach hinten....


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (10. Juli 2014)

und was soll das bringen, den leicht rollenden Reifen mit wenig Grip nach vorne und den schlecht rollenden Reifen mit viel Grip nach hinten zu bauen?


----------



## hometrails (10. Juli 2014)

In Sachen Rollwiderstand geht der MKII hinten, aber der X-King ist natürlich besser. Insofern liest sich die Kombo so herum etwas doof. Senke den Luftdruck am MKII vorn und dann geht der auch wie gewohnt gut. Ich fahre zwischen 1,0-1,2 bar vorn im MKII und um 1,4-1,6 bar hinten im X-King.


----------



## lantama (10. Juli 2014)

Jeder wie er mag, aber ich kann euch gerade nicht folgen... 1 bar? XK vorne tubeless ?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (11. Juli 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> In Sachen Rollwiderstand geht der MKII hinten, aber der X-King ist natürlich besser. Insofern liest sich die Kombo so herum etwas doof. Senke den Luftdruck am MKII vorn und dann geht der auch wie gewohnt gut. Ich fahre zwischen 1,0-1,2 bar vorn im MKII und um 1,4-1,6 bar hinten im X-King.



Ich hatte das ja vorher auch schon mal geschrieben, aber nochmal:
Was für Gelände fährst Du mit 1bar Luftdruck? 
Das kann doch nur bei langsamen Matsch/Schnee/Tiefsand Fahrten funktionieren?

Bei einem bar schlägt Dir der Reifen doch bei jeder kleinsten Kante, die Du mit mehr als 20km/h triffst gnadenlos durch!
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Deine Felgen dann schnell die Beulenpest bekommen, hast Du doch ständig Snakebites. 
Oder, wenn Du tubeless fährst, rutscht Dir der Reifen doch bei ner schrägen Landung, wenn der Reifen richtig Grip aufbaut, Deine Gabel ihn aber in eine andere Richtung drücken will, einfach von der Felge (ist mir am Hinterrad schon mal  mit deutlich mehr Luftdruck passiert...nicht schön: Aua und teuer!).

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber hier lesen auch einige Anfänger mit und wenn die das lesen und dann mit einem bar Druck auf die Trails jagen, kann das schon übel für Mensch und vor allem fürs Material ausgehen...

Das der MKII auch hinten gut zu pedalieren ist, unterschreibe ich, aber im Vergleich zum XK ist der schon ne lahme Ente.
Desweiteren muss man sich halt immer über seinen Einsatzzweck im klaren sein - ich fahre zB Hans Dampf und nehme das im Vergleich zur XK / MKII Kombo viel schlechtere Rollverhalten gerne in Kauf weil ich dafür Tonnen an Grip gewinne. Da mein Fokus auf bergab liegt, ist es halt genau richtig, ist man eher im flachen Unterwegs, (oder bei einem 24h Rennen zB, wie weiter vorne schon mal diskutiert) machen auch ganz andere Kombis (zB vorne XK hinten RK Racesport) Sinn. Ich habe aber noch nie eine vernünftige Begründung gehört, warum der schlechter rollende Reifen der aber deutlich mehr Grip hat nach hinten soll und der gut rollende Reifen, der keine gute Seitenführung gewährleistet nach vorne soll. 

Wie gesagt, ich möchte hier niemandem auf die Füße treten, aber da hier auch viele Anfänger mitlesen, möchte ich für so "schräge" Reifen Kombis/Drücke schon gerne auch vernünftige Begründungen haben.

LG
Oli


----------



## Morphy_8 (11. Juli 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ja vorher auch schon mal geschrieben, aber nochmal:
> Was für Gelände fährst Du mit 1bar Luftdruck?
> Das kann doch nur bei langsamen Matsch/Schnee/Tiefsand Fahrten funktionieren?
> 
> ...


Guter Beitrag! Ich hatte auch keine Begründung gelesen... wechsle wieder zurück,  was du schreibst macht mir Sinn. Danke!


----------



## hometrails (11. Juli 2014)

Solange es mit 20km/h + X kein frontaler Bordsteinkontakt ist, passiert da nichts. Da kommt man auch hoch, muss nur eben die Räder anheben (können) oder langsamer fahren. Alles andere auf dem Trail geht super. Spitze Steine etc. alles kein Problem. Die Karkasse von den 2.4er Contis baut so schön hoch auf, wodurch da super Reserven da sind.

Tubeless gehe ich mit, hab ich auch. Mit Schlauch würde ich so niedrigen Druck nicht probieren wollen. Der Reifen walkt zudem wenig und wird auf der XM1501 vom 8.9er Specki gut geführt.

Mit mehr Luftdruck fliegt der Anfänger schnell auf die Nase, da der MKII damit unfahrbar ist und bei leichter Schräglage auf hartem oder gerölligem Untergrund sofort seitlich wegrutscht - auch bei langsamer Fahrt. Grauenhaft.

Klingt vlt. dämlich, aber alles was ich zuvor an Schwalbe-Reifen hatte (allerdings bei 26 Zoll) war im Gegensatz zu den 26er 2.4er Conti Protections nicht mit so wenig Druck fahrbar. Die Schwalbe walken da wesentlich mehr. Die (bei 26 Zoll) ca. 1.2-1.4 bar im VA MKII kamen einem wie 0,5 bar mehr im Schwalbe vor.


----------



## droids (12. Juli 2014)

Eine andere Frage. Wie spannt ihr euer Specki in den Montageständer ein? Am unteren Rohr der Reverb Stealth oder doch am Oberrohr des Rahmen?


----------



## Spectraltaeter (12. Juli 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage. Wie spannt ihr euer Specki in den Montageständer ein? Am unteren Rohr der Reverb Stealth oder doch am Oberrohr des Rahmen?


Befestige es immer am Oberrohr bei Größe S, funktioniert gut. Etliche Seiten zuvor (allerdings im Spectral Al 2014 thread) hatte auch jemand ein Foto vom Spectral im Montageständer gepostet. (~Mai/Juni 2014)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (12. Juli 2014)

Bin heute das erste Mal schlauchlos mit 1.2/1.9bar durch den matschigen Trail... Was soll ich sagen... DANKE Jungs für die Tipps, was ein traumhafter Grip... Leider ist mein Rücken beim Regen runtergekühlt und krampfte recht ordentlich... Aua aua


----------



## rnReaper (13. Juli 2014)

alter mann


----------



## Spectraltaeter (13. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Bin heute das erste Mal schlauchlos mit 1.2/1.9bar durch den matschigen Trail... Was soll ich sagen... DANKE Jungs für die Tipps, was ein traumhafter Grip... Leider ist mein Rücken beim Regen runtergekühlt und krampfte recht ordentlich... Aua aua


Wenns wieder kälter draußen wird, würde ich Dir spezielle Sattelpolster mit Warmhaltefunktion empfehlen. Hatte mal inner Rentnerbravo gelesen, das die Hämorrhoiden verhindern können


----------



## Morphy_8 (13. Juli 2014)

Danke Jungs für die aufmunternden Worte!  Gg Ohne Scheiß,  ich liege seit gestern im Bett und hau mir Schmerzmittel rein. Aufstehen nur wenns nötig ist... Ihr wisst schon...

Ich glaube ich habe es übertrieben und auch am Lenker gezogen... Schlechter Stil,  ich weiß,  aber ich wollte halt die Steigungen schaffen... Tsts.


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juli 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs für die aufmunternden Worte!  Gg Ohne Scheiß,  ich liege seit gestern im Bett und hau mir Schmerzmittel rein. Aufstehen nur wenns nötig ist... Ihr wisst schon...
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe es übertrieben und auch am Lenker gezogen... Schlechter Stil,  ich weiß,  aber ich wollte halt die Steigungen schaffen... Tsts.


Diagnose: Hexenschuss... Na danke!


----------



## lantama (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo, nach wie vor bin ich mit der Bandbreite des Dämpfers nicht wirklich happy. Also die Unterschiede zwischen C und D sind mir zu gering. Hatte nicht jemand von Euch bereits einen Tune/Spacer verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (23. Juli 2014)

Wo wir grade beim umbauen sind:
Erst mal: Nein .. C könnte straffer sein, ja, aber hab nix verbaut.

Die Pressfit Lager sind mir immer n Dorn im Auge .. Ob man passend zur RaceFace Kurbel die Turbine X-Type Tretlager verbauen kann? Da kann man wenigstens mal was dran machen.


----------



## droids (29. Juli 2014)

Eine Frage. Welchen Druck fahrt ihr auf den Reifen im Moment? (also auf der Original Bereifung) Hab mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt und es wäre interessant eure Meinung dazu zu hören. Hintergrund des ganzen ist das ich mir auf Forststraßen, gerade bergab, wie auf rohen Eier vorkomme.

Im Moment fahre ich beide mit 2 bar bei einem Eigengewicht von 75kg.


----------



## rnReaper (29. Juli 2014)

Hab beide um die 2 Bar mit nem Nacktgewicht von 100 +/-1 kg


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (29. Juli 2014)

1,8bar v/h mit 90kg original Schläuchen und Reifen, mit Hans Dampf genauso...


----------



## carasc (29. Juli 2014)

1,5vorn hinten 1,8bei +-83kg


----------



## hometrails (29. Juli 2014)

droids schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Welchen Druck fahrt ihr auf den Reifen im Moment? (also auf der Original Bereifung) Hab mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt und es wäre interessant eure Meinung dazu zu hören. Hintergrund des ganzen ist das ich mir auf Forststraßen, gerade bergab, wie auf rohen Eier vorkomme.
> 
> Im Moment fahre ich beide mit 2 bar bei einem Eigengewicht von 75kg.


Dazu hatte ich schon einen Thread aufgemacht. Unfahrbar. Mach Tubeless und probiere vorn 1,0 bar hinten 1,4 bar.   Nein, kein Witz.


----------



## rnReaper (29. Juli 2014)

Ist es n Unterschied ob man Tubeless oder mit Schlauch 1,0 und 1,4 fährt? ... Weil bei den Werten und der den 1700 Spline+Schlauch ist das nicht möglich. 1. Knallt man bei großen Hindernissen wie Steinen regelmäßig auf die Felge und die Kurvenlage ist alles andere als Stabil.


----------



## hometrails (30. Juli 2014)

Da knallt nichts auf die Felge. Die Conti haben ausreichend Volumen. Wie es bei 100 kg Fahrergewicht ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Bei Bordsteinen und extremen Kanten die schnell genommen werden, halt das Vorderrad anheben oder per Bunny drüber.

Probiert es doch einfach aus, bevor hier Mutmaßungen angestellt werden. Fakt ist (für mich), dass das Spectral mit dem MKII vorn und zuviel Luftdruck unfahrbar ist. Auf der XM1501 Spline wankt da trotz des niedrigen Drucks nichts.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (30. Juli 2014)

die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon mal. Du hast deine Meinung, fast alle eine andere, aber wenn es für Dich funktioniert, werde glücklich damit, aber lass uns anderen bitte auch unsere Meinung....


....und ja , ich habe sehr viel mit Luftdrücken experimentiert, sowohl am DHer, als auch am  Enduro, bzw AM


----------



## hometrails (30. Juli 2014)

Cool down.  Hast du mit mir irgendein Problem? Wüßte nicht warum. Ich schrieb doch extra 'für mich'. Ich habe niemanden zu irgendetwas genötigt oder etwas madig gemacht. Die Aussage bezog sich auf droids Frage, der (anscheinend) gleiches Problem hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (30. Juli 2014)

alles gut


----------



## hometrails (30. Juli 2014)




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (30. Juli 2014)

So früh am Morgen? B-)


----------



## hometrails (30. Juli 2014)

Weizen alkfrei.  Damit's mit dem Specki noch kontrolliert bergab geht nachher. (um nicht ganz wegen OT gesteinigt zu werden)


----------



## rnReaper (30. Juli 2014)

Keine Mutmaßung, weil persönliche Erfahrung meinerseits 
Zuviel ist auch nicht fahrbar, stimmt.
Hab eben mein optimum bei 1,8-2,0 gefunden.


----------



## hometrails (30. Juli 2014)

Dann passt das doch! Bei 100 kg Nacktgewicht (nein, bitte keine Fotos) kann das auch gut hinkommen.


----------



## rnReaper (30. Juli 2014)

Ey .. ich hab n hammer Körper  .. die 100kg verteilen sich auf 200cm Körperlänge, also bitte


----------



## hometrails (30. Juli 2014)

Keine Frage - Lassen wir der holden Weiblichkeit aber trotzdem den Vortritt in Sachen Begutachtung.


----------



## rnReaper (30. Juli 2014)

Bin ich für


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (3. August 2014)

Die 1,5vorn und 1,8 hinten haben nun auch mit zusätzlichen 7kg im Rucksack (gesamt 90kg) auf der Stoneman Miriquidi Runde im Erzgebirge gut funktioniert. Also Werd ich wohl noch etwas ablassen wenn ich ohne Zusatz Gepäck unterwegs bin.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. August 2014)

Gerade eben erst gesehen: Canyon hat das Spectral 9.9 EX, Spectral AL 9.9 SL sowie das Spectral AL 8.9 um jeweils 200 € im Preis reduziert. Werden die Modelle zur neuen Saison auch überarbeitet, oder werden nur neuere Komponenten verbaut (z.B. SRAM-Guide-Bremse statt Avid Trail) und neue Farben verwendet?


----------



## hometrails (8. August 2014)

Viel wird sich wohl nicht tun, außer bei der Ausstattung wie eben den Bremsen. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch Speckis komplett mit XT. Wer weiß.

Folgt Canyon jetzt der Bonner Preispolitik, was Rabatte angeht? Das ist ja fast alles, was jetzt raus muss bzw. soll. Sinnlos. Da bestellen Leute im letzten Jahr, warten Monate, bezahlen volles Geld und jetzt das. Ist zwar üblich für die Branche, aber hat man Canyon nicht auf gekauft, um nicht auf so eine Verarsche hereinzufallen?


----------



## filiale (8. August 2014)

Wieso verarsche ? Das ist doch jedes Jahr bei Radon und Canyon der Fall das die Räder im July/August reduziert werden. Völlig normal. Wer ungeduldig ist zahlt eben mehr. Außerdem sind nicht mehr alle Größen vorhanden, wenn Du Pech hast hast umsonst zu lange gewartet um 200 Euro zu sparen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2014)

Ja, ich war auch ungeduldig, hab mir in UK ein neues Bike bestellt für 2,5 Kilo Steine und eine Woche später war der Wechselkurs Pfund - Euro ein Stück unten und ich hätte es einen Hunderter günstiger bekommen.....

Ist mir aber geil, denn es fährt sich leider geil  und so solltet ihr es auch mit euren Speckies sehen, meine ich!


----------



## hometrails (8. August 2014)

Soviel wie dieses Jahr war bei Canyon wohl noch nie über, was dann in den Sale ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. August 2014)

Nun ja, die Kunden haben ja auch lange genug darauf warten müssen. Timing ist alles...


----------



## hometrails (19. August 2014)

Ich mag's noch immer. Jetzt mit Maxxis statt Conti.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. August 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Ich mag's noch immer. Jetzt mit Maxxis statt Conti.



Und wie sind die Maxxis im Vergleich?


----------



## hometrails (19. August 2014)

Für ein echtes Fazit ist es noch zu früh. War noch nicht auf dem Trail mit denen.

Das erste Gefühl stimmt aber positiv. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## 1georg1969 (22. August 2014)

Guten Morgen,

hatte das bereits im allg. Spectral 2014 Thread eingestellt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen, denke mal das ist auch hier besser aufgehoben.

Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen an die Spectral 29´er Fahrer(innen):

1) Anfälligkeit der Farbe „Frost“ (weiß matt) gegenüber Steinchenschläge am Unterrohr bzw. Scheuern von Kabeln am Steuerrohr? Ist der
Lack übermäßig empfindlich?

2) Kommt bei Radgröße „M“ bei versehentlicher nichtmittiger Fußstellung (d.h. der Mittelfuß steht auf der Pedalachse, betrifft Flatpedals) bei
horizontaler Pedalstellung die Fußspitzen mit dem Vorderrad in die Quere?

3) Auf der aktuellen Canyon Homepage steht (noch) nichts von den neuen Spectral
AL 29´er 2015´er Modellen. Kommen in 2015 noch neue (d.h. mit neuer Ausstattung) Modelle

ODER

läuft das Spectral gar mit den 2014 Modellen aus und die 29´er Reihe wird eingestellt. Weiß da jemand vielleicht etwas näheres?

Vielen Dank vorab schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## carasc (22. August 2014)

Ich Kann nur bei 1. Helfen. Mein Rahmen ist relativ unempfindlich gegen steinschläge. Scheuerstellen gibt es, allerdings eher an der Unterseite des Oberrohres dort wo man die Trinkflasche versucht wieder einzufädeln. Zu 2.Kann ich nichts beitragen (klick&größe s) und bei 3. würde ich sagen wäre schade  wenn es nach einem Jahr ausläuft. denk man hat erstmal nur die eingestellt die schon fertig sind denn das fatbike ist ja auch noch nicht gelistet.


----------



## 1georg1969 (22. August 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Ich Kann nur bei 1. Helfen. Mein Rahmen ist relativ unempfindlich gegen steinschläge. Scheuerstellen gibt es, allerdings eher an der Unterseite des Oberrohres dort wo man die Trinkflasche versucht wieder einzufädeln. Zu 2.Kann ich nichts beitragen (klick&größe s) und bei 3. würde ich sagen wäre schade  wenn es nach einem Jahr ausläuft. denk man hat erstmal nur die eingestellt die schon fertig sind denn das fatbike ist ja auch noch nicht gelistet.



Trotzdem Danke,
der Rahmen ist ja "matt" lackiert. Bekommt man den gut wieder richtig sauber, speziell vom Kettenschmierstoff oder wenns blöd läuft hartnäckige "Teerflecken" (falls man mal beim Trail falsch abgebogen ist, hihi)? Oder stellt sich mit der Zeit statt dem weiß matt eher ein beige matt ein?


----------



## carasc (22. August 2014)

Hab meins seit Ostern und ist noch weiß. ein kettenstrebenschutz an der Unterseite der strebe wäre sinnvoll oder nachfragen wann die Führung kommt die beim neuen 650er schon abgebildet ist. Steht als Ersatzteil in der Ausstattung und sollte an die 2014er Auch passen wenn es irgendwann verfügbar ist.


----------



## raptora (1. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
zufällig einer hier der das 29er Spectral fährt und ungefähr die Maße 182cm / 84cm SL hat   ?

Ich gehöre auch immer zu den glücklichen die zwischen 2 Rahmengrössen fallen.

Zuletzt bin ich ein Radon Slide 150 (26er) in Rahmengrösse 20 Zoll gefahren.

Ging sich knapp aus aber ich konnte die Reverb voll ausfahren und für Touren war es TOP.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch schreiben das auch längere Touren eingeplant sind.

Leider habe ich wenig Erfahrung mit 29ern, ein 50er Hardtail von Haibike war aber kein Problem.

PS: Canyon´Strive in 26 Zoll in Grösse L passte auch, war aber auch ziemlich an der Grenze.

Viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## hometrails (1. September 2014)

Hab fast die gleichen Stats. Nimm M. Keine Ahnung warum so viele zu großen Rahmen neigen. Nen Trailbike hab ich lieber mit nem tendenziell kleinerem Rahmen, als dann nen langen, unhandlichen Gaul zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. September 2014)

seh ich auch so, bei 84SL ganz klar M und wegen Deiner Körpergröße ev. den Vorbau 10-20mm länger machen, dann haste was kleines handliches für die trails. Allerdings ist bei M bei Deiner Körpergröße die Sattelüberhöhung größer als bei L, gegebenenfalls mußte dann nen Lenker mit rise montieren wenn es Dir zu sportlich erscheint.


----------



## shield (1. September 2014)

hallo zusammen!

mein kollege (der hier nicht angemeldet ist und ich mich ein wenig mehr für ihn einlese) hat sich in das spectral 29" verliebt.
allerdings ist er wohl auch zwischen 2 größen:
191cm körpergröße und ca 93cm Schrittlänge

er ist kein Anfänger mehr, will aber ein bequemes fahrrad haben mit dem er auch mal richtig trails fetzen kann.
er hatte bisher immer nur freerider die zu klein für touren waren, daher hat er wohl angst zum zu kleinen rahmen zu greifen!
ich würde ihm einen eher kleinen rahmen empfehlen dass er eben keinen zu großen rahmen auf engen trails hat.


was meint ihr hier?!


grüße


----------



## carasc (2. September 2014)

Seltsames Telefonat mit Canyon service geführt.
Die neuen Modelle haben ja die angekündigte kettenführung. Passt aber laut Aussage nicht an die 14er spectral29" wegen Geo Änderung. Nur an die 27.5 aber die Maße sind alle gleich bei den 29" nur die 27.5er haben sich leicht geändert. Wie Auch immer es wäre sowieso noch nicht lieferbar. Aber trotzdem unverständlich für mich.


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

Hat wer eine Ahnung, ob im Fox Dämpfer (2014er Specki) seitens Canyon bereits ein Spacer verbaut ist? Und wenn ja, welcher?


----------



## johann123 (2. September 2014)

Hey Leute, hab jetzt spontan bei den Rabattaktionen zugeschlagen und mir das Spectral 29 6.9 gekauft. Ich bin 186cm groß und habe eine relativ große Schrittlänge von 91cm. Als Rahmengröße habe ich aber L gewählt, weil ich auf jeden Fall ein wendiges AM Bike haben wollte. Meint ihr mit XL wäre ich besser beraten? Bin noch etwas am zweifeln...
Gibts hier jemanden mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen, der mit L zufrieden ist?
Danke euch!

Gruß
Johann


----------



## lantama (2. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Ahnung, ob im Fox Dämpfer (2014er Specki) seitens Canyon bereits ein Spacer verbaut ist? Und wenn ja, welcher?


Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass die Tunes am 29er XL mid / mid sind mit Boost Valve 200 psi. Laut Fox Service....


----------



## tditdi (2. September 2014)

johann123 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab mir jetzt spontan bei den Rabattaktionen zugeschlagen und mir das Spectral 29 6.9 gekauft. Ich bin 186cm groß und habe eine relativ große Schrittlänge von 91cm. Als Rahmengröße habe ich aber L gewählt, weil ich auf jeden Fall ein wendiges AM Bike haben wollte. Meint ihr mit XL wäre ich besser beraten? Bin noch etwas am zweifeln...
> Gibts hier jemanden mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen, der mit L zufrieden ist?
> Danke euch!
> 
> ...




Bin 1.88 mit 91er Schrittlänge und hab auch das 6.9 in L bestellt- das passt schon so; XL gib es sowieso kein 2014er mehr.


----------



## johann123 (2. September 2014)

Super, das wollte ich hören, danke für die schnelle Antwort! ;-) Bin gerade noch am überlegen, mir doch lieber die nächstbessere Version (7.9) zu bestellen. Soweit ich das richtig sehe sind die Laufräder hochwertiger und ich bekomme bessere Schaltkomponenten (komplett XT). Gerade stabile Laufräder sind mir extrem wichtig, da ich bei meinem 29 Radon Sunringle Laufrädern schon das ein oder andere Mal dezentrierte Laufräder hattte..
Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis zum nächsthöheren Modell?
Danke!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. September 2014)

Das 2014er Spectral 7.9 ist in meinen Augen der Preis-Leistungs-King der Modellreihe. Ich an deiner Stelle würde upgraden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (2. September 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das 2014er Spectral 7.9 ist in meinen Augen der Preis-Leistungs-King der Modellreihe. Ich an deiner Stelle würde upgraden.


Und die Bremse ist deutlich besser.....


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

Die Spectrals scheinen gerade in 29 Zoll nicht gut gegangen zu sein. Ne Menge ist über und wird mit bis zu 400 EUR Abschlag verkauft. Nun ja. Wer früh kauft ist dämlich. War zwar früher bei Canyon nicht so derbe, aber anscheinend halten da Bonner Phänomene Einzug.


----------



## louismann (2. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Die Spectrals scheinen gerade in 29 Zoll nicht gut gegangen zu sein. Ne Menge ist über und wird mit bis zu 400 EUR Abschlag verkauft. Nun ja. Wer früh kauft ist dämlich. War zwar früher bei Canyon nicht so derbe, aber anscheinend halten da Bonner Phänomene Einzug.



Bis auf Größe S ist das AL 7.9 jetzt ausverkauft. Hammer Ausstattung zu dem Preis!

Habe heute vom Grand Canyon AL 8.9 SLX auf das Nerve AL 8.0 gewechselt, und jetzt ratet mal, genau --> komplett ausverkauft, bei gleicher Ausstattung wie das Speci 7.9 (außer Bremse und Reverb Stealth) für 1799, da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## MKAB (4. September 2014)

Mein XL ist gerade eingetroffen *YAY*

Sagt mal, sind bei euch die  Naben (DT Swiss M1700 Spline am 7.9er) auch weiß an den Flanschen?
Hatte eigentlich mit komplett schwarzen gerechnet, so is ja nun noch ne zusätzliche Farbe am Bike


----------



## mssc (4. September 2014)

Sieht man ja eigentlich auch am Foto auf der Canyon Homepage... OK, könnte man auch als silber interpretieren, auf jeden Fall aber nicht schwarz....


----------



## MKAB (4. September 2014)

Okay... Also nix falsch geliefert und ich kann mit dem Zusammenbauen beginnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ste2014 (4. September 2014)

MKAB schrieb:


> Okay... Also nix falsch geliefert und ich kann mit dem Zusammenbauen beginnen?


Ja, meine sind auch weiß.


----------



## mssc (4. September 2014)

Nö... zusammenstecken und Spaß haben...


----------



## MKAB (4. September 2014)

Danke euch!


----------



## gonzoburg (4. September 2014)

@MKAB, magst du vielleicht ein foto von der seite einstellen. ich würde gerne sehen wie das sehr lange sitzrohr von 545mm mit dem rest aussieht. danke!


----------



## Ste2014 (4. September 2014)

gonzoburg schrieb:


> @MKAB, magst du vielleicht ein foto von der seite einstellen. ich würde gerne sehen wie das sehr lange sitzrohr von 545mm mit dem rest aussieht. danke!



Ich bin nicht MKAB, daher weiß ich nicht welche Seite du meinst. Wenn du ein AL 29 in XL sehen möchtest, dann schau in meine "Fotogalerie".

P.S. 96er Schrittlänge.


----------



## gonzoburg (4. September 2014)

passt perfekt, danke!


----------



## kommaklar (4. September 2014)

So...
Habe heute mein Spectral AL 6.9 in Größe L erhalten. (KG: 187cm/ SL: 88cm)
Zusammenbau war schnell erledigt und eine kleine Testrunde habe ich auch schon gemacht.
Feineinstellung von Dämpfer und Gabel muss noch gemacht werden.
Nukeproof Pedale und Flaschenhalter von Lezyne sind Montiert.
Andere Griffe und Fox-Decals in "stealth" folgen noch...


----------



## MKAB (4. September 2014)

gonzoburg schrieb:


> @MKAB, magst du vielleicht ein foto ...



Ich habe ein Foto bei meiner Probefahrt in Koblenz gemacht und zitiere mich einfach mal selber, hoffe es hilft


----------



## MKAB (4. September 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> ...Fox-Decals in "stealth" folgen noch...


Wo bekommt man die her? Gehen denn die Original-Decals problemlos ab?


----------



## kommaklar (5. September 2014)

MKAB schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die her? Gehen denn die Original-Decals problemlos ab?


Ich habe  hier im Bikemarkt gekauft. Gibt es aber auch bei Ebay...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/427766-fox-decal-kit-set-heritage-2015-stealth

Die gehen ohne Probleme ab, aber ob dann noch Garantie drauf ist!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (6. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> mein kollege (der hier nicht angemeldet ist und ich mich ein wenig mehr für ihn einlese) hat sich in das spectral 29" verliebt.
> allerdings ist er wohl auch zwischen 2 größen:
> ...



Ich hol's nochmal vor und frage ganz nett.


----------



## Ste2014 (6. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> Ich hol's nochmal vor und frage ganz nett.


Ich bin 1,93 mit 96 SL und das L kam für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Die Sattelstütze musste nahezu bis zum Anschlag ausgefahren werden, in Kurven kam ich dann mit dem breiten Lenker meinen Knien ins Gehege. Ich bin dreimal ein L vor Ort Probe gefahren. Jedes mal hat der canyon Mitarbeiter (jedes Mal ein anderer) abgewunken.

Bei mir ist es das XL geworden, auch wenn ich weiß, dass ich Trails nicht wie mein Kumpel mit 1,68 m Körpergröße auf seinem spectral in S runter fetzen kann.


----------



## MKAB (6. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> Ich hol's nochmal vor und frage ganz nett.





MKAB schrieb:


> Bei mir (196 SL 98) hat L überhaupt keinen Sinn gemacht, es wird ein XL mit längerem Vorbau...
> 
> Zur Not gäbe es auch noch die Probefahrtenbörse auf der Canyon-Homepage...


----------



## MKAB (6. September 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Ich würde gerne das Cockpit meines 7.9er etwas aufräumen und *Matchmaker* verbauen. Jetzt habe ich aber bei der Recherche gelesen, dass es bei der Kombi von Avid Bremsgriffen (bei mir dir Trail 7) und den XT-Shiftern Probleme gibt, da die XT M780 wohl nicht mit den Adaptern von z.B. Trickstuff kompatibel sind. Auch mit Hope-Matchmakern scheint es wohl nur ne Bastellösung zu geben, die ich auch nicht so ganz durchschaue 

Hat jemand sowas bei sich schon gemacht und/oder andere Informationen


----------



## mssc (6. September 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...tml?xtcr=7&xtmcl=Problem solverProblem solver


----------



## MKAB (6. September 2014)

@mssc:
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe gehen die Problemsolver nicht, da die Aufnahme am Shimano Shifter nur bis 2013 (?) bzw. bis zur 770 passend war. Die 780 erfordert offenbar zunächst einen Umbau auf I-Spec mit dem Upgrade Kit SM-SL78-B. Wie es danach weiter geht raffe ich noch nicht...

Ich werd das nochmal in dem anderen Thread posten bevor es hier zu o/t wird...


----------



## kommaklar (6. September 2014)

Felgen Decals entfernt und an Gabel sowie Dämpfer "Stealth" Decals angebracht!
Andere Griffe gab es auch noch...


----------



## MKAB (6. September 2014)

MKAB schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe...



Ich habe das wohl nicht richtig verstanden, mssc hat in dem verlinkten Thread alles aufgeklärt


----------



## Pinguix (8. September 2014)

Nachdem ich mit meinem Spectral 7.9 jetzt ne Woche in Ischgl war möchte ich euch kurz von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Im großen und ganzen bin ich wirklich beeindruckt von diesem Bike.
Im Uphill hat es mich voll und ganz überzeugt der Hinterbau bleibt sehr neutral und wippt so gut wie nicht. Man klettert leichtfüßig und kommt gut voran.
Im Downhill schluckt der Hinterbau richtig gut und man verliert kaum den Kontakt zum Boden. Im steilen Gelände merkt man doch die relativ tiefe Front wobei ein Überschlagsgefühl vollkommen ausblieb. Im groben Gelände dürfte die Gabel aber deutlich steifer sein. Ich denke eine Pike mit 140mm (oder was vergleichbares) wäre hier eine durchaus sinnvolle Investition.
Mit den Griffen und dem X-King am Heck konnte ich mich nicht besonders anfreunden. Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Hinterreifen mit etwas gröberen Profil Richtung MKII / Hans Dampf. Falls jemand nen konstruktiven Vorschlag hat nur her damit!
Auch die Avid Scheiben in Kombination mit der XT Bremse fielen durch permanentes quitschen negativ auf.. das geht mit den Shimano Scheiben deutlich besser!

Von der Geometrie kann ich das Bike wirklich nur empfehlen und bin mit meinem Kauf sehr zufrieden!

Aber ein Wermutstropfen bleibt! Von der Lackqualität bin ich wirklich sehr enttäuscht! Überall Kratzer und "abgeriebene" Stellen hier hätte ich doch etwas mehr von Canyon erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (8. September 2014)

140er Pike, Ergon GE1, Trail King 2,2 RS als Hinterreifen, Magic Marry vorne... so bin ich unterwegs... und zufrieden..


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. September 2014)

Hey, vielleicht hat jemand ja ähnliche Werte wie ich und kann mir sagen welche Grösse er fährt.
Bin 1,81 und hab 86er Schrittlänge.

Tendiere normal zu kleinen Rahmen und dachte das M in jedem Fall passt. Gestern war ich bei Canyon und hab mich überraschender Weise auf dem L Bike direkt ziemlich wohl gefühlt. Allerdings passt auch M ganz gut. Liege halt iwo dazwischen und aufm Parkplatz rollen ist halt kein Maßstab.
Also, was denkt ihr? Jemand ähnlich unterwegs?


----------



## 1georg1969 (10. September 2014)

Hallo,

hätte mal wieder ein paar Fragen an die Spectral AL 29 Fahrer- bzw. Fahrerinnen, die auch schon länger mit dem Hobel unterwegs sind:

1) Wie ist Eurer generelles Fazit nach den ersten Monaten (z.B. hinsichtlich Erwartungen an Fahreigenschaften mit 29´er oder hinsichtlich Einsatzbereich mit 29´er)? Entspricht es Euren Erwartungen?

2) Wie hat sich das Bike im härteren Einsatz (z.B. S2 bis S3 Trails) bewährt? 

3) speziell bezüglich9.9 SL: Wie seit Ihr bisher mit der Qualität der Laufräder, Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen etc. zufrieden? Irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten im voraus.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (10. September 2014)

Skeletor

Gute Nachricht. Bei Dir passen definitiv sowohl M als auch L ;-)  Du bist genau zwischen beiden Größen. Ich habe exakt Deine Maße. Wir haben also einen recht kurzen Overkörper und vglw. längere Beine. Ich war damals auch bei Canyon und habe mich ein Stück wohler auf M gefühlt welches ich danach auch gekauft habe. Mir war wichtig, dass ich deutlich entspannter darauf sitze als auf meinem älteren Rad. Evtl. hast Du längere Arme als ich und fühlst Dich daher auf L etwas wohler. Am Ende unterscheidet sich ja nur die Länge des Oberrohrs und die Front ist 1cm höher ... Das ist marginal. Habe ein Bild hochgeladen um zu zeigen wie der Sattelauszug bei mir ausschaut.

Georg

Ich liebe das Rad. Es ist super wendig, geht genial bergauf (die Front steigt nie) und bergab gibt es keine Überschlaggefühle mehr. Wie die 29er über übelste Wurzeln oder Steinsbrocken rüberrollen ist unglaublich. Stell Dich darauf ein, dass Du auf Deinem Haustrail demnächst deutlich schneller downhill unterwegs sein wirst als noch auf dem 26er/27,5er... je härter die Trails desto größer der Unterschied. Die Gabel ist nicht besonders steif, aber sehr smooth wie auch der Hinterbau. Genau mein Ding für lange, anspruchsvolle Singletrail-Touren. Meines wiegt mit anderen Reifen für trockene Bedingungen so wie auf dem Bild nur 12,5kg inkl. Pedale (für den Winter suche ich noch die richtige Bereifung). Die beiden Conti-Reifen sind als 2.4er nicht breiter als meine Schwalbe in 2.25 dafür aber sackschwer. Das ist aber auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt an dem Rad. Es ist das 8.9er in Anodisiert Schwarz.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## help (11. September 2014)

Pinguix schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit meinem Spectral 7.9 jetzt ne Woche in Ischgl war möchte ich euch kurz von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
> Im großen und ganzen bin ich wirklich beeindruckt von diesem Bike.
> Im Uphill hat es mich voll und ganz überzeugt der Hinterbau bleibt sehr neutral und wippt so gut wie nicht. Man klettert leichtfüßig und kommt gut voran.
> Im Downhill schluckt der Hinterbau richtig gut und man verliert kaum den Kontakt zum Boden. Im steilen Gelände merkt man doch die relativ tiefe Front wobei ein Überschlagsgefühl vollkommen ausblieb. Im groben Gelände dürfte die Gabel aber deutlich steifer sein. Ich denke eine Pike mit 140mm (oder was vergleichbares) wäre hier eine durchaus sinnvolle Investition.
> ...


 Ist das ein L Rahmen? Würde mir in einigen Wochen evtl. das 8.9er in Blau kaufen. Wäre fast perfetk, müsste nur die Fox Gabel und Dämpfer durch eine 140er Pike und einen Monarch Plus ersetzen.


----------



## Pinguix (11. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> Ist das ein L Rahmen? Würde mir in einigen Wochen evtl. das 8.9er in Blau kaufen. Wäre fast perfetk, müsste nur die Fox Gabel und Dämpfer durch eine 140er Pike und einen Monarch Plus ersetzen.



Ja ist ein L Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (11. September 2014)

Wenn Du die von Dir genannten Umbauten wirklich ernsthaft vorhast und die Schwächen der Fox Federelemente bereits persönlich erfahren konntest, aber trotzdem bei dem Spectral 29 bleiben willst (evtl. solltest Du Deinem Fahrkönnen und Einsatzgebiet wo eine Fox 32er hoffnungslos überfordert ist entsprechend ein anderes Rad anstreben, z.B Strive AL oder so), nimm' doch einfach das 2015er Modell des Spectral 29. Da ist die alles überstrahlende Pike bereits verbaut zusammen mit dem easy abzustimmenden DBInline Dämpfer von Cane Creek. In der Praxis wirst Du bei ebay ohnehin nicht genug für die ungeliebten Fox-Federelemente erhalten und wahrscheinlich fast 500 EUR d'rauf legen. Und evtl. noch die Canyon-Garantie verlieren. Oder Du wartest noch ein wenig bis die neue Fox F36 im ersten Bike-Magazin die Pike besiegt hat und kaufst gleich das Allerbeste.

Gruß,

Lars


----------



## carasc (11. September 2014)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die von Dir genannten Umbauten wirklich ernsthaft vorhast und die Schwächen der Fox Federelemente bereits persönlich erfahren konntest, aber trotzdem bei dem Spectral 29 bleiben willst (evtl. solltest Du Deinem Fahrkönnen und Einsatzgebiet wo eine Fox 32er hoffnungslos überfordert ist entsprechend ein anderes Rad anstreben, z.B Strive AL oder so), nimm' doch einfach das 2015er Modell des Spectral 29. Da ist die alles überstrahlende Pike bereits verbaut zusammen mit dem easy abzustimmenden DBInline Dämpfer von Cane Creek. In der Praxis wirst Du bei ebay ohnehin nicht genug für die ungeliebten Fox-Federelemente erhalten und wahrscheinlich fast 500 EUR d'rauf legen. Und evtl. noch die Canyon-Garantie verlieren. Oder Du wartest noch ein wenig bis die neue Fox F36 im ersten Bike-Magazin die Pike besiegt hat und kaufst gleich das Allerbeste.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Lars



Das angesprochene Rad ware schon das 15er Modell. (Blaues 8.9) dabei hätte er eben noch keine pike und auch keinen dbinline. Wobei ich Auch noch nicht weiß ob man es wiklich benötigt. Aber gut ich bin da Auch keine Referenz.


----------



## 1georg1969 (12. September 2014)

@Pinguix:
Du schreibst: "Im groben Gelände dürfte die Gabel aber deutlich steifer sein. Ich denke eine Pike mit 140mm (oder was vergleichbares) wäre hier eine durchaus sinnvolle Investition". 
Bei welchen Fahrsituationen merkst Du die fehlende Steifigkeit? Bei schnellem Bergabgebolze über Wurzeln/Steine oder eher langsamerer Fahrt über unter 45 Grad zum Trail verlaufende Wurzeln/Wasserrinnen?


----------



## help (12. September 2014)

Ne 140er Pike und der Monarch+ sind mir einfach lieber als die 32er Fox. Außerdem sind die Ersatzteilkosten zu hoch, mein Radmechaniker  hat mir mal die Preislisten gegeben. Und ein Enduro brauche ich nicht, bin jetzt mal das Specialized Enduro 29 gefahren und das hat mir schon zuviel Federweg. Ein AM mit etwas mehr Downhillreserven ist das was ich suche, und das Speci mit einer Pike wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Genauso wie das neue Rose Root Miller als "Supertrail"-Version, aber wenn meine Wunschkonfi. gleich teuer wie das Canyon wäre, würde ich als optischen Gründen eher zum Speci greifen.


----------



## Pinguix (12. September 2014)

@1georg1969:
Bei schnellem gebolze hab ichs nicht soo deutlich gemerkt (mangelt noch an der Fahrtechnik). Wenns aber bei moderater Fahrt grobe Schläge gibt und beim anbremsen im steilen/ruppigen Gelände könnte die Gabel steifer sein. Da kannst zuschauen wie sich die Fox verwindet.


----------



## hometrails (12. September 2014)

Und trotzdem tut sie sehr gut ihren Zweck.  Bei der Pike ist doch auch ne Menge "must-have-Hype" dabei. Sicher ist die keineswegs schlecht und auch etwas steifer. Aber auch bei der finden sich einige, die Probleme haben.

Das Gejammer hinsichtlich der Fox findet doch auf arg hohem Niveau statt.


----------



## 1georg1969 (12. September 2014)

Pinguix schrieb:


> @1georg1969:
> Bei schnellem gebolze hab ichs nicht soo deutlich gemerkt (mangelt noch an der Fahrtechnik). Wenns aber bei moderater Fahrt grobe Schläge gibt und beim anbremsen im steilen/ruppigen Gelände könnte die Gabel steifer sein. Da kannst zuschauen wie sich die Fox verwindet.



Verwindet sich die Gabel so stark, daß Du die demnächst austauschen willst, oder ist das eher  "sie verwindet sich zwar, ist aber ansonsten ok und bleibt erstmal drin"? Ist das mit dem Verwinden für Dich dann auch eher "nur störend" oder "solche Fahrmanöver unterlasse ich zukünftig, weil Angst vor bleibenden Defekt an Gabel besteht"?


----------



## hometrails (12. September 2014)

Georg, mach dir keinen Kopf. Das Ding hält. Ich bin mit der sowohl steinige S3 Passagen langsam runter, als auch Baller-Trails mit Wurzeln, Steinen etc. Die Float macht was sie soll. Zu keiner Zeit musst du damit Angst haben.


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. September 2014)

Das es überhaupt noch Fox-Federelemente oder auch SRAM-Bremsen gibt... ...ts ts ts... taugen doch bestenfalls nur noch für Tretroller


----------



## Pinguix (12. September 2014)

@1georg1969:
also die Gabel bleibt erst mal! Sie verwindet sich aber tut ihren Dienst. Habe auch keine Angst das die Gabel kaputt gehen könnte. Ab und zu stört die fehlende Präzision aber im großen und ganzen geht die die Performance der Gabel in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (12. September 2014)

Das die fox schlecht ist, hat nie einer gesagt. Trotzdem gefällt mir persönlich die pike besser...


----------



## hometrails (12. September 2014)

Bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen!  Ist doch legitim.

Es ging nur drum, dass die Pike momentan ganz schön zur heiligen Kuh auserkoren wird.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (12. September 2014)

Einige mögen die leichte Ironie in meinem letzten Post nicht bemerkt haben. Ich wundere mich in der Tat ein wenig darüber, dass es scheinbar mehr Biker gibt, die am Spectral die F32 gegen eine Pike austauschen möchten als solche die das Spectral besitzen (und die Performance der Fox beurteilen können). Nichts für ungut. Kauft Euch ein 2014er Spectral im aktuellen Canyon Sale und ihr werdet die Pike an den 2015er - Bikes nicht vermissen. Übrigens hat der Fox-Dämpfer meiner Erfahrung nach eine klar bessere Performance als ein Monarch ohne Piggy-back.


----------



## johann123 (15. September 2014)

Hallo,

mein Spectral 7.9 ist jetzt endlich angekommen. Allerdings bekomme ich darauf keine effiziente Sitzposition hin, soll heißen, dass ich immer das Gefühl habe, nach vorne zu treten. Der Sattel lässt sich nicht weiter nach vorne verschieben und ne andere Sattelstütze kommt nicht in Frage, da bereits die Reverb verbaut ist. Wenn der Sattel ganz vorne ist, schaffe ich es gerade so, dass das Knielot stimmt. Bin aber eigentlich gerne etwas darüber. Rahmenhöhe und Vorbau passen perfekt. Das Problem ist wie gesagt nur der horizontale Abstand Tretlager und Sattel.
Ich bin 186cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 90-91cm.Der Rahmen ist Größe L

Gibts eventuell Sättel mit einer längeren Schiene oder was kann man tun? Würde das Rad ungern nur deswegen zurückschicken :-(


----------



## hometrails (15. September 2014)

Was hast du denn für nen Rahmen genommen?


----------



## johann123 (15. September 2014)

Rahmen in Größe L, habs oben ergänzt. Bei meinem Radon ZR Race fahre ich einen 20 Zoll Rahmen und hab den Sattel in mittlerer Position, heißt, ich könnte noch viel weiter vor wenn ich wollte. Den gleichen Sattel am Canyon hab ich ganz vorne und es richt immer noch nicht...


----------



## hometrails (15. September 2014)

Die Sitzwinkel sollten sich zwischen den beiden Rädern nicht merklich unterscheiden (73,5 zu 74 müsste das ein).

Hat das Spectral denn wesentlich mehr Sattelauszug? (Sattelstange)

Ansonsten versuch doch mal den Radon Sattel auf dem Canyon.


----------



## johann123 (15. September 2014)

Is halt ne Reverb Sattelstütze, die ich fast bis aufs Maximum ausgezogen habe. Von daher komm ich extrem weit nach hinten, was ich mit Sattelverstellung nur schwer kompensieren kann. Hab jetzt die Sattelauflage umgedreht und nochmal nen halben cm oder so rausgeholt, was aber auch nicht gereicht hat. Den Sattel vom Radon hab ich bereits montiert. Vielleicht wäre der XL Rahmen doch passender gewesen. Gibts sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## hometrails (15. September 2014)

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach ungewohnt, da kein Racebike. Ich persönlich trete nun wieder fast lieber minimal von hinten, als das ich zu sehr über dem Tretlager sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

Ich kenne genau Dein Problem, willkommen im Klub 
Beim Radon hast Du keinen einfedernden Hinterbau, da hast Du immer den gleichen Sitzwinkel. Sobald der Hinterbau beim Spectral einfedert kommst Du weiter nach hinten (Du hast 20% SAG eingestellt, oder ?). Durch Deine Schrittlänge beim L Rahmen kommst Du ebenfalls viel zu weit nach hinten weil die Reverb ganz draußen ist. Einen Sattel mit längeren Schienen der auch noch zu Deinem Popo paßt wird eine Mammutaufgabe. Damit kommst Du im Gesamten nicht weiter.
Dir hilft eigentlich nur der XL Rahmen wobei ich den bei 186 schon für recht groß halte, L ist halt schön handlich klein für Dich.
Eine Lösung dafür gibt es nicht (ein Kumpel fährt mit gedrehter Sattelstütze und Versatz nach vorne was bei Deiner Reverb ja nicht klappt).
Ich kämpfe damit auch seit Jahrzehnten und plädiere seit Jahren für Sitzrohre mit 75° aber keiner baut sie  so langsam lernt die Industrie daß die Skelette der Menschen sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern und man auch die Geo der Räder dem anpassen muß.


----------



## johann123 (15. September 2014)

Ja, das Einfedern macht das ganze natürlich sogar noch schlimmer. Bin bisher nur in der Ebene gefahren und selbst da stört mich die Sitzposition ziemlich. Werd mal bei Canyon anrufen ob sie mir nen Retoure Schein schicken.  
Hier mal ein Bild beim Pedalieren. Denke XL würde locker noch passen. Leider sind da schon alle 2014er Modelle ausverkauft :-(


----------



## hometrails (15. September 2014)

Die werden sich auch freuen, ein gefahrenes Rad zurück zu bekommen. Als neu lässt sich das keiner mehr andrehen.

Wo fangen die Rechte zur Ingebrauchnahme an und wo hört die Auslegung auf. Aber nun gut. Dies ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Micha382 (15. September 2014)

.


----------



## johann123 (15. September 2014)

Was das Zurücksenden betrifft: Habs ja nicht eingesaut sondern nur auf Pflaster in unserem Hof probe gefahren. Und das sollte ja drin sein, zumal das ja auch im Ladengeschäft möglich ist. Für Leute, die das Teil im Gelände bewegt haben (was man zwangsläufig sieht), gibts für Canyon immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Wertminderung einzubehalten...

Was meine Größe betrifft, bin tatsächlich nochmal drei cm größer als im Perso steht, also 189cm, habs eben nochmal nachgemessen ;-) Dein Kommentar war schon so gemeint, dass das Radl zu klein ist, oder?


----------



## Micha382 (15. September 2014)

Hmm ja sieht für mich auf dem Bild zu klein aus und die 1,86 hab ich dir nicht geglaubt da ich selbst 1,83 bin und bei mir der Rahmen in M auch ganz gut geht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

Na logo kannste das Rad Zuhause auf der Strasse fahren und dann zurückgeben. Machen viele so. Wichtig ist kein Gelände und kein Siff.


----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

Wenn ich das Bild sehe und dann überlege daß Du die Arme noch ausstreckst dann sitzt Du ja fast aufrecht. Und die Sattelüberhöhung könnte auch geringer sein. Und Du sitzt recht dicht am Lenker. Kommst Du im Wiegetritt mit dem Knie an den Lenker ? Wieviel cm sind es von der Spitze des Sattel bis zur Lenkerklemmung am Vorbau (also Mitte Lenker) ?


----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Die werden sich auch freuen, ein gefahrenes Rad zurück zu bekommen. Als neu lässt sich das keiner mehr andrehen.
> 
> Wo fangen die Rechte zur Ingebrauchnahme an und wo hört die Auslegung auf. Aber nun gut. Dies ist ein anderes Thema.



Sehe ich anders. Das Rad könnte auch bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz gefahren sein, da ist kein Unterschied.


----------



## johann123 (15. September 2014)

Abstand Sattel-Lenkerklemmung sind 53cm. Wiegetritt hab ich nicht getestet, aber in engen Kurven komm ich mit dem Knie dagegen. Find die Position auch extrem aufrecht, könnte ruhig deutlich gestreckter sein. Das Hauptproblem ist aber das Knielot, das ich nicht hinbekomme. Keine Ahnung, wieso damit sonst keiner Probleme hat...


----------



## bajcca (15. September 2014)

Hmm, für mich schaut die Sitzrohrhöhe wie beim M aus, und wenn ich mir das Bild von meinem Spectral 29 in M ansehe, schaut es für mich gleich groß aus wie Deines. 
Vielleicht ist es falsch gekennzeichnet worden???


----------



## hometrails (15. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Das Rad könnte auch bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz gefahren sein, da ist kein Unterschied.


Auf dem Parkplatz fährst du mit einem der Testräder.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. September 2014)

Das ist eindeutig ein L-Rahmen und genauso eindeutig ist er zu klein für Dich. Nimm XL und Du wirst zufrieden sein. Zurück senden wenn Du es etwas sauber machst und wieder perfekt verpackst ist überhaupt kein Problem! Gruss, Lars


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (16. September 2014)

steht auch im Vertrag, dass Du nach einer Probefahrt zurück senden / tauschen darfst...


----------



## Louis1979 (18. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Auf dem Parkplatz fährst du mit einem der Testräder.


Unabhängig von den AGB dürfte doch auch hier das Fernabsatzgesetzt gelten:
Innerhalb von 2 Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück. Sollten grobe Gebrauchsspuren, Schrammen oder sonstige Makel nachgewiesen werden, dann kann der Versender einen Betrag einbehalten, man könnte dann dageben vorgehen usw.


----------



## Deleted176859 (18. September 2014)

Klar kann er das Bike innerhalb der Frist zurücksenden! Da gibts gar kein wenn und aber! Zumal er es ja nur auf dem Hof bewegt hat. Da machen sich andere gar keinen Kopf und fegen durchs Gelände und schicken es dann zurück...(da muss man dann aber ggf. mit Abzügen der Kaufsumme rechnen...) Und für solche "Rückläufer" ist ja dann auch das FACTORY OUTLET da....


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (19. September 2014)

Abend, sagt mal wird denn nun bei/in den neuen BikeGuards das Hinterrad *immer *schon im Rahmen montiert geliefert oder gibts auch welche wo man wie früher *beide Laufräder *einzeln drin hat? (beim Spectral)

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## carasc (20. September 2014)

Meins,  Ostern 2014 geliefert war mit Hinterrad montiert.


----------



## johann123 (24. September 2014)

Hey, übrigens war das Zurückschicken gar kein Problem und Canyon hier sehr flott! Angerufen, 5 min später war der Retoureschein da und paar Tage drauf das Geld zurück überwiesen. Top Service!
Mein Hinterrad war auch fest montiert, glaub anders würder man das Rad gar nicht im Karton unterbringen?


----------



## varadero (25. September 2014)

Zurückschicken? NIE!!!! ;-)


----------



## kommaklar (25. September 2014)

Hallo...
Ich möchte demnächst meine Schalthebel tauschen.
Sind die Schaltzüge die durch den Rahmen (Spectral Al 29") führen mit Ausenhülle verlegt oder nur der Innenzug?


----------



## varadero (25. September 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Ich möchte demnächst meine Schalthebel tauschen.
> Sind die Schaltzüge die durch den Rahmen (Spectral Al 29") führen mit Ausenhülle verlegt oder nur der Innenzug?


Im Rahmen (Unterrohr) geht nur das Seil und nicht der Bowden.
In der Kettenstrebe geht der Bowdenzug auch durch.


----------



## kommaklar (25. September 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Im Rahmen (Unterrohr) geht nur das Seil und nicht der Bowden.
> In der Kettenstrebe geht der Bowdenzug auch durch.


Uffffff....
Gibt es da einen Trick bei dem Verlegen oder wie mache ich das am besten?
Am "alten" Bowdenzug mit Tesa verkleben und durchziehen?


----------



## hometrails (25. September 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Im Rahmen (Unterrohr) geht nur das Seil und nicht der Bowden.
> In der Kettenstrebe geht der Bowdenzug auch durch.


Und eben der Bowdenzug in der Kettenstrebe klappert auch schön. Den unter Spannung zu halten geht durch den arbeitenden Rahmen im Hinterbau nicht. Größtes Klapper-Problem ist aber die Langloch-Durchführung an der Kettenstrebe tretlagerseitig.

Zum Anfang ist der Bowdenzug neu und dort recht stramm drinnen. Mit der Zeit schrubbelt es die Außenhülle aber minimal ab und dann klappert der da drinnen.

Warum Canyon dort keine ordenliche, gummierte Durchführung rein macht, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Ich habe jetzt nen alten Fahrradschlauch genommen und nen Stück Gummi herausgeschnitten und mit bissl Öl als Flutschi um den Bowdenzug gewickelt, damit zwischen Alu und Bowdenzug was zwischen ist und der wieder stramm ist und nicht mehr klappern kann.


----------



## carasc (25. September 2014)

Ich würde versuchen so einen dünnen liner über den alten Zug zu schieben dann kannst du den Zug rausziehen und durch den liner den neuen Zug  verlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (25. September 2014)

johann123 schrieb:


> Hey, übrigens war das Zurückschicken gar kein Problem und Canyon hier sehr flott! Angerufen, 5 min später war der Retoureschein da und paar Tage drauf das Geld zurück überwiesen. Top Service!
> Mein Hinterrad war auch fest montiert, glaub anders würder man das Rad gar nicht im Karton unterbringen?




Abend, @johann123: Früher wurden  die Bikes immer ohne montiertes Hinterrad ausgeliefert. Also beide Räder neben dem Rahmen und zwischen dem Hinterbau war eine Spanplatte gegen Beschädigung montiert. Scheinbar mit dem neuen Bikeguard macht Canyon es nun anders und lässt das Hinterrad schon drin. Mich würde mal interessieren ob so nun bei allen Modellen mit dem neuen Bikeguard oder nur beim Spectral....


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## MKAB (28. September 2014)

Vielleicht kommts auch auf die Rahmengröße an: bei meinem XL-Rahmen (Anfang September bekommen) waren
beide Räder einzeln neben dem Rahmen verpackt. Hätte sonst glaub ich auch gar nicht in den Karton gepasst mit 
montiertem HR nämlich und der Bikeguard hat ja bestimmt Einheitsgröße...


----------



## th_philipp (2. Oktober 2014)

Schwanke zwischen 2015er Spectral 8.9 und 9.9. Einsatzgebiet ist Tour. Sollte man lieber zu den sehr marktdurchgedrungenen Fox-Sachen greifen oder ist DB Inline und Pike nochmal ein Schritt nach vorne (+500€) ?

Ebenso weiß ich nicht ob man der Guide RS trauen kann. Was ich total ätzend finde, ist wenn der Druckpunkt von beiden Bremsen unterschiedlich ist und nicht angepasst werden kann (ich hatte noch keine Probefahrt wo das links und rechts identisch war)

Beim DB Inline weiß ich nicht ob man da eine Basic-Wartung selbst erledigen kann da ich keine Servicekits zum kaufen gesehen habe.....


----------



## hometrails (3. Oktober 2014)

Das 8.9 reicht für Touren und Trails locker. Fox und Sram Bremsen werden zu unrecht mies gemacht.

Wenn du mehr richtig hart bergab fahren willst, dann vlt. die Pike, da bisschen steifer als die 32er Fox. 

Es wird aber kaum was geben, wo du das 8.9 an seine Grenzen bringst.


----------



## Deleted176859 (3. Oktober 2014)

Na jaaaa... von der Guide hört man bis jetzt nur positives....! Ebenso vom DB - Dämpfer.

Und die Pike soll ja ne Klasse für sich sein...

Andererseits sind ja die Fox 2015 er - Gabeln überarbeitet worden was Ansprechverhalten usw. angeht.

Normalerweise wenn man bei Fox bleiben will würde es auch das 7.9 (für mich die "Vernunft - Variante) reichen, gleiche Gabel/Dämpfer, nur eben SLX/Bremsen/Shifter/Umwerfer welche funktional nicht schlechter sind als die XT beim 8.9. (von der Race Face Turbine abgesehen...)

Ich bin die letzten Jahre Fox gefahren, somit schwanke ich zwischen dem 9.9 und dem CF 9.0...

Allerdings müsste ich mich beim CF wieder auf 27,5 umstellen, denn die Erfahrungen mit 29 waren durchweg Positiv...

Da mein Al29 demnächst geht werde ich auf jeden Fall den Erlös entweder ins 9.9 oder CF 9.0 investieren.

Bin schon gespannt auf die Pike....


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## th_philipp (4. Oktober 2014)

SRAM und DBInline + Pike (leider nur in schwarz und whiskey Brown)
ODER
Shimano XT und Fox Performance vorne und hinten (aber Rahmen ist geil blau)

Pro Spectral 8.9: Farbe (blau) und Shimano Schaltung/Bremse sagen mir mehr zu
Pro Spectral 9.9: Federelemente sind mir gefühlt sympathischer

Soweit ich sehen kann, ist im 9.9 ein Pressfitlager drin und im 8.9 zum Glück nicht.

Schwierig...wobei der Unterschied 500€ beträgt. dafür könnte man sich Dämpfer oder Pike locker nachrüsten wenn es einen später wirklich wurmt.

Anbei das Spectral was ich auf dem Demoday gesehen habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shalala (4. Oktober 2014)

Servus,

ich möchte mir das Spectral 29 bestellen, bin aber sehr unsicher, zu welcher Größe ich greifen soll. Meine Körpergröße ist 182 cm und Schrittlänge 83 cm.

Probegefahren bin ich bisher das Specialized Stumpjumper 650b in M und Stumpjumper 29 in L.

Der 650b M Stumpjumper hat:
Stack 619mm
Reach 426mm
Vorbaulänge 60mm

Der 29 Stumpjumper L hat:

Stack 638mm
Reach 445mm
Vorbau 90mm

Besser gesessen bin ich auf dem L Rahmen, der M war mir etwas zu kurz.

Zum Vergleich das Spectral 29:

M:

Stack: 614mm
Reach: 419mm
Vorbau: 50/60mm

L:

Stack: 628mm
Reach: 439mm
Vorbau: 50/60mm


Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr tendieren? Eher ein M und evtl einen längeren Vorbau montieren oder L?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## help (5. Oktober 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> SRAM und DBInline + Pike (leider nur in schwarz und whiskey Brown)
> ODER
> Shimano XT und Fox Performance vorne und hinten (aber Rahmen ist geil blau)
> 
> ...


Das Blau ist wirklich genial! Ist die Farbe glänzend?


----------



## 1georg1969 (6. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich hadere zwischen Spectral AL 27,5 und Spectral AL 29.

Bin beides in Koblenz auf Parkplatz probegefahren. Bei beiden wäre Größe M optimal passend. Deshalb meine Frage an die Spectral AL 29 Fahrer (-innen) mit GRÖßE M weshalb ihr euch für das 29er entschieden habt. Bei Größe L bzw. XL ist mir ja klar, daß da das 29er besser zu den Körperproportionen passt.

Danke für eurer Feedback im voraus.


----------



## carasc (6. Oktober 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich hadere zwischen Spectral AL 27,5 und Spectral AL 29.
> 
> ...



Hab zwar eine s aber den Grund Kann ich trotzdem nennen. Denk das 29er ist etwas touriger.


----------



## Jun89 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hab das 29er in M! Ganz klar! Für mich das Tourenbike mit dem gewissen Extra mehr... (Reverb und etwas mehr Federweg)


----------



## 1georg1969 (6. Oktober 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Hab zwar eine s aber den Grund Kann ich trotzdem nennen. Denk das 29er ist etwas touriger.



Kommst Du beim holprigen steilem Bergabfahren (also Hintern hinter Sattel)  mit Deinem Hintern und dem ein- und ausfedernden großen 29´er Hinterrad in Konflikt? Das sind etwas meine Bedenken beim 29 er. Oder sind meine Bedenken hinsichtlich schmerzhafter Kollision Hintern mit Hinterrad unbegründet?


----------



## varadero (6. Oktober 2014)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Hab das 29er in M! Ganz klar! Für mich das Tourenbike mit dem gewissen Extra mehr... (Reverb und etwas mehr Federweg)


So sehe ich das auch (mit meinem "M")!



varadero schrieb:


>


----------



## carasc (6. Oktober 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Kommst Du beim holprigen steilem Bergabfahren (also Hintern hinter Sattel)  mit Deinem Hintern und dem ein- und ausfedernden großen 29´er Hinterrad in Konflikt? Das sind etwas meine Bedenken beim 29 er. Oder sind meine Bedenken hinsichtlich schmerzhafter Kollision Hintern mit Hinterrad unbegründet?



Bei dem was ich fahre hab ich bisher keine Sorgen gehabt. (Erzgebirge / Chemnitz und Umgebung sowie trailcenter Rabenberg).


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (9. Oktober 2014)

@shalala: Du kannst klar beides nehmen. Ich würde M Nehmen wenn Du einen spielerischen Fahrstil hast und gerne auch auf längere Touren  mit steilen Anstiegen gehst und dabei aufrechter sitzen möchtest (etwas Sattelüberhöhung und kürzerer Radstand), würde L nehmen wenn Du Enduro-Race-mäßig gestreckter sitzen möchtest und eher auf Vollgas bergab stehst (kaum Sattelüberhöhung da höhere Front und längerer Radstand). Natürlich habe ich jetzt nur die beiden Extreme beschrieben um den Effekt zu verdeutlichen, tatsächlich machen +- 2/3 cm nicht allzu viel aus (und die höhere Front des L kannst Du ja durch Weglassen der 2cm Spacer locker ausgleichen). Niemals allerdings würde ich durch einen längeren Vorbau einem AllMountain die Spritzigkeit nehmen und meinen Schwerpunkt nach vorne verlagern... daher empfehle ich Dir eher L da Du wohl einen längeren Oberkörper hast.

@georg1969: einzig wg. der 29er Laufräder habe ich mich für das Spectral 8.9 (2014 in M) entschieden und würde es nach ca. 200 km und 4500 Höhenmetern immer wieder tun. Downhill über Hindernisse gehen die deutlich besser als 26/27,5. darüber hinaus bin ich auch in der Ebene bzw. auf längeren Touren einfach schneller unterwegs. Deine Bedenken wg. Kontakt von Hintern und Laufrad sind unbegründet. Keine Sorge. 

Ach ja, an alle XT und Pike - Fans: die SRAM X0 bremst top und die F32 ist tarsächlich auch für steinige, verblockte Wurzeltrails tauglich. Bin aber auch nur den Hirschbergtrail und den Wallbergtrail gefahren... ;-)  Für die Pike spricht natürlich die Tatsache, dass man dann alle Komponenten aus dem Hause SRAM/RS hätte. An dem Nachfolger meines Spectral 8.9 2014, dem Spectral 9.9 2015 stört mich daher nur der DBInline-Dämpfer, denn das CTD-System von Fox ist m.E. in Sachen Abstimmung und Verstellung unterwegs unschlagbar.. Alternativ zwecks kompletter SRAM/RS-Ausstattung hätte ich lieber einen Monarch-Dämpfer.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## th_philipp (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (10. Oktober 2014)

Nicht schlecht. Die Farbe gefällt!


----------



## philis (11. Oktober 2014)

So liebe Spectralgemeinde in 29 Zoll,
der kalte Herbst hat seinen Einzug gefunden und mein Spectral braucht neue Schuhe mit mehr Halt und Grip bei nassem Untergrund zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Ich fahre momentan noch den MKII vorne und den Xtrail hinten.
Im Reifenforum wurde mir gerade der Maxxis DHR II 3c in 2.35 empfohlen für das VR.

Habt ihr dazu Erfahrungen gemacht? Irgendwie denke ich mir, dass sich die Industrie schon etwas dabei denkt einen Reifen extra für das HR zu konzipieren?
Meine primäre Idee war der Conti TrailKing Protection mit Blackchili Component in 2.2 (eigentlich würde ich 2.4 bevorzugen, aber da finde ich nur die sehr schwere Apex Version) Conti hat allgemein häufig einen schlechten Ruf, weil nur wenige zur teuren Made in Germany Variante (Blackchili) greifen und sich die China variante schlechter fährt (zumindest beim MKII ist mir das aufgefallen)
Was meint Ihr? gibt es einen Vielfahrer der bereits mit geländegängieren Reifen experimentiert hat? Es geht nicht um Downhill eher um mäßige Singletrails mit nassen Wurzeln und nassem Erd/stein-Boden.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (11. Oktober 2014)

ich habe seit 2 Monaten die Schwalbe Hans Dampf montiert....sehr zu empfehlen, viel Grip, noch gute rolleigenschaften! Verschleiß ist aber höher als bei den black chilis...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Oktober 2014)

Dafür haben sie bei Nässe auch mehr Grip. Contis sind bei Nässe nicht meine Lieblingsreifen. Ich würde auch zu Hans Dampf vorn und dem neuen (2015!) Nobby hinten greifen. Oder direkt Maxxis.


----------



## philis (11. Oktober 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Dafür haben sie bei Nässe auch mehr Grip. Contis sind bei Nässe nicht meine Lieblingsreifen. Ich würde auch zu Hans Dampf vorn und dem neuen (2015!) Nobby hinten greifen. Oder direkt Maxxis.


 
Hast du die Contis mit BCC versucht oder die billig Version?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Oktober 2014)

Ausschließlich die in Korbach produzierten mit BCC. Bei Nässe rutschen die schon gewaltig, bei Trockenheit ein Traum. Ich wechsele seitdem immer zwischen Conti MK II vorn und XKing hinten bei Trockenheit und Hans Dampf bzw Nobby Nic für Nässe und Matsch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ausschließlich die in Korbach produzierten mit BCC. Bei Nässe rutschen die schon gewaltig, bei Trockenheit ein Traum.


Dem kann ich mich anschließen. So meine Er-Fahrung mit der RQ 2.2 RS am Vorderrad. Jetzt hält sie Winterschlaf...


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (11. Oktober 2014)

ja, ich weiß auch nicht, warum Conti das in 29“ nicht hin bekommt, ich bin die mk2 BCC früher gerne am Speci Enduro in 26“gefahren, da hatten die viel! mehr Grip als in 29“....


----------



## Morphy_8 (11. Oktober 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ausschließlich die in Korbach produzierten mit BCC. Bei Nässe rutschen die schon gewaltig, bei Trockenheit ein Traum. Ich wechsele seitdem immer zwischen Conti MK II vorn und XKing hinten bei Trockenheit und Hans Dampf bzw Nobby Nic für Nässe und Matsch.


Hast du mal die Contis mit deutlich weniger Druck gefahren?  Ich hab so um die 1.5-1.7 drin (100kg) und das ist für meine Bedürfnisse garnicht so schlecht und Welten zu 2.5 oder 3 Bar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Deutlich weniger Druck macht den Gummi nicht haftbarer, wenn er im Nassen schlicht weniger Halt hat. Mir rutschte die RQ trotz zuletzt 1,4 bar zu digital.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Oktober 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Contis mit deutlich weniger Druck gefahren?  Ich hab so um die 1.5-1.7 drin (100kg) und das ist für meine Bedürfnisse garnicht so schlecht und Welten zu 2.5 oder 3 Bar...



Fahre die Contis mit 1,8 vorne und 2,0 hinten. Allerdings als 26".


----------



## rnReaper (12. Oktober 2014)

Fahre auch beide ca auf 1,8 - 2,0. Alles unter 1,7 ist mir zu schwammig. (105kg)


----------



## Morphy_8 (12. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Fahre auch beide ca auf 1,8 - 2,0. Alles unter 1,7 ist mir zu schwammig. (105kg)


Schwammig ist doch cool,  das macht ein cooles Surf-Gefühl...  	(Spaß)  gg


----------



## 1georg1969 (13. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,


ich hätte eine Frage an die Spectral AL 29 9.9 SL (Modelljahr 2014) Fahrer (-innen), die bereits die separaten XTR Brems- und XTR Schalthebel mittels i-spec miteinander verbunden haben.

Benötigt man dazu den i-spec A oder den i-spec B Umbausatz (dies hängt ja vom Modelljahr der Komponenten UND NICHT vom Modelljahr des Komplettbikes ab).

Für jegliche Antworten bereits im Voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## varadero (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Georg!

Ich habe diese hier erfolgreich verwendet:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL98-B-p35586/
also Version B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (13. Oktober 2014)

Nein, watt herrliche Bilder..


----------



## ToMo74 (13. Oktober 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> SRAM und DBInline + Pike (leider nur in schwarz und whiskey Brown)
> ODER
> Shimano XT und Fox Performance vorne und hinten (aber Rahmen ist geil blau)
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche Dilemma ziehe ich auch mit mir rum: 8.9 contra 9.9
Bisher fahre ich an meinem Nerve einen Materialmix aus XT, X9 und Fox und ich will für mein zukünftiges Baby eigentlich Gruppenkonform bleiben.
Das 9.9 hat eigentlich alles von SRAM (Sehr gut), bis auf den Cane Creek Dämpfer, den ich überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann...
Am 8.9 stört mich die RF Kurbel+Innenlager, wobei ich aber eigentlich trotz bisheriger guter Funktion kein Shimano Fan bin. Die Fox Dämpfer finde ich gut, haben bisher am alten Nerve top funktioniert.
und dann noch 500€ Differenz und die Farbfrage braun 9.9 contra blau 8.9
Bin nächste Woche in Koblenz und muss mal Probe fahren und hoffentlich mal beide Farben in Natura sehen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## varadero (13. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Nein, watt herrliche Bilder..


Danke! 

Liegt aber nicht am Fotografen, ist einfach hier gute Bilder zu machen!
Einfach abdrücken:


----------



## 1georg1969 (13. Oktober 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Georg!
> 
> Ich habe diese hier erfolgreich verwendet:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL98-B-p35586/
> also Version B



Vielen Dank für die promte Anwort!! 

Könnte man  jetzt auch noch den Reverbhebel (mit seiner eigenen Schelle) auf der linken Seite und dort "unten" montieren? Oder wolltest Du das nicht?

Gruß 

Georg


----------



## varadero (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das spießt sich ein wenig mit der Bremse wenn ich micht recht erinnere.
Komme "oben rechts" auch gut zurecht damit!


----------



## 1georg1969 (13. Oktober 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Ich glaube das spießt sich ein wenig mit der Bremse wenn ich micht recht erinnere.
> Komme "oben rechts" auch gut zurecht damit!



Naja ich werde es dann einfach selber mal ausprobieren. Rückbauen geht ja immer.

Lag dem I-spec Umrüstkit eine ausführliche Bastelanleitung dabei?


----------



## varadero (13. Oktober 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Naja ich werde es dann einfach selber mal ausprobieren. Rückbauen geht ja immer.


Genau!


			
				1georg1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Lag dem I-spec Umrüstkit eine ausführliche Bastelanleitung dabei?


Die hatte ich mir vorher schon von der Paul Lange Seite downgeloadet.
https://www.paul-lange.de/tradepro/...sionszeichnungen/SHIMANO/SL-M980-B-I-3615.pdf
So richtig schwierig ist es aber nicht.
Man muß nur wissen, daß ein paar Teile übrig bleiben. Dann ist man nicht so verwundert/unsicher!


----------



## th_philipp (13. Oktober 2014)

@Moserer:
Electric Blue steht in der KW42 im Showroom.

*Bzgl. dem CC DB Inline:*
Meiner Meinung nach bisher bester aussagekräftigster Artikel dazu:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/05/19...ngs-twin-tube-tech-to-trail-bikes-everywhere/
und
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/19/cane-creek-dbinline-inline-daempfer-twin-tube/

*Die wichtigsten Merkmale für mein Verständnis:*
- Normalerweise bekommst Du einen Tune im Dämpfer vorgesetzt und kannst innerhalb diesen gegebenen 100% Einstellbereich, welche der Hersteller als sinnvoll erachtet hat, Deine Settings  (bspw. per CTD) einstellen. Beim Inline definierst Du die 100% Einstellbereich und die darin enthaltenen Settings voll selbst (außer eine Default-Bohrung für den Ölfluss im Dämpfer, die fest vorgegeben ist und ab Werk dem Ausstatter überlassen ist (siehe Metallplatten im ersten Artikel-Link).

- Progession ist durch zuschneidbare Kunsstoffeinlagen in der Luftkammer anpassbar

- Der Dämpfer enthält mehr Öl (bestimmt kein Zufall, dass im mtb-news Artikel die Vergleichswerte in rot und blau dargestellt sind) und soll dadurch näher an Piggyback-Dämpfer rankommen. Was sich da genau "besser" anfühlt ist nicht klar definiert worden.

- Der Climb-Switch hat keine Rasterung und ist deshalb stufenlos einzustellen.
In http://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-story-of-cane-creeks-new-dbinline-shock.html ist jedoch von 2 Postitionen die Rede.

- Climb-Switch erhöht die Dämpfung im Lowspeedbereich von Druck UND Zugstufe bishin zu ganz zu. Dann regelt nur noch Gott und die Highspeed-Stufe

- Bisher habe ich kein Servicekit gesehen womit man selbst die Luftkammer servicen kann so wie bspw. bei Fox.

- Setup geht nur über Inbus oder dem Spezialwerkzeug und ist komplizierter als bei traditionellen Dämpfern. Dafür extrem anpassbar

*Spekulation*
Wahrscheinlich taugt einem ein Float CTD genauso gut - der DB Inline ist aber vom Konzept her schon geiler 
Außerdem bekommst Du im Spectral 9.9 eine Pike dazu (Fox reicht bestimmt auch aber Pike ist momentan mehr gehypt und deswegen geiler). Man muss halt das Whiskey Brown oder Stealth mögen, genauso wie X0 und Sram Guide.


----------



## ToMo74 (13. Oktober 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> @Moserer:
> Electric Blue steht in der KW42 im Showroom.
> *Spekulation*
> Wahrscheinlich taugt einem ein Float CTD genauso gut - der DB Inline ist aber vom Konzept her schon geiler
> Außerdem bekommst Du im Spectral 9.9 eine Pike dazu (Fox reicht bestimmt auch aber Pike ist momentan mehr gehypt und deswegen geiler). Man muss halt das Whiskey Brown oder Stealth mögen, genauso wie X0 und Sram Guide.



Wie heißt es so abgedroschen: Geiz ist geil oder eher Pike ist geil ;-)
Schonmal Danke für die Infos zum CC Dämpfer, ob ich den bei der ganzen Technik auch richtig eingestellt bekomme und hoffentlich ist der auch haltbar...
Das 9.9. find ich schon sehr toll, auch weil es komplett ohne Shimano ist, bloß bei den Pedalen müsst ich dann noch umrüsten.


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein schönes kurzes Video wo whiskey brown gut zu sehen ist...! 

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schönes kurzes Video wo whiskey brown gut zu sehen ist...!


Danke fürs Teilen  übrigens lässt sich das nicht mit copy & paste einfügen, so ein Video im IBC. Ok, aber den Beitrag zitieren und den Youtube-Code *hfqZKDUkjDA* dann bei Youtube eingeben, das geht dann schon


----------



## th_philipp (21. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand ob es Probleme mit dem Rahmen gibt (Kettenführung, Rahmenberührung etc.), wenn man am Spectral 9.9EX ein 28er Blatt einsetzt (direct-Mount bzw. Spider von der XX!) ?


----------



## ToMo74 (21. Oktober 2014)

Soderla, war gestern bei Canyon und bin die ganzen Spektrals mal "Probegefahren" auf dem bekannten Parkplatztrail ;-):
Selbst 181cm mit ner 87er Schrittlänge, fahre meine beiden Canyons (Nerve+Ultimate) jeweils in M
Erste Feststellung: Ganz anders als mein Nerve XC, deutlich aufrechtere und mittigere Position im Rad.
Spektral mit 27,5 Rädern
M: Viel zu "eng". Der Abstand zwischen Lenker und Beinen hat mir nicht getaugt. Wär nur mit einem deutlich längerem Vorbau eine Option. Dafür das Bike super wendig und agil.
L: Rahmen zu groß. Eher schwammiges, träges Gefühl
Spektral 29
M: Passt! Auch wenn die 29er Schlappen sich erstmal komisch anfühlen, aber Abstand Lenker und Position im Bike fühlten sich gut an. Könnt ich mir gut vorstellen.

Alle Bike waren in Fox Ausstattung und die Gabeln jeweils träge, hart und mit nem deutlichen Losbrechmoment am Anfang. Ob's an der nicht eingefahrenen Gabel und/oder falschen Gabeldruck lag, who knows...
Nen CC Dämpfer hinten hätte ich gerne mal gefahren, war aber keiner da.

Das Blau des 29er sieht abgefahren aus, ebenso das Rot der 27,5er. Leider war das Whiskey-Brown vom 9.9 er nicht da :-(.
Somit steht das 29er in Größe M und die Gretchenfrage wegen der Ausstattung und Farbe bleibt weiter offen - 8.9 Blau & Shimano+Fox contra 9.9 Brown & Sram+RS/CC


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du das Geld hast...definitiv 9.9! geilere Farbe + geilere Parts! Ich fahre das 2014er in 29...das Gefühl ziemlich viel Rad vor Dir her zu fahren verschwindet sehr schnell, dann macht's nur noch Spaß! Ich kann mit dem 29er auf den Enduro Hometrails locker mit meinen Enduro Kumpels mithalten...


----------



## th_philipp (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich teile mal meinen Eindruck Fox32 vs Pike:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tour-all-mountain-fox-32-vs-pike.730654/#post-12404651

und mittlerweile weiß ich, das am 9.9 EX auch ein 28er Blatt geht mit directmount oder per Austausch des Spiders gegen den aus der XX1 Serie.

@ToMo74 : Hast Du Bilder von den rädern bzw. speziell dem Blau?


----------



## ToMo74 (21. Oktober 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> @ToMo74 : Hast Du Bilder von den rädern bzw. speziell dem Blau?


Hab keine Bilder gemacht. Das Blau stand nur im Innenraum (habs nicht im Tageslicht gesehen) und wirkte da etwas dunkler als auf den Photos der HP von Canyon. Ist wohl das gleiche Blau wie im Canyon Enduro Team, da gibt's ne Menge passenden Tuning Schnickschnack von Ergon in der Farbe wie Sattel und Griffe oder das Trikot.
Mit dem Braun und Silber des 9.9 ist man farblich eingeschränkter, würd das gerne mal in Live sehen


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (22. Oktober 2014)

Kleiner Tipp da Du nun Größe M nehmen wirst: die coolen blauen Anbauteile wie Griffe und Sattel von Ergon sowie die blau eloxierten Aluteile anderer Hersteller machen sich auch extrem gut am schwarzen Spectral 8.9 2014 mit ultramarin-blauen Decals. Da haste dann eine komplette SRAM XO mit Carbon-Kurbel in Verbindung mit F32 Gabel für derzeit 2.499 statt 2.899 im Factory-Outlet. Somit haste echt die Qual der Wahl aus 3 Bikes und ein echtes Luxusproblem da alle Bikes bis auf die Kombination XT/Fox und SRAM/Fox sowie SRAM/RS identisch sind ;-). Blau und Whiskey-Brown sehen genial aus, sind allerdings vom Rahmengewicht 200g schwerer und empfindlicher gegen Steinschlag als das unlackierte weil nur eloxierte/anodisierte schwarze. So sehr ich mein 8.9er 2014 liebe, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, solltest Du m.E. das 9.9er nehmen weil dann alles aus dem Hause SRAM/RS kommt. Gruß, Lars

Hier ein Foto vom Spectral 2014 in M mit den blauen Ergon-Teilen (und noch nicht artgerechter Dry/Tour-Bereifung. Warte auf den neuen Nobby Nic in Trailstar-Compound als 2,35er für vorne und in Pacestar für hinten um beide Tubeless aufzubauen. Die Contis in 2.4 sind mir viel zu schmal und dafür zu schwer).

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1724040


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. Oktober 2014)

Moinsen, hier das blaue Strive:
(pics vom verg. Samstag)


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (30. Oktober 2014)

Soeben die Versandinfo für mein blaues Spectral 7.9 erhalten. Werde berichten sobald es da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lidoa (31. Oktober 2014)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Soeben die Versandinfo für mein blaues Spectral 7.9 erhalten. Werde berichten sobald es da ist.


Hab das Spectral 8.9 in blau bestellt KW 44 und bin jetzt vertröstet worden.(Ihr bestelltes Bike wird erst in den nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen fertig gestellt werden). Schade jetzt wäre noch so ein geiles Wetter. Ich bin gespannt wie das Teil aussieht. Ich gurk halt noch mit meinem Nerve AM 26 Zoll rum. Bin gespannt wie die Umstellung sein wird. Hab noch nie ein 29 er gehabt.


----------



## lidoa (31. Oktober 2014)

So, ich hab jetzt mein Bike abbestellt. Mich geht die Warterei an. Dann kann ich gleich im Frühjahr ab Lager bestellen. Die 29 er sin eh nicht so schnell weg. Hier noch mein Kommentar beim Chat: 

Hallo !  Da sich ja der Versand meines Bikes um Wochen verschiebt macht es für mich keinen Sinn mehr jetzt noch darauf zu warten. Der Winter steht vor der Tür. Ich möchte daher meine Bestellung stornieren. Ich werde mich im Frühjahr dann für ein Bike entscheiden .Dann ist es auch ab Lager  verfügbar. Ist das noch möglich?


----------



## hometrails (31. Oktober 2014)

Warte bis zum Herbst oder guck, was noch an 2014ern da ist. Ich für meinen Teil werde nur noch im Abverkauf kaufen. Da findet sich immer was sehr gutes zum Bombenpreis. Vlt. auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Es gibt nicht nur Canyon am Markt.


----------



## jobeagle (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche für mein 29er Spectral Al 8.9 (2014) eine alternative Steckachse mit "Hebel" statt Imbus. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gesammelt? Welche Steckachse würde passen?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## JDEM (1. November 2014)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob auch breitere Reifen ins Spectral passen?

Vll. hat schon jemand mal nen Ardent in 2.4 oder Schwalbe in 2.35 montiert und kann mal den Abstand zu den Ketten- bzw. Sitzstreben messen. Danke


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (2. November 2014)

fahre die dicken Hans Dampf seit 3 Monaten im Specki....passt ohne Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cast0r (2. November 2014)

jobeagle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche für mein 29er Spectral Al 8.9 (2014) eine alternative Steckachse mit "Hebel" statt Imbus. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gesammelt? Welche Steckachse würde passen?
> Danke im voraus.



Hai! 
Ich habe an meinem Nerve AM 9.9 AM diesen in Gebrauch:
DT Swiss, Achse X-12 Steckachse Alu Thru Axle 142mm

Einen sonnigen Sonntag


----------



## 1georg1969 (3. November 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Georg!
> 
> Ich habe diese hier erfolgreich verwendet:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL98-B-p35586/
> also Version B


@ "Varadero",
habe mittlerweile die I-Spec-B-Adapter daheim und auch die Umbau-Anleitung von Paul-Lange.de runtergeladen. Zusätzlich habe ich von der Bike noch ne Umbauanleitung von 2012 gefunden. Jetzt hätte ich allerdings noch 2 Fragen bevor ich mit dem Umbau loslege:
1) Müssen die Schaltzüge komplett aus den Schaltgehäusen herausgeführt werden oder langt es diese am Umwerfer bzw. Schaltwerk zu lösen und dadurch zuglos zu haben?
2) Muß außer den beiden alten Gehäusedeckeln noch etwas aus dem Innenleben der Schaltmodule entfernt werden, bevor die neuen Gehäusedeckel aufgeschraubt werden? 

Danke vorab für jegwelche Infos

Grüße

Georg


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. November 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob auch breitere Reifen ins Spectral passen?
> 
> Vll. hat schon jemand mal nen Ardent in 2.4 oder Schwalbe in 2.35 montiert und kann mal den Abstand zu den Ketten- bzw. Sitzstreben messen. Danke



Moin!
Habe hinten den 2.4er Ardent drin. Nichts gemessen, aber optisch is da ordentlich Luft.


----------



## varadero (3. November 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> 1) Müssen die Schaltzüge komplett aus den Schaltgehäusen herausgeführt werden oder langt es diese am Umwerfer bzw. Schaltwerk zu lösen und dadurch zuglos zu haben?


Nein, die Züge können bleiben wie sie sind!


> 2) Muß außer den beiden alten Gehäusedeckeln noch etwas aus dem Innenleben der Schaltmodule entfernt werden, bevor die neuen Gehäusedeckel aufgeschraubt werden?


Nein.
4 Schrauben auf, Deckel wechseln, Schrauben wieder zu und fertig.


----------



## JDEM (3. November 2014)

Danke, das ist gut zu wissen. Hatte schon ein 29er Hardtail, aber da schliff ein 2.4er Ardent an den Streben, was ein absolutes NoGo ist


----------



## 1georg1969 (3. November 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Nein, die Züge können bleiben wie sie sind!
> 
> @varadero: Danke für prompte Antwort.  Die Züge müssen also nicht mal am Schaltwerk oder Umwerfer zuglos gemacht werden?  Also einfach nur die Schaltmodule herunterschalten um die Federn zu entlasten?


----------



## varadero (3. November 2014)

Ja genau.
Ist also nur eine Arbeit von wenigen Minuten!


----------



## 1georg1969 (3. November 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> Ist also nur eine Arbeit von wenigen Minuten!



Danke
...werde es aber wohl zeitlich leider ehe erst am Woe in Angriff nehmen können.


----------



## varadero (3. November 2014)




----------



## Jaspero (3. November 2014)

Wesst jemand welches tune is brauch beim Monarch plus rc3 fur mein spectral al 29?
Ich glaube M tune?

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1lverSurf3r (4. November 2014)

Trotz der Bestätigung vom 29.10, dass mein Bike fertig sei, habe ich noch keine Versandinfo erhalten. Eine Nachfrage beim Support ergab, dass man mir derzeit kein fixes Versanddatum nennen kann. Auf der Website sind im übrigen alle Spectral 29 Zoll Räder ab Lager verfügbar.

So gut die Bikes auch sind. Der Laden scheint organisatorisch nicht gerade der Beste zu sein.


----------



## bs99 (6. November 2014)

Ich interessiere mich für das Spectral AL29 7.9 oder 8.9.
Hat einer von Euch ein ähnliches Modell von einer anderen Marke probe gefahren und kann die Unterschiede verdeutlichen?

Ich denke an Bikes wie Kona Process 111, Speci Camber Evo, Transition Bandit 29 usw.
Danke!


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (6. November 2014)

fahre mal ein Speci Stumpjumper in 29 Probe....die GEO zum Specki ist recht ähnlich....


----------



## Pinguix (7. November 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> fahre mal ein Speci Stumpjumper in 29 Probe....die GEO zum Specki ist recht ähnlich....


Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen! Das Stumpi fährt sich wesentlich hecklastiger.


----------



## Zerbi (7. November 2014)

Hallo!
Nachdem ich nun mehrere Jahre HT gefahren bin, würde ich auch gern um ein Fully erweitern. Der Test von entsprechendem Gelände ließ sich mit den 80mm Federweg des 29" HT einfach nicht gut bewältigen. ;-) Der Einsatzbereich vom Spectral gefällt mir ganz gut, Preis/Leistung sowieso. Wollte nun fragen, ob ich mich nicht mit der Größe vertue. Fahre ansonsten ein Specialized Stumpjumper HT 29er in XXL/23" (Sitzrohrlänge 584mm, Oberrohr 660mm). Die Sattelstütze ist bis auf 2cm Rest ausgezogen. 2,05m Größe, Schrittlänge 102cm (!), Torso 69cm, Schultern 49cm, Armlänge 72cm. Aufm HT ist die Sitzposition (lange Beine, im Verhältnis kurzer Oberkörper) stark gestreckt, so dass ich mir fürs Fully eine deutlich entspanntere Position wünsche.
Konnte bisher leider nur nen Stumpjumper FSR 29 in XL 2x Probefahren. Vom Gefühl hatte das schon ganz gut gepasst, beim Sitzrohr hätte die Sattelstütze noch 2-4cm weiter rausgemusst, war also schon maximal rausgezogen. Dementsprechend hatte das ne relativ starke Sattelüberhöhung. Das Cockpit war aber im Vergleich zum HT (obwohl nur XL) gefühlt schon deutlich höher. Da Preis/Leistung beim Canyon meiner Meinung nach besser sind, hatte ich mir nun nen Spectral 29 in XL angeschaut. Die Geometrie ist zum Stumpjumper in XL ähnlich, Sitzrohr aber 2,2cm länger. Demzufolge müsste es eigentlich gut passen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob durch die maximal ausgezogene Sattelstütze in XL die Position (auch Sitz über den Pedalen) beim Spectral Grütze wäre. Sähe wohl noch etwas krasser aus als hier #136 von lantama

Meine Frage: Meint ihr dass das Spectral in XL ausreichen wird? Gerade auch im Hinblick auf die Sattelüberhöhung. Die stört mich aufm HT nicht so stark, im Gelände stell ich mir das aber schon schwieriger vor. Wenn ja, würde ich mich wohl eher für nen Stumpjumper in XXL mit nem kürzeren Vorbau entscheiden (müssen). Vom Oberrohr ist mir das aber eigentlich zu lang (da mein Oberkörper halt nicht so "riesig" ist).

Grüße Z.


----------



## ToMo74 (9. November 2014)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Hier ein Foto vom Spectral 2014 in M mit den blauen Ergon-Teilen (und noch nicht artgerechter Dry/Tour-Bereifung. Warte auf den neuen Nobby Nic in Trailstar-Compound als 2,35er für vorne und in Pacestar für hinten um beide Tubeless aufzubauen. Die Contis in 2.4 sind mir viel zu schmal und dafür zu schwer).
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1724040



Hast Du noch ein paar mehr Photos von Sattel und Griff, die sehen auf deinem Bild vom Farbton etwas anders aus als das Blau vom Rahmen - das wär nicht so schön. Mittlerweile ist das o.g. Outlet Specki aus 2014 vorne, Schwarz mit Blau und ein bißchen was mit Blau zusätzlich pimpen ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2014)

...


----------



## Whip (10. November 2014)

Hi in die Runde!
Ich war am Freitag bei Canyon und hab mir mal das Spectral, Spectral 29 und Strive angeschaut. Alles drei sehr geile Bikes. Die Beratung war super, der Rainer von Canyon hat sich viel Zeit genommen und mir am Ende zum Spectral 29 geraten. Ich bin aber noch etwas unsicher ob dieses auch wirklich gut auf steileren und verwinkelten Trails funktioniert. (Er fährt es auch in Enduro-Rennen, daher sollte es das eigentlich können... aber jemand mit sehr guter Fahrtechnik kann das wahrscheinlich auch auf nem DB-Rad  )

Ich wüsste gerne eure Meinung/Erfahrungen ob man mit dem Bike auch S3-Trails, Flowtrails und kleine-mittlere Sprünge gut fahren kann. Bin dummerweise noch nie nen 29er auf nem Trail gefahren, daher die Unsicherheit.
Fahrt ihr mit dem Bike solche Sachen? Könnt ihr es mit den kleineren Rädern vergleichen? Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!
Viele Grüße der Whip


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (10. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Stolperbiken kannst du damit vergessen, da du mit dem Hintern nicht tief genug runter kommst bei 29.
> Bekannter fährt daher (Transition) vorn 29 und hinten 27.5. Das taugt wohl bis S4, mit Subrosas und 2.5er Reifen.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Pauschalaussage will ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Mit meinem 29er Enduro fahre ich alles was ich mit dem 26er Enduro auch gefahren bin. Müsste +/- S3 sein, ein paar kleine gebaute Sprünge sind auch völlig problemlos. 

Das Spectral29 ist vielleicht nicht prädestiniert für schweres technisches Geländer aber es sollte doch einiges möglich sein. Mit einem 29er vom Schlage eines Trailfox, Enduro oder Prime geht natürlich noch mehr.


----------



## JDEM (10. November 2014)

Mit nem 29er sollte das Überschlagsgefühl zudem deutlich reduziert sein. Hab das bei steilen Kanten deutlich gemerkt, aber am besten selbst auf den Trails ausprobieren.


----------



## Whip (10. November 2014)

Danke für die Antworten 

Arsch schiebe ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr nach hinten... da muss es schon sehr steil werden. Soll man ja auch möglichst nicht, damit verliert man nur Kontrolle. Arme und Beine immer leicht angewinkelt lassen, siehe hier:





...nicht dass ich fahren könnte wie Matt Hunter


----------



## BlumenHolMan (11. November 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue Spectral AL 8.9 (2015)? 

Meines war ursprünglich für KW44 terminiert, danach kam eine E-Mail mit Lieferverzögerung von ca. 1-2 Wochen.  Und heute eine Verschiebung auf KW50!


----------



## Albrecht-IN (11. November 2014)

Dito... Bei mir heute das selbe Spiel. Heute hat der Rahmen gefehlt, das letzte mal die Fertigungskapazität


----------



## Knorri (11. November 2014)

Albrecht-IN schrieb:


> Dito... Bei mir heute das selbe Spiel. Heute hat der Rahmen gefehlt, das letzte mal die Fertigungskapazität


Hallo Leidensgenossen, ich habe ebenso frustierenden Salamitaktik Mails bekommen. Der Rahmen des 7.9 sollte identisch sein und da sind 6 von 8 ab Lager verfügbar.
Bei unserem lokalen und sehr großen Händler ist am Wochenende Rabattag, wenn ich dort nur halbwegs fündig werde war das heute die letzte Verzögerungsmail von Canyon, die mich interessiert hat!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToMo74 (11. November 2014)

Interessier mich weiter für das 14er Outlet Specki 8.9 (günstiger und ohne Wartezeit ;-) und da sind auf der HP die Informationen recht undetailliert. Könnte da bitte jemand mal an seinem Specki nachschauen und/oder einfach sein Wissen teilen?
Was für ein Lenker und Vorbau der RaceFace Turbine sind denn das genau? 
31,8 oder 35?
3/4 Riser oder Flatbar?
Breite 725mm?
Beim Vorbau in M welche Länge hat der? 60/70/90?
Merci


----------



## bajcca (12. November 2014)

@ToMo74 
Lenker /Vorbau 31,8
Lenkerbreite 740mm Low Rise
Vorbau 60mm 6Grad bei Größe M


----------



## ToMo74 (12. November 2014)

bajcca schrieb:


> @ToMo74
> Lenker /Vorbau 31,8
> Lenkerbreite 740mm Low Rise
> Vorbau 60mm 6Grad bei Größe M


Danke


----------



## Zerbi (12. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mir ist das Spectral 29 in XL ziemlich sicher zu kurz, vor allem wegen dem stark geneigten Sitzrohr. Der Reach wäre für so Rumrollern noch ok, halt eher “wendig“ statt laufruhig. Habe mich daher für das Spectral 27.5 XL entschieden, das entspricht genau den Maßen meines andren Bikes. Bin 202/100.



Hmm, wie meinst du das mit "zu kurz" und stark geneigtem Sitzrohr. Der Sitzrohrwinkel ist doch gleich groß zwischen 27.5 und 29, die Sitzrohrlänge beim 29er aber um 2,5cm länger. Oder meinste das Oberrohr bzw. Reach? Das wäre beim 29er mit dem Stumpjumper in XL vergleichbar und da fühlte es sich vom Reach bzw. von der Entfernung zum Lenker eigentlich ganz gut an. War halt nur die Sitzrohrlänge nicht ausreichend. Versteh auch gar nicht so richtig, warum das 27.5er in XL so lang vom Oberrohr ist. Kommt dem Stumpjumper in XXL ja schon sehr nahe und da befürchte ich, dass die Sitzposition wieder Richtung Hardtail - also gestreckt geht. Oder irre ich mich grad total? Bin leider auch nur Hardtail bisher gefahren - aufgrund meiner Größe (205/102).

Grüße Z.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (12. November 2014)

@ToMo74

Das Blau der Ergon-Griffe passt 100% perfekt. In der Tat ist der Blauton des Ergon-Sattels aber geringfügig anders (etwas wärmer hellblau, nicht so cool grell wie das Ultramarin der Rahmen-Decals). Aber keinesfalls störend.

Die üblichen von anderen Anbietern erhältlichen blau eloxierten Anbauteile würden übrigens auch perfekt zum Rahmen mit seinen Decals passen, das erkennt man schon an den blauen Kappen/Drehrädern von Gabel und Dämpfer.

Andere Fotos habe ich derzeit nicht wg. Handy-Defekt.


Gruß, Lars


----------



## ToMo74 (12. November 2014)

@Sonnenstern28 
Danke für die Info. Der blaue Ergon ist mittlerweile raus, da er nicht diese Verstärkungen am Rand und Hinten wie der SM3 Pro hat. Den fahre ich seit Jahren sehr zufrieden auf dem XC, sieht aber mitgenommen aus aber noch intakt. Bei dem blauen Kunstleder mach ich mir Sorgen wegen der Haltbarkeit., auch mal bei einem Sturz.
Favorisiere grad die Idee eines blauen Lenkers, wenns dann doch das 14er in black sea wird...

Und das 9.9 er in braun ist trotz der Pike auch raus. Den Mehrpreis von 500€ ist es mir nicht wert (XO ist ja bei beiden Modellen drauf) und der CC Dämpfer ist mir zu tricky was Einstellung und Haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (13. November 2014)

Die Woche ist endlich mein 7.9 angekommen. Leider haben Sie vergessen die Pedale mitzuschicken. ggggrrr.
Habe noch eine kleine Hoffnung, das die Sendung zwei Pakete hatte und der Postbote morgen nochmal klingelt.

Beim Zusammenbau ist mir ein Aufkleber auf der Kettenstrebe aufgefallen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wozu er da ist?
Das Weiße war übrigens nur Montagepaste, welche sich leicht entfernen ließ.


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. November 2014)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Die Woche ist endlich mein 7.9 angekommen. Leider haben Sie vergessen die Pedale mitzuschicken. ggggrrr.
> Habe noch eine kleine Hoffnung, das die Sendung zwei Pakete hatte und der Postbote morgen nochmal klingelt.
> 
> Beim Zusammenbau ist mir ein Aufkleber auf der Kettenstrebe aufgefallen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wozu er da ist?
> Das Weiße war übrigens nur Montagepaste, welche sich leicht entfernen ließ.




Na endlich mal eins in electric blue...!  Kannst du mal ein paar schöne Fotos machen wo das blue schön zur Geltung kommt...???


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Albrecht-IN (13. November 2014)

Mehr Fotos von dem blauen 7.9
Bitte bitte


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2014)

Albrecht-IN schrieb:


> Mehr Fotos von dem blauen 7.9
> Bitte bitte


Hast aber das Codewort vergessen: Lackschutzfolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. November 2014)

...


----------



## Catweazle81 (13. November 2014)

@S1lverSurf3r Der kleine Lackschutzaufkleber schützt die gegenüberliegende Kettenstrebe vor Kratzern durch die Bremsscheibe bei der Radmontage.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hast aber das Codewort vergessen: Lackschutzfolie.





Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @S1lverSurf3r Der kleine Lackschutzaufkleber schützt die gegenüberliegende Kettenstrebe vor Kratzern durch die Bremsscheibe bei der Radmontage.


Erster ;p


----------



## Whip (14. November 2014)

hab mir gestern das 9.9er bestellt... jetzt heisst es warten... dabei bin ich schon so gespannt wie das Ding auf dem Trail abgeht


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (14. November 2014)

Heute bei schönen Wetter ein paar Bilder im Garten geschossen. Die Aufkleber und der Kettenschutz kommen natürlich noch ab. ;-)

Bilder und Fahreindrücke vom Trail folgen sobald ich meine Pedale habe.


----------



## Deleted176859 (14. November 2014)

Danke für die Bilder...! Das ist ja mal ein schöööönes Blau! Jetzt fehlen noch paar Pics in whiskey brown zum Vergleich wer ein 9.9 / EX denn schon hätte......


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Albrecht-IN (14. November 2014)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Heute bei schönen Wetter ein paar Bilder im Garten geschossen. Die Aufkleber und der Kettenschutz kommen natürlich noch ab. ;-)
> 
> Bilder und Fahreindrücke vom Trail folgen sobald ich meine Pedale habe.



Da steigt die Vorfreude auf meins 
Welche Größe ist das? L?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen noch paar Pics in whiskey brown zum Vergleich......


Gibts in jedem Supermarkt* 


*mit Zuckercouleur


----------



## th_philipp (15. November 2014)

Bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorri (15. November 2014)

Ich habe mir heute den Verschiebungs-Mail-Frust von der Seele gefahren:




Hier sollte eigentlich schon längst das Spectral stehen! (Ich hatte leider nur ein Handy dabei)


----------



## Hillside (15. November 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> fahre mal ein Speci Stumpjumper in 29 Probe....die GEO zum Specki ist recht ähnlich....



Er soll also zum Händler gehen und ein Kaufinteresse vortäuschen, das er gar nicht hat? Der Händler darf ihm dann das Rad einstellen, ihn beraten und es am Ende wieder sauber machen? 

Nur, weil der Versender, bei dem er gerne sparen will (die Händlermarge, von dem der Händler seine Mitarbeiter und seine Miete bezahlt), zu weit weg ist?

"Geiz ist geil"


----------



## deralteser (16. November 2014)

Das whisky-braun gefällt mir sehr gut! Wirkt sehr edel!


----------



## Deleted176859 (16. November 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das whisky-braun gefällt mir sehr gut! Wirkt sehr edel!




Stimmt, aber leider gibts das "Jim Beam" erst ab 3k.....


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (16. November 2014)

Albrecht-IN schrieb:


> Da steigt die Vorfreude auf meins
> Welche Größe ist das? L?



Jep es ist L. Habe schon eine Runde gedreht und es passt perfekt. SL 89 cm ohne Schuhe


----------



## th_philipp (16. November 2014)

Was sagst Du zu den 2015er Fox-Komponenten. Funktionieren Dämpfer und Gabel zufriedenstellend ? (bspw. bzgl. Ansprechverhalten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (16. November 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Was sagst Du zu den 2015er Fox-Komponenten. Funktionieren Dämpfer und Gabel zufriedenstellend ? (bspw. bzgl. Ansprechverhalten)



Meine 2015er Talas an meine Spectral al 8.0 spricht super an, kein Vergleich zu den 2013er Modellen die ich auch selbst gefahren bin


----------



## th_philipp (16. November 2014)

Bin immer noch am überlegen ob Spectral 8.9 oder 9.9 für 110 kg Lebendgewicht. Der Preisunterschied spielt in dem Fall keine Rolle

- Fox oder DB inline + Pike
- blau oder whiskey brown


----------



## shalala (17. November 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Bin immer noch am überlegen ob Spectral 8.9 oder 9.9 für 110 kg Lebendgewicht. Der Preisunterschied spielt in dem Fall keine Rolle
> 
> - Fox oder DB inline + Pike
> - blau oder whiskey brown


Diese Frage quält mich auch noch. Ich bin eigentlich Anfänger, möchte dennoch ein solides Gerät kaufen.
Wie groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen XT und X0? Wie spürbar sind die Unterschiede zwischen M1700 und 1501?


----------



## ToMo74 (17. November 2014)

shalala schrieb:


> Diese Frage quält mich auch noch. Ich bin eigentlich Anfänger, möchte dennoch ein solides Gerät kaufen.
> Wie groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen XT und X0? Wie spürbar sind die Unterschiede zwischen M1700 und 1501?



Hat sich bei mir auch gestellt die Frage:
- das Blau ist geil, aber ich will keine XT fahren, da ich bisher schon SRAM fahre und dabei bleiben will. Eher Sympathie als ein richtiger Unterschied. Beide Systeme fahren und dann für sich selbst entscheiden.
- das Braun und die Pike ist geil, dem CC Inline traue ich nicht und zudem mit für mich zu vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Kostet zudem noch 500€ mehr

==> das Outlet bietet wohl meine Lösung. Ein Sram X0/Fox Mix, dafür dann in Schwarz mit Blau (+Anodisiert anstatt lackiert) und "nur" 2.500€. Sind zwar 14er Fox Teile, die angeblich nicht so fein laufen wie die 15er und die Pike, aber ich riskiere das mal - bin ja kein Profi ;-)


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. November 2014)

Hi, die Fox 32er und 34er Performance Federgabeln unterscheiden sich nicht von 2014 nach 2015. Fox hat bislang nur die Factory-Kartuschen sowie die 36er überarbeitet. Die 2014/2015er 32er (leicht) und 34er (steifer aber sehr schwer) in Performance sprechen sehr sensibel an, besitzen nur etwas zu wenig Druckstufe im offenen Modus. Ich fahre sie bergab und bergauf immer im Trail-Modus und freue mich über mein Sorglos-Fahrwerk da ich das CTD-System nicht verstellen brauche. Grüße, Lars P.S.: Nichts gegen die Pike die wohl top performen soll.


----------



## Wiely (18. November 2014)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Heute bei schönen Wetter ein paar Bilder im Garten geschossen. Die Aufkleber und der Kettenschutz kommen natürlich noch ab. ;-)
> 
> Bilder und Fahreindrücke vom Trail folgen sobald ich meine Pedale habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335646 Anhang anzeigen 335647 Anhang anzeigen 335650



Lieber,

Kannst du ein Bild von der rechten Seite des Bikes zu nehmen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Mathias


----------



## Albrecht-IN (19. November 2014)

So schnell kann sich's ändern... Mein Termin wurde auf KW50 verschoben und heute kommt die Versandbestätigung 
Die Produktionsplanung würd ich echt gern mal sehen.


----------



## ToMo74 (20. November 2014)

So endlich hab ich eine Entscheidung getroffen 

Das Outlet Spektral 29 8.9 aus 2014 ist bestellt! War die ganze Zeit eigentlich nur noch am Überlegen wegen der Farbe (Black sea), aber mit den "gesparten" 500€ wurde sogleich in ein bisschen Neuteile und Individualisierung gesteckt - macht auch Spaß ;-)
Lieferzeit ist quasi nicht vorhanden, sollte nächste Woche da sein


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (21. November 2014)

herzlichen Glückwunsch, gute Wahl! viel Spaß!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (22. November 2014)

Ja wirklich gute Wahl, bitte berichte dann 'mal gerne mit Fotos von Deinen Individualisierungserfolgen und natürlich den ersten Fahreindrücken vom Hometrail. Grüße, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorri (22. November 2014)

Nach einigen Verzögerungsmails ist mein Spectral AL 8.9 in Größe XL letzten Donnerstag angekommen.



 

Nach zwei Tagen Tests und Einstellungen (auf Schrittlänge 95cm und 195 cm Körpergröße) sieht es nun so aus:


 
Die Farbe hat die Handy Kamera verfälscht.

Ich schreibe mal zusammen was ich bisher testen konnte.
Neugierig war ich besonders auf die Klettereigenschaften, mein 2009er Nerve AM hat eine Fox Talas Gabel die ich bei jedem Anstieg ab 10 % Steigung abgesenkt habe, weil ich die flachere Position entspannender finde. Diese Funktion vermisse ich bei dem Spectral wirklich nicht, der Grip der Reifen ist bergauf absolut ausreichend. Auf einer 20 % Wurzelstrecke mit viel Laub kam ich mit nur kurzem Durchdrehen und schnellem Wiedergreifen bergauf. Das ist mir vor einer Woche mit meine Nerve nicht gelungen, da ich bei jeder Wurzel mehr quer als geradeaus gekommen bin. In Kurven auf der Abfahrt sind die Kombination aus Nobby Nick hinten und Fat Albert vorne auf dem 26er Nerve im Vorteil. Mein Eindruck ist, dass die seitlichen Stollen weiter herausstehen und bei gedrückten Kurvenfahrten besser greifen.
Verzögern ist mit den Contis wieder perfekt.

Der 2x10 Antrieb gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut. Kein Kettenschlagen und fast alle Schaltkombinationen ohne Schleifen am Umwerfer fahrbar. An die Shimano Schaltgriffe muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen, sie sind nicht sehr dicht am Bremshebel wodurch ich das Runterschalten mit dem Zeigefinger schlecht erreichbar finde, oder ich muss den Bremshebel zu hoch stellen. Kommen die mit den i-Spec Adapter näher zusammen?

Die Bremsen verzögern nach einer kurzen Einbremsphase super und sind gut dosierbar. Quietschen oder klingeln hatte ich noch keines. Das einzige was man ein wenig hört ist die Kette, die durch die Kettenführung läuft. Störend finde ich das aber nicht.

Die Satteltasche kommt natürlich noch runter, ich brauchte nur ein wenig Werkzeug auf den ersten Fahrten. Super ist auch, dass in den Flaschenhalter bei dem XL Rahmen auch große Flaschen passen.

Alles in Allem bin ich super zufrieden. Das Bike fährt genial und ich freue mich darauf herauszufinden wie es sich auf längeren Ausfahrten anfühlt.

Ich hoffe der Bericht und die Bilder helfen anderen XL Bikern auf der Suche nach einem Bike mit cooler Optik und perfektem Fahrspaß.


----------



## shalala (23. November 2014)

Danke für den Bericht. Kannst du noch ein paar Worte zu der Gabel und den Dämpfern verlieren? Bist du zufrieden? Ansprechverhalten?


----------



## Ste2014 (23. November 2014)

Knorri schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche kommt natürlich noch runter, ich brauchte nur ein wenig Werkzeug auf den ersten Fahrten.



Hatte mich im ersten Moment erschreckt.


----------



## Knorri (23. November 2014)

Den Dämpfer und den Hinterbau finde ich super, der spricht toll an und auch bei hohem Reifendruck wird alles geschluckt. Mit niedrigerem Reifendruck ist auch Schotter kaum noch als solcher zu erkennen. Normalerweise fahre ich mit meinen gut 90 kg Nettogewicht zwischen 1,5 und 2 bar. D.h. Auf 2 bar aufpumpen und fahren,bis es mir zu schwammig wird, dann wird wieder nachgepumpt. Am Vorderrad fahre ich den 26er Schwalbe Fat Albert eher bis 1 bar runter, dann schluckt schon der 2,4er Reifen alle kleinen Unebenheiten weg. Probleme mit Snakebites Hatte ich nie, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich eher selten Treppen oder ähnliche scharfkantige größere Steine überfahre.

Bei der Gabel habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie nicht sonderlich steif ist. Optisch arbeitet sie sichtbar, fahrtechnisch kann ich das nicht feststellen, da ist alles bisher ok. Bei größeren Bodenwellen habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie nicht so wegtaucht wie die 140er 26 Zoll Talas, was auch an den 29er Reifen liegen könnte. Bei getrockneten Spuren von Erntemaschinen im Wald habe ich mir ein besseres Ansprechverhalten erhofft. Zumindest mit den 29er Laufrädern habe ich mir vorgestellt, das diese einfach weggebügelt werden, das ist nicht so. Hier werde ich auf jeden Fall noch weiter die Einstellungen durchtesten und mit dem Reifendruck experimentieren (ist aktuell noch leicht über 2 bar). Sollte das nicht besser werden würde ich sie später gegen eine Pike austauschen. Meine Talas Gabel hat ca. 5 Jahre gelebt, dann war auf de linken Seite die Beschichtung runtergeschliffen. Außer säubern und zwei Ölwechsel über 250.000 Höhenmeter habe ich dort auch nichts  dran gemacht. Nach dem Ölwechsel gab es aber jedes Mal ein Aha-Effekt, den hatte ich bei 29er Float Gabel nun nicht. Eine neue Talas habe ich Anfang des Jahres zum Schnäppchenpreis (360 €) bekommen und das Anfangs tolle Ansprechverhalten ist recht schnell zu einem normalen Ansprechen geworden. Dies hat die 29er Fox am Spectral von Anfang an.

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden. Es ist schön ausgewogen und ich fahre es mit ca. 20 % Sag. Nach Ableben der Gabel werde ich aber sicher mal eine Pike kaufen, wenigstens um zu überprüfen ob die wirklich so gut ist...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (26. November 2014)

Freut mich dass Du zufrieden bist. Solltest Du den Mountain King 2 und X-King in der ProTection-Variante (wie serienmäßig montiert) fahren, dann kann und sollte der Luftdruck in den Reifen noch deutlich reduziert werden. Die Reifenflanke ist derart verstärkt/steif, dass auch 1,5 Bar am Vorderreifen kein echtes Problem darstellen. Beim X-King kannst auch locker auf 1,8 hinten runter gehen. Ich wiege allerdings nur 78kg und fahre auch keine Bike-Parks oder 1m-Drops... nutze allerdings derzeit die beiden Reifen in 2.4 Racesport (nicht ProTection) und daher mit 1,8 bar vorne und 2,0 hinten. Grüße, Lars


----------



## varadero (27. November 2014)

Knorri schrieb:


> Alles in Allem bin ich super zufrieden.


Hallo Knorri!

Mich würde interessieren wie laut die Kettenführung unter der Kettenstrebe ist?
Schalten funktioniert damit auch einwandfrei?

Danke
Varadero

der noch "unten ohne" fährt! ;-)


----------



## Motorecky (27. November 2014)

Cxxc


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (27. November 2014)

Naja, in diesem Forumsblog wirst Du tendenziell wenig Leute finden die das Spectral 29 als schlechte Entscheidung ansehen ;-) M.E. sind beide Bikes sehr gut wenn man ein 29er Touren-/Trailfully und kein reines Enduro sucht. Das eine ist halt leichter (aber auch nur wg. der Reifen und der evtl. fehlenden RS Reverb) und das andere hat halt mehr Reserven für grobes Gelände (u.a. auch wg. mehr Federweg, den Reifen und der RS Reverb). Tatsächlich entscheidend für das "Wohlgefühl" ist die Passung der Geometrie des Rades zu der "Geometrie" Deines Körpers. Hierzu können wir nur schwerlich ein Urteil abgeben.


----------



## Ste2014 (27. November 2014)

Der Trend geht zum
Viertrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motorecky (27. November 2014)

Ne ne


----------



## Twenty9er (27. November 2014)

Knorri schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer und den Hinterbau finde ich super, der spricht toll an und auch bei hohem Reifendruck wird alles geschluckt. Mit niedrigerem Reifendruck ist auch Schotter kaum noch als solcher zu erkennen. Normalerweise fahre ich mit meinen gut 90 kg Nettogewicht zwischen 1,5 und 2 bar. D.h. Auf 2 bar aufpumpen und fahren,bis es mir zu schwammig wird, dann wird wieder nachgepumpt. Am Vorderrad fahre ich den 26er Schwalbe Fat Albert eher bis 1 bar runter, dann schluckt schon der 2,4er Reifen alle kleinen Unebenheiten weg. Probleme mit Snakebites Hatte ich nie, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich eher selten Treppen oder ähnliche scharfkantige größere Steine überfahre.
> 
> Bei der Gabel habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie nicht sonderlich steif ist. Optisch arbeitet sie sichtbar, fahrtechnisch kann ich das nicht feststellen, da ist alles bisher ok. Bei größeren Bodenwellen habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie nicht so wegtaucht wie die 140er 26 Zoll Talas, was auch an den 29er Reifen liegen könnte. Bei getrockneten Spuren von Erntemaschinen im Wald habe ich mir ein besseres Ansprechverhalten erhofft. Zumindest mit den 29er Laufrädern habe ich mir vorgestellt, das diese einfach weggebügelt werden, das ist nicht so. Hier werde ich auf jeden Fall noch weiter die Einstellungen durchtesten und mit dem Reifendruck experimentieren (ist aktuell noch leicht über 2 bar). Sollte das nicht besser werden würde ich sie später gegen eine Pike austauschen. Meine Talas Gabel hat ca. 5 Jahre gelebt, dann war auf de linken Seite die Beschichtung runtergeschliffen. Außer säubern und zwei Ölwechsel über 250.000 Höhenmeter habe ich dort auch nichts  dran gemacht. Nach dem Ölwechsel gab es aber jedes Mal ein Aha-Effekt, den hatte ich bei 29er Float Gabel nun nicht. Eine neue Talas habe ich Anfang des Jahres zum Schnäppchenpreis (360 €) bekommen und das Anfangs tolle Ansprechverhalten ist recht schnell zu einem normalen Ansprechen geworden. Dies hat die 29er Fox am Spectral von Anfang an.
> 
> Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden. Es ist schön ausgewogen und ich fahre es mit ca. 20 % Sag. Nach Ableben der Gabel werde ich aber sicher mal eine Pike kaufen, wenigstens um zu überprüfen ob die wirklich so gut ist...


 
Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht...endlich mal Bilder von einem XL-Spectral.
Ich denke ja, eine RS Pike passt besser  als eine Talas. Erst recht an ein XL-Bike, wo die dickeren Standrohre und die höhe Steifigkeit erst Recht Sinn machen.


----------



## Knorri (27. November 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Knorri!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren wie laut die Kettenführung unter der Kettenstrebe ist?
> Schalten funktioniert damit auch einwandfrei?
> ...



Hi Varadero,

man kann die Kettenführunh schon hören. Wenn man schneller fährt, vielleicht so ab 20 km/h sind die Reifen aber lauter. Im Wald hört man die Blätter, oder den rauen Untergrund auch mehr. Das rattern der Kette ist kein unangenehmes Geräusch und dir Funktion ist bisher super. Kein Klappern der Kette, noch kein Abspringen und Beim Schalten merke ich keinen Unterschied.
Sollte die Kettenführung doch mal stören, dann ist sie vermutlich schnell abgebaut.


----------



## Motorecky (27. November 2014)

Xxxxx


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (28. November 2014)

Falls Du 7.9 2014 mit 8.9 201*5* vergleichst:

Der wesentliche Unterschied ist m.E. das Gewicht der anderen Felgen sowie die geringfügig bessere XT Bremse ggü. der X7 Trail. Dafür sind 500 EUR Differenz durchaus happig.

Falls Du 7.9 2014 mit 8.9 201*4* Outlet vergleichst:

XT vs. SRAM XO oft Geschmacksache. Aus meiner Sicht ist die 2-fach SRAM X0 klar zu bevorzugen. Zusammen mit den besseren Felgen und den besseren Komponenten (RaceFace etc.) würde ich die 500 EUR Aufpreis zahlen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. November 2014)

Würde auch zum 2014er 7.9 tendieren... ...nicht etwa, weil ich es selbst habe.... es ist ist einfach von der Preis-Leistung top (erst Recht mit der Reduzierung)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motorecky (28. November 2014)

en


----------



## help (28. November 2014)

Knorri schrieb:


> Der 2x10 Antrieb gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut. Kein Kettenschlagen und fast alle Schaltkombinationen ohne Schleifen am Umwerfer fahrbar. An die Shimano Schaltgriffe muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen, sie sind nicht sehr dicht am Bremshebel wodurch ich das Runterschalten mit dem Zeigefinger schlecht erreichbar finde, oder ich muss den Bremshebel zu hoch stellen. Kommen die mit den i-Spec Adapter näher zusammen?


Wie du hier siehst kannst du den Abstand etwas verstellen:


----------



## icube (29. November 2014)

Hat jemand den Vergleich zum 650b 8.0EX? Kann mich nicht zwischen diesem und dem 9.9EX entscheiden, bei 1.86 und Größe L. Erfahrungen und Bilder wären super. 

Gruß icube


----------



## Motorecky (29. November 2014)

Cxx


----------



## ToMo74 (29. November 2014)

Soderla, das Spectral 8.9. von 2014 (Größe M) aus dem Outlet hat seinen ersten 2°C-Ausritt hinter sich und ist quasi entjungfert 

Zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung lag ne Woche und das Bike ist in einem tadellosem Zustand, weder Kratzer noch Dellen und alles perfekt eingestellt, kein Schleifen der Schaltung o.ä.. Das ist jetzt mein drittes Canyon und alle drei problemlos.

Durch das Outlet hab ich mir ein paar Euro gespart, die ich gleich wieder reinvestiert habe:
- Renthal Fatbar Carbon Lite und Renthal Vorbau
- Barfly 3.0 für meinen Edge
- neue Ergon GE1 Griffe in Blau
- neuer Ergon Sattel SM3 Pro (mein Lieblingsteil)
- Pedale XTR + Kurbelschutz Race Face
- Winterbereifung Maxxis Ardent hinten und HighRoller II vorne
- Flaschenhalter Elite Cannibal

==> Fazit der ersten Ausfahrt:
Erstmal etwas ungewohnt von einem Nerve XC Touren Fully auf das 29er AM, breiterer Lenker und ganz andere Position im Bike. Das alte XC war aber nach ein paar Minuten völlig vergessen, das Spectral fährt sich richtig geil. Trotzdem war die Belastung für die Knie und die Oberschenkel erstmal anderes, da muss sich der Körper erstmal umgewöhnen.
-Fahreindruck:
Souverän, durch nichts aus der Ruhe zu bringen, volle Kontrolle, laufruhig bergauf und bergab, kein Wippen und genug Reserve wenns ruppig wird. Bin heute mit 20% SAG gefahren im Trail Modus und das fühlt sich gut an. Bergab dann mal auf Descent und der Federweg wurde gut ausgenutzt. Wurzeln, Löcher o.ä. bügeln die 29er Räder einfach weg
- Was für ein Grip mit den beiden Maxxis Reifen. Auf der Strasse oder der Waldautobahn bleibt man gegenüber dem Nerve XC mit schneller XC Sommerbereifung gefühlt fast stehen, sobald aber Wald, Laub, Steine erreicht sind, ist der Unterschied gravierend. Ich dachte in einigen Kurven, der Reifen klebe am Boden...und das war nur der erste Ritt.
- Das Cockpit und die Griffe sind perfekt. Volle Kontrolle und keinerlei Probleme mit den Händen
==> Beste Entscheidung, dieses Spectral in 29 zu kaufen. Freu mich schon auf meine weiteren Hometrails und den Zeitvergleich bei STRAVA, die alten 26er Zeiten werden purzeln. Heute schon ne Minute schneller auf einer Testabfahrt... und der neue Helm liegt sicherheitshalber auch schon im Keller ;-)

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder, die restlichen dann in meinem Album


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (29. November 2014)

Sag ich doch ;-) Glückwunsch!

(Hat das Bike nicht ohnehin einen SM30 Pro - Sattel welcher eine OEM Version des SM3 Pro ist? Oder ist da echt noch ein Unterschied ... )


----------



## ToMo74 (29. November 2014)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch ;-) Glückwunsch!
> 
> (Hat das Bike nicht ohnehin einen SM30 Pro - Sattel welcher eine OEM Version des SM3 Pro ist? Oder ist da echt noch ein Unterschied ... )


 
Montiert ist ein OEM SM3 Sattel ohne den hinteren Diamantino Bezug des Pro Modells. Der war mir wichtig wegen der verbesserten Haltbarkeit, mein alter Pro hat viel mitgemacht und ist immer noch tadellos, auch nach Stürzen und Felskontakt des Sattels. Das trau ich dem "normalen" Material am Sm3 und dem SME nicht zu.


----------



## Motorecky (30. November 2014)

Xxx


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (30. November 2014)

Sieht echt besser aus!

Kann es sein, dass bei dem 8.9 die DTSwiss XM 1501 Spline 1 Felgen unmöglich von Ihren " Decals" (Laser-Logos?) befreit werden können?
Ich jedenfalls bekomme es nicht hin. Habt Ihr Tips?


----------



## moppedkauf (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin schon länger ein aufmerksamer Mitleser und mag mich kurz melden. Seit Jahren aktiv mit MTB und Crosser unterwegs und komme vom BMX.Dann längere Pause (5 Jahre) und nun wieder Vollangriff (wenn die Kinder mich rauslassen...).

Als erstes und ganz unverschämt muss ich doch eine brennende Frage loswerden:

Grundsätzlich: Ist der Kauf eines Canyon Spectral AL 29 8.9 oder eines Radon Slide 29 9.0 eine reine Glaubensfrage für Euch?

Ich schaue mir schon länger die Parts der Bikes an und komme nur zu einem Schluss: Was das eine nicht hat, wird's woanders kompensiert (Slide: Kashima Gedöns / Canyon: Raceface Turbine etc) ... Eigentlich sind sie beide auf Ihre Art Gleichwertig, oder?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Grüße aus der Oberpfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (1. Dezember 2014)

Guden!
Nicht, dass ich voreingenommen wäre und das hier ein Canyon-Fred ist  aber: ich hatte mir das 29erSlide mal zum testen geholt und dann stellte sich (für mich pers.) raus, dass das Specki einfach diesen Touch besser is'.
Für mich vorallem ausschlaggebend: Rahmen-Form/-Geo/-Design, Kabelführungen, Decals/Farben - das optische Gesamtpaket halt.
Und noch wichtiger: habe mich auf dem Specki direkt wohl(er) gefühlt.


----------



## moppedkauf (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Pit,
Ja, quasi die Ultraecke der Koblenzer   Mit der Kabelführung gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Beim Canyon sieht's "geschmeidig" aus- Das Slide kommt mir auch ein bissl hart rüber von der Form. Und Farben- man möchte gleich sagen: einmal Spectral mit elektrischem blau zum mitnehmen!" Danke für Deine Antwort!


----------



## Motorecky (1. Dezember 2014)

Yxx


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich kenne das Slide 29 auch nicht aber da soll es ja durchaus einen erheblichen Unterschied geben: Das Slide 130 29 aus dem Jahr 2014 soll weniger wendig (längere Kettenstreben und längerer Vorbau) als das Spectral 29 sein. Und gerade bei einem 29er ist das schon eine Sorge die ich hatte. Das Spectral 29 ist definitiv sehr wendig und agil. Allerdings hat Radon ALLE Slides mit Ausnahme des Carbon hinsichtlich der Rahmengeometrie vollständig überarbeitet. Ich gehe daher davon aus dass ab Saison 2015 sowohl das Radon 27,5 150er als auch das 29 130er (das Carbon 160er sowieso) nun tolle Spaßgeräte sind... und die Unterschiede zu Canyon damit echt marginal sind. Ich persönlich mag darüber hinaus einen durchdesignten und ausentwickelten Rahmen von Lutz Scheffer schon irgendwie lieber haben.


----------



## moppedkauf (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sonnenstern,

Das aktuelle Radon Slide 29 9.0 hat eine Kettenstrebenlänge von 450mm und das Spectral 445 mm; von daher ein Argument, dem ich folge.
Das Radon hat allerdings bei 22" einen Radstand von "nur" 1190mm und das Canyon 1197mm.

Interessant ist der Reach beim Radon, da sitzte echt bissl aufrechter. Zum Lutz: Meinst Du, der Bodo Probst kann es nicht?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das Slide 130 29 2014 hatte wohl eine noch längere Kettenstrebe (meine mich an 455 zu erinnern). Mir gefällt halt das aktuelle Scheffer "-Design" schon sehr. Und der Typ ist einfach sympathisch wenn man Interviews liest. Dazu habe ich aber echt keine qualifizierte Meinungsgrundlage...

Außer: Rahmengewicht
-Spectral 29 L : 2,57 kg
-Slide 29 2015 L : 2,99 kg

Bei gleichen Steifigkeitswerten.


----------



## Knorri (1. Dezember 2014)

moppedkauf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin schon länger ein aufmerksamer Mitleser und mag mich kurz melden. Seit Jahren aktiv mit MTB und Crosser unterwegs und komme vom BMX.Dann längere Pause (5 Jahre) und nun wieder Vollangriff (wenn die Kinder mich rauslassen...).
> 
> Als erstes und ganz unverschämt muss ich doch eine brennende Frage loswerden:
> 
> ...



Ich habe 2009 ein Nerve AM gekauft. Davon war und bin ich immer noch so begeistert, dass ich wieder ein Canyon wollte. Das Nerve AM hat mich über 300.000 Höhenmeter und ca. 10.000 km meine gut 90 kg ertragen, Sommer wie Winter.
Gut, die Hauptschwingenlager habe ich vor einem Jahr getauscht, einige Speichen erneuert, die Talas Gabel ersetzt und der Dämpfer ist auch langsam defekt. Der Ramen funktioniert aber immer noch einwandfrei. Das hat mir einfach Vertrauen in Canyon gegeben, so dass ich auch die Lieferterminverschiebungen ertragen habe.


----------



## moppedkauf (1. Dezember 2014)

Knorri schrieb:


> Das Nerve AM hat mich über 300.000 Höhenmeter und ca. 10.000 km meine gut 90 kg ertragen, Sommer wie Winter...


Hallo, ja so habe ich mir das gedacht. Ich fahre derzeit zwar ein Radon Hardtail, aber irgendwie fetzt das Canyon. Stecke Momentan zwischen dem Spectral 8.9 oder 9.9 auf der Canyon Seite, und auf der Radon zwickt mich das Slide 29 9.0 oder sogar 10.0

Alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## varadero (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde das 9.9er wieder kaufen! ;-)


 

 

 

 


(Leider nur grauslige Handybilder vom grausligen Herbstnebel.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moppedkauf (2. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Varadero,

Schöne Bilder! Meine Trails sehen in ca. 60% meiner Ausfahrten auch so aus, daher bin ich zuerst bei der Idee einer Neuanschaffung am Nerve hängen geblieben. Für diese Aktivitäten/Trails, gepaart mit zusätzlich 20% Straße, sollte das Nerve ja genügen. Aber irgendwas hindert mich, das Nerve zu ordern...

Lustiger weise hat die Bike in der aktuellen Ausgabe alle drei Versender unter die Lupe genommen. Gecheckt wurden Bikes um die 2000€. Das Spectral AL 29 7.9 hat mit 112,75 ggü Radon Slide 29 8.0 mit 113,5 und Rose Root Miller 29 mit 107,5 Punkte mit einem sehr gut abgeschlossen. Bei allen wurde das hohe Gewicht bemängelt; sonst hat das Spectral als Fazit: "bis ins Detail durchdachtes All Mountain, dem es an nichts fehlt. Mehr Geld ausgeben muss nur, wer unbedingt ein leichteres Bike braucht."

Als Vorteil fürs Canyon wurde auch gewertet, dass eine Dämpferpumpe und Torque Wrench dabei sind.

In meinem Kopf geht's grad so zu: "*110mm Federweg müssen reichen! Komm, 130 fetzen mehr. He geht's noch? das reizt Du niemals aus! Klar, kann man immer mal brauchen! Hmmm, vielleicht brauchst doch ne SRAM X0 Ausstattung und Nehms Radon? Macker, XT bringt Dich auch ans Ziel!..."
*
Ich drehe nochmal durch!


----------



## varadero (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja ja, das Leben ist manchmal wirklich kein Honigschlecken!!! 
Mir ging es auch so heuer im August. Im Nachhinein betrachtet war die Enscheidung zum Spectral aber gold richtig!!
Obwohl man das alles natürlich auch mit einem Starrbike fahren könnte ....


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. Dezember 2014)

Nimm die Eloxierte Variante in Schwarz (-200g) und ändere die Reifen in Racesport statt Protection (-200g) oder wenn der Durchstichschutz und die verstärkte Karkasse wichtig ist einen Nobby Nic EVO 2015 Snakeskin 2,25 (gleich breit wie Conti 2,4) und Du sparst in Summe immerhin 400g am Rad. Mit Nobby Nic EVO Liteskin 2,25 sparste nochmal 200g mußt dann aber Tubeless fahren, da sonst auf jeder 2. Tour Dornendurchstiche den Schlauch perforieren. Dann noch leichte Pedale und ab geht die Post. Gruß, Lars

Ergänzung: Habe mir gerade den Bike-Test in 1/2015 angeschaut. Der Rahmen des Radon Slide 8.0 29 130 und die 1900 DT-Felgen scheinen aber deutlich schwerer als die vom Canyon zu sein, denn das Gesamtgewicht übersteigt jenes des Canyon deutlich, obwohl das Slide an den billigen Performance Reifen nochmal ca. 150g ggü. dem Spectral spart. Und wie man mit ca. 90-100ml Dichtmilch pro 29er-Rad und dem schwereren Tubeless-Ventil ggü. dem von Canyon verbauten, superleichten (und pannenanfälligen) X-Light Schlauch von Schwalbe mit nur 130g Gewicht sparen soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Hoffentlich haben die Bike-Tester nicht zu viele Gramms wieder aufaddiert. Canyon-Bikes bleiben in schwarz eloxiert nämlich in der Regel leicht unter den Angaben auf der Homepage.


----------



## moppedkauf (2. Dezember 2014)

@ Varadero: Hammertour! Sehr schöne Pics. Das könnte eins meiner Wochenendziele ohne Familie sein ;-) Ja, man könnte durchaus mittm Hardtail da runter, aber will man das? Dafür denke ich, wäre auch selbst mit einem Nerve der Spaß bissl reduziert. Daher eher Daumen hoch fürs Spectral!

@Sonnenstern: Ganz ehrlich? Ob ich mit meinen 110 Kg auf 200g an der Farbe spare, wäre in etwa so sinnvoll wie Jürgen Klopp nach einem Ratschlag fürs Gewinnen zu fragen ;-)))))
Aber der Tip mit dem Reifen merk ich mir. Als Pedale denke ich eigentlich an die schweren XTR. Für 79€ Schnäppchen... Wie gesagt, bevor ich 200-300 Gramm am Rad spare, kann ich auch mal ein fränkisches Bier weniger süffeln... Ne, blöde Idee.


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Dezember 2014)

Jaja die Luxusprobleme...

Ich hatte 6 Jahre lang ein 2008er Nerve AM (140mm): tolles Bike mit ausgereiftem Rahmen, dass mich überall hingebracht (u.a. 3 AlpenXe) hat.

Dann kam das 2014er Nerve 8.9: in meinen Augen keine großen Unterschiede zum Nerve AM - die großen Räder haben die 30mm weniger Federweg gut kompensiert - und: es gut voran/spritzig isses. Bin damit auch in der Pfalz (Kalmit, Weinbiet etc.) unterwegs gewesen und war ganz begeistert.

Der Bauch/das Herz wollte aber doch schon immer das Specki und als es endlich lieferbar war und ich das 29er-Nerve zu einem sehr! guten Kurs loswerden konnte, hab ich sofort zugeschlagen. 
Jetzt paßt's auch: zwar etwas "langsamer" aber noch etwas mehr Reserven, insgesamt stabileres, kontrollierteres Fahrgefühl und die tolle Rahmenform (Oberrohr und Sitzstreben auf einer Linie, sowie der "Mondraker-Oberrohr-Knick") macht's für mich einfach zur Zeit zum Traumbike.


----------



## moppedkauf (2. Dezember 2014)

Luxusprobleme trifft es so ziemlich genau. Probleme sind da, um gelöst zu werden, daher habe ich soeben mein erstes Canyon geordert. In ein paar Tagen wird hier das Spectral AL 29 8.0 in electric blue / XL stehen. Womit ich auch direkt meinen ersten Tausch anvisiere. Rein aus optischen Gründen suche ich schon jetzt mal nach einer Race Face Turbine in blau. Gibt's bei Bike Discount, aber vielleicht mag jemand in schwarz tauschen? Grüße von einem neuem Canyon Reiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (2. Dezember 2014)

moppedkauf schrieb:


> @ Varadero: Hammertour! Sehr schöne Pics. Das könnte eins meiner Wochenendziele ohne Familie sein ;-) Ja, man könnte durchaus mittm Hardtail da runter, aber will man das? Dafür denke ich, wäre auch selbst mit einem Nerve der Spaß bissl reduziert. Daher eher Daumen hoch fürs Spectral!
> 
> @Sonnenstern: Ganz ehrlich? Ob ich mit meinen 110 Kg auf 200g an der Farbe spare, wäre in etwa so sinnvoll wie Jürgen Klopp nach einem Ratschlag fürs Gewinnen zu fragen ;-)))))
> Aber der Tip mit dem Reifen merk ich mir. Als Pedale denke ich eigentlich an die schweren XTR. Für 79€ Schnäppchen... Wie gesagt, bevor ich 200-300 Gramm am Rad spare, kann ich auch mal ein fränkisches Bier weniger süffeln... Ne, blöde Idee.


400g am Laufradsatz einzusparen, dass fühlt sich wie ein 2kg leichteres Bike an. Ich habe mir vor 4 Jahren ein LRS speichen lassen, unter dem Strich war es 600g leichter am gleichen Bike, die selbigen Reifen nur Milch statt Schläuche. Das Anfahren bzw. Beschleunigen war beeindruckend, wie ein Turbolader! Wer viel Höhenmeter frisst und dynamisch bikt, für den rechnet sich so eine Umrüstung.

Im Januar werde ich mir das 9.9 bestellen, danach werde ich die Reifen durch Nobby Nic 2.25 ersetzen und auf Schlauchlos umrüsten. Für meinen Einsatzgebiet und Vortrieb ist das der Reifen. Es wird in Schwarz bestellt, da Gabel und Rahmen in gleicher Farbe lackiert sind, sonst wäre es Whiskey Brown geworden.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. Dezember 2014)

100% Zustimmung. Gute Reifenwahl. Nimmste Liteskin oder Snakeskin?
Ich habe Anfangs im Spätsommer 'mal testweise Racing Ralph Evo 2,25 (517g) hinten und Rocket Ron Evo Liteskin 2,25 (507g) auf dem Spectral gehabt - um einen Vergleich mit meinem Racefully welches die gleiche Bereifung hatte ziehen zu können. Genial in der Beschleunigung und im Rollverhalten. Aber sehr bitter bzgl. Durchstiche :-(
Nun habe ich wieder X-King hinten (620g) und Mountain King II vorne (710g) beide in 2,4 in Racesport statt ProTection d'rauf mit Dichtmilch statt Schläuchen. Gefühlt rollen die genauso gut wie die Schwalbe Race-Kombi nur eben mit mehr Grip! Für mich ein griffiger und schneller, pannensicherer AllMountain-Mix. Natürlich nix für Enduro oder Bikepark.


----------



## ravenride (2. Dezember 2014)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung. Gute Reifenwahl. Nimmste Liteskin oder Snakeskin?
> Ich habe Anfangs im Spätsommer 'mal testweise Racing Ralph Evo 2,25 (517g) hinten und Rocket Ron Evo Liteskin 2,25 (507g) auf dem Spectral gehabt - um einen Vergleich mit meinem Racefully welches die gleiche Bereifung hatte ziehen zu können. Genial in der Beschleunigung und im Rollverhalten. Aber sehr bitter bzgl. Durchstiche :-(
> Nun habe ich wieder X-King hinten (620g) und Mountain King II vorne (710g) beide in 2,4 in Racesport statt ProTection d'rauf mit Dichtmilch statt Schläuchen. Gefühlt rollen die genauso gut wie die Schwalbe Race-Kombi nur eben mit mehr Grip! Für mich ein griffiger und schneller, pannensicherer AllMountain-Mix. Natürlich nix für Enduro oder Bikepark.



Ich nehme Liteskin, diese wiegen laut Website 605g, das sind gegenüber den Contis 390g + ca. 130g ohne Schläuche, sind unter dem Strich 520 g Gewichtersparnis. (Mountain King 2,4 wiegt 840g / XKing 760g) Ich habe mit den Nobbys in den letzten 4 Jahren sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ist vom Fahrergewicht / Fahrstil / Untergrund abhängig und lässt sich auf andere so nicht adaptieren. 

Was mir Sorge bereitet ist der Cane Creek DB Inline, es gibt keine klaren Aussagen / Test zu diesen Dämpfer. Man ließt, dass man alles einstellen kann, ob das tatsächlich so funktioniert? Bis jetzt stand nirgends geschrieben, dass es ein super, oder ein sehr gut in der Praxis einstellbarer Dämpfer ist. Oder im Vergleich zu Fox Float, zudem wird der CCDB Inline von anderen Bikeherstellern selten verbaut. Irgend wie ahne ich nichts Gutes!


----------



## th_philipp (2. Dezember 2014)

Naja, wenn man sucht findet man zum Cane Creek DB Inline schon Einiges an Erfahrungen. Das meiste ist halt in englisch verfasst.
Zwei gute Quellen wurden hier ja schon von mir genannt. Die Durchdringung von Berichten verläuft halt relational zur Marktverfügbarkeit.

Es finden sich ebenso einige Hersteller die den Dämpfer verbauen: Canyon Spectral, Specialized Enduro, Ghost Riot LT .........schau doch mal bei CaneCreek nach.

Findest Du alles in englischen MTB-Foren, bei CaneCreek oder in der Cane Creek Lounge (ebenfalls auf deren Website)


Den Vergleich zum Float CTD habe ich aber auch bisher nur andeutungsweise rauslesen können.


----------



## Rothaus033 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
war vor kurzem in Koblenz zum Spectral 29 Probe zu fahren.
Komme von einem 29er Hardtail,nun fiel mir die sehr kompakte Sitzhaltung auf dem Bike auf.Klar,Allmountain,okay.
Hatte irgendwie das Gefühl ein zu kleines Bike unterm Ar... zu haben.Hab dann mal das Nerve in selber Grösse gefahren,passte besser.
Will aber spectral haben.Macht es Sinn auf grösseren Rahmen zu gehen um mehr Reach,bzw,gestrecktere Haltung zu bekommen?
Von längerem Vorbau wurde mir vom Verkäufer abgeraten.Vom grösseren Rahmen wegen Höhe Lenker auch.
Bin 186,SL 91,eigentlich klarer L Kandidat,ab wann empfiehlt sich XL?Wer von euch hat eins ?

Ciao


----------



## okumb4 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bin 186,SL 91,eigentlich klarer L Kandidat,ab wann empfiehlt sich XL?Wer von euch hat eins ?

Ciao[/QUOTE]
Hatte erst in einem anderen Thread hier im Canyon channel geschrieben, was aber eigendlich mehr hierher passt 
Naja also ich bin 189cm und hab SL von 90.
Mir wurde das XL ans Herz gelegt, da du und ich zwischen zwei größen liegst teilst du also mein leid .
Ich bin vorher 54cm HT Rahmen gefahren, dass ging auch ohne probleme.
Bis jetzt hab ich nur leute gesehen, die über 192cm waren und ein XL gefahren haben.Zumindest bis jetzt.
Standart ist dort ein 70mm Vorbau verbaut, dafür wäre halt deine Armlänge interessant. Meine ist bei 75cm, was etwas länger ist.
Ich habe mit jetzt bei Bikeunit alle Parts zum umbauen bestellt ( Vorbau 30/40mm + Lenker mit rise 15/30mm )
Da du ja gestreckt sitzen willst, wird XL dein maß sein, denn verkürzen kannst du es durch ein anderen vorbau immer noch, dann hast du zumindest L maße was die Streckung angeht.


Wenn das alles scheiße ist gibt es zum schluss die Retoure


----------



## moppedkauf (2. Dezember 2014)

Rothaus033 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war vor kurzem in Koblenz zum Spectral 29 Probe zu fahren.(...) Bin 186,SL 91,eigentlich klarer L Kandidat,ab wann empfiehlt sich XL?Wer von euch hat eins ?
> 
> Ciao


... Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich heute mein Spectral 8.0 in XL erwarb?  Wollt's nur nochmal kurz sagen


----------



## okumb4 (2. Dezember 2014)

Na dann ... Her mit dem Feedback und Herzlichen Glücksstrumpf


----------



## Rothaus033 (3. Dezember 2014)

hi okumb4,
danke für Antwort,
Hab halt Bedenken wegen Sitzposition zum Pedal hin.
Weil das Sitzrohr 6 cm länger ist und durch das 4 cm längere Steuerrohr die Sitzposition doch arg nach hinten geht.
Reach ändert sich nur um 1 cm,aber es geht ziemlich in die Höhe.

Schaunmermal......

Ciao


----------



## Rothaus033 (3. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (3. Dezember 2014)

Rothaus033 schrieb:


> hi okumb4,
> danke für Antwort,
> Hab halt Bedenken wegen Sitzposition zum Pedal hin.
> Weil das Sitzrohr 6 cm länger ist und durch das 4 cm längere Steuerrohr die Sitzposition doch arg nach hinten geht.
> ...



Grüße.
Also laut deiner Maße hast du lange beine und nen kurzen Oberkörper. Interessant wäre dabei deine Armlänge. Wenn du beim Laufen mit den Händen den boden berühst, dann würde ich XL nehmen  
Spaß bei Seite...Wenn du also eine Armlänge von 70 cm hast, dann nimmt die L. Hast du aber wie ich 75cm oder mehr, dann würde ich zur XL greifen, die kannst du dir dann so anpassen wie du es willst und hättest 4cm luft die du mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen könntest.
Bei dem L kannst du kein 100mm dran machen um vielleicht noch ein wenig nach vorn zu kommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## okumb4 (3. Dezember 2014)

Du meinst also, dass das bike in 29zoll und XL sinnfrei sind und man lieber 27,5zoll nehmen soll?


----------



## th_philipp (3. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es Leute die so um die 110KG (Abtropfgewicht) wiegen und zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer im Spectral sind? Wenn ja, wie schwer seid Ihr und welchen Dämpfer verwendet Ihr?

Laut CaneCreek sind 112KG schon grenzwertig:

Mail an CaneCreek:
i am thinking about buying a Canyon Spectral Al 29 with a DB Inline shock.
My bodyweight is 112 kilogramms, with equiquement it should be about 125 kilogramms.
Does the DB Inline shock fit to my weight or am i too heavy for a good suspension performance? Have you tested that in real life?

Antwort von Cane Creek:
Max recommended pressure on the shock is about 250psi and generally the pressure needed for proper sag is close to body weight in psi.  So in this case you would be very close to max pressure, if not beyond it.   So likely you'll want to reduce the volume and you'll probably be close to the end of the range for HSC.  However we have tested with riders in your weight range and they were happy with the performance.

Bin nun unsicher welcher Dämpfer für mich passend ist: Fox Float CTD oder Cane Creek DB Inline. Je mehr Infos man hat desto mehr Probleme meint man zu haben. Sch*** Internet


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2014)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass das bike in 29zoll und XL sinnfrei sind und man lieber 27,5zoll nehmen soll?


 
Ausser man hat extrem lange Beine und fährt gerne aufrecht sitzend.


----------



## okumb4 (3. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ausser man hat extrem lange Beine und fährt gerne aufrecht sitzend.


Für mich war diese haltung ein muss, da ich ungern wie auf ein Rennrad sitzen. 27,5 war keine Option für mich, aber vielleicht wird es das, wenn die XL wirklich scheisse ist beim 29er.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe die von Dir beschriebenen Bedingungen - nur halt auf kleinerem Niveau. Bin 1,81 mit vglw. langen Beinen und kürzerem Oberkörper sowie Armen/Reach. Damit liege ich genau zwischen M und L und fühle mich interessanterweise auf M wohler als auf L. Mein Sattelauszug ist bei M schon erheblich und führt mit nach vorne versetztem Sattel (im Rahmen des normalen Verstellbereichs) und beiden Spacern sogar unter dem serienmäßigen Vorbau zu einer aus meiner Sicht perfekten, etwas aufrechten Sitzposition. Probleme auf Steilstücken habe ich keine und ich klettere gerne und viel mit meinem Rad. Aber ich bin gespannt auf das Feedback zum XL-Rahmen. Grüße, Lars


----------



## Motorecky (5. Dezember 2014)

xxc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (5. Dezember 2014)

Motorecky schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> möchte mein Spectral 7.9 2014 auf Tubless umrüsten. Montiert sind:
> *Felgen* DT Swiss M1700 Spline
> ...


Dein Mudguard wird doch nicht da "oben" befestigt!? Absicht!?


----------



## Motorecky (5. Dezember 2014)

Cxx


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. Dezember 2014)

Tubeless - Video - Anleitungen (speziell von Continental gibt es sehr ausführliche) anschauen. Dann solltest Du prüfen ob Tubelessfelgenband bereits auf beiden Felgen drauf ist und die Speichenlöcher verschließt. Bei meinem Spectral war das der Fall. Auch die Tubeless-Ventile sollten mitgeliefert worden sein. Ich würde Stans NoTubes-Dichtmilch verwenden und eine große Flasche mit ca 500ml kaufen. Eine gute Standpumpe reicht in der Regel aus. Kompressor muss nicht sein. Bei 29er je nach Reifenvolumen ca. 90-120ml Dichtmilch pro Rad verwenden. Reifen und Felge sollten vorher mit bspw. Glasreiniger gut gesäubert werden. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. Dezember 2014)

Kleiner Tipp: Mit Schlauch vormontieren, aufpumpen bis Reifenwulst  bündig in der Felge sitzt und dann die Luft ablassen. Schlauch aus einer Reifenseite entfernen, der Reifenwulst auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite bleibt so fest/dicht in der Felge. Durch die geöffnete Seite das Tubeless-Ventil einsetzen (nur handfest anschrauben) und die Milch einfüllen. Dann Reifenwulst sauber vom Ventil aus beginnend in die Felge drücken bis die letzten 10-20cm Öffnung nur noch sehr schwer zu schließen sind. Jetzt Standpumpe anschließen und sofort lospumpen mit kräftigen Stößen sobald Du die letzte Öffnung verschlossen hast. Du kannst den Reifen auch so montieren und aufpumpen ohne Dichtmilch vorher einzufüllen. Dann die Luft wieder ablassen und den Ventileinsatz rausdrehen und die Milch durch das Ventil einfüllen. Dann Ventieinsatz wieder rein und wieder aufpumpen. Danach das ganze Rad so schütteln dass die Milch überall hinfließt, insb. an den Übergang von Reifenwulst zur Felge. Die Protection Reifen von Conti sind etwas widerspenstig zu montieren aber sehr schnell dicht. Nur bei meinen Racesport-Versionen war es etwas aufwendiger abzudichten.


----------



## Motorecky (5. Dezember 2014)

Xxx


----------



## okumb4 (6. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin!
Hier erstmal der Reifen: 
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/nobby-nic.html

*Evolution line / Faltreifen*

57-622 (29 x 2.25)
LiteSkin
PaceStar
Black
Der ist 605 g schwer und der leichteste 

Hier ist ein Video, dort findest du alles was du brauchst und wie es geht 

http://bike-channel.tv/film/pannenfrei-montageanleitung-fuer-tubeless-ready-reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurigo (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Als fleissiger Leser hier möchte ich das Resultat meines Projekts mit euch teilen. Konnte günstig einen Spectral-Rahmen in L ersteigern und da mein Nerve 9.9 in M für meine 182 und eher Trail und Allmountain lastigen Einsatz zu klein war und eine suboptimale Geometrie hatte wurde es spontan geschlachtet und die besten Parts wiederverwendet. Bin vom Resultat begeistert. Ziemlich genau 12.5kg ohne Pedale und ohne Einschränkungen im Einsatz. Anbei ein paar Bilder und die Teilleiste mit Gewichten für alle Teile-Nerds ;-)

Happy Trails


----------



## Jaspero (6. Dezember 2014)

@zurigo seeeeeehr schön!! Wow.
Welches tune hast du beim debon air damfer und wie farht dass? Danke fur dein antwort !


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. Dezember 2014)

@okumb4

Hast Su den gewogen oder hoffst Du nur dass der die Werksangabe nicht überschreitet? Die Snakeskin 2,35 2015 NN haben mich als Schwalbe-Fan mit Ihren 770 bis 790g total enttäuscht.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## okumb4 (6. Dezember 2014)

Gruß. Hab die selbst noch nicht verbaut. Hab nur mal in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum gesehen, dass die einer verbaut hatte und zufrieden war mit dem Gewicht.
Inwiefern haben sich die Reifen enttäuscht? Das das gewicht nicht passte, oder weil die Fahreigenschaften sch### waren?
Hast du trotzdem momenan tubeless verbaut, oder bist wieder zum schlauch zurück


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. Dezember 2014)

Nur wg. des Gewichts habe ich die nicht verbaut. Bei 700g ist meine Schmerzgrenze. Bin tubeless mit Conti Racesport xking und mounntainking2 in 2,4 unterwegs und recht zufrieden. Aber der neue NN ist sicherlich gut.


----------



## zurigo (6. Dezember 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> @zurigo seeeeeehr schön!! Wow.
> Welches tune hast du beim debon air damfer und wie farht dass? Danke fur dein antwort !



Ist mid rebound, mid compression, fühlt sich nach einem ersten Einrollen sehr flauschig an und hat totzdem schöne Response und Gegendruck. Der Härtetest steht aber noch aus und Bottomless Rings gibts ja auch noch zum spielen..

Nobby Nic 2.35 gewogenen 786 Gramm. Herr Schwalbe sagt innerhalb Toleranz +/- 8% dafür aber umso stabiler! Aha...Danke Herr Schwalbe. Wo's die mit -8% gibt konnte mir bis jetzt aber auch noch niemand sagen...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das Gewicht hat mich auch geschockt. Fairerweise muss man sagen dass die 720g Angabe von Schwalbe schon ambitioniert ist da der neue NN nicht nur im Vgl. zur Konkurrenz breit (wie alle Schwalbe Reifen) ist sondern auch fette Stollen hat. Meine Contis in Racesport hätten bei gleicher Breite wohl eher das Gewicht der Schwalbe Snakeskins. Schwalbe Liteskins als wirklich leichtere Alternative sind mir einfach zu dünnhäutig für ein AllMountain.


----------



## okumb4 (6. Dezember 2014)

Wie siehts mit den Rolleigenschaften aus, welcher macht den mehr Sinn bei 70% Straßen/Schotterpiste?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. Dezember 2014)

Die Rolleigenschaften sind bei MK2 und NN gut und bei X-King und Rocket Ron sehr gut (Conti/Schwalbe). Bei Straße und Schotterpiste könntest Du sogar für ein Spectral etwas artfremd hinten Racing Ralph 2.25 und vorne Rocket Ron 2.25 fahren. Die sind exakt so breit wie meine Contis in 2.4 aber recht anfällig für Dornendurchstiche, solltest Du daher unbedingt tubeless fahren. Dann rollt es natürlich sensationell und der Grip im Gelände ist wg. der 29er Größe gar nicht schlecht, perfekt für lange Touren. Spart exakt 500g ggü. den serienmäßigen Contis Protection!!! Wenn Du 'mal testen willst, habe ich die Kombination fast neu etwas verschmutzt hier herumliegen in EVO/Liteskin (nur mit Schlauch gefahren) und gebe die für 50% des Internetstraßenpreis bzw. 2für1 ab.


----------



## okumb4 (6. Dezember 2014)

Darauf komm ich ggf. bald drauf zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorri (7. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Fahr(fehler)bericht:

Heute habe ich die Fox Gabel meines Spectral AL 8.9 unfreiwillig getestet. Ich bin ein paar lange Stufen heruntergefahren, solche bei denen man immer schneller wird, weil die Absätze zu kurz sind, um wirklich langsamer zu werden. Gerade freue ich mich noch über das satte Fahrwerk, da kommen zum Schluss ca. 8 normale Stufen. Einen kurzen Augenblick dachte ich mir "Sch****, jetzt das Vorderrad anheben...", dann habe ich den Mut bei dem 1,5 m Drop ins Flat verloren und nur noch den Hintern hinter den Sattel geschoben. Gefahren bin ich die Stufen aber auch nicht wirklich sondern mit einer Art Nosewheely gelandet. Die Fox Gabel hat das klaglos weggesteckt und ich habe micht über die direkte Lenkung und den breiten Lenker gefreut. Mein Dank gebührt auf jeden Fall der stabilen 32er Fox Gabel, die meine 95 kg plus dem Rad sauber und klaglos abgefangen hat.

Im übrigen schluckt die Gabel klaglos jede armdicke Wurzel als wäre es ein Ästchen über das ich fahre. Wahrscheinlich ist sie bei Schotter nur deswegen weniger sensibel, weil der Lenkwinkel eher flach ist und der Schotter damit von "unten" statt von vorne gegen die Gabel arbeitet.

Ebenso kann ich die Kritik an der Geometrie von *cxfahrer* nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Das Bike hat eine sehr ähnliche Sitzposition wie mein 2009er Nerve AM. Durch den kürzeren Vorbau ist es etwa 30 mm kompakter. Dies kann man natürlich über einen ebenso langen Vorbau wie beim Nerve AM wieder ausgleichen. Dann verliert man jedoch das direkte Lenkgefühl, was mir sehr gut gefällt und dem 29er wahrscheinlich auch seine Wendigkeit verleiht. Ich spüre wesentlich mehr Einfluss durch die Sattel-überhöhung und -position als durch die Geometrie des Rades selbst. Wenn ich mir den Reach von verschiedenen MTBs anschaue kann ich sogar Race Hardtails finden, die dem Spectral ähnlich sind.


----------



## Motorecky (8. Dezember 2014)

x


----------



## hanz-hanz (8. Dezember 2014)

Motorecky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341694 Anhang anzeigen 341694 /QUOTE]
> 
> Mist, schon wieder Weihnachten!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (8. Dezember 2014)

Motorecky schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht.
> fahre jetzt Schlauchlos, mit den original Reifen.
> 1. sind die Reifen Neu, täte mir in der Seele weh, die rumliegen zu haben.
> 2. Ist der Gewichts- und Gripvorteil aus meiner Sicht den Aufwand, Neureifen zu ersetzen nicht Wert
> ...



Wieviel Milch haste pro Rad  benutzt?


----------



## Motorecky (8. Dezember 2014)

x


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wie kann dann bei von mir gewogenen, von Canyon verwendeten Schwalbe X-light 140g-Schläuchen eine derart große Gewichtseinsparung erzielt werden?


----------



## Motorecky (8. Dezember 2014)

x


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (8. Dezember 2014)

Scheinbar verliert die Milch sehr deutlich an Gewicht wenn die unmittelbar am Reifen sitzenden Bestandteile angetrocknet sind.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (10. Dezember 2014)

Fährt von euch jemand den neuen Fox Dämpfer am Spectral 29? 7.9. oder 8.9

Mich würde interessieren, ob das starke Wippen im Wiegeschritt normal ist. Ich habe schon wirklich viel probiert (Druck, Rebound) aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht weg. Ich habe bereits gelesen, dass es beim Spectral 29 nicht ganz optimal sein soll und die Unterschiede beim CTD nicht groß ausfallen. Dies soll wohl mit einem Kompromiss bei der Dämpferabstimmung zusammen hängen. Im Sitzen tritt das Wippen übrigens kaum bis gar nicht auf.

Erwähnen sollte ich das ich vom HT komme und dahingegen natürlich verwöhnt bin. Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit das meine Technik beim Wiegeschritt nicht ganz optimal ist. Gewicht sind ca. 77 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ist bei mir grundsätzlich auch so. Habe exakt das gleiche Gewicht wie Du. Allerdings finde ich den fluffigen Hinterbau auch uphill ganz gut was die Traktion betrifft. Der völlige Lockout an der Gabel im Climb-Modus stört mich dagegen sehr. Daher fahre ich das Rad immer im Trail-Modus (vorne wie hinten) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Nur wenn ich in den Wiegetritt gehe, macht der Climb Modus hinten durchaus etwas Sinn (aber auch nur wenn man länger als 1-2 Minuten im Wiegetritt bleibt) - verhilft dem Heck aber in der Tat nicht zur völligen Ruhe. Stört mich nur wenig. Grüße, Lars


----------



## Whip (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!
Hatte Sonntag meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Spectral 9.9 auf Matsch, Schnee und Eis
Tolles Bike, läuft wie Hölle und ist gleichzeitig noch recht verspielt.
Danke an Rainer Grüttert von Canyon der mich mit seiner genialen Beratung von diesem Bike überzeugt hat.
Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## shalala (11. Dezember 2014)

Sehr cool und schönes Bild!
Kannst du noch paar Worte zum Dämpfer sagen?


----------



## carasc (12. Dezember 2014)

Das war heute eine lustige Kombi. Xk/rk in Verbindung mit Matsch und Laub. Zur Krönung dann noch die time click Pedale. Spaß hats gemacht.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (13. Dezember 2014)

Mit RaceKing/XKing muss man sicher schon etwas aufpassen, aber dafür rollt es bestimmt herrlich. Ich habe im Sommer das Schwalbe-Pendant RacingRalph/RocketRon getestet und war auch von dem Grip angenehm überrascht - muss wohl an den 29er Felgen liegen. Wie bewährte sich denn die Deine Conti -Kombination?


----------



## carasc (13. Dezember 2014)

Wunder darf man nicht erwarten bei den Verhältnissen aber im trockenen ist es eine gute kombi um strecke zu machen. Allerdings mit Einschränkungen beim pannenschutz in der räuspert Version die ich nutze. Bei dem derzeitigen Wetterbedingungen hatte ich dann bergauf eher Probleme als bergab da das Rad ja recht gutmütig reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (13. Dezember 2014)

moppedkauf schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Varadero,
> 
> Lustiger weise hat die Bike in der aktuellen Ausgabe alle drei Versender unter die Lupe genommen. Gecheckt wurden Bikes um die 2000€. Das Spectral AL 29 7.9 hat mit 112,75 ggü Radon Slide 29 8.0 mit 113,5 und Rose Root Miller 29 mit 107,5 Punkte mit einem sehr gut abgeschlossen. Bei allen wurde das hohe Gewicht bemängelt; sonst hat das Spectral als Fazit: "bis ins Detail durchdachtes All Mountain, dem es an nichts fehlt. Mehr Geld ausgeben muss nur, wer unbedingt ein leichteres Bike braucht."
> Als Vorteil fürs Canyon wurde auch gewertet, dass eine Dämpferpumpe und Torque Wrench dabei sind.
> ...



Die Test in den Bike Zeitschriften sind oberflächlich und können daher allerhöchstens nur als kleine Unterstützung wahr genommen werden. Die Kinematik/Dämpfung wird leider ziemlich stiefmütterlich behandelt, dabei ist dies dass Wichtigste! Einen nicht passenden Reifen kann man günstig ersetzen, bei der Kinematik wird es dagegen sehr teuer. Sie schreiben mir zu Industriekonform, das Negative wird dabei positiv umschrieben. 

Die Punktebewertung 112,75 bzw. 113,5 ist Kokolores, solche kleinen Unterschiede sind doch überhaupt nicht messbar/fühlbar. Bei allen wurde das hohe Gewicht bemängelt. Das Spectral 7.9 wiegt 13,4 kg, das 9.9 dagegen 13,1 kg, 300 g weniger Gewicht fühlt man allerhöchstens bei anheben des Bikes. Das Mehrgewicht von 300 g steckt bestimmt nicht allein in den Laufrädern, dass würde sich klar in der Beschleunigung und Wendigkeit bemerkbar machen. Als Vorteil fürs Canyon wurde auch gewertet, dass eine Dämpferpumpe und Torque Wrench dabei sind. Naja, nur für die, die noch keine Pumpe haben!

Als Versender ist Canyon zu teuer und unflexibel, es gibt keine Ausstatttungsoptionen! Trotz alle dem, werde ich mir das ERSTE Versenderbike in meiner langen MTB Laufbahn zulegen.


----------



## th_philipp (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab nochmal Spectral CF, Spectral 29 und Nerve 29 gefahren und festgestellt:

1. Spectral CF ist für mich zu kompakt/kurz
2. Spectral 29 ist gefühlt einen Tick länger aber immer noch zu kurz. Außerdem wurde der Cane Creek DB Inline auf 240 PSI gepumpt  (250=max) und ich war mit 110KG immer noch nicht auf einem sinnvollen Sag
3. Nerve AL 29 ist von der Geo für mich deutlich besser

Laut Canyon rät man von einem längeren Vorbau am Spectral 29 eher ab, wenn dann nur minimal länger weil sonst Handling nicht mehr so dolle wäre. Dummerweise gefällt mir das Nerve 29 nicht so dolle. Vielleicht muss ich mal woanders schauen

Hab auch nochmal Whiskey Brown und electric blue live gesehen: Whiskey Brown ist Geschmackssache, electric blue der absolute Hammer.


----------



## icube (13. Dezember 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Die Test in den Bike Zeitschriften sind oberflächlich und können daher allerhöchstens nur als kleine Unterstützung wahr genommen werden. Die Kinematik/Dämpfung wird leider ziemlich stiefmütterlich behandelt, dabei ist dies dass Wichtigste! Einen nicht passenden Reifen kann man günstig ersetzen, bei der Kinematik wird es dagegen sehr teuer. Sie schreiben mir zu Industriekonform, das Negative wird dabei positiv umschrieben.
> 
> Die Punktebewertung 112,75 bzw. 113,5 ist Kokolores, solche kleinen Unterschiede sind doch überhaupt nicht messbar/fühlbar. Bei allen wurde das hohe Gewicht bemängelt. Das Spectral 7.9 wiegt 13,4 kg, das 9.9 dagegen 13,1 kg, 300 g weniger Gewicht fühlt man allerhöchstens bei anheben des Bikes. Das Mehrgewicht von 300 g steckt bestimmt nicht allein in den Laufrädern, dass würde sich klar in der Beschleunigung und Wendigkeit bemerkbar machen. Als Vorteil fürs Canyon wurde auch gewertet, dass eine Dämpferpumpe und Torque Wrench dabei sind. Naja, nur für die, die noch keine Pumpe haben!
> 
> Als Versender ist Canyon zu teuer und unflexibel, es gibt keine Ausstatttungsoptionen! Trotz alle dem, werde ich mir das ERSTE Versenderbike in meiner langen MTB Laufbahn zulegen.



Bei den Radl-Bravos muss ich dir recht geben, die Punktbewertung ist totaler Quatsch und auf die wirklich wichtigen Dinge wird zu wenig bzw. gar kein Wert gelegt. 
Das Mehrgewicht macht sich sowohl bei den Komponenten als auch LRS bemerkbar. Laufräder sollte man nicht unterschätzen, die richtige Reifenwahl aus Leichtigkeit und Grip  + Tubeless können da gleich 150-250 gr ausmachen. Ich persönlich finde, je leichter das Rad umso schöner ist es zu fahren und da merkt man den Unterscheid besonders beim LRS, da man eben einfach weniger rotierende Masse beschleunigen muss.

Zu teuer find ich ist Canyon nicht, allerdings hart an der Grenze. Wenn man sich die Ausstattungspakete ansieht, sind diese sehr sinnvoll ausgewählt und von namhaften Herstellern. Das Gesamtpaket was man bekommt stimmt schon, dafür muss man hald gewisse Abstriche beim Service machen.
Das mit dem Unflexibel find ich etwas gewagt, nur weil sie ein Versender sind kann man nicht erwarten, dass jeder Kundenwunsch erfüllt wird. Irgwo müssen ja die Preise herkommen und die Entwicklungskosten gedeckt werden 

Ich wage übrigens auch das Versenderbike Experiment und hab jetz doch vom Spectral 8.0 EX auf das Spectral AL 9.9 EX in whisky brown umbestellt. 

Gruß icube


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## ravenride (13. Dezember 2014)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Nimm die Eloxierte Variante in Schwarz (-200g) und ändere die Reifen in Racesport statt Protection (-200g)



Ist das wahr? Ich spare mir in Schwarz gegenüber Whiskey brown 200 g! Das klingt gut!


----------



## ravenride (13. Dezember 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Bin nun unsicher welcher Dämpfer für mich passend ist: Fox Float CTD oder Cane Creek DB Inline. Je mehr Infos man hat desto mehr Probleme meint man zu haben. Sch*** Internet



In der Praxis gibt es immer Probleme, so ist das, Perfekt gibt es nur in der Werbung!!!


----------



## ravenride (13. Dezember 2014)

zurigo schrieb:


> Nobby Nic 2.35 gewogenen 786 Gramm. Herr Schwalbe sagt innerhalb Toleranz +/- 8% dafür aber umso stabiler! Aha...Danke Herr Schwalbe. Wo's die mit -8% gibt konnte mir bis jetzt aber auch noch niemand sagen...


Gut zu wissen! Werde nächste Woche im Bikeladen den Nobby Nic 2.25 abwiegen lassen, werde so lange suchen/wiegen bis ich das Paar zu 580 g finde. Werksangabe liegt bei 605 g.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (13. Dezember 2014)

hmmm, wenn viele von Euch so Angst vor dem DB Inline haben...ich würde meinen 6 Monate alten CTD aus dem 2014er Spectral sofort tauschen!  Auf Wunsch auch gerne mit frischem Service!


----------



## ravenride (13. Dezember 2014)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob das starke Wippen im Wiegeschritt normal ist. Ich habe schon wirklich viel probiert (Druck, Rebound) aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht weg. Dies soll wohl mit einem Kompromiss bei der Dämpferabstimmung zusammen hängen. Im Sitzen tritt das Wippen übrigens kaum bis gar nicht auf. Erwähnen sollte ich das ich vom HT komme und dahingegen natürlich verwöhnt bin. Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit das meine Technik beim Wiegeschritt nicht ganz optimal ist. Gewicht sind ca. 77 KG



Ja, da musst du tatsächlich noch am runden Wiegetritt arbeiten, dass wird schon im nächsten Jahr. Man muss die Kinematik des Hinterbaus verstehen lernen bzw. in sich aufsaugen, nach 20 Touren passt es dann. Generell kann kaum ein Dämpfer alle Disziplinen des MTB bewältigen.


----------



## ravenride (13. Dezember 2014)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich den fluffigen Hinterbau auch uphill ganz gut was die Traktion betrifft. Der völlige Lockout an der Gabel im Climb-Modus stört mich dagegen sehr. Daher fahre ich das Rad immer im Trail-Modus (vorne wie hinten) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Nur wenn ich in den Wiegetritt gehe, macht der Climb Modus hinten durchaus etwas Sinn (aber auch nur wenn man länger als 1-2 Minuten im Wiegetritt bleibt)



Hier wäre eine Remote für die Dämpfung, so wie sie Scott am Spark und Genius verbaut einfach genial – logo, braucht nicht jeder. Leider haben sie ein Patent darauf. Die werde ich am Specki bestimmt vermissen. Ist genauso wie bei der versenkbaren Sattelstütze, man kann ohne nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terryx (13. Dezember 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Hab nochmal Spectral CF, Spectral 29 und Nerve 29 gefahren und festgestellt:
> 
> 1. Spectral CF ist für mich zu kompakt/kurz
> 2. Spectral 29 ist gefühlt einen Tick länger aber immer noch zu kurz.



Deine Aussage irritiert mich etwas  -  lt. HP sind Oberrohrlänge und Reach beim 27,5'er doch länger als beim 29er....? Oder worauf beziehst Du "zu kurz"?


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Dezember 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen! Werde nächste Woche im Bikeladen den Nobby Nic 2.25 abwiegen lassen, werde so lange suchen/wiegen bis ich das Paar zu 580 g finde. Werksangabe liegt bei 605 g.




Kannst du da mal einen Kumpel mitnehmen der in dem Moment wo der Besitzer dich mit der Kettenpeitsche schreiend aus dem Laden jagt ein Foto macht für die Galerie...???


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (13. Dezember 2014)

Der NN streut nur nach oben und wiegt bei tatsächlich ident. Karkassenbreite NN3,5 = HD2,25 genauso viel wie der Hans Dampf - leider.


----------



## th_philipp (13. Dezember 2014)

Zu kurz beziehe ich auf das Gefühl, dass man vergleichen kann mit der Situation wenn man einen zu kurzen Vorbau fährt.
Für mich wäre das beim Bergauffahren nicht so angenehm. Es ist wirklich gefühlt sehr kurz. Bin selbst 1,86m.

Die Zahlen auf der Webseite ist das eine - live bei Canyon Proberollen das andere. Da kannst Du Stack, Reach, Oberrohrlänge+Vorbau anschauen wie Du willst aber draufsetzen und einfach mal probieren ist was anderes.
Vielleicht würd Emir das Spectral auch besser taugen mit längerem Vorbau.

Ich bin nun mittlerweile so viele Räder Probe gefahren (Großteil der Erfahrungen basieren auf dem Testtrack auf dem Demoday der Eurobike 2014) aber da habe ich mich fast überall besser ausgehoben gefühlt als auf dem Spectral, speziell beim hochfahren.

Getestet habe ich Ghost Riot 7, Giant Trance Advanced 1, Nicolai Helius 27,5, Marin Mount Vision XM Pro, Drössinger 170mm 29er.
Auf einem Rocky Mountain Demo Day bin ich noch ca. 45 Minuten im Gelände das Instinct 970msl gefahren. Das Camber und Epic hatte ich auch schon zur Probe - auch das Santa Cruz Bronson C auf einem Indoor Testtrack.

Abgesehen vom Drössinger und vielleicht noch dem Nicolai haben mir alle anderen Räder in der Standardausführung (also vor allem Standardvorbau und Lenker) mehr zugesagt als das Canyon. Besonders das Giant  (auch das Marin und Bronson war Mega, aber sehr teuer), auch wenn es auf Bildern und auf dem Papier vielleicht nicht so dolle erscheint waren funktional und von der Geo her absolute Oberklasse. 

Die genannten Bikes liegen meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, und aufgrund der zu Verfügung stehenden Testmöglichkeiten, alle sehr nah beieinander. Aber das Giant war vom Hinterbau nochmal mit dem Maestro-Link spürbar ruhiger/effizienter, hat aber bergrunter saugut funktioniert. Würde sagen, der Federweg wurde straff aber effizient genutzt.

Meine persönliche Meinung - also für mich die Wichtigste 

Das relativiert für mich auch viele Kommentare hier im Forum. Wichtig ist das Gesamtpaket und was man selbst für einen Eindruck hat. Das bringt einen selbst nicht viel weiter, wenn man auf andere hört, die es meinen selbst besser zu wissen.

Am Ende des Tages zählt das Gefühl auf dem Rad aus der Sicht des Fahrers. Du mußt zufrieden sein, nicht andere


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (14. Dezember 2014)

Da hast Du Recht. In der Tat ist das wichtigste, dass die Geo des Rades zur Geo des Körpers passt - und da hat jeder einen eigenen Wohlfühlbereich bzgl. Sitz-/Tretposition, Reach  und Sattelüberhöhung etc. den es zu finden gilt. Probefahrten nur auf dem Canyon -Parkplatz oder auf dem eines Fachhändlers reichen eigentlich auch nicht aus. Wenn es danach trotzdem super gut passt, ist das schon fast ein glücklicher Zufall.

Das 2014 Giant Trance Advance 1 in XL 27.5 gibt es gerade bei Fahrrad24.com für 2.899 statt 4.199 EUR. Oder welches Rad hast Du nun bestellt?


----------



## th_philipp (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tipp - bin aber L Kandidat. Das Modell war ein 2015er. Gekauft habe ich noch nichts.
Bin auch nicht im Zugzwang. Ich muss auch nochmal schauen, was die "echten" Preise sind. Listenpreise sind ja bei Fahrrädern schon immer eine Empfehlung gewesen die weder die meisten Händler noch deren Kunden ernst genommen haben.
Bei Giant und Rotwild kenne ich bspw. Nur die typischen 20 bis 30 Prozent auf Vorjahresmodelle. Reale Preise von aktuellen Modellen kenne ich von Giant noch nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## th_philipp (14. Dezember 2014)

Nein, das habe ich so nicht gemeint.
Spectral L = zu kurz in der Länge, deutlich zu kurz. Das Nerve AL29 mit längerem Vorbau war besser aber der Funke sprang nicht so rüber.
Trance L = passt, dürfte auch nicht größer sein für meinen Geschmack. Also XL = zu groß

Beim Trance Advanced finde ich es nur seltsam, dass man nicht gleich eine Pike verbaut hat und auch nur den Monarch ohne RCT3

Ich sprach auch vom 2015er Trance. Beim Demoday Eurobike 2014 fährt man ja die 2015er Modelle.
Aber ich will den Spectral-Thread nicht verwässern mit anderen Modellen.

Also unterm Strich alles anders als erwartet. Beim Canyon zog mich Farbe und die geilen Parts an. Aber ich fühlte mich nicht so wohl wie bspw. auf dem Instinct 970msl 2015 (wippte allerdings minimal im Climb-Mode) oder dem Trance Advanced 1 2015 (wippte absolut nicht).
Vor allem war ich geschockt, nachdem rauskam, dass ich für den DB Inline zu schwer bin :-(

Also wenn jemand weiß, wo in Hessen ein Giant Trance Advanced 1 2015 zum nochmaligen Testfahren steht und es einen guten Kurs gibt....


----------



## ravenride (14. Dezember 2014)

icube schrieb:


> Das Mehrgewicht macht sich sowohl bei den Komponenten als auch LRS bemerkbar.
> Zu teuer find ich ist Canyon nicht, allerdings hart an der Grenze.



Mein aktuelles Bike wiegt wegen der nachgerüsteten RS Reverb Sattelstütze um 300 g mehr, komplett 11,3 kg (LRS liebt bei 1.420 g, 26ger Fully). Ich behaupte mal, dass man den Gewichtsunterschied auf der Tour nicht spürt, die Beschleunigungswerte sind gefühlt gleich!

Thema Flexibilität: Canyon könnte für unterschiedlich schwere Biker, Dämpfer mit verschieden Tunes bereit stellen, oder gegen Aufpreis einen leichteren LRS. Sollte machbar sein!

Thema Preis: z.B. das Spectral CF 9.0 (650B) kostet 3.700 Euro, zum Vergleich das Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Carbon (650B) kostet 3.600 Euro. Die Kosten ca. gleich, die Ausstattung ebenfalls ca. auf dem gleichen Niveau, wobei Canyon hier etwas besser ist. Das Gewicht ziemlich gleich – wenn man bei Canyon die schweren Contis durch die leichteren Nobbys runterrechnet. Allerdings hier vor Ort bekomme ich 15% auf ein aktuelles 2015 Cube Modell, mit 1A Montage/Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (14. Dezember 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Bike wiegt wegen der nachgerüsteten RS Reverb Sattelstütze um 300 g mehr, komplett 11,3 kg (LRS liebt bei 1.420 g, 26ger Fully). Ich behaupte mal, dass man den Gewichtsunterschied auf der Tour nicht spürt, die Beschleunigungswerte sind gefühlt gleich!
> 
> Thema Flexibilität: Canyon könnte für unterschiedlich schwere Biker, Dämpfer mit verschieden Tunes bereit stellen, oder gegen Aufpreis einen leichteren LRS. Sollte machbar sein!
> 
> Thema Preis: z.B. das Spectral CF 9.0 (650B) kostet 3.700 Euro, zum Vergleich das Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Carbon (650B) kostet 3.600 Euro. Die Kosten ca. gleich, die Ausstattung ebenfalls ca. auf dem gleichen Niveau, wobei Canyon hier etwas besser ist. Das Gewicht ziemlich gleich – wenn man bei Canyon die schweren Contis durch die leichteren Nobbys runterrechnet. Allerdings hier vor Ort bekomme ich 15% auf ein aktuelles 2015 Cube Modell, mit 1A Montage/Service!



Ich habe ja von der rotierenden Masse  geredet, nicht von Parts am Rahmen. 
Ein Rocket Ron und 1400 gr Laufrad lässt sich einfacher beschleunigen als ein Baron mit 2000gr Laufrad 

Beim Dämpfer und den Tunes geb ich dir recht, bei den Laufrädern ist das von seitens der Logistik, Einkauf, Gewinnspanne, Kalkulation, mehr Aufwand vermutlich einfach unrentabel. 

Sorry aber für mich persönlich ist Cube weit hinter Canyon. Schau dir alleine mal die Geo an und den Rahmen (Carbonhinterbau). Cube ist ein Tourenbike kein echtes AM/Enduro, Service und Händler vor Ort reißens da nicht raus 

Gruß icube


----------



## Whip (14. Dezember 2014)

shalala schrieb:


> Sehr cool und schönes Bild!
> Kannst du noch paar Worte zum Dämpfer sagen?


Hi! Danke, das Foto hat ein Freund mit dem iphone gemacht, war selbst überrascht von der guten Qualität.

Zum Dämpfer kann ich bisher nur sagen, dass ich von den Einstellmöglichkeiten noch völlig überfordert bin ^^ Die Grundeinstellungen passen aber schon mal ganz gut, werde aber noch viel rumprobieren müssen bis er optimal läuft.


----------



## okumb4 (16. Dezember 2014)

Moin!
Heut hab ich mein Spectral 29 7.9 mal getestet auf 20KM hoch und runter.
Ich habe vom HT zum Spectral gewechselt!
So, im großen und ganzen habe ich meine Entscheidung zum XL Rahmen zu greifen nicht bereut, bei 189cm und SL 90 und Armlänge 75.
Das bike ist sehr direkt, und im Bergab modus sehr agil und wendig! Daumen hoch. Auch das geeier auf Straße und Schotter gibt es mir zu jeder Zeit vollste Sicherheit! 
Leider gibt es auch negative sachen: Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 250psi im Trail-modus und nach meinem Trailabschnitt hab ich festgetellt, dass der Gummiring ca. 0.8mm vor dem Ende des Dämpfer ist. Also verbessert mich bitte, wenn das normal ist...
Ich selbst wiege 90KG und hab im Trail-modus eine sag von ca. 1cm.

Die Gabel ist ca. bei 3-4cm Rest bei 6-7 Bar, nach dem Trailabschnitt.
Zudem werde ich den vorbau auf 35mm ändern und noch ein neuen Lenker drauf packen, aber das ist nur für mein eignes empfinden.
Im climbt modus ist der Dämpfer auch nur im Sitzen Straf, sobald es in den Wiegetritt geht, gibt der Dämpfer gut nach!!!
Da ich aber fast immer im Sitzen fahre, kann ich damit Leben.




Fazit: Für Leichtgewichte bis 75KG ist dies sicher ein Bike, wo man nicht lange nachdenken muss um es zu Kaufen!
Für die Leute, die 85KG aufwärts wiegen würde ich den Dämpfer modifizieren bzw. wechseln. 
Das bike ist in meinen Augen eine klare Kaufempfehlung. 
Gewicht habe ich nicht gewogen, dass interessiert mich eigendlich auch herzlich wenig, meine Kraft kommt aus den Beinen 




Mich würde interessieren, was ich nun machen kann um den Dämpfer noch bissl härter zu bekommen, gibt es möglichkeiten außer einen Tausch?


----------



## th_philipp (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja so ähnlich ->  Spacer in die Luftkammer für mehr Progression. Kostet bei Fox glaub ich 50 Euro für drei Spacer. Kein Witz  Material ist Kunststoff, kein Gold wie man vom Preis ableiten könnte


----------



## okumb4 (16. Dezember 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Ja so ähnlich ->  Spacer in die Luftkammer für mehr Progression. Kostet bei Fox glaub ich 50 Euro für drei Spacer. Kei Witz


HiHi. Ja Hab ich schon gesehen, bringt es aber wirklich was?
Ich würde den Dämpfer auch Tauschen geben ein Monarch RT3 oder XX die gehn wohl besser bei meinem Gewicht.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Dezember 2014)

Es hängt natürlich auch von Deinem Trail ab - ob es OK ist, dass Du den Federweg hinten komplett nutzt. Wenn Dein Trail also heftiger ist, dann finde ich die Abstimmung hinten als gelungen und die Gabel als zu straff. Wenn der Trail sehr moderat ist (keine Mini-Drops, keine Mulden die beim Durchfahren Progression erzeugen, keine größeren Baumstämme/Steine, keine echten Steilstücke etc.) dann in der Tat mag ein Spacer hinten etwas bringen und durchaus notwendig sein. Ich selbst stimme mein Rad so ab, dass ich im Trail-Modus von Dämpfer und Gabel auf meinem sehr abwechslungsreichen Trail (der mein Fahrkönnen zu 99% fordert) den Federweg schon fast komplett ausnutze. Einen Duchschlag habe ich dennoch noch nicht gehabt, wiege aber auch nur 77kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## okumb4 (17. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn er mit einem *klonk* bei einem Mauerdrop (ich nehm immer so 70-80cm) durchschlägt, dann musst du mehr Luft reinpumpen. Wenn das nicht langt, bekommst du mehr Progression durch die Spacer (welche aber auch aus dünnen Plastikstreifen selbst gebastelt werden können).
> 
> 
> Gibt es eine Bastelanleitung ???


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## okumb4 (17. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber mit dem alten DHX4.0 haben es wohl welche gemacht. Beim Monarch täten es auch dünne Plastestreifen, aber da habe ich  von nem Kumpel die original Gummiringe bekommen.
> Es wird dir aber nix bringen denke ich. Besser mehr Luft rein.
> 
> Was wird mir nix bringen? Was zu basteln, oder was meinst du?
> ...


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (17. Dezember 2014)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Heut hab ich mein Spectral 29 7.9 mal getestet auf 20KM hoch und runter.
> ...
> Leider gibt es auch negative sachen: Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 250psi im Trail-modus und nach meinem Trailabschnitt hab ich festgetellt, dass der Gummiring ca. 0.8mm vor dem Ende des Dämpfer ist. Also verbessert mich bitte, wenn das normal ist...
> ...




Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus den Anfängen dieses Threads:



Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Ich bin zZt bei 92 nackig, fahre die Reifen (Hans Dampf in der geilen Cube Stealth Edition) mit 1.8 bar vorne und hinten. Gabel zZt 95psi, schlägt bei 1.5m Drops so gerade nicht durch, wenn ich sauber lande.
> Mit demDämpfer habe ich ja lange gehadert und war schon kurz davor den DebonAir zu ordern. Habe mich aber nun doch entschlossen erstmal das tuning Kit zu verbauen und mit dem 2.grössten spacer passt das Setup nun mit 200psi ganz gut, gutes Ansprechverhalten und endlich genug Progression.
> Fahre Dämpfer und Gabel immer Trail Modus bergab, um genug Druckstufe zu haben. Einzige Ausnahme sind schnelle Schotterpisten ohne Sprünge und Drops, dann  im Descent Modus.
> 
> Hier noch ein Foto vom aktuellen Aufbau:



Canyon Spectral 29

Viel Spaß mit dem Bock!
LG
Oli


----------



## icube (18. Dezember 2014)

So seit gestern bin ich nun auch ein Spectral-Besitzer und bin bis jetzt ziemlich begeistert. 
Rahmengröße passt perfekt, Verarbeitung ist auf einem sehr guten Niveau und der Cane Creek Inline ist ein Traum zum Einstellen. Leitungsverlegung muss noch bisl optimiert werden und andere Reifen + Tubelessumbau und die Kefü werd ich noch entfernen. 

Hier ein Paar Bilder, bin 1,86 und fahre Größe L 







 


 

 

 

Leider nur IphoneQualität auf die Schnelle  

Gruß icube


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## icube (18. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sind doch super Fotos! Die Farbe ist wirklich sehr schick. Sieht kurz aus^^.
> 
> Berichte dann man wie du mit dem Hinterbau und dem CCInline zurecht kommst, was Sprünge und Anlieger usw angeht, ich bin mit meinem Monarch am 650b nicht so glücklich.



Ja die Farbe wirkt echt sehr geil, passt auch super mit dem Lenker zusammen. 
Hab den Cane Creek nach der Empfehlung der Website eingestellt mit kleinen Änderungen und bis jetzt ist der Hinterbau total plüschig und lebendig, bin allerdings ein Leichtgewicht mit 70 kg. Das Teil geht brutal nach vorne, fühl mich perfekt integriert und ja ist echt etwas kurz aber wird dadurch sehr agil. 

Zum Fahren werd ich wegen Arbeit und Weihnachten etc. in nächster Zeit dummerweise nicht kommen, aber werde berichten. 

Gruß icube


----------



## closed (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann .
Ich plane aktuell ein spectral 8.9 zu kaufen... Hänge aber etwas in den seilen bzgl der Rahmengröße. Canyon sagte mir ich würde genau zwischen L und XL stecken. Oberkörper XL und Beine L. Man rät mir zu einem L mit 100er Vorbau. Ist das nicht ttoal übertrieben? Vlt hat ja jemand ähnliches Maße wie ich:


Körperlänge	188,5   
Schrittlänge	89   
Armlänge	65   
Schulterbreite	42   
Torsolänge	66   
Gewicht 84kg


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (18. Dezember 2014)

Körperlänge	188,5  
Schrittlänge	89  
Armlänge	65  
Schulterbreite	42  
Torsolänge	66  
Gewicht 84kg[/QUOTE]

Gruß!
Hab SL 90 am Spectal AL 29 und noch ca. 3cm platz um die Sattelstütze richtung Rahmen zu bringen.
Du hast eine Armlänge von 65cm, ich habe 75cm und hab dabei einen 35 mm vorbau verbaut, der 70er war sportlich fahrbar.
Torsort hab ich 72cm. 

Ich fahr XL


----------



## Knorri (18. Dezember 2014)

closed schrieb:


> Hi, ich hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann .
> Ich plane aktuell ein spectral 8.9 zu kaufen... Hänge aber etwas in den seilen bzgl der Rahmengröße. Canyon sagte mir ich würde genau zwischen L und XL stecken. Oberkörper XL und Beine L. Man rät mir zu einem L mit 100er Vorbau. Ist das nicht ttoal übertrieben? Vlt hat ja jemand ähnliches Maße wie ich:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich habe SL 96 und bin 195 cm groß, sonst fast wie bei Dir. Mein Spectral kannst Du hier sehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-29.672349/page-20#post-12489242
Meine Sattelstütze ist 6 cm herausgezogen (Bild vor der Garage), d.h. dir sollte ein Zentimeter fehlen. So blöd das klingen mag, ich habe die Stütze auch mal 5 mm weiter ausgezogen und fand das Fahrgefühl damit zu hoch gesetzt und gar nicht mehr "im Bike". Evtl. kannst Du das mit einer 170er Kurbel kompensieren. Den Reach finde ich zwar auch kurz (70er Vorbau) aber nicht zu kurz und schön agil.


----------



## Jun89 (19. Dezember 2014)

Also Leute, da hier ja aktuell das Dämpfer-Spacer-Thema recht groß geschrieben wird...
Die originalen von Fox sind meines erachtens unverschämt teuer! Ich hab hier zuhause eine Drehbank und eine Fräse...
Wenn sich also jemand die Mühe machen würde, die Dinger abzumessen, dann könnte ich die Teile wirklich Kostengünstig in Originalqualität selber herstellen, und würde diese Selbstverständlich zum Herstellungspreis+ kleines Trinkgeld an Forummitglieder veräußern...

Gruß


----------



## okumb4 (19. Dezember 2014)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Also Leute, da hier ja aktuell das Dämpfer-Spacer-Thema recht groß geschrieben wird...
> Die originalen von Fox sind meines erachtens unverschämt teuer! Ich hab hier zuhause eine Drehbank und eine Fräse...
> Wenn sich also jemand die Mühe machen würde, die Dinger abzumessen, dann könnte ich die Teile wirklich Kostengünstig in Originalqualität selber herstellen, und würde diese Selbstverständlich zum Herstellungspreis+ kleines Trinkgeld an Forummitglieder veräußern...
> 
> Gruß



Kann den vorerst nicht außbauen, aber vielleicht hat ja einer die Maße, dann würde ich welche nehmen


----------



## icube (20. Dezember 2014)

So jetzt mal die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Spectral.

Zur Größe: Ja es ist tatsächlich etwas kurz und man sitzt recht aufrecht, allerdings find ich persönlich das gar nicht so schlecht, weils eben doch ein 29er ist und dadurch immer noch sehr agil und verspielt ist. Ich hab einen Spacer beim Vorbau entfernt um eine etwas tiefer Front zu bekommen, dadurch bekomm ich noch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad.
Es ist ganz klar eine Umstellung von 27.5" auf 29" und eben auch vom Konzept, das XL wäre mir definitiv zu groß und das 29" Konzept würde nur als Tourenbike aufgehen. Wenn man allerdings Enduro oder AM lastig unterwergs ist, passt das L besser, weil eben Kürzer und Verspielter/Agiler.

Zum Dämpfer: der Cane Creek Inline arbeitet perfekt, super Ansprechen, kein Durchrauschen, schönes Feedback und tolle Endprogression.
Was mich am Meisten überrascht hat, ist wie antriebsneutral das Teil ist. Ein echter Test steht allerdings noch aus, war bis jetzt nichts besonderes, Hinterbau und Dämpfer harmonieren aufjedenfall super (mit der Einstellung von der Cane Creek Website) bei 70 kg.

Gruß icube


----------



## ravenride (20. Dezember 2014)

icube schrieb:


> Es ist ganz klar eine Umstellung von 27.5" auf 29" und eben auch vom Konzept, das XL wäre mir definitiv zu groß und das 29" Konzept würde nur als Tourenbike aufgehen.
> 
> Zum Dämpfer: der Cane Creek Inline arbeitet perfekt, super Ansprechen, kein Durchrauschen, schönes Feedback und tolle Endprogression.
> Was mich am Meisten überrascht hat, ist wie antriebsneutral das Teil ist. Ein echter Test steht allerdings noch aus, war bis jetzt nichts besonderes, Hinterbau und Dämpfer harmonieren aufjedenfall super (mit der Einstellung von der Cane Creek Website) bei 70 kg.



Wie reagiert Cane Creek Dämpfer in Wiegetritt? Wie groß bist du?

Im Juni habe ich mir ein 29" Stumpjumper von Specialized ausgeliehen (leider nur ein 2013 Model). Beeindruckend waren die Überroll Eigenschaften der großen Laufräder, vor allem Bergauf auf verblocktem Trail und wie erholt man nach einer Tour noch war – dass hatte tiefbeeindruck! Im Gegensatz zum 26" Fully. Enttäuschend waren das hohe Gewicht, die schweren Laufräder bei beschleunigen und die mangelnde Wendigkeit. 

Das Brain Federungssystem von Specialized hatte mich eher enttäuscht und die 2013 TALAS war, wie hinlänglich bekannt schlecht.


----------



## ravenride (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mein Spectral 9.9 heute bestellt, geplant war es ende Dezember. Mal sehen, ob sie es in der ersten Januar Woche zum Ausliefern schaffen.

Würde es Sinn machen, eine leichtere Kassette zu montieren? Die SRAM XG 1080 Cassette wiegt 239g, somit ca. 120g weniger wie die Verbaute. Es ist mir Bewusst, dass es sich nicht so viel auswirkt wie Reifen/Felge, da Nabe und Kassette Zentral montiert sind.

War diese Woche auch im Bikeladen um den Nobby Nic 2.25 Lite Skin zu kaufen, leider nicht vorrätig gewesen, nur auf Bestellung. Von daher war kein nachwiegen möglich, werde auf die 600g achten.


----------



## ravenride (20. Dezember 2014)

icube schrieb:


> So seit gestern bin ich nun auch ein Spectral-Besitzer und bin bis jetzt ziemlich begeistert.
> Rahmengröße passt perfekt, Verarbeitung ist auf einem sehr guten Niveau und der Cane Creek Inline ist ein Traum zum Einstellen. Leitungsverlegung muss noch bisl optimiert werden und andere Reifen + Tubelessumbau und die Kefü werd ich noch entfernen.
> 
> Hier ein Paar Bilder, bin 1,86 und fahre Größe L
> ...


Sehr schöne Farbe, bin beeindruckt und endlich ein realer Farbeindruck der Farbe Whiskey brown, Glückwunsch!!! 

Allerdings korrespondiert die rote Rahmenfarbe sehr schön auf der Felge und Gabel. Da ist das Erscheinungsbild einfach vollkommen, Canyon hatte es bei Whiskey Brown leider nicht konsequent durchgezogen, warum auch immer.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (20. Dezember 2014)

Bunte Felgen sind m.E. eher Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (21. Dezember 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Wie reagiert Cane Creek Dämpfer in Wiegetritt? Wie groß bist du?
> Das Brain Federungssystem von Specialized hatte mich eher enttäuscht und die 2013 TALAS war, wie hinlänglich bekannt schlecht.



Ich bin  186.5 groß. Wiegetritt hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht drauf geachtet, da ich sowas eher versuche zu vermeiden. 

Das Brain Federungssystem ist totaler Quatsch und komplett unnötig, spricht noch dazu schlecht an.



ravenride schrieb:


> Würde es Sinn machen, eine leichtere Kassette zu montieren? Die SRAM XG 1080 Cassette wiegt 239g, somit ca. 130g weniger wie die Verbaute. Es ist mir Bewusst, dass es nicht so viel bemerkbar macht wie am Reifen/Felge, da Nabe und Kassette Zentral sind.


 Stimmt so nicht, alles was am Laufrad hängt macht sich bemerkbar. Je leichter das Ganze, desto weniger rotierende Masse musst du beschleunigen und die Kraft geht nunmal direkt ans Laufrad. Würde also Sinn machen .



ravenride schrieb:


> Allerdings korrespondiert die rote Rahmenfarbe sehr schön auf der Felge und Gabel. Da ist das Erscheinungsbild einfach vollkommen, Canyon hatte es bei Whiskey Brown leider nicht konsequent durchgezogen, warum auch immer.



Ich finde die Rote Farbe mit den Roten Decals an Felgen und Gabel einfach nur grausig, ein gewisser Kontrast sollte schon vorhanden sein.
Finds persönlich ganz gut, wenn nicht alles perfekt zusammen passt, wird dadurch etwas persönlicher und wirkt eben nicht wie komplett von der Stange. 

Gruß icube


----------



## okumb4 (21. Dezember 2014)

So, wollte nur mal so als update zeigen, wie mein Spectral nun  aussieht. 

2015 geht es weiter


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (21. Dezember 2014)

Cool, aber der transparente Speichenschutz muss noch vom HR entfernt werden ;-)

Solltest Du noch einen Flaschenhalter suchen, kann ich den Specialized Zee Cage 2 (insb. den aus Alu schwarz matt) empfehlen.


----------



## carasc (21. Dezember 2014)

Baugleicher mudgaurd hat bei mir genau 1ausfahrt gehalten dabei ist er eingerissen. Wahrscheinlich durch Steinschlag.


----------



## okumb4 (21. Dezember 2014)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Cool, aber der transparente Speichenschutz muss noch vom HR entfernt werden ;-)
> 
> Solltest Du noch einen Flaschenhalter suchen, kann ich den Specialized Zee Cage 2 (insb. den aus Alu schwarz matt) empfehlen.



hehe Das kommt noch ab,wenn die Zeit ran ist 
Ja Flaschenhalter soll noch verbaut werden, danke daher für den Tipp.

Zu dem Fender muss ich sagen, dass ich nach 100KM Matsch und Schlamm noch nix schlechtes sagen kann. Ein 2. kimmt die Tage noch an 

Gewicht liegt aktuell bei 14KG (Tubeless). Das wird sich durch andere Reifen (momentan 826g VR und 849 HR) auf ca. 500g pro Reifen. Hatte zwar am Anfang mit dem gedanken gespielt auf leichtere Pedalen zu setzen, jedoch hab ich mich nach zahlreichen berichten auf DMR Vault eingelassen. Das hab ich bis jetzt zu keiner sek. bereut. 


LG


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (22. Dezember 2014)

Wollte kurz berichten das ich das Wippen des Hinterbaus durch etwas probieren am Fox Dämpfer ganz gut in den Griff bekommen habe.

Das sperren der Gabel führt ebenfalls zu einer deutlichen Reduzierung des wippen am Hinterbau. Macht natürlich nur für längere Anstiege im sanften Gelände Sinn.

Fahre ein 7.9 2015 in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (22. Dezember 2014)

Was haste denn am Fox Dämpfer genau gemacht?


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (23. Dezember 2014)

Fahre den Dämpfer mit ca. 15 Bar und 20 % SAG bei 77 KG. Zudem habe ich den Rebound etwas träger eingestellt. Die Einstellung liegt im mittleren Bereich des Drehregelers.

Werde hier aber demnächst noch weiter probieren und den Drucker reduzieren und den Rebound wieder schneller einstellen.

Wie schon geschrieben habe ich den starken Eindruck, das sich das Wippen durch das sperren der Gabel stark reduzieren lässt.

Die CTD Regelung am Dämpfer zeigt bei mir hingegen keine große Wirkung.


----------



## ravenride (26. Dezember 2014)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Fahre den Dämpfer mit ca. 15 Bar und 20 % SAG bei 77 KG. Zudem habe ich den Rebound etwas träger eingestellt. Die Einstellung liegt im mittleren Bereich des Drehregelers.
> 
> Werde hier aber demnächst noch weiter probieren und den Drucker reduzieren und den Rebound wieder schneller einstellen.
> 
> ...


Klingt seltsam, dass zwischen »C« und »D« Einstellung bei dir kaum ein Unterschied zu spüren ist. In Climb Einstellung sollte der Dämpfer wippfrei sein.

Die Dämpferpumpen sind keine präzisionsgeräte, sind nicht kalibriert und ungenau. Somit nicht vergleichbar mit anderen, ist nur ein Richtwert für dich um bei nächsten Mal 5 PSI mehr oder weniger reinzudrücken.

Ich gehe folgender Maßen vor:
Zugstufe vollkommen deaktivieren (Dämpfer wippt)
Entsprechend Luft rein oder raus um zu nächst einen SAG von 20% zu erreichen (entspricht 10mm bei 50mm Kolbenlänge)
Das Ziel ist aber, 85 oder 90% des gesamten Federwegs zu erreichen, je nach individueller Fahrweise/Einsatzgebiet.
90% des Federwegs entspricht 45mm Dämpferhub
Um den Hub zu testen, beschleunige ich vor der Haustür im Sitzen auf etwa 20 kmh, gehe aus dem Sattel, rolle kurz im Stehen (Pedale sind waagerecht) und lasse mich wie ein schwerer Sack mit voller Wucht auf den Sattel fallen.
Jetzt wird der Hub genau vor dem Gummiring gemessen
(20% SAG ist nur ein Richtwert und kann mehr oder weniger betragen)
(wenn mein Hub nur 38mm beträgt, muss Luft aus dem Dämpfer heraus bzw. einen SAG von z.B. 12mm einstellen)
Die Zugstufe wieder auf den relativ richtigen Wert aktivieren um das Wippen zu unterdrücken
Für eine exakte Zugstufeneinstellung benötige ich eine ruppige schnelle Abfahrt bei ca. 40 kmh


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## ravenride (26. Dezember 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bevor sich jemand weh tut, es ist genau andersrum (sollte mit ein wenig Nachdenken klar sein).


o.k., du hast recht! Ich werde den Absatz löschen!


----------



## ravenride (26. Dezember 2014)

Am Samstag nachmittag wurde das Spectral 9.9 in Medium bestellt und am Dienstag nachmittag bereits angeliefert. Da kann man nicht meckern, oder?

Sieht gut aus, die 13,1 kg fühlen sich nach deutlich mehr an. Also gefühlt 1kg mehr, aber es sind wie angegeben 13,1kg. Es wurde noch nicht gefahren, da ich noch auf die Nobby Nics zum Umbau warte.

Die Hinterradnaben Rasterung ist viel zu grob und damit eine kleine Enttäuschung – im Vergleich zu einer DT-Swiss 240 Nabe.


----------



## shalala (28. Dezember 2014)

Habe mir nun auch das Spectral 9.9 bestellt.
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit einer Rückgabe? Bei der Bestellung waren 14 Tage angegeben, auf der Homepage sind es 30. Was ist hier richtig bzw. ändern sich die Modalitäten ab 14 Tagen? Stellt der Zusammenbau des Rades und eine Probefahrt auf der Straße ein Problem für die Rückgabe dar? Bei den momentanen Wetterverhältnissen lässt sich eine minimale Verschmutzung des Rades natürlich nicht vermeiden.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2014)

Es werden bei Rückgabe die Notwendigkeit des Austauschs von Teilen (schmutzige Kette usw.) geprüft und das dann in Rechnung gestellt, sagte man mir.


----------



## ravenride (29. Dezember 2014)

Frage hier in die Runde zum Freilauf der Hinterrad Nabe bei DTSwiss XM1501 Spline LRS, ist bei Speci 650B und 29 die Gleiche:
rastet die Kurbel bei euch auch nur 22 Mal ein, innerhalb einer Kurbelumdrehung?

Ist das normal, oder ist nur bei meinem LRS eine falsche Nabe verbaut worden! Die Verzahnung ist viel zu grob, im schwierigen Gelände/Trail ganz klar ein Nachteil. Bei meinem Altrad mit einer DTSwiss 240S rastet die Kurbel 88 Mal ein, somit das 4faches der DTSwiss XM 1501 Spline Nabe.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (2. Januar 2015)

Ich wünsche auch ein Frohes Neues !


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. Januar 2015)

@ravenride 

Die Nabe ist 36-fach verzahnt.

Gruß,

Lars


----------



## shalala (3. Januar 2015)

Mein Spectral 9.9 Größe L in Whiskey Brown ist auch angekommen.

Gewicht ohne Pedale:


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (3. Januar 2015)

Dann passt die Hersteller-Angabe auf der Hompage von 13,1 kg ja genau. Mind. 150g für die Lackierung statt Anodisiert und ca. 100g für die Größe L statt M. Glückwunsch. Schönes Teil!

Canyon hat einfach einen sehr leichten Alu-Rahmen konstruiert ggü. bspw. Radon, daher das niedrige Gesamtgewicht trotz sauschwerer Conti ProTection Bereifung. Nur bei den Schläuchen spielen die den Grammfuchser.

Bei der Gelegenheit einmal eine Info zur Tubeless-Umrüstung um mit der Mär aufzuhören, man könne ggü. einem leichten Schlauch noch Gewicht sparen (die besseren Rolleigenschaften und vor allem der Pannenschutz sind ja unbestritten):

Mein Hinterrad: DT Swiss Spline1 29, Schwalbe X-Light Schlauch, Conti X-King 2.4 Racesport Reifen, XT-Ritzel, SRAM X0 Trail 180er-Bremsscheibe).

Vor Umrüstung: 2182g
Tubeless mit 120ml (ca. 120g) Dichtmilch: 2168g.
Gewichtsersparnis: 14g.

Warum: Der Schwalbe-Schlauch wiegt nur 147g (Hersteller-Angabe 130g). Das Tubeless-Ventil wiegt auch ca. 10g. Man könnte auch mit nur 90g Dichtmilch arbeiten, hat dann aber deutlich früher keine flüssige Masse mehr im Reifen und entsprechend weniger Pannenschutz oder man muss regelmäßiger nachpumpen wo ich auch keine Lust drauf habe).

Grüße. Lars


----------



## dan-86 (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Da man mir den Gewinn des Strives leider verwährt hat ;-) war ich gestern in Koblenz und habe mir das AL 7.9 gekauft und gehöre jetzt auch zu den glücklichen "Speci" Fahrern ))

Jemand aus Bonn oder der Nähe hier, der Lust auf gemeinsame Touren durchs Siebengebirge hat?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## okumb4 (3. Januar 2015)

dan-86 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da man mir den Gewinn des Strives leider verwährt hat ;-) war ich gestern in Koblenz und habe mir das AL 7.9 gekauft und gehöre jetzt auch zu den glücklichen "Speci" Fahrern ))
> 
> ...



Dir fehlen noch die Pedalen 
Viel glück bei der suche, bin aus Sachsen, dass wäre zu weit


----------



## dan-86 (3. Januar 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Dir fehlen noch die Pedalen
> Viel glück bei der suche, bin aus Sachsen, dass wäre zu weit



Die sind längst montiert! ;-) nur bei dem sch...önen Wetter bin ich noch nicht viel gefahren. Das gute Stück soll ja nicht gleich ganz dreckig sein.


----------



## okumb4 (3. Januar 2015)

Axo 
Ich hab mal eine andere frage...Kann mir jemand sagen welches Öl ich nehmen kann für einen kleinen Service immer nach den fahren? Damit ich den dreck aus den Dichtungen zumindest ein wenig rausbekomme?
Dann würde mich noch interessieren, ob jemand eine Anleitung hat, wie ich eine Wartung durchführen kann bei der FOX 32 Float CTD und Dämpfer. Woher weiß ich, wieviel ÖL in die Luftseite und in die andere Seite kommt.


----------



## hometrails (3. Januar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Dann passt die Hersteller-Angabe auf der Hompage von 13,1 kg ja genau. Mind. 150g für die Lackierung statt Anodisiert und ca. 100g für die Größe L statt M. Glückwunsch. Schönes Teil!
> 
> Canyon hat einfach einen sehr leichten Alu-Rahmen konstruiert ggü. bspw. Radon, daher das niedrige Gesamtgewicht trotz sauschwerer Conti ProTection Bereifung. Nur bei den Schläuchen spielen die den Grammfuchser.
> 
> ...


120 Gramm Milch sind natürlich ordentlich. Anders bekommst du die Conti Dinger aber leider nicht dicht. Denkt über andere Reifen nach, dann genügen 60ml.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (3. Januar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> @ravenride
> 
> Die Nabe ist 36-fach verzahnt.
> 
> ...


gut, gut, besten Dank Lars. Und wie oft rastet deine Kurbel bei einer Umdrehung ein, wenn du ganz langsam rückwärts drehst?

Wie geschrieben, meine rastet nur 22 mal ein, sowas würde ich in 2.000 Euro Klasse erwarten, aber nicht in 3.000. Werde nächste Woche bei Canyon nachfragen!


----------



## ravenride (3. Januar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Dann passt die Hersteller-Angabe auf der Hompage von 13,1 kg ja genau. Mind. 150g für die Lackierung statt Anodisiert und ca. 100g für die Größe L statt M. Glückwunsch. Schönes Teil!
> 
> Canyon hat einfach einen sehr leichten Alu-Rahmen konstruiert ggü. bspw. Radon, daher das niedrige Gesamtgewicht trotz sauschwerer Conti ProTection Bereifung. Nur bei den Schläuchen spielen die den Grammfuchser.
> 
> ...



Spectral 8.9 2014 in M. 12,8kg inkl. Pedale u. Flaschenhalter o. Lupine Neo 2

12,8 kg mit Pedalen und den schweren Conti Reifen, dass ist ein guter Wert. Mal sehen ob ich es auf 12, 6 kg schaffe, dauert noch bis ende des Monats.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (3. Januar 2015)

@ravenride. Ich habe das abgezählt nicht abgelesen, meine Kurbel rastet 36 Mal ein.

Ich fahre die Racesport nicht Protection XK 2.4 620g und MK 2.4 710g.

Gruß, Lars

P.S. Die Conti Racesport konnte ich sogar ohne Milch mit einer Standardpumpe auf 3 Bar aufpumpen. 60ml reichen nur bei 26er Laufräder und nicht bei 2.4er Breite/Volumen. Ich möchte mind. 12 Monate Pannenschutz haben.


----------



## hometrails (3. Januar 2015)

Klar kannst du die auf 3 bar aufpumpen. Die bleiben nur nicht drinnen.


----------



## Catweazle81 (3. Januar 2015)

@okumb4 Geh auf diese Seite hier von Fox, gebe die Daten des Dämpfers/der Gabel ein und Du gelangst zur entsprechenden Service-Source.


----------



## MoPe. (3. Januar 2015)

Hier die passende Gabel raussuchen:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm

Als Öl für die Dämpfung würde ich auf ein entsprechendes Fox-Öl zurückgreifen, für die Schmierung taugt auch ein Motoröl.

Ansonsten einfach mal bei youtube gucken, gibt ziemlich viel zum Thema, beispielsweise:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (3. Januar 2015)

@kevvd

Wollte nur deutlich machen, dass selbst 60ml evtl. tatsächlich auch gereicht hätten für Luftdichtigkeit, aber selbst bei 90 ml hatte ich nach 1 paar Nächten und 1 Tour fast keine flüssigen Bestandteile mehr für etwaige Durchstiche. Der Conti ist zwar nicht sehr breit hat aber viel Volumen bzw. baut recht hoch.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## ravenride (3. Januar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> @ravenride. Ich habe das abgezählt nicht abgelesen, meine Kurbel rastet 36 Mal ein.
> 
> Ich fahre die Racesport nicht Protection XK 2.4 620g und MK 2.4 710g.
> 
> ...



In meiner Nabe ist jedenfalls nicht drin was drin sein soll (vermutlich fehlen ein Paar Zacken in der Krone, kleiner Scherz).

Bei Gewicht kann ich 705 Gramm reduzieren, laut meiner Rechnung. Weiß aber nicht ob mein 9.9 in schwarz 13,1 oder 12,9 kg wiegt, da ich keine kalibrierte Waage besitze.

Ich fülle alle 4 Monate Milch nach, hat bisher bei 26" Fully immer gut funktioniert. Bei Tubelessumbau sollte der Reifen innen  entfettet werden. Es gibt oft Fettrückstände im Inneren auf der Karkasse, auf diesen Stellen bleibt die Milch nicht haften bzw. es bildet sich kein gleichmäßiger Film im Reifen.


----------



## ravenride (3. Januar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> @kevvd
> 
> Wollte nur klarstellen, dass 60ml evtl. tatsächlich auch gereicht hätten für Luftdichtigkeit, aber selbst bei 90 ml hatte ich nach 1 Nacht und 1 Tour fast keine flüssigen Bestandteile mehr für etwaige Durchstiche. Der Conti ist zwar nicht sehr breit hat aber viel Volumen bzw. baut recht hoch.
> 
> Gruß, Lars



Wenn der Reifen tubeless montiert ist, schwenke ich diesen und lege das Laufrad 30 min auf den Wassereimer, dann wenden und wieder 30min, das wird 10 mal wiederholt. Damit sind die Reifenseitenwände luftdicht. Seitliche Dornstiche sind eh problematisch, da kommt die Milch so oder so nicht hin. Dann hilft nur noch das Bike auf die Seite zu legen und das Laufrad drehen um die Milch an die Stelle zu bewegen! Den Fall hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, Gott sei es getrommelt.


----------



## hometrails (3. Januar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> @kevvd
> 
> Wollte nur deutlich machen, dass selbst 60ml evtl. tatsächlich auch gereicht hätten für Luftdichtigkeit, aber selbst bei 90 ml hatte ich nach 1 paar Nächten und 1 Tour fast keine flüssigen Bestandteile mehr für etwaige Durchstiche. Der Conti ist zwar nicht sehr breit hat aber viel Volumen bzw. baut recht hoch.
> 
> Gruß, Lars


Ja, weil das Gewebe und die Innenwand vom Conti sch... sind. Hab den Kram selber durch. Conti und tubeless ist im Vergleich zu Anderen nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## shalala (4. Januar 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> In meiner Nabe ist jedenfalls nicht drin was drin sein soll (vermutlich fehlen ein Paar Zacken in der Krone, kleiner Scherz).
> 
> Bei Gewicht kann ich 705 Gramm reduzieren, laut meiner Rechnung. Weiß aber nicht ob mein 9.9 in schwarz 13,1 oder 12,9 kg wiegt, da ich keine kalibrierte Waage besitze.
> 
> Ich fülle alle 4 Monate Milch nach, hat bisher bei 26" Fully immer gut funktioniert. Bei Tubelessumbau sollte der Reifen innen  entfettet werden. Es gibt oft Fettrückstände im Inneren auf der Karkasse, auf diesen Stellen bleibt die Milch nicht haften bzw. es bildet sich kein gleichmäßiger Film im Reifen.



Habe bei mir soeben gezählt. Es sind in der Tat 36 Zähne.
Wie gedenkst du noch 700 Gramm aus dem Rad zu bekommen?


----------



## Jun89 (4. Januar 2015)

Servus! 
Frage an die Gemeinde:

Das Christkind hat mir die 15er Nobby Nic's gebracht... Hab versucht sie nach der Anleitung des Mountainbike-Magazins Tubeless zu montieren... No Chance!!!

Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen: Ventile rein, Reifen drauf und dann hab ich versucht das ganze mit Kompressor aufzupumpen, damit sich der Reifen "setzt"... Danach hätte ich vor gehaht, den Reifen an einer Stelle nochmal abzuheben -> Milch rein -> Luft rein -> fertig... (Steht so in der Anleitung)

Wie gesagt, ich hab aber zuvor schon überhaupt keine Luft rein bekommen... 

UND! Für was ist denn bitte der komische "Klipp" der dem Ventil bei liegt???

Wie macht ihr das???

Danke schonmal!

Gruß


----------



## hometrails (4. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein Ventilausdreher.


----------



## okumb4 (4. Januar 2015)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Frage an die Gemeinde:
> 
> Das Christkind hat mir die 15er Nobby Nic's gebracht... Hab versucht sie nach der Anleitung des Mountainbike-Magazins Tubeless zu montieren... No Chance!!!
> ...



Wenn du den Reifen drauf hast, dann lässt du unten einen kleinen spalt, dort machst du die Milch rein. Dreh das Rad damit die offene Seite oben ist und zieh den Reifen dann komplett auf. Dann in "stößen" aufpumpen. Davor hab ich aber den ganzen Reifen mit Glassreiniger eingesprüht, damit "flutscht" der besser. Durch "knacken" oder "knallen" weißt du, dass der Reifen drauf ist. Danach kannst du die Linie, welche sich am Reifen befindet kontrollieren.


----------



## waldi28 (4. Januar 2015)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Frage an die Gemeinde:
> 
> Das Christkind hat mir die 15er Nobby Nic's gebracht... Hab versucht sie nach der Anleitung des Mountainbike-Magazins Tubeless zu montieren... No Chance!!!
> ...


Ventil rein und einfach aufpumpen geht meist nicht.
Ich geh immer folgendermaßen vor. Es dauert zwar etwas, hat aber bisher immer funktioniert.

Zunächst die Ränder der Felge mit Seifenlauge einschmieren, damit der Reifen später gut in die Felge flutscht.
Dann montierst du den Reifen mit Schlauch und ordentlich Druck, damit er überall in der Felge in die Nut "ploppt".
Dann löst du den Reifen vorsichtig auf einer Seite, holst den Schlauch raus und montierst das Ventil. Auf der anderen Seite müsste der Reifen immer noch fest im Felgenbett sitzen.
Jetzt pumpst du den Reifen mit einem Kompressor auf. Da der Reifen auf einer Seite ja schon montiert ist und keine Luft verliert , geht das recht einfach. Du pumpst solange, bis du wieder diesen "plopp" hörst. Dann sitzt der Reifen auch wieder auf der anderen Seite fest im Felgenbett.
Dann lässt du die Luft noch einmal ab und füllst die Milch über das Ventil ein. Dazu benötigst du diese kleine Klammer. Du pumpst den Reifen noch ein drittes mal auf, und fährst am Besten gleich eine Runde, damit sich die Milch im Reifen verteilen kann.
Das ganze dauert ca. 20 min. Pro Reifen. Beim ersten mal sicherlich etwas länger. Ich möchte aber nicht mehr darauf verzichten. Hab erst heute Morgen wieder einen Dorn aus dem Reifen gezogen. Obwohl die Milch schon drei Monate drin ist, hat sie das Loch direkt abgedichtet.

Viel Erfolg beim Nachmachen!


----------



## hometrails (4. Januar 2015)

Nicht jeder Reifen/jede Felge "ploppt"! Keine Luft bis zum Abwinken drauf pumpen. Je nach Felge/Felgenbreite gibt es Maximalwerte. Sonst kann es nen großen Knall (jenseits von 3 bar) geben und dir fliegt der Reifen um die Ohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Reifen/jede Felge "ploppt"! Keine Luft bis zum Abwinken drauf pumpen. Je nach Felge/Felgenbreite gibt es Maximalwerte. Sonst kann es nen großen Knall (jenseits von 3 bar) geben und dir fliegt der Reifen um die Ohren.



3 Bar reicht, ob es 0 oder 3mal ploppt hängt von der Kombination Reifen-Felge-(Schlauch?) ab.


----------



## waldi28 (4. Januar 2015)

Der Plopp kommt ja meist schon unterhalb von 2 bar. Aber auch bei 3 bar wird dir der Reifen nicht um die Ohren fliegen.
CANYON liefert die Räder sowieso immer mit 3  bis 3,5 bar aus. Die Monteure würden das machen, damit sich der Reifen besser ins Felgenbet setzt. Aber mehr als die 3,5 bar sollte man sicherlich nicht drauf geben.


----------



## Jun89 (4. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Ich fahr das 2014er 7.9 mit DT-Swiss Spline m1700... (Ab Werk ja schon Tubeless-Ready...) + 2015er NN TLE...
Müsste also theoretisch passen...

Wieviel Milch gebt ihr rein??


----------



## Jun89 (4. Januar 2015)

Hab ihn jetzt seit knapp ner Woche mit den originalen lächerlich dünnen Schläuchen drauf...
Dürfte sich also schon schön gesetzt haben mittlerweile... Könnte also nochmal nen Versuch starten...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (4. Januar 2015)

Die Beschreibung oben ist schon richtig. Nur würde ich die offene Seite vor dem Aufpumpen mit Hilfe von Seifenlauge per Hand ebenfalls wieder ins Felgenbett hieven. Die letzten 15cm dann evtl. mit Reifenheber. Dann kannste sogar mit Standpumpe ohne Kompressor aufpumpen und auf die Plops warten ... bevor die Milch reinkommt. Bei 29ern werden mind. 90ml empfohlen.

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß, Lars


----------



## ravenride (4. Januar 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Habe bei mir soeben gezählt. Es sind in der Tat 36 Zähne.
> Wie gedenkst du noch 700 Gramm aus dem Rad zu bekommen?



150 g (Nobby Nic 2,25 Lite Skin 605 g)   760 g X-king Reifen
250 g (Nobby Nic 2,25 Lite Skin 605 g)   850 g M-king Reifen
120 g (Sram 1080 Kassette 240g)   360 g Sram 1070 Kassette
  65 g (Vorbau Syncros 70mm, 115 g)   180 g, Canyon 60mm Vorbau
  40 g (Sattel Fizik Tundra, 200g)   240 g Ergonsattel
120 g (2x 90ml Milch statt Schlauch)   150 g Schlauch -90 g Milch = 60 g pro Reifen
 -15 g 2 Tubeless Ventile
*730 g *Gewichtsersparnis

Bis jetzt ist es noch Theorie, da mir noch einige Teile fehlen! Man muss die Gewichtsstreuung der Reifen abwarten!


----------



## ravenride (4. Januar 2015)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Hab ihn jetzt seit knapp ner Woche mit den originalen lächerlich dünnen Schläuchen drauf...
> Dürfte sich also schon schön gesetzt haben mittlerweile... Könnte also nochmal nen Versuch starten...



Darauf achten, dass um das Ventil herum keine Luft ausströmt. Mit der flachen Seite des Reifenhebers von innen gut andrücken und festschrauben. Nach der Montage 2 Minuten abwarten ob der Reifen die Luft hält, wenn nicht, dann ist etwas nicht o.k.! Prüfen wo die Schwachstelle ist!

Das wird schon!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> 150 g (Nobby Nic 2,25 Lite Skin 605 g)   760 g X-king Reifen
> 250 g (Nobby Nic 2,25 Lite Skin 605 g)   850 g M-king Reifen
> 120 g (Sram 1080 Kassette 240g)   360 g Sram 1070 Kassette
> 65 g (Vorbau Syncros 70mm, 115 g)   180 g, Canyon 60mm Vorbau
> ...


Luft aus den Reifen lassen, locker noch mal 70g gespart, wieg es nach!


----------



## ravenride (4. Januar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung oben ist schon richtig. Nur würde ich die offene Seite vor dem Aufpumpen mit Hilfe von Seifenlauge per Hand ebenfalls wieder ins Felgenbett hieven. Die letzten 15cm dann evtl. mit Reifenheber. Dann kannste sogar mit Standpumpe ohne Kompressor aufpumpen und auf die Plops warten ... bevor die Milch reinkommt. Bei 29ern werden mind. 90ml empfohlen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!
> 
> Gruß, Lars


Was für ein Leicht-Pedal hast du montiert? Falls Klickpedal und NICHT Shimano – wie ist das Ein- und Ausklicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (4. Januar 2015)

WTB MP 250 Stealth. Alt aber ich liebe es. 250g. Top Funktion.


----------



## shalala (4. Januar 2015)

Wie verhält sich die Dämpferpumpe? Wenn ich meine an den Dämper stecke, zeigt sie null an und der aktuelle Druck ist somit nicht ablesbar. Ist das normal?
Meine Sattelstütze ist komplett unten. Wenn die Reverb komplett ausgefahren ist, habe ich bei ausgestrecktem Bein die Ferse exakt auf dem Pedal unten. --> passende Rahmengröße? Reach fühlt sich dazu sehr passend an. Bin 182cm / 84cm SL und Rahmengröße L.


----------



## Domowoi (4. Januar 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich die Dämpferpumpe? Wenn ich meine an den Dämper stecke, zeigt sie null an und der aktuelle Druck ist somit nicht ablesbar. [...]



Wie auch bei einer Reifenpumpe musst Du ein klein bisschen pumpen, damit sich das Ventil öffnet und der Druck auch an der Pumpe angezeigt wird.



shalala schrieb:


> Meine Sattelstütze ist komplett unten. Wenn die Reverb komplett ausgefahren ist, habe ich bei ausgestrecktem Bein die Ferse exakt auf dem Pedal unten. --> passende Rahmengröße? Reach fühlt sich dazu sehr passend an. Bin 182cm / 84cm SL und Rahmengröße L.



Ich bin auch so um die 185 und habe Rahmengröße L, allerdings beim Nerve AL. Generell würde ich sagen wenn sich das Fahren gut anfühlt passt das Rad. Eine allgemeingültige Lösung gibt es da meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## closed (5. Januar 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich die Dämpferpumpe? Wenn ich meine an den Dämper stecke, zeigt sie null an und der aktuelle Druck ist somit nicht ablesbar. Ist das normal?



Dreh die mal bis zum Anschlag auf das Ventil drauf. Es fehlt manchmal nur ein klein wenig, dann sollte sie aber schon was anzeigen . Sie sollte aber schon fest drauf stecken. Ansonsten so wie Domowoi gesagt hat... einfach mal bischen Luft rein


----------



## ravenride (5. Januar 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine an den Dämper stecke, zeigt sie null an und der aktuelle Druck ist somit nicht ablesbar. Ist das normal?
> Meine Sattelstütze ist komplett unten. Wenn die Reverb komplett ausgefahren ist, habe ich bei ausgestrecktem Bein die Ferse exakt auf dem Pedal unten. --> passende Rahmengröße? Reach fühlt sich dazu sehr passend an. Bin 182cm / 84cm SL und Rahmengröße L.



Ist so nicht normal. Du musst die Rendelschraube der Pumpe mit Gefühl relativ etwas fester anziehen, damit der Stift am Ventil des Dämpfers oder Gabel eingedrückt werden kann. Dann wird auch der Druck angezeigt.

Zu Reverbsattelstütze, 125mm länge wäre für deine SL die bessere Wahl. Wenn du den Sattel voll ausfahren kannst, ist es doch o.k.! Sieht halt besser aus, wenn die Sattelstütze etwas mehr herausschaut. Die Rahmengröße ist schon o.k. für dich. Unpraktisch wäre es nur, wenn du den Sattel nicht ganz ausfahren könntest.

Bei meinem 26" Fully ist es genauso wie bei dir, es passt gerade so. Am Spectral schauts 2 cm heraus, habe ebenfalls kurze SL von 81 cm, fahre aber ein Medium.

Notfalls kannst du das Rahmensattelrohr 3cm kürzen (kleiner Scherz)!!!


----------



## shalala (6. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Meinungen.
Die Gabel bekomm ich mit der Pumpe leider nicht auf, auch wenn ichs maximal zudreh. Somit machts auch Sinn, dass die Pumpe nichts anzeigt. Beim Cane Creek funktionierts allerdings gut.
Bin mit dem Radl nun einige Kilometer auf der Straße auf und abgefahren. Passt recht gut denke ich, werde es wohl behalten. Von der Beinlänge bin ich wohl am unteren Ende zu L, der Reach ist allerdings passend.
Nun kann kanns losgehen, mit dem Einstellen der Dämpfer und Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (6. Januar 2015)

Also die Gabel wird aber ohne Druck geliefert. Damit lässt sie sich weiter zusammendrücken und das Packmaß wird kleiner. Wenn du noch nichts reingepumpt hast, dann zeigt die Pumpe nichts an, weil nichts drinn ist.


----------



## ravenride (6. Januar 2015)

Bei meinem Spectral ist ein 60mm Vorbau montiert, bei Gr. M. 
Fühlt sich einfach zu kurz an, von daher werde ich einen 70mm ausprobieren. Wie ist das Gefühl bei euch?


----------



## shalala (6. Januar 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Also die Gabel wird aber ohne Druck geliefert. Damit lässt sie sich weiter zusammendrücken und das Packmaß wird kleiner. Wenn du noch nichts reingepumpt hast, dann zeigt die Pumpe nichts an, weil nichts drinn ist.


Nene bin schon gefahren. Aber wenn ich die Pumpe ansetze, drückt sie das Ventil nicht auf. Somit zeigt sie auch nichts an, da kein Druck in den Schlauch entweicht. Sobald ich dann den Schlauch auf in etwa den gleichen Druck aufpumpe, funktioniert es. Somit kann ich mit Hilfe der Pumpe auch nicht auf 0 psi ablassen. Hat mich anfangs irritiert, da ich es vom z.b. Auto anders gewohnt bin.
Beim Dämpfer drücke ich durch ansetzen der Pumpe das Ventil auf und ich sehe sofort den anliegenen Druck. Also alles wie gehabt.


----------



## 1georg1969 (7. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues allerseits,

und mal ´ne Frage an die Spectral 29´er Fahrer(-innen) der 2015´er Modelle mit 2-fach Kurbel bezüglich der an der Kettenstrebe verbauten Kettenführung (Canyon intern E168 genannt):

1) Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?

2) Funktioniert diese einwandfrei bei ALLEN Gängen?

3) Oder hat die schon jemand wegen irgendwelcher Problemen abmontiert?


Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten.


PS Lt. Canyon Chat kann man diese Kettenführung per Chat oder Telefon nachträglich für die 2014´er Modelle für 19.99.- bestellen.


----------



## okumb4 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo. Ich persönlich habe und hatte damit keine probleme. Daher kann ich nur positives berichten.


----------



## okumb4 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo. Ich persönlich habe und hatte damit keine probleme. Daher kann ich nur positives berichten.


----------



## haga67 (7. Januar 2015)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues allerseits,
> 
> und mal ´ne Frage an die Spectral 29´er Fahrer(-innen) der 2015´er Modelle mit 2-fach Kurbel bezüglich der an der Kettenstrebe verbauten Kettenführung (Canyon intern E168 genannt):
> 
> ...



Echt ? Man hat mir im Chat gerade geantwortet, dass dieses voraussichtlich im Februar verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## shalala (7. Januar 2015)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues allerseits,
> 
> und mal ´ne Frage an die Spectral 29´er Fahrer(-innen) der 2015´er Modelle mit 2-fach Kurbel bezüglich der an der Kettenstrebe verbauten Kettenführung (Canyon intern E168 genannt):
> 
> ...


Rattert relativ laut, wobei ich keine Erfahrungen mit Kettenführungen habe. Ansonsten tadellos.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (12. Januar 2015)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues allerseits,
> 
> und mal ´ne Frage an die Spectral 29´er Fahrer(-innen) der 2015´er Modelle mit 2-fach Kurbel bezüglich der an der Kettenstrebe verbauten Kettenführung (Canyon intern E168 genannt):
> 
> ...



Hallo. Also meine Kettenführung ist nach ca. 100 km gerissen. Habe sie abmontiert und vermisse sie bis jetzt nicht. Bin der Meinung das Shadow+ das ganz gut hinbekommt. Aber das hängt auch immer davon ab wo man unterwegs ist.


----------



## okumb4 (12. Januar 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie dick die Kolbenstange im Fox Float CTD dämpfer ist (190*51). Will den nicht extra ausbauen.
Zudem würde ich nochmal erfragen, was denn mehr sinn macht bezüglich den Spacer.
100 KG und 260PSI hab ich momentan, der Dämpfer schlägt fast durch. Welcher Spacer wäre also geeignet 0,8 CUI oder kleiner?

LG


----------



## ravenride (12. Januar 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, wie dick die Kolbenstange im Fox Float CTD dämpfer ist (190*51). Will den nicht extra ausbauen.
> Zudem würde ich nochmal erfragen, was denn mehr sinn macht bezüglich den Spacer.
> 100 KG und 260PSI hab ich momentan, der Dämpfer schlägt fast durch. Welcher Spacer wäre also geeignet 0,8 CUI oder kleiner?
> 
> LG



Meinst du eventuell die Länge des Kolben?
Der Hub beträgt 51mm + ca. 5mm zusätzlich = 56 mm. (Kann aber etwas mehr betragen, fahre den CCDB Inline)

Wenn dein Dämpfer fast durchschlägt, wieviel mm Hub hast du gemessen?
Eventuell ist deine Zugstufe zu schwach eingestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (12. Januar 2015)

Zugstufe = ausfedern


----------



## okumb4 (13. Januar 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> Meinst du eventuell die Länge des Kolben?
> Der Hub beträgt 51mm + ca. 5mm zusätzlich = 56 mm. (Kann aber etwas mehr betragen, fahre den CCDB Inline)
> 
> Wenn dein Dämpfer fast durchschlägt, wieviel mm Hub hast du gemessen?
> Eventuell ist deine Zugstufe zu schwach eingestellt!


 
Die kolbenstange hab ich nun das sind 9mm im durchmesser.
Die hub hab uch jetzt noch nicht gemessen, jedoch ist der Sagring sogut wie unten, wenn ich im Gelände bin. Frage ist halt: 0,8 cui oder 0,6 cui spacer einbauen.


----------



## hometrails (13. Januar 2015)

Ein Spacer bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich was. Die Kennlinie wird damit komisch. Hier im Forum gab es mal den Tipp, zähes Fett in die Luftkammer zu schmieren, was ich auch probiert habe. Das bringt wirklich den gleichen Effekt wie ein Spacer.

So wirklich hilft wahrscheinlich nur eine Anpassung des kompletten Tunes bei Fox. Der Support da hilft dir auch weiter und berät dich.

Für mich war die Lösung einfach: 0,5 bar mehr Luft in die Kammer.


----------



## shalala (14. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mal eine Verständnisfrage, da häufig diskutiert wird, dass eine kleinere Radgröße agiler ist.
Wenn man das Gewicht mal nicht betrachtet und sich nur die Geometrie genauer anschaut, vergleich ich mal das Canyon Spectral 650b in Größe M und das Spectral 29 in Größe L:

Radstand 650b vs 29: 1156 mm zu 1166 mm
Lenkwinkel: 67 Grad zu 68,5 Grad

Damit müsste das 29er doch beim Lenken "agiler" sein, als das 650b? Welchen Einfluss hat die Länge der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Domowoi (14. Januar 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> [...]Damit müsste das 29er doch beim Lenken "agiler" sein, als das 650b? Welchen Einfluss hat die Länge der Kettenstrebe?



Ein größeres Rad hat in der Regel mehr Trägheit, weil es zum einen meist schwerer ist und zum anderen ist der Abstand zur Drehachse größer, was es schwerer macht das Rad gegen das Trägheitsmoment zu drehen.

Zum anderen muss der Hinterbau und damit der Radstand in der Regel länger werden um das größere Rad hinein zu bringen, was ebenfalls zu einem etwas weniger agilem Fahrverhalten führt. Der Lenkwinkel ist in dem Fall mit einem Unterschied von nur 1,5° einfach nicht genug um diese Punkte auszugleichen.


----------



## shalala (14. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem Gewicht und dem Trägheitsmoment ist mir natürlich bewusst. Deswegen meinte ich, unter der Annahme, dass das Gewicht mal vernachlässigt wird.
Zumindest bei Probefahren habe 1,5° Lenkwinkeländerung schon sehr deutlich gespürt und bin deshalb der Meinung, dass der 1 cm längere Radstand dadurch auf jeden Fall ausgeglichen wird? Was ich leider noch nicht verstanden habe ist, inwiefern die kürzeren Kettenstreben hier eine Rolle spielen?


----------



## Domowoi (14. Januar 2015)

Der Abstand der Masse zur Drehachse geht allerdings quadratisch ins Trägheitsmoment ein. Deswegen ist der Effekt selbst bei gleichem Gewicht spürbar.


----------



## flotking (14. Januar 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Der Abstand der Masse zur Drehachse geht allerdings quadratisch ins Trägheitsmoment ein. Deswegen ist der Effekt selbst bei gleichem Gewicht spürbar.


Das größere Rad muss für gleiche Längsbeschleunigung eine im Verhältnis der Radien kleinere Winkelbeschleunigung erfahren. Zudem ist die Winkelgeschwindigkeit des Rads bei gleicher Fahrgeschwindigkeit kleiner. (Faktor 1/r/r)
Demnach ändert sich bei gleichem Gewicht die erforderliche Leistung gar nicht.


----------



## hometrails (14. Januar 2015)

Ähm. Ich bin dann mal biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (14. Januar 2015)

Sowas gibt es nur in deutschen Foren zu sehen. Ein Prachtbeispiel. Viel besser als in den Foto- oder Computerforen.
Man kann nur grinsen....andere fahren nur aus Spass aber das sind dann halt die gaaanz einfachen Gemüter


----------



## closed (15. Januar 2015)

Hi. Kurze zwischen Frage. Hab gerade ein spectral AL 29 von 2014 ergattert. Hat sich an der Geometrie irgendwas bei den 2015er Modellen geändert? Oder ist der Rahmen identisch geblieben. Besten dank

Nachtrag: Glaube ich habe meine Antwort soeben gefunden: http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf

Das sollten die Geometriedaten des 2014er sein. Somit sind hier schon Unterschiede zu sehen. Hat einer ein 2014er und ein 2015er gefahren? Sind die Unterschiede signifikant oder eher zu vernachlässigen?

Besten Dank abermals


----------



## guekai74 (15. Januar 2015)

Hi.
Hat jemand von Euch einen halbwegs aktuellen Praxis-Bericht, wie sich das Spectral AL 29 2105 (vorzugsweise 8.9) so wirklich im Uphill fährt? 13,2 Kilo sind ja eigentlich einiges, das man gegen die Schwerkraft bewegen muss, aber nachdem ich eher auf lange Touren-lastige Anstiege aus bin (natürlich um mich danach mit einer krachenden Abfahrt für die Schinderei zu belohnen) bin ich leider noch auf keine guten Erfahrungsberichte diesbezüglich gestoßen. Dass der Dämpfer, Plattform, Climb Modus etc. ordentlich seinen Dienst tut, davon geh ich mal aus.  
Grundsätzlich geht's mir um den Kletterfaktor beim Spectral, trotz vermeintlich hohem Gewicht. Das läßt sich ja mit 2.2er Contis etwas reduzieren.
Danke, Leute!
Gü


----------



## hometrails (15. Januar 2015)

Was hast du vor? Das Specki ist kein CC Racer. Aber da rettet dich auch kein 12 Kilo Bike. Nimm 0,5 kg ab, dann kommste einfacher den Berg hoch. Oder auch nicht.  Kurzum. Die Geo entscheidet doch. Das Specki klettert 1A, das CTD von Dämpfer und Gabel braucht's dazu nicht. Fahr 99% immer offen. Auch steile Rampen.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (15. Januar 2015)

guekai74 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hat jemand von Euch einen halbwegs aktuellen Praxis-Bericht, wie sich das Spectral AL 29 2105 (vorzugsweise 8.9) so wirklich im Uphill fährt? 13,2 Kilo sind ja eigentlich einiges, das man gegen die Schwerkraft bewegen muss, aber nachdem ich eher auf lange Touren-lastige Anstiege aus bin (natürlich um mich danach mit einer krachenden Abfahrt für die Schinderei zu belohnen) bin ich leider noch auf keine guten Erfahrungsberichte diesbezüglich gestoßen. Dass der Dämpfer, Plattform, Climb Modus etc. ordentlich seinen Dienst tut, davon geh ich mal aus.
> Grundsätzlich geht's mir um den Kletterfaktor beim Spectral, trotz vermeintlich hohem Gewicht. Das läßt sich ja mit 2.2er Contis etwas reduzieren.
> Danke, Leute!
> Gü



Hallo.
Ich glaube es wird hier nicht so leicht sein, eine zuverlässige Vergleichsaussage zu bekommen. Aus meiner Sicht positioniert sich das Spectral als AM mit seinem Gewicht sehr gut. Besonders die Laufräder sind bei allen Varianten mMn sehr hochwertig und leicht. Leider machen die Reifen dies zum Teil wieder weg, da die Contis vergleichsweise schwer sind. Reifen lassen sich natürlich sehr leicht tauschen.

Mir persönlich steht zum Vergleich das Grand Canyon 9.9 MJ 2013 zur Verfügung. Dieses geht bergauf natürlich um vieles besser. Gefühlt kommt dieser Unterschied jedoch zum größten Teil von den Reifen (Rollwiederstand und schwerer). Die 2 Kg Mehrgewicht geben hier mMn kaum einen Ausschlag. Erwähnenswert ist, dass das Vorderrad auch wenn es steil wird immer schön am Boden bleibt. Bergab packen die Contis wirklich gut.


----------



## guekai74 (15. Januar 2015)

kevdd: Danke! Das hatte ich mir eh gedacht. Ich bin mit meinen 1.78 und 70kg ja eh ein Leichtgewicht, das halbe Kilo rettet mich jetzt auch nicht mehr . Ich will bergauf nicht Tempo bolzen a la RaceBike, aber der Vergleich zum Nerve liegt nahe, auch weils ein Kollege von mir hat und damit sehr zufrieden ist. 22er-Rettungsring reicht ja leicht aus, um Steiles zu packen. Aber das Specki is einfach geiler, auch die Parts und die Geometrie passen mir besser. Damit hab ich vorerst alle Infos, die ich brauche. Der Trail ruft !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (15. Januar 2015)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich glaube es wird hier nicht so leicht sein, eine zuverlässige Vergleichsaussage zu bekommen. Aus meiner Sicht positioniert sich das Spectral als AM mit seinem Gewicht sehr gut. Besonders die Laufräder sind bei allen Varianten mMn sehr hochwertig und leicht. Leider machen die Reifen dies zum Teil wieder weg, da die Contis vergleichsweise schwer sind. Reifen lassen sich natürlich sehr leicht tauschen.
> 
> Mir persönlich steht zum Vergleich das Grand Canyon 9.9 MJ 2013 zur Verfügung. Dieses geht bergauf natürlich um vieles besser. Gefühlt kommt dieser Unterschied jedoch zum größten Teil von den Reifen (Rollwiederstand und schwerer). Die 2 Kg Mehrgewicht geben hier mMn kaum einen Ausschlag. Erwähnenswert ist, dass das Vorderrad auch wenn es steil wird immer schön am Boden bleibt. Bergab packen die Contis wirklich gut.


Die Contis hatte ich seit dem ersten Tag verflucht. Auf dem 26er kam ich mit gleicher Kombi super klar. Auf dem Specki hingegen gar nicht. Gerade der MKII vorn rutscht ohne viel Vorwarnung seitlich weg. Meine Meinung.


----------



## maniac66 (15. Januar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Was hast du vor? Das Specki ist kein CC Racer. Aber da rettet dich auch kein 12 Kilo Bike. Nimm 0,5 kg ab, dann kommste einfacher den Berg hoch. Oder auch nicht.  Kurzum. Die Geo entscheidet doch. Das Specki klettert 1A, das CTD von Dämpfer und Gabel braucht's dazu nicht. Fahr 99% immer offen. Auch steile Rampen.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen


kevdd schrieb:


> Was hast du vor? Das Specki ist kein CC Racer. Aber da rettet dich auch kein 12 Kilo Bike. Nimm 0,5 kg ab, dann kommste einfacher den Berg hoch. Oder auch nicht.  Kurzum. Die Geo entscheidet doch. Das Specki klettert 1A, das CTD von Dämpfer und Gabel braucht's dazu nicht. Fahr 99% immer offen. Auch steile Rampen.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Das grösste Tuningpotential liegt doch meist beim Fahrer(gewicht) selbst


----------



## ravenride (15. Januar 2015)

guekai74 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hat jemand von Euch einen halbwegs aktuellen Praxis-Bericht, wie sich das Spectral AL 29 2105 (vorzugsweise 8.9) so wirklich im Uphill fährt? 13,2 Kilo sind ja eigentlich einiges, das man gegen die Schwerkraft bewegen muss, aber nachdem ich eher auf lange Touren-lastige Anstiege aus bin (natürlich um mich danach mit einer krachenden Abfahrt für die Schinderei zu belohnen) bin ich leider noch auf keine guten Erfahrungsberichte diesbezüglich gestoßen. Dass der Dämpfer, Plattform, Climb Modus etc. ordentlich seinen Dienst tut, davon geh ich mal aus.
> Grundsätzlich geht's mir um den Kletterfaktor beim Spectral, trotz vermeintlich hohem Gewicht. Das läßt sich ja mit 2.2er Contis etwas reduzieren.
> Danke, Leute!
> Gü



Es ist Schnee in den Bergen, von daher leider kein aktueller Bericht bzgl. Uphill. Uphillbedenken musst du aber keine haben, für den Spaß im Uphill benötigst du einen leichten Laufradsatz. Ich hatte gleich die orig. Bereifung durch Rocket Ron 2,25 ersetzt, wenn die Bergsaison im April/Mai angeht werden die durch Nobby Nic ersetzt. Hier im Alpenvorland für Fahrten zum Tegernsee und zurück (ca. 90 km / 800 Hm) ist es genau der richtige Reifen. Die Dämpfung lässt sich bei diesen kalten Temperaturen eigentlich nicht benoten, die Kinematik fühlt sich sehr gut an, es ist mein erstes Versenderbike nach über 20 Mountainbikejahren.

Meine Laufradkombi ist jetzt etwas über 500g leichter, damit ist das 9.9 Spectral ziemlich leichtfüßig, das Beschleunigen macht Spaß – natürlich nicht so wie mit einem 26" Fahrwerk, ist aber nur logisch! 

Im Vergleich zum Specialized Stumpjumper 29" Carbon – das ich mir im Sommer für eine Bergtour mit 1.500 Hm ausgeliehen hatte – sitzt man auf dem Spectral nicht so tief im Rahmen, was ich als sehr, sehr positiv empfinde. Zudem war die Stumpibereifung bleischwer, sehr behäbig, die Laufradkombi war definitiv ein Spaßkiller! Uphill konnte man trotz der Behäbigkeit gut absolvieren.

Ich hatte lange überlegt, ob ich mir das Twentyniner als Zweitrad zulegen sollte. Hätte ich zwischen 650B oder 29 entscheiden müssen, dann wäre es ohne wenn und aber ein 650B geworden.

Möglich ist auch ein Carbon Laufradset, dass man sich für etwa 1.000 Euro speichen lässt. Die Felgen dafür kann man z.B. bei Light-Bicycle beziehen, die Kosten betragen ca. 400 Euro inkl. Einfuhrzoll. Mit der 24mm Maulweite Felge sind demnach 1.400 g realisierbar.
http://www.light-bicycle.com/carbon-mountain-bike/carbon-mountain-bike-rim/29er


----------



## ravenride (15. Januar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen
> 
> Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Das grösste Tuningpotential liegt doch meist beim Fahrer(gewicht) selbst



Mache den Camelbak 1 Kg leichter oder schwerer, das macht nicht viel Unterschied! Das Speki kann man sehr wohl als CC einsetzen, mit Reserven macht es mehr Spaß auf den Trail. Auf einer langen Tagestour in den Bergen kommt so manches unter die Räder und mit 130mm Federweg macht es definitiv mehr Spaß als mit 110! 

Mit 70 Kg benötige ich ebenfalls nicht die Stabilität, eines 95 Kg Bikers.


----------



## Joemac (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Ich möchte Ende Februar ein neus Bike kaufen. Schaue mir schon seit eienm Jahr das Spectral 29 an und das model 9.9 vom 2015 hat genau die Komponenten die ich haben möchte!
Mein Frage jetzt, da es nicht als bike2go an lager ist und ich in der Schweiz wohne nicht testen und kaufen kann suche ich ev eine kleine Hilfe hier im Forum.
Bin 168cm gross und denke die Grösse S könnte passen. Bin schon viele 29er testgefahren und fühlte mich wohl mit der Rahmengrösse S doch nicht alle empfand ich als easy bergauf!

Hat jemand in etwa meine KG und ein spectral 29 im S? Passt es gut?
Hab sonst an das Strive als alternative gedacht.
Einsatzgebiet wäre Touren und Alpines Gelände aber natürlich auch normale Hometrails im Wald.

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruss Jose


----------



## hometrails (17. Januar 2015)

Mit 1,68m ein 29er?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Januar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Mit 1,68m ein 29er?


Warum denn nicht? Rahmengrösse "S" ist doch bei 26" und 29" eine Rahmengrösse "S".


----------



## Joemac (18. Januar 2015)

Ja eben, das ist die Frage!
Wie träge wird es wirklich? Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit all den Bikes die ich getestet hatte, sogar eher das gegenteil, viel mehr spass als mit 650er!
Aber wie das so ist waren es immer die Topmodlle der Bikes (BMC Trailfox, Remedy, Stumpy etc) was aber nur im Gewicht anders war als beim Spectral, die Komponente finde ich top beim 9.9!

Hab mich entschieden nach Koblenz zu fahren um die Bikes zu testen, ist da mehr möglich als nur eine Parkplatzrunde?

Grusss Jose


----------



## Ste2014 (19. Januar 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden nach Koblenz zu fahren um die Bikes zu testen, ist da mehr möglich als nur eine Parkplatzrunde?



Leider nein.


----------



## closed (21. Januar 2015)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Leider nein.


Direkt neben dem Parkplatz ist eine kleine Hügelpiste auf die man eigentlich nur mit Helm und Schutzkleidung darf. Mir wurde damals zwar auch verboten da drauf zu fahren, ich hab aber auch schon mal jemanden dort fahren sehen. Dies kann nun zwei Gründe haben:
Entweder sind die Leute einfach drauf gefahren und die canyon Mitarbeiter haben es 'übersehen' oder aber man darf drauf wenn man die Bedingungen erfüllt hat die auf dem Schild vor der Piste drauf stehen...

Wie auch immer... Die Parkplatzrunde ist zwar nicht prickelnd aber im Vergleich zu Radon doch 100 Mal besser, da viel mehr Platz. Die einzige Alternative wäre du bestellst ein Bike und fährst etwas damit rum. Sollte es dann nicht passen und es sind Abnutzungsspuren sichtbar, verlangt Canyon eine Bearbeitungsgebühr zum Ersetzen der Komponenten. Das ist immer noch besser als den vollen Preis zu bezahlen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joemac (21. Januar 2015)

Hi, danke für den Tipp!
Werde das Bike vor Ort so gut wie möglich testen und falls es passt gleich kaufen und es in ein Packetlager liefern lassen!
Leider ist es bis jetzt nicht als toGo Bike Lager! Werde mal chaten und fragen was möglich ist.

Gruss Jose


----------



## okumb4 (21. Januar 2015)

Servus! Wollte hier in diesem Thread nochmal kurz was zum Kundenservice sagen.
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich im normalen Spectral Thread geäußert, dass ich probleme mit der kette habe, bzw. das dort immer etwas knarscht/Knattert. Es war die Kette, welche nach ca. 200KM angefangen hat zu rosten (trotz Pflege) und das Kettenschloss war auch nicht mehr zu öffnen.
Habe nun eine XTR Kette verbaut mit Sram Kettenschloss = problem gelöst.
Ich habe das dem Kundendienst mitgeteilt und mir wurde heute ein Wertgutschein von 20€ zugesprochen, was ca. dem Wert der XTR Kette ausmacht. Finde ich sehr fair! Viele beschweren sich über probleme, ich kann das nicht behaupten.
Daumen hoch!

LG


----------



## Ste2014 (21. Januar 2015)

closed schrieb:


> Direkt neben dem Parkplatz ist eine kleine Hügelpiste auf die man eigentlich nur mit Helm und Schutzkleidung darf. Mir wurde damals zwar auch verboten da drauf zu fahren, ich hab aber auch schon mal jemanden dort fahren sehen. Dies kann nun zwei Gründe haben:
> Entweder sind die Leute einfach drauf gefahren und die canyon Mitarbeiter haben es 'übersehen' oder aber man darf drauf wenn man die Bedingungen erfüllt hat die auf dem Schild vor der Piste drauf stehen...


Nebenan ist ein pumptrack. Der wird auch gern genutzt, aber nicht für Canyon-Probefahrten. Ich war dreimal probefahren und mir wurde dreimal untersagt dort zu fahren. Die Testbikes werden sehr sorgfältig behandelt. Ich habe sogar am Rande mitbekommen, dass ein jüngerer Mitarbeiter von einem etwas älteren angepflaumt wurde, weil der das bike mit dem Sattel gegen die Hauswand lehnte.


----------



## closed (21. Januar 2015)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Nebenan ist ein pumptrack. Der wird auch gern genutzt, aber nicht für Canyon-Probefahrten. Ich war dreimal probefahren und mir wurde dreimal untersagt dort zu fahren. Die Testbikes werden sehr sorgfältig behandelt. Ich habe sogar am Rande mitbekommen, dass ein jüngerer Mitarbeiter von einem etwas älteren angepflaumt wurde, weil der das bike mit dem Sattel gegen die Hauswand lehnte.



Klar, jeder Kratzer ist später ne Wertminderung im Factory Outlet 

Hab mein Specki nun auch endlich erhalten (btw: auch via Factory Outlet... die paar Kratzer stören recht wenig (kommen ja eh mit der Zeit rein), dafür ordentlich Preisnachlass erhalten). Ist ein Specki 8.9 von 2014. Von der Ausstattung her sieht es nicht danach aus, als sollte es dem 2015er hinterherhinken. Jetzt freue ich mich erstmal auf ein paar Probefahrten abseits eines Prakplatzes


----------



## lest (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, die Parkplatz Runde ist etwas albern.
Ich mein... von einem Testbike erwarte ich doch keinen showroom shine. Das soll Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen! Zumindest bei mancher Kategorie von Bike erwarte ich das 

Ich muss auch mal wieder nach Koblenz.
Ich werde mein 2014er Spectral 7.9 nun doch verkaufen - das "L" ist mir einfach doch einen Tick zu klein  Jetzt bin ich schon das 2te mal auf den blöden Konfigurator reingefallen


----------



## MKAB (24. Januar 2015)

lest schrieb:


> Ja, die Parkplatz Runde ist etwas albern.
> (...) Jetzt bin ich schon das 2te mal auf den blöden Konfigurator reingefallen



Parkplatz ist echt albern. Auf der anderen Seite gehts da vllt. auch um versicherungstechnische Dinge 
Für die Einschätzung einer passenden Rahmengröße sollte es aber reichen.

Mir hatte der Konfigurator immer XL empfohlen, ich wollte aber unbedingt L haben. Nach der Probefahrt
wurde es ein XL und ich bin froh, mich so entschieden zu haben. Mir scheint sowieso, dass hier öfter zu
einer kleineren Rahmengröße geraten wird (Stichwort "Agilität" usw.). Teils auch bei mir schleierhaften
Körpergröße-Rahmengröße-Kombinationen... Eine Probefahrt ist mMn durch nichts zu ersetzen!

Zur Not kann man doch auch hier im Forum mal fragen, ob einer das gewünschte Modell hat und mal nach
ner Probefahrt fragen... Ich hab mich da jetzt nicht angemeldet bei Canyon, aber wenn jemand ein Specki
in XL im Raum Frankfurt am Main mal testen will...


----------



## closed (25. Januar 2015)

Kurze Frage: was fährt ihr denn für Reifen auf euren Speckis? Kommt ihr mit den Contis klar? Plane im Sommer ne größere Tour und glaub dass die für sowas eher ungeeignet wären. Tendiere daher die Breite zu verringern. Eventuell mit nem NN Trailstar vorne und RockRazor Pacestar hinten?
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## shalala (25. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr eure Speckis irgendwie geschützt? Schutzfolien etc? Noch ist mein Bike nahezu neu und ich überlege zumindest ans untere Rohr eine Folie anzubringen.


----------



## MKAB (26. Januar 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Speckis irgendwie geschützt? Schutzfolien etc? (...)



Lies mal ab hier im Galerie-Thread weiter, da sind ein paar Schutzaktionen drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (26. Januar 2015)

closed schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: was fährt ihr denn für Reifen auf euren Speckis? Kommt ihr mit den Contis klar? Plane im Sommer ne größere Tour und glaub dass die für sowas eher ungeeignet wären. Tendiere daher die Breite zu verringern. Eventuell mit nem NN Trailstar vorne und RockRazor Pacestar hinten?
> Was denkt ihr?




Ich habe derzeit Maxxis als "Winterreifen" - vorne den Highroller II und hinten den Ardent:
vom Gewicht und Rollwiderstand den Contis unterlegen aber der Grrrrripp... spitze! (gerade jetzt bei Matsch und/oder Schnee)

Im Sommer wollte ich auch Deine o.g. Schwalbe-Kombi testen, die sagt mir zumindest von den tech. Daten schonmal sehr zu.


----------



## Jun89 (26. Januar 2015)

closed schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: was fährt ihr denn für Reifen auf euren Speckis? Kommt ihr mit den Contis klar? Plane im Sommer ne größere Tour und glaub dass die für sowas eher ungeeignet wären. Tendiere daher die Breite zu verringern. Eventuell mit nem NN Trailstar vorne und RockRazor Pacestar hinten?
> Was denkt ihr?



Ich fahr jetzt die 2015er NN Pacestar vorn und hinten in 2,25... Überragend!!! Grip, Rollwiederstand und Gewicht! Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu den Contis!


----------



## closed (26. Januar 2015)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit Maxxis als "Winterreifen" - vorne den Highroller II und hinten den Ardent:
> vom Gewicht und Rollwiderstand den Contis unterlegen aber der Grrrrripp... spitze! (gerade jetzt bei Matsch und/oder Schnee)
> 
> Im Sommer wollte ich auch Deine o.g. Schwalbe-Kombi testen, die sagt mir zumindest von den tech. Daten schonmal sehr zu.



Dann auch die Kombi in 2,25" so wie Jun oder in 2,35"? 

@Jun: Grip ist auch mit 2,25" top, ja?


----------



## crossy-pietro (26. Januar 2015)

closed schrieb:


> Dann auch die Kombi in 2,25" so wie Jun oder in 2,35"?
> 
> @Jun: Grip ist auch mit 2,25" top, ja?



Habe vo: 2,35  hi: 2,4

Dank 29" hat bestimmt der 2,25er auch guten Grip. (Wobei die Schwalbes generell breiter bauen, als Conti und Maxxis)


----------



## Jun89 (26. Januar 2015)

Hab mal irgenwo gelesen, dass die NN´s in 2,25 genau so breit bauen wie die 2,4er MK2... nur eben nicht so hoch...
Grip ist auch mit 2,25 und bei den jetzigen Bedingungen mit den NN top! Und das geringere Gewicht spürt man zudem deutlich!!!!


----------



## maniac66 (27. Januar 2015)

Die von Ihnen angefragte Kettenführung ist unter Artikelnummer A1047581 (E168-14 integrated chain guide) für den Preis von € 19,90 bestellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (27. Januar 2015)

Meine E168 müsste heute in der Post sein.


----------



## maniac66 (27. Januar 2015)

Berichte doch mal von deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Teil. Bin mir noch unschlüssig, da Canyon selbst die Kefü bei 11 Fach nicht ab Werk verbaut...


----------



## ravenride (29. Januar 2015)

lest schrieb:


> Ja, die Parkplatz Runde ist etwas albern.
> Ich mein... von einem Testbike erwarte ich doch keinen showroom shine. Das soll Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen! Zumindest bei mancher Kategorie von Bike erwarte ich das
> 
> Ich muss auch mal wieder nach Koblenz.
> Ich werde mein 2014er Spectral 7.9 nun doch verkaufen - das "L" ist mir einfach doch einen Tick zu klein  Jetzt bin ich schon das 2te mal auf den blöden Konfigurator reingefallen



Das ist nicht lustig, wenn einem der Rahmen zu klein ist! Und günstig auch nicht!
Möglicherweise kannst du aber deinen Sattel noch um 1cm nach hinten justieren, ohne dass der Vortrieb darunter leidet (Knie durch Pedallot). Einen cm längeren Vorbau, bzw. negativ montieren oder 10mm Spacer demontieren.


----------



## 1georg1969 (30. Januar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Meine E168 müsste heute in der Post sein.



Kannste mir bitte mitteilen, ob das ähnlich der C-guide eco nur aus einem Teil besteht, oder ob da Verschleißteile ausgetauscht werden können. Danke.


----------



## maniac66 (30. Januar 2015)

Hier kannst du es ganz gut sehen...


----------



## 1georg1969 (30. Januar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Hier kannst du es ganz gut sehen...



Danke...


----------



## hometrails (30. Januar 2015)

So. Ist dran:


----------



## maniac66 (30. Januar 2015)

Schaut gut aus!  Wie sieht es denn mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus, läuft sie leise...?


----------



## hometrails (30. Januar 2015)

Man hört sie bauartbedingt natürlich. Stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## maniac66 (30. Januar 2015)

Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht... Ich bleibe erstmal bei meiner cGuide eco. Danke für dein Feedback!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1georg1969 (2. Februar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> So. Ist dran:



Sieht Schick aus.

Musste die Kette verlängert werden?


----------



## hometrails (2. Februar 2015)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Sieht Schick aus.
> 
> Musste die Kette verlängert werden?


Ich habe inzwischen die 3. Kette drauf. Die Länge der ersten "Canyon" Kette war auch so ganz schön lang. Zusammen mit der Kettenführung sollte die Kette in der Länge daher gut passen. Ohne KeFü würde ich die OE Kette ggf. kürzen, um bisschen mehr Spannung drauf zu bekommen.

Mir war die Kette regelmäßig bergab runter gesprungen. Der Umwerfer war auch von Canyon nicht so toll eingestellt. Durch das Kürzen der Kette und die korrekte Positionierung des Umwerfers war das Abspringen an sich gut eliminiert, wodurch die KeFü an sich gar nimmer benötigt wurde. Aber was es gibt, muss man(n) mitunter auch haben.


----------



## 1georg1969 (2. Februar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen die 3. Kette drauf. Die Länge der ersten "Canyon" Kette war auch so ganz schön lang. Zusammen mit der Kettenführung sollte die Kette in der Länge daher gut passen. Ohne KeFü würde ich die OE Kette ggf. kürzen, um bisschen mehr Spannung drauf zu bekommen.
> 
> Mir war die Kette regelmäßig bergab runter gesprungen. Der Umwerfer war auch von Canyon nicht so toll eingestellt. Durch das Kürzen der Kette und die korrekte Positionierung des Umwerfers war das Abspringen an sich gut eliminiert, wodurch die KeFü an sich gar nimmer benötigt wurde. Aber was es gibt, muss man(n) mitunter auch haben.



Danke für Infos...werde ich demnächst vielleicht auch mal ins Auge fassen....


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. Februar 2015)

@ Jun89

Was wiegen die Nobby Nic 2015 Liteskin 29er in 2,25 denn?

Fahre ja die m.E. identisch breiten Conti MK 2.4 RaceSport (710g) und XK 2.4 RaceSport (630g) beide Tubeless und hatte als Alternative auch die obigen NN im Auge.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## maniac66 (2. Februar 2015)

Hier kannst du es sehen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...eSkin-PaceStar-Faltreifen-Modell-2015-p40672/


----------



## Jun89 (2. Februar 2015)

Hab Snakeskin... Und gewogen hab ich sie auch nicht... So ein Grammfuchser bin ich dann doch nicht...  Da ist am Fahrer wesentlich mehr Potential


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (3. Februar 2015)

Danke Euch. Ich meinte natürlich das gewogene Gewicht, meine Angaben sind auch gewogen. Der Nobby ist sicher spitze, wiegt aber auch idR. 10% mehr als angegeben. Gruß, Lars


----------



## ravenride (3. Februar 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Danke Euch. Ich meinte natürlich das gewogene Gewicht, meine Angaben sind auch gewogen. Der Nobby ist sicher spitze, wiegt aber auch idR. 10% mehr als angegeben. Gruß, Lars


10% Mehrgewicht klingt etwas übertrieben, oder sprichst du aus Erfahrung!

Anfang Januar habe ich den Rocket Ron 2.25 aufgezogen der mit 570 Gramm ausgewiesen wird, Einer wog 9 Gramm weniger, der Zweiter 9 Gramm mehr.

Des weiteren wurde mir versehentlich ein Nobby Nic 2.25 Performance geliefert statt Lite Skin, das Pärchen wog je 2 Gramm mehr als das ausgewiesene Gewicht von 640 Gramm.

10% Mehrgewicht würde ich nicht akzeptieren, da würde ich mir einen anderen Reifen aussuchen, der in der Toleranz von 10 Gramm liegt. Bei 10% Mehrgewicht, würde Lite Skin schwerer sein als die Performance Variante.


----------



## Knorri (4. Februar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Die Contis hatte ich seit dem ersten Tag verflucht. Auf dem 26er kam ich mit gleicher Kombi super klar. Auf dem Specki hingegen gar nicht. Gerade der MKII vorn rutscht ohne viel Vorwarnung seitlich weg. Meine Meinung.



Hi kevdd,

meine Meinung zu den Contis ist sehr ähnlich. Die Traktion ist völlig in Ordnung, aber sobald es rutschig wird fliegt man seitlich ab. Ich möchte das gar nicht wahrhaben, da ich bei Conti arbeite (nicht bei den Reifen-Kollegen). Liegt es evtl. an der Geometrie des Spectral? Auf meinem 2009er Nerve AM fahre ich jede Kurve super sicher und spätestens wenn ich das Rad durch die Kurve drücke packen Fat Albert Front und Nobby Nick einwandfrei. Auf dem Spectral fühle ich mich nach 7000 hm immer noch unsicher, obwohl man der Theorie nach mehr im Rad sitzt und die 29er einen besseren Seitenhalt bieten sollten.
Auf welche Reifen hast Du umgerüstet?

Ciao, Knorri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich habe zwei der 2015 Nobby Nics in 2.35 Snakeskin Pacestar 29 nachgewogen. Daher meine 10%. War selbst überrascht da die Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph in der Tat auch teils leichter als angegeben sind. Daher mein Interesse an dem Gewicht der NN Liteskin.


----------



## hometrails (4. Februar 2015)

Knorri schrieb:


> Hi kevdd,
> 
> meine Meinung zu den Contis ist sehr ähnlich. Die Traktion ist völlig in Ordnung, aber sobald es rutschig wird fliegt man seitlich ab. Ich möchte das gar nicht wahrhaben, da ich bei Conti arbeite (nicht bei den Reifen-Kollegen). Liegt es evtl. an der Geometrie des Spectral? Auf meinem 2009er Nerve AM fahre ich jede Kurve super sicher und spätestens wenn ich das Rad durch die Kurve drücke packen Fat Albert Front und Nobby Nick einwandfrei. Auf dem Spectral fühle ich mich nach 7000 hm immer noch unsicher, obwohl man der Theorie nach mehr im Rad sitzt und die 29er einen besseren Seitenhalt bieten sollten.
> Auf welche Reifen hast Du umgerüstet?
> ...


Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen woran das liegt. Ich glaube fast, die Stollen beim 29er sind gegenüber dem 26er einfach nur "groß" gezogen, womit sich mehr Abstand derer ergibt. Vielleicht ist es aber auch wirklich die Geometrie vom Specki.

Ich fahre jetzt den Maxxis Minion DHR2 2.3 3C vorn und den Maxxis Ikon 2.35 3C hinten. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. Februar 2015)

Komisch, ich bin von den deutlich  weicheren Contis MK and XK in Racesport und mit Milch mit nur ca. 1.7 bar vorne und 1.9 hinten zumindest auf meinen Hometrails mit losem Waldboden, Schotter und Wurzeln total begeistert. Guter Grip, hohe Dämpfung (der 2.4 ist nicht megabreit aber recht hoch) und niedriger Rollwiderstand bei wenig Gewicht. Gestehe aber auch, dass ich die Protection Dinger ungefahren sofort ausgetauscht habe wg. des hohen Gewichts. Gruß, Lars


----------



## hometrails (5. Februar 2015)

Die BBC Mischung ist bei Protection und Racesport identisch. Ich hatte diesbezüglich bei Conti angefragt.

Das Maxxis 3C Compound ist in der Maxxterra Variante wesentlich weicher als das Conti BCC. Das Gummi gript extrem gut.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. Februar 2015)

Ok, interessant. Evtl. behindert aber auch die harte Seitenflanke der Protection den besseren Grip.


----------



## crossy-pietro (5. Februar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Das Maxxis 3C Compound ist in der Maxxterra Variante wesentlich weicher als das Conti BCC. Das Gummi gript extrem gut.



100% Zustimmung:
Manchmal bleibt sogar der Bodenständer beim Rausziehen des Bikes am Maxxis kleben 
Meine 1. Wahl für "Winterreifen" zur Zeit (vo: HiRo II, hi: Ardent)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (5. Februar 2015)

Gu Gu 
Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand den Nobby Nic auf seinem Radl hat und ob ihr zum 2.25 oder 2.4 greifen würdet... LG


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte den 2.35 'mal aufgezogen und fand den einen Tick zu breit auf der Spline1-Felge. Die leichte Ballonreifen-Optik ist nicht mein Ding. Üblicherweise sind die 2.25er von Schwalbe ja eher so breit wie manche 2.35er anderer Hersteller. Da der Grip der Nobbys ja selbst in Pacestar top sein soll, könnteste ja vorne den 2.35er und hinten den 2.25er nehmen.


----------



## ravenride (6. Februar 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Gu Gu
> Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand den Nobby Nic auf seinem Radl hat und ob ihr zum 2.25 oder 2.4 greifen würdet... LG


Eine Reifenwahl sollte sich nach dem Einsatzzweck richten, von daher...... 

Der Nobby 2.25 ist Allrounder, pauschal gesehen nirgends schlecht, aber auch nicht überragend. 
Auf meinen Bergmarathons im Sommer ist es für mich aber der Reifen. Wenn Rollwiderstand und Gewicht keine Rolle spielen, kann man zum 2.4 greifen. 

Wo Licht ist – da ist auch Schatten (Eine alte Fotografenweisheit) soll heißen, kein Vorteil ohne Nachteil.


----------



## dan-86 (8. Februar 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Speckis irgendwie geschützt? Schutzfolien etc? Noch ist mein Bike nahezu neu und ich überlege zumindest ans untere Rohr eine Folie anzubringen.



Ich hab mein Speci mit Schutzfolien beklebt und wollte mal wissen was ihr von dem "Look" haltet. Habe mich nämlich für orange Carbonfolie entschieden


----------



## ravenride (10. Februar 2015)

dan-86 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Speci mit Schutzfolien beklebt und wollte mal wissen was ihr von dem "Look" haltet. Habe mich nämlich für orange Carbonfolie entschieden
> Anhang anzeigen 358283 Anhang anzeigen 358284 Anhang anzeigen 358285



Naja, also mir gefällt die Umsetzung nicht. Wenn, dann schon in in hellblau so wie das Canyon Logo oder schwarz. Das würde dann gut mit der Gabel / Felge / Sattel korrespondieren. Zudem ist der Streifen zu dick, ne, also ich würde es runter machen. Erinnert mich an die Radon Bikes. 

Zuerst wollte ich mir auch ein Radon kaufen, aber das seltsame Logodesign und die Streifen haben mich am Radon vom Kauf abgehalten. Ich hatte es auch Radon im letzten Jahr gesagt, dass dieses Liniendesign überhaupt nicht gelungen sei, im Vergleich zu Trek Remedy (2014) bzw. Ghost Riot. 

Jetzt sehe ich auch, dass an den 2015 RIOT Modellen wieder Fox statt CaneCreek DB Inline verbaut werden!?!?


----------



## dan-86 (10. Februar 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 358945
> 
> Naja, also mir gefällt die Umsetzung nicht. Wenn, dann schon in in hellblau so wie das Canyon Logo oder schwarz. Das würde dann gut mit der Gabel / Felge / Sattel korrespondieren. Zudem ist der Streifen zu dick, ne, also ich würde es runter machen. Erinnert mich an die Radon Bikes.
> 
> ...



danke für die Rückmeldung. Bin wie gesagt auch noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich finde das blaue mit den blauen Logos schon top im Design! Es braucht m.E. keine weiteren Akzente ... Gruß, Lars


----------



## denis0082 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich find's eigentlich nicht schlecht. Macht das ganze natürlich iwie "poppiger". Vielleicht auf den Hinterbau beschränken.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (13. Februar 2015)

Habe soeben meine NobbyNics erhalten. 29*2,25 SnakeSkin Evo PSC.
Der eine wiegt 748 g oder andere 728g. Auf der Verpackung steht ca. 650g.

Da wird wohl ordentlich geschummelt. Bin zwar nicht begeistert aber werde sie trotzdem behalten.


----------



## okumb4 (14. Februar 2015)

Mal wieder eine zwischenfrage:
Rüste grade auf i - spec um und habe gerade die Bowdenzüge entfernt. Nunja jetzt steh ich vor der Frage, wie ich die neuen wieder reinbekomme, bzw. wie ich die öffnung treffe die aus dem Rahmen geht. Jemand erfahrungen damit??? 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (14. Februar 2015)

Die Züge hättest du drinlassen können nützt dir aber jetzt nichts mehr
Nächstes mal einen Liner vorher einziehen,dann kannst du den neuen Zug durch den Liner einfädeln.
Jetzt vieleicht mit einem starken (Speichen)magneten probieren.
Oder einen Faden mit einem Staubsauger ansaugen.


----------



## okumb4 (14. Februar 2015)

Orrrrr neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


mot.2901 schrieb:


> Die Züge hättest du drinlassen können nützt dir aber jetzt nichts mehr
> Nächstes mal einen Liner vorher einziehen,dann kannst du den neuen Zug durch den Liner einfädeln.
> Jetzt vieleicht mit einem starken (Speichen)magneten probieren.
> Oder einen Faden mit einem Staubsauger ansaugen.




Orrrr neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... gibt es noch andere alternativen ? LG


----------



## ravenride (15. Februar 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Die Züge hättest du drinlassen können nützt dir aber jetzt nichts mehr
> Nächstes mal einen Liner vorher einziehen,dann kannst du den neuen Zug durch den Liner einfädeln.
> Jetzt vieleicht mit einem starken (Speichen)magneten probieren.
> Oder einen Faden mit einem Staubsauger ansaugen.


Soweit ich das gesehen habe, war ein Liner in der Lieferung mit dabei.


----------



## ravenride (15. Februar 2015)

Frage in die Runde:
hat sich jemand von euch einen Carbon Laufradsatz Speichen lassen oder sich einen gekauft? Mich würde interessieren in wieweit sich die Fahrweise dadurch verbessert, auf Grund der höheren Steifigkeit.

Bei 650B LRS wird gesagt, dass diese fast zu Steif sind. Bei 29niner zu weich. 

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir so eine China Carbon Felge zulege! Leider liegt hier zuviel Schnee, so dass kein vernünftiges Fahren möglich ist.


----------



## okumb4 (15. Februar 2015)

Hab es nun hinbekommen mit dem Staubsauger 

Zudem habe ich gestern schon festgestellt, dass sich die bowdenzüge im Rahmen kreuzen, ist das richtig oder doch ein Fehler bei der Montage?

Könnt ja mal bei euch nachschauen, ob es bei euch auch so ist, dann kann ich mir die Frage zu Canyon sparen.

LG


----------



## Domowoi (15. Februar 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> [...]Zudem habe ich gestern schon festgestellt, dass sich die bowdenzüge im Rahmen kreuzen, ist das richtig oder doch ein Fehler bei der Montage?[...]



Das wurde in irgendeinem Thread schonmal beantwortet. Die Züge kreuzen sich laut Canyon damit es im Rahmen weniger klappert. Also kein Montagefehler.


----------



## mot.2901 (15. Februar 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Hab es nun hinbekommen mit dem Staubsauger
> LG


----------



## Joemac (25. Februar 2015)

Hi
War letzten Samstag in Koblenz!
Naja, etwas enttäuscht aber musste so sein!
Ich wollte das Spectral AL 9.9 probefahren und bestellen. Nach dem ersten Eindruck OK, aber hmmm, etwas war anders aols auf anderen 29" (BMC, Specialized, Rocky Mountain).

Durch meine Schrittlänge war ein S beim Konfigurator rausgekommen und Optional ein 70mm Vorbau (Original ist ein 50mm verbaut und so war auch das Testbike). Mein Schritt passte zur Oberrohrhöhe und konnte normal abstehen. Der Lenker war mit 740mm OK und meine Sitzposition total Aufrecht. Die Wendigkeit war OK für die ersten Meter auf dem Bike aber da merkte ich wie mein Knie dem Lenkrad beim wenden im Wege stand. Opppssss... Auf meine Wunschäuserung das ich ein 60 + 70mm Vorbau testen möchte bekam ich ein NEIN, erst beim Kauf/Bestellung. Hallo, ich bin 5h nach Koblenzt gefahren um mich zu überzeugen welches Bike es sein wird!!!
Daraufhin hab ich ein Spectral 7.0 (27.5") getestet in Grösse S. Auch das war de3r Vorschlag vom Konfigurator. OK, etwas wendiger und keine Probleme bein einlenken mit dem Knie. Vorbau war da 60mm. Nach diesen zwei Testrunden auf dem Parkplatz wollte ich keines der beiden!!! Schlimm, war richtig enttäuscht und ratlos wie es weiter gehen würde. Vorgeschlagen wurde mir sonst ein Nerve! Hallo? Ich möchte ein Spectral!! Nach einer zweiten Runde im Showroom sah ich ein Spectral CF, fragte den Berater ob ich das fahren dürfte weil da auch meine Komponenten drauf waren die mir am 9.9 passten. OK, durfte eine Runde drehen und ich sas total anders auf dem Bike. Es passte alles, fühlte mich wohl und war mit den Komponenten zufrieden (CF9.0). Dann wolte ich sicher sein und das Bike wurde gemessen und OHH-Wunder, Grösse M! 
So, bestellt ist es!! Spectral CF 9.0 in transparent blau 
Das 29er im M war zu gross, konnte nicht abstehen ohne Eierschmerzen!


----------



## Wiely (3. März 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Mein Spectral 9.9 Größe L in Whiskey Brown ist auch angekommen.
> 
> Gewicht ohne Pedale:



Haben Sie mehr Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dan-86 (5. März 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/theres-no-off-season-with-trails-under-a-mountain-video-2015.html

Gerade ein schönes Video mit dem Spectral gesehen. Vor allem hätte ich die Strecke im Winter auch gerne!


----------



## okumb4 (6. März 2015)

Es gab wieder kleine Veränderungen  Wie schaut es bei euch aus?
Anregungen und verbesserungen sind erwünscht 


  

Schönes Wochenende euch...


----------



## Patten89 (6. März 2015)

Hat jmd von euch schon mal so bittere Erlebnisse mit seinem Spectral gehabt?

Reparaturliste Spectral AL 29:

knackende Federgabel: Austausch der Krone durch FOX ( Garantie )
lockere Hauptlagerachse:  von Canyon ersetzt ( Kulanz )
Kettenstrebenriss: Wird jetzt zu Canyon eingeschickt...

to be continued


----------



## okumb4 (6. März 2015)

Patten89 schrieb:


> Hat jmd von euch schon mal so bittere Erlebnisse mit seinem Spectral gehabt?
> 
> Reparaturliste Spectral AL 29:
> 
> ...




WTF


----------



## maniac66 (6. März 2015)

Patten89 schrieb:


> Hat jmd von euch schon mal so bittere Erlebnisse mit seinem Spectral gehabt?
> 
> Reparaturliste Spectral AL 29:
> 
> ...


Da der Riss genau an der Schweissnaht ist, ist hier augenscheinlich unsauber gearbeitet worden. Somit sollte einer Garantieabwicklung nichts im Wege stehen. Trotzdem einfach nur ätzend sowas... Kopf hoch!


----------



## Jun89 (6. März 2015)

Voll krass!!! Bei mir war Gott sei dank nich garnix... Toi toi toi... Klopf auf Holz...

Ich wünsch dir das allerbeste und starke Nerven!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (6. März 2015)

Das mit der Gabelkrone bei Fox ist bekannt. Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen und zwischen Standrohren und Gabelkrone bisschen dünnes Öl reinlaufen lassen und weg ist's. Kommt vlt. 1, 2x wieder, dann wiederholen. Bei mir ist jetzt seit einem halben Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## guekai74 (7. März 2015)

shit, das schaut aber richtig nach Schlamperei aus!! Ne richtige Sollbruchstelle...


----------



## ravenride (7. März 2015)

Patten89 schrieb:


> Kettenstrebenriss: Wird jetzt zu Canyon eingeschickt...
> 
> to be continued
> 
> ...



Bei was für einer Aktion ist es passiert? Und was wiegst du?
Auf jeden Fall für Canyon sehr peinlich!


----------



## ravenride (7. März 2015)

Zu Cane Creek DB Inline!

Ein ausführlicher Test ist leider immer noch nicht durchführbar, auf Grund der Witterung! Aber, es lässt sich bereits jetzt abschätzen, dass der DB Inline gut Einstellbar ist. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Wie funzt der Dämpfer bei euch so bzw. gibt es etwas Negatives zu Berichten?

Gegenüber der Canyon Werkseinstellung, habe ich die Hi-Speed Kompression um eine halbe Umdrehung zurückgenommen und den Hi-Speed Rebound um eine ganze Umdrehung schneller eingestellt (dadurch wurde die Endkompression etwas Weicher und die Federung aktiver). Mit dieser Einstellung nutze ich ca. 90% (45mm Hub) des gesamten Federwegs bei 15mm SAG Einstellung aus, die Restlichen 10% sind Reserve für Härteres.


----------



## Jaspero (8. März 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> Bei was für einer Aktion ist es passiert? Und was wiegst du?
> Auf jeden Fall für Canyon sehr peinlich!



Dass kann beim jeder marke passieren. zum beispiel das  sx trail von 2006.


----------



## Patten89 (9. März 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabelkrone bei Fox ist bekannt. Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen und zwischen Standrohren und Gabelkrone bisschen dünnes Öl reinlaufen lassen und weg ist's. Kommt vlt. 1, 2x wieder, dann wiederholen. Bei mir ist jetzt seit einem halben Jahr Ruhe.



Die Gabel kann man auf Garantie auch einschicken und bekommt eine neue Krone. Günstigen Zeitpunkt abwarten und das ist in weniger als einer Woche erledigt.



guekai74 schrieb:


> shit, das schaut aber richtig nach Schlamperei aus!! Ne richtige Sollbruchstelle...



Schlamperei würde anders aussehen, kann mal passieren....irgendjemanden trifft es immer



ravenride schrieb:


> Bei was für einer Aktion ist es passiert? Und was wiegst du?
> Auf jeden Fall für Canyon sehr peinlich!



Stimme Jaspero zu, kann immer passieren... egal wie viel wert man auf Qualitätssicherung legt. 



Jaspero schrieb:


> Dass kann beim jeder marke passieren. zum beispiel das  sx trail von 2006.



Wollte mit dem Post eigentlich nur wissen ob noch jmd aus dem Forum ähnliches bekannt ist. da ichwohl der einzige bin spricht das doch schon wieder (fast) für die Marke...


----------



## hometrails (9. März 2015)

Wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass die neue Krone auch wieder anfängt mit dem Knacken und Knarzen.  Und finde mal nen idealen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Benni24 (9. März 2015)

Hallo,

habe eben mein Spectral 9.9 bestellt.

Fahre Größe M mit 183cm und einer SL von 86.

Habe es mir in Whiskey Brown bestellt 

Kann es kaum erwarten....Lieferdatum KW 12, also nächste Woche


Viele Grüße


----------



## frireider (9. März 2015)

Hallo
ich will euch nun auch mal mein neues Specki zeigen, 
nachdem ich mich hier wochenlang schlau gemacht habe.
Bin 188/SL91 88kg habe Gr. XL genommen, weil  L zu kurz 
und ich keine extreme Sattelüberhöhung wollte.(Probefahrt in Koblenz)
Hab gleich umgebaut auf 26er RaceFace Direct Mount Kettenblatt, da das 32 im Pfälzerwald zu "Fett"

Viele Grüße


----------



## denis0082 (10. März 2015)

Schönes Rad! Farbe ungewöhnlich und schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (11. März 2015)

Bis jetzt hatte ich an meinen Bikes immer eine Shimano Schaltung und war damit sehr zufrieden. Die SRAM am 9.9 funktioniert meiner Meinung nach zu schwer, bzw. nicht komfortabel. Was sagt die Gemeinde hier dazu? Im Vergleich zu AL Forum ist hier ziemlich ruhig! 
Anbei mein Schwarzer Panther!


----------



## Benni24 (11. März 2015)

Sieht super aus!

Ist das noch Serienausstattung bis auf Sattel, Reifen und unterer LRS?


Grüße


----------



## ravenride (12. März 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus!
> 
> Ist das noch Serienausstattung bis auf Sattel, Reifen und unterer LRS?
> 
> ...


Ja, ist noch Serienausstattung. Der LRS mit den weißen Speichen, den gibt es so noch nicht, die weißen Messerspeichen sind hinretuschiert.

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir den aufbauen lasse. Kostet ca. 1.000 Euro, Carbonfelgen mit 25mm oder 30mm Maulweite und King/Kong Naben. Gegenüber dem original LRS würde man ca. 280 Gramm einsparen. Und Handgemacht ist Handgemacht!


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (12. März 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eben mein Spectral 9.9 bestellt.
> 
> ...



Könntest du kurz berichten wenn das Bike da ist. Für deine Größe hört sich M doch etwas klein an. Bin 189 mit SL 89 cm und fahre das 7.9 in L mit einer ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## hometrails (12. März 2015)

Ich habe in etwa gleiche Specs und habe es auch in M. Perfekt. Handlich, agil und nicht zu klein (für mich).


----------



## Benni24 (12. März 2015)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Könntest du kurz berichten wenn das Bike da ist. Für deine Größe hört sich M doch etwas klein an. Bin 189 mit SL 89 cm und fahre das 7.9 in L mit einer ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung.



Hallo,

ich war extra bei bei Canyon. Hab mich auf M wohl gefühlt. Berichte aber gerne wenn es da ist.

@kevdd Tolle Homepage 

Grüße


----------



## hometrails (12. März 2015)

@Benni24 - Danke


----------



## Benni24 (16. März 2015)

Hallo,

heute kam mein Canyon Spectral 29er 9.9 in Größe M.

Leider konnte ich noch keine Probefahrt machen. Ich berichte in Kürze.

Grüße


----------



## guekai74 (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

heute kam mein Canyon Spectral 29er 9.9 in Größe M.

Leider konnte ich noch keine Probefahrt machen. Ich berichte in Kürze.

Grüße


@Benni: Geiles Rad! Mir wars zu teuer, obwohl die Farbe Whiskey Brown mir extrem gefällt. Aber ich war mir auch nicht klar, wie es dann in der Realität wirklich ist. Hab mir heute das 29er 8.9 in M und Electric blue bestellt. Fotos folgen, sobald das Gefährt da ist. Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dan-86 (19. März 2015)

Das whiskey brown sieht einfach hammer aus! Gefällt mir eigentlich noch besser als das blau an meinem Speci, aber war damals leider eine Preisfrage. Dennoch einfach schön!! Viel Spaß mit den schönen Teilen. Ich hab heute auch ne kleine Runde von 30 Km im Kottenforst/Bonn gedreht.


----------



## hometrails (19. März 2015)

Da war ich letztes Jahr auch gelegentlich unterwegs. Ganz netter Trail runter zur Autobahnbrücke. 

Sorry für OT, Erinnerungen.


----------



## frireider (23. März 2015)

Hallo, hätte mal eine Frage an alle die einen Cane creek DB inline Dämpfer fahren.  War bei euch das Volume Spacer Kit dabei ? Laut C. gehört es nicht zum Lieferumfang, allerdings hab ich bei mtb News gelesen es gehöre dazu, oder ist das nur beim Aftermarket Dämpfer dabei ??


----------



## Benni24 (24. März 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir war keines dabei.

Grüße


----------



## th_philipp (24. März 2015)

Fährt jemand von Euch das Spectral mit dem CaneCreek Dämpfer und liegt so ohne Ausrüstung bei 105 bis 110KG ?


----------



## Lese (24. März 2015)

Hallo gemeinde
binn quasi in neuer...und wollt jetzt nach langem lesen auch ma hallo sagen...und euch von meinem kauf berichten
hab mir Übrigens auch eins in blau gegönt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shalala (24. März 2015)

Meint ihr die Spacer? Die waren bei mir dabei.

Kann von den Cane Creek Treibern hier mir jemand sagen, ob das Geräusch normal ist?


----------



## Benni24 (24. März 2015)

Hallo,

also mein Dämpfer macht solche Geräusche nicht.


----------



## rnReaper (25. März 2015)

Kenne das Geräusch nur von einer alten Gabel. Wenn der Rebound zuweit offen war, kam auch dieses Schlurf-Geräusch.


----------



## ravenride (26. März 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Spacer? Die waren bei mir dabei.
> 
> Kann von den Cane Creek Treibern hier mir jemand sagen, ob das Geräusch normal ist?


ich würde sagen, dass es normal ist. Im fahrbetrieb auf der tour ist nichts zu hören. In der garage wenn ich den sattel kräftig herunterdrücke, so ähnlich wie bei dir. 

Der dämpfer ist mit luft und öl befüllt, dass kann nicht geräuschlos funktionieren. Mit wie viel luftdruck bei kg/gewicht fährst du?


----------



## ravenride (26. März 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch das Spectral mit dem CaneCreek Dämpfer und liegt so ohne Ausrüstung bei 105 bis 110KG ?


Was ist dein problem? Glaube gelesen zu haben, dass canecreek ab 95 kg körpergewicht nicht mehr so tut wie er tun sollte! Was sagt canyon dazu!


----------



## Benni24 (26. März 2015)

Hallo,

kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum Canyon Spectral 9.9 mit Cane Creek Dämpfer.

Ich habe mich heute etliche Höhenmeter hochgequält. Letztlich war es der Fahrer, nicht das Rad, der irgendwann schlapp gemacht hat 

Also im Climb Modus spürt man den Hinterbau überhaupt nicht. Bin super zufrieden! Auf Trails macht der Dämpfer genau das was man erwartet. Die Pike funktioniert tadellos - Trailspaß vorprogrammiert.

Ansonsten ist der Antrieb super leise, Schaltet natürlich auch super.

Ich bin mehr als völlig zufrieden. Bin davor ein Hardtail gefahren.

Grüße


----------



## hometrails (27. März 2015)

Unabhängig von der Canyon-Freigabe... Ist mal wer auf die Idee gekommen, eine 160mm Pike DPA im 29er Specki zu verbauen?


----------



## ravenride (28. März 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Canyon-Freigabe... Ist mal wer auf die Idee gekommen, eine 160mm Pike DPA im 29er Specki zu verbauen?


Was willst du damit fahren? 
Die winkel werden um 2,2° flacher, lenkwinkel 66,3° und sitzrohr 71,8°.
Denke, dass wird NIX.


----------



## hometrails (29. März 2015)

Nu  ja, ich hätte ganz frech gesagt, dass abgesenkt die Geo wieder die alte ist. Aber 71 Grad Sitzrohr könnte trotzdem schon bissl doof enden.


----------



## icube (29. März 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum Canyon Spectral 9.9 mit Cane Creek Dämpfer.
> 
> ...



So ich sag jetzt auch mal bisl was zu meinem  Spectral 9.9 EX 
Der Rahmen passt mir bei 1,86 mit L ziemlich perfekt, man sitzt richtig toll im Bike und es fühlt sich sehr verspielt an, 
irgwie gar nicht wie ein 29er 
Zum Hinterbau und Gabel:
Der Cane Creek macht kurz gesagt genau das was man von einem Highend Dämpfer dieser Preisklasse erwartet. 
Ein Traum zum Einstellen und harmoniert mit dem Hinterbau echt toll. Kein Wegsacken, man kann sich super aus Kurven "rausdrücken" und trotzdem wird kein Federweg verschenkt. Der Climb Modus funktioniert auch überraschend gut, bin von dem Dämpfer echt begeistert.
Zur Pike muss man denk ich nicht viel sagen, für mich ist es ein ziemlich perfektes Trailbike mit dem man es echt krachen lassen kann 
und das sich vor Enduros nicht verstecken muss. 
Die Sram Guide RS find ich bis jetzt auch überraschend gut, schön zu dosieren und recht unauffällig. 

Bis jetzt komplett zufrieden und überzeugt von dem "Versuch" Versenderbike 

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (29. März 2015)

Habe bei Canyon auf einem Spectral mit CaneCreek-Dämpfer gesessen. Bei 110KG Fahrergewicht war der SAG bei ca. 50%
Doof, CaneCreek direkt angemailt: Bestätigt, dass man damit zu schwer bzw. extrem am Limit wäre. Schade.


----------



## Scholzi (30. März 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Nu  ja, ich hätte ganz frech gesagt, dass abgesenkt die Geo wieder die alte ist. Aber 71 Grad Sitzrohr könnte trotzdem schon bissl doof enden.


...pro 10 mm Einbauhöhe der Gabel (gemessen von Radachse bis Unterkante Steuerrohr) verändert sich der Lenk.-u. Sitzwinkel jeweils um 0,5°. Ich habe in mein 29" Nerve eine PIKE RCT3 Solo Air mit 130 mm Federweg u. 10 mm Spacer eingebaut. Habe jetzt einen Sitzwinkel von 74° u. einen Lenkwinkel von 69°. Kann nur sagen, das bike fährt sich super. Im downhill deutlich besser (allerdings hauptsächlich durch die steifere Konstruktion der 35er PIKE zur 32er FOX float) und die Rampen komme ich genauso gut hoch wie vorher mit der 120 mm Fox.
Bei + 30 mm wird es "grenzwertig". Ausgehend von den gemessenen Geometriedaten des Spectral AL 9.9 Gr. L in der BIKE 04/15, würde der Lenkwinkel bei +30 mm "längerer" Gabel 66,5°- u. der Sitzwinkel 72,5° betragen.


----------



## hometrails (30. März 2015)

So extrem finde ich die Werte erstmal gar nicht, zumal die DPA sich von 160mm auf die originalen 130mm Federweg absenken lässt. Okay, die Einbauhöhe soll bei der Pike noch dazu etwas höher sein als bei der 32er Float.


----------



## ravenride (30. März 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> So extrem finde ich die Werte erstmal gar nicht, zumal die DPA sich von 160mm auf die originalen 130mm Federweg absenken lässt. Okay, die Einbauhöhe soll bei der Pike noch dazu etwas höher sein als bei der 32er Float.



Ich habe mich da mit 2,2° vertan, sorry, der scholzi hat schon recht, 2cm betragen 1 grad an der gabel. Bei einer abgesenkter gabel wäre alles wie bisher und bei 160mm einstellung wären es 1,5° flacher, somit 67° lenkwinkel / 72,5° sitzrohrwinkel. Sollte damit funktionieren!?!

Bei scott und trek läßt sich der dämpfer in zwei unterschiedlichen positionen montieren, damit kann der sitzrohrwinkel um 0,75° verstellt werden. Leider bietet canyon diese finesse nicht!!!


----------



## guekai74 (2. April 2015)

Mein 8.9er ist seit letzter Woche da und aufgebaut. Ein bisschen Fummelei, aber es ist hammergeil. Bin zwar noch nicht richtig ins Gelände, aber das Bike ist rein optisch eine Augenweide. Wie versprochen mal ein paar Fotos für euch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2015)

Ein Sitzwinkel von 72,5° ist _mit Sicherheit *nicht*_ grenzwertig!!


----------



## Lese (2. April 2015)

guekai74 schrieb:


> Mein 8.9er ist seit letzter Woche da und aufgebaut. Ein bisschen Fummelei, aber es ist hammergeil. Bin zwar noch nicht richtig ins Gelände, aber das Bike ist rein optisch eine Augenweide. Wie versprochen mal ein paar Fotos für euch.Anhang anzeigen 374434Anhang anzeigen 374435Anhang anzeigen 374434Anhang anzeigen 374437



sehr geil!!!


----------



## Lese (10. April 2015)

guekai74 schrieb:


> Mein 8.9er ist seit letzter Woche da und aufgebaut. Ein bisschen Fummelei, aber es ist hammergeil. Bin zwar noch nicht richtig ins Gelände, aber das Bike ist rein optisch eine Augenweide. Wie versprochen mal ein paar Fotos für euch.Anhang anzeigen 374434Anhang anzeigen 374435Anhang anzeigen 374434Anhang anzeigen 374437




geiles teil!!!
hoffe meins is kommende w auch am start


----------



## hometrails (13. April 2015)

Ich werde es mit einer schwarzen Pike DPA mit geändertem Airshaft von 160/130 auf 150/120 versuchen.

Hat wer eine Ahnung, was für eine Gabel-Einbaulänge die 32er Fox mit 130mm hat? Die Canyon Angaben auf der Website stimmen mal wieder nicht. Da steht beim 2015er 9.9 mit 140er Pike die gleiche Einbaulänge wie beim 8.9 mit 130er Fox (530,8mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dan-86 (13. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, war gestern mit meinem Speci 7.9 in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs. Hat ordentlich Spaß gemacht und alle Kollegen waren vor allem Bergauf dann doch neidisch auf die größeren Laufräder.

Habe jetzt nur leider ein "Knarzen" vorne am Lenkkopflager. Hatte einer von euch evtl. schon einmal das gleiche Problem? Habe schon den Vorbau gelockert und die zentrale Schraube in der Mitte angezogen. "Knarrst" leider immer noch. Evtl. nachfetten? Aber habe das Bike erst im Januar gekauft. Wäre also super, wenn ihr Ideen habt.

Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## hometrails (13. April 2015)

Gabelkrone!


----------



## dan-86 (13. April 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Gabelkrone!


Was heißt denn Gabelkrone? Also was müsste ich machen?


----------



## hometrails (13. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/7296626/?q=fox+gabelkrone&o=relevance&c[node]=124


----------



## dan-86 (13. April 2015)

ok, danke für den Tip! Werde es mal mit Brunox probieren.


----------



## okumb4 (13. April 2015)

Hab das gleiche problem. Beim normalen fahren knackt und knarzt es. Schick es morgen zu Canyon, da die Durchsicht eh fällig ist. Laufleistung bei mir ca. 400 KM seit dem Kauf im November 2014.

Nach jeder Tour wurde Gabel und Dämpfer gepflegt mit Fox Fluid und ÖL, trotzdem ist das knarzen da. Tja und über Brunox scheiden sich die Geister. Ich nehms auch nicht, dann lieber gutes ÖL. 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (13. April 2015)

@okumb4 - ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



kevdd schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabelkrone bei Fox ist bekannt. Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen und zwischen Standrohren und Gabelkrone bisschen dünnes Öl reinlaufen lassen und weg ist's. Kommt vlt. 1, 2x wieder, dann wiederholen. Bei mir ist jetzt seit einem halben Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## dan-86 (19. April 2015)

Hallo, 
habe jetzt mal die Gabekrone aufgeschraubt und alle Schrauben am Vorbau mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen. Habe jetzt scheinbar direkt am Vorbau keine Geräusche mehr. Aber ich habe eine andere Stelle gefunden, von der ein "Knarren" kommt, nämlich direkt da, wo der rechte Zug ins Oberrohr rein geht. Habe jetzt Brunox drauf gesprüht und es scheint besser zu sein.
Ärgerlich ist nur, dass ich auch gesehen habe, dass rund um die Bohrun/Öffnung im Oberrohr kleine Lackabplatzer bilden. 
Bin insgesamt enttäuscht mit dem Lack. Sieht top aus, ist aber doch sehr empfindlich.
Aber egal, heute Mittag wird gefahren


----------



## RingelRS (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin am Spectral AL 29 7.9 interessiert. Habe mir auch das Rose Root Miller 2 und das Radon Slide angesehen.
Preis Leistung ist bei Spectral finde ich am besten. Möchte gerne vorne ne 200 Bremsscheibe und ein richtiges All-Mountain. Die Reverb Sattelstütze würde ich evtl. verkaufen, so dass es letztendlich auch am günstigsten kommen würde.

Ich habe nur noch 2 Fragen:
Unter 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/all_mountain/test-2015-canyon-spectral-al-29-79/a23393.html
steht, dass die Dämperplattform schwach ist -> heißt das, dass stärkeres Wippen vorhanden ist als bei den anderen?
Ich bin 1,86 groß mit 85 Kg und werde schon viel in der Geraden und Bergauf fahren. Das Spectral ist aber halt das Vielseitigste mit Luft nach oben. 
Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung mit dem Wippen?
Wenn ich nun den Dämpfer härter aufpumpe und so weniger Sag habe, ist dann das Wippen auch weniger im Climb Mode bzw. den anderen Modi?

Bekommt man zur Kurbel Race Face Evolve problemlos Ersatzkettenblätter in 22/36 - hab nämlich auf die schnelle nix gefunden, nur so 3er Sets. 
Danke schon mal...


----------



## Dattel (19. April 2015)

RingelRS schrieb:


> Die Reverb Sattelstütze würde ich evtl. verkaufen, so dass es letztendlich auch am günstigsten kommen würde.


Nach 5 m wirst Du diese Idee verwerfen wette ich.  nie mehr ohne



RingelRS schrieb:


> Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung mit dem Wippen?


In "Climb" wippt das auf der Geraden praktisch nicht mehr finde ich, im Gegensatz zu t und d. Mit noch nicht groß negativ aufgefallen, hab aber wenig Fully-Erfahrung.

Thomas


----------



## okumb4 (19. April 2015)

@RingelRS 
Ich fahr das Spectral AL 29 7.9 seit Dezember. Ich bin 190cm und 90KG schwer + Gepäck 5-7 KG. 
Der Dämpfer ist bei 250 PSI bei jedem anderen wert schlägt er auf dem Trail durch, zumindest bei Sprüngen.


Bergauf wippt bei mir nichts! Ich fahre nie im Climb modus, sondern nur im Trail.
Wenn du natürlich im wiegetritt hoch willst, dann wippt der Dämpfer auch im Climb modus.

Auch an der Übersetzung würde ich nicht wirklich was ändern, da diese gut genug ist 
Die 200er Scheibe ist ja schon fast Serienmäßig, doch ein Umbau auf diese Größe ist auch kein Hexenwerk 

Warum du jedoch eine Reverb Verkaufen willst kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wer über 2000€ für ein Bike zahlt, brauch sich idR. um 180€ auch keine Gedanken machen.  
Wenn man einmal eine hat, dann will man das nicht wirklich missen und nach den ersten Trails wirst du das ganz schnell merken 


Für mich ich das Spectral ein Perfektes All-Mountain.


----------



## Dattel (19. April 2015)

So, hallo erstmal!

habe mir ein Spectral 8.9 in M geholt. Hab mir den Thread durchgelesen, aber bzgl. Flaschenhalter hab ich noch eine Frage: gibt es einen passenden (M 2015 mit Fox-Dämpfer) Halter für eine 1 oder 0,75 l Sigg-Flasche, oder sonst eine andere Flasche mit mindestens 0,75 l Fassungsvermögen (und großer Öffnung)? 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## mot.2901 (19. April 2015)

RingelRS schrieb:


> Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung mit dem Wippen?


Ich habe das 8.9 und im Gegensatz zu meinem 09er Stumpjumper kann ich das Spectral,auch im offenen Modus,in der Ebene fahren.
Wobei ich meistens berauf und bergab den Trailmodus nutze.
Wenn du der alles im Wiegetritt bergauf Fahrer bist dann ist es das falsche Bike




RingelRS schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun den Dämpfer härter aufpumpe und so weniger Sag habe, ist dann das Wippen auch weniger im Climb Mode bzw. den anderen Modi?



Nein,meistens ist die Kinematik auf einen bestimmten Sag abgestimmt.Dann stellt der Kettenzug das Heck ruhig.Bei meinem SJ ist dieser Effekt gut zu beobachten.Am Spectral hab ich noch nicht darauf geachtet weil es eh nicht wippt.
Un wenn ein Fully noch ruhiger sein soll vieleicht eher ein Hardtail nehmen

Für mich ist das Spectral 29 das ideale Tourenrad.Flott bergauf,spassig bergab.


----------



## ravenride (19. April 2015)

dan-86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe jetzt mal die Gabekrone aufgeschraubt und alle Schrauben am Vorbau mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen. Habe jetzt scheinbar direkt am Vorbau keine Geräusche mehr. Aber ich habe eine andere Stelle gefunden, von der ein "Knarren" kommt, nämlich direkt da, wo der rechte Zug ins Oberrohr rein geht. Habe jetzt Brunox drauf gesprüht und es scheint besser zu sein.
> Ärgerlich ist nur, dass ich auch gesehen habe, dass rund um die Bohrun/Öffnung im Oberrohr kleine Lackabplatzer bilden.
> Bin insgesamt enttäuscht mit dem Lack. Sieht top aus, ist aber doch sehr empfindlich.
> Aber egal, heute Mittag wird gefahren Anhang anzeigen 379243



Ist unschön, ich würde das auf jeden fall bei canyon reklamieren. Andere hersteller haben an diesen öffnungen gummieinsätze, was auch sinn macht. 

Klar das sind gewinnmaximierer, 10 cent mal 3 millionen bikes = 300.000 euro mehrgewinn, so rechnen die burschen.


----------



## ravenride (19. April 2015)

RingelRS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich bin am Spectral AL 29 7.9 interessiert. Preis Leistung ist bei Spectral finde ich am besten. Möchte gerne vorne ne 200 Bremsscheibe und ein richtiges All-Mountain. Die Reverb Sattelstütze würde ich evtl. verkaufen, so dass es letztendlich auch am günstigsten kommen würde.



Bis anfang 2014, bin ich wegen dem mehrgewicht auch ohne die reverb gefahren! Dann habe ich mein altbike mit der reverb nachgerüstet und war sehr angetan. Das anhalten, sattel absenken, in der ebene wieder sattel hoch, hat doch sehr genervt und vielfach darauf deshalb verzichtet. 

Im schwierigen gelände und steilen downhills, bist auf dem bike sicherer und entspannter. Man spart kraft und bremst besser, weil körpergewicht besser nach hinten verlagert wird. So meine erkenntnis. Viel spaß mit der reverb!!!


----------



## dan-86 (20. April 2015)

Erst mal Glückwunsch an alle neuen Spectralfahrer.

Also die Reverb würde ich auch NICHT hergeben!

Wegen dem kaputten Lack an der Bohrung der Züge werde ich Canyon auf jeden Fall das Bild schicken und nachfragen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (20. April 2015)

RingelRS schrieb:


> Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung mit dem Wippen?


Die Canyon 29er mit Fox-Dämpfer haben die sog. light-velocity-tune. Ich denke mal, das ist der Grund hinter der Kritik von "BIKE". Der Unterschied zwischen den CTD Stufen ist geringer als bei anderen tunes, der ein oder andere wünscht sich bestimmt eine "härtere" Climb-Stufe. Ich persönlich habe damit kein Problem, bin aber auch nicht auf der Jagd nach jeder Milisekunde beim bergauf fahren.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (21. April 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Die Canyon 29er mit Fox-Dämpfer haben die sog. light-velocity-tune. Ich denke mal, das ist der Grund hinter der Kritik von "BIKE". Der Unterschied zwischen den CTD Stufen ist geringer als bei anderen tunes, der ein oder andere wünscht sich bestimmt eine "härtere" Climb-Stufe. Ich persönlich habe damit kein Problem, bin aber auch nicht auf der Jagd nach jeder Milisekunde beim bergauf fahren.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Der Unterschied zwischen den Stufen fällt sehr gering aus und wurde schon von vielen für einen Defekt gehalten. Im Wiegeschritt immer die Gabel auf Climb stellen. Dann wippt es auch hinten deutlich weniger.


----------



## Whip (22. April 2015)

Hi!
Was für Reifen fahrt ihr auf dem Spectral ? Bin mit den Mountain Kings nicht so zufrieden...

Suche passende 29''-Reifen für den felsig-wurzeligen Boden im Taunus. Auf meinem vorherigen Rad (26'') hatte ich vorne High Roller II und hinten nen Hans Dampf drauf, das ging schon besser.
Grüße


----------



## okumb4 (22. April 2015)

Tja, wenn du viel nur Bergab willst, dann wirst du wohl wieder zum HR 2 greifen müssen. Dafür ist der Rollwiderstand größer,wäre mir nix. Fahr den rocket ron 2,35 doch der wäre für dich nix. Auf trocknen echt gut! 
Versuchs doch mal mit dem Trail King!

LG


----------



## crossy-pietro (22. April 2015)

Mahlzeit.
Dazu gibt's hier ja auch nen eigenen Fred. (Der 29er-Reifen-Thread).
Insgesamt schwierig und höchst subjektive Sache.

Ich hatte im Herbst/Winter den HiRo II und den Ardent drauf: mehr Grip
Jetzt für Frühjahr/Sommer den neuen NoNi und den Rock Razor: mehr Speed


----------



## mot.2901 (22. April 2015)

Whip schrieb:


> Hi!
> ........ Bin mit den Mountain Kings nicht so zufrieden...



Was hat dir den am MK nicht gefallen?
Ich habe sie auch schnell runtergeworfen und fahre vorne jetzt einen Specialized Purgatory.Hinten den Ground Control.
Mit Schlauch würde ich den Trailking Race Sport vorne nehmen und den XK hinten runterfahren.


----------



## Whip (24. April 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Was hat dir den am MK nicht gefallen?
> Ich habe sie auch schnell runtergeworfen und fahre vorne jetzt einen Specialized Purgatory.Hinten den Ground Control.
> Mit Schlauch würde ich den Trailking Race Sport vorne nehmen und den XK hinten runterfahren.


Der Seitenhalt könnte besser sein. Man hat immer kurz das Gefühl dass der Reifen seitlich rauswandert bevor er sich fängt. Gerade Anfang des Jahres im Nassen war das recht unangenehm.

War am Mittwoch nochmal fahren und der Boden war trocken wie lange nicht mehr. Da ging die Kombi Mountain-King Vorne und X-King hinten eigentlich ziemlich gut. Auch auf Steinen und Wurzeln. Teilweise loses Geröll ist nicht so toll, aber für sowas und feucht-matschigen Boden braucht man wohl einfach gröbere Reifen. ;-)


----------



## mot.2901 (24. April 2015)

Whip schrieb:


> Der Seitenhalt könnte besser sein. Man hat immer kurz das Gefühl dass der Reifen seitlich rauswandert bevor er sich fängt......



Genau aus dem Grund hab ich sie auch runter geworfen.Ich denke es kommt von der großen Lücke zwischen Mittel und Seitenstollen.
Ein runderer Reifen mit gleichmäßigen Stollen liegt mir besser.


----------



## Whip (24. April 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund hab ich sie auch runter geworfen.Ich denke es kommt von der großen Lücke zwischen Mittel und Seitenstollen.
> Ein runderer Reifen mit gleichmäßigen Stollen liegt mir besser.


Das ist ja interessant, gerade bei so "kleinen" Effekten denke ich immer: das bildest du dir nur ein/das liegt am Untergrund/Fahrweise etc. Schön dass das mal von anderer Seite bestätigt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (24. April 2015)

Ich hab eben meine Auftragsbestätigung gekriegt mit Abholtermin für nächste Woche. Ich hoffe das klappt noch und ich bekomme nen Termin. 

Ist das Spectral AL 9.9 SL geworden nachdem das Nerve 29 nicht in absehbarer Zeit lieferbar ist. 

Kann's kaum erwarten den Hintern endlich wieder aufs Bike zu schwingen


----------



## Tante_Philou (28. April 2015)

Kann von euch jemand berichten wie lange es gedauert hat bis der Link zum Abholkalender kam? Die Auftragsbestätigung mit Termin KW18 hab ich am Freitag erhalten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tante_Philou (29. April 2015)

Frage beantwortet, heute Morgen kam der Link. Montag wirds abgeholt


----------



## cocoon79 (29. April 2015)

Hi,

hab wohl das gleiche Problem wie jemand 2 seiten vorher. Wieg knapp 110kg, ist da nur bei dem Canecreek Schluß oder ist da bei jedem Luftdämpfer Schluß?


----------



## th_philipp (29. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin der jemand von vor 2 Seiten. Ich war nochmal beim Canyon-Tag dort. Diesmal hat man den Dämpfer direkt auf die max. 250 PSI aufgepumpt und es passte. Hatte sogar noch Luft nach dem ich volle Pulle über die Verkehrsinsel drübergefahren bin.
Hatte der MA wohl damals zu wenig Druck drin. Laut Canyon fährt der Kolben ganz ein beim CaneCreek. Dann hätte ich ca. nur 70% des Hubs ausgenutzt.

Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass der Kolben max. ganz einfährt? (so das die Lauffläche komplett nicht sichtbar ist?)
Mich irritiert nämlich, dass CaneCreek selbst meinte ich wäre total am Limit.

@cocoon: Kann man generell so nicht sagen. Kommt auf Zusammenspiel von Dämpfer und Kinematik an. Aber wir Dicken können auch Fully fahren  Das würde ich nicht überbewerten.


----------



## cocoon79 (29. April 2015)

GottseiDank... Dachte schon ich muss mir jetzt nen Anderen Dämpfer zulegen... Obwohl, wenn mir der ccdb zu schwer einzustellen ist dann Schnäppchen ich mir das passende Pendant von RS... Mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (29. April 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass der Kolben max. ganz einfährt? (so das die Lauffläche komplett nicht sichtbar ist?)
> Mich irritiert nämlich, dass CaneCreek selbst meinte ich wäre total am Limit.



Am besten selber ausprobieren! 
Nur so kannst du sicher sein, vor allem hier in diesem Forum...


----------



## th_philipp (29. April 2015)

Ich besitze das Rad nicht selbst


----------



## RingelRS (30. April 2015)

Hallo, mein Spectral ist heute angekommen, kann es aber erst am Montag zusammenbauen...
Frage vorab: in dem Kleinteilepacket wo die Reflektoren etc drin sind, liegen auch 2 silberne "Beilagscheiben" und 3 so schwarze Clips mit drinen - hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine. 
Für was gehören die denn?
Danke


----------



## ravenride (1. Mai 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin der jemand von vor 2 Seiten. Ich war nochmal beim Canyon-Tag dort. Diesmal hat man den Dämpfer direkt auf die max. 250 PSI aufgepumpt und es passte. Hatte sogar noch Luft nach dem ich volle Pulle über die Verkehrsinsel drübergefahren bin.
> Hatte der MA wohl damals zu wenig Druck drin. Laut Canyon fährt der Kolben ganz ein beim CaneCreek. Dann hätte ich ca. nur 70% des Hubs ausgenutzt.



Warum stellst du deinen luftdruck am dämpfer nicht nach dem SAG ein, dieser ist bei CCDB mit 15mm angegeben. Am foxdämpfer mit 20%/10mm. Danach probefahren, ein paar PSI rein oder raus und fertig!

Die canyon dämpferpumpen taugen nicht viel, die haben nicht einmal eine schraube, die den ventilstift reindrückt / öffnet und schließt (gelber ring auf dem foto). Anbei foto einer der besseren pumpen, auch für höhere drücke weit oberhalb der 300 PSI. Die pumpen zeigen so oder so unterschiedlich drücke an, da sie nicht kalibriert sind!!!


----------



## ravenride (1. Mai 2015)

Whip schrieb:


> Der Seitenhalt könnte besser sein. Man hat immer kurz das Gefühl dass der Reifen seitlich rauswandert bevor er sich fängt. Gerade Anfang des Jahres im Nassen war das recht unangenehm.
> 
> War am Mittwoch nochmal fahren und der Boden war trocken wie lange nicht mehr. Da ging die Kombi Mountain-King Vorne und X-King hinten eigentlich ziemlich gut. Auch auf Steinen und Wurzeln. Teilweise loses Geröll ist nicht so toll, aber für sowas und feucht-matschigen Boden braucht man wohl einfach gröbere Reifen. ;-)



Da hilft auch eine breitere felge, die orgig. verbauten DT-swiss mit 22,8mm maulweite sind zu schmal, für einen 2.4 reifen sowieso. Ich würde sagen, mehr als 26mm maulweite/innenweite sind auf jeden fall nötig!

Ich fahre seit kurzem eine 30mm breite felge (außen 35mm). Der reifen der zuvor noch auf der orig. canyon verbauten felge montiert war, fährt sich jetzt ganz klar besser und sicherer. Auch tiefere schrägeinlagen in den kurven ohne zu rutschen sind dadurch möglich!


----------



## cocoon79 (6. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Spectralfahrer hier.  Hab gestern mein Al 9.9 bekommen.  Wollte mal wissen was man da noch Gewichtstechnisch rausholen kann ohne das der eigentliche Verwendungszweck flöten geht.  Hatte ja mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir nen 29er Spank Subrosa / tune LRS zusammenstellen zu lassen. Der wiegt allerdings gleich wieder mehr.  Ist denn ein Gewicht um die 12 kg realisierbar?


----------



## mot.2901 (6. Mai 2015)

Dann müstest du erst mal den ganzen Hobel auseinander schrauben und alle Teile wiegen.Das ist alles schon ziemlich ausgereizt wenn man den Verwendungszweck nicht beschneiden will.

Sattel,Lenker,Griffe,Reifen und tubeless Umbau auf die Schnelle.Aber wenn es richtig leichter werden soll musst du viel Kohle in die Hand nehmen
Bremse und Scheiben,LRS mit Carbonfelgen leichte Kurbel usw.
Ob das dann alles genau so sorglos funktioniert
Und für was?Zum schnell auf den Berg fahren gibt es bessere Räder


----------



## Rashka (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

So, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal fragen....

Ich überlege mir ein "Fahrrad" zu kaufen 
Aktuell fahre ich ein 29" Hardtail (19" Rahmen) mit 3x9 Deore Schaltung und Formula K18 Oro Bremsen (wiegt 14 Kg um es kurz zu lassen, Details auf Anfrage)
Ich bin 190cm groß (92cm Schrittlänge) und wiege ~88 Kg, werde also vermutlich wieder einen Rahmen in L (19") benötigen. So sagt zumindest der PPS von Canyon.

Nach einiger Überlegung und vielen vielen Stunden im Internet und in Magazinen (Die üblichen, also Bike und Mountain Bike ) bin ich irgendwie bei Canyon hängen geblieben. Im Moment "titsche" ich zwischen dem 29" Spectral AL 8.0 (Blau) und dem 29" Nerve AL 9.9 (Ich möchte gerne bei Schimano bleiben).

Ich fahre viel Strecke (Ø40-50Km/Tour), mit Steigung (bis 20%) und viel Waldwege, gerne auch Trails.
Was ich aber mit Lesen und Recherchieren nicht herausgefunden habe ist, welches der beiden (Spectral oder Nerve) für meinen Verwendungszweck (ich fahre ja praktisch alles) die bessere Wahl währe.

Ein Arbeitskollege ist reiner Tourenfahrer und fährt ein Radon Slide, welches ja angeblich von der Geometrie dem Spectral sehr sehr ähnlich sein soll. Leider ist genanter Kollege knapp 30-35 cm kleiner als ich, womit eine Probefahrt flach fällt.... Hätte irgendwie den Charakter eines 170 Menschen auf einen 20" Puky Bike 

Hier im Thread hab ich auch viel gelesen, aber leider nicht viel, was meine Frage befriedigend beantworten würde. Demnach würde ich gerne eure Meinung zu meinem Anliegen lesen 

Gruß
Rashka


----------



## frireider (7. Mai 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal fragen....
> 
> ...


----------



## xeitto (7. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand schon eine längere Gabel als 140mm eingebaut und kann was dazu sagen wie es sich fährt?

Da meine Freundin immer abfahrtslastiger unterwegs ist muss bald ein upgrade zur fox 32 her. Pike mit 150mm fände ich ganz passend und denke das sollte gut gehen. Im 650b fahren ja auch viele 160 vorne und 140 hinten ...

Bitte keine Theorie-Geometrie Diskussion, ich weiß wie sich die Winkel verändern und wie sich das bike verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (7. Mai 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Im Moment "titsche" ich zwischen dem 29" Spectral AL 8.0 (Blau) und dem 29" Nerve AL 9.9 (Ich möchte gerne bei Schimano bleiben).
> 
> Ich fahre viel Strecke (Ø40-50Km/Tour), mit Steigung (bis 20%) und viel Waldwege, gerne auch Trails.
> Was ich aber mit Lesen und Recherchieren nicht herausgefunden habe ist, welches der beiden (Spectral oder Nerve) für meinen Verwendungszweck (ich fahre ja praktisch alles) die bessere Wahl währe.



Naja, denke dass die zwei bikes sehr ähnlich sind, leider konnte ich das nerve nicht testen! Das eine wird leichter mit WENIGER federweg und das andere schwerer mit MEHR federweg sein!

110mm waren mir zu wenig, deshalb musste das spectral mit 130mm federweg her und es war auch die richtige Entscheidung. Mit dem spectral machst du nichts falsch. Mit rocket ron 2,25 / tubeless montiert ist man auch verhältnis mäßig schnell unterwegs. Die orig. bereifung hatte ich sofort demontiert, deshalb keine meinung/erfahrung dazu!

3mal im jahr fahre ich touren mit 120 km länge und ca. 2.200 höhenmetern mit trails und tragestecken, sonst ebenfalls 60 km bergstrecken wie du. Ja, 3x10 (20/30/38 Kurbel) wären mir lieber wie 2x10. Shimano läßt sich jedenfalls viel angenehmer schalten, SRAM hat nur schönere Optik. Die höheren bedienkräfte der SRAM schaltung am 9.9 machen nicht glücklich! Besser gesagt – unglücklich!


----------



## ravenride (7. Mai 2015)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Spectralfahrer hier.  Hab gestern mein Al 9.9 bekommen.  Wollte mal wissen was man da noch Gewichtstechnisch rausholen kann ohne das der eigentliche Verwendungszweck flöten geht.  Hatte ja mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir nen 29er Spank Subrosa / tune LRS zusammenstellen zu lassen. Der wiegt allerdings gleich wieder mehr.  Ist denn ein Gewicht um die 12 kg realisierbar?


Hey, dass wird teuer!
Dann lege schon mal 2.000 euro oder mehr bereit um dein ziel zu erreichen. Du kannst die RS reverb durch eine standard ersetzen, dass bringt 300 gr. weniger, vorne 180mm Scheibe, 40 gr. weniger, usw... Was tatsächlich sinn macht, ist ein leichter LRS mit leichten reifen und breiten felge (mehr als 25mm maulweite). Bessere traktion/grip mit 2,25 bereifung!

Mein 9.9 wiegt 12,45 kg und dabei bleibt es auch.


----------



## cocoon79 (7. Mai 2015)

Und was hast du alles bewerkstelligt? Welchen LRS hast du und welche Pedale?


----------



## okumb4 (7. Mai 2015)

Servus an alle die nun auch auf dem Spectral sitzen. 

Nach 4 wochen werde ich auch dieses Wochenende nicht auf meinem Rad sitzen können, welches zur ersten Inspektion ist.

Speichnippel ist gebrochen und mein Steuersatz soll auch nicht mehr richtig funktionieren und auch die reverb wäre wohl undicht. Das nach 5 Monaten und ca. 400KM
Das teuerste davon soll ich bezahlen,was ich nicht einsehe und nun läuft alles über CaneCreek.

Canyon ist absolut überfordert mit der jetzigen Situation und nach dem 3t. Gespräch und insgesamt 90min. Warteschlange vergeht mir das biken. Wann nun mein Bike entlich kommt, konnte mir heute wieder keiner sagen, da keiner im Service erreichbar war. Wie auch Montag und Dienstag! Am Dienstag sollte dann nur noch die Rechnung geschrieben werden, das gleiche sagten Sie mir heute auch.

Kann euch also nur empfehlen es schon im Feb. zur Insektion zu Schicken 
Für mich war es die erste und letzte Inspektion dort.

LG!


----------



## mot.2901 (7. Mai 2015)

Und was hat Cane Creek mit deinen aufgezählten Schäden zu tun
Ehrlich gesagt,wenn ich mein Rad zur "Inspektion" geben müste,würde ich mir kein Versenderbike kaufen
Und dann zum Saisonstart.Da sieht es auch beim lokalen Händler ähnlich aus.
Ich will hier Canyon aber nicht in Schutz nehmen,die könnten Ihren Laden ja auch richtig organisieren

Ich musste meinen Laufradsatz auch nach 400 KM nachzentrieren.Endlich ein Grund einen Zentrierständer zu kaufen


----------



## okumb4 (7. Mai 2015)

Der Steuersatz ist von CaneCreek 

PS: Ich mach alles selbst am bike. Wenn es aber weiterhin knackt, mir der Speichennippel bricht und ich nur 30€ für die Inspektion regulär Zahlen würde, dann wollte ich das mal nutzen.
Zudem kennt einfach Canyon ihre Bikes am besten, zumindest hoffe ich das


----------



## mot.2901 (7. Mai 2015)

Stimmt,man sollte erst richtig lesenund dann antworten.
Aber das hat man schon öfter gelesen das die nicht lange halten.Da wird einer von den Pfennigfuchsern wieder ein paar Cent eingespart haben
Muss ich beizeiten mal danach schauen.
Ansonsten viel Glück das du dein Rad bald wieder bekommst
GSD hab ich immer noch ein oder zwei Räder in Reserve


----------



## mot.2901 (7. Mai 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> ........
> Zudem kennt einfach Canyon ihre Bikes am besten, zumindest hoffe ich das



Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen

Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beschweren.Unsere 2 Canyons kamen pünktlich,gut aufgebaut und ohne Kratzer bei uns an.
Aber vor einem ernsten Defekt habe ich schon etwas Bammel,gerade  wegen der Hotline.
Bei einem hier im Forum als Servicefreundlich bekannten großen amerikanischen Hersteller musste ich über 4 Monate auf einen Laufradsatz warten.
Der war am Neurad auch nach ein paar KM irreparabel defekt.Zuerst sollte ich mit einem billigeren abgespeist werden
Immerhin haben Sie dann nach Druck vom Händler einen rausgehauen der halb so viel wert war wie das ganze Rad

Es geht überall mal etwas schief.Aber wie man dann reagiert macht es aus.


----------



## ravenride (7. Mai 2015)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Und was hast du alles bewerkstelligt? Welchen LRS hast du und welche Pedale?



*Folgende Teile wurden ausgetauscht:*
190 g (Rocket Ron 2,25 Performance, 570 g) 760 g X-king Reifen
280 g (Rocket Ron 2,25 Performance, 570 g) 850 g M-king Reifen
120 g (Sram 1080 Kassette, 240g) 360 g Sram 1070 Kassette
  65 g (Vorbau Syncros 70mm, 115 g) 180 g, Canyon 60mm Vorbau
  40 g (Sattel Fizik Tundra, 200g) 240 g Ergonsattel
120 g (2x 90ml Milch statt Schlauch) 150 g Schlauch -90 g Milch = 60 g pro Reifen
-15 g 2 Tubeless Ventile
200 g (Carbon LRS, 1.480 g) 1.680 g DT-Swiss
*1.000 g *Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber Orig. Ausstattung / Gewicht 13,1 Kg laut canyon

Montiert sind die XTR pedale, 300 g. Den laufradsatz habe ich mir bei r2 bauen lassen, ist wohl eine nextie oder light bicycle felge, anbei der link.
http://r2-bike.com/CARBON-Felge-29-MTB-AM-Clincher-3K-UD-420g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rashka (7. Mai 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> Naja, denke dass die zwei bikes sehr ähnlich sind, leider konnte ich das nerve nicht testen! Das eine wird leichter mit WENIGER federweg und das andere schwerer mit MEHR federweg sein!



Stimmt schon, das Spectral 29" AL 8.9 soll laut Canyon 13,2 Kg wiegen, das Nerve 29" AL 9.9 nur 12,3 Kg.
Das Nerve ist wohl etwas sportlicher von der Geometrie, im ganzen dann 28 mm länger und 12 mm niedriger wie das Spectral. Von der Wendigkeit sollte das wohl keinen spürbaren Unterschied machen.

Im Moment fahr ich eine Suntour XTC Gabel mit 100 mm  Federweg (Stahlfeder), welche auf Trails schon mal heftig in die Handgelenke schlägt
Ob mir 110 mm dann reichen?



ravenride schrieb:


> Mit rocket ron 2,25 / tubeless montiert ist man auch verhältnis mäßig schnell unterwegs. Die orig. bereifung hatte ich sofort demontiert, deshalb keine meinung/erfahrung dazu!


Ich bin Nobby NIC Evo Fan  Rocket Ron kann ich nicht bewerten, aber meine Nobby's fahr ich jetzt seit knapp 2000 Km und ich denke 500-700 schafft der hintere noch, vorne sind noch nicht mal alle "Neu-Nippel" abgefahren  Macht der Ron nen großen unterschied zum Nobby (Laufeigenschaft auf Asphalt/ Waldweg, Grip up/downhill)?



ravenride schrieb:


> Ja, 3x10 (20/30/38 Kurbel) wären mir lieber wie 2x10.


Ich fahre bisher 22/32/40 (20'er klingt auch gut, aber weniger als 32 in der Mitte will ich nicht )
Vermisst man bei der 2x10'er Gänge? Oder besser gefragt: Wie fährt sich 2x10 im gegensatz zur 3x?

Ist Canyon so flexibel, gegen aufpreis Teile zu tauschen?

Ich bin schon fast überzeugt das Spectral zu bestellen... nur schade mit den Farben, die kommen im Web nur schlecht zur Geltung (vor allem das Whiskey)... am liebsten wäre mir ja rot, aber das Blau kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen 

Gruß
Rashka


----------



## Patten89 (13. Mai 2015)

Hi, Rashka

Ich habe das Spectral und ein Kumpel das Nerve jeweils in 29er Ausführung. Die beiden Bikes sind in meinen Augen doch ziemlich unterschiedlich. Abgesehen von dem bereits erwähnten FW und Gewichten ist auch die Geometrie doch recht unterschiedlich. Auf den Nerve sitze ich eher wie auf einem Hardtail, gestreckt und sportlich. Auf dem Spectral dann eher gemütlich und bequemer(wobei ich eigentlich gerne sportlich auf meinem Grand Canyon CF sitze). Wenn du es Bergab auch gern mal etwas "krachen lassen" möchtest würde ich dir zu Speci raten. Für Marathons oder ausgedehnte Bergetappen mit schönen Uphills würde ich zum Nerve tendieren, was auch in der Abfahrt spaß machen kann .

Bezügl. der 2fach Kurbel, es gibt für mich keine bessere...3x ist eigentlich überflüssig...man hat wenig überlappende Gänge und wenn man nicht mit 50 Kmh durch den Wald ballern will dann reichen einem auch 36/22 an der Kurbel um alles abdecken zu können.

Den Kauf meines Specis bereue ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt Außer es ist mal in der Werkstatt .. Aber das liegt wohl auch am Fahrer 

gruß 
Patten


----------



## Sixaola (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand einen Dachträger für mein 2014 er Spectral 29, 2014 empfehlen? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## okumb4 (14. Mai 2015)

Sixaola schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand einen Dachträger für mein 2014 er Spectral 29, 2014 empfehlen?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Die hab ich :
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/1012241/Thule-Dach-Fahrradtraeger-Thule-ProRide

Gibt es auch günstiger!

Oder:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251956347595 


LG


----------



## ravenride (14. Mai 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Vermisst man bei der 2x10'er Gänge? Oder besser gefragt: Wie fährt sich 2x10 im gegensatz zur 3x?



2x10 ist o.k., man muss sich nur daran gewöhnen. Ich vermisse keinen gang, aber das hochschalten von 22 auf 36, vor allem mit SRAM ist alles andere als komfortabel. 14 zähne hochschalten ist ein kompromiss, jedenfalls meine meinung!



Rashka schrieb:


> Macht der Ron nen großen unterschied zum Nobby (Laufeigenschaft auf Asphalt/ Waldweg, Grip up/downhill)?



Der reifen wird immer ein kompromiss bleiben, wo licht da ist auch schatten! Am 26" fully fahre ich ebenfalls mehr als hochzufrieden den nobby nic evo. Der *29er EVO* war mir zu teuer und nur 15 gr. leichter als die performance linie. Ich habe den nobby nic performance 2,25 mit *schlauch* auf der dt-swiss xm spline 1501 nur auf einer tour ausprobiert. Die rolleigenschaft auf asphalt war eine katastrophe, so etwas habe ich nocht nicht erlebt. Der vergleich zu 29er EVO fehlt mir leider.

Aktuell fahre ich den rocket ron performance 2,25 tubeless (wie immer) auf einer 7,5 mm breiteren felge als die xm spline 1501. Bin hochzufrieden, die 30mm breite maulweite lassen den reifen wie einen 2,40 wirken, die traktion ist sehr gut im steilen und auf den trails. Lediglich bergab, auf schotterwegen in den schnellen kurven rutscht das vorderrad etwas. Ich werde es weiterhin beobachten und gegebenenfalls einen vorderreifen montieren, der mehr seitenhalt in den schräglagen bietet. Am hinterrad bleibt der rocket ron montiert.


----------



## Sixaola (14. Mai 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Die hab ich :
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/1012241/Thule-Dach-Fahrradtraeger-Thule-ProRide
> 
> Gibt es auch günstiger!
> ...



Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rashka (15. Mai 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Ich hab Mittwoch das Speci AL 8.9 bestellt... in Strom-Blau 



ravenride schrieb:


> 2x10 ist o.k., man muss sich nur daran gewöhnen. Ich vermisse keinen gang, aber das hochschalten von 22 auf 36, vor allem mit SRAM ist alles andere als komfortabel. 14 zähne hochschalten ist ein kompromiss, jedenfalls meine meinung!


Ok, da bin ich dann mal gespannt... am 8.9 ist eine 22/36 Race Face Turbine Kurbel/Lager Kombi verbaut.
Ich werd es mal 4-5 Touren fahren und wenn es mir gar nicht passt, kommt eine Deore XT 22/32/40 ran.
Die Kurbel (aber als SLX) hab ich im Moment mit ner 9'er SLX Kassette an meinem Hardtail und bin höchst zufrieden mit der Übersetzung



ravenride schrieb:


> Der reifen wird immer ein kompromiss bleiben, wo licht da ist auch schatten! Am 26" fully fahre ich ebenfalls mehr als hochzufrieden den nobby nic evo. Der *29er EVO* war mir zu teuer und nur 15 gr. leichter als die performance linie. Ich habe den nobby nic performance 2,25 mit *schlauch* auf der dt-swiss xm spline 1501 nur auf einer tour ausprobiert. Die rolleigenschaft auf asphalt war eine katastrophe, so etwas habe ich nocht nicht erlebt. Der vergleich zu 29er EVO fehlt mir leider.


Das liegt tatsächlich am "Performance"! Ich fahr den Evo 29 und die Rolleigenschaften auf Asphalt sind sehr gut! Ich hatte mal ca 2 Wochen nen Perfomance hinten drauf weil ich knapp bei Kasse war... hab den Fast neuen Reifen verschenkt und wieder nen Evo draufgepackt.



ravenride schrieb:


> Aktuell fahre ich den rocket ron performance 2,25 tubeless (wie immer) auf einer 7,5 mm breiteren felge als die xm spline 1501. Bin hochzufrieden, die 30mm breite maulweite lassen den reifen wie einen 2,40 wirken, die traktion ist sehr gut im steilen und auf den trails. Lediglich bergab, auf schotterwegen in den schnellen kurven rutscht das vorderrad etwas. Ich werde es weiterhin beobachten und gegebenenfalls einen vorderreifen montieren, der mehr seitenhalt in den schräglagen bietet. Am hinterrad bleibt der rocket ron montiert.



Tubeless bin ich mir noch unsicher.... stimmt es, dass das so viel besser ist was Pannen angeht?
Ich hatte mit nem Nobby Evo Snakeskin in jetzt 15 Monaten einen (1*) nen Platten und ich fahre sehr viel im Wald.

Wenn ich tubeless umrüsten würde, dann trotzdem Snakeskin oder würde ein liteskin reichen?
Was sind die vor und nachteile neben dem geringeren Gewicht (Lite- vs snakeskin) im Bezug auf tubeless?

Lieben Gruß
Rashka


----------



## hometrails (15. Mai 2015)

22/36 reicht bei 29 Zoll.

TL ist pannensicherer, da die Milch beim Durchstich abdichtet. Würde trotzdem Snakeskin nehmen, die Seitenwand ist robuster.

Probiert doch mal was neues, da hat sich ne Menge getan. Gerade auf nem Light Enduro wie dem Specki. Vorn Hans Dampf oder Magic Mary und hinten Rock Razor.


----------



## ravenride (16. Mai 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Ok, da bin ich dann mal gespannt... am 8.9 ist eine 22/36 Race Face Turbine Kurbel/Lager Kombi verbaut. Ich werd es mal 4-5 Touren fahren und wenn es mir gar nicht passt, kommt eine Deore XT 22/32/40 ran.


Am 8.9 sind XT umwerfer und schaltwerk montiert, dadurch schaltet es sich deutlich komfortabler als mit SRAM!



Rashka schrieb:


> Das liegt tatsächlich am "Performance"! Ich fahr den Evo 29 und die Rolleigenschaften auf Asphalt sind sehr gut! Ich hatte mal ca 2 Wochen nen Perfomance hinten drauf weil ich knapp bei Kasse war... hab den Fast neuen Reifen verschenkt und wieder nen Evo draufgepackt.


Danke für die bestätigung, ich habe es vermutet!



Rashka schrieb:


> Tubeless bin ich mir noch unsicher.... stimmt es, dass das so viel besser ist was Pannen angeht? Ich hatte mit nem Nobby Evo Snakeskin in jetzt 15 Monaten einen (1*) nen Platten und ich fahre sehr viel im Wald. Wenn ich tubeless umrüsten würde, dann trotzdem Snakeskin oder würde ein liteskin reichen? Was sind die vor und nachteile neben dem geringeren Gewicht (Lite- vs snakeskin) im Bezug auf tubeless?


Letzendlich muss es jeder selbst entscheiden, ob schlauch, snakeskin oder tubeless. Ich jedenfalls, bin zu 1.000% von tubeless system überzeugt. Passieren kann immer was, bei meinem kumpel hat sich eine schraube durch den schwalbe hansdampf reifen gebohrt, da hilft dann weder milch noch eine verstärkte karkasse mit schlauch.

Seit 2010 fahre ich tubeless, platten hatte ich seit dem noch nicht, da kleine Durchstiche sofort zugemacht werden. Allerdings hat mir im letzten Jahr am 26" fully ein spitzer stein seitlich in die karkasse ein kleines loch durchgebohrt und da half die milch auch nicht weiter. Man kann sich allerdings mit garn behelfen, den man in das loch reinquetscht – leider war mir diese art den reifen unterwegs so zu reparieren nicht bekannt!

Für mich macht snakeskin keinen sinn, denn ich kann meine fahrweise und einsatzgebiet sehr wohl einschätzen. Freilich, passieren kann immer etwas, kein thema. Sicher ist nur der tod. Ein leichter reifen geht immer auf kosten der robustheit und ein schwerer auf kosten der beschleunigung/wendigkeit. Waldboden ist überhaupt kein thema für einen EVO reifen, aber auf harten steinigen trails, oder steilen karrewegen ist immer Vorsicht geboten, so oder so. Wie ein hansdampf darf man auf schwierigen karrenwegen mit einem EVO reifen nicht agieren. Gruß!


----------



## hometrails (16. Mai 2015)

Shimano bzw. XT ist aber i.d.R. 24/38. Das 24er vorn ist mir bei 10-fach persönlich zu lang. 22/36 macht lange Dinger und Rampen mitunter schon erträglicher.


----------



## Scholzi (16. Mai 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine längere Gabel als 140mm eingebaut und kann was dazu sagen wie es sich fährt?
> 
> Da meine Freundin immer abfahrtslastiger unterwegs ist muss bald ein upgrade zur fox 32 her. Pike mit 150mm fände ich ganz passend und denke das sollte gut gehen. Im 650b fahren ja auch viele 160 vorne und 140 hinten ...
> 
> Bitte keine Theorie-Geometrie Diskussion, ich weiß wie sich die Winkel verändern und wie sich das bike verändert.


Mit Erfahrung 150/130 kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber ich habe bei meinem 29-Nerve von 110-32er Fox auf eine PIKE-130 mm mit 10 mm Spacer u. Lenker-5 mm Rise umgerüstet. Fahre also jetzt 130/110 u. es past sehr gut. Auch bei extremen Uphills mit 22/36 keine "Überschlagprobleme" immer noch genug Druck auf der Front. Bei Downhills u. Bremsstabilität eine deutliche Verbesserung. Werde sicher nicht mehr zurück rüsten.


----------



## hometrails (16. Mai 2015)

Die Nerve Geo ist aber von Haus aus konservativer. Die Pike hat neben mehr Federweg auch 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe.

Ich stand vor gleicher Frage und habe eine 140er genommen. Mehr Änderung war mir dann doch zu extrem von der Geo-Verschiebung her. 

150/120 DPA wäre noch eine Option gewesen. Habe ich wegen dem Gewicht und der fehlenden Option der Spacer-Montage aber sein lassen.


----------



## Rashka (16. Mai 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Shimano bzw. XT ist aber i.d.R. 24/38. Das 24er vorn ist mir bei 10-fach persönlich zu lang. 22/36 macht lange Dinger und Rampen mitunter schon erträglicher.


Ist korrekt, Schaltung ist auch komplett XT, Außer Tretlager/ Kurbel. Da ist beim Speci 8.9 eine Race Face Turbine mit 22/36 mit175 mm Kurbeln und Race Face Lager dran.
War vorgestern mit meinem HT im 7-Gebirge (22/32/40'er). bei 15-18% Steigung wäre ich mir unsicher, ob ich mit 24'er Übersetzung nicht schon kämpfen müsste....
18% sind ja mit der 22'er schon nicht einfach


----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2015)

Bitte mal um eure Hilfe:
Ich überlege, mein 2014er Spectral auf SRAM X1 umzubauen. Deshalb müsste ich wissen, ob 
(1) das Hinterrad (DT Swiss M1700 Spline) mit dem SRAM XD Freilauf kompatibel und
(2) welches Innenlager bei meinem AL29 7.9 verbaut ist.

Hat da eventuell schon jemand Erfahrungen? Danke und schönes Wochenende euch


----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2015)

Sixaola schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand einen Dachträger für mein 2014 er Spectral 29, 2014 empfehlen?



Ich würde dir eher den Thule Outride 561 empfehlen...
Die anderen Lösungen wären _mir_ zu wackelig, gerade bei einem großen Rad wie nem 29er.
Musste nur beachten, dass für Steckachsen Adapter zusätzlich gekauft werden müssen!




(Das Vordere ist mein 2014er Spectral 29 in XL)


----------



## maniac66 (17. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> Bitte mal um eure Hilfe:
> Ich überlege, mein 2014er Spectral auf SRAM X1 umzubauen. Deshalb müsste ich wissen, ob
> (1) das Hinterrad (DT Swiss M1700 Spline) mit dem SRAM XD Freilauf kompatibel und
> (2) welches Innenlager bei meinem AL29 7.9 verbaut ist.
> ...


Den Umbau auf SRAM X1 habe ich an meinem Bike in der Winterpause vorgenommen. Ist denkbar einfach. Du benötigst einen XD kompatibelen Freilaufkörper von DT Swiss (mit Glück hier im Bikemarkt günstig zu schießen), das SRAM kompatibele Schaltauge Nr. 26 von Canyon (19,95 €), SRAM 11 fach Shifter/Drehgriff, 11 fach Schaltwerk, 11 fach Kassette und 11 fach Kette. Innenlager ist nicht zwingend zu tauschen, hängt von der verwendeten Kurbel/Kettenlinie ab. Ich habe das bei mir verbaute Race Face Turbine Innenlager getauscht, da ich auch auf eine SRAM Carbonkurbel umgestiegen bin. 
Mit dem passenden Werkzeug ist dem Umbau schnell erledigt. Ich habe den Umstieg bisher nicht bereut. Mir reicht die Bandbreite der 10-42 Kassette bei einem 32 Kettenblatt vorne. In den Alpen kann ich ja immer noch ein kleineres KB vorn montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2015)

Dank dir Maniac, perfekte Info 
Ich würde auch gerne eine SRAM-Kurbel verbauen, deshalb die Frage, ob das mit dem Canyon Werks-Innenlager möglich ist...
Kann man so als Otto-Normal-Schrauber denn einfach so ein Pressfit-Innenlager ausbauen/tauschen?


> Du benötigst einen XD kompatibelen Freilaufkörper von DT Swiss


Wäre das dann so was hier? Da steht nur "für XX1/X01" - passt dann auch X1


----------



## maniac66 (17. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> Dank dir Maniac, perfekte Info
> Ich würde auch gerne eine SRAM-Kurbel verbauen, deshalb die Frage, ob das mit dem Canyon Werks-Innenlager möglich ist...
> Kann man so als Otto-Normal-Schrauber denn einfach so ein Pressfit-Innenlager ausbauen/tauschen?
> 
> Wäre das dann so was hier? Da steht nur "für XX1/X01" - passt dann auch X1


Das ist der richtige Freilauf. Ich habe mich für ein SRAM BB 92 Pressfit Lager entschieden. Kostet ca. 30€. Für den Ein/Ausbau ist spezielles Werkzeug notwendig.  Wenn du das nicht selbst machen willst, lass es in einem Bike Shop machen. Sollte nicht die Welt kosten.
Das Problem mit dem werksseitig verbauten Innenlager war, dass ich die SRAM Kurbel nicht spielfrei montieren konnte


----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2015)

Danke nochmals Maniac!

Ich dreh hier leider aber noch durch  Auf der Canyon -Seite steht:


> Abmessungen der Tretlager für Canyon Bikes ab Modelljahr 2014: [...] Press-Fit 92mm: Alle restlichen Mountainbikes


Heißt also, dass mein Spectral ein Press-Fit 92mm Innenlager hat?
Für die SRAM-Kurbeln gibt es nur BB30 und GXP zur Auswahl bzw. als Kompatibilität.
Welches brauche ich nun? Brauche ich überhaupt ein anderes?


----------



## maniac66 (18. Mai 2015)

Gerne geschehen. Press Fit 92 steht für die Maße des Tretlagergehäuses. BB 30 und GPX widerrum für die Ausführung der Kurbel. BB 30 -> 30mm Achse und ich GPX -> 24mm Achse der Kurbel. Alle Klarheiten beseitigt...?


----------



## MKAB (18. Mai 2015)

Ja, Danke, das verstehe ich. Aber "Pressfit 92" scheint igendwie auch für die Ausführung der Kurbel zu stehen: das Innenlager für die bei mir verbaute Race Face Turbine heißt auch einfach nur "Pressfit 92" --> LINK. Keine Angaben zur Dicke der Achse dabei gefunden 

Wird mir auch zu kompliziert, ich tendiere im Moment dazu, einfach ein N/W-Kettenblatt an meine Turbine zu schrauben und es erstmal so zu probieren...


----------



## maniac66 (18. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ja, Danke, das verstehe ich. Aber "Pressfit 92" scheint igendwie auch für die Ausführung der Kurbel zu stehen: das Innenlager für die bei mir verbaute Race Face Turbine heißt auch einfach nur "Pressfit 92" --> LINK. Keine Angaben zur Dicke der Achse dabei gefunden
> 
> Wird mir auch zu kompliziert, ich tendiere im Moment dazu, einfach ein N/W-Kettenblatt an meine Turbine zu schrauben und es erstmal so zu probieren...


Das klappt natürlich auch und ist sicher der einfachere Weg.


----------



## s1l3ntb0b (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits

Erstmal möchte ich mich vorstellen, mein Name ist Max, bin 32 und bin neu in der MTB-Welt. Ich bin seid letzter Woche der glückliche (oder war es bis jetzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Besitzer eines Spectral 29 AL 9.0 von Canyon, es ist mein erstes Bike und ich war schon richtig stolz als ich das Bike nach dem Studium des Handbuchs "zusammengebaut" hatte. Eigentlich schien alles zu funktionieren, Sag an der Gabel eingestellt, Sag am Dämpfer, alles schien ok. Also bin ich das erste mal mit dem Bike gefahren, nach der ersten Abfahrt merkte ich bald dass der Dämpfer schon durchschlug (Feldweg) und nach genauerer Prüfung bemerkte ich das der "sichtbare Federweg" des Dämpfers von 50mm (Canyon Angabe, habe dies nicht nachgemessen) zu sage und schreibe 26mm zusammengeschrumpft war. Druck hatte ich auf ca 230 psi aufgepumpt. Ist der Dämpfer futsch? Was kann ich tun? Was hab ich falsch gemacht? 

Gruss und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

Max


----------



## MKAB (18. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> ...das Innenlager für die bei mir verbaute Race Face Turbine heißt auch einfach nur "Pressfit 92" --> LINK. Keine Angaben zur Dicke der Achse dabei gefunden



Hab da wohl was überlesen und muss mich mal selbst korrigieren:


> Allows use of all Race Face, Shimano and select FSA *∅24mm spindle* cranksets


----------



## mot.2901 (18. Mai 2015)

s1l3ntb0b schrieb:


> ........... und nach genauerer Prüfung bemerkte ich das der "sichtbare Federweg" des Dämpfers von 50mm (Canyon Angabe, habe dies nicht nachgemessen) zu sage und schreibe 26mm zusammengeschrumpft war. Druck hatte ich auf ca 230 psi aufgepumpt. Ist der Dämpfer futsch? Was kann ich tun? Was hab ich falsch gemacht?



Hast du mal den Druck nachgemessen,kannst du den Dämpfer auseinander ziehen?
Eigentlich kannst du da nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1l3ntb0b (18. Mai 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Druck nachgemessen,kannst du den Dämpfer auseinander ziehen?
> Eigentlich kannst du da nichts falsch machen.



Hi mot. 2901

Erstmal Danke, dass Du mir antwortest. Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen wie hoch der Druck nach dem "Vorfall" war aber seid dem habe ich den Druck mehmals wieder "aufgepumpt" momentan bin ich wie gesagt bei ca 230 psi. und der "Federweg" ist nur noch 26mm. Sag ist so bei ca 10mm statt den empfohlenen 15mm, somit sollte ich eigentlich den Druck reduzieren um auf den empfohlenen Sag zu kommen, dann hätte ich noch weniger Federweg. Ich habe auch die ganze Luft aus der Feder rausgelassen und die Feder lässt sich nicht per hand ausseinanderziehen. 

Was meint Ihr?

Gruss

Max


----------



## mot.2901 (18. Mai 2015)

Dann ist der Dämpfer im Sack
Ich würde bei Fox Deutschland anrufen und den Dämpfer einschicken.Dann sparst du den Umweg über Canyon die auch nichts anderes machen.Aber so hast du den Dämpfer schnell zurück.


----------



## s1l3ntb0b (18. Mai 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Dann ist der Dämpfer im Sack
> Ich würde bei Fox Deutschland anrufen und den Dämpfer einschicken.Dann sparst du den Umweg über Canyon die auch nichts anderes machen.Aber so hast du den Dämpfer schnell zurück.



Meinst Du das es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt oder kann ich den Dämpfer durch "nicht-fachgerechte" Einstellung den beschädigen? 
Ich ruf mal Canyon an und beschriebe Ihnen mein Problem. Mal schauen was Sie sagen. 

Gruss und schon mal vielen Dank

Max


----------



## Jun89 (18. Mai 2015)

War damals bei meinem Nerve auch... Canyon kontaktieren (bekommst dann eine Rücksendemarke), Dämpfer in nen Karton, ab damit zu Canyon und die reparieren den! Ging bei mir damals recht fix! 

✌️


----------



## hometrails (19. Mai 2015)

Heute haben die Pike SA 140 und ein Monarch Plus Debonair samt Huber-Buchsen Einzug gehalten. Wegen der 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe und 1cm mehr Federweg hatte ich bzgl. der höheren Front erst etwas Bedenken und wollte eigentlich die DPA getravelt auf 130/150mm testen.

Das Gejammer bzgl. dem Ansprechverhalten der Fox konnte ich nie verstehen, die war bei mir immer butterweich. Was ich optimieren wollte, war die Steifigkeit, die bei der Fox mit 32mm bauartbedingt nicht erreicht werden kann. Und der Dämpfer ist mir gut und gerne mal durchgerauscht. Entweder zu wenig Druck oder zuviel. Spacer haben auch nicht geholfen und eine Änderung vom Boostvalve etc. bei Fox hin zu einem anderen Tune war mir letztlich zu teuer.

Grob SAG und Zugstufe eingestellt und mal die erste Runde über den Hof. Es ist schon derb, wie das Specki subjektiv gefühlt jetzt noch mehr wegschluckt. Bordsteine geht's auf grobe Art und Weise hoch, als wären Sie nicht da.

Sobald ich wieder fit bin, geht das Testen und Setup-finden auf den Hometrails weiter!






Grüße, Kevin // hometrails.de


----------



## ravenride (20. Mai 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Heute haben die Pike SA 140 und ein Monarch Plus Debonair samt Huber-Buchsen Einzug gehalten. Wegen der 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe und 1cm mehr Federweg hatte ich bzgl. der höheren Front erst etwas Bedenken.



Der lenkwinkel ist jetzt aber deutlich flacher, wie auf den kleinem foto zu sehen ist. Jeder nach seinen vorlieben, hauptsache du kommst damit zu recht, dir muss es schmecken. Richtig gut slalom fahren kannst du damit nicht mehr, allerhöchstens riesenslalom!



hometrails schrieb:


> Und der Dämpfer ist mir gut und gerne mal durchgerauscht. Entweder zu wenig Druck oder zuviel. Spacer haben auch nicht geholfen und eine Änderung vom Boostvalve etc. bei Fox hin zu einem anderen Tune war mir letztlich zu teuer.



Mich würde interessieren was die buchsen in der praxis tatsächlich bringen! Warum hast du dir nicht den CaneCreek dämpfer zugelegt? Ich persönlich habe am CCDB-inline bis jetzt auch noch nicht das optimale setup gefunden, im großen und ganzen funktioniert dieser ganz gut. Kann dem dämpfer nur 40mm HUB mit dem vorgeschrieben SAG herauskitzeln. Mit weniger Luft (18mm SAG) wird es freilich besser, die GEO wird dadurch hecklastiger. Der vortrieb in der ebene und uphill leidet! Wer kennt in der praxis den unterschied zwischen CCDB und FOX oder ROCKSHOKS?



hometrails schrieb:


> Grob SAG und Zugstufe eingestellt und mal die erste Runde über den Hof. Es ist schon derb, wie das Specki subjektiv gefühlt jetzt noch mehr wegschluckt.


Die erste runde über den hof ist nicht nachhaltig! Wie verhält sich der monarch Dämpfer im wiegetritt oder bei tempo machen / heizen in der ebene?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (20. Mai 2015)

Der Lenkwinkel beträgt nun statt 68,5 noch 67,9 Grad. Für ein AM/Trailbike ein Wert, der m.M.n. noch absolut praxistauglich ist.

Gerade fix auf dem Trail getestet. Kurzes Fazit.

1) Kein Stück weniger wendig. Gefühlt lässt sich das Bike sogar nen Tick besser/exakter um die Kurven zirkeln.
2) Ich bekomme nach erstem Eindruck mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad. In Kurven mit gerölligem Untergrund rutscht es weniger.
3) Der Monarch mit dem M/M Tune rauscht nicht durch wie der Fox mit Canyon Tune.
4) Setup der Pike fühlt sich nicht perfekt an. (keine Zeit gehabt zum Herumspielen)

DB kam für mich gar nicht in Frage. Ich wollte SRAM am kompletten Bike.  Zumal mir das mit der Einstellerei zuviel ist. Mir reicht an sich Druck und Zugstufe, fertig. Hatte diesbezüglich auch nie am Fox FW was vermisst.

Ich war mit dem Fox FW keineswegs unzufrieden und will das hier auch nicht schlecht machen! Das von einer Gabel mit 35mm Rohren mehr Steifigkeit zu erwarten ist, ist normal. Die 32er Fox hat nach meinem Anspruch auch immer sehr gut angesprochen. Nichts mit extremen Losbrechmoment, was viele bemängeln.


----------



## 1georg1969 (20. Mai 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel beträgt nun statt 68,5 noch 67,9 Grad. Für ein AM/Trailbike ein Wert, der m.M.n. noch absolut praxistauglich ist.
> 
> Gerade fix auf dem Trail getestet. Kurzes Fazit.
> 
> ...



Hi,
könntest Du bitte noch Dein Komplettgewicht (Rucksack, Trinkblase etc.) angeben. Danke schon mal vorab.
Gruß


----------



## hometrails (20. Mai 2015)

Ich trocken und nackig 78 kg.  Bikefertig dann je nach Umfang so 82-85 kg vielleicht.


----------



## Sixaola (20. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eher den Thule Outride 561 empfehlen...
> Die anderen Lösungen wären _mir_ zu wackelig, gerade bei einem großen Rad wie nem 29er.
> Musste nur beachten, dass für Steckachsen Adapter zusätzlich gekauft werden müssen!
> 
> ...


Danke für die Empfehlung. Sieht wirklich sehr stabil aus. Der Durchmesser der vorderen Steckachse beträgt 15 mm?


----------



## JieP (21. Mai 2015)

Und so sieht meins (Spectral 8.9) nach 10 Monate aus.




Geändert:
- SRAM X.0 Grip-shift
- Schwalbe NoNi 2.35 (tubeless)
- Truvativ Kettenschutzring
- Canyon Kettenführung
- RF Turbine Lenker (rot)

Gabel hat jetzt Kashima Standrohre!
Die Gabel hatte n 'knacken' (Standrohre, die nicht 100%ig in der Krone verpresst).
Unter Garantie eingeschickt und.....


----------



## MKAB (21. Mai 2015)

Sixaola schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser der vorderen Steckachse beträgt 15 mm?


Ja, von Thule gibt es den "561-1" Adapter für 15mm Steckachsen.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (25. Mai 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel beträgt nun statt 68,5 noch 67,9 Grad. Für ein AM/Trailbike ein Wert, der m.M.n. noch absolut praxistauglich ist.
> 
> Gerade fix auf dem Trail getestet. Kurzes Fazit.
> 
> ...



Hey, ich denke auch über eine Pike nach. Welchen Offset hat deine? 46 oder 51 mm


----------



## hometrails (25. Mai 2015)

Den normalen (46mm). Läuft super!


----------



## rnReaper (26. Mai 2015)

JieP schrieb:


> Und so sieht meins (Spectral 8.9) nach 10 Monate aus.



Alter Schwede, sieht nach Panzer aus .. Gefällt 
Mit dem Knacken habe ich auch Probleme, aber will nach der Saison eh auf steiferes Umsteigen.
Sonst macht die Fox ne super Arbeit.


----------



## Rashka (28. Mai 2015)

Juhu, heute endlich die Mail bekommen, dass ich Montag mein Speci 8.9 abholen kann 
Ick freu mir!

Bin mal gespannt auf den "blauen" Bock, vor allem auf den Unterschied im generellen zu meinem Hardtail und die 2x10 Übersetzung (aktuell am HT 3x9). Hoffe ich finde zwischen Arbeit und Kind Zeit, dass gute Stück vor dem (4 Tage) Wochenende korrekt einzustellen. Ein Tag fährt meine Kleine zwar mit (ich muss also mein HT mit WeeRide fahren) aber ich will auf jeden Fall ins Siebengebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antiherow (31. Mai 2015)

Denkt hier einer von euch nach, in naher Zukunft, sein Spectral 29er in m abzutreten? Im Bikemarkt ist ja echt Ebbe was dieses Bike angeht.


----------



## MEpping (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich darf am Mittwoch mein Spectral in Koblenz abholen. Ich habe das Forum in den letzten Tagen etwas studiert aber eine Frage ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Wie schütz Canyon seinen Rahmen werksseitig gegen Steinschlag? Ist da eine Lackschutzfolie drauf oder empfiehlt es sich eine Aufzubringen. Wenn ja, habt ihr Tipps? Mein Spectral wird ein 9.9er in Stealth und ich würde gerne die matte Optik erhalten wollen.

Das hab ich bei meiner Google Suche entdeckt:
http://lsshop.easy-wrapped.com/rahmen/canyon/135/canyon-spectral-al

Und bestellt habe ich mal das Teil:
http://www.rockguardz.com/rockguardz/canyon/canyon-spectral.html



Gruss
Markus


----------



## 1georg1969 (1. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Heute haben die Pike SA 140 und ein Monarch Plus Debonair samt Huber-Buchsen Einzug gehalten. Wegen der 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe und 1cm mehr Federweg hatte ich bzgl. der höheren Front erst etwas Bedenken und wollte eigentlich die DPA getravelt auf 130/150mm testen.
> 
> Hi,
> mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich der Einbaulängen.
> Hast Du die Einbaulängen von der Pike SA140 und der Fox 130 gemessen? Ist da tatsächlich 1 cm Unterschied bei der Einbaulänge oder bezieht sich der Unterschied von 10 mm einfach auf die 10 mm mehr Federweg bei der Pike? Man liest ja immer, daß die Pike bezüglich der Einbaulänge kompakter baut als Fox.  Danke für Info.


----------



## Catweazle81 (1. Juni 2015)

@MEpping Bis jetzt habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dieser Folie gemacht. Meterware und Du kannst Dir alles passgenau zuschneiden. Ist die Folie von 3M welche hier im Forum schon mehrmals empfohlen wurde


----------



## hometrails (1. Juni 2015)

Die Pike hat 10mm mehr Einbauhöhe. Also insgesamt 20mm höher.


----------



## Rashka (1. Juni 2015)

Yes, hab endlich mein Speci!
Allerdings bin ich von der Montage etwas enttäuscht... Beim Testen im Laden war noch alles Tutti. Hier dann vorhin, als ich wem das Bike gezeigt hab, Reverb remote betätigt... *Spratz*... Leitung aus der Remote "geplatzt"
Es hat niemand auf dem Bike gesessen, einfach "blind" gedrückt und wollte mit der Elle den Sattel runterfahren.

Ich darf also erstmal die Reverb nachfüllen und entlüften bevor ich den Bock entjungfern darf...
Ich werd auch mal alle Drehmomente Prüfen, ich zerleg mich ungern wegen der Fehler anderer.

Und das Rad ist noch keine 200 Meter gelaufen...


----------



## 1georg1969 (1. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Die Pike hat 10mm mehr Einbauhöhe. Also insgesamt 20mm höher.



Danke für Deine Antwort.   Wie sind die ersten Fahreindrücke?


----------



## MEpping (1. Juni 2015)

@Catweazle81 Ist die Folie denn Matt oder glänzend?

@Rashka Wie geduldig sind die denn bei der Übergabe, kann man in Ruhe ein paar Runden über den Platz fahren und das Setup testen?


----------



## Catweazle81 (1. Juni 2015)

@MEpping … ist die glänzende Ausführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rashka (2. Juni 2015)

Geht eigentlich. Elias, der Mensch der mir das Rad übergeben hat wirkte recht entspannt. Geplant für die Übergabe sind ca 45 Minuten, ich glaube aber nicht, dass es tragisch wäre wenn man länger braucht. Kommt halt drauf an wieviel los ist.

Allerdings ist das Setup was die Leisten eher eine grobe Grundeinstellung.
Heißt Gabel und Dämpfer werden Pi x Daumen auf dein Körpergewicht eingestellt und die Sattelhöhe angepasst (aber auch hier nur der "Hackentrick").
Cockpit einstellen und Knie loten & Sattelposition einstellen musst du selbst machen.

Größtes Manko ist meines erachtens die Montage der Teile.
Meine Bremssättel waren nciht richtig festgezogen, hab gestern mit'm Drehmoment noch mal alle Schrauben gecheckt. War auch alles ok außer die Bremsen. Aber gerade solche Teile sollten sauber montiert sein.

Mein Leitungsanschluss von der Reverb ist im übrigen nicht einfach abgesprungen sondern das Gewinde, welches in die Leitung geschraubt wird, ist abgebrochen. Ich frag mich nur wie sowas sein kann, denn das Rad wurde von mir so transportiert, dass da definitiv nichts drann kommen konnte.

Da ich nicht ewig auf den Support warten will, geh ich mir nachher bei Radon ein Leitungs-Kit kaufen aber ich werde den Service aber auf jeden Fall noch kontaktieren.

Und hier mein noch jungfräulicher Bock (Bevor die Leitung flöten ging):


----------



## MEpping (2. Juni 2015)

Viel Spass mit dem Bike, ich freu mich auf morgen und auf mein Bike.

Bei Radon bin ich gerade raus, hab mir n paasr Klamotten für das neue gekauft


----------



## s1monster (2. Juni 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich. Elias, der Mensch der mir das Rad übergeben hat wirkte recht entspannt. Geplant für die Übergabe sind ca 45 Minuten, ich glaube aber nicht, dass es tragisch wäre wenn man länger braucht. Kommt halt drauf an wieviel los ist.



Weißt du ob die mir meine mitgebrachten Pedale anstandslos montieren? Bin am Freitag vor Ort mein Speci abzuholen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Juni 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Weißt du ob die mir meine mitgebrachten Pedale anstandslos montieren? Bin am Freitag vor Ort mein Speci abzuholen.



Logen! Hatten sie mir damals auch gemacht.


----------



## Rashka (2. Juni 2015)

Und selbst wenn nicht, nimm nen Drehmoment mit und schraub sie vor dem Fitting dran, fertig.

Für das Fitting brauchst du ja Pedale, von daher sollte das kein Thema sein.


----------



## Rashka (2. Juni 2015)

So, hab dann auch meine Reverb laufen! Befüllen und entlüften ist ja Kindergarten im Gegensatz zu meiner alten formula oro. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die Antwort vom Service...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shalala (4. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Tage etwas durch die Alpen bin, hat es mir hinten aus dem X-King drei Noppen rausgerissen.
Allgemein war ich auch nicht besonders zufrieden mit der Kombination Mountainking/X-King und würde gerne eine Nummer hoch gehen. Den Mountainking würde ich, bis er unten ist, nochmal nach hinten packen. Welche Reifenkombination könnt ihr mir als nächstes empfehlen?
Maxxis Highroller II/Ardent?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (5. Juni 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @MEpping Bis jetzt habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dieser Folie gemacht. Meterware und Du kannst Dir alles passgenau zuschneiden. Ist die Folie von 3M welche hier im Forum schon mehrmals empfohlen wurde


Hallo,
kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen, wie die angebracht aussieht, bzw wie du den Schnitt gesetzt hast?

Danke


----------



## crossy-pietro (5. Juni 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Tage etwas durch die Alpen bin, hat es mir hinten aus dem X-King drei Noppen rausgerissen.
> Allgemein war ich auch nicht besonders zufrieden mit der Kombination Mountainking/X-King und würde gerne eine Nummer hoch gehen. Den Mountainking würde ich, bis er unten ist, nochmal nach hinten packen. Welche Reifenkombination könnt ihr mir als nächstes empfehlen?
> Maxxis Highroller II/Ardent?



HiRo und Ard hatte ich im Herbst/Winter drauf und war sehr zufrieden mit Naß- und Matschgrip.
Für trockene, warme Witterung find ich persönlich! die Kombi etwas too much und habe deshalb den Schwalben 2015er NoNi und RockRazor mal ne Chance gegeben = taugt mir bestens.
Wenn Du bei Conti bleiben magst, dann evtl. den TrailKing 2,2 vorne (MK hinten).


----------



## ravenride (5. Juni 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Tage etwas durch die Alpen bin, hat es mir hinten aus dem X-King drei Noppen rausgerissen.
> Allgemein war ich auch nicht besonders zufrieden mit der Kombination Mountainking/X-King und würde gerne eine Nummer hoch gehen. Den Mountainking würde ich, bis er unten ist, nochmal nach hinten packen. Welche Reifenkombination könnt ihr mir als nächstes empfehlen?
> Maxxis Highroller II/Ardent?



Ist immer so eine sache mit dem empfehlen!!! Wir alle haben unterschiedliche fahrstiele.

Ich hatte vier bergtouren (garmisch/tegernsee/berchtesgaden) mit schwalbe rocket ron performance 2,25 absolviert. Und bin jetzt auf schwalbe evolution nobby nic (vorn) und rocket ron 2,25 (hinten) umgestiegen. Die performance reifenmischung bei schwalbe ist auf dem asphalt eine absolute spaßbremse!

Der rocket ron 2,25 vorn und hinten, bietet in schnellen schotterkurven weniger halt, man rutscht, wenn man sich schräg in die kurve reinlegt. Auf schwierigen karrenwegen berghoch ist er klar nicht so potent wie ein nobby nic und im match sowieso nicht. Schaut man sich die stollen an, kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten.

Jetzt mit nobby nic vorne ist es wieder optimal, da einem das vorderrad nicht mehr wegschmieren kann. Hinten ist es kein problem, dass hinterrad lässt sich immer gut abfangen! Klar, wenn man nur in den bergen/alpen fährt, hat ein rocket ron hinten nix zu suchen und eine NR. größer als nobby nic ist noch besser!!! Den untergrund den ich befahre, besteht ca. aus 20% trails, 70% schotterwege und 10% asphalt.

Wobei man sagen muss, dass die isartrails z.B. in münchen vom untergrund (nur erde, fast keine steine) im vergleich zu den alpentrails (steinig) als leicht zu bezeichnen sind. Somit alles ziemlich relativ, genauso wie die reifenwahl!


----------



## ravenride (5. Juni 2015)

Hier im forum hat jemand behauptet, dass im canecreek dbinline keine spacer verbaut sind.

Bei mir waren 2 innen gewesen, diese sind nur je 3mm breit. Außerdem waren diese ganz unten kaum sichtbar. Mit einer 4 cm auseinander gebogenen büroklammer habe ich diese herausgefischt und entnommen.

Aktuell fahre ich, mit 16mm SAG einstellung den CCDBinline und nutze in etwa nur 43mm hub von 50mm. Bis zum anschlag gehts nicht. Die uphill eigenschaften sind sehr, sehr gut, downhill noch nicht optimal für mich. Mal sehen, was 17mm und 18mm SAG einstellung bei uphill und downhill bringen werden. Vermutlich, hoch schlechter – runter besser.


----------



## Rashka (6. Juni 2015)

Am Donnerstag die Jungferndahrt mit meinem Speci absolviert.

Ein bischen mit der Federung spielen muss ich noch.
Der Dämpfer taucht zwar gut weg, kommt mir aber noch etwas zu weich vor. Ich hab ja ne Fox Float CTD dran: In welchem der Modi stell ich sinnvollerweise den SAG ein? (sorry ist mein erstes Fully)

Den Lenker muss ich definitiv noch etwas umstellen (Handgelenke sind noch leicht nach innen/ oben geknickt, figer schlafen ein) und das Cockpit entsprechend anpassen.

Und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die MK/TK nicht wieder gegen Nobby tausche
Ansonsten ich bin schwer beeindruckt von dem Bock


----------



## carasc (6. Juni 2015)

Federung wird grundsätzlich im offenen zustand eingestellt.


----------



## MEpping (6. Juni 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> Hier im forum hat jemand behauptet, dass im canecreek dbinline keine spacer verbaut sind.
> 
> Bei mir waren 2 innen gewesen, diese sind nur je 3mm breit. Außerdem waren diese ganz unten kaum sichtbar. Mit einer 4 cm auseinander gebogenen büroklammer habe ich diese herausgefischt und entnommen.
> 
> Aktuell fahre ich, mit 16mm SAG einstellung den CCDBinline und nutze in etwa nur 43mm hub von 50mm. Bis zum anschlag gehts nicht. Die uphill eigenschaften sind sehr, sehr gut, downhill noch nicht optimal für mich. Mal sehen, was 17mm und 18mm SAG einstellung bei uphill und downhill bringen werden. Vermutlich, hoch schlechter – runter besser.




Tüftel auch mit dem DB Inline im Moment. Bin wohl zu schwer für das Teil, mal schauen ob das noch hinzubekommen ist.

lt. canecreek sollen da auch zwei kleine Spacer drin sein.


----------



## Rashka (6. Juni 2015)

Nachdem mir bei der ersten Tour die Finger eingeschlafen sind, und das an der linken Hand heute nach zwei Tagen noch kribbelt, hab ich mal den Lenker neu ausgerichtet.
Stand auf -20, steht jetzt auf +25 (Lenkermarkierung).
Wenn das nix bringt, werde ich mir wohl wieder Ergon GP1 dran machen, damit kam ich auf dem Hardtail super klar.
Wenn ich dann immer noch Stress hab, besorge ich mir am besten nen Lenker mit gewohnter Kröpfung oder? (20mm rise, 9° back-sweep, 5° up-sweep)


----------



## hometrails (7. Juni 2015)

Zwischenfazit zum Wechsel von 32er Fox 130 und Fox Float Dämpfer auf RS Pike 140 und Monarch Plus Debonair:

Ich habe noch kein Setup gefunden, welches mir an Dämpfer und Gabel gefällt. Die Fox Kombi ist da sorgloser. Einzig was mir an der nicht gefallen hat, dass die Gabel durch die dünnen Rohre nicht so recht steif ist und der Dämpfer ab und an durchgerauscht ist. Die Druckstufe der Pike ist subjektiv gefühlt an Kanten super, da macht die schnell auf. Das Ansprechverhalten insgesamt ist aber nicht besser als an der Fox.

Die Pike steht satt im Federweg. Für Park & Co. fühlt man sich gut sicher damit. Auf meinen Trails mit Wurzeln, Stufen und Absätzen bis ca. 50cm Höhe fühlt sich die Fox aber nach mehr Federweg an. Irgendwie schluckt die da gefühlt mehr weg. Ganz ohne Tokens im Dämpfer ist das Verhalten irgendwie hölzern und undefiniert. Mit den originalen 2 Tokens ist es besser, aber hier dann keine Chance mehr den Federweg zu nutzen.

Gleich verhält es sich mit dem Dämpfer. Bei zu wenig Druck hängt der bei +40% Sag und arbeitet daher nicht richtig toll. Bei mehr Druck und 30% Sag auch keine Chance den Federweg auch nur annähernd zu nutzen. Da muss dann wohl nen 2m Drop her. 

So. Und nun steinigt mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (8. Juni 2015)

Du Ketzer,eine Fox hat immer schlecht zu sein,Basta
Hast du nicht bemerkt das du mit einer Pike min. 2 Klassen besser fährst?
Es muss an dir liegen,wahrscheinlich fährst du wie ein Mädchen

Im Ernst,ich habe mich bewußt für die Fox und Shimano Ausstattung entschieden,auch wenn man hier im Forum fast gesteinigt wird.
Ich leiste mir den Luxus einer eigenen Meinung,man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nichts
Und wenn Vecnum liefern könnte wäre auch das letzte Teil aus dem Hause Sram verbannt.


----------



## ravenride (8. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Auf meinen Trails mit Wurzeln, Stufen und Absätzen bis ca. 50cm Höhe fühlt sich die Fox aber nach mehr Federweg an. Irgendwie schluckt die da gefühlt mehr weg. Ganz ohne Tokens im Dämpfer ist das Verhalten irgendwie hölzern und undefiniert. Mit den originalen 2 Tokens ist es besser, aber hier dann keine Chance mehr den Federweg zu nutzen.



Das gleiche bei meiner PIKE, habe die optimale einstellung bis jetzt ebenfalls nicht finden können und meine dass die fox gabel ein besseres feedback her gibt. Eine fox fühlt sich dynamischer/sportlicher an, da sie besser zurückfedert, meiner meinung nach. 

Aber, eventuell wirds noch! Die tokens waren nicht die lösung, ob nur einer oder drei, vier, fünf – immer anders ohne juhu erlebnis. Mehr wie 11cm federweg kommt dabei nicht heraus, außer man fährt die gabel nur mit 40 PSI.


----------



## ravenride (8. Juni 2015)

antiherow schrieb:


> Denkt hier einer von euch nach, in naher Zukunft, sein Spectral 29er in m abzutreten? Im Bikemarkt ist ja echt Ebbe was dieses Bike angeht.



Könnte sein, frage ende august nochmal an. (Größe M, Spectral 9.9, schwarz)


----------



## ravenride (8. Juni 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Tage etwas durch die Alpen bin, hat es mir hinten aus dem X-King drei Noppen rausgerissen.
> Allgemein war ich auch nicht besonders zufrieden mit der Kombination Mountainking/X-King und würde gerne eine Nummer hoch gehen. Den Mountainking würde ich, bis er unten ist, nochmal nach hinten packen. Welche Reifenkombination könnt ihr mir als nächstes empfehlen?
> Maxxis Highroller II/Ardent?


Was machen deine bremsen? Meine rubbeln auch, von daher bin ich mit den SRAM guide unzufrieden. Denke dass die bremse entlüftet werden muss! Meine SLX shimano bremse am scott, die ich 2013 und 2014 auf ca. 80.000 höhenmetern fuhr, bremst besser/gleichmäßiger. Und das ohne entlüftungsservice, lediglich 1x die belege gewechselt. Die SRAM hat gerade 14.000 hm und 1.000 km runter. Hinten war an der guide sogar die bremscheibe verbogen, das erste mal seit 9 jahren wieder.


----------



## ravenride (8. Juni 2015)

MEpping schrieb:


> Tüftel auch mit dem DB Inline im Moment. Bin wohl zu schwer für das Teil, mal schauen ob das noch hinzubekommen ist.



Ich würde an deiner stelle einen fox dämpfer von canyon im austausch verlangen. Angelblich funktioniert dieser ab 90kg nicht richtig! Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, muss canyon tauschen. Wenn nicht freiwillig, dann eben mit rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Rashka (10. Juni 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Yes, hab endlich mein Speci!
> Allerdings bin ich von der Montage etwas enttäuscht... Beim Testen im Laden war noch alles Tutti. Hier dann vorhin, als ich wem das Bike gezeigt hab, Reverb remote betätigt... *Spratz*... Leitung aus der Remote "geplatzt"
> Es hat niemand auf dem Bike gesessen, einfach "blind" gedrückt und wollte mit der Elle den Sattel runterfahren.
> 
> ...



Eine Woche und noch keine Antwort... Ist das bei Canyon "noch im Rahmen" oder wie lange wartet man bei denen i.d.R. auf ne Service Antwort?


----------



## hometrails (10. Juni 2015)

Ser... was?


----------



## Rashka (13. Juni 2015)

Der Service hat sich gestern gemeldet, ich bekomme als Entschuldigung Warengutschein. Trifft sich gut, da mir der 60'er Vorbau zu kurz ist. Mir fehlen 11mm im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Bike, demnach Wechsel ich auf den 70'er


----------



## hometrails (13. Juni 2015)

Spectral und 70er Vorbau? Mach doch lieber den Lenker noch 20mm breiter oder gewöhne dich an den 60er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rashka (13. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre schon 740 mm breit 
An meinem ht bin ich je nachEinsatz 90 oder 110 gefahren 
die 10 mm mehr brauche ich, (Körper Geometrie ) und optisch dürfte es nicht oder kaum auffallen.

Zumal es das bike ja auch mit 70'er zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## ravenride (14. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Spectral und 70er Vorbau? Mach doch lieber den Lenker noch 20mm breiter oder gewöhne dich an den 60er.


Du kannst nicht von dir auf andere schließen.
Ich hatte mein cockpit auf 72cm lenkerbreite und 70mm vorbau abgeändert und dass ist für meine körpermaße und fahrweise das optimum.

Immer wieder kommen mir biker entgegen die am lenker fast eine kretsche machen, da kann ich nur schmunzeln!!!


----------



## Rashka (14. Juni 2015)

Danke Raven, schöner hätte man es nicht formulieren können 

Die Breite halte ich wohl bei... weninger "probieren" ist schwer, weil ab ist ab^^ 
Das Speci war heute beim Trail fahren am Drachenfels der knaller... ich bin noch nie so sicher nen Hang mit 15%-19% runter.
Da wird der Lenker auch eine große Rolle spielen (bin bisher 640 gefahren).


----------



## hometrails (14. Juni 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Da wird der Lenker auch eine große Rolle spielen (bin bisher 640 gefahren).


Und deshalb vlt. auch erstmal versuchen an kurzen Vorbau zu gewöhnen, bevor auf "alte Maße" umgebaut wird.  Entweder die Bike Geo passt oder passt nicht. Durch 10mm weniger Vorbau sitzt man AM mäßig halt bisschen aufrechter. So. Steinigt mich.


----------



## Rashka (14. Juni 2015)

Ich komme vom Racehardtail, ich sitze also so oder viel aufrechter 
Aber die 10 mm mehr brauche ich, um etwas ins detail zu gehen, wegen meines Rückens. Da ich "gerade mal" 192 cm groß bin und nur 92cm davon die Schrittlänge ausmachen, muss ich platz für einen Geraden Rücken machen.

Die Bike Geo als solches passt, es fehlt eben nur ein wening um den Rücken in Gesunder Haltung zu haben. Und das bewerkstellige ich mit etwas mehr Vorbau.

Ich bin leider keine 20 mehr, beide Kniee im Eimer und der Rücken hat auch schon gut gelitten.

Was bleibt also um trotzdem Spaß zu haben? Richtig, auf den Körper hören und auf Ergonomie achten.

Steinigen will dich keinenr  Wenn deine Körpergeo ohne weiteres auf ein Fliesband Speci passt, freu dich drüber! Ist aber hal nicht bei jedem so


----------



## Dattel (15. Juni 2015)

Hi,

hat von Euch einer auf ein 20er Blatt (oder gar 18) vorne umgerüstet? Hab das 2015er 8.9, passt das noch mit der Schaltung vorne und Kettenspannung? Sieht mir am XT-Umwerfer vorne arg knapp aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rashka (15. Juni 2015)

Ich nicht, aber selbst wenn das passen sollte:
Willst du wirklich von 18/20 auf 36 Zähne schalten? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bzgl. Verschleiß so vorteilhaft ist für Umwerfer, Kette und Kettenblatt.

Mal abgesehen vom Gang-Sprung, welchen ich bei 14 Zähnen, also 22 auf 36, so gerade noch vertretbar finde. Bergauf vorne runterschalten finde ich in der bestehenden Kombi schon nicht sehr komfortabel, weil man hinten definitiv 2-4 Gänge mitschalten muss. Nen saubern Tritt wirst du damit nicht halten können. Ist aber vermutlich Gewöhnungs-/ Geschmackssache.

Vielleicht sollte man beim Gedanken auf 18/20 zu wechseln auch das große Kettenblatt auf 32 oder 34 Zähne verringern.
Grundsätzlich hatte ich die Idee mit dem 20'er auch schon, aber für das bischen mehr Kraftaufwand will ich nicht auf das 36'er verzichten.


----------



## Dattel (15. Juni 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Gang-Sprung, welchen ich bei 14 Zähnen, also 22 auf 36, so gerade noch vertretbar finde. Bergauf vorne runterschalten finde ich in der bestehenden Kombi schon nicht sehr komfortabel, weil man hinten definitiv 2-4 Gänge mitschalten muss. Nen saubern Tritt wirst du damit nicht halten können. Ist aber vermutlich Gewöhnungs-/ Geschmackssache.


 
Beim Nerve mit 24/38 haben einige ein 22er drauf, soll vom Unterschied her noch vernünftig laufen.
Vom "Gesamtschalterlebnis" wäres für mich ok denk ich, das ist ja beim 22er auch schon so.
Und das 36 hinten bleibt, sonst hab ich ja nix vom Umbau...


----------



## Rashka (15. Juni 2015)

Wieso hinten? Ich meine mit 36 das große Blatt vorne. 

Am Ende muss man es vermutlich ausprobieren


----------



## hometrails (15. Juni 2015)

Da trittst du doch nur ins Leere. 22/36 ist schon gut kurz.


----------



## Dattel (16. Juni 2015)

Ja sicher, schieben wär manchmal wohl schneller ;-) 



Rashka schrieb:


> Wieso hinten? Ich meine mit 36 das große Blatt vorne.


äh, ja. Danke.  Na, da dürften die paar Zähne weniger nicht ganz so viel ausmachen, aber ungern. 

Die große Frage ist, ob es der Umwerfer noch packt unten. Die 22/36 derzeit lassen sich für mich super schalten.


----------



## hometrails (16. Juni 2015)

Nach gut einem Jahr und 5000 Kilometern habe ich im DT Swiss XM1501 Spline Hinterrad irgendwie ein Knacken. Gut simulieren lässt sich das im Stand beim Bremsen hinten und dann das Rad vor/zurück bewegen.

Es ist richtig zu sehen, wie die Nabe 100% still steht und sich die Felge samt Reifen ca. 0,5cm nach vorn und hinten bewegen lässt. Vorher hatte ich da nicht so recht drauf geachtet. Es kann auch normal sein, nur knackt es jetzt eben fürchterlich.

Ich habe bereits probiert:

- Papier zwischen Kreuzungspunkte
- Öl an Speichennippel/Speichenkreuzungen
- Steckachse und alles drumherum penibel gereinigt
- andere Bremsbeläge, Bremse ausgerichtet, Kolben auf Gleichmäßigkeit geprüft
- Felge nochmal abgedrückt und auf Rundlauf geprüft, minimal Speichen nachgestellt (vorher/nachher kein Unterschied)

Zum Test habe ich dann mal ein 26er LR von meiner Püppi rein gesteckt. Da knackt nix.


----------



## Boltzer (16. Juni 2015)

Bremsscheibe richtig fest? Das sich ein Laufrad, mit dem man noch fahren kann um die Nabe drehen läßt klingt sehr seltsam.


----------



## hometrails (16. Juni 2015)

Bremsscheibe ist auch gecheckt.


----------



## Boltzer (16. Juni 2015)

Du bist aber von der schnellen Truppe 


Und das Laufrad läßt sich echt um die Nabe drehen?


----------



## hometrails (16. Juni 2015)

Minimal beim totalen Blockieren vom Hinterrad. Sieht man, wenn man auf die Nabe schaut und dann auf den Reifen. Es dreht sich nicht direkt, aber bewegt sich halt. Ich hätte fast gesagt, dass ist normal bei einem 29er Riesenrad. ... wenn es nicht so nervig knacken würde. Klangbild: Speichenknacken, Nippelknacken in die Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RingelRS (16. Juni 2015)

Ich denke immer gerne voraus - wir haben ja auf dem Spectral 7.9 die Race Face Evolve Kurbel mit 22/36 Kettenblatt.
Wo finde ich passende Ersatzblätter? Ich finde zu der Evolve Kurbel keine...


----------



## hometrails (16. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein Video:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vnopantth43eoyp/MOV_5073.mp4


----------



## hometrails (16. Juni 2015)

Aktuell tippe ich auf die Lager hinten in den Kettenstreben. Ich berichte morgen.


----------



## 1georg1969 (17. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Aktuell tippe ich auf die Lager hinten in den Kettenstreben. Ich berichte morgen.



Gleiches Problem mit dem Knacken (bei gezogener Bremse Radl nach Vorne und Hinten Schieben) habe ich auch: allerdings Hinten UND Vorne. Denke es liegt daher eher am Bremssystem selber.  Haben vielleicht noch andere dies bei sich bemerkt UND bereits erfolgreich behoben?  Danke um Infos im Voraus.

Gruß

Georg


----------



## hometrails (17. Juni 2015)

Moin Georg! Schöne Sch... Hast du vielleicht zum Testen mal ein anderes Laufrad oder andere Bremsbeläge? Bei mir macht's keinen Unterschied ob Originalbeläge, Trickstuff oder Koolstop. Mit dem 26er Laufrad meiner Frau hinten drin (sieht lustig aus), macht nichts Geräusche. Es muss nicht sein, dass es vom Laufrad kommt, vielleicht überträgt das DT Swiss einfach klanglich besser.


----------



## 1georg1969 (17. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Moin Georg! Schöne Sch... Hast du vielleicht zum Testen mal ein anderes Laufrad oder andere Bremsbeläge? Bei mir macht's keinen Unterschied ob Originalbeläge, Trickstuff oder Koolstop. Mit dem 26er Laufrad meiner Frau hinten drin (sieht lustig aus), macht nichts Geräusche. Es muss nicht sein, dass es vom Laufrad kommt, vielleicht überträgt das DT Swiss einfach klanglich besser.



Hi Hometrails,

Unser Problem kam wohl schon öfters vor....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knacken-bei-centerlock-scheiben.435914/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/seltsames-bremsen-geraeusch.641414/ 

Von konkreten erfolgreichen Lösungen wird da leider nichts geschrieben.
Werde selber am Woe auch erstmal mit anderen Bremsbelägen, Scheiben und Laufrädern experimentieren...
Falls Du was rausfindest, halte mich/uns bitte auf dem laufenden. Danke.

Gruß

Georg


----------



## hometrails (17. Juni 2015)

Meine Netz- und SuFu-Recherche hat auch immer im Nichts geendet. Ich schaue mir nachher mal die Lager vom Hinterbau an. Infos folgen.


Grüße

Kevin


----------



## Bollock1 (17. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vnopantth43eoyp/MOV_5073.mp4



Hi zusammen, 
Ich hatte im herbst 2014 exakt das gleiche Geräusch wie du.

Zuerst will ich mich aber kurz vorstellen. Wohne im Salzburger Raum und fahre seit einem Jahr ein Nerve 9.9., hauptsächlich Forststraßen auf Berge rauf und wenn möglich trails wieder runter... Manchmal auch Schotterstraßen in der Ebene.

Nun aber zum Problem: 
Ich hatte wie schon gesagt das gleiche Knarzen wie auf deinem Video zu hören. 
Unser örtlicher Fahrradmechaniker erklärte mir das so: 29 Zoll laufräder können aufgrund der längeren Speichen generell instabiler sein, speziell wenn sie leicht gebaut sind (ich habe dt Swiss xr 1501, also ähnliche wie du). Wenn man sich dann (wie ich...) gewichtsmässig an der oberen Grenze bewegt und das Rad in anspruchsvollerem Gelände mit trails usw bewegt, arbeiten die Speichen an den Kreuzungspunkten aneinander. So können an den Speichen kleine "Rillen" entstehen. 

Das Geräusch, das du nun hörst sind nun die Speichen, die an den Kreuzungspunkten immer gegenseitig über diese Rillen "rattern".
Hoffe, das war halbwegs verständlich erklärt... 

Habe dir laufräder über den Winter zu canyon eingeschickt (ich hab in meinem Mail mal richtig die Enttäuschung zum Ausdruck gerbracht, dass die achsotollen dtswiss laufräder schon nach einer Saison im Eimer wären)und sie wurden bei dtswiss neu eingespeicht und das nabengehäuse getauscht. Ging alles auf Garantie. Lt. Dtswiss gab es auch ein Problem mit den Nabengehäusen.

Die Garantieabwicklung war problemlos, hat halt lange gedauert, was mir aber im Winter egal war...

Mal sehen, ob es dauerhaft hält, bin gespannt. 

Hoffe, das hat dir mal weitergeholfen. Mit bremsen oder Lagern hatte es jedenfalls rein garnix zu tun!

LG, Bollock


----------



## 1georg1969 (17. Juni 2015)

Hi Bollock,

das würde bei mir auch erklären, warum dieses Knacken nicht von Anfang an da war.  Konntest Du diese Rillen sehen bzw. mit Fingern fühlen?

Gruß

Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (17. Juni 2015)

Mit der Nabe kann gut was sein. Zwischen die Speichen habe ich schon gut Papier gemacht, damit diese nicht metallisch aufeinander reiben. Keine Änderung.


----------



## mssc (17. Juni 2015)

Und es sind definitv nicht die Beläge, die im Sattel leichtes Spiel haben? Minimales Spiel im Sattel ergibt ja gleich mal recht viel Bewegung am Reifen....


----------



## hometrails (17. Juni 2015)

Nope. Beläge sind fest. Scheibe und Beläge bewegen sich nicht.

Der Hinterbau war gerade auseinander. Alles neue Lager und gereinigt. Und... Es ist immer noch da.

Ich werde das hintere Laufrad mal bei Canyon reklamieren und sehen was passiert.


----------



## Bollock1 (17. Juni 2015)

@ Georg, hab nicht so genau nachgeschaut. Wenn ich aber mit Daumen und Zeigefinger die Speichen gedrückt habe, hat es sich schon etwas rumpelig angeführt.

@hometrails,  dein Geräusch waren bei mir definitiv die Speichen. Ich hatte ausserdem auch noch so ein hartes knacken (aber nicht wie das Knarzen auf deinem Video), und dass war wohl das nabengehäuse. 

Übrigens hat bei mir das Knarzen erstmalig beim treten unter last aufgefallen. Immer wenn ein Pedal vorne war, also bei der stärksten Belastung. Also quasi 2x je Umdrehung.

Erst beim probieren im Stand war rs dann genau so wie bei hometrails. 

Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Bollock1 (17. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Nope. Beläge sind fest. Scheibe und Beläge bewegen sich nicht.
> 
> Der Hinterbau war gerade auseinander. Alles neue Lager und gereinigt. Und... Es ist immer noch da.
> 
> Ich werde das hintere Laufrad mal bei Canyon reklamieren und sehen was passiert.



Probiers doch mal direkt beim dtswiss Service. Das geht oftmals schneller als bei canyon. Die brauchen erst n längeres Weilchen für die Abwicklung und dann schicken sie das laufrad sowieso zu dtswiss.


----------



## 1georg1969 (17. Juni 2015)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> @ Georg, hab nicht so genau nachgeschaut. Wenn ich aber mit Daumen und Zeigefinger die Speichen gedrückt habe, hat es sich schon etwas rumpelig angeführt.
> 
> @hometrails,  dein Geräusch waren bei mir definitiv die Speichen. Ich hatte ausserdem auch noch so ein hartes knacken (aber nicht wie das Knarzen auf deinem Video), und dass war wohl das nabengehäuse.
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen: Beim ersten Antreten unter Last kommt auch immer so ein leises Speichenknackgeräusch. 

@kevin: fahre mal mit Karacho durch ne ordentliche größere Bodenwelle (Kompression). Da kann ich bei mir zeitversetzt das Speichenknacken vom Vorder- und Hinterrad hören. Ist das bei Dir auch?

Gruß

Wi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guekai74 (19. Juni 2015)

Hab mir gestern beim Überfahren eines grossen Steins ein 1cm grosses Stück Lack abgeschrammt. Ist leider bis zum Alu weg. 
Mein 8.9er ist electric blue. Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, was das für ein Farbcode ist? Ich dachte, ich suche mir einen Lackstift in der Farbe und pinsel mit Klarlack und Farbe drüber.


----------



## hometrails (19. Juni 2015)

Lass das doch. Der Kratzer erzählt jetzt eine Geschichte. Mountainbike eben.


----------



## Rashka (20. Juni 2015)

Also bei Canyon gehen die Uhren schon etwas anders als bei "normalen" Menschen, kann das sein?

Ich hab ja Anfang der Woche einen 70mm Vorbau bestellt welcher heute ankahm.... und eigentlich bin ich es gewohnt, dass so ein Vorbau komplett geliefert wird.
Bei Canyon bekommt man aber anscheinend nur der den Vorbaukörper mit denn Schrauben für die Klemmung am Steuersatz. Die Klemmung für den Lenker fehlt komplett... kein "Vorbau-Kopf" und keine Schrauben dazu...

Jetzt muss ich mich da ernsthaft nochmal ne Stunde oder so in die Warteschleife hocken?!

So langsam baut sich da so ein "Ein-mal-und-nie-wieder-beim-Versender" Gefühl auf...

Beim Händler meines Vertrauens (H&S Megastore) hab ich so Schoten noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## ravenride (21. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ser... was?



hi, wollte mal nachfragen!
Hast du die optimale einstellung für die pike und den RS monarch dämpfer finden können?


----------



## hometrails (21. Juni 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> hi, wollte mal nachfragen!
> Hast du die optimale einstellung für die pike und den RS monarch dämpfer finden können?


Inzwischen kam von Canyon ein Feedback, dass der M/M Tune zur linearen Kinematik vom Spectral ganz gut sein soll.

Ich fahre mit meinen roundabout 80 kg fahrfertig 3 Tokens in der Pike bei 60 PSI. Ist fluffig und nutzt den Federweg gut. Taucht auch nicht weg. Lowspeed Druckstufe 3 Klicks zu. Zugstufe 4 Klicks zu.

Den Monarch Plus Debonair fahre ich dann komplett ohne Ringe bei 155 PSI. Da habe ich zwar 35-40% SAG, aber anders werde ich nicht glücklich. Zugstufe komplett offen dazu.


----------



## ravenride (21. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinen roundabout 80 kg fahrfertig 3 Tokens in der Pike bei 60 PSI. Ist fluffig und nutzt den Federweg gut. Taucht auch nicht weg. Lowspeed Druckstufe 3 Klicks zu. Zugstufe 4 Klicks zu.
> 
> Den Monarch Plus Debonair fahre ich dann komplett ohne Ringe bei 155 PSI. Da habe ich zwar 35-40% SAG, aber anders werde ich nicht glücklich. Zugstufe komplett offen dazu.



35 bis 40% statt den üblichen 20 bis 25% ist echt krass!!! Wieviel HUB, kannst du von den 50mm in der praxis nutzen?
Da leidet sicher der vortrieb darunter. Mit wieviel SAG bist du den fox dämpfer gefahren?


----------



## DerLexus (21. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen, ich hatte zuerst einen separaten Thread aufgemacht aber man hat mir mal geraten meine Frage hier direkt zu stellen. 

Ich bringe ohne Bike knapp über 100kg auf die Waage. Jetzt habe ich Bedenken das beim Fox CTD Dämpfer des 8.9 da Probleme entstehen und möchte das gern vor dem Kauf ausschließen. Da Koblenz etwas weit weg ist, muss das Forum herhalten. Seht ihr da ein Problem?

Gruß DL


----------



## Rashka (21. Juni 2015)

Fox CTD soll 120 Kg packen... Wenn du also mit Bike und Gepäck drunter bleibst solltet das gehen.
Dafür würde ich aber tatsächlich mal Fox anschreiben.


----------



## hometrails (22. Juni 2015)

Fox wird da keine Aussage machen, da dies vom Tune und dem Hinterbau abhängig ist.


----------



## th_philipp (22. Juni 2015)

Stimmt nicht. Ich habe dazu von Fox USA und DE eine Aussage dazu bekommen für 110KG und genau dieses Rad mit diesem Dämpfer. Habe dazu auch schon mal einen Beitrag geschrieben. Musst Du mal per SuFu suchen.

Wenn man einfach nachfragt bekommt man von den Herstellern, egal welcher Branche, oft eine gute und weiterführende Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn der gute Mann (oder die nette Frau) bei Fox rauskramt (oder herausbekommt), welchen Tune sie an den jeweiligen "Radhersteller" für den jeweiligen Rahmen ausgeliefert haben geht das.

Ich hatte auch schon angefragt. Super nett der Fox Support, aber die brauchten die 4-stellige Tune Variante, die auf dem Dämpfer klebt. Je nach Rahmengröße kommen selbst unterschiedliche Tunes zum Einsatz.

Ohne zu wissen was da wo drinnen steckt, lässt sich keine qualifizierte Antwort geben.


----------



## Rashka (22. Juni 2015)

Laut Canyon sind die Fox Float CTD (Gabel & Dämpfer) am Speci mit "Light Velocity Tune" konfiguriert. Ich denke die Info könnte schon reichen.

Das stand irgendwo auf der Website, entweder in der Speci Beschreibung oder unter "Anpassung deines Canyons"


----------



## hometrails (22. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Nach gut einem Jahr und 5000 Kilometern habe ich im DT Swiss XM1501 Spline Hinterrad irgendwie ein Knacken. Gut simulieren lässt sich das im Stand beim Bremsen hinten und dann das Rad vor/zurück bewegen.
> 
> Es ist richtig zu sehen, wie die Nabe 100% still steht und sich die Felge samt Reifen ca. 0,5cm nach vorn und hinten bewegen lässt. Vorher hatte ich da nicht so recht drauf geachtet. Es kann auch normal sein, nur knackt es jetzt eben fürchterlich.
> 
> ...





hometrails schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vnopantth43eoyp/MOV_5073.mp4





1georg1969 schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem mit dem Knacken (bei gezogener Bremse Radl nach Vorne und Hinten Schieben) habe ich auch: allerdings Hinten UND Vorne. Denke es liegt daher eher am Bremssystem selber.  Haben vielleicht noch andere dies bei sich bemerkt UND bereits erfolgreich behoben?  Danke um Infos im Voraus.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Georg





1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi Hometrails,
> 
> Unser Problem kam wohl schon öfters vor....
> 
> ...





Bollock1 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich hatte im herbst 2014 exakt das gleiche Geräusch wie du.
> 
> Zuerst will ich mich aber kurz vorstellen. Wohne im Salzburger Raum und fahre seit einem Jahr ein Nerve 9.9., hauptsächlich Forststraßen auf Berge rauf und wenn möglich trails wieder runter... Manchmal auch Schotterstraßen in der Ebene.
> ...





1georg1969 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen: Beim ersten Antreten unter Last kommt auch immer so ein leises Speichenknackgeräusch.
> 
> @kevin: fahre mal mit Karacho durch ne ordentliche größere Bodenwelle (Kompression). Da kann ich bei mir zeitversetzt das Speichenknacken vom Vorder- und Hinterrad hören. Ist das bei Dir auch?
> 
> ...


Das Geräusch wird/wurde nicht besser. Auch beim Antritt ist es zu hören. Vorallem in kleinen Gängen an steilen Rampen berghoch. Vorallem fühlt sich das Hinterrad aber irgendwie "weich" an.

Zum Test hatte ich das 26er Mavic Hinterrad meiner Liebsten reingepflanzt. (schaut lustig aus) Damit kein Knacken mehr!

Zum DT Swiss Service habe ich bereits Kontakt aufgenommen. Ich soll das Rad zur Prüfung einsenden.

Da ich eh gern noch einen 2. LRS haben wollte, habe ich mir mal einen Roval Traverse mit 29mm Innenweite bestellt. Jetzt bitte kein bashen wegen Specialized im Canyon usw.

Optisch gefällt der LRS mir richtig gut. Der Reifen hat auch ein gutes Stück mehr Volumen und ist nicht mehr so rundlich.

Und: Es knackt nichts mehr.


----------



## okumb4 (23. Juni 2015)

Nach 2 Monaten habe auch ich mein Bike wieder <3 
Hier ein paar Bilder zum "Hallo" sagen


----------



## guekai74 (23. Juni 2015)

2 Monate ohne Bike...das ist hart! Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter? Mein neu bestellter Elite Custom Race passt hoffentlich. Der alte Elite Cannibal war nicht zu gebrauchen, weil er nicht in der Höhe verstellbar war mit den Schrauben. Die Flasche war kaum noch rauszukriegen, also nervig.


----------



## okumb4 (23. Juni 2015)

Servus! Der Flaschenhalter müsste dieser sein: 
*Specialized Rib Cage II*

Egal wo ich unterwegs bin, die Flasche ist dort noch nicht rausgefallen 
Auch mit dem rein und raus der Flasche hab ich nicht wirklich probleme


----------



## ravenride (26. Juni 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Den Monarch Plus Debonair fahre ich dann komplett ohne Ringe bei 155 PSI. Da habe ich zwar 35-40% SAG, aber anders werde ich nicht glücklich. Zugstufe komplett offen dazu.



Mit wieviel SAG bist du den fox dämpfer gefahren?
Der CCdb-inline, muss ebenfalls mit deutlich mehr SAG gefahren werden, wenn man viel federweg abrufen möchte! Canyon gibt 15mm SAG vor, mehr als 37mm HUB kann ich bei dieser einstellung leider nicht abrufen.

Aktuell fahre ich mit 18mm SAG einstellung – das sind 36% SAG – und komme auf 45mm HUB von 50mm. Die kompressioneinstellung am dämpfer habe ich ganz zurückgedreht und die 2 blauen spacer aus dem dämpfer ebenfalls herausgenommen. Der gesamtfederweg ohne luft im dämpfer, beträgt bei CCDBinline dämpfer leider nur 49mm und keine 50 oder gar 51mm.

Im groben gelände ist die dämpfung immer noch zu kernig für meinen geschmack und somit kein sahnefahrwerk. Dafür muss wohl der SAG ebenfalls auf 40% eingestellt werden. Wie sich das fahrwerk bei 40% SAG im uphill verhält, darauf bin ich mehr als gespannt. Und, man kann sich mehr als nur wundern, warum in den bikebravos an diesem thema sooooo vorbei geschrieben wird, kann man sich schon denken!!!

Generell bin ich aber schon zufrieden mit dem canyonfahrwerk


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Generell bin ich aber schon zufrieden mit dem canyonfahrwerk


 


Womit wir wieder beim Ergebnis des Bikeradar Test wären.


----------



## hometrails (26. Juni 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> Mit wieviel SAG bist du den fox dämpfer gefahren?
> Der CCdb-inline, muss ebenfalls mit deutlich mehr SAG gefahren werden, wenn man viel federweg abrufen möchte! Canyon gibt 15mm SAG vor, mehr als 37mm HUB kann ich bei dieser einstellung leider nicht abrufen.
> 
> Aktuell fahre ich mit 18mm SAG einstellung – das sind 36% SAG – und komme auf 45mm HUB von 50mm. Die kompressioneinstellung am dämpfer habe ich ganz zurückgedreht und die 2 blauen spacer aus dem dämpfer ebenfalls herausgenommen. Der gesamtfederweg ohne luft im dämpfer, beträgt bei CCDBinline dämpfer leider nur 49mm und keine 50 oder gar 51mm.
> ...


Uh gute Frage. Ich meine um die 5-6 bar. Nagel mich nicht fest, ich werfe gerade mit Nebelkerzen. Auf jeden Fall war der Sag mit dem Fox Dämpfer weniger. Der ist aber vorallem beim schnellen, plötzlichen Reintreten trotzdem gut und gerne mal durch den Federweg gerauscht.

Das Fox Fahrwerk war trotzdem gut. Kann man drinnen lassen. Ich wollte halt RS komplett mal probieren. Schaut bisschen gefährlicher aus, die Pike ist steifer und auch so bin ich aktuell ganz zufrieden mit dem Setup.

- 80 kg rum fahrfertig
- Pike 140mm SA bei 60 psi mit 3 Tokens / Zugstufe 2 Klicks zu / Druckstufe 3 Klicks zu
- Monarch Plus DA mit 155 psi / komplett ohne Ringe / Zugstufe komplett offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dattel (28. Juni 2015)

Tut mir leid, dass ich hier nochmal nach ner Flasche (bzw. -Halter) frage:
Hat da wer im 2015er "M" mit dem Zee Cage II eine Flasche >0.7 l gefunden?

Übrigens: Der "Ass-Saver" taugt an dem Rad nix, tut auf dem Straßenrad aber gute Dienste.


----------



## Lese (29. Juni 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Monaten habe auch ich mein Bike wieder <3
> Hier ein paar Bilder zum "Hallo" sagen


_Glückwunsch zum wiedererlangen_...geile gegend
grus aus Pirna


----------



## antiherow (5. Juli 2015)

Servus, auch ich werde mir nun ein Spectral 8.9 zulegen. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage mit was für Pedalen? Klick oder Flat. Was fahrt ihr? 
Ich fahre ca. 50% Wald und Wiese und 50% schnellere Trails. Klicks hatte ich bisher an noch keinen meiner Räder...
Grüße


----------



## carasc (5. Juli 2015)

Klicks fühlt sich für mich besser an. Ist aber wohl Übungs und Glaubenssache.


----------



## CoilerDL (6. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## ravenride (6. Juli 2015)

antiherow schrieb:


> Ich fahre ca. 50% Wald und Wiese und 50% schnellere Trails. Klicks hatte ich bisher an noch keinen meiner Räder...


fürs effizienteres treten sind klickies besser. Man muss nur die cleats genau am schuh justieren, um beste kraftübertragung in die pedale zu bringen. Die shimano XT und die XTR funktionieren auf jeden fall sorgenfrei und bestens! Soll heißen, kein hakeliges ein- und ausklicken wie bei diversen konkurrenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (7. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall war der Sag mit dem Fox Dämpfer weniger. Der ist aber vorallem beim schnellen, plötzlichen Reintreten trotzdem gut und gerne mal durch den Federweg gerauscht. Das Fox Fahrwerk war trotzdem gut.



Danke, für deine zahlreiche rückmeldungen!
40% SAG kann möglicherweise ein downhiller gut finden – ich jedenfalls nicht. Der vortrieb ist definitiv unterdurchschnittlich, da man nicht mehr zentral im oder auf dem bike sitzt und der tritt von hinten in die pedale kommt. Ist nicht fahrbahr! Dann lieber weniger federweg! Bei CCDB-inline macht eine dämpferverstellung FAST keinen sinn, da im vollmodus der dämpfer sehr, sehr antriebsneutral ist. Auf der anderen seite leider nicht den gewünschten oder den maximalen federweg bereit stellt. Ist auch nachvollziehbar, was straff ist, kann nicht wippen. 

Für forstautobahnen und als tourenfully ist der CCDB-inline absolut ein super dämpfer, fürs gröbere bzw. karrenwege, heftigere trails nur suboptimal.

30% SAG = max. HUB 39 mm = ca. 102 mm federweg (15mm SAG bei CCDB sind 30%, die von canyon als orientierung vorgegeben sind)
35% SAG = max. HUB 44 mm = ca. 115 mm federweg
40% SAG = max. HUB 47 mm = ca. 123 mm federweg

Ich werde mir den FOX dämpfer mit einer lenkerfernbedienung besorgen und testen. Wenn das so ist wie du den FOX beschrieben hast, ist es die bessere lösung.


----------



## ravenride (9. Juli 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Ok, da bin ich dann mal gespannt... am 8.9 ist eine 22/36 Race Face Turbine Kurbel/Lager Kombi verbaut.
> Ich werd es mal 4-5 Touren fahren und wenn es mir gar nicht passt, kommt eine Deore XT 22/32/40 ran.
> Die Kurbel (aber als SLX) hab ich im Moment mit ner 9'er SLX Kassette an meinem Hardtail und bin höchst zufrieden mit der Übersetzung. Rashka



Hi rashka, nach über 12 bergtouren (chiemgau und garmisch) kann ich jetzt mehr zu der 2fach übersetzung am 29er sagen. Das 22er kettenblatt ist mehr als grenzwertig ab 22%. Von daher würde ich dir das 20er kettenblatt in verbindung mit einem 36 ritzel empfehlen. Bei 23% steigung (wenn man dem computer glauben schenken darf) wird es sehr knapp, auf einer länge von 100 meter geht es noch, 400 meter würde ich aber nicht mehr durchfahren können! Somit wird dir eine 3fach kurbel auch nicht weiter helfen können, wenn du bei einem 22er kettenblatt bleibst.

Die großen laufräden lassen sich bei langsamen hochbiken (4 km/h) nicht so flott bewegen, wie etwa die 26er oder 650B laufräder. Es ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass ich sehr, sehr oft mit dem 36er ritzel berg hochfahre. Soll heißen, ich habe von der übersetzung her keine reserven mehr, im vergleich zu einem 26er fully (24 kettenblatt/36 ritzel).

Mit 26er fully (24/36), war ich bis jetzt bergauf im steilen immer schneller als mein bikefreund mit 650B fully (26/36) und aktuell mit canyon 9.9 bin ich sichtbar langsamer. Von daher benötige ich entweder größere muskelpakete oder das 20er kettenblatt, um schnelleren tritt zu generieren.


----------



## Rashka (9. Juli 2015)

Hi Raven, danke 

Ich fahre jetzt seit dem 01.06. mit meinem 29" Speci AL 8.9 und bin mit der 2fach RaceFace sehr zufrieden. Stärkste Steigung (nur ungefähr 120 Meter) mit 32% (laut Rox 10, der zeigt den Wert aber bei jeder fahrt da hoch) fährt sich durch die 5mm längere Kurbel um einiges leichter als mit meinem HT.

Ich hab bisher nur die ganz großen Gänge vermisst, wenn ich ab ca 45 Km/h hier und da mal ins leere trete.
Die Gangsprünge wenn ich das Blatt wechsle sind etwas störend (vor allem von groß nach klein). Ohne "Korrekturschalten" hinten nicht zu handlen. Aber alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ravenride (9. Juli 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Hi Raven, danke
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt seit dem 01.06. mit meinem 29" Speci AL 8.9 und bin mit der 2fach RaceFace sehr zufrieden. Stärkste Steigung (nur ungefähr 120 Meter) mit 32% (laut Rox 10, der zeigt den Wert aber bei jeder fahrt da hoch) fährt sich durch die 5mm längere Kurbel um einiges leichter als mit meinem HT.
> 
> ...


32% ?!? Oder hast du dich vertippt! Meinen respekt hast du auf jeden fall.


----------



## carasc (9. Juli 2015)

Ich vermisse die dreifach kurbel nicht. Bin bisher recht gut im Erzgebirge mit der 22/36 klargekommen. Sowohl stoneman als auch im trailcenter rabenberg ließ sich alles gemütlich hochkurbeln.


----------



## hometrails (9. Juli 2015)

Ich vermisse auch nix. 22/36 ist doch bei 29 perfekt.


----------



## carasc (9. Juli 2015)

Bin derzeit bei 24/36 schaltet sich schöner und passt mir besser


----------



## Rashka (10. Juli 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> 32% ?!? Oder hast du dich vertippt! Meinen respekt hast du auf jeden fall.


nicht vertippt 
Aber ist echt nicht einfach da hoch, da steh ich mit vollem Körpergewicht (88 Kg) auf der Kurbel


----------



## Dorango (15. Juli 2015)

Weis jemand welche Max. Gabellänge von Canyon freigegeben ist?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dattel (26. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ich vermisse auch nix. 22/36 ist doch bei 29 perfekt.


 
So, war jetzt auf der Albrecht-Route unterwegs. An steilen, steinigen Stücken musste ich schon etwas früher absteigen als die Kollegen mitm 26er (und 22-34/36). Denke schon, dass ein 20er vorne da ein klein wenig geholfen hätte, aber das größere Problem ist wirklich, dass die großen Reifen kaum in Schwung zu halten sind (zuminderst  über längere Anstiege) bei solch einem langsamen Tempo. 
Im "Alltag" habe ich mit o.g. Übersetzung aber auch keine Probleme. Und obenrum fehlt mir auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rashka (28. Juli 2015)

Ich denke nich, dass es sich hier um ein Problem der Übersetzung oder der Laufradgröße handelt.

Das es mit nem 20'er vorne wirklich einfacher wird bezweifle ich da du die Belastung bergauf, auf Grund der geringeren Geschwindigkeit, länger halten musst.

Ich musste letztes Jahr auch an vielen Stellen/ Steigungen absteigen die ich dieses Jahr problemlos hochkomme. Klar ist das manchmal ordentlich anstrengend, aber am Ende ist es Bein-, Konditions- und Kopfsache.

Bin am Sonntag ne Tour mit meiner Tochter (8,5Kg) im Kindersitz (5 Kg) gefahren, geht alles wenn man will  (Obwohl die Steigungen zum Teil echt weh getan haben )
Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung!

Ich würde mein 29'er definitiv nicht gegen ein 26'er tauschen. Aber ich glaube, dass wenn man vom 26'er kommt, man sich schon stark umgewöhnen muss was das klettern angeht.


----------



## Mike_0911 (30. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen,

nach längerem Recherchieren ist bei mir das "Canyon Spectra AL 29 7.0" in XL auch bei mir auf der Liste, der drei Bikes, die schlussendlich in Frage kommen. Da ich über zuvor genannte Bike so viel Gutes gelesen habe, wird es vermutlich dieses werden. ALLERDINGS, und nun komme ich zu meinen Fragen: ERSTENS - wie sieht es mit der Größe des XL-Rahmen aus? Ich bin 1.98m mit einer Schrittlänge von 96,5 cm. Würde das noch passen? ZWEITENS - wer stellt as optimale Setup des Bike individuell ein, muss ich as machen, wozu meine Erfahrungen im Moment noch nicht ausreichen. Und DRITTENS - ab wann kann man die 2016er-Modelle käuflich erwerben? Fände s blöd, wenn ich mir das Teil im September bstellte udn im November kommen die Nachfolgemodelle...

An dieser Stelle bin ich ein wenig ratlos. Sorry, für diese ggf. unintelligente Frage, aber Probesitzen geht halt nicht so ohne größere Probleme.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Thiel (30. Juli 2015)

Es stellt dir keiner ein. Das ist der Nachteil von Canyon. 
Kauf beim Händler, wenn du so wenig Erfahrung hast.


----------



## mot.2901 (30. Juli 2015)

Da kannst du auch Probe fahren.Bei deiner Größe auf keinen Fall ein Fehler.Zum Teil sind die Preise der Händlerbikes schon im Sinkflug.


----------



## crossy-pietro (31. Juli 2015)

Federelemente


Mike_0911 schrieb:


> ZWEITENS - wer stellt as optimale Setup des Bike individuell ein, muss ich as machen, wozu meine Erfahrungen im Moment noch nicht ausreichen.
> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
> Viele Grüße
> Mike



Alle 3 meiner bisher bei Canyon gekauften Bikes wurden federelement-seitig bei der Testfahrt und bei Übergabe/Einweisung eingestellt bzw. Einstellungen erklärt - ggfs. einfach nachfragen.
Federhärte (Luftdruck) auf entspr. Gewicht aufgepumpt und Rebound (rot) eingestellt - kein Hexenwerk. 
Druckstufe (blau) regelst Du nach belieben während der Fahrt (zumindest bei den aktuellen Fox-Dämpfern nach Klettern/Trail/Downhill) - feddich.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (31. Juli 2015)

Canyon wird neben vielen anderen MTBs auch die Spectral 29er um 200 bis 400 EUR senken ca. ab Mitte August spätestens zur Eurobike in Friedrichshafen. Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit hast riskierst Du nur dass Dein Wunschbike ausberkauft sein wird. Da 27,5er total gehypt werden (unterschiedl. Körpergrößen ignorierend) ist das aber bei 29er nicht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## denis0082 (31. Juli 2015)

Die 29er Spectrals werden aber auch in geringerer Stückzahl gefertigt. Einige Varianten sind (in einigen größen) bereits ausverkauft. Ich würde aber auch pokern.


----------



## Mike_0911 (1. August 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter - vielen Dank die Infos! 
Allerings glaube ich, dass ich nicht pokern kann, da auf der HP von Canyon das Spectral in xl als ausverkauft angegeben wird. Kann das sein? Zudem habe ich von einem Bike-Händler erfahren, dass alle Preise aufgrund der Dollar/Euro-Entwicklung in letzter Zeit für uns um 20% teuerer werden sollen. Also spricht einiges dafür jetzt zu kaufen, aber, da wohl leider ausverkauft, brauche ich mir über ne Schnäppchen keine Gedanken mehr zu machen, oder? Zumal ab November wohl die 2016-Modelle mit den neuen Preisen kommen werden... :-(

Grüße, Mike


----------



## Rashka (1. August 2015)

Hotline anrufen, die Bestände auf der Seite von canyon haben noch nie gestimmt ;-) 

Gesendet via Sony Xperia Z1 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike_0911 (1. August 2015)

danke für den Tipp...

Hab gerade nochmals nachgesehen: Es gibt noch das AL 8.9 in blau (blau ist eh mein Favorit), aber das ist leider schlappe 400 Okken teurer. Ich nehme an, Ihr teilt meine Meinung, dass das nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist, oder, da man bessere Brensen und noch ein oder zwei Dinge, die da noch dabei waren, später mal nachrüsten könnte...

Ich habe mittlerweile zweimal (an zwei unterschiedlichen Tagen dieser auslaufenden Woche) die Hotline angerufen und jeweils nach ca. 20 Minuten entnervt aufgelegt, da man mich immer wieder nur um Geduld gebeten hat. Habe mich echt gefragt, ob die wirklich was verkaufen wollen...

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sein Bike persönlich dort abholt und nach ner kurzen Probfahrt feststellt, dass da was nicht so recht funktioniert. Beheben die das dann kurzfristig oder ist das dann mein Problem?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Grüße, Mike


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. August 2015)

Naja, das 8.9 hat aber auch eine viel bessere Ausstattung, kpl. XT, Spline1-Felgen, Sattel, ... und wenn das dann 200 billiger wird?


----------



## Rashka (1. August 2015)

Unter 40 Minuten bin ich noch nie durchgekommen und ich hab 7 oder 8 mal mit denen telefoniert 

Gesendet via Sony Xperia Z1 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_0911 (1. August 2015)

... würde es 200 oder gar 300 € billiger, würde ich vermutlich sofort zuschlagen. Aber ich fürchte, die sind im August ausverkauft. Könnte erst ab 05.09. bestellen (oder einen Freund bitten), da ich vorher mit Freunden und Bikes knapp vier Wochen in Nordspanien 2000 KM unterwegs sein werde...
Hältst Du es für sinnvoll, dass ich Montag dort anrufe und mal ganz blöd frage, ob bzw. wann man mit Preistreduzierungen rechnen kann?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. August 2015)

Nein, die werden dazu sicher nichts sagen.


----------



## nadrealista (3. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry das ich so aus dem heiteren Himmel hier in dieses Topic stürze. Bin dabei mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Spectral 9.9 SL steht in der engen Auswahl. Kann mir eine(r) der stolzen Besitzer ein paar Worte zu eigenen Erfahrungen schreiben. Habe viele Tests gelesen aber so ein richtiger Besitzer Feedback würde mich interessieren.

Danke schon mal und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEpping (8. August 2015)

Hallo nadrealista,
da dir bisher niemand geantwortet hat melde ich mich mal. Ich habe nicht das 9.9SL sondern nur das 9.9 aber vieleicht hilft es dir ja.

Also ich bin mit dem Bike total glücklich. Die einzige Herausforderung war der DB-Inline, den habe ich selber nicht hinbekommen von den Einstellungen her und habe mir nen Profi gesucht. Nun ist das Rad top. Die Geo ist super für mich, keine tauben Gliedmaße mehr, das Tempo ist super, ein Traum.

Würde es heute sofort wieder kaufen!


----------



## ravenride (9. August 2015)

Dattel schrieb:


> So, war jetzt auf der Albrecht-Route unterwegs. An steilen, steinigen Stücken musste ich schon etwas früher absteigen als die Kollegen mitm 26er (und 22-34/36). Denke schon, dass ein 20er vorne da ein klein wenig geholfen hätte, aber das größere Problem ist wirklich, dass die großen Reifen kaum in Schwung zu halten sind (zuminderst  über längere Anstiege) bei solch einem langsamen Tempo.



Ebenfalls meine meinung, mit einem 20er kettenblatt hat man eine höhere trittfrequenz und die laufräder drehen dadurch schneller bzw. bleiben im schwung. Zum vergleich habe ich die gleiche route mit einem 26er fully zurückgelegt. Was für ein unterschied ab ca. 23% anstieg mit glattem untergrund, dass 26er fully war schneller und leichter zu treten!


----------



## ravenride (9. August 2015)

Rashka schrieb:


> Ich denke nich, dass es sich hier um ein Problem der Übersetzung oder der Laufradgröße handelt. Das es mit nem 20'er vorne wirklich einfacher wird bezweifle ich da du die Belastung bergauf, auf Grund der geringeren Geschwindigkeit, länger halten musst.


Durch eine höhere trittfrequenz mit dem 20er sollte die geschwindigkeit gehalten werden.



Rashka schrieb:


> Ich würde mein 29'er definitiv nicht gegen ein 26'er tauschen. Aber ich glaube, dass wenn man vom 26'er kommt, man sich schon stark umgewöhnen muss was das klettern angeht.


Ich würde auch nicht tauschen wollen, aber es ist eben im fuhrpark vorhanden. Dafür ist das 26er wendiger auf anspruchsvollen trails. Bin leider noch kein 650B gefahren, denke aber, dass es der bester Kompromiss aus beiden welten ist.



Rashka schrieb:


> Unter 40 Minuten bin ich noch nie durchgekommen und ich hab 7 oder 8 mal mit denen telefoniert


Ganz schlechter service!


----------



## nadrealista (10. August 2015)

vielen Dank MEpping. Es ging mir nicht nur um das Modell SL oder nicht sondern auch so um die Frage ob 130mm Federweg ausreichen und wie es sich ansonst in der Praxis über einen längeren Zeitraum bewährt hat.

Danke und Gruß



MEpping schrieb:


> Hallo nadrealista,
> da dir bisher niemand geantwortet hat melde ich mich mal. Ich habe nicht das 9.9SL sondern nur das 9.9 aber vieleicht hilft es dir ja.
> 
> Also ich bin mit dem Bike total glücklich. Die einzige Herausforderung war der DB-Inline, den habe ich selber nicht hinbekommen von den Einstellungen her und habe mir nen Profi gesucht. Nun ist das Rad top. Die Geo ist super für mich, keine tauben Gliedmaße mehr, das Tempo ist super, ein Traum.
> ...


----------



## Dorango (10. August 2015)

Nimm das mit mehr Federweg. Davon kann man nicht genug haben werde im Winter auf 140mm umrüsten.


----------



## carasc (10. August 2015)

Die Sache mit dem federweg.... Mir reichen die 130mm hier in der Region um Chemnitz und das Erzgebirge allgemein. Aber in anderen Gegenden kann es schon anders aussehen.


----------



## nadrealista (10. August 2015)

fahre bishe einen 26er mit 100mm und bin damit schon einige Male die Trails um den Gardasee gefahren. Deswegen denke ich das Umstieg auf 29er mit 130mm eine größere Steigerung wäre oder?

In meine Größe gibt es den Spectral nur noch in 29er mit 130mm. Die anderen sind alles ausverkauft


----------



## carasc (10. August 2015)

Kann nur für mich sprechen. Kam ebenfalls von 26" 100mm Fülle.  Ist kein Vergleich.  Geht bergab schon viel besser mit dem 29er.


----------



## nadrealista (10. August 2015)

carasc schrieb:


> Kann nur für mich sprechen. Kam ebenfalls von 26" 100mm Fülle.  Ist kein Vergleich.  Geht bergab schon viel besser mit dem 29er.



danke  für die Antwort.. ich denke heute  wird bestellt..

Gruß


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. September 2015)

Schon interessant dass Canyon das Spectral 29 für 2016 einstellt aber ein Newcomer wie Bold mit dem Linkin Trail 29 ein top 130mm Trailbike rausbringt was exakt die gleiche Geometrie besitzt (nahezu auf den mm genau in Größe M)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (1. September 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Schon interessant dass Canyon das Spectral 29 für 2016 einstellt aber ein Newcomer wie Bold mit dem Linkin Trail 29 ein top 130mm Trailbike rausbringt was exakt die gleiche Geometrie besitzt (nahezu auf den mm genau in Größe M)...


Für mich persönlich auch unverständlich, aber die Verkaufszahlen werden bei dieser Entscheidung wohl mal wieder den Ausschlag gegeben haben... Dabei hatte ich so auf eine CF Version gehofft


----------



## carasc (2. September 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Schon interessant dass Canyon das Spectral 29 für 2016 einstellt aber ein Newcomer wie Bold mit dem Linkin Trail 29 ein top 130mm Trailbike rausbringt was exakt die gleiche Geometrie besitzt (nahezu auf den mm genau in Größe M)...



Mir ists egal. Ich hab ja eins und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## denis0082 (2. September 2015)

Ich denke auch dass da der Absatz die Hauptrolle gespielt hat. 27,5 hat eben nicht nur 26 Zoll ersetzt sondern knabbert im Trailsegment auch an den 29er Verkaufszahlen. Für Spectral 29 und Nerve 29 zusammen reicht es wohl einfach nicht mehr. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn dann als nächstes evtl. auch noch ein 27,5+ Bike mit ins Programm genommen werden muss.

Die Stimmen, dass 29er im Trail-Bereich vielleicht verschwinden, werden auch immer mehr (sogar Specialized propagiert das inzwischen). Zum Glück gibt's CC, wollte mein bald ein Jahr altes 29er Nerve nämlich fahren so lange es geht (= wirtschaftlich sinnvoll instandzusetzen ist).


----------



## Bollock1 (3. September 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Nope. Beläge sind fest. Scheibe und Beläge bewegen sich nicht.
> 
> Der Hinterbau war gerade auseinander. Alles neue Lager und gereinigt. Und... Es ist immer noch da.
> 
> Ich werde das hintere Laufrad mal bei Canyon reklamieren und sehen was passiert.



Hi hometrails, 
Ist eigentlich bei deiner Reklamation etwas herausgekommen? 

Ich denk, das ist interessant, da doch einige Leute dieses Knarzen haben. 

LG,
Bollock


----------



## Lese (3. September 2015)

moin zusammen...
wo genau steht das den das canyon kein spectral mit 29er mer baut...
grus...


----------



## bartos0815 (3. September 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Schon interessant dass Canyon das Spectral 29 für 2016 einstellt aber ein Newcomer wie Bold mit dem Linkin Trail 29 ein top 130mm Trailbike rausbringt was exakt die gleiche Geometrie besitzt (nahezu auf den mm genau in Größe M)...


einfach zu wenig absatz! 27,5 macht sich im trailsegment einfach besser! daher speci downgraden und als nerve neu verkaufen! cleverer schachzug!


----------



## Dorango (3. September 2015)

Würde heute auch eher zu Enduro(650b/27,5") tendieren als zu einen 29er All Mountain. Mit so einem bist deutlich vielseitiger kannst eine Tour fahren oder auch mal eine Runde im bikepark drehen ist genau das Mittelding. Jetzt hab ich halt das 8.9 2014 ist ein super Rad aber nicht so vielseitig wie ich es heute bräuchte. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## carasc (3. September 2015)

Dorango schrieb:


> Würde heute auch eher zu Enduro(650b/27,5") tendieren als zu einen 29er All Mountain. Mit so einem bist deutlich vielseitiger kannst eine Tour fahren oder auch mal eine Runde im bikepark drehen ist genau das Mittelding. Jetzt hab ich halt das 8.9 2014 ist ein super Rad aber nicht so vielseitig wie ich es heute bräuchte.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Diese sorgen hab ich nicht. Bin eher selten im Park. Max im trailcenter rabenberg und dort passt das 29er gut hin.


----------



## mssc (3. September 2015)

Lese schrieb:


> moin zusammen...
> wo genau steht das den das canyon kein spectral mit 29er mer baut...
> grus...


Im "Bikes 2016" Heftchen von der Eurobike ist keines mehr drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (3. September 2015)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Hi hometrails,
> Ist eigentlich bei deiner Reklamation etwas herausgekommen?
> 
> Ich denk, das ist interessant, da doch einige Leute dieses Knarzen haben.
> ...


Das hintere Laufrad hatte ich bei DT Swiss. Nach einer Woche schon zurück. Neu eingespeicht. Knacken ist weg. Sonst stand nichts bei, was genau gemacht/getauscht wurde.


----------



## Bollock1 (7. September 2015)

Hometrails, könntest du bitte noch bissi was zu den roval Laufrädern sagen. Bist du zufrieden, Unterschied im Fahrverhalten, Stabilität (bin etwas schwereres Kaliber), etc.?

Vielen Dank, 
Bollock


----------



## hometrails (7. September 2015)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Hometrails, könntest du bitte noch bissi was zu den roval Laufrädern sagen. Bist du zufrieden, Unterschied im Fahrverhalten, Stabilität (bin etwas schwereres Kaliber), etc.?
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> Bollock


Ich kann nicht meckern. Durch die 29er Innenweite bauen meine Maxxis Reifen weniger rund, wodurch es mir einfacher gelingt auf den Seitenstollen zu fahren.

Ich bin die Räder jetzt ca. 1500 Kilometer gefahren, unter anderem zuletzt eine Woche im Vinschgau. Bin jetzt nicht der tolle Hüpfer, bügel aber mangels Technik auch gern mal über alles was kommt frontal drüber. Die Räder machen das alles super mit. Keinerlei Schlag etc. Einzig mehr Geräusche als die DT Swiss XM1501 machen die Roval. Hier und da mal ein Spannungsknacken und beim Bremsen überträgt sich die Resonanz eher in ein Quietschen, was mir aber egal ist.


----------



## Dorango (13. September 2015)

Hat jemand eine Übersicht über die Lager im Rahmen? Vom 2014 Model. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (13. September 2015)

Dorango schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Übersicht über die Lager im Rahmen? Vom 2014 Model.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Bei Canyon gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung mit allen Maßen.


----------



## Dorango (13. September 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Bei Canyon gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung mit allen Maßen.



Danke. Damit kommt man leider nicht weit. Denn es stehen keine Maße drin und Bezeichnungen sind nicht nach Norm.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (13. September 2015)

Dorango schrieb:


> Danke. Damit kommt man leider nicht weit. Denn es stehen keine Maße drin und Bezeichnungen sind nicht nach Norm.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Maße stehen in der Tabelle. Definitiv, hab ich ausgedruckt im Büro zu liegen.


----------



## Dorango (13. September 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Maße stehen in der Tabelle. Definitiv, hab ich ausgedruckt im Büro zu liegen.



Dann hast du etwas anders wie ich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (13. September 2015)

3, 6, 9, 12... Lagerbezeichnungen stehen dabei...


----------



## hometrails (13. September 2015)

Krass. Dann müssen die das echt geändert haben. Ich maile dir die Maße morgen.


----------



## Dorango (13. September 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Krass. Dann müssen die das echt geändert haben. Ich maile dir die Maße morgen.



Vielen Dank


----------



## mssc (13. September 2015)

2x 7901, 2x 6801, 4x 689, 2x 7902
Mit den Bezeichnungen findet man alle Lager, 2RS (gummigedichtete) Ausführung nehmen, fertig...


----------



## hometrails (13. September 2015)

Wobei Canyon z.B. in der Kettenstrebe hinten Flanschlager verwendet. Bei einem normalen Lager brauchts dann noch Ausgleichscheiben.


----------



## maniac66 (13. September 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Krass. Dann müssen die das echt geändert haben. Ich maile dir die Maße morgen.


Wärst du so nett, sie mir auch zur Verfügung zu stellen...? Danke vorab!


----------



## nadrealista (20. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral AL 9.9 SL Bike ist gestern aufgebaut worden. Habe die ersten Einstellungen vorgenommen. Die Gabel entsprechend eingestellt. Bei dem Dämpfer tue ich mir ein wenig schwer. Wiege 85kg Netto (ohne Ausrüstung). Meine Frage welchen Luftdruck fahrt ihr? Pumpe zeigt 150PSI fühle mich allerdings als ob ich in dem Bike einsacke wenn ich mich drauf setzte. Komme leider nicht dazu es an diesem WE auszuführen aber der erste Eindruck vom Bike ist "hab mich verliebt" Feeling.. kann es kaum abwarten eine Trail runter zu düsen.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
Gruß


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (20. September 2015)

150 ist selbst mit 75 kg Gewicht zu wenig. Einfach mehr rein bis der Sag (das Einsacken) stimmt und ca 25%-30% ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadrealista (20. September 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe jetzt 210 PSI drin. SAG von 1,4cm bei Gesamtlänge von 6 cm. Das müsste also in der Range sein. Ich komme von bisher einem XC Bike 26" und 100mm Federweg. Fühle mich aber auf dem Spectral wenn ich hier vor dem Haus auf der Strasse rumgurke wie als ob ich am Boden sitze. Bin ich es einfach anders gewohnt? Empfiehlt jemand noch mehr Druck in dem Dämpfer?

kommende Woche bin ich in Riva und kann es kaum abwarten auf dem Trail zu sein.

Danke schon mal und einen schönen Sonntag.
Gruß


----------



## nadrealista (20. September 2015)

Eine Frage noch zu der Sattelstütze (Reverb). Muss man das mitgelieferte Öl jetzt abfüllen oder ist das für den späteren Service gedacht?

Gruß


----------



## maniac66 (20. September 2015)

nadrealista schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch zu der Sattelstütze (Reverb). Muss man das mitgelieferte Öl jetzt abfüllen oder ist das für den späteren Service gedacht?
> 
> Gruß


Das ist ein Service Kit (2 Spritzen und Öl). Kannst du getrost erstmal in die Ecke legen.


----------



## nadrealista (20. September 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Service Kit (2 Spritzen und Öl). Kannst du getrost erstmal in die Ecke legen.


klasse danke


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (20. September 2015)

Kleiner Tip zur Gabel von Fox mit CTD: bergauf stelle ich immer auf Descend (D) damit die bergauf eher unbelastete Gabel maximal sensibel auf Hindernisse reagiert, bergab stelle ich auf Trail (T) damit sie im Steilen und beim Bremsen, Drops etc. nicht sofort durch den Federweg rauscht und grundsätzlich mehr Support/Rückmeldung gibt. Climb (C) brauchste nie - es sei denn auf Asphaltanstiegen im Wiegetrittsprint. Ich kann Englisch und habe mich auch nicht vertippt ;-) einfach 'mal ausprobieren! Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad!


----------



## kommaklar (20. September 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> ...bergauf stelle ich immer auf Descend (D) damit die bergauf eher unbelastete Gabel maximal sensibel auf Hindernisse reagiert, bergab stelle ich auf Trail (T) damit sie im Steilen und beim Bremsen, Drops etc. nicht sofort durch den Federweg rauscht und grundsätzlich mehr Support/Rückmeldung gibt. Climb (C) brauchste nie - es sei denn auf Asphaltanstiegen im Wiegetrittsprint...


Selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht!

Letzte Woche habe ich auf Shimano Zee Umgebaut.
Die Avid 5 hat gute Dienste vollbracht aber:
Erhofft habe ich etwas mehr Bissigkeit und mehr Wartungsfreundlichkeit.
Der Einbau war ein Kinderspiel, die Leitungen musste ich kürzen und anschließend Entlüften.
Kleiner Wermutstropfen, die Reverb Bedienung muss wieder an eine extra Schelle.


----------



## nadrealista (26. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen

also ich war diese Woche (heute letzter Tag) am Garda See in Riva und habe mein Spectral AL 9.9 SX in seine natürliche Umgebung ausgeführt und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Komme von einem 100mm race fully und bin am Garda schon alles irgendwie gefahren. Spectral da einfach eine andere Dimension. Es fährt sich toll im Uphill komme viel besser die Schotterwege hoch und im Downhill natürlich kein Vergleich.
Also zusammengefasst "ich liebe mein Spectral"... kann eigentlich kaum abwarten wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen und würde am liebsten die ganze Woche hier bleiben. Hatte auch glück mit dem Wetter. Perfekt. Sonnig 25 Grad.. einfach immer wieder herrlich.

Grüße


----------



## ravenride (28. September 2015)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Hometrails, könntest du bitte noch bissi was zu den roval Laufrädern sagen. Bist du zufrieden, Unterschied im Fahrverhalten, Stabilität (bin etwas schwereres Kaliber), etc.?
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> Bollock


lass dir ein laufradsatz von hand speichen, die sind stabiler und erfordern kein nachzentrieren.


----------



## Bollock1 (1. Oktober 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> lass dir ein laufradsatz von hand speichen, die sind stabiler und erfordern kein nachzentrieren.



Laut Homepage sind die roval traverse von Hand eingespeicht. Spricht bei dem Preis echt für sie. Lediglich die wenigeren Speichen am Vorderrad machen mich nervös bei meinem Gewicht...  Jedoch haben die Laufräder keine Gewichtsbeschränkung.

Als Alternative sind auch die dt-swiss E1700 interessant, allerdings dann maschinell eingespeicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (1. Oktober 2015)

Was must du für den Roval zahlen?
Wenn du z.B.  vom Thomas (German Lightness) einen bauen lässt hast du auch einen Top Service nach dem Kauf.
Gerade wenn du etwas schwerer bist würde ich auf eine gute Beratung nicht verzichten.
Was nicht heißen soll das die Roval schlecht sind.
Wenn du die 550,die ich gerade gegoogelt habe,zahlen must würde ich einfach mal beim Thomas anrufen und ein Angebot machen lassen.


----------



## carasc (8. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit B+ im spectral?  Würde ein 2.8" reifen überhaupt in den Hinterbau passen?


----------



## denis0082 (8. Oktober 2015)

Bei 2,4" garantierter Freiheit wird das wohl nur mit viel Glück gehen und sehr von den individuellen Toleranzen abhängen.


----------



## Jun89 (8. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht hilft das...


----------



## carasc (9. Oktober 2015)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das...


Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere müsste ich bei 36cm von der nabe die breite zwischen den kettenstreben messen.
Dann werd ich das mal tun. 
Mit viel gutem Wille sind es 75mm. Also bisschen eng.


----------



## carasc (18. Oktober 2015)

So hab jetzt mit meinem spectral ca 8000km weg. Defekte bisher. Freilauf des crossride Laufradsatzes und heut das innenlager. Sonst außer Bremsbelägen und Antrieb keine Schäden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attacke64 (23. Oktober 2015)

Tach auch, fahre seid 07.2014 ein Spectral AL 7.9 und hatte noch nie soviel Spaß mit einem Bike wie dieses.
Hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit dem Bike usw. Jetzt aber hätte ich eine Frage oder eher Hilfe nötig.
Ich suche wie verrückt eine Fox 34 Float CTD Factory Fit mit 140 mm. ( gut gebrauchte ) . Vielleicht kennt ja jemanden der seine verkaufen möchte,auch wenn es nur 10 mm sind dafür ist sie aber stabiler und 10mm sind bei schnellerer Gangart sehr nützlich. Im Bike Markt nix eBay nix . Es wäre ganz super wenn ihr jemanden kennen würdet .
Ich würde mich riesig freuen .


----------



## Sebbo84 (6. November 2015)

Ich fahre ein Spectral AL 7.9 und hab seit geraumer Zeit das Problem dass es bei mir aus Richtung Innenlager knackt.
Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht was ich als Fehlerquelle vermutet hab.
Pedale, Kettenblattschrauben, Schaltauge, Sattelstütze.
Hatte das Problem schon mal einer? Bringt es was wenn ich die Kurbel mal ausbaue, reinige und neu einfette?

Und zweite nervige Stelle ist die linke Leitungsführung im Rahmen wo der Schaltzug reingeht.
Immer beim einlenken fängt des Ding nach einer Weile an zu knarzen. Hab es schon mit etwas Öl und Fett versucht aber 
hilft alles immer nur für ein paar Kilometer dann geht's wieder los.
Bei mir sitzt der Zug auch bombenfest in der Führung, soll der keine Luft haben das er sich bewegen kann?


----------



## haga67 (6. November 2015)

Häufige Ursache von Knackgeräuschen aus dem Antrieb ist die Kassette. Deshalb würde ich die Kassette abnehmen, die Verbindung zum Freilauf reinigen, neu fetten und mit 40Nm wieder festschrauben.
Beim Schaltzug hilft evtl.aufs große Blatt zu schalten, dann am Shifter auf den kleinen Gang schalten ohne die Kurbel zu drehen. Die Kette bleibt also auf dem großen Blatt. Dann verliert der Schaltzug die Spannung und Du kannst ihn etwas aus dem Rahmen ziehen, reinigen und etwas Fett dran machen.


----------



## Sebbo84 (6. November 2015)

Danke. Werd ich versuchen. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kommaklar (6. November 2015)

Sebbo84 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Spectral AL 7.9 und hab seit geraumer Zeit das Problem dass es bei mir aus Richtung Innenlager knackt.
> Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht was ich als Fehlerquelle vermutet hab.
> Pedale, Kettenblattschrauben, Schaltauge, Sattelstütze.
> Hatte das Problem schon mal einer? Bringt es was wenn ich die Kurbel mal ausbaue, reinige und neu einfette?
> ...



Das Geräusch kann auch vom Schaltzug (hinten) in der Kettenstrebe kommen.
Bei mir trat das Geräusch dort auf, wo der Schaltzug aus dem Rahmen (unten), in die Kettenstrebe geht.
Habe erst mal alles gereinigt und Gummi (alter Schlauch) dazwischen gelegt, dann war Ruhe.
Aktuell höre ich nichts mehr, auch ohne Gummi.


----------



## carasc (8. November 2015)

Leider kann ich  derzeit nichts mehr zu diesem Forum beitragen. Mir sind die Räder aus dem Keller gestohlen worden.  Also bis Ersatz vorhanden ist bin ich Fußgänger.


----------



## maniac66 (8. November 2015)

carasc schrieb:


> Leider kann ich  derzeit nichts mehr zu diesem Forum beitragen. Mir sind die Räder aus dem Keller gestohlen worden.  Also bis Ersatz vorhanden ist bin ich Fußgänger.


Ach du Scheiße! Das tut mir leid, ich hoffe das deine Versicherung da einspringt... Solche Erfahrungen bestärken mich wieder darin, meine Bikes (2 Stück) immer in der Wohnung zu haben. 




Ride on!


----------



## kommaklar (8. November 2015)

carasc schrieb:


> Leider kann ich  derzeit nichts mehr zu diesem Forum beitragen. Mir sind die Räder aus dem Keller gestohlen worden.  Also bis Ersatz vorhanden ist bin ich Fußgänger.



Schade....
Hoffe deine Versicherung springt ein.
Du könntest uns da gern mal auf dem Laufenden halten, kann ja auch andere treffen.
Ich habe vor kurzen erst meine Versicherung "aufgestockt". 
Da es ja immer Grauzonen gibt, wo es Probleme geben kann, im Falle eines Diebstahls.


----------



## Funrider476 (14. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe jetzt drei Woche mit Überlegen, Tests lesen und Preise vergleichen mich für ein Spectral entschieden.
Hatte schon mal ein 2014 er 7.9!
Habe den Canyon Support kontaktiert und bekam folgende Info.
"In dieser Saison wird es nur ein 29er Spectal Modell geben. Mit welcher Ausstattung dies kommen wird und ab wann dieses verfügbar ist kann ich Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider noch nicht sagen."

Deswegen habe ich mir heute im Outlet ein 2015 er Spectral 7.9 in XL bestellt.
Mal schauen wann es kommt.


----------



## crossy-pietro (16. November 2015)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> habe jetzt drei Woche mit Überlegen, Tests lesen und Preise vergleichen mich für ein Spectral entschieden.
> Hatte schon mal ein 2014 er 7.9!
> Habe den Canyon Support kontaktiert und bekam folgende Info.
> ...



Ach...?
Schöön!
Hatte gehofft, dass sie's nicht ganz einstellen - ich liebe mein 29er-Specki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (16. November 2015)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Habe den Canyon Support kontaktiert und bekam folgende Info.
> "In dieser Saison wird es nur ein 29er Spectal Modell geben. Mit welcher Ausstattung dies kommen wird und ab wann dieses verfügbar ist kann ich Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider noch nicht sagen."



Und warum sind dann diverse 2016er AL und CF Modelle mit 27,5er Bereifung auf der Canyon Seite ?
Oder verstehe ich deine Aussage nur nicht


----------



## Funrider476 (16. November 2015)

Hi,

Aussage bezieht sich nur auf das 29 er Specki.


----------



## maniac66 (16. November 2015)

Warum sollte Canyon ausgerechnet das 29" Spectral erst später präsentieren...?
Alle anderen Modelle stehen seit der Eurobike fest, nur das eine nicht...? Verabschiedet euch von dem Rad, ich bin mir sicher da kommt nix mehr nach.
Wenn der Kunde bei Canyon ein 29" für die Trails haben will greift er jetzt halt zum Nerve.
Ich finde diese Entscheidung von Canyon persönlich zwar auch schade, aber aus der Sicht des Marketings letztlich nachvollziehbar.

Ride on!


----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

Ich bin von der Nachricht zwar auch überrascht, aber der Canyon Support sollte es ja eigentlich wissen oder? Oder zumindest nichts behaupten was er nicht wirklich weiß 
Andererseits hat der Support auch im Sommer mal behauptet dass ''demnächst'' Anbauteile im Shop angeboten werden, die bis heute nicht erhältlich sind...


----------



## maniac66 (16. November 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Nachricht zwar auch überrascht, aber der Canyon Support sollte es ja eigentlich wissen oder? Oder zumindest nichts behaupten was er nicht wirklich weiß
> Andererseits hat der Support auch im Sommer mal behauptet dass ''demnächst'' Anbauteile im Shop angeboten werden, die bis heute nicht erhältlich sind...


Ich habe auf der diesjährigen Eurobike mit verschiedenen Canyon Mitarbeitern (unabhängig von einander) gesprochen um zu erfahren ob mein Traumbike (Spectral 29" in Carbon) Realität werden könnte. Die Antwort war stets die selbe: Das Spectral 29" hat einfach nicht die Absatzzahlen erzielt, welche es neben dem Nerve 29" hätten bestehen lassen können. Deshalb hat das Marketing entschieden das Modell einzustampfen.
Meiner Meinung nach schade, denn 29" Trailbikes sind auch in Zeiten von 27,5" noch interessant und auch am Markt gefragt. Ich erinnere da nur an den Test dieser Kategorie vor kurzem hier...


----------



## SmartBastard (17. November 2015)

Ich kann es verstehen .. ich meine die 29er Specis waren ja fast die ganze Zeit immer am Lager, das ist alles andere wie bei anderen Modellen von Canyon, also kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es nicht so gut verkauft würde.
Die meisten Leuten wollen bei einen Trailbike lieber 27.5" um mehr Traktion bei Hindernissen zu haben wo ein 29" drüber hopft/rüscht. Ich muss aber sagen, dass meine Freudin super zufrieden ist mit ihren 29" Spectral 2015 und würde es nicht tauschen


----------



## Funrider476 (22. November 2015)

Das mit dem 7.9 aus 2014  hat leider nicht geklappt.
Habe gerade im Outlet  ein Spectral AL 9.9 Rg L in schwarz gekauft.

freue mich, das ich noch eines bekomme.


----------



## Attacke64 (23. November 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ,
Gute Entscheidung du wirst auf jeden Fall viel Freude mit dem Bike haben, es fährt sich richtig gut nein sau gut


----------



## Funrider476 (6. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen und nen schönen Nicoluastag.

ich könnte gerade göbbeln.
hatte mir aus dem Outlett ein Spectral 9.9 aus 2015 gekauft.
Dieses ist auch am 24.11 verschickt worden und am 26.11 am Paket Verteilerzentrum in Krefeld angekommen und ist da seither fast täglich bearbeitet worden.
Am 01.12 habe ich dann bei DHL angreufen und nach dem Zustelldatum gefragt.

Die freundliche Dame bei DHL meinte, es wäre unnormal das das Paket so lange im Paket Zielverteilerzentrum läge. der Absender solle eine Suchauftrag aufgeben um nach dem Verbleib des Bike zu forschen.
Ich habe dann Canyon kontaktiert und über dieses Gespräch berichtet, Canyon reagiert jedoch erst, wenn das Paket länger als 10n Tage dort liegt.
Jetzt sitze ich hier dumm rum und warte. paket wird immer noch im Paketverteilerzentrum bearbeitet.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, das es in 2016 ein Spetral 8.9 mit Xt Ausstattung gibt, die Scram war der Grund, der mich beim kauf des Spectral 9.9 hat zögern lassen. Liefertermin für das 2016 Spectral wäre der Februar 2016
ich bin mal gespannt, was jetzt passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (6. Dezember 2015)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich... Trotzdem denke ich das du dein Bike aus dem Factory Outlet schneller bekommst, als wenn du aktuell ein 2016 Modell bestellst 

Ride on!


----------



## shalala (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab momentan noch den X-King und Mountain King 2 in 2,4 vorne und hinten.
Der X-King hat ein paar Stollen verloren, dementsprechend möchte ich nun den Mountain King nach hinten nehmen und dafür von den Trail King montieren. Zusätzlich alles Tubeless.

Bei Bike-Components ist der Trail King als Auslaufmodell deklariert? Kommt da eine neue Version?

Ansonsten bin ich mir unsicher, welche Version ich nutzen soll?

Trail King als Perfomance oder Protection? Den Protection gibt es nur in 2,2?


----------



## Funrider476 (8. Dezember 2015)

Da ist es


----------



## ToMo74 (9. Dezember 2015)

Und es gibt doch noch ein 29er Spectral für 2016, das Al 8.9 

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-8-9.html


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Dezember 2015)

ToMo74 schrieb:


> Und es gibt doch noch ein 29er Spectral für 2016, das Al 8.9
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-8-9.html




Welches aber m.M.n.(!) kein wirklich neues 2016er ist, sondern aus 2015er-Resten zusammengestellt:

- Rahmen(-farben) aus 2015
- Felgen vom 7.9
- XT-Komponenten vom 8.9
- Dämpfer und Gabel vom 9.9

Was meint ihr - Preis für das zusammengewürfelte Paket okay?? (das 2015er 9.9 lag bei 3000,-)


----------



## mot.2901 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe das 8.9.Mir wäre die jetzige Zusammenstellung  sogar lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funrider476 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das Spectral wurde zwei Tage nachdem ich das Spectral 9.9 aus 2015 gekauft habe.
Mir wäre die XT Ausstattung auch lieber. Habe bisher nie Sram gefahren.
Leider wäre der Liefertermin für das 2016 er 8.9 erst mitte Februar und Gedult ist nicht meine Stärke.
Werde es am Wochenende mal testen.


----------



## carasc (9. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ja vor geraumer Zeit berichtet das mir die Räder gestohlen wurden. Zwischenzeitlich hat die Versicherung Bilder der gestohlenen Räder gewünscht um zu sehen ob es die Räder auch wirklich gab. Mehr Uhr bisher nicht passiert.


----------



## piro92 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde das 8.9ner ist gemessen am Preis sehr gut ausgestattet, ins besondere das Fahrwerk ist Top in der Preisklasse.

Mal ne Frage an die Besitzer eines solchen Fahrwerks, wie gut sind die DH-Eigenschaften des Specis? Kann man´s damit gut runter laufen lassen? 
Bin noch im Besitz eines Torques, will mich aber im Federweg verkleinern und bin am Überlegen ob´s ein 27,5er oder doch ein 29 werden soll. Wobei der Preis vom 8.9 schon verlockend klingt und ich kein Fox Fahrwerk möchte.


----------



## ravenride (11. Dezember 2015)

piro92 schrieb:


> Ich finde das 8.9ner ist gemessen am Preis sehr gut ausgestattet, ins besondere das Fahrwerk ist Top in der Preisklasse.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Besitzer eines solchen Fahrwerks, wie gut sind die DH-Eigenschaften des Specis? Kann man´s damit gut runter laufen lassen?
> Bin noch im Besitz eines Torques, will mich aber im Federweg verkleinern und bin am Überlegen ob´s ein 27,5er oder doch ein 29 werden soll. Wobei der Preis vom 8.9 schon verlockend klingt und ich kein Fox Fahrwerk möchte.



Das ist eine schwierige frage, die dir niemand so genau beantworten kann, da niemand deine vorlieben und können einschätzen kann!

Eines ist aber sicher, die felgen maulweite von 22,5mm ist zu schmal für dieses bike. Bei 30mm liegt das bike satter und sicherer auf dem schotter bzw. trails. (die 27,5er 2016 spectrals werden auf 30mm felgen ausgestattet)

Generell kann man mit dem 29er spectral gewaltig runterheizen, das einzige manko ist der DB-inline. Man muss leider 45% SAG einstellen, um den ganzen federweg abzurufen (kein bikepark, nur allmountain). Nach meinen vorlieben arbeitet die federung bei 39% SAG immer noch viel zu straff, für den bikepark ist es vermutlich o.k.

Am 29er vermisse ich das quirlige / agile gefühl eines 26er fullies (27,5er bin ich noch nicht gefahren). Andererseits spart das 29er fahrwerk 30% kraft ein. Denke, dass 27,5er die goldene mitte ist, auch das ist meine subjektive gefühlte meinung. Das spectral 29er ist mit sicherheit ein gutes bike, ich würde 85% von 100% vergeben. Viel spaß beim grübeln!


----------



## Emperor (11. Dezember 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> Das ist eine schwierige frage, die dir niemand so genau beantworten kann, da niemand deine vorlieben und können einschätzen kann!
> 
> Eines ist aber sicher, die felgen maulweite von 22,5mm ist zu schmal für dieses bike. Bei 30mm liegt das bike satter und sicherer auf dem schotter bzw. trails. (die 27,5er 2016 spectrals werden auf 30mm felgen ausgestattet)
> 
> ...



Hey @ravenride , danke für die hilfreiche Antwort (stehe gerade vor der selben Frage). Inwiefern spart das Fahrwerk kraft ein? Ich suche in Bike mit dem ich bergauf und bergab richtig Tempo machen kann um mich auf der Feierabendrunde oder der längeren Tour am Wochenende schön auszupowern. Ich würde damit gerne auch mal ein paar Sprünge die auf dem Weg liegen machen können, aber für reinen Downhill-Einsatz habe ich auch noch ein Bigbike. Meinst du das 29er Spectral ist dafür eine gute Wahl?

Ich finde das derzeitige Angebot preislich sehr reizvoll. Ich bin das 29er Spectral schon mal kurz im Canyon Testcenter gefahren (war aber damals noch eher auf das 27er EX eingeschossen, deswegen nur eine kurze Testfahrt) und fand es ziemlich gut, wenn auch der Federweg hinten mir damals noch zu wenig erschien. Das war auch nicht mit dem DB Inline. Ich mache mir ein bisschen sorgen, dass ich mit 95kg eventuell zu schwer für das Fahrwerk des Canyon bin, habe zumindest schon von Problemen diesbezüglich gelesen. Vielleicht ist der DB Inline dafür aber besser geeignet? Das klingt bei deiner Beschreibung ein bisschen so.


----------



## ravenride (11. Dezember 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan noch den X-King und Mountain King 2 in 2,4 vorne und hinten.
> Der X-King hat ein paar Stollen verloren, dementsprechend möchte ich nun den Mountain King nach hinten nehmen und dafür von den Trail King montieren. Zusätzlich alles Tubeless.
> 
> Bei Bike-Components ist der Trail King als Auslaufmodell deklariert? Kommt da eine neue Version?
> ...



Ich würde den X-king direkt an conti senden und einen ersatz fordern, dass war sicher ein produktionsfehler. Oder hast du die reifen so heftig rangenommen? Nach wievielen km? Die hersteller sind kulant, denn sie wissen, dass in der produktion viel daneben geht. 

Die reifenbreite vorne sollte sollte nicht schmäler als hinten sein, da sonst das vorderrad in der kurve auf dem schotter früher ausbricht bzw. weniger stehvermögen wie hinten hat. Du kannst vorne 2.4 und hinten 2.2 fahren.

Wenn bei dir keine alpenüberquerung oder ständig steinige und schroffe trails angesagt sind, brauchst du keine protection. Aber, dass muss du selbst entscheiden. Ich habe die schweren contis nach dem kauf sofort demontiert und auf leichte nobbynic und rocketron umgerüstet. Tubeless mit milch fahre ich seit 5 jahren, kann es nur empfehlen. Generell sind reifen eine gefühlssache und man sollte wissen wann man das risiko reduziert – zerstören kann man jeden reifen.


----------



## Funrider476 (12. Dezember 2015)

Hi, gubt es jemanden im Raum Krefeld bis Kleve der ein Spectral in XL fährt?


----------



## ravenride (12. Dezember 2015)

Emperor schrieb:


> Hey @ravenride , danke für die hilfreiche Antwort (stehe gerade vor der selben Frage). Inwiefern spart das Fahrwerk kraft ein? Ich suche in Bike mit dem ich bergauf und bergab richtig Tempo machen kann um mich auf der Feierabendrunde oder der längeren Tour am Wochenende schön auszupowern. Ich würde damit gerne auch mal ein paar Sprünge die auf dem Weg liegen machen können, aber für reinen Downhill-Einsatz habe ich auch noch ein Bigbike. Meinst du das 29er Spectral ist dafür eine gute Wahl?
> 
> Ich finde das derzeitige Angebot preislich sehr reizvoll. Ich bin das 29er Spectral schon mal kurz im Canyon Testcenter gefahren (war aber damals noch eher auf das 27er EX eingeschossen, deswegen nur eine kurze Testfahrt) und fand es ziemlich gut, wenn auch der Federweg hinten mir damals noch zu wenig erschien. Das war auch nicht mit dem DB Inline. Ich mache mir ein bisschen sorgen, dass ich mit 95kg eventuell zu schwer für das Fahrwerk des Canyon bin, habe zumindest schon von Problemen diesbezüglich gelesen. Vielleicht ist der DB Inline dafür aber besser geeignet? Das klingt bei deiner Beschreibung ein bisschen so.



Das ist eine gute frage, naja, die großen laufräder rollen einfach leichter über die hindernisse. Und wenn die reifen erstmal rollen, dann musst auch nicht so heftig beschleunigen wie mit einem 26er um ein hindernis zu überwinden. Die bessere traktion im uphill spart ebenfalls kraft. Die ca. 30% kraftersparnis gegenüber dem 26er sind natürlich gefühlt, weil die federelemente, reifen/felgenkombi anders sind. 

Es heißt ja auch, dass 27,5 näher am 29er liegt als am 26er. Von daher würde die kraftersparnis mit dem 27,5er nicht mehr so groß ausfallen.

Das mit dem Gewicht kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, dass sollten andere hier tun. Ja, der preis ist tatsächlich verlockend.


----------



## carasc (21. Dezember 2015)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht zu Diebstahl und Handhabung meiner Versicherung(drei Räder im Wert von gesamt 6,5k).  
Sie zahlen vorerst die Hälfte der versicherungssumme und nach Abschluss der Ermittlung der Staatsanwaltschaft wohl den Rest.


----------



## shalala (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab letzte Woche mein Rad mit ner weichen Gartenbrause und nem Schwamm gewaschen. Anschließend hab ich die Felgen demontiert, um den Reifen zu wechseln. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in dem Hohlraum der XM1501 sich jede Menge Wasser angesammelt hat. Ich vermute, das ist durch die Speichen eingedrungen, weil auf der anderen Seite ja das Felgenband alles abhält.
Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas erstaunt, dass so eine teure Felge nicht dicht ist? Muss ich jetzt nach jeder Regenfahrt oder nach jedem Putz den Reifen entfernen, um die Soße da wieder rauszubekommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Letzte Rille (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

bei der Suche nach einem 29er Trailbike bin ich auf des Spectral gestoßen, das Rad in der 8.9 Version entspricht schon ziemlich meinen Vorstellungen.
In einem vorherigen Post hat ravenride geschrieben, das er den den DB Inline Dämpfer mit 45% SAG fährt, d. h. es würden von den 130mm FW nur effektiv rund 70mm übrig bleiben. Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Das Rad möchte ich überwiegend für Touren und Traileinsatz nutzen, wie sieht es mit den Uphillfähigkeiten und der Stabilität des Spectrals aus?


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Rille schrieb:


> Das Rad möchte ich überwiegend für Touren und Traileinsatz nutzen, wie sieht es mit den Uphillfähigkeiten und der Stabilität des Spectrals aus?



Mit dem 2014er 7.9 bin ich dieses Jahr über die Alpen - fahrfertig ~92kg, über 10.000hm: klettert super (mein leichtester Gang 36/22) und ich fühl mich sicher bergab. Es läuft richtig stabil/ruhig. Man kann die 29er-Reifen einfach machen-/laufen lassen.


----------



## jmertgen (28. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Rille schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei der Suche nach einem 29er Trailbike bin ich auf des Spectral gestoßen, das Rad in der 8.9 Version entspricht schon ziemlich meinen Vorstellungen.
> In einem vorherigen Post hat ravenride geschrieben, das er den den DB Inline Dämpfer mit 45% SAG fährt, d. h. es würden von den 130mm FW nur effektiv rund 70mm übrig bleiben. Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Das Rad möchte ich überwiegend für Touren und Traileinsatz nutzen, wie sieht es mit den Uphillfähigkeiten und der Stabilität des Spectrals aus?


45% sag ist Käse! 
Berg auf wie Berg ab ein Top Rad! 
Ich fahre es als ex... Und bin hellauf begeistert! 
Und in der aktuellen 8.9 Ausstattung  für den Kurs... Was will man denn da noch mehr!? 
Wenn 29ger....dann das! 
Pike, DB inline, dt Swiss, komplett XT! 
Und das Gewicht für 29ger Aluminium doch auch Top! 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Katana2k2 (28. Dezember 2015)

Fahre auch ein 8.9 2015 Speci mit Fox-Fahrwerk und es macht mir mega viel Spaß. Wenn ich nicht schon das 2015er hätte, würde ich mir das 16er sofort kaufen


----------



## ravenride (29. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Rille schrieb:


> das er den den DB Inline Dämpfer mit 45% SAG fährt, d. h. es würden von den 130mm FW nur effektiv rund 70mm übrig bleiben. Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Nach einer bodenkompression federt der dämpferkolben wieder fast ganz hoch aus. Damit steht der ganzer hub fast wieder zur verfügung. Deine aussage mit den 70mm kann man so nicht stehen lassen, ist käse!

Mit ca. 90 bis 95 PSI luftdruck nutze ich ich effektiv 48mm hub auf einer allmountain tour aus, sprich 12cm federweg. Auf einer ruppigen 40 kmh schnellen abfahrt saugt db-inline dämpfer alles auf, da kann man nicht meckern. Berghoch auf schotterwegen fahre ich fast nur im offenen modus, kein wippen, kein absacken.

Mit ca. 76 kg fahrfertig bin ich wohl viel zu leicht für den db-inline. Das werkstune ist auf 85kg gewicht optimiert und somit eher für größere pakete ausgelegt. Ich hatte den dämpfer im september bei canyon reklamiert bzw. eingeschickt, seit dem bin ich zufrieden. Weiß aber nciht was gemacht wurde. Davor ist der dämpfer bei gleichem luftdruck im SAG abgesackt bzw. nciht hochgefahren.


----------



## Letzte Rille (29. Dezember 2015)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
@ravenride Ich möchte aus der SAG Geschichte keine große Sache machen, nur ist es so das bei deiner Einstellung so wie Du es beschrieben hast das Rad bei 45% SAG sprich 58,5mm im Negativfederweg steht, also blieben zum einfedern rechnerisch 71,5mm. Wie viel Weg der Dämpfer bei Entlastung ausfedert kann auch nur schwer nachvollzogen werden. Eigentlich war meine Befürchtung das wenn das Rad so tief im SAG steht der Sitzwinkel flacher wird und das Heck einsackt so das die Uphillperformance leidet. Da ich zu der 85Kg Fraktion gehöre kann sich das natürlich beim passenden Setup erledigt haben. Keinesfalls wollte ich an deinem Dämpfersetup hier herummäkeln, Hauptsache ist das es funktioniert. Das mit dem Werkstune auf 85Kg und deinem Gewicht konnte ich nicht wissen was aber die Sache mit den 45% SAG ja nun selbsterklärend macht.

Nochmal zum Spectral 8.9 selber, lt. Canyon HP wird bei dem Rad eine 38/28 Kurbel verbaut was ich als etwas zu lang ansehe zumal die Nerve AL 29er mit 36/26 angeboten werden. Da die Uphill Eigenschaften des Nerve um einiges besser sein sollten wäre es von der Kurbel her gesehen umgedreht wohl sinniger. Das nur mal als Anmerkung.
Mit meiner Entscheidung zum Spectral bin ich noch nicht durch, da noch Probefahrten mit anderen Bikes anstehen. Aber auf meiner Liste steht es immer noch ganz oben.


----------



## ravenride (31. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Rille schrieb:


> Ich möchte aus der SAG Geschichte keine große Sache machen, nur ist es so das bei deiner Einstellung so wie Du es beschrieben hast das Rad bei 45% SAG sprich 58,5mm im Negativfederweg steht, also blieben zum einfedern rechnerisch 71,5mm. Wie viel Weg der Dämpfer bei Entlastung ausfedert kann auch nur schwer nachvollzogen werden. Eigentlich war meine Befürchtung das wenn das Rad so tief im SAG steht der Sitzwinkel flacher wird und das Heck einsackt so das die Uphillperformance leidet. Da ich zu der 85Kg Fraktion gehöre kann sich das natürlich beim passenden Setup erledigt haben.



Die geschmäcke sind natürlich sehr unterschiedlich, der einer mag das fahrwerk softer, der anderer straffer. Die einen messen den SAG im sitzen, die anderen im stehen, naja wie auch immer! Der db-inline ist auch ein dämpfer fürs gröbere und nicht vegleichbar mit einem fox float. Bin schon mit unterschiedlichen cannondales früher gefahren, alle damals mit 20-25 SAG einstellung. Zum orientieren gibt canyon selbst beim spectral 29er mit db-inline 15 mm / 30% SAG vor.



Letzte Rille schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Spectral 8.9 selber, lt. Canyon HP wird bei dem Rad eine 38/28 Kurbel verbaut was ich als etwas zu lang ansehe zumal die Nerve AL 29er mit 36/26 angeboten werden. Da die Uphill Eigenschaften des Nerve um einiges besser sein sollten wäre es von der Kurbel her gesehen umgedreht wohl sinniger. Das nur mal als Anmerkung.



Möglicherweise ist das mit 38/28 kurbel ein copy und paste fehler, dass weiß man nie bei canyon bzw. den firmen, da kontrolle nur geld kostet! Bei den 2015 modell mit einer 36 ritzelcassette fehlt mir ebenfalls ein gang im uphill, es ist nicht optimal. Für das meiste reicht es aus, ab 20% steigung kostet es viel akku. Ich trete lieber mit etwas höheren trittfrequenz, dafür aber leichter. Das spart viel akku gerade wenn du 8 std. in den bergen unterwegs ist. Kein wunder das in 2016 2x11 verbaut wird. Am besten bei canyon direkt anrufen – wenn man durch kommt!!!


----------



## ravenride (31. Dezember 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> rubbelt deine VR guide noch



testweise habe ich jetzt vorne an der guide sr eine 180mm disc verbaut, damit ist die rubbelproblematik die du angesprochen hast weg. Allerdings ist die bremskraft auch spürbar weniger!

Den bremssattel habe ich von hand ausgerichtet und nicht automatisch durch bremshebel drücken.


----------



## mot.2901 (31. Dezember 2015)

ravenride schrieb:


> ....... canyon selbst beim spectral 29er mit db-inline 15 mm / 30% SAG vor


Aber zum Fox Dämpfer habe ich keine Empfehlung gefunden.Sollte aber eher vom Hinterbau als vom Dämpfer abhängig sein.45% Sag sind schon heftig egal wie man misst.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (31. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Rille schrieb:


> das er den den DB Inline Dämpfer mit 45% SAG fährt


*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/hometrails.242561/*
*hometrails*
Den Monarch Plus Debonair fahre ich dann komplett ohne Ringe bei 155 PSI. Da habe ich zwar 35-40% SAG, aber anders werde ich nicht glücklich. Zugstufe komplett offen dazu.

Bin nicht der einziger der soft fährt! Auf seite 39 kannst du homtrails post nachlesen.


----------



## ravenride (31. Dezember 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Aber zum Fox Dämpfer habe ich keine Empfehlung gefunden.Sollte aber eher vom Hinterbau als vom Dämpfer abhängig sein.45% Sag sind schon heftig egal wie man misst.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so funktioniert.


20% SAG bei fox, dass sagt dir jeder bikehändler und war schon in den 90er so. Aber hey leute, nimmt es nicht so ernst, dass ist nicht in den stein gemeiselt!!! Es sind nur ca. richtwerte wo man zum einstellen anfangen sollte. 

Ich selbst bestimme den luftdruck so: lasse das bike im stehen vor der haustür auf der straße mit 10 km/h rollen und lasse mich voll auf den sattel absacken (mit richtig viel druck in den sattel drücken). Ein optimaler luftdruck ist für mich ist dann, wenn der gummiring fast den ganzen kolben hochgeschoben wird, dass sind dann ca. über 90% des ganzen hubs. Bei db-inline sind es 48 bis 49 mm von 51mm.


----------



## mot.2901 (31. Dezember 2015)

Schon klar das es nur ein Richtwert ist.Hängt vor allem von der Kinematik ab.Daher sollte der Hersteller eigentlich eine Empfehlung abgeben.Mit 25% Sag hinten habe ich beim Spectral die beste Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## ravenride (4. Januar 2016)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Schon klar das es nur ein Richtwert ist.Hängt vor allem von der Kinematik ab.Daher sollte der Hersteller eigentlich eine Empfehlung abgeben.Mit 25% Sag hinten habe ich beim Spectral die beste Erfahrung gemacht.



Ja, ist von der kinematik abhängig. Du hast die 8.9 version mit dem FOX federbein nehme ich an. Wieviel kg fahrfertig brings du auf die waage?


----------



## mot.2901 (4. Januar 2016)

Richtig 8.9 mit Fox.85 Kg fahrfertig im Sommer etwas weniger


----------



## Butcho78 (11. Januar 2016)

Kann mir als Vollnoop jemand sagen, ob das 29er Spectral 8.9 (2016), welches aktuell ja noch das einzig von Canyon angebotene ist eine 140er oder eine 130er Gabel hat. Im Einleitungstext steht was von 130 mm und in den Geometriedaten steht was von Federweg vorne 130. Wenn ich mir aber in der Ausstattung die Detailansicht der Gabel öffne steht da was von 140 mm. Wenn ich die Gabel google finde ich die nur in 140/150 und 160mm was wiederum dafür sprechen würde, dass eine 140er verbaut ist. Allerdings gibt es ja öfters auch mal Sonderserien und daher bin ich unsicher...

Bin auch vor der undankbaren Aufgabe mich zwischen Nerve (Kopf)  und Spectral (Bauch) entscheiden zu müssen, was hier ja auch schon oft thematisiert wurde. Habe jetzt einfach beide bestellt und schicke dann spontan eines wieder zurück 

Danke für einen Tipp und viele Grüße!

P.S. Chatfunktion und Anruf bei Canyon habe ich aufgegeben....der Chat sagt den ganzen Tag alle wären in der Bearbeitung und ich soll es später versuchen und auf die Hotlinewarterei hatte ich kein Bock, ich dachte ich versuchs erstmal hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (11. Januar 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Pike RCT3 nur ab 140mm (29"). Der Text ist vermutlich copy-paste des Einleitungstextes von 2015... damals gab es ja noch Spectral 29er mit 130mm (Fox-)Federgabel. Canyon hat aber auch manchmal OEM-Versionen mit nicht dem Standard entsprechenden Federweg (bspw. 2014-2015er Nerve 29er mit 110mm Fox 32, diese war so nicht für den Endverbraucher erhältlich).

Ich vermute schwer, dass der Text und die Geometriedaten falsch liegen, da das Bike so wie es da steht sonst sehr ähnlich einer der EX-Varianten von 2015 ist. Mit Sicherheit sagen kann das aber nur Canyon, ich würde eine E-Mail schreiben (dann hast du was schriftliches wenn der Service-Mann sich dann doch irrt, was leider häufiger vorkommt).

Und der MTB-Kauf sollte wie die Partnerwahl eine Bauch- bzw XXXXXentscheidung sein.


----------



## Butcho78 (11. Januar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Pike RCT3 nur ab 140mm (29"). Der Text ist vermutlich copy-paste des Einleitungstextes von 2015... damals gab es ja noch Spectral 29er mit 130mm (Fox-)Federgabel. Canyon hat aber auch manchmal OEM-Versionen mit nicht dem Standard entsprechenden Federweg (bspw. 2014-2015er Nerve 29er mit 110mm Fox 32, diese war so nicht für den Endverbraucher erhältlich).
> 
> Ich vermute schwer, dass der Text und die Geometriedaten falsch liegen, da das Bike so wie es da steht sonst sehr ähnlich einer der EX-Varianten von 2015 ist. Mit Sicherheit sagen kann das aber nur Canyon, ich würde eine E-Mail schreiben (dann hast du was schriftliches wenn der Service-Mann sich dann doch irrt, was leider häufiger vorkommt).
> 
> Und der MTB-Kauf sollte wie die Partnerwahl eine Bauch- bzw XXXXXentscheidung sein.




Haha, den lezten Satz finde ich super ... eigentlich dachte ich auch an Copy Paste Fehler, aber dann der Einleitungstext lautet: 

"Mit dem sensibel ansprechenden 130mm Fahrwerk bestehend aus der Rock Shox Pike RCT3 SA Federgabel und dem Cane Creek DBInline Dämpfer elebst Du....." Das spricht dann für mich eher nicht für c/p...

Aber Du hast Recht, ich frage einfach persönlich nach!

Danke Dir und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Butcho78 (11. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Haha, den lezten Satz finde ich super ... eigentlich dachte ich auch an Copy Paste Fehler, aber dann der Einleitungstext lautet:
> 
> "Mit dem sensibel ansprechenden 130mm Fahrwerk bestehend aus der Rock Shox Pike RCT3 SA Federgabel und dem Cane Creek DBInline Dämpfer elebst Du....." Das spricht dann für mich eher nicht für c/p...
> 
> ...




Hab den Chat nun erreicht....ist ein Fehler auf der Website, die Pike hat 140 mm! Und mit den Kettenblättern haben sie auch falsch angegeben, sind nicht 28/38 sondern 26/36. Habe keine Ahnung, wie die Pike so ist, aber ich hab's jetzt verbindlich bestellt.

VG


----------



## Katana2k2 (11. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Hab den Chat nun erreicht....ist ein Fehler auf der Website, die Pike hat 140 mm! Und mit den Kettenblättern haben sie auch falsch angegeben, sind nicht 28/38 sondern 26/36. Habe keine Ahnung, wie die Pike so ist, aber ich hab's jetzt verbindlich bestellt.
> 
> VG



Da hast du nichts falsch gemacht. Hab das 2015er 8.9 mit fox Fahrwerk und das geht für meine Verhältnisse sehr gut. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Butcho78 (12. Januar 2016)

Kann mir noch jemand was zum Cane Creek DBInline Dämpfer sagen? Ich habe einen Bekannten in der Nähe, der mir beim Grundsetup helfen wird, der ist offizieller Partner von Fox, Cane und diverse anderen und macht Gabel- und Dämpferservices für diese Firmen. Allerdings kann ich nur zum Grundsetup zu dem hin. Komme ich als Noop später in der täglichen Nutzung mit dem Ding zurecht? Bei Fox CTD war's für mich natürlich recht einfach.... Und hat der Cane auch einen echten Climb Modus bei dem der Dämpfer komplett blockiert wird?

Danke für eure Hilfe. Hatte die Suchfunktion schon verwendet, habe aber keine ganz klaren Antworten gefunden, daher bitte um Nachsicht, dass ich die Frage hier nochmal stelle!


----------



## denis0082 (12. Januar 2016)

Über die Pike wirst du nur wenig bis gar nichts negatives hören. Sie ist die Königin unter den All-mountain-Gabeln auch wenn sie dieses Jahr mehr Konkurrenz bekommt. 

Der cane creek db inline gilt eher als Dämpfer für Tüftler, da er viele Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet die dann auch passen sollten. Aber auf der Cane Creek Seite findest du für das Spectral schon einen Vorschlag für ein Grund-Setup, das würde ich als Basis nehmen.  Besonders schwere Fahrer haben öfters probleme, da sie selbst beim maximal zulässigen Druck noch zuviel Sag (Negativ-Federweg) haben.


----------



## Butcho78 (12. Januar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Über die Pike wirst du nur wenig bis gar nichts negatives hören. Sie ist die Königin unter den All-mountain-Gabeln auch wenn sie dieses Jahr mehr Konkurrenz bekommt.
> 
> Der cane creek db inline gilt eher als Dämpfer für Tüftler, da er viele Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet die dann auch passen sollten. Aber auf der Cane Creek Seite findest du für das Spectral schon einen Vorschlag für ein Grund-Setup, das würde ich als Basis nehmen.  Besonders schwere Fahrer haben öfters probleme, da sie selbst beim maximal zulässigen Druck noch zuviel Sag (Negativ-Federweg) haben.



Alles klar, danke für die Infos! Ich habe leider auch 100 kg und bin zudem wie Du vermutlich schon merkst technisch nicht besonders versiert...  Meinst Du ich soll mich bemühen den Dämpfer mit irgendjemanden gegen einen Fox o.ä. zu tauschen? Und falls ja, glaubst Du das ein Tausch überhaupt für den ein oder anderen interessant sein könnte?


----------



## ravenride (12. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Komme ich als Noop später in der täglichen Nutzung mit dem Ding zurecht? Bei Fox CTD war's für mich natürlich recht einfach.... Und hat der Cane auch einen echten Climb Modus bei dem der Dämpfer komplett blockiert wird?



Wer mit einem fox dämpfer zu recht kommt, wird es mit cane creek ebenfalls. Du hast bei CC nur die doppelte arbeit damit. Die compressionseinstellung/verstellung bei CC greift nur auf den letzten 30% des federweges, das muss bei der einstellung berücksichtigt werden. Der climb modus lässt als C oder T nach wunsch wie bei fox CTD einstellen.


----------



## jmertgen (12. Januar 2016)

Der DB inline ist voreingestellt von Cane Creek für Canyon... Und die Einstellungen sind auf einer Karte mit im Lieferumfang dabei.... Damit man immer wieder zur Werkseinstellung von Canyon für das Rad zurück kommt! 
Die Pike hat 140mm und ist Sahne für das 29ger Spectral. 
Hast nen klasse Rad bestellt mit einer Stimmigen Ausstattung zum Top Preis! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## merida-fahrer (13. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (13. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Hab den Chat nun erreicht....ist ein Fehler auf der Website, die Pike hat 140 mm! Und mit den Kettenblättern haben sie auch falsch angegeben, sind nicht 28/38 sondern 26/36. Habe keine Ahnung, wie die Pike so ist, aber ich hab's jetzt verbindlich bestellt.
> 
> VG



Interessant dass 140mm federweg richtig sind. Bei den geometriedaten stehen weiterhin 130/130 mm federweg. Die steuerrohr- 68,5° und sitzrohrwinkel 74° sind ebefalls wie in 2015 gleich. Durch die längere gabel müssten die winkel um 0,5° flacher werden.


----------



## Butcho78 (13. Januar 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> Interessant dass 140mm federweg richtig sind. Bei den geometriedaten stehen weiterhin 130/130 mm federweg. Die steuerrohr- 68,5° und sitzrohrwinkel 74° sind ebefalls wie in 2015 gleich. Durch die längere gabel müssten die winkel um 0,5° flacher werden.



Ja, zumald der Typ im Chat mir gesagt hat er hat es direkt an die Technik weitergegeben, so dass die Angaben korrigiert werden und überall von 140mm gesprochen wird. Kannst Du mir sagen, wie sich die Winkeländerungen auf das Fahrgefühl/Sitzposition auswirken?

Danke Dir


----------



## Butcho78 (13. Januar 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Der DB inline ist voreingestellt von Cane Creek für Canyon... Und die Einstellungen sind auf einer Karte mit im Lieferumfang dabei.... Damit man immer wieder zur Werkseinstellung von Canyon für das Rad zurück kommt!
> Die Pike hat 140mm und ist Sahne für das 29ger Spectral.
> Hast nen klasse Rad bestellt mit einer Stimmigen Ausstattung zum Top Preis!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Noch eine Frage zur Pike, wenn man das überhaupt vergleichen kann wäre dann die 32er Fox oder die 34er Fox vergleichbar? Habe gerade gesehen, dass bei den ganzen Nerve 29er die 32er Fox verbaut ist, nur ab der 9.9er Version wird dann die 34er verbaut...


----------



## Butcho78 (13. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zur Pike, wenn man das überhaupt vergleichen kann wäre dann die 32er Fox oder die 34er Fox vergleichbar? Habe gerade gesehen, dass bei den ganzen Nerve 29er die 32er Fox verbaut ist, nur ab der 9.9er Version wird dann die 34er verbaut...




Sorry, habs selber gefunden: "Anders als an vielen anderen Gabeln in unserem Test lassen sich die Standrohre der Pike zugunsten der Steifigkeit mit einem Durchmesser von 35 mm bemessen."


----------



## ravenride (14. Januar 2016)

hometrails schrieb:


> Heute haben die Pike SA 140 und ein Monarch Plus Debonair samt Huber-Buchsen Einzug gehalten.


Hi hometrails, seit mai 2015 ist der monarch plus bei dir im einsatz. Desweiteren hast du berichtet, dass er dich nur mit 35-40% SAG einstellung glücklich macht.

Bei mir ist der db-inline im einsatz und der wird erst über 40% SAG sahnig. Ich hätte ein paar fragen an dich, da ich mir den monarch ebenfalls zulegen möchte. Allerdings den RT3 debon air, nicht den PLUS. Ich bin 7 kg leichter als du und fahre die pike mit ca. 50 PSI, von daher haben wir scheinbar den gleichen oder sehr ähnlichen dämpfungsgeschmack!

1. hat sich am monarch im laufe der monate an fahrqualität etwas verändert bei dir (weil dämpfer besser eingefahren wurde)?
2. ist dämpfer jetzt sahniger, bzw. kannst du ihn mit weniger SAG fahren?
3. wieviel HUB gibt der monarch auf dem trail her (db-inline hat einen durchschlagschutz innen, deshalb nur 49mm HUB statt 51mm)?
4. im steilen uphill, steht dämpfer bei dir hoch im federweg oder sackt er ein?
5. warum kam der RT3 debon air bei dir nicht zum zug? (aktuell noch nicht verfügbar das 2016 model)
6. möglicherweise ist dieser fluffiger, oder mit weniger SAG zu fahren?
7. kann man die shims belegung bei dem PLUS nicht verändern, um mit weniger SAG zu fahren (der db-inline lässt sich leider nicht tunen)

Besten dank im voraus!


----------



## Butcho78 (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

kommt ihr jemand aus dem Raum Bochum +50-75 km Umgebung bei dem ich einmal kurz auf einem Spectral 29er L oder XL probesitzen könnte? Geht nur um die Rahmengröße, also keine Proberunde sondern wirklich nur mal kurz draufsitzen.

Viele Grüße und besten Dank für euer Feedback!


----------



## Butcho78 (17. Januar 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Der DB inline ist voreingestellt von Cane Creek für Canyon... Und die Einstellungen sind auf einer Karte mit im Lieferumfang dabei.... Damit man immer wieder zur Werkseinstellung von Canyon für das Rad zurück kommt!
> Die Pike hat 140mm und ist Sahne für das 29ger Spectral.
> Hast nen klasse Rad bestellt mit einer Stimmigen Ausstattung zum Top Preis!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk





ravenride schrieb:


> Interessant dass 140mm federweg richtig sind. Bei den geometriedaten stehen weiterhin 130/130 mm federweg. Die steuerrohr- 68,5° und sitzrohrwinkel 74° sind ebefalls wie in 2015 gleich. Durch die längere gabel müssten die winkel um 0,5° flacher werden.



Nur falls das für euch von Interesse ist, ich habe dann zusätzlich zum Chat auch noch eine Mail von Canyon bekommen und zwar direkt vom Produktmanager für diese Federklasse, die Pike hat doch 130 mm und nicht 140:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

ich habe nochmal in die Stückliste geschaut. Die Pike ist eine 130mm Version. Pikes gibt es für OEM-Hersteller ab 120mm.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ravenride (18. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Nur falls das für euch von Interesse ist, ich habe dann zusätzlich zum Chat auch noch eine Mail von Canyon bekommen und zwar direkt vom Produktmanager für diese Federklasse, die Pike hat doch 130 mm und nicht 140:



Einfach nur peinlich für diese firma. Es scheint so, als ob bei canyon nur noch praktikanten arbeiten!


----------



## dan-86 (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich will für die neue Saison auf gröbere Reifen umstellen. 
Heute ist "Der Baron" von Conti in 29x2,4 eingetroffen. Ist aber etwas schwer mit fast 1100 Gramm. 
Jetzt überlege ich doch den "Trail King" zu bestellen.
Hinten würde ich dann den Mountain King montieren.
Was meint ihr? Gibt es Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (20. Januar 2016)

Trailking ist brauchbar, solange es nicht allzu nass ist. Dann brach er bei mir ohne Vorwarnung weg und bot wenig Halt.
Momentan nutze ich Maxxis Shorty und Minion DHR II für diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## dan-86 (20. Januar 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Trailking ist brauchbar, solange es nicht allzu nass ist. Dann brach er bei mir ohne Vorwarnung weg und bot wenig Halt.
> Momentan nutze ich Maxxis Shorty und Minion DHR II für diese Jahreszeit.



ok, danke schon einmal für deine Einschätzung. Bin gespannt was die anderen noch so schreiben.


----------



## jmertgen (22. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Nur falls das für euch von Interesse ist, ich habe dann zusätzlich zum Chat auch noch eine Mail von Canyon bekommen und zwar direkt vom Produktmanager für diese Federklasse, die Pike hat doch 130 mm und nicht 140:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ...


Stimmt... Pike hat doch nur 130mm...steht ja auch drauf! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbo84 (26. Januar 2016)

Ich bin am überlegen mir einen Spank Spoon 785 mit 40mm Rise für mein Spectral 7.9 zu holen.
Meint ihr so etwas ist fahrbar? Ich möcht auf jeden Fall etwas aufrechter sitzen und ich bin auch der Meinung das mir der 740mm Lenker etwas schmal ist.
Da mir der Spank preislich sehr gut gefällt dacht ich der ist vielleicht was weil kürzen kann man ja noch. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## _todde_ (27. Januar 2016)

shalala schrieb:


> Ich hab letzte Woche mein Rad mit ner weichen Gartenbrause und nem Schwamm gewaschen. Anschließend hab ich die Felgen demontiert, um den Reifen zu wechseln. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in dem Hohlraum der XM1501 sich jede Menge Wasser angesammelt hat. Ich vermute, das ist durch die Speichen eingedrungen, weil auf der anderen Seite ja das Felgenband alles abhält.
> Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas erstaunt, dass so eine teure Felge nicht dicht ist? Muss ich jetzt nach jeder Regenfahrt oder nach jedem Putz den Reifen entfernen, um die Soße da wieder rauszubekommen?!


Kenne ich nur zu gut. Gerade in den Wintermonaten mit viel schlammschlacht mache ich mein bike öfters sauber. Auch bei mir hat sich wasser im felgenhohlraum angesammelt. Wie man das rausbekommt ohne das felgenband zu entfernen ist mühselig. Ich lasse die räder ohne mandel in meiner Wohnung austrocknen


----------



## ravenride (29. Januar 2016)

Sebbo84 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen mir einen Spank Spoon 785 mit 40mm Rise für mein Spectral 7.9 zu holen.
> Meint ihr so etwas ist fahrbar? Ich möcht auf jeden Fall etwas aufrechter sitzen und ich bin auch der Meinung das mir der 740mm Lenker etwas schmal ist.
> Da mir der Spank preislich sehr gut gefällt dacht ich der ist vielleicht was weil kürzen kann man ja noch.
> Was meint ihr?


Ein 50mm vorbau würde auch zum ziel führen, oder ein steiler vorbau mit 10° steigung. Mit 40mm rise würdest die optik des bikes zerstören. Ich bin im letzten jahr mit einem 70mm vorbau unterwegs gewesen und habe wieder den alten 60mm vorbau montiert. Ist entspannter. Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebbo84 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht 40mm Rise ist vielleicht doch etwas viel. Ich hab mir jetzt auf gut Glück mal einen Crankbrother Iodine 2 geholt in 780mm und 30mm Rise und einen 40mm Truative Hussefelt Vorbau. Jetzt kann ich mal bissle rum probieren was mir am besten zusagt.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (9. Februar 2016)

Hi,

es hat auch einen Vorteil dass mit der Pike eine sehr fähige Gabel mit "nur" 130mm verbaut ist: Man kann mit einem Angleset-Steuersatz super einfach die etwas konservative Geometrie mit einem Schlag modernisieren. So bekommt man den Lenkwinkel von 68,5 Grad auf 67 ohne das Tretlager anzuheben - und das Rad hat immer noch einen akzeptablen Sitzwinkel, einen nicht zu großen Radstand (bleibt also wendig), geht bergrunter aber dann ab wie Schmitz Katze und vermittelt dabei deutlich mehr Sicherheit. Das ist meine Vorstellung des nahezu perfekten Trailbikes.

Leider habe ich ein Detail nicht beachtet:

Da das untere Lager eines Angleset-Steuersatzes bauartbedingt nicht mehr im Steuerrohr versenkt ist, sondern außen ansetzt, vergrößert sich der Stack und die praktische Gabellänge um ein paar mm. Wenn man dann noch eine 140er Gabel verwendet, werden die Winkel zu flach und das Tretlager zu hoch. So ist es bei mir, der gerade auf die Fox 34 Fit4 2016 29er mit 140mm umrüstet (ich habe lange überlegt was mir mehr bringt, die modernere, flachere Geometrie oder die bessere Gabel - wenn man aber noch die weiche 2014er 32mm Fox CTD hat, wird wohl der Gabelwechsel mehr bringen).

We also nun einen speziell für die Canyon Steuerrohre angepassten 1 bis 1,5 Grad Angleset-Steuersatz aus einer britischen Manufaktur haben möchte (der im Gegensatz zu denen von Cane Creek auch oben dicht ist) ... und das günstiger als wenn er direkt dort bestellt, der möge sich bei mir melden. Passt aber nur für Steuerrohre von 108-115mm, beim Spectral also nur auf Rahmengröß M mit 110mm Steuerrohr.

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...teerer-tube-headset--canyon-fitment-260-p.asp

Zusammen mit der oben erwähnten bauartbedingten Lagerkonstruktion werden aus den 1 Grad dann 1,5 Grad - und das hatte ich nicht beachtet als ich auch noch auf 140mm wechseln konnte (an die 140er Gabel kam ich günstig 'ran, an die 130er leider nicht bzw. das umtraveln wäre wieder teuer gekommen).

Grüße,

Lars

Zu dem Vorbau/Lenker: Wenn das Oberrohr für Dich ein wenig zu lang ist, macht ein sehr kurzer Vorbau sehr viel Sinn. Auch das ist ja derzeit sehr im Trend - ein längerer Hauptrahmen und ein breiter Lenker mit kurzem Vorbau. Einen ebenso trendigen steileren Sitzwinkel erreichst Du indem Du auch den Sattel maximal nach vorne schiebst. Ich finds klasse, dass mit kleinsten Änderungen der tolle Spectral-Rahmen uptodate bleibt.


----------



## carasc (9. Februar 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Zu dem Vorbau/Lenker: Wenn das Oberrohr für Dich ein wenig zu lang ist, macht ein sehr kurzer Vorbau sehr viel Sinn. Auch das ist ja derzeit sehr im Trend - ein längerer Hauptrahmen und ein breiter Lenker mit kurzem Vorbau. Einen ebenso trendigen steileren Sitzwinkel erreichst Du indem Du auch den Sattel maximal nach vorne schiebst. Ich finds klasse, dass mit kleinsten Änderungen der tolle Spectral-Rahmen uptodate bleibt.


Ich versteht grad nicht warum man ein Rad braucht das up to date ist. wäre es nicht wünschenswert ein Rad zu haben was für einen selbst funktioniert?  Ich bin sicher kein "Überflieger" auf dem  Rad allerdings fand ich die geo beim 29 nie wirklich schlecht. Mein neues 27,5er ex ist anders. ob es besser ist?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (9. Februar 2016)

Da hast Du 100%-ig recht. Allerdings darf man vermuten, dass Du das Spectral 27,5 EX durchaus gewählt hast, weil es Dir von der Geometrie mehr zusagt. Grüße, Lars


----------



## carasc (9. Februar 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Da hast Du 100%-ig recht. Allerdings darf man vermuten, dass Du das Spectral 27,5 EX durchaus gewählt hast, weil es Dir von der Geometrie mehr zusagt. Grüße, Lars


Mehr von der Ausstattung. Hab auch die Größe des Rahmens anders gewählt .( ist jetzt größer. ) bin da auch kein Genie der anhand von zählen wüsste was ihm besser passt. Das gute ist ja ich hab mich auf dem 29wohl gefühlt (bis zum Diebstahl) und fühl mich jetzt wohl. Genau wie auf meinen vorherigen Rädern auch.


----------



## denis0082 (10. Februar 2016)

carasc schrieb:


> Mehr von der Ausstattung. Hab auch die Größe des Rahmens anders gewählt .( ist jetzt größer. ) bin da auch kein Genie der anhand von zählen wüsste was ihm besser passt. Das gute ist ja ich hab mich auf dem 29wohl gefühlt (bis zum Diebstahl) und fühl mich jetzt wohl. Genau wie auf meinen vorherigen Rädern auch.


Erzähl ruhig mal mehr... Welche Rahmengröße hattest du vorher (bzw. hast du jetzt) bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge? Wo ist subjektiv der Unterschied zw. dem Spectral 29 und dem 27,5 EX? 

Früher oder später werde ich mein Nerve 29 durch ein Bike mit mehr Federweg ergänzen, und das EX steht in der engeren Auswahl (vermute das Spectral 29 gibt es bis dahin nicht mehr, aber evtl ja dafür ein Spectral Plus).


----------



## carasc (10. Februar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Erzähl ruhig mal mehr... Welche Rahmengröße hattest du vorher (bzw. hast du jetzt) bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge? Wo ist subjektiv der Unterschied zw. dem Spectral 29 und dem 27,5 EX?
> 
> Früher oder später werde ich mein Nerve 29 durch ein Bike mit mehr Federweg ergänzen, und das EX steht in der engeren Auswahl (vermute das Spectral 29 gibt es bis dahin nicht mehr, aber evtl ja dafür ein Spectral Plus).


174/81 also wie immer grad zwischen zwei Größen. Hatte das 29 in s und wie geschrieben hab ich mich wirklich wohl gefühlt. Hatte sogar nochmals einen 50mm Vorbau verbaut. Da das ex aber nochmals kürzer gewesen wäre hab ich mich für die m entschieden. Auch hier werde ich einen kurzen (in diesem Fall max40mm) Vorbau verwenden. Die reverb kann ich jetzt grad mal 5mm rausziehen. Für mich eigentlich ein Zeichen das die s auch gepasst hätte. Hier dann mit der Option eine stütze mit 150mm Auszug zu nutzen. Bin aber auch der festen Überzeugung das ich aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen direkten vergleiche (eins fahren, runter, selbe runde mit anderem Rad.) mit beiden Größen glücklich geworden wäre. Unterschiede 29/27,5 das 27,5 liegt hält aufgrund der etwas größeren Länge etwas satter. Bei gleicher verspielt heut. Fahrwerk? Das ex ist steifer. Mir gefiel das ansprechen der Fox aus dem 29er aber besser als die Pike. Und das ctd im Dämpfer hat Vorteile gegen den Monarch. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Fahre das Fahrwerk mit ca 25%sag früher wie auch jetzt. Bei ca 85kg fertig. Weitere fragen?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (10. Februar 2016)

Das Specki 27,5 EX ist natürlich in jeder Ausstattungsvariante erste Sahne und vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch sehr gut. Für die die sich ein neues Rad leisten können... aber m.E. ist bspw. ein Nerve 29 auch eine geniale Tuning-Basis die mit wenig finanziellen Mitteln zum Trail-Räuber gemacht werden kann. Fox EVOL Performance Luftkammer (ca. 50 EUR) auf den CTD-Dämpfer hinten für softeres Ansprechen zu Beginn und mehr Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich, Angleset-Steuersatz mit flacherem Lenkwinkel (ca. 100 EUR) für mehr Spaß im Downhill und damit das Tretlager nicht zu hoch kommt bei Einsatz einer 2015er 130mm Fox Float 29 CTD Performance (kriegste massig bei ebay für ca. 150 EUR gebraucht hinterhergeschmissen) - und schon haste für ca. 300 EUR ein richtig gutes 29er Trailbike (vorauss. eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ist bereits vorhanden). Kürzerer Vorbau, breitere 2,35er Reifen sind dann eher eine Frage des Körperbaus und des Einsatzbereichs. Es unterscheidet sich dann von der Geometrie her nur noch durch die längeren Kettenstreben (besseres Kletterverhalten aber etwas weniger wendig im Downhill) von den modernen Designs a la Banshee Phantom, Evil the Following etc.

Grüße, Lars

P.S.: M.E. folgt Canyon leider auch beim neuen Nerve 29 2016 einer recht konservativen Geometrie mit etwas zu steilem Lenkwinkel und zu langen Kettenstreben. Dieser neue Trend hat seinen guten Grund weil die Räder so einfach mehr Spaß machen  . Einfaches Beispiel: Nehmt ein Spectral 27,5 EX (hat kurze Streben und flacheren Lenkwinkel) und stellt es euch mit hinten nur 120mm und vorne nur 130mm-Federweg vor. Es macht nicht weniger Spaß sondern fährt einfach nur eine Spur agiler und straffer - vermittelt etwas mehr Feedback vom Untergrund.


----------



## carasc (10. Februar 2016)

Ich denke das man bei Canyon mit dem nerve diesen weg geht um nicht noch mehr mit dem spectral zu kollidieren. Ist ja ein recht enger Abstand. Lux-nerve-spectral-strive. Nerve und spectral je in 27,5/29. fur mich wäre eine sinnvolle Abstufung. Lux29. 27,5 Nerve. 29spectral. 27,5 strive. 
Warum grad so? Das lux als xc u Marathon Bike in 29. das 27.5 als touren/trail Rad. Das nächste 29 als trailbike das strive dann als trailbike/Enduro. Würde für mich mehr Sinn machen. Wie ich die einzelnen Räder nenne spielt hier ja erstmal keine Rolle.


----------



## denis0082 (10. Februar 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Das Specki 27,5 EX ist natürlich in jeder Ausstattungsvariante erste Sahne und vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch sehr gut. Für die die sich ein neues Rad leisten können... aber m.E. ist bspw. ein Nerve 29 auch eine geniale Tuning-Basis die mit wenig finanziellen Mitteln zum Trail-Räuber gemacht werden kann. Fox EVOL Performance Luftkammer (ca. 50 EUR) auf den CTD-Dämpfer hinten für softeres Ansprechen zu Beginn und mehr Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich, Angleset-Steuersatz mit flacherem Lenkwinkel (ca. 100 EUR) für mehr Spaß im Downhill und damit das Tretlager nicht zu hoch kommt bei Einsatz einer 2015er 130mm Fox Float 29 CTD Performance (kriegste massig bei ebay für ca. 150 EUR gebraucht hinterhergeschmissen) - und schon haste für ca. 300 EUR ein richtig gutes 29er Trailbike (vorauss. eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ist bereits vorhanden). Kürzerer Vorbau, breitere 2,35er Reifen sind dann eher eine Frage des Körperbaus und des Einsatzbereichs. Es unterscheidet sich dann von der Geometrie her nur noch durch die längeren Kettenstreben (besseres Kletterverhalten aber etwas weniger wendig im Downhill) von den modernen Designs a la Banshee Phantom, Evil the Following etc.


Ja, habe ich auch alles schon mal im Kopf durchgespielt. Der Winkelsteuersatz mit der außen liegenden unteren Schale (-1°, da es durch die Schale ja noch mal ca 0,3-0,5° weniger werden) + Fox 34 oder Pike. Dazu ein Tuning des Dämpfers oder gleich ersetzen durch Monarch oder DB inline. Dann hätte man ein relativ modernes Trailbike a la Banshee oder Ripley (LS)… Vario Stütze ist schon nachgerüstet, mal sehen was ich in Zukunft noch dran mache.




> P.S.: M.E. folgt Canyon leider auch beim neuen Nerve 29 2016 einer recht konservativen Geometrie mit etwas zu steilem Lenkwinkel und zu langen Kettenstreben. Dieser neue Trend hat seinen guten Grund weil die Räder so einfach mehr Spaß machen  . Einfaches Beispiel: Nehmt ein Spectral 27,5 EX (hat kurze Streben und flacheren Lenkwinkel) und stellt es euch mit hinten nur 120mm und vorne nur 130mm-Federweg vor. Es macht nicht weniger Spaß sondern fährt einfach nur eine Spur agiler und straffer - vermittelt etwas mehr Feedback vom Untergrund.


Das Nerve ist halt Canyons Fully für die Massen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt macht ein längeres, flacheres Nerve 29 mit progressiverem Fahrwerk nur noch einer eingeschränkten Käuferzahl wirklich mehr Spaß, während es für den Rest zunehmend unhandlich und unkomfortabel wird.

Ich hätte mir dennoch einen flacheren Lenkwinkel (68,5?), ein 120mm Fahrwerk und ein kürzeres Heck gewünscht. Aber wie carasc schon schreibt... dann verschwinden die Grenzen zum Spectral immer mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mich damals explizit bspw für das Spectral entschieden, weil mir beim Strive die Spielerei mit dem Shapeshifter auch zuviel war. Canyon könnte sich eigentlich so wie die anderen mit einem 29er in 130mm, 27,5er mit 150 als Enduro und Strive aufstellen, würde meiner Ansicht nach reichen. Radon hat bspw aber auch alle 10mm was im Angebot ab 120 bis 170.


----------



## hometrails (11. Februar 2016)

Die Komponenten liegen doch eh rum am Lager. Willst du heutzutage mitreden, musst du jedes Klientel bedienen. Die größere Zahl Varianten an Rahmen aus Fernost sind da doch das kleinste Problem.


----------



## denis0082 (11. Februar 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damals explizit bspw für das Spectral entschieden, weil mir beim Strive die Spielerei mit dem Shapeshifter auch zuviel war. Canyon könnte sich eigentlich so wie die anderen mit einem 29er in 130mm, 27,5er mit 150 als Enduro und Strive aufstellen, würde meiner Ansicht nach reichen. Radon hat bspw aber auch alle 10mm was im Angebot ab 120 bis 170.


Was man aber so oder so sehen kann. Für mich haben die ganzen Slides zu wenig eigenen Charakter. Aber über pro und contra von Typenvielfalt lässt sich sicher streiten.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (11. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich find's auch nicht besonders sinnvoll die Bikes nach Federweg zu unterscheiden/sortieren so wie Radon es teilw. macht. Es macht doch mehr Sinn nach Einsatzbereich & Vorlieben (und damit Geometrie) zu unterscheiden. Der Federweg kommt dann nachrangig. So gesehen macht Canyon, das schon nicht so schlecht - wenn auch noch eher konservativ. Ich bin gespannt wie Canyon mit dem Plus-Format umgehen wird. Wahrscheinlich wird es wirklich auch ein Spectral welches dann Plus & 29 tragen kann.


----------



## denis0082 (11. Februar 2016)

Vermute ich auch, wie beim Scott Genius oder vielleicht ja mit flip-chip Anpassung so wie Santa Cruz das jetzt macht.

Wobei: Wenn man den aktuellen Bike-Bravos glauben darf gehen die "Experten" für die nächsten Jahre von einer Entwicklung Richtung 2,6" aus. Vielleicht gibt's dann ja bald gar kein 650B+ mehr sondern einfach 650B Rahmen, ausgelegt auf 2,4-2,6" Reifen. Ich würd's mir fast wünschen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (11. Februar 2016)

Nix gegen 2,6. Die kannste auf fast jedem 29er und 27,5er heute schon fahren. Komisch dass die Reifenhersteller diesen Massenmarkt noch nicht erschlossen haben. Die Felgenhersteller sind da weiter.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Februar 2016)

Es ist schwer das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis des hier gerade noch diskutierten Spectral 29 8.9 2016 zu schlagen, aber dieses Einzelstück in M hat definitiv ein noch besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis:

https://www.canyon.com/factory-outlet/#category=mtb-bikes&id=11417

Grüße, Lars

Edit: Ooops, ich habe die Beule im Oberrohr übersehen. Die anderen Gebrauchsspuren sind ja wurscht (die hat man nach 3 harten Trailtouren und einem Abgang eh im Rad), aber die Beule, naja...


----------



## YamaLuft (1. März 2016)

Hi,

würdet ihr eher das Spectral 9.9 SL 2014 aus dem Outlet für 2699 Euro nehmen oder das Spectral 8.9 2016 für 2599.

Ich suche ein Bike das gut klettert und mit dem man auch lange Touren machen kann. 

Jedoch will ich auch bergab nichts vermissen. Habe mich bei Canyon beraten lassen und das Spectral 29 scheint perfekt gemacht für meine Bedürfnisse.

Bin jetzt unsicher wegen den beiden Modellen.

8.9 2016: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-8-9.html 

9.9SL 2014: 
https://www.canyon.com/factory-outlet/#category=mtb-bikes&id=10078


----------



## Abuc (1. März 2016)

Kostet das nicht 2999, Euro das 2014 Modell. 
Aber ehrlich im Jahr 2016 hole ich mir doch kein 2014 Modell, auch wenn da xtr shimanoteile dran ist, es sei denn die geben das zum guten Preis ab, aber 3k dafür noch ist doch arg viel Kohle.
Oder du willst unbedingt Fox feder/Dämpfer dran haben.
Ich habe mir jedenfalls für das 2016 Modell entschieden da ist einfach alles dran und funzt einfach bestens und das zu den Preis v. 2,6k euro, unschlagbar.
Aber die Eierlegende Vollmichsau ist das Spectral auch nicht, es ist ganz klar ein Allmountain-Rad,  Berg hoch geht jedes XC oder Marathon Bike leichter und waß du für Touren fahren willst weißt ich nicht, mein runden v. Ca.40-50 km im Wald gehen wunder bar damit.
Berg runter kannst du schon im Endurobereich mit halten, das macht das Bike alles mit, man muss eben nur den arsch in den Hosen dafür haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YamaLuft (1. März 2016)

Das 9.9 SL 14 gab es kurzzeitig für 2699 im Outlet mit kleinem Kratzer. Ist jetzt schon wieder draußen für meine Größe und den Preis. Ich habe es mir geholt aber bin unschlüssig, ob ich vll doch lieber das 8.9 nehmen soll. Habe noch das Rückgaberecht und bin es bis jetzt nur im Hof gefahren. 

Von den Touren her fahre ich auch ca. 40-50 km wobei ich damit nächstes Jahr auch gerne über die Alpen fahren würde.

Ist die Fox Ausstattung im 9.9 im Nachteil gegenüber der Pike und dem Dbinline Dämpfer im 8.9?


----------



## denis0082 (1. März 2016)

Die Pike ist gegenüber der Fox 32 wohl die etwas bessere All-Mountain-Gabel. Der DB inline Dämpfer hat viele Einstellmöglichkeiten wird aber (v. a. von schwereren Fahrern) oft für seine Haltbarkeit kritisiert.

Das 2014er hat die breiteren Felgen, wenn ich das richtig sehe, dafür hat das 2016er eine 2x11 statt 2x10.

Bei den Anbauteilen finde ich das 2014er etwas "edler", damals wurden noch nicht soviele von Canyon selbst hergestellte sachen verwendet, das ist aber reine Geschmackssache. Du wirst vermutlich auch noch die etwas qualitativeren Zugführungen aus Metall haben. Ausserdem finde ich persönlich die whiskey-brown Lackierung von damals schöner, falls du die ergattert hast. 

Tut sich insgesamt nicht viel. Das 2014 ist vielleicht etwas mehr Trail- als All-Mountain-Bike wegen der Gabel.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. März 2016)

Die Pike ist deutlich besser als die Fox 32 bis zum Jahre 2015. Erst ab 2016 spielt die Fox-Dämpfung wieder auf Augenhöhe mit der der Pike. Sebst in 2016 müßte es aber die Fox 34 sein um gleichzuziehen. Die 32er ist eine weniger steife XC-Gabel und hat m.E. an dem Spectral nix zu suchen. Gruß, Lars

P.S.: wenn es Dir ums Klettern und um lange Touren geht käme evtl. eher das neue Nerve AL 8.9 29 2016 in Frage? Da haste ein leichteres Rad mit ähnlicher Ausstattung und eine gute Gabel die zum Einsatzbereich passt.


----------



## YamaLuft (1. März 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.

Das Nerve 8.9 wiegt sogar mehr als das Spectral 9.9 SL. Ich glaube, dass ich bei dem Nerve bergab etwas vermissen werde.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. März 2016)

Dann behalte doch das leichtere Spectral und wenn Du irgendwann in Zukunft denkst, die Gabel reicht nicht mehr aus, dann tauschste die halt aus.

Mann kann übrigens auch die 2014/15er Fox 32 so abstimmen, dass sie taugt (und nicht im Steilen und beim Bremsen zu stark eintaucht): CTD auf 'D' und dann nur mit maximal ca. 10% Sag abstimmen, keinesfalls mehr.  Dann bergauf und in der Ebene die Trails immer im Descent-Modus fahren (damit Du Komfort hast) und bergab in den 'T'/Trail-Modus schalten damit Du aktiven Support bei größeren Hindernissen und bei höherem Tempo hast. Stimmst Du die Gabel mit 20-25% Sag ab, kannste sie allerdings vergessen und würdest die Pike vermissen.


----------



## Abuc (1. März 2016)

Naja, noch nicht mal eine Runde auf,m trail gedreht und dann schon wieder über neue Teile nachdenken also ich weiß nicht.
Da hol ich mir doch lieber gleich das Bike wo auch meine Wunschausstattung dran ist was man gerne hätte.
Wenn ich mir was neues hole will ich die nächsten 2 jahre in ruhe  Biken ohne das ich mir ständig Kopf zerbrechen was ich austauschen könnte oder muss, ausser die Verschleißteile natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (1. März 2016)

Ich würde es vom hauptsächlichen Einsatzgebiet abhängig machen.Wenn man das Spectral als Tourer mit Reserven in der Abfahrt sieht liegst du mit dem Fox Fahrwerk richtig.
Das 2016er ist klar abfahrtsorientierter.
Aber es ist nicht so das man ohne Pike nicht mehr den Berg runterkommt.
Auch wenn uns Bike Industrie und Bravos gerne was anderes erzählen.Und wenn nicht muss es halt ein Plus Bike sein oder die nächste Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird.
Meiner Meinung nach ist dafür an erster Stelle der Fahrer verantwortlich

Nein,nicht alles neue ist schlecht.Aber das entscheidende,Fahrtechnik und Eier,kann man nicht kaufen


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. März 2016)

Haha - wie wahr. Vollste Zustimmung (zu beiden letzten Posts)!


----------



## Letzte Rille (2. März 2016)

Hab eben auf der Canyon HP gesehen, das nach der 2. Lieferterminverschiebung des Spectrals in XL jetzt "keine Angabe" dort steht. Ja ich weiß, die haben ihre Problemchen bei Canyon, nur das ein Rad erstmal fünf Monate Lieferzeit hat die aber jetzt in den Sternen steht.Das ist zwischen dem was letztes Jahr und auch jetzt erst von Canyon kommuniziert wurde und der Realität doch schon eine ordentliche Differenz. Aber vielleicht ist ja ähnlich wie beim 29er Nerve, hier wurde der Termin von irgendwann im Mai auf April aktualisiert.
Nur mal so als Denkanstoß, es gibt Hersteller, die jetzt schon Final den Release ihrer 2017er Bikes angehen, evtl. sollte ich mich ja auch mit dem Gedanken eines fast schon 2017er Spectral anfreunden.
Jetzt aber mal los Canyon


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. März 2016)

Hast Du denn bestellt oder nicht? Ein Freund hat vor wenigen Wochen ein Spectral bestellt und bereits nach 2,5 Wochen zu Hause gehabt (ganze 4 Wochen früher als angekündigt


----------



## Letzte Rille (2. März 2016)

Wenn es zum Liefertermin keine Angabe gibt ist es für mich nicht Lieferbar. Wieso sollte ich denn dann bestellen?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. März 2016)

Naja, um sicher zu gehen, dass Du die Rahmengröße erhältst welche Du benötigst - bevor irgendwelche Rahmen(-farben/-größen) ausverkauft sind. Natürlich sehr unwahrscheinlich im März.


----------



## denis0082 (2. März 2016)

Das Spectral 29 hat sich wohl bisher ziemlich schleppend verkauft. Es ging hier schon das Gerücht um, dass es sich bei dem einen hier angebotenen Modell quasi um die Restbestände des Rahmens vom vergangenen Jahr handelt (daher auch keine neue Farbe dabei).

Wenn auf der Homepage zu der XL-Größe "keine Angabe" gemacht wird kann das durchaus bedeuten, dass die XL-Rahmen nun weg sind und Canyon auch erstmal keine neuen auflegt. Ich würde denen mal schreiben.


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. März 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Das Spectral 29 hat sich wohl bisher ziemlich schleppend verkauft. Es ging hier schon das Gerücht um, dass es sich bei dem einen hier angebotenen Modell quasi um die Restbestände des Rahmens vom vergangenen Jahr handelt (daher auch keine neue Farbe dabei).


Exaktdas war damals mein erster Gedanke - *"Romans-Reste-Rampe"*
Überlege mir trotzdem, vielleicht noch eines der Letzten zu holen, weil es für mich einfach genial passt.


----------



## Abuc (3. März 2016)

Mit Restbestände wird bestimmt keiner im neuen Verkauf Jahr  starten und das die Hersteller alle große Firmen was zusammen gestrichen haben kann man ja auch überall lesen um weiter Kostengünstig die  anderen Biks anbieten können.
Und warum sollte Canyon die Modelle Reihen jedes Jahr neu erfinden die sind in den Test halt fast überall das Maß der Dinge...kein Unternehmer wird ein erfolgreiches Produkt jedes Jahr komplett neu umbauen, ich denke im Detail ist da doch immer was anderes da, und speziell das 29Spectral ist eben dieses Jahr die wirklich aller bestes Komponenten verbaut sind , die sinn machen an so ein Bike und zu den preis v. eben mal nur 2599;-Euro das hatte es letzte Saison bestimmt nicht gegeben.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (3. März 2016)

Pit, hast Du nicht schon eines?

Warte lieber ab, ob der Rahmen in ähnlicher Geometrie (mit hoffentlich etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel und geringfügig kürzeren Kettenstreben) nicht bald als 27PLUS- und 29-fähiger Rahmen in 2017 wieder stark zurück kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (3. März 2016)

Abuc schrieb:


> Mit Restbestände wird bestimmt keiner im neuen Verkauf Jahr  starten und das die Hersteller alle große Firmen was zusammen gestrichen haben kann man ja auch überall lesen um weiter Kostengünstig die  anderen Biks anbieten können.
> Und warum sollte Canyon die Modelle Reihen jedes Jahr neu erfinden die sind in den Test halt fast überall das Maß der Dinge...kein Unternehmer wird ein erfolgreiches Produkt jedes Jahr komplett neu umbauen, ich denke im Detail ist da doch immer was anderes da, und speziell das 29Spectral ist eben dieses Jahr die wirklich aller bestes Komponenten verbaut sind , die sinn machen an so ein Bike und zu den preis v. eben mal nur 2599;-Euro das hatte es letzte Saison bestimmt nicht gegeben.


Wenn die Restbestände groß genug, kann man damit auch ins neue Jahr gehen. Die massive Reduktion der Typenvielfalt des Spectral 29 bei unveränderter oder sogar größer gewordener Palette vom Spectral 27,5" spricht Bände. Ob das Bike nun gut bewertet wurde oder nicht, besonders erfolgreich scheint es nicht zu sein. Das liegt weniger an der Qualität des Spectral 29 sondern eher an der Präferenz des Kunden von 27,5"-Räder in der All-Mountain-Kategorie. Der echt günstige Preis (wo doch angeblich alles teurer ist dieses Jahr) ist auch eher ein Zeichen dafür, dass man das Rad los haben will.


----------



## Letzte Rille (3. März 2016)

Hab gestern im Chat nachgefragt, eine Produktion in schwarz Gr. XL ist zunächst nicht geplant. Übrigens der Mitarbeiter war freundlich, die Antworten kamen zeitnah und auf mich hat er einen engagierten Kompetenten Eindruck gemacht. Generell hatte ich im Chat mit Canyon noch keine Probleme.


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. März 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Pit, hast Du nicht schon eines?
> 
> Warte lieber ab, ob der Rahmen in ähnlicher Geometrie (mit hoffentlich etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel und geringfügig kürzeren Kettenstreben) nicht bald als 27PLUS- und 29-fähiger Rahmen in 2017 wieder stark zurück kommt...



@Sonnenstern28 :Yes - habe das 2014er-Modell.
Habe aber so'n Gefühl, dass es als reines 29er ausläuft - quasi die Final Edition - da überleg ich schon, eines der letzten zu kaufen...


----------



## Abuc (3. März 2016)

@dennis008 ..Deswegen sind  ja auch keine 29 auf Lager und xl Größen werden gar keine Bestellungen  mehr angenommen weils keiner mag, ist klar...
Und die 27,5 Spectral stapeln sich zur Zeit im Lager. .
Ich glaube eher das canyon gucken will wie gross ist der Absatzmarkt wirklich ist bei den 29 um eventuell ein Carbon Modell nächstes Jahr auf,m Markt zubringen und sie wollen sich nicht nochmal so verschätzten wie beim Nerve carbon modell von vor einiger Zeit mal..Wo sie die von Ihnen angepeilten Preise nur schwer einnehmen konnten.


----------



## denis0082 (3. März 2016)

Das Carbon-Nerve ist gefloppt weil es genau in dem Jahr raus kam, in dem das große 26"-Sterben begann, die Nachfrage nach Bikes mit dieser Laufradgröße massiv eingebrochen ist. Das Canyon bei einem beliebten Rad das Sortiment auf ein einziges Modell runter fährt macht überhaupt keinen Sinn aber glaub das ruhig. Das nächstes Jahr ein Spectral 29 CF kommt halte ich für Wunschdenken. 

Vielleicht kommt nächstes Jahr aber dafür ein Spectral 27,5+, das lässt sich dann bestimmt auch mit 29er Laufrädern fahren. So a la Santa Cruz Hightower.


----------



## Abuc (3. März 2016)

Eh, ja 2012/2013 war gerade die grosse 29 Welle am laufen. Denke ja schon das , dass  die Canyon Leute das auf,m Radar hatten.


----------



## crossy-pietro (4. März 2016)

Aus meiner Beobachtung der letzten Jahre, schätze ich die Koblenzer in der ganzen Modellpolitik ziemlich konservativ und eher abwartend ein. Sie springen nicht direkt auf jeden Trendzug auf - oder sie können einfach nicht schneller reagieren...?

29er, Fatbikes und Carbon kamen erst sehr spät, genauso wie auch die Geos keine großen Ausreißer zeigen - erst recht nicht bei den Brot-und-Butter-Bikes der Nerve-Reihe.
Das alles muß generell nicht schlecht sein, denn wenn die Sachen dann kamen, waren sie stets recht gut ausgereift und durchdacht.

Beim Specki 29 sehe ich u.a. das Problem der Nähe zum Nerve 29er (zu wenig Abgrenzung).


----------



## YamaLuft (6. März 2016)

Ich bin mit meinem 9.9SL 2014 heute mal die erste größere Runde gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich das Bike bis jetzt sehr geil finde. Mit dem Kletterverhalten bin ich irgendwie absolut zufrieden. Klar, mit dem Hardtail von meinem Kumpel, das ich vor Kurzem mal geliehen hatte, kam ich deutlich besser hoch, aber die Erwartungen hatte ich jetzt auch nicht an das Spectral. Das HT wiegt ja auch nochmal ein gutes Stück weniger. 

Auch bergab hat mir das Spectral Freude bereitet. Allerdings muss ich noch etwas mit der Gabel- und Dämpfereinstellung herumexperimentieren, da die Gabel, wenn es etwas steiler wird, sehr weit abtaucht (wie von Sonnenstern angemerkt), der Dämpfer hingegen manchmal etwas hart war. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner Fahrweise. Habe momentan einen SAG von ca. 15-20% und werde mal die Einstellung, die Sonnenstern vorgeschlagen hat, ausprobieren...

Mich würde echt mal ein direkter Vergleich zum 29er 2016 interessieren, um zu sehen wie da das Kletterverhalten und die Bergabfahrten sind und, ob man in den beiden Bereichen große Unterschiede spürt. Bergab habe ich bisher rausgelesen, dass man mit der 8.9er Ausstattung wohl etwas mehr fun hat.

Daher nochmal 2 Punkte, zu denen mich eure Meinung interessieren würde:

a) Denkt ihr bergauf merkt man einen starken Unterschied zwischen dem 8.9 2016 und dem 9.9SL 2014? Es sind immerhin 350 Gramm mehr Gewicht beim 8.9er.

b) Findet ihr 2699 Euro ok für das 9.9SL 14 für die Ausstattung? Hier nochmal der Link zum Bike (habe aber nur 2699 bezahlt und ne andere Größe): https://www.canyon.com/factory-outlet/#category=mtb-bikes&id=10078 

VG


----------



## ravenride (6. März 2016)

YamaLuft schrieb:


> Mich würde echt mal ein direkter Vergleich zum 29er 2016 interessieren, um zu sehen wie da das Kletterverhalten und die Bergabfahrten sind und, ob man in den beiden Bereichen große Unterschiede spürt. Bergab habe ich bisher rausgelesen, dass man mit der 8.9er Ausstattung wohl etwas mehr fun hat.
> 
> Daher nochmal 2 Punkte, zu denen mich eure Meinung interessieren würde:
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das 2014 modell nicht, soll aber von der geometrie kürzer wie das 2015 bzw. 2016 modell sein, dass habe ich irgendwo gelesen. Ich muss sagen, dass 9.9 von 2015 hat wenig schwächen, ist sehr gelungen und macht in jeder lage viel spaß. Die eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es wohl nur im bikerhimmel.

a) 350 gr. mehrgewicht machen sich bei fahren nicht bemerkbar. Außer diese wären am laufradsatz eingespart worden!

b) 2x11 wäre mir persönlich lieber, bei 2x10 fehlt mir ein berggang bei ca. 25% steigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (7. März 2016)

Der 29er Rahmen wurde nicht verändert. Nur der 27.5 wurde ab 2015 länger.Der war auch extrem kurz.Mit der 11fach hast du aber auch keinen leichteren Gang.


----------



## merida-fahrer (7. März 2016)

Doch, das aktuelle Spectral 29 hat eine leicht andere Geometrie. Siehe Test des 2015er Modells:http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...in-bikes-29-canyon-spectral-al-99/a27675.html


----------



## mot.2901 (7. März 2016)

Dann stimmen die Mountain Bike Angaben nicht.Ich weiß die Geodaten der Größe M von 2015 und die sind 2016 gleich. 
..


----------



## z3rberus (8. März 2016)

Nabend Leute!
Könntet ihr mal bitte was zu meiner Sitzhaltung auf dem angehängten Bild sagen....zu groß? wäre L besser ?
Ich sitz auf dem XL-Spectral von nem netten Mitforisten.
Ich bin 1,90m, SL 93,5cm. Arme 64cm
Eigentlich fand ich's ok - hatte jedoch ein leichtes Ziehen zwischen den Schulterblättern. Das Bike hatte nen 60er Vorbau und nen Lenker mit ca. 15 oder 20 mm rise.


----------



## denis0082 (8. März 2016)

Also für mich siehts nicht zu groß aus. Sofern man sowas von einem Foto aus beurteilen kann, würde ich schätzen, dass dir L eher zu kurz wäre und die Sattelüberhöhung recht heftig.

So wie du zwischen L und XL stehst bin ich zwischen M und L und würde nach meinen Erfahrungen inzwischen eher zur größeren Rahmengröße tendieren, gerade bei Canyon.


----------



## RingelRS (8. März 2016)

*Hi z3rberus. Falls es hilft: Ich hab das Bike in L und bin 1,86 groß. Manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob nicht für mich sogar XL besser gewesen wäre, wenn ich Fotos von mir auf dem Bike sehe. Ansonsten fühle ich mich aber schon wohl...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (8. März 2016)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Dann stimmen die Mountain Bike Angaben nicht.Ich weiß die Geodaten der Größe M von 2015 und die sind 2016 gleich.
> ..


ich meinte, dass 2014 war etwas kürzer wie das 2015 modell. 2015 und 2016 sollten identische rahmen sein.


----------



## Letzte Rille (9. März 2016)

@z3rberus Kleiner dürfte der Rahmen nicht sein, evtl. die Vorbaulänge oder den Rise des Lenkers evtl. sogar beides ändern. Du sitzt da ja schon ziemlich gerade drauf.
@All Seht mal auf die HP vom Spectral 9.9, ist in XL ausverkauft, ein Rad das 2016 bis jetzt nicht lieferbar war. Heh? Bei Canyon braucht man anscheinend Monate um zu merken, das man keine Rahmen in XL produziert bzw. keine auf Lager hat, obwohl in der Verfügbarkeit  bis vor kurzem was anderes angezeigt wurde. Das wird immer doller bei denen.
Da bleibt für große Menschen dann nur ein Nerve .9 oder ein anderer Hersteller.


----------



## z3rberus (9. März 2016)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen. Also ich hab ein bestätigtes 8.9 in XL electric blue in der Warteschlange ;-)


----------



## mot.2901 (9. März 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> ich meinte, dass 2014 war etwas kürzer wie das 2015 modell. 2015 und 2016 sollten identische rahmen sein.



In diesem PDF von 2014 zum Spectral kannst du die Geos mit den heutigen vergleichen.Die 27.5 sind von 14 auf 15 alle 1,5 cm länger.
Bei den 29er stimmen manche Größen nicht zu 100% sind aber ziemlich gleich.Eher eine falsche Angabe als absichtliche Anderung.
Bei Größe M bei 29,auf die ich mich bezog,sind alle Modelljahre gleich.
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2016/spectral-al-8-0.html


----------



## Bollock1 (12. März 2016)

Zur Info,
habe gerade gesehen, dass das 8.9 in XL wieder verfügbar ist. Jedoch nur in blau.


----------



## Bollock1 (12. März 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Also für mich siehts nicht zu groß aus. Sofern man sowas von einem Foto aus beurteilen kann, würde ich schätzen, dass dir L eher zu kurz wäre und die Sattelüberhöhung recht heftig.
> 
> So wie du zwischen L und XL stehst bin ich zwischen M und L und würde nach meinen Erfahrungen inzwischen eher zur größeren Rahmengröße tendieren, gerade bei Canyon.



Dennis, darf ich nach deiner Größe / Schrittlänge fragen? Welche Rahmengröße hast du, und was würdest du emfehlen?
Ich bin 1,76 / SL 85 und  hätte beim Sectral 8.9 das M ausgewählt. Das habe ich beim Nerve 9.9 auch.

Danke, Bollock


----------



## denis0082 (13. März 2016)

Hi Bollock, ich habe fast die gleichen Maße: 1,77m / 85cm.

Fahre auch ein Nerve 29 in M, das mir auch noch passt, aber eine Nummer größer würde auch gut passen. Ich habe auch mit allen Spacern unter positiv montiertem Vorbau noch eine Sattelüberhöhung die man auch bei einem Cross-Country Bike durchgehen lassen würde. Der Reach ist mit dem 80er Vorbau entspannt, dürfte aber wegen mir auch länger auf keinen Fall aber kürzer sein.

Das Spectral 29 ist ähnlich kurz aber deutlich höher, von daher wäre meine Entscheidung doch nicht so klar wie ich erst dachte. Beim vergleichbaren Stumpjumper 29 passte mir der L-Rahmen deutlich besser.


----------



## mohiva (13. März 2016)

Wenn ihr eure Schrittlänge messt, zieht ihr den Gegenstand zwischen euren Beinen wirklich komplette hoch bis nichts mehr geht und es schon weh tut oder eher entspannt. Wenn ich zum Beispiel eine Wasserwaage nehme und die bis zum Damm komplette hochziehe komme ich auf eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Wenn ich es eher entspannt mache dann so auf ca. 85 cm. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen A4 Ordner nehme was ja schon eher der Breite eines Sattels entspricht, sind es sogar nur 82/83 cm.

Ich bin 179 cm Groß und habe mir das Spectral in M bestellt. Nachdem ich hier aber lese das ihr bei einer kleinen Größe auch schon zum L tendiert, mache ich mir gerade ein bisschen sorgen. Der Canyon Rechner hat mir damals M ausgegeben. Ich wollte es gerade noch mal checken aber der Rechner scheint gerade nicht zu funktionieren. Es wird keine Größe angezeigt wenn ich alle Maße eingebe und auf den berechnen Button klicke.

Im Eingangspost zu diesem Thread habe ja auch einige User ihre Größen aufgelistet. Wenn man da schaut, dann liege ich mit M eigentlich schon richtig, würde ich sagen.


----------



## denis0082 (13. März 2016)

Bis zum Damm und nix mehr geht, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze, ist der da ja auch kein Platz mehr.  Ich nehme wenn möglich eine große Wasserwaage oder zur Not ein etwas breiteres Brett auf dass ich dann aber auch eine kleine Wasserwaage lege. Und wirklich Prüfen, dass das "Messinstrument" parallel zum Boden ist wenn man den Strich macht. So habe ich auch plötzlich 2cm mehr als bei früheren Messungen.

Soweit ich weiß, wird beim Canyon Rechner bei den Fullys fast durchgehend ab ca. 87 oder 88cm Größe L angeboten.


----------



## mot.2901 (13. März 2016)

Bei Canyon messen sie auf jeden Fall bis nichts mehr geht
Ich selbst habe 79 cm gemessen,bei Canyon 82 cm
Mit 174/82 habe ich M.Den Vorbau habe ich aber um 10mm verlängert.Sonst ist es mir zu kurz,vor allem im Stehen.
Über den Winter bin ich mit meinem 09er Stumpjumper gefahren.Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Spectral.Das ist schon noch deutlich kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohiva (13. März 2016)

Es scheint nur der Rechner für das AL 8.9 nicht zu gehen. Wenn ich den Rechner für das CF 9.0 nehme, dann wird mir mit den neuen Daten 179 cm / 88 cm die Größe L empfohlen. Das Rad sollte eigentlich nächste Woche kommen.  Freut sich halt ein anderer


----------



## Leeway (13. März 2016)

Jetzt warte doch erst mal bis es da ist, setz dich drauf und vielleicht passt es ja doch. Ich bin 1,84, Sl 87 und hab das CF 9.0 in L. Es ist sehr angenehm, hat aber auf den ersten Eindruck riesig gewirkt und vermutlich hätte auch die M gepasst, eben mit mehr Auszug der Sattelstütze.


----------



## mot.2901 (13. März 2016)

Manche fahren bei meiner Größe oder sogar noch größer ein S.Für mich unvorstellbar
Aber es kommt halt auch auf die gesammten Körperproportionen an.Und was man gewohnt ist.


----------



## mohiva (13. März 2016)

Ich habe vorhin mal eine E-Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Mal sehen was die sagen. Ich fahre gerade noch ein 20 Zoll Cube Hardtail was von der Größe echt gut passt. Ich hatte auch mal ein Cube Stereo in 18 Zoll probe gefahren was mir aber irgendwie zu klein aussah. Der Verkäufer meinte nur "geht schon" ohne mich mal nachzumessen. Schrittlänge hat Ihn gar nicht interessiert.


----------



## Leeway (13. März 2016)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass Cube auch eher kleine Rahmen baut. Habe hier noch einen LTD Rahmen in 18 Zoll und der ist winzig.


----------



## Bollock1 (14. März 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Hi Bollock, ich habe fast die gleichen Maße: 1,77m / 85cm.
> 
> Fahre auch ein Nerve 29 in M, das mir auch noch passt, aber eine Nummer größer würde auch gut passen. Ich habe auch mit allen Spacern unter positiv montiertem Vorbau noch eine Sattelüberhöhung die man auch bei einem Cross-Country Bike durchgehen lassen würde. Der Reach ist mit dem 80er Vorbau entspannt, dürfte aber wegen mir auch länger auf keinen Fall aber kürzer sein.
> 
> Das Spectral 29 ist ähnlich kurz aber deutlich höher, von daher wäre meine Entscheidung doch nicht so klar wie ich erst dachte. Beim vergleichbaren Stumpjumper 29 passte mir der L-Rahmen deutlich besser.


 
Hi Denis, danke Antwort!
Was meinst du mit "das Spectral 29 ist HÖHER"? Lenker ist  höher oder die Sattelüberhöhung oder insgesamt höher?
Würdest also eher zum L tendieren, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe?
Bist du das 29er Spectral schon gefahren, oder schließt du aus den Geometrie-Werten?

Ich habe halt schon einen hohen bergauf-Anteil. Da sollte sich man dann auch nicht zu aufrecht sitzen. Überlegung wäre, ein L zu nehmen und einen kürzeren Vorbau zu verwenden, hmmmm schwierig...  ;-))


----------



## denis0082 (14. März 2016)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Hi Denis, danke Antwort!
> Was meinst du mit "das Spectral 29 ist HÖHER"? Lenker ist  höher oder die Sattelüberhöhung oder insgesamt höher?
> Würdest also eher zum L tendieren, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe?
> Bist du das 29er Spectral schon gefahren, oder schließt du aus den Geometrie-Werten?
> ...


Der Stack ist mit 614mm deutlich höher als beim 2014 Nerve 29 mit 597.9mm (beide M), das liegt vor allem am eher kurzen Steuerrohr des Nerve 29 (100mm bei Größe M, gleiche Länge wie bei Größe S).
Dazu kommt noch der 5mm Rise vom Lenker. Heisst also mein Nerve 29 in M mit allen Spacern unterm Vorbau (+ca 20mm) ist vorne knapp so hoch wie ein Spectral 29 in M ohne Spacer. Die 20mm Spielraum nach oben sollten es dann möglich machen die richtige Höhe zu finden. So tief wie mein Nerve 29 vorne ist würde ich ein All-Mountain nämlich nicht unbedingt haben wollen.

Das Spectral 29 bin ich nie gefahren, aber das Spectral 27,5 in L für einen Nachmittag. Das hat ähnliche Maße und ich fands eigentlich ziemlich passend, hätte nur einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau montiert (so 50mm). Sonst hab ich mich darauf eigentlich spontan ziemlich wohl gefühlt. EDIT: Es war dabei glaube ich ein 10mm Spacer über dem Vorbau.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. März 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Der 29er - Spectral Rahmen wurde nicht geändert: die Rahmengeometrie ist gleich geblieben. Unterschiedliche Angaben haben mit der verbauten Gabel zu tun da sich die Fox 32 130 von der Pike 130 sowohl in Bauhöhe als auch Vorbiegung (=Rake = Offset) unterscheiden. Die Canyon-Angaben für das M mit Fox 32 130 sind falsch, mein Nachmessen führt definitiv zu anderen Ergebnissen. Evtl. stimmen ja die neueren Angaben der Bike im oben verlinkten Beitrag.

Ich bin übrigens 1,81m mit kurzem Reach (längere Beine aber vglw. kürzerer Oberkörper mit kürzeren Armen) und fahre ein M. Sattel durchaus ordentlich ausgezogen (aber sogar ganz vorne montiert für steilen Sitzwinkel zum Klettern) und 2 Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Finde es sowohl im Sitzen bergauf als auch im Stehen bei abgesenktem Sattel bergab hervorragend.

Einfach draufsetzen und testen. Soviel Zeit und Aufwand solltet Ihr Euch schon nehmen (selbst wenn man nach Koblenz düsen muss oder ein Rad wieder verpacken und zurück schicken muss). Alles andere ist blanke Theorie und bringt nix.

Zur Fox 32, das Eintauchen läßt sich mit weniger Sag leicht verhindern. Nur bei ganz steilen, stufigen Downhills braucht man dann noch den Trail-Modus. Generell verliert man immer etwas Feinfühligkeit bei kleinen Hindernissen im Vergleich zu einer Pike oder neuen 2016er Fox 34. Eine dadurch etwas straffere Gabel mögen aber viele. Und den Federweg ausnutzen gelingt bei der Fox 32 auch gut. So schlecht ist die Gabel nicht - allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht steif genug für Fahrer über 80kg.

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## mohiva (15. März 2016)

Ich habe eine Antwort vom Canyon Support erhalten und sie empfehlen mir die Größe L. Hier sind mal meine Daten:

Körpergröße: 179 cm
Schrittlänge: 88 cm
Gewicht: 75 kg
Torsolänge 63 cm
Schulterbreite: 43 cm
Armlänge 64 cm

Ich werde meine Bestellung jetzt anpassen. Vielleicht finde ich den 4 Wochen bis zur Lieferung auch nochmal Zeit nach Koblenz zu fahren um mich direkt vor Ort beraten zu lassen. Als Einsteiger ist man dann doch schon ganz schön überfordert mit den ganzen Maßen und Berechnungen was die perfekte Rahmengröße angeht. Man will ja auch nichts falsch machen bei so einer Menge Geld.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. März 2016)

Das wird schon passen. Zur Not machste den Sattel ganz nach vorne und montierst einen superkurzen Vorbau. Steiler Sitzwinkel, längeres Oberrohr und kurzer Vorbau mit breitem Lenker sind eh gerade im Trend. Der L-Rahmen wäre so auch für mich kein Problem gewesen - das habe ich schon bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz auf dem Canyon-Parkplatz gemerkt. Ich habe mich dann bewußt für den kürzeren Radstand des ebenfalls zur Probe gefahrenen M-Rahmens entschieden weil ich Bedenken hatte, dass "ein 29er" zu wenig wendig sein würde (die sind zumindest beim Spectral 29 unbegründet). Den Radstand habe ich mit meiner neuen 2016er Fox 34 mit 140mm Federweg und 51mm Offset mittlerweile auch fast auf L-Niveau ;-)


----------



## jmertgen (15. März 2016)

mohiva schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Antwort vom Canyon Support erhalten und sie empfehlen mir die Größe L. Hier sind mal meine Daten:
> 
> Körpergröße: 179 cm
> Schrittlänge: 88 cm
> ...


Wenn du M bestellt hast bleib dabei... Bei 180 würde ich nicht zum Leben greifen...  
43ger Schulter... Klein Arnold 
Wer weiß wie du gemessen hast... Fahr sonst lieber nach Koblenz. 

Beste Grüße.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (15. März 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Wenn du M bestellt hast bleib dabei... Bei 180 würde ich nicht zum Leben greifen...
> 43ger Schulter... Klein Arnold
> Wer weiß wie du gemessen hast... Fahr sonst lieber nach Koblenz.
> 
> ...


L..... Sollte das heißen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (15. März 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> L..... Sollte das heißen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Bei deinen Angegebenen Daten von 88... 63...bleinen noch 28cm von Brustbein bis Oberkante Kopf 
Weiß nicht sieht irgendwie komisch aus.... Und die Armlänge? 
Messen ist nicht gleich Messen... Wenn Koblenz nicht zu weit für dich ist fahr hin! 
Ich würde dir zum M raten! 

Beste Grüße..... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohiva (15. März 2016)

Hmmm, kann sein das ich da Blödsinn gemessen habe. Die Schrittlänge stimmt aber definitiv. Ich habe mal zwei Fotos auf meinem aktuellen Bike sowie die Geometrie-Daten des Bikes angehängt. Ich habe Aktuell die Rahmenhöhe von 50,8 cm. Kann mal da jemand was dazu sagen, wenn man die Daten vom Spectral vergleicht.


----------



## mot.2901 (15. März 2016)

Ich denke du wirst L brauchen.Ich finde das Cube sieht schon so aus als ob es nicht viel kleiner sein dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (15. März 2016)

Ich würde, wie vom Support empfohlen, auf L wechseln. Damit stehts dann 2:2, oder 

Die Angaben vom Cube sind etwas dürftig, aber zumindest die Länge lässt sich wohl vergleichen. Ich versuchs mal: Das Cube scheint mir einen 90-100mm Vorbau zu haben (wie seht ihr das?).

Somit wäre deine Oberrohrlänge + Vorbaulänge auf dem Cube zwischen *686mm* (bei 90mm Vorbau) und *696mm* (bei 100mm Vorbau)
Beim Spectral 29 in M: *655mm*
Beim Spectral 29 in L: *679mm*

Du würdest also mit beiden Größen spürbar aufrechter sitzen und du sitz auf dem Cube eigentlich schon fast moderat. Ich glaube mit L fährst du gut. Wirst dann vermutlich 10-15mm der Spacer über dem Vorbau montieren wollen (oder den Gabelschaft kürzen) um etwas mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen zu können aber das siehst du dann ja durch rumprobieren.


----------



## mohiva (15. März 2016)

Ja das Cube hat einen 100er Vorbau


----------



## denis0082 (15. März 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Das wird schon passen. Zur Not machste den Sattel ganz nach vorne...


Hi Sonnenstern28, ich hab das bisher immer ähnlich gemacht aber nachdem ich jetzt mal die Ergonomie-Experten-Tips relativ genau befolgt habe, bin ich tatsächlich bekehrt: Ich richte den Sattel inzwischen nur noch nach der Tretlagerposition aus (Kurbelarme parallel zum Boden > Lot über Tibiakopf fällen und das sollte dann durch die Pedalachse gehen, +/- 2cm). Nach kurzer Umgewöhnungsphase fühlt sich das tatsächlich "richtiger" an.


----------



## jmertgen (15. März 2016)

Erstmal kannst das Cube mit dem Spectral garnicht vergleichen....volkommen anderer Einsatzbereich! 
Dann hat das M Spectral 59ger Oberrohr  so wie dein L Cube. 
Und das Spectral hat Radstand von 114 in M und dein L Cube nur 109...  In L
Bleib beim M 
Wofür willst eigentlich das Spectral nutzen? 
Auf Spectral sitzt man auch aufrechter und entspant... Die Arme sollten leicht abgewinkelt und nicht so gesteckt sein wie auf dem Cube. 
Das Spectral ist ein all mountain Trail bike in 29 Zoll... Nicht vergessen.. 29 ist kein 26!
Beste Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (15. März 2016)

Durch den 4cm kürzeren Vorbau als beim Cube wäre M viel zu kurz.
Und der Sattel müsste auch arg weit raus.

Das L wird Dir super taugen.

3:3


----------



## jmertgen (15. März 2016)

Fahr zu Canyon und lass dich da mal ordentlich beraten! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (15. März 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Fahr zu Canyon und lass dich da mal ordentlich beraten!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Eins noch....miss mal bei deinem Cube von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel am Sitzrohr lang! 
Wenn du die Sattelhöhe richtig eingestellt hast. 
Das würde mich mal interessieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohiva (16. März 2016)

> Eins noch....miss mal bei deinem Cube von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel am Sitzrohr lang!



Das sind 71,5 cm


----------



## jmertgen (16. März 2016)

mohiva schrieb:


> Das sind 71,5 cm


Wenn du richtig sitzt hast du dann eine Schrittlänge von ca. 82cm....und nicht 88.....
Also M
Fahre nach Koblenz.... 
Beste Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohiva (16. März 2016)

Du siehst aber schon das mein Bein nicht richtig durchgedrückt ist. Oder wie hast du das jetzt berechnet? Ich denke wenn man wirklich die Wasserwaage bis nichts mehr geht hoch zieht dann kann man eigentlich nichts falsch messen. Ich kann aber davon auch nochmal gern ein Foto machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (16. März 2016)

mohiva schrieb:


> Du siehst aber schon das mein Bein nicht richtig durchgedrückt ist. Oder wie hast du das jetzt berechnet? Ich denke wenn man wirklich die Wasserwaage bis nichts mehr geht hoch zieht dann kann man eigentlich nichts falsch messen. Ich kann aber davon auch nochmal gern ein Foto machen.


Wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt sollte eine Pedale ganz unten sein...die Ferse vom Fuß drauf stehen...das andere Bein einfach hängen lassen... Die Hüfte waagerecht sein... Und das Bein wo mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal steht sollte "Nicht"  ganz durchgestreckt sein und noch ein wenig Spiel im Knie haben. 
Wasserwage zieht man nicht bis geht nicht mehr... 
Tu dir einen Gefallen bleib beim M... 
Oder fahre nach Koblenz. 
Und dann berichte hier mal was es geworden ist. 

So wie du die Sattelhöhe auf deinem Rad eingestellt hast ist doch für dich die "richtige" sitzhöhe... Wie so willst du denn dann noch weiter raus mit Sattel...? 

Beste Grüße...... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (16. März 2016)

mohiva schrieb:


> Das sind 71,5 cm


Wie ich das auf dem Bild so sehen kann hast du 0 Sattelüberhöhung... Sollte bei nem Hardtail aber nen bissel anderst ausschauen. 
Oder ist der Lenker noch höher als wie der Sattel? 

Beste Grüße.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (16. März 2016)

Ferndiagnose ist immer Schwirig... Lass dich echt mal besser Fachkundig beraten! 
Und nicht hier im Forum...das macht keinen Sinn. 

Das mal so meine Empfehlung für Dich 

Beste Grüße..... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (16. März 2016)

Technische Dinge kann man hier besser besprechen... Aber Sitzpositionen...das geht nicht... Jeder Misst anderst und an handen von Bildern geht das auch nicht richtig.. Da der Blickwinkel der Kamera auch wieder was verfälschen kann. 

Beste Grüße..... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini069 (16. März 2016)

Genau.
Jedoch  :
KG181cm und SL 86,5cm
Habe früher immer M gekauft.
Jetzt doch voll überzeugt von L (Reach 450mm fühlt sogar super)


----------



## jmertgen (16. März 2016)

Gemini069 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Jedoch  :
> KG181cm und SL 86,5cm
> Habe früher immer M gekauft.
> Jetzt doch voll überzeugt von L (Reach 450mm fühlt sogar super)


Okay..... Jeder wie er sich wohlfühlt. 
Kommt ja dann auch noch auf das Modell... Und den Einsatzbereich an. 
Nur Empfehlen würde "Ich" DAS NICHT. 

Beste Grüße...... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bollock1 (16. März 2016)

mohiva schrieb:


> Du siehst aber schon das mein Bein nicht richtig durchgedrückt ist. Oder wie hast du das jetzt berechnet? Ich denke wenn man wirklich die Wasserwaage bis nichts mehr geht hoch zieht dann kann man eigentlich nichts falsch messen. Ich kann aber davon auch nochmal gern ein Foto machen.


 
Juhu, auf das Foto bin ich aber schon gespannt!
Aber bitte fest bis gaaanz nach oben ziehen...


----------



## mohiva (16. März 2016)

Um das jetzt mal vielleicht zum Schluss zu bringen. Ich denke ich kann beruhigt alle beide Größen fahren. Es gibt in beiden Fällen Maßnahmen die ich ergreifen kann um meine Sitzposition zu optimieren. Da ich nicht weiß ob ich in den nächsten 4 Wochen Zeit habe nach Koblenz zu fahren, werde ich jetzt nicht nochmal auf M zurück wechseln, da ich für mich persönlich das Gefühl habe das L einen Tick besser passen wird. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann werde ich es zurück schicken und auf M wechseln.

Vielen Dank für eure fachkundige Hilfe und die Geduld die ihr mit mir hattet


----------



## ravenride (18. März 2016)

mohiva schrieb:


> werde ich jetzt nicht nochmal auf M zurück wechseln, da ich für mich persönlich das Gefühl habe das L einen Tick besser passen wird.


Du kannst auf jeden fall beide größen fahren, dass L wird auf den trails durch den längeren radstand und das oberrohr nicht so wendig sein wie das M. Die entscheidung kann dir leider niemand abnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (25. März 2016)

Durch den (leider) vglw. steilen Lenkwinkel von 68 bis 68,5 Grad wird Dir auch der L-Rahmen wendig genug erscheinen.


----------



## Bollock1 (25. März 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Durch den (leider) vglw. steilen Lenkwinkel von 68 bis 68,5 Grad wird Dir auch der L-Rahmen wendig genug erscheinen.



Pike auf 140 oder 150 travelln, dann wird auch der Lenkwinkel flacher...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (25. März 2016)

140 = 67,8 und 150 = ca 67 Grad. Aber das Tretlager kommt hoch und der Sitzwinkel wird flacher. Nicht gut....


----------



## Bollock1 (27. März 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> 140 = 67,8 und 150 = ca 67 Grad. Aber das Tretlager kommt hoch und der Sitzwinkel wird flacher. Nicht gut....



Okay, das mit der Tretlagerhöhe ist mir klar (aber sind die paar mm wirklich entscheidend?) 

Aber ne generelle Frage zum Sitzwinkel: Ich stelle ja die Sattelposition mit der Knielotmethode ein. Somit individualisiere ich den Sitzwinkel. 

Wenn ich jetzt Gabel verlängere,stimmt ja das Knielot nichtmehr, also Sattel nach vorne stellen. Bleibt dann nicht der effektive Sitzwinkel gleich oder zumindest ähnlich,  da ich ja Federwegsverlängerung mit Sattel nach vorne stellen kompensiere? 

Oder hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (28. März 2016)

m.E. hast Du recht.

Die paar mm am Tretlager machen übrigens schnell ca. 1cm aus.

Merkt man das wirklich ?


----------



## carasc (28. März 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> m.E. hast Du recht.
> 
> Die paar mm am Tretlager machen übrigens schnell ca. 1cm aus.
> 
> Merkt man das wirklich ?


Bei 1cm mehr fw wandert das Tretlager aber keinen cm nach oben. Denke außerdem das bei den heutigen steilen sitzwinkeln das Problem in dieser Richtung auch eher nur in den Köpfen besteht als in der Realität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (28. März 2016)

Ich teste es gerade durch: 2016er Fox 34 140mm und -1Grad Winkelsteuersatz der unter dem Steuerrohr (leider) auch 13mm "aufbaut". Gabel ist schon drin und fährt sich wie erwartet deutlich besser als die 130mm 32er mit CTD. Allerdings wirkt die Lenkung immer noch sehr spitz/nervös/wendig da die Gabel immerhin 51mm Offset hat. Der Steuersatz folgt bald. Lenkwinkel liegt derzeit bei ca. 67,8 statt 68,5 und mit dem Steuersatz dann bei ca. 66,3. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob das dann too much ist oder eben einfach nur genial. Der Radstand ändert sich von 1140 auf 1160mm um immerhin 2cm (1cm durch die Gabel und 1cm durch den Steuersatz) - ist damit aber m.E. noch nicht zu lang. Ich habe wenig Sorge dass das Rad seine Wendigkeit verliert - bin nur unsicher bzgl. des Sitzwinkels bei steilen Anstiegen und bzgl. der Fahrstabilität in schnellen Kurven wg. des ca. 12mm höheren Tretlagers.


----------



## dom_i (30. März 2016)

29er in XL ist mal wieder ausverkauft. Weiß jemand ob hier zukünftig noch nachproduziert wird? Die angegebenen Liefertermine standen ja alle in der Zukunft... also waren das alles Vorbestellungen und nun ist es ausverkauft? Oder produzziert Canyon generell keine Lagerware mehr?


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. März 2016)

Bin jeden Tag auf der Seite: die XL'er sind schon mehrere Tage ausverkauft - seit gestern auch der blaue L'er-Rahmen.

M.M.n. sind das vom Specki-29er nur noch die Reste der Rahmen aus 2015 - daher auch keine neuen Farben wie die 2016er-Modelle.
Watt weg is, is weg...
Sieht halt dadurch auch so aus, als würde das 29"-Spectral in 2017 nicht mehr kommen - schade - ich "liebe" es.

Alle anderen Modelle: habe mal gehört, daß zum Start jeder neuen Saison, pro Modell eine bestimmte Stückzahl festgelegt wird, diese wird dann gebaut und abverkauft.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (30. März 2016)

Kauft Euch doch das modernere 29er Jeffsy vom deutschen Direktversender YT ...


----------



## Abuc (30. März 2016)

Nichts gefunden auf der YT Seite vom 29 bike


----------



## maniac66 (30. März 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Kauft Euch doch das modernere 29er Jeffsy vom deutschen Direktversender YT ...


Weißt du du da mehr...? YT lässt doch erst Anfang April die Katze aus dem Sack...

Winterpause ist Schnee von Gestern!


----------



## dom_i (30. März 2016)

Ja, das 29er in blau war schonmal ausverkauft und eine Woche später war es wieder vorrätig. Entweder Rückläufer oder sie haben noch was im Lager gefunden... ärgerlich. Ich brauch so ein großes Bike!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (7. April 2016)

sorry for off-topic: "YT Yeffsy"  ein 140mm Aggro Trail 29er ;-)

https://www.yt-industries.com/cat/index/sCategory/197


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. April 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> sorry for off-topic: "YT Yeffsy"  ein 140mm Aggro Trail 29er ;-)
> 
> https://www.yt-industries.com/cat/index/sCategory/197



Hui...
sollte Canyon das Specki 29 nicht mehr bringen, is mal definitiv ne Alternative (günstiges Modell schon mit Pike, SLX komplett und Reverb)


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (7. April 2016)

Sag ich doch. Ist das erste moderne, aggressive UND bezahlbare 29er Trailbike. Bei den anderen fangen nur die Rahmensets ja schon bei 2700 EUR an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abuc (8. April 2016)

Eh, die ausgeliefert werden ist ja eh schon fast der Sommer rum..


----------



## fireblade999 (8. April 2016)

Hallo,

habe heute mein Spectral AL 8.9 geliefert bekommen.
Sieht Hammer aus.
Aber das Zusammenschrauben hat länger gedauert als erhofft.

Komme mit dem DB Crane Inline Dämpfer nicht zurecht :-(
Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, wie man den einstellen soll?
Wie kann man HSC, HSR, LSC und LSR erstmal auf null drehen? Immer gegen den Uhrzeigensinn mit dem Imbus drehen, bis man einen starken Widerstand spürt?
Was bedeutet dann Turns und Clicks?
Ist Turns eine ganze Umdrehung im Uhrzeigensinn und Clicks, einhörbarer kleiner Klick?
War bei Euch schon das Basissetup eingestellt?
Habe jetzt die Befürchtung, dass ich den Dämpfer komplett verstellt habe :-(

Außerdem wiegt das Bike mit Pedalen (Shiamano PD-A530) ganze 14 KG in Rahmengrösse L.
Hatte mit etwas weniger gerechnet.

Ich bitte um Eure Hilfe.

Vielen Dank und ein sonniges Wochenende.
VG


----------



## Abuc (8. April 2016)

Hi, jop mein rad hat auch in gr.S 13,3kg auf die waage gebracht aus dem Karton ohne pedale, viell. IST die blaue Farbe doch zuviel dran.
Den Inline Dämpfer kann man ja nicht viel verkehrt machen, wenn du die schrauben rein drehst ist eben alles zu und alles fühlt sich bockhard an und wenn man eben alles rausdreht geht alles sehr leicht.
Zuerst ist klar stellts den Sag auf dein Gewicht ein.
Die Lsr/Lsc schrauben habe ich garnicht angefasst sollten ja v. Canyon schon voreingestellt sein.
Habe dann nur eben High Druckstufe komplett zu geschraubt und die High Zugstufe komplett raus gedreht, dann erst die Druckstufe angepasst allso aufgedreht und dann eben die Zugstufe immer klick für klick wieder zugemacht bis alles gepasst hat.
Wenn due die Low schräubchen schon verstellt hast, dann such dir dochnochmal vom Inliner die setup Karte raus, da war nochmal ein grundsetup dabei..
Hoffe habe nichts vergessen..bb


----------



## mot.2901 (9. April 2016)

Am besten stellst du zuerst alle Einstellungen auf ganz offen.Aber Vorsicht die Schrauben nicht überdrehen.
Dann stellst du Sag ein.Im Sitzen auf ca. 15mm Negativfederweg.
Jetzt die empfohlenen Einstellungen von Canyon einstellen.Turns ist eine Umdrehung rein,Klicks auch im Uhrzeigersinn mitzählen.
Sollte für den Anfang reichen.Wenn du nicht weist was du mit den Einstellungen veränderst kannst du auch viel verkehrt machen


----------



## fireblade999 (9. April 2016)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Am besten stellst du zuerst alle Einstellungen auf ganz offen.Aber Vorsicht die Schrauben nicht überdrehen.
> Dann stellst du Sag ein.Im Sitzen auf ca. 15mm Negativfederweg.
> Jetzt die empfohlenen Einstellungen von Canyon einstellen.Turns ist eine Umdrehung rein,Klicks auch im Uhrzeigersinn mitzählen.
> Sollte für den Anfang reichen.Wenn du nicht weist was du mit den Einstellungen veränderst kannst du auch viel verkehrt machen



Ganz auf, bedeutet die Verstellschrauben im Uhrzeigersinn (raus-)drehen?
Und dann bspw. 2 Klicks entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn drehen um das Grundsetup einzustellen?
Bin zu dumm, das Handbuch zu verstehen. 
Kann mir bitte einer die Grundeinstellung konkret an einem Bsp. erklären.
Danke


----------



## mot.2901 (9. April 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Ganz auf, bedeutet die Verstellschrauben im Uhrzeigersinn (raus-)drehen?
> Und dann bspw. 2 Klicks entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn drehen um das Grundsetup einzustellen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ravenride (9. April 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Ganz auf, bedeutet die Verstellschrauben im Uhrzeigersinn (raus-)drehen?


Auf dem dämpfer befindet sich eine MINUS und PLUS markierung. Minus bedeutet hineindrehen und plus bedeutet herausdrehen. Minus bedeuten auch, NULL turns und NULL clicks. Auf der canyon karte ist MINUS die linke seite, plus rechts.

Falls du den dämpfer verstellt hast und nicht damit zu recht kommst, gehe wieder zurück zur canyon voreinstellung, die passt so ziemlich und dann erstmal fahren, fahren...

Alle vier einstellschrauben ins minus drehen und von da aus:
HSC: 1,5 umdrehungen in richtung plus drehen
LSC: 4 klicks in richtung plus drehen
HSR: 1 umdrehungen in richtung plus drehen
LSR: 2 klicks in richtung plus drehen
so war die voreinstellung in 2015!!!

SAG einstellung ist 15mm, wenn du es softer mags funktionieren 17mm SAG auch noch.

Hast du die canyon dämpfer einstellungskarte?
Ist das dein erstes fully?
Du weißt was SAG / negativer federweg bedeutet?

MINUS bei rebound bedeutet, dämpfer federt schneller/aktiver wieder zurück (plus das gegenteil)
MINUS bei compression bedeutet, dämpfung wird weicher, weniger aktiv (plus das gegenteil)


----------



## fireblade999 (9. April 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hast du die canyon dämpfer einstellungskarte?
> Ist das dein erstes fully?
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Erklärungen.
Das habe ich nun verstanden.
Und ich habe alles richtig gemacht.
Die Karte mit dem Basissetup habe ich.

SAG sagt mir etwas. Aber rebound und compression?
Kenne Zug- und Druckstufe an meiner Rock Shock Pike Rct 3 SA.
Wie ich die Zugstufe an der Federgabel einstelle, weiß ich.
Gabel runterdrücken und dann loslassen. Gabel muss schnell hochkommen, Reifen darf aber nicht abheben.
Man fängt von null bei dem Schildkrötensymbol an.

Gibt es auch Tipps, wie man die erkennt, dass die Druckstufe korrekt eingestellt ist.
Wo ist bei der Druckstufe null?

Ist mein zweites Fully. Kenne aber Crane Creek und Rock Shox nicht.


----------



## Abuc (9. April 2016)

Englisch alles...Compression-Druck, Rebound-Zug, Stellung null wird ich sagen gibts nicht, nur offen oder zu.
Und wie man sein rad richtig abgestimmt hat, da hat auch jeder andere vorlieben man muss es eben ausprobieren draussen ob es das ist oder nicht, wenn nicht muss man sich immer mit klick für klick ausprobieren und rantasten.
Guckmal in anderen forenbereich da steht auch alles ausgiebig schon drinen, ist eben ein sehr ausuferndes Thema..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droids (10. April 2016)

Würde gerne bei meinem 2014er 7.9er Speci gerne die Conti Bereifung austauschen. Ziel wäre eine Gewichts Ersparnis und ein niedrigerer Rollwiderstand. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich mit den Nobby Nic Evolution SnakeSkin PaceStar 2,25" (https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...tion-SnakeSkin-PaceStar-29-Faltreifen-p46243/) hier ganz gut fahre? Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Scholzi (10. April 2016)

droids schrieb:


> Würde gerne bei meinem 2014er 7.9er Speci gerne die Conti Bereifung austauschen. Ziel wäre eine Gewichts Ersparnis und ein niedrigerer Rollwiderstand. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich mit den Nobby Nic Evolution SnakeSkin PaceStar 2,25" (https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...tion-SnakeSkin-PaceStar-29-Faltreifen-p46243/) hier ganz gut fahre? Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?


Habe den besagten NN in *2.35* die gesamte Saison 2015 tubeless gefahren. Bin bis auf "Nassgrip" sehr zufrieden u. fahre ihn hinten weiterhin. Vorne seit 3 Wochen den neuen Fat Albert in PaceStar drauf, welcher mir im nassen besser gefällt. Hat den gleichen Rollwiderstand wie der NN, greift aber besser beim Bremsen u. in Kurven wenn es matschig ist u. setzt sich nicht so schnell zu. Die TrailStar-Mischung hat mir mit 40 Watt zu viel Rollwiderstand u. ich spüre den "versprochenen mehr Grip" zur PaceStar Mischung im Wald nicht. (Getestet mit NN-PaceStar/TrialStar)


----------



## mot.2901 (10. April 2016)

Die Conti haben schon einen niedrigen Rollwiderstand, da wird der Nobby nicht besser sein.
Willst du auf  tubeless umrüsten?
Was willst du mit dem Rad fahren?


----------



## droids (10. April 2016)

Auf Tubeless würde ich bei der Gelegenheit umrüsten. Im Moment fahre ich eine riesige Mischung aus Straße, Feldwegen, Trails. Meistens so kleinere 40-50 km Touren mit viel Uphill Anteil. Ich bin wohl einer derjenigen die damals eigentlich ein Nerve genommen hätten, aber mir die Reserven beim Spectral besser zugesagt haben.

Vielen Dank schon mal für euren Input!


----------



## mot.2901 (10. April 2016)

Wenn du vor hast auf tubeless zu gehen würde ich keine Conti nehmen.Mir sagen die Protection einfach nicht zu.Die Racesport sind halt schwieriger tubeless zu bekommen weil nicht dafür vorgesehen.
Ich bin mit den Specialized Ground Control sehr zufrieden.Gibt es in verschiedenen Karkassen.Die Sworks sind recht leicht wenn du kein felsiges Gebiet hast ausreichend pannensicher.Control und Grid sind schwerer und stabiler.
Evt. kommt für hinten auch ein Fast Track in Frage.
Mit dem tubeless Umbau kannst du eine Menge sparen.Die Specis sind wirklich einfach tubeless zu montieren.Bei mir ca. 150gr Ersparnis.
60 ml. Milch reichen.
Die Nobby sollen übrigens schwerer als die Werksangabe sein.


----------



## Abuc (10. April 2016)

NN 2.25 vorn und hinten,...spass machts dann nicht mehr mit den Speci im wald rumzu krusen...
Echt da nimmste dir den ganzen Bergabfahrt spass rauss wofür man sich son Rad angeschafft hast und viel gewicht sparste auch nicht damit und selbst wenn du irgendwo ganzes kilo einsparen solltest Bergpreis gewinnste damit trotzdem nicht.
Habe mir die Fat Albert rauf gemacht, also auf Asphalt rollen die ganz anständig und im Wald sind die einfach ein Gedicht egal ob trocken oder matsch ist, da denkste garnicht mehr an NN sachen, nach meiner waage wiegen die FA genau 780g/st. aber wie gut die haltbarkeit ist kann ich leider noch nicht sagen habe damit erst knapp 300km runter, gummi fühlt sich sehr weich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (13. April 2016)

Hi.

Nobby Nic 2,35 Pacestar hinten (760gr gewogen) und Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar vorne (825gr gewogen) sind eine interessante Alternative zu den scheinbar sehr guten Fat Albert.

@Scholzi: Hast Du den Fat Albert REAR vorne montiert   ? Den FRONT gibt's doch gar nicht in Pacestar, oder?

Allerdings hat nahezu jeder griffige Reifen mehr Rollwiderstand als der Conti X-King (und eben vieeeel mehr Grip). Mit dem Conti Mountain King vorne war ich auch nicht zufrieden wg. zuviel Self-Steering und schlechtem Grip bei mittlerer Schräglage und auf Schräghängen weil Übergangsstollen fehlen. Bei aggressivem Kurvenstil greift er dann wieder. Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...

2,25 Nobby Nic sind zwar kaum schmaler als die Conti 2,4er aber damit investierst Du m.E. nur viel Geld ohne irgend etwas zu verbessern. Wenn es Dir also nur um Rollwiderstand und Gewicht geht und Dir das Grip-Niveau reicht, dann gehe doch erst einmal wie Du's vor hast nur auf Tubeless und senke den Luftdruck. Du bekommst dann Pannensicherheit, mehr Komfort, mehr Grip, im Gelände besseren Rollwiderstand bei weniger Gewicht für kleines Geld.

Grüße,

Lars

P.S.: Die oben genannten Gewichte sind noch erklärbar und könnten passen selbst wenn Canyon auf der WebSite nicht gemogelt hat: 13,1kg für das Rad in Größe M, +200g der blaue Lack ggü. schwarz eloxiert, +200g für L statt M und +400g für die Shimano-Pedale wären dann 13,9 kg (alles nur grobe Werte).


----------



## Scholzi (14. April 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Nobby Nic 2,35 Pacestar hinten (760gr gewogen) und Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar vorne (825gr gewogen) sind eine interessante Alternative zu den scheinbar sehr guten Fat Albert.
> 
> ...


----------



## GemsenMichel (14. April 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute mein Spectral AL 8.9 geliefert bekommen.
> Sieht Hammer aus.



Glückwunsch zum 8.9er !
Meins wurde auch vor 4 Wochen geliefert.
Komme mit den Einstellungen der Dämpfer ab Werk gut zurecht. Spielen werde ich mit den Einstellrädchen erst später 
Die Conti´s sind direkt nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit Nobby´s 2.35er Trail-/Pacestar (Tubeless) ersetzt worden.
Den Sattel mit einem SQ Labs 611 active ersetzt und die XT Trail SPD Pedale montiert. Fertig.
Gewicht ist mir egal  Ab ins Gelände !


----------



## ravenride (14. April 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> SAG sagt mir etwas. Aber rebound und compression?



Rebound = die zugstufe, 
HSC, Compression (wirkt auf den letzten 30% des federweges) = mehr compression, um so mehr kraft wird benötigt den dämpfer zu komprimieren bzw. den ganzen federweg zu nutzen (in richtung plus drehen).



fireblade999 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Tipps, wie man die erkennt, dass die Druckstufe korrekt eingestellt ist.
> Wo ist bei der Druckstufe null?



In dem du den negativen federweg auf 15mm bzw. 17mm einstellst. Man sollte möglichst die 48 mm hub (maximaler hub) ausreizen können und mittig auf dem bike sitzen. Null druckstufe gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bollock1 (15. April 2016)

droids schrieb:


> Auf Tubeless würde ich bei der Gelegenheit umrüsten. Im Moment fahre ich eine riesige Mischung aus Straße, Feldwegen, Trails. Meistens so kleinere 40-50 km Touren mit viel Uphill Anteil. Ich bin wohl einer derjenigen die damals eigentlich ein Nerve genommen hätten, aber mir die Reserven beim Spectral besser zugesagt haben.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für euren Input!



Und, bist du mit deiner damaligen Kaufentscheidung zufrieden? 
Ich habe ähnliche Anforderungen wie du und mich damals für das Nerve 9.9 entscheiden.

Was soll ich sagen, jetz kommt nächste Woche (hoffentlich) das Spectral 8.9. Ins Haus...  Und das Nerve steht zum Verkauf. 
Ich habe meinen Trail-Anteil in den letzten 2 Jahren drastisch erhöht, teilweise auch Bikeparks ( sehr gemäßigt) und da war mir das Nerve irgendwie zu wenig. Trotzdem fahre ich noch viele Touren mit bergauf-Anteil.

Hoffe mal, dass die Entscheidung fürs Spectral 8.9 richtig war...


----------



## GemsenMichel (15. April 2016)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Hoffe mal, dass die Entscheidung fürs Spectral 8.9 richtig war...



Richtig, sie war


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (16. April 2016)

Goldrichtig!


----------



## ravenride (16. April 2016)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Und, bist du mit deiner damaligen Kaufentscheidung zufrieden? Ich habe meinen Trail-Anteil in den letzten 2 Jahren drastisch erhöht, teilweise auch Bikeparks ( sehr gemäßigt) und da war mir das Nerve irgendwie zu wenig. Trotzdem fahre ich noch viele Touren mit bergauf-Anteil. Hoffe mal, dass die Entscheidung fürs Spectral 8.9 richtig war...



Es ist und bleibt ein traumbike für ALLES, da gibt so gut wie nichts zu bemängeln. Allenfalls, die zu schmalen felgen und die fehlende fernbedienung wie am scott genius/spark (die genial ist). Aber, dass sieht jeder anders und das ist auch gut so. Mein schwarzer mustang mit 2.25 nobby nic und rocket ron ist jedenfalls sauschnell!


----------



## ravenride (16. April 2016)

Wer hat bereits 3 zoll reifen am 29er ausprobiert? Könnten gerade so reinpassen! 
Schade, dass schwalbe und co. keine 2,6 zoll schlappen herstellen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (16. April 2016)

Ich glaube dass es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist bis die ersten Reifen - Hersteller die Formate 2.5 bis 2.7 produzieren. Der Trend geht ja derzeit eher in Richtung "2.8 ist die goldene Mitte". Erstes Beispiel: 







Magic Mary 2.5 (ist derzeit noch eine Sonderserie) links ist genauso breit wie Nobby Nic 2.8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fireblade999 (16. April 2016)

Ich habe zwei Fragen.

Wieviel Klicks von minus aus gesehen habt ihr die Druckstufe an der Pike offen?

Ich benötige für mein Spectral einen 90mm Vorbau mit 17Grad Winkel.
Habt ihr einen Tipp, wo ich so etwas bekomme. Habe bei Canyon auf der Homepage nix gefunden.

Danke.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. April 2016)

Zu der Frage mit den 27,5 Plus - Reifen. Selbst wenn nicht ganz so breite 2.8er in den Rahmen passen würden, wird es m.E. an der Kettenlinie / Kette selbst scheitern. Mit 2-fach sehe ich keine Chance, mit 1-fach evtl. ???


----------



## ravenride (19. April 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Zu der Frage mit den 27,5 Plus - Reifen. Selbst wenn nicht ganz so breite 2.8er in den Rahmen passen würden, wird es m.E. an der Kettenlinie / Kette selbst scheitern. Mit 2-fach sehe ich keine Chance, mit 1-fach evtl. ???


Am 29er spectral bzgl. 3 zoll (78mm reifenbreite), reicht es doch nicht. An der kettenstrebe und kette (kleines blatt/größtes ritzel) bleiben max. 10 mm für einen breiteren reifen übrig.
2,6 zoll (ca. 68mm reifenbreite) werden kein problem darstellen, eher das gewicht.


----------



## ravenride (19. April 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Fragen.
> 
> Wieviel Klicks von minus aus gesehen habt ihr die Druckstufe an der Pike offen?
> 
> ...



Lowspeeddruckstufe an der pike, dass weiß ich nicht so genau, nicht so viele klicks. Die zugstufeneinstellung liegt bei 10 klicks, aber, dass sind werte die immer vom fahrergewicht und luftdruck abhängig sind.

Im internet kann man alles finden! Vor langer, langer zeit hatte cannondale 0 grad winkel an den superV’s verbaut, umgedreht montiert hatten diese 20° grad winkel!

Hast du rückenplobleme, oder was willst du mit 90mm/17° grad winkel vorbau bezwecken? 80mm waren mir zu lang, bin das letzte jahr dann mit 70mm vorbau unterwegs gewesen. Im januar 2016 wurde wieder der orig. 60mm vorbau montiert, da bequemer. Mit 17° grad vorbau am berg, dass kann nicht gut gehen.


----------



## Salamanga (19. April 2016)

Moin mal in die Runde!
Bin neu und hab schon die erste Frage.

Komm aus Koblenz.

Möchte mir ein gebrauchtes *Spectral 9.9 EX 2014 *von nem Kollegen holen, ca 3000 km gefahren.
Bike wurde gut gefordert.
Bin es heute Probe gefahren und bevor ich es hole, hätte ich noch ein paar kleine Fragen.

*Frage 1:* ich denke das Innenlager ist hin, Kurbel lässt sich leicht Hin und her bewegen, hat also Spiel.
			  Welches PressFit Innenlager brauch ich, was kostet so ein Wechsel ?

*Frage 2 :* habe eine einfachKurbel , was für ein Kettenblatt ist dort drauf, was zeigt die Erfahrung?
			  Drauf lassen oder 2 Fach?

*Frage 3 :* wann muss die Sattelstütze Reverb Stealth gewartet werden

*Frage 4:* gibt es sonst noch was am Bike worauf ich speziell gucken müsste


Besten Dank

P.S. Super Forum 

Achja sufu hab ich schon genutzt


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (19. April 2016)

Das EX ist ein tolles Rad aber Du solltest wissen, dass die Gabel nicht mit dem Rest des Bikes mithalten kann (das schreibe ich nicht weil es unten im Test auch so steht, sondern weil ich die Gabel kenne). Dies wäre mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Sonst ist das Teil TOP!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/23/canyon-spectral-al-9-9-ex-test-review-29-trail-bike/

1-fach ist doch perfekt! Wird übrigens ein 32er sein. Wenn Du bergauf nicht genug Körner hast, würde ich das Ritzel vorne verkleinern und/oder ein ovales einsetzen - aber nicht auf 2-fach wechseln.

Ich werde meine Reverb erst dann warten wenn sie Zicken macht. Reinigen ist ja obligatorisch (war das beim Vorbesitzer anders?).

Unbedingt die Hinterbau-Lager prüfen! Haben Gabel und Dämpfer jemals einen professionellen Service erhalten?

Ist das Rad denn sooo viel günstiger als das aktuelle 8.9er dass sich der Kauf lohnt (u.U. mußte bald auch noch Verschleissteile wie Reifen, Kette/Kassette tauschen)?

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Salamanga (20. April 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Das EX ist ein tolles Rad aber Du solltest wissen, dass die Gabel nicht mit dem Rest des Bikes mithalten kann (das schreibe ich nicht weil es unten im Test auch so steht, sondern weil ich die Gabel kenne). Dies wäre mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Sonst ist das Teil TOP!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/23/canyon-spectral-al-9-9-ex-test-review-29-trail-bike/
> 
> ...




Danke Lars für die Antwort,

Das Rad ist mit gut unter 2000€ denke ich echt ein schnapper und ich kenn den Fahrer recht gut.
Er ist allerdings auch 20 Kilo schwerer

Gabel und Dämpfer wurden noch nicht gewartet ( deshalb auch der gute Preis , aber auch kein Schmatzen oder Öl Austritt ), dass muss nun geschehen, Innenlager muss getauscht werden(Preis?), Hinterbau hat kein Spiel.

Gabel muss ich einfach mal austesten bevor ich da investieren.

Reverb werde ich dann bei bedarf warten.


Wenn ich jetzt nix mehr negatives finde , hol ich es


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (20. April 2016)

Schau dir vielleicht das mal an:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-8-9.html

Der Kurs ist richtig gut, finde ich.
Wieso gab es das damals nicht als ich ein 27,5 mit Pike und Shimano haben wollte...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (20. April 2016)

Ich finde das 8.9 mit der Pike NEU auch attraktiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (20. April 2016)

Sobald mein YT Jeffsy eintrudelt (Mai hoffentlich) steht mein 2014er 8.9er auch zum Verkauf. 2x10 X.0 Schaltung, nachträglich eingebaute 140er Pike, XM1501 Felgen (frisch vom Service, neue HR-Nabe, neu eingespeicht), um 2000€ wechselt es gerne den Besitzer...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (20. April 2016)

Gute Wahl. Dennoch schade irgendwie ...


----------



## mssc (20. April 2016)

Hab einfach Lust auf was neues und "mehr"... 
Leider bietet Canyon im 29er-Bereich ja nichts Neues fürs Grobe...


----------



## GemsenMichel (21. April 2016)

So wie mir am Dienstag ein Verkäufer bei Canyon gesagt hat, wird es in Zukunft auch keine 29er Spectral mehr geben.
Nur noch 27.5er.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (21. April 2016)

Ja, den Trend zu "aggro 29er Trailbikes" hat Canyon kpl. verschlafen und auch beim 2016er Update des Nerve 29 nicht auf dem Radar gehabt. Ich find's schade für Canyon - und irgendwie total bezeichnend dass gerade der hippe, kleine deutsche Direktversender-Konkurrent genau damit um die Ecke kommt. YT ist mit dem Jeffsy nun Erfolg zu wünschen damit deren Mut, ein wenig gegen den 27.5er Strom zu schwimmen, belohnt wird.


----------



## denis0082 (22. April 2016)

Vielleicht wollten sie beim Nerve 29 die gemütlicheren Tourenbiker (die ja die ursprüngliche Zielgruppe des Nerve sind) nicht mit einer zu aggressiven Geometrie verprellen und / oder die Grenzen zu Spectral und Nerve 27,5 nicht zu sehr verschwimmen lassen.

Das Jeffsy find ich persönlich auch ziemlich interessant und mutig, passt aber auch irgendwie besser zu YT als zu Canyon. Wenn in ein, zwei Jahren ein neues Bike ansteht bei mir, ist es auf jeden Fall ein heißer Kandidat. Irgendwie hab ich mich so an das im-Bike-Sitzen und klasse Rolleigenschaften von 29ern gewöhnt, dass ich die nicht mehr missen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (22. April 2016)

Ja, denke auch, dass eine (nun gewünscht) schärfere Angrenzung hier reinspielt. Nerve: Tour, Spectral: AM, Strive: EN.

Ich weiß noch, wie schwer ich mich zwischen Nerve und Spectral getan hatte.
Sie lagen (2014) halt doch recht eng beisammen.

Und da Canyon ja vor der Saison eine Verkaufsprognose macht und dann "auf Halde" produziert - entstanden dadurch wohl auch die Absatzprobleme bei den 29ern.

Jetzt werden die 2015 nicht mehr verkauften Rahmen in dem 1 Modell (Spectral 8.9) abverkauft und dann is vermutlich Schluss mit 29er Spectral.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (22. April 2016)

Ob die Tourenbiker bei 67,5 Grad Lenkwinkel statt 69 und einer 435er statt 445er Kettenstrebe überhaupt einen Unterschied merken ? Aber viele Andere schon! Grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Abgrenzung bei Canyon aber natürlich auch so wie Ihr. 

Marketingtechnisch könnten die ja immer noch für Otto-Normalkunde mit dem Federweg sauber zwischen Tour, Allmountain/Trail und Enduro differenzieren (auch wenn Federwegsunterschiede überschätzt werden).


----------



## ravenride (23. April 2016)

Hallo in die runde!
Eine frage bzgl. der exakten kettenlänge. Ich meine, dass bei meinem 2015 modell die kette etwas zu lang ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Gelegentlich kracht es kurz im getriebe (2 x 10) wenn das kleine kettenblatt und ca. ein mittleres ritzel geschaltet ist und dann kräftig gekurbelt wird. Es kommt nur vor, wenn die kette auf dem kleinen blatt liegt.

Nach der mir bekannten messmethode, wenn großes kettenblatt und kleines ritzel eingestellt sind, müssen die beiden leitrollen des schaltwerkes untereinander fluchten (90° grad). Nach ca. 3.000 km ist die KMC kette eh verschlissen und muss runter – eine sram liegt bereits parat. Es kann nur besser werden!

Bitte um feedback, besten dank.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. April 2016)

Das Problem auf dem kleinsten Ritzel habe ich auch - auch mit der SRAM-Kette... und auch bei unterschiedlichen Kettenlängen. Mit der Schaltzugspannung (einstellbar am Schalthebel mit dem Rädchen) konnte ich es beheben. Scheint aber eine Sache von ein paar mm zu sein).


----------



## fireblade999 (24. April 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hast du rückenplobleme, oder was willst du mit 90mm/17° grad winkel vorbau bezwecken? 80mm waren mir zu lang, bin das letzte jahr dann mit 70mm vorbau unterwegs gewesen. Im januar 2016 wurde wieder der orig. 60mm vorbau montiert, da bequemer. Mit 17° grad vorbau am berg, dass kann nicht gut gehen.



Hi,

ich habe mich im Radlabor in Ffm vermessen lassen.
Das Spectral 8.9 wurde auf meine Anatomie eingestellt.
Handlungsempfehlung zur perfekten Sitzposition war der besagte Vorbau.
Hatte bei meinem alten Nerve desöfteren Verspannungen im Schulter/Rückenbereich.

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## mot.2901 (24. April 2016)

Ich habe ja auch einen längeren Vorbau montiert aber 17° wären mir zu heftig.
Beim Spectral ist ja eh fast keine Überhöhung außer du fährst eine (zu) kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (24. April 2016)

Mehr Überhöhung kann auch ein Muss sein um Beschwerden abzubauen. Jeder ist anders und wenig Überhöhung ist nicht zwangsläufig komfortabel. Wird aber oft gedacht. Vermessung klingt gut. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## ravenride (25. April 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Hatte bei meinem alten Nerve desöfteren Verspannungen im Schulter/Rückenbereich.


Eine alternative zum steilen vorbau wäre ein lenker mit 30mm erhöhung.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (25. April 2016)

Stimmt, guter Tipp - schaut auch besser aus


----------



## ravenride (25. April 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Das Problem auf dem kleinsten Ritzel habe ich auch - auch mit der SRAM-Kette... und auch bei unterschiedlichen Kettenlängen. Mit der Schaltzugspannung (einstellbar am Schalthebel mit dem Rädchen) konnte ich es beheben. Scheint aber eine Sache von ein paar mm zu sein).


Habe ebenfalls mit der zugspannung gespielt, hm, naja! Möglich ist auch, dass der schaltwerkszug 1cm zu kurz ist und bei einfedern des fahrwerks die spannung zu groß wird, schaumamal!
Zuerst müssen aber die guide bremsen entlüftet werden, diese verzögern wiedermal schlecht bzw. die bremsdosierung im schwierigen terrain ist unbefriedigend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fireblade999 (29. April 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Fragen.
> 
> Wieviel Klicks von minus aus gesehen habt ihr die Druckstufe an der Pike offen?
> 
> ...



Hi.

Bin mit meiner Piks SA weiterhin nicht ganz happy.
Sie fühlt sich sehr straff an.
Wenn ich über Kopfsteinpflaster fahre, vibriert die Gabel leicht.
Merke einfach keinen Unterschied bei der Einstellung der Druckstufe.
Wer kann Tipps geben?

Kann es Sinn machen, noch mal Luft aus der Gabel zu lassen. Und die Gabel dann noch mal auseinanderziehen?
Wie drehe ich hierfür Zug- und Druckstufe auf ganz auf?
In Zhrzeigensinn oder anders rum?
Wer kann alternativ mir einen Link auf die Einstellung der Pike posten?

Danke im Voraus.
Bin schon 150Km gefahren. Gabel sollte grds. eingefahren sein!!


----------



## hometrails (1. Mai 2016)

Die Pike ist doch aber keine Komfortgabel für Pflaster. Die will sich in rauem Terrain behaupten.


----------



## ravenride (1. Mai 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Bin mit meiner Piks SA weiterhin nicht ganz happy. Sie fühlt sich sehr straff an. Wenn ich über Kopfsteinpflaster fahre, vibriert die Gabel leicht. Kann es Sinn machen, noch mal Luft aus der Gabel zu lassen. Wie drehe ich hierfür Zug- und Druckstufe auf ganz auf?


Wenn sich gabeln zu bockig anfühlen, liegt das oft an der zu stark eingestellten zugstufe. Die folge ist, der rebound der gabel erfolgt zu langsam und die gabel kommt mit der dämpfung nicht nach. Vermutlich ist auch zuviel luft in der pike. Mit wieviel PSI luftdruck fährst du die pike und was wiegst du?

Die zugstufe musst in richtung »symbol schneller hase« drehen (leichtere zugstufe), aktiverer rebound. 

Einstellungen sind von vielen faktoren abhängig, daher ist eine ferndiagnose bzw. die richtige dämpfungseinstellung fast unmöglich. Einen tipp kann ich dir hier aber gerne mit geben.

Beschleunige dein bike vor der haustür auf 10 bis 15 km/h,
waagerecht stehend in den pedalen weiter rollen, arme sind gestreckt,
dann mit maximaler kraft die gabel einfedern,
bei ca. 11cm hub wäre der luftdruck o.k. (je nach geschmack und einsatzgebiet) (bei 12cm ist mir persönlich die pike zu weich)
die zugstufe zuvor auf 11 klicks einstellen (sollte die mitte von 22 klicks sein)

Auf zahlreichen touren sollte diese basiseinstellung noch agepasst werden.


----------



## fireblade999 (5. Mai 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> Wenn sich gabeln zu bockig anfühlen, liegt das oft an der zu stark eingestellten zugstufe. Die folge ist, der rebound der gabel erfolgt zu langsam und die gabel kommt mit der dämpfung nicht nach. Vermutlich ist auch zuviel luft in der pike. Mit wieviel PSI luftdruck fährst du die pike und was wiegst du?
> 
> Die zugstufe musst in richtung »symbol schneller hase« drehen (leichtere zugstufe), aktiverer rebound.
> 
> ...



Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Wiege 76Kg. Mit Klamotten und Rucksack ca. 79Kg.
Fahre 80PSI.

Zugstücke ist derzeit auf 10Klicks eingestellt.
Bei mehr Klicks Richtung Hase federt die Gabel ja noch schneller aus, oder!?

Druckstufe steht bei 5Klicks.

VG und schönen Feiertag.


----------



## mot.2901 (5. Mai 2016)

Vieleicht bringt dir der Setup Guide etwas.
Ist auf englisch aber eigentlich gut zu verstehen.http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd.../2014/10/Bikerumor-Suspension-Setup-Guide.pdf


----------



## ravenride (5. Mai 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Wiege 76Kg. Mit Klamotten und Rucksack ca. 79Kg. Fahre 80PSI.
> Bei mehr Klicks Richtung Hase federt die Gabel ja noch schneller aus, oder!?
> Druckstufe steht bei 5Klicks.



Ja, gabel wird noch schneller, sozusagen!
80 PSI sind zu viel für dein gewicht, würde ich so aus der distanz behaupten wenn du allmountain fährst, außer du springst im bikepark herum! 5 klicks bei der lowspeed druckstufe sollten o.k. sein.

Mein gewicht beträgt ca. 70 kg., fahrfertig mit camelbak und 2 liter blase komme ich ebenfalls auf so ca. auf 78 kg.
Die pike wird mit 50 PSI geritten und mit 9 bis 10 klicks zugstufe in richtung hase, 3 klicks lowspeed druckstufe.
Auf knackigen trails wird die pike im trailmodus gefahren (mittlere einstellungsstufe).

Ausprobieren, vergleichen, aufschreibeiben, abwägen und weiter testen.


----------



## ravenride (5. Mai 2016)

Hatte heute eine neue sram kette montiert, dabei habe ich diese um 2 glieder kürzer als wie von canyon ausgeliefert montiert. Statt 110 nur 108 glieder. Schaltwerk funktioniert jetzt um einiges direkter, besser, knackiger. Aus, punkt und fertig.


----------



## Bikefritzel (13. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ich fahre ein Spectral aus 2014 mit Fox 32 Gabel und CTD Dämpfer.
Leider bin ich mit dem Fahrwerk nie ganz glücklich geworden. Zwar habe ich inzwischen eine Einstellung gefunden bei der mich der Karrn rel. sanft über Wurzelteppiche u.ä. trägt, jedoch häng ich so tief im Federweg, dass an verspieltes Fahren nicht zu denken ist....Sprünge und ähnliches bezahle ich mit Durchschlägen - auch das kann ja keine Lösung sein.

Geht in den Bikepark o.ä. pump ich Gabel und Dämpfer auf, freu mich über fast keine Durchschläge und ärger mich über absolute Unsensibilität.

Jetzt hätte ich die Gelegenheit eine Revelation mit 145mm FW und für hinten einen CC DB Inline zu bekommen. Was meint ihr - lohnt sich so ein Upgrade? Die Revelation eine Freundes gefällt mir ja recht gut muss ich sagen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich 50 oder 51mm Hub am Dämpfer benötige?
Die Gabel könnte man ja, glaube ich, zur Not noch traveln - bin aber am überlegen, ob die flacheren Winkel nicht evtl. etwas besser fahren würden?

Danke schonmal


----------



## okumb4 (13. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich 50 oder 51mm Hub am Dämpfer benötige?
Die Gabel könnte man ja, glaube ich, zur Not noch traveln - bin aber am überlegen, ob die flacheren Winkel nicht evtl. etwas besser fahren würden?


Den CC gibt es doch nur in 50mm hub soweit ich mich erinnere. Für leichte fahrer soll der CC wohl gut sein. Wenn du aber wie ich ein Kampfgewicht von 100KG hast, dann kommst du mit den auch nicht wirklich besser 


PS: Das ist meine Kombi:

*2016 Pike 140mm
Marzocchi SRC2R

tja, und das gute am Marzocchi ist, dass er im uphill hart ist *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (13. Juni 2016)

Wenn schon Kohle inverstieren dann würde ich eine aktuelle Fox 34 oder Pike nehmen.
Wie hast du das Fahrwerk abgestimmt,Sag vorne/hinten,mit welchem Druck.Zugstufe/Druckstufe?
Wieviel wiegst du fahrfertig.

Federelemente richtig gewartet?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (13. Juni 2016)

@okumb4 
Kann nichts negatives berichten bzgl Db Inline, bin auch mit 0,1 Tonnen unterwegs.
Ob der 1mm das ausmacht? Solange doch die Einbaulänge stimmt, ist alles ok.


----------



## Bikefritzel (13. Juni 2016)

Ok, Danke schonmal. Die neue 34 gefällt mir durchaus, aber teuer ist sie halt auch...

Drücke kann ich heute Abend nachschauen, hab ich nicht im Kopf. Zugstufe sind 4-5 klicks langsamer als die schnellste Position, wenn cih mich recht erinner. 
Druckstufe kann ich ja leider nicht direkt einstellen. Fahre die Gabel meist im Trail Modus - da gehts dann etwas besser. Der Dämpfer gehört dank Ligt Velocity Tune zu den Dämpfern, die keine Reaktion auf CTD zeigen.

Fahrfertig komm ich auf ca. 70kg - sollte also nicht das Problem sein mit dem CC Inline.

Alternative wäre Gabel und Dämpfer zu Push zu schicken - allerdings bin ich mir zumindest bei der Gabel nicht sicher, ob ich mir dann nicht im Nachhinein in den Ar*** beisse, weil ich dann ne teuer getunete 32 habe, die evtl an die Standart 34 nicht rankommt?


----------



## okumb4 (13. Juni 2016)

Wie die Kollegen schon gesagt haben. Wenn du ein upgrade willst, dann bleibt dir nur die Pike für vorn. und hinten entweder CC, Marzocchi, oder alle Fox modelle ab 2016, denn dort hat Fox mal wieder gute Arbeit geleistet.

Wenn du im nächsten Jahr ein neues Rad kaufen willst dann spar dir das Geld. Wenn nicht, dann upgrade lieber bevor du mit tunen anfängst 

Ich stand vor 1 Jahr vor dem gleichen problem und war einfach nur gefesselt von der performance die ich danach hatte. 

Die alten parts hat meine Frau am Rad und wenn ich mit dem dann mal fahr, dann unstreicht es meine entscheidung nochmal


----------



## Dorango (13. Juni 2016)

Habe letzte Woche von der Fox 32 auf Pike gewechselt die fühlt sich um Welten besser an. Nun merke ich das die Dämpfung vom Hinterbau nicht mehr passt mit dem fox Dampfer.


----------



## firevsh2o (13. Juni 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> Wiege 76Kg. Mit Klamotten und Rucksack ca. 79Kg.
> Fahre 80PSI.
> ...



5 Klicks Druckstufe sind bei der Pike sehr viel. Die Pike hat effektiv nicht mehr als eben diese 5 Klicks, dann ist die Druckstufe maximal zu! Wenn die Gabel zu unsensibel ist, würde ich hier als erstes ansetzen und mal 2-3 Klicks probieren. Weniger Zugstufe sollte auch nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (13. Juni 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> 5 Klicks Druckstufe sind bei der Pike sehr viel. Die Pike hat effektiv nicht mehr als eben diese 5 Klicks, dann ist die Druckstufe maximal zu! Wenn die Gabel zu unsensibel ist, würde ich hier als erstes ansetzen und mal 2-3 Klicks probieren. Weniger Zugstufe sollte auch nicht schaden.


So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Das hängt vom Druck und den Tokens ab. Eher: 5 Klicks "Spektrum", wo die sich auf die 12 Klicks verteilen, ist verschieden.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. Juni 2016)

Wer vorne wie ich auf die neue Fox 34 Fit4 oder auf 'ne Pike gewechselt hat und sich über den nun nicht mehr in der Leistung gleichwertigen Dämpfer ärgert, der kann für ca. 100 EUR die Fox EVOL - Luftkammer einbauen oder eben den Corset von Vorsprung. Bringt wirklich einiges es sei denn man wiegt mehr als 95kg... dann wird's eng.

Meines Erachtens ist die Dämpfung gar nicht sooo schlecht, nur die Sensibilität der Federung ist eine Katastrophe. Genau das kann man aber leicht verbessern (s.o.). Mit den dann höheren Drücken wirkt die high-speed Druckstufe auf mich auch nicht mehr so überdämpft.

Ach ja, wer bei der Verstellung der CTD-Funktion am Dämpfer keine Veränderung spürt, dessen Dämpfer oder Popometer ist definitiv defekt. Der Unterschied zwischen D und T ist m.E. sehr deutlich spürbar (D = fluffig/wippig und T = viel feedback/wippt nicht). Der Unterschied zwischen C und T dagegen geht gegen Null. Aber wer braucht schon einen Lock-Out bei einem Allmountain.

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## denis0082 (15. Juni 2016)

Ist beim Spectral 29 Dämpfer kein Spacer verbaut? Beim Nerve 29 ist ab Werk der zweitgrößte Luftkammern-Spacer verbaut (0.8inch³).


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. Juni 2016)

Ja, beim Spectral 29 auch. Der sollte entfernt werden wenn die größere Negativluftkammer angebracht wird.


----------



## hometrails (15. Juni 2016)

In meinem 2014er Fox Dämpfer ist kein Spacer. Nach einem Jahr Rockshox Monarch Plus Debonair bin ich wieder zurück beim Fox. Für Trails taugt der mit dem Canyon Setup gut. Für Park oder größere Absätze/Sprünge performt der RS besser (M/M Tune, sollte lt. Canyon Technik für die Spectral Umlenkung passen).


----------



## mot.2901 (15. Juni 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> .....der kann für ca. 100 EUR die Fox EVOL - Luftkammer einbauen oder eben den Corset von Vorsprung. Bringt wirklich einiges es sei denn man wiegt mehr als 95kg... dann ............



Eigene Erfahrungen?
Welcher Onlineshop hat denn die Evol,hab die noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. Juni 2016)

Ich habe auch das 2014er und den Spacer eigenhändig entfernt... seltsam.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. Juni 2016)

Der Fox eigene Online-Shop führt die zum bestellen. Ich habe aber den Corset.


----------



## denis0082 (15. Juni 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Ja, beim Spectral 29 auch. Der sollte entfernt werden wenn die größere Negativluftkammer angebracht wird.


Ich meine nur: Reicht eventuell das Entfernen des Spacers? Sowohl Spacer entfernen als auch EVOL-Kammer installieren erhöhen doch im Endeffekt nur das Volumen der Luftkammer, oder? Dann würde ich erstmal checken ob der Effekt des entfernten Spacer ausreicht.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. Juni 2016)

Der Spacer sitzt in der Positiv-Luftkammer. Evol und Corset vergrößern die Negativluftkammer damit das Ansprechverhalten besser/sensibler und die Federung linearer wird. Bringt bei höheren Drücken weniger Durchsacken bzw. mehr Support im mittleren Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (15. Juni 2016)

Um wieviel musst du den Druck erhöhen mit dem Corset gegenüber der originalen Luftkammer?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (16. Juni 2016)

Fahre 215 psi bei 78kg nackig


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. Juni 2016)

Also bei mir ist die Entscheidung gefallen:
Dämpfer wird evolisiert und nicht komplett getauscht - dafür giebt wohl ne Pike.

Mein Händler hier hätte ein ganz gute Angebot für die RCT 3 Dual Position Air

Entweder die 120-150mm oder die 130 bis 160mm Option. So wie ich das verstehe gibt es dabei ja nur "tief oder hoch" und keine zwischen Level.

Somit tendiere ich ja eher zu der 130-160 Option und würde vermutich die meiste Zeit mit 130 rumgurken.

bei der 120-150 habe ich Angst, dass ich mir bei der 150mm Stellung schon die Winkel etwas versaue und weniger FW wie die original Fox 32 will ich auch nicht.

Letzt Frage Offset:
mache 29" Pikes werden mit 51mm Offset verkaufet, bei anderen finde ich keine Angabe. Was brauche ich da, bzw. was ist die Auswirkung von mehr bzw. weniger Offset?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

Uli


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Juni 2016)

Travel adjust brauchste nicht. Nimm 140mm und gut ist. Größerer Offset bewirkt agileres Lenkverhalten. 51 würde ich bei dem steilen Lenkwinkel nicht nehmen.


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. Juni 2016)

Ok. dann also die Variante mit wenig Offset.

Das ich die FW Verstellung nicht brauche ist klar, bei meinem hiesigen Händler ist sie aber gerade im Angebot und günstiger als die 140mm Solo Air.
Oder kennt jemand ein <600€ (<650chf) Angebot für 140mm Version?

Danke


----------



## jmertgen (17. Juni 2016)

https://www.athleteshop.de/rockshox...IpKC6MCyALHrzBeHaI-legsJBZ3hCUrwwEaAmH28P8HAQ

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (17. Juni 2016)

Solo ist besser....einfach mal Tante Google befragen... Und traveln geht ja immer noch wenn zuwenig Federweg ist... Kost dann noch mal ca. 30€

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. Juni 2016)

Super, Danke!
jetzt is alles klar


----------



## denis0082 (17. Juni 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Der Spacer sitzt in der Positiv-Luftkammer. Evol und Corset vergrößern die Negativluftkammer damit das Ansprechverhalten besser/sensibler und die Federung linearer wird. Bringt bei höheren Drücken weniger Durchsacken bzw. mehr Support im mittleren Federweg


Ah, verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deihlos (3. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute,
Hätte ein 2016er Al.8.9 Frameset inkl. DB Inline Dämpfer Tretlager und Steuersatz zu verkaufen! 314 km gelaufen..Electric Blue Größe L.wie neu. Wer Interesse hat darf sich gern melden! Bilder im Bikemarkt!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (10. Juli 2016)

Bevor alle diejenigen welche den neuen Geometrie-Trends folgen wollen jetzt Ihr Spectral 29 verkaufen und auf ein Jeffsy o.ä. umsteigen, hier ein paar Daten:

66,5 Grad Lenkwinkel, 140mm Federweg vorne, 1630mm Radstand, 12,2 kg (ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter) mit 2,35er Hans Dampf und Nobby Nic.

Macht ziemlich viel Spaß. Was hat es nicht: sehr kurze Kettenstreben, extra tiefes Tretlager. Nicht soo schlimm ...

Grüße,

Lars

(Steuersatz ist von Works Components mit effektiv -1,5 Grad reduziertem Lenkwinkel, der allerdings nicht ohne Modifikation gepasst hat)


----------



## fritzejoergel (10. Juli 2016)

das ist ja mal ne super sache,hab auch schon rumgesucht.
kannst du mal die genaue bezeichnung oder bestellnummer bekanntgeben, und was sonst noch so nötig war zum einbau.
gruß ralf

hab was gefunden,
*1.0 Degree ZS44 -EC52 'Tapered' Steerer Tube Headset 'Canyon Fitment'*
is das was du verbaut hast?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (10. Juli 2016)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...teerer-tube-headset--canyon-fitment-260-p.asp

aus -1% wird effektiv -1,5% weil der unten aufbaut, die längere 140er-Gabel bringt weitere -0,5%. Höhe des Tretlagers ändert sich nicht durch den Steuersatz weil der flachere Winkel die untere Lagerschale kompensiert   Allerdings durch die längere Gabel schon ...

Problem bei meinem M-Rahmen war, dass der Teil der unteren Lagerschale welcher im Steuerrohr verschwindet 2mm zu hoch/lang war.
Könnte bei L oder XL evtl. direkt passen. Ich habe die adrehen lassen. Evtl. kann der Engländer die aber auch gekürzt liefern, da ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht hatte.


----------



## fritzejoergel (10. Juli 2016)

Hab ein ex also auch eine 140mm gabel(pike),und auch m.
schreib mal deine fahreindrücke,ob es sich lohnt,oder nicht so spürbar ist.


----------



## fritzejoergel (10. Juli 2016)

komme mit mm und nn trailstar beide tubeless +30mm funnwork felgen mit 350er dtswiss naben und xt-trail pedale auf satte 13,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (13. Juli 2016)

Bergab, besonders im steilen, ruppigen Gelände liegt das Teil schon spürbar satter und sicherer als vorher ohne den Winkelsteuersatz. Weniger wendig finde ich es interessanterweise nicht, habe aber auch eine Gabel mit 51mm Offset. Im Gegenteil, mir fallen Turns irgendwie leichter da das Teil etwas stabiler und weniger nervös in der Kurve liegt. Uphill ist die Front etwas unruhiger, aber nur minimal. Bei sehr steilen und technischen Uphills fällt es nun etwas leichter die Front zu entlasten und locker über Wurzeln etc. drüber zu pedalieren (das liegt aber wohl eher an der längeren Gabel als an dem Steuersatz). Der Sitzwinkel ist mir auf jeden Fall immer noch steil genug (hatte den Sattel aber auch schon immer nach vorne geschoben). Müsste so ca. bei 73,5 Grad liegen.

Für mich eine lohnenswerte vglw. geringe Investition die mich nun davon abhält in den nächsten 2 Jahren über ein neues Rad nachzudenken  ich habe das Teil direkt 2014 zur Markteinführung gekauft und finde es nun noch ziemlich konkurrenzfähig.

Wenn in zwei Jahren die schmaleren 27,5er 2.6-2.8er Plus Reifen zum Standard geworden sind und endlich leistungsfähige Plus-Profile existieren (bspw. a la Maxxis Rekon) packe ich die noch ans Rad bevor ich mich nach einem neuen Bike umsehe (bei 1x10/11 sollte es unten an den Kettenstreben bzw. an der Kette noch gerade so passen). So schiebe ich den Bike-Kauf etwas hinaus und ein weiterer Vorteil neben dem Gripp-Zuwachs wäre dann das abgesenkte Tretlager.

Bin aber zur Zeit echt zufrieden mit dem Teil und werde es vorerst nicht weiter umbauen (Reifen Tubeless, 140er Gabel, Vorsprung Corset Luftkammer, 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel hinten, ovales direct mount Kettenblatt, HDM Kettenführung und der Angleset Steuersatz reicht wirklich).

Wieviel Platz hast Du mit der 30er-Felge (Innenweite?) und dem NN 2.35 noch an den Sitzstreben und den Kettenstreben?

Gruß, Lars


----------



## 1georg1969 (14. Juli 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Bevor alle diejenigen welche den neuen Geometrie-Trends folgen wollen jetzt Ihr Spectral 29 verkaufen und auf ein Jeffsy o.ä. umsteigen, hier ein paar Daten:
> 
> 66,5 Grad Lenkwinkel, 140mm Federweg vorne, 1630mm Radstand, 12,2 kg (ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter) mit 2,35er Hans Dampf und Nobby Nic.
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,  
hattest Du beim Umbau anfangs nur die 140´er Gabel OHNE den Winkelsteuersatz eingebaut? Wenn ja, warum hast Du dann noch nachträglich den Winkelsteuersatz  eingebaut. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken 140´er nachzurüsten...  
Gruß

Georg


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (14. Juli 2016)

ich hatte von vornherein den Gabeltausch Fox 32 2014 auf Fox 34 2016 zusammen mit dem Angleset Steuersatz geplant. Ob 130mm oder 140mm ist m.E. nicht relevant. Vorteil bei 130mm ist, dass das Tretlager nicht höher kommt. Federweg wird m.E. überschätzt. Die Qualität der Federung/Dämpfung und die Geometrie eines Rades ist entscheidend. Solltest Du also eine leistungsfähige Gabel a la Pike, 2016er F34 o.ä. besitzen, brauchst Du nicht von 130 auf 140 wechseln. Dann würde ich eher in die Geometrie/den Steuersatz investieren. Neben der niedrigeren Tretlagerhöhe haste auch den Vorteil eines steileren Sitzwinkels. Hier gibt es von Works Components effektiv -1,5 Grad oder -2,5 Grad (was schon cool ist, aber auch träge werden könnte). Je mehr man vom Standard abweicht, desto mehr belastet man den Rahmen mit nicht vorgesehenen Kräften...

Da der Steuersatz nicht sofort gepasst hat (siehe oben), habe ich eine Zeit nur die neue Gabel gefahren. Der Unterschied war spürbar, aber nicht wg. der 10mm mehr Federweg sondern wg. der größeren Steifigkeit und der besseren Dämpfung.


----------



## 1georg1969 (14. Juli 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> ich hatte von vornherein den Gabeltausch Fox 32 2014 auf Fox 34 2016 zusammen mit dem Angleset Steuersatz geplant. Ob 130mm oder 140mm ist m.E. nicht relevant. Vorteil bei 130mm ist, dass das Tretlager nicht höher kommt. Federweg wird m.E. überschätzt. Die Qualität der Federung/Dämpfung und die Geometrie eines Rades ist entscheidend. Solltest Du also eine leistungsfähige Gabel a la Pike, 2016er F34 o.ä. besitzen, brauchst Du nicht von 130 auf 140 wechseln. Dann würde ich eher in die Geometrie/den Steuersatz investieren. Neben der niedrigeren Tretlagerhöhe haste auch den Vorteil eines steileren Sitzwinkels. Hier gibt es von Works Components effektiv -1,5 Grad oder -2,5 Grad (was schon cool ist, aber auch träge werden könnte). Je mehr man vom Standard abweicht, desto mehr belastet man den Rahmen mit nicht vorgesehenen Kräften...
> 
> Da der Steuersatz nicht sofort gepasst hat (siehe oben), habe ich eine Zeit nur die neue Gabel gefahren. Der Unterschied war spürbar, aber nicht wg. der 10mm mehr Federweg sondern wg. der größeren Steifigkeit und der besseren Dämpfung.



Danke für Rückmeldung...einen Winkelsteuersatz der "unten" nicht aufbaut gibts denn auch oder ist das konstruktiv nicht möglich?


----------



## fritzejoergel (14. Juli 2016)

hallo lars, 
die  2,35 passen locker rein,egal ob maxxis ikon oder nobby nic auf funnwork felge mit 30mm innenmaß. mein kumpel hat einen 2,5 maxxis minion auf einer 29mm innenmaß-felge gefahren,der war dann schon knapper.
gruß ralf


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (14. Juli 2016)

@1georg1969

ist konstruktiv nicht möglich aber kein Problem, der flachere Winkel egalisiert das wieder. Und mit der längeren Gabel verkaufte Canyon das Bike als EX Version ja serienmäßig mit recht guten Testergebnissen  Und mein Bike funktioniert bergab noch etwas besser ... und optisch finde ich es auch sehr stimmig weil Sattelstütze und Gabel den gleichen Winkel haben bzw. die Gabel endlich nicht mehr steiler ist als das Sattelrohr.

@fritzejoergel

danke für die Fotos, auf meiner Felge mit 22,5 Innenweite schaut ein NN 2,35 schon etwas schmaler aus. Evtl. passt da ein 2.6/2.8er Plusreifen auf einer 650B Felge mit Innenweite 35mm gerade noch so rein (mit dann ca. 70mm Stollen-/Karkassenbreite). Naja, das ist für mich eh Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## denis0082 (15. Juli 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Bevor alle diejenigen welche den neuen Geometrie-Trends folgen wollen jetzt Ihr Spectral 29 verkaufen und auf ein Jeffsy o.ä. umsteigen, hier ein paar Daten:
> 
> 66,5 Grad Lenkwinkel, 140mm Federweg vorne, 1630mm Radstand, 12,2 kg (ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter) mit 2,35er Hans Dampf und Nobby Nic.
> 
> ...


War gerade wieder kurz davor den Works Components Steuersatz für mein Nerve 29 zu ordern, konnte mich aber nicht durchringen. 110€ sind zwar ok, aber eben auch nicht "nix" und ich weiß nicht obs wirklich was bringt. Hast du mal die Tretlagerhöhe vorher/nachher verglichen? War da der Unterschied spürbar?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. Juli 2016)

Kaum messbarer und schon gar kein spürbarer Unterschied bzgl. des Tretlagers. Der flacherere Winkel gleicht die untere Lagerschale fast aus. Ein spürbarer, positiver Unterschied in der bergab-Performance. Du könntest beim Nerve wenn möglich dazu auch noch den Vorbau durch einen kürzeren ersetzen.


----------



## 1georg1969 (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Spectral 29 Gemeinde,
hat schon jemand in sein Spectral 29 (insbesondere Rahmengröße M) die neue Reverb mit 170 mm eingebaut? Kann man die von der Baulänge her komplett im Sitzrohr versenken? Oder ist das wegen dem Knick im Sitzrohr nicht komplett möglich?  Schönen Sonntag.
Gruß Georg


----------



## Dorango (17. Juli 2016)

Glaube nicht das es möglich ist. Original ist ja eine mit 30,9 und 420mm Länge verbaut In L und die 170 mm Variante der Reverb hat 480mm. Es wird wohl nicht möglich sein die auf ein Minimum einzubauen und dann noch die Leitung auszuführen aus dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (15. August 2016)

_Hey,_

edit: habs inzwischen selber rausgefunden: is 22.2x0.8!
_
kann mir bitte jemand von euch kurz sagen welche Abmessungen die Dämpferbuchsen am 2014 Spectral AL haben (Grösse M, aber sollt jawohl immer gleich sein)

hab mal 8mm Durchmesser und 22.2mm Breite gelesen, kann das jemand bestätigen?

Danke schonmal_


----------



## jmertgen (15. August 2016)

Liebe Spectral 29 Gemeinde 
Ich werde mich von meinem  Spectral al 9.9ex in Größe L Farbe Whiskey Brown trennen. 
Gut ein Jahr alt mit 150mm Pike. 
Bitte gerne teilen und weitersagen! 
Gibt's Neu nicht mehr...alle Ausverkauf...meines ist echt noch wie neu... Kaum gelaufen wegen Zeitmangel 
Neu Preis 3399€... 2499€ VB. 
Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (15. August 2016)

Gähn... Verkaufsanzeigen bitte in das entsprechende Unterforum - hier lesen wohl eher Spectral-Eigentümer und die haben schon eines


----------



## Bikefritzel (18. August 2016)

So ich nochmal,

die ganze Evol- und Corsett Geschichte hat mir immer noch keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe mich nochmal mit den Leute von Push unterhalten darüber. 

Sie meinten, dass "natürlich" ihr eigenes Tuning die beste Variante sei. 

Was mich überrascht hat, war aber die Aussage, dass die Evol-Kammer die Probleme des Spectral noch erhöhen würden, da der Rahmen so eine hohe Anfangsprogression hätte. Selbst von der Kombination aus Evolkammer und darauf abgestimmtem Pushtuning haben sie abgeraten.

Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Bisher hatte ich eher positives Feedback zu den Evolkammern gelesen?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (19. August 2016)

Ich kann nur von meine Erfahrungen mit der Corset-Luftkammer berichten: ich wiege 80kg und habe den serienmäßig verbauten Spacer in der Positivluftkammer beim Umbau entfernt. Der Dämpfer spricht definitiv viel sensibler an und die die Federwegsausnutzung kann ich perfekt über den Luftdruck einstellen. Ich landete so bei ca. 25-30% Sag und finde dass der Dämpfer in der Mitte des Federwegs gut Gegendruck gibt und nicht durchrauscht. Passt viel besser zu meiner neuen Gabel als vorher. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## xeitto (20. August 2016)

Ich baue das Spectral 29 meiner Freundin gerade auf 1-fach um. Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass der Ausleger vom XT Schaltwerk an der 11-42 Kassette streift - siehe Bild.

Gibt es da ein anderes Schaltauge von Canyon, damit das passt? oder brauche ich ein anderes Schaltwerk? Danke!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (20. August 2016)

Für das XT-Schaltwerk gibt's von einigen wenigen Anbietern der 42er Tuningritzel eine längere Schaltwerkseinstellschraube. Sollte reichen


----------



## cristox (20. August 2016)

Schleift das mit Kette und angeschraubtem und gespanntem Zug immer noch?
Ich denke, nicht.

Was ist denn mit dem Ausleger, an dem der Zug befestigt wird, passiert? 
Der sieht abgeschliffen aus.


----------



## firstmanonbike (20. August 2016)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich baue das Spectral 29 meiner Freundin gerade auf 1-fach um. Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass der Ausleger vom XT Schaltwerk an der 11-42 Kassette streift - siehe Bild.
> 
> Gibt es da ein anderes Schaltauge von Canyon, damit das passt? oder brauche ich ein anderes Schaltwerk? Danke!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 521336




Was war vorher am Rad verbaut und was soll dran kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (20. August 2016)

Danke für die Tipps.

- Dem Ausleger geht's gut 
- Natürlich gehts auch mit gespanntem Zug und Kette nicht, hab ich proniert. Der Ausleger bewegt sich ja kaum.
- Die B-Schraube bringt das Schaltröllchen weiter weg vom Ritzel, aber nicht wirklich den Ausleger, aber ich probier mal ne noch längere, ganz reingeschraubt ist sie schon.
- Umbau ist von 2x10 XT auf 1x11 mit neuem Trigger. Schaltwerk kann ja theoretisch das 10-fach bleiben, wenn es sich irgendwie mit dem Ritzel ausgeht. Falls das eben doch nix wird, kommt halt noch ein 11-fach SLX Schaltwerk dran.


----------



## firstmanonbike (20. August 2016)

Mach mal bitte ein Bild von der Seite, irgendwie sieht es komisch aus.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (21. August 2016)

Warum haste nicht einfach ein 42er Tuningritzel (mit dem 16er statt 15/17) installiert? Funzt 1A!


----------



## Dorango (21. August 2016)

Möchte mal den Service von Canyon ein bisschen loben. Hab meine defekte Reverb am 7.8 versendet und am 17.8 hatte ich eine nagelneue. Aber bis der Versand zustande kommen ist hat es 14 Tage gedauert. Bin aber dennoch sehr zufrieden das es so schnell gegangen ist. 
Hab evtl vor im Winter meine 2x10 gegen die 1x12 zu tauschen. Nur blicke ich nicht wirklich welches Xd Freilauf für mein Spline 1501 xm brauche und der Rest sollte ja eigentlich Plug n Play sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (21. August 2016)

Für 1x12 braucht es doch einen Boost Hinterbau?!


----------



## mssc (21. August 2016)

Dorango schrieb:


> Hab evtl vor im Winter meine 2x10 gegen die 1x12 zu tauschen. Nur blicke ich nicht wirklich welches Xd Freilauf für mein Spline 1501 xm brauche und der Rest sollte ja eigentlich Plug n Play sein.



xd-Freilauf für Ratchet-Naben brauchst du (12x142mm Version) 
zB
https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/Rotor-SRAM-XD-fuer-XX1-X01-Ratchet-System-p33263/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (21. August 2016)

Das sollte natürlich 1×11 heißen. 11 Fach,  weil ich noch 3 weiter laufradsätze auf 11 Fach habe. Das Problem wäre mit 10fach und  42er das gleiche übrigens 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## firevsh2o (21. August 2016)

hometrails schrieb:


> Für 1x12 braucht es doch einen Boost Hinterbau?!



Nein.


----------



## fireblade999 (25. August 2016)

Update Canyon Spectral 8.9 (Kaufdatum April 2016)

Zum zweiten Mal muss ich mein MTB zu Canyon einsenden :-(
Immer wegen dem selben Problem. Es knackt fürchterlich aus dem Tretlager/Kurbelbereich.
Beim erstem Mal wurde das Schaltauge gewechselt (?). Das hat keine Abhilfe gebracht.

Das MTB knarzt wie ein 300€ MTB vom Discounter nach zig Jahren und ich bin erst ca. 700KM damit gefahren.
Keine Gelände oder dergleichen.
Der Spaß ist mir vergangen. Und dann das ewige hin und her mit dem Service :-(
Ich habe jetzt die Schnauze voll.

Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Tretlager?

VG


----------



## Bollock1 (25. August 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Update Canyon Spectral 8.9 (Kaufdatum April 2016)
> 
> Zum zweiten Mal muss ich mein MTB zu Canyon einsenden :-(
> Immer wegen dem selben Problem. Es knackt fürchterlich aus dem Tretlager/Kurbelbereich.
> ...



Bei meinem 8.9 tritt dieses Problem trotz intensiver Nutzung nicht auf (gottseidank...) 

Bevor du das Rad während der Saison zu Canyon einschickst und dich dann ärgerst, dass es so lange dauert, geh doch mal zu einer örtlichen Radwerkstatt. 

Wenn der Lagertausch nicht zu teuer ist, würde ich ggf. ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen und mich weniger ärgern und mehr biken.


----------



## fireblade999 (25. August 2016)

@Bollock1 
Die Frage ist nur, was soetwas kostet?


----------



## delphi1507 (25. August 2016)

Les mal da rein zum Thema Service...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/754221/
Canyon und die Unfähigkeit des Service


----------



## Sebbo84 (25. August 2016)

Mein Lager hat jetzt auch das knacken angefangen. Hab es selber getauscht. Wenn man etwas handwerklich geschickt ist ist es kein Problem des selber zu machen 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fireblade999 (25. August 2016)

@Sebbo84 
Bin ich leider nicht.

Was hast Du an Materialkosten gehabt?


----------



## Sebbo84 (25. August 2016)

45€ für das Lager und 30€ für das Auspresswerkzeug

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. August 2016)

und vielvielviel Fett verwenden beim Einbau! !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bollock1 (25. August 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> @Sebbo84
> Bin ich leider nicht.
> 
> Was hast Du an Materialkosten gehabt?



Lt. Canyon-Homepage ist es dieses Lager:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...41B-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x86-5-mm-p35879/

Kostet 20 Euro.
Ich weiß leider nicht, was Werkstätten für den Austausch verlangen, deshalb meinte ich ja: einfach mal nachfragen.

Vielleicht kann dir ja wer ne gute Werkstatt in deiner Nähe empfehlen.


----------



## Bollock1 (25. August 2016)

Sebbo84 schrieb:


> 45€ für das Lager und 30€ für das Auspresswerkzeug
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk



Welches Lager hast du denn da genommen? 
Weil das von mir oberhalb gepostete kostet nur 20€.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (25. August 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Das MTB knarzt wie ein 300€ MTB vom Discounter nach zig Jahren und ich bin erst ca. 700KM damit gefahren.
> Keine Gelände oder dergleichen.
> Der Spaß ist mir vergangen.
> 
> VG



Wenn ich das Rad wäre würde mir auch der Spaß vergehen. Wieso hast du dir kein Trekking Oder City Bike geholt? Am besten mit BSA Lager und ihr wärt alle vermutlich entspannter unterwegs. PF Lager sind und bleiben Shit. Eine technische Errungenschaft die voll daneben gegangen ist. Es ist jedenfalls nicht ausgeschlossen dass es das Lager ist das dich nervt.


----------



## Sebbo84 (26. August 2016)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Welches Lager hast du denn da genommen?
> Weil das von mir oberhalb gepostete kostet nur 20€.


Ich habe das Race Face X-Type BB92 Pressfit genommen das bei meinem 2014er 7.9 verbaut ist. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rnReaper (27. August 2016)

Haste denn mal die restlichen Anbauten geprüft?
Hatte auch mal tierisch Ärger damit an meinem alten Hardtail. Hab es nie weg bekommen, bis ich sämtliche Anbauten gelöst und mit Montagepaste wieder befestigt habe.


----------



## ravenride (31. August 2016)

fireblade999 schrieb:


> Update Canyon Spectral 8.9 (Kaufdatum April 2016)
> Das MTB knarzt wie ein 300€ MTB vom Discounter nach zig Jahren und ich bin erst ca. 700KM damit gefahren. Keine Gelände oder dergleichen.
> VG


Ich würde zu erst prüfen ob die kurbel überhaupt richtig festgezogen ist. Für den kurzen 8mm imbusschlüssel braucht man eine rohrverlängerung (für einen größeren hebel) um die 48 NM anzugsmoment hinzubekommen. Einfach etwas feste ziehen und prüfen ob das knacken weniger oder ganz weg ist. Falls nicht, würde ich die kurbel demontieren und ordentlich mit dem richtigen fett schmieren.


----------



## Dorango (31. August 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> Ich würde zu erst prüfen ob die kurbel überhaupt richtig festgezogen ist. Für den kurzen 8mm imbusschlüssel braucht man eine rohrverlängerung (für einen größeren hebel) um die 48 NM anzugsmoment hinzubekommen. Einfach etwas feste ziehen und prüfen ob das knacken weniger oder ganz weg ist. Falls nicht, würde ich die kurbel demontieren und ordentlich mit dem richtigen fett schmieren.



Als ich letztens das Kettenblatt getauscht. Habe ich nicht zu 100% sauber geschafft und relative fettarm hatte dann auch ein knacken in der Kurbel. Wie Ravenride schreibt zerlegen sauber machen und mit einer Portion Fett montieren. Danach war bei mir Ruhe .

Zu was anderem hat jemand schon mal ein Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in sein Spectral montiert? Spricht etwas dagegen? 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ravenride (2. September 2016)

Dorango schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal ein Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in sein Spectral montiert? Spricht etwas dagegen?


Es spricht nichst dagegen wenn alles passt. Ich bin zu 90% zufrieden, aber ein dämpfer ist leider kein maßanzug! Dämpfung ist ein extremes thema, wo man viel falsch machen kann und viel zeit investieren kann und muss. Dämpfung ist gefühlssache und jeder arsch fühlt anders!!!

Am CCDB inline kann viel ein(ver)stellen!

Ich persönlich bin mit dem 29er spectral EXTREM hochzufrieden.


----------



## Dorango (2. September 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> Es spricht nichst dagegen wenn alles passt. Ich bin zu 90% zufrieden, aber ein dämpfer ist leider kein maßanzug! Dämpfung ist ein extremes thema, wo man viel falsch machen kann und viel zeit investieren kann und muss. Dämpfung ist gefühlssache und jeder arsch fühlt anders!!!
> 
> Am CCDB inline kann viel ein(ver)stellen!
> 
> Ich persönlich bin mit dem 29er spectral EXTREM hochzufrieden.



Danke CC empfiehlt ja den Inline. Welchen Dampfer hast du verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (2. September 2016)

Dorango schrieb:


> Danke CC empfiehlt ja den Inline. Welchen Dampfer hast du verbaut?


Ich habe den 2015 DBinline am spectral 9.9, fahre alles was mir unter die räder kommt – außer bikeparks!


----------



## maniac66 (5. September 2016)

Gerade beim Check Up Risse am Sitzrohr meines 2014 er Spectral entdeckt . Es sind insgesamt 3 Stück welche von Auslass der Reverb Leitung nach außen verlaufen  Hat schon mal jemand hier Erfahrungen beim Thema Garantie mit Canyon gemacht? Danke vorab!


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## denis0082 (6. September 2016)

Sieht aber irgendwie wie ein Bild vom 27,5er Spectral aus. Kannst du erkennen ob da wirklich 130 auf der Wippe steht?


----------



## maniac66 (6. September 2016)

Sorry, aber das Spectral in Carbon als 29" wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht geben


----------



## Vincy (8. September 2016)

ein Spectral CF 29 kommt 2017 nicht, war leider ein Irrtum seitens der MB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (14. September 2016)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Spectral 29 Gemeinde,
> hat schon jemand in sein Spectral 29 (insbesondere Rahmengröße M) die neue Reverb mit 170 mm eingebaut? Kann man die von der Baulänge her komplett im Sitzrohr versenken? Oder ist das wegen dem Knick im Sitzrohr nicht komplett möglich?  Schönen Sonntag.
> Gruß Georg





Dorango schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es möglich ist. Original ist ja eine mit 30,9 und 420mm Länge verbaut In L und die 170 mm Variante der Reverb hat 480mm. Es wird wohl nicht möglich sein die auf ein Minimum einzubauen und dann noch die Leitung auszuführen aus dem Rahmen.



Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hab Rahmengröße L und überlege die Reverb mit 125mm gegen 150mm oder 170mm Hub zu tauschen.

Noch etwas für Interessierte: Ich hab ja das Spectral 29 9.9 und hatte mal überlegt die Pike mit 130mm auf 160mm mit dem passenden Air Shaft umzurüsten. (Wurde hier auch diskutiert, finde aber die Posts dazu nicht mehr.) Nun hab ich das vor ein paar Wochen endlich gemacht und kann es jetzt nach ca. 20 Touren nur empfehlen. Hab mich schon wieder so an die 30mm mehr Federweg gewöhnt, dass es bereits wieder mehr sein könnte. 
Beim Bergauf-Fahren merke ich keinerlei Nachteil. Der Reifen steigt nicht viel früher hoch als davor. (Also erst bei Steigungen die man sowieso nicht dauerhaft hochtreten will.)


----------



## Dorango (14. September 2016)

Whip schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hab Rahmengröße L und überlege die Reverb mit 125mm gegen 150mm oder 170mm Hub zu tauschen.
> 
> Noch etwas für Interessierte: Ich hab ja das Spectral 29 9.9 und hatte mal überlegt die Pike mit 130mm auf 160mm mit dem passenden Air Shaft umzurüsten. (Wurde hier auch diskutiert, finde aber die Posts dazu nicht mehr.) Nun hab ich das vor ein paar Wochen endlich gemacht und kann es jetzt nach ca. 20 Touren nur empfehlen. Hab mich schon wieder so an die 30mm mehr Federweg gewöhnt, dass es bereits wieder mehr sein könnte.
> Beim Bergauf-Fahren merke ich keinerlei Nachteil. Der Reifen steigt nicht viel früher hoch als davor. (Also erst bei Steigungen die man sowieso nicht dauerhaft hochtreten will.)



Also Canyon gibt nur bis 140mm an der Gabel frei. Nur zur Info. Ob du eine andere Sattelstütze reinbringst kannst ja ausmessen. Wissen ja nicht wie weit du aktuell deine Sattelstütze heraußen hast. Kannst ja mal ein Bild posten wie es aktuell ausschaut.


----------



## hometrails (14. September 2016)

Ich habe selbst die 140er Pike wieder auf die 130er Fox (wg. Einbauhöhe -20mm) gewechselt. Taugt mir persönlich mehr. Das Rad ist harmonischer irgendwie (weniger hecklastig, mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad) und bei meinem Gebrauch auch nicht langsamer bergab.


----------



## mssc (17. September 2016)

Whip schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hab Rahmengröße L und überlege die Reverb mit 125mm gegen 150mm oder 170mm Hub zu tauschen.



Die Einstecktiefe ist bei der 170er nur 1-2cm länger als bei der 125/420mm Version. Bei L sollte das also passen, M wurde ja auch mit der 420er ausgeliefert und man könnte sie dort komplett versenken...


----------



## ravenride (13. Oktober 2016)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst die 140er Pike wieder auf die 130er Fox (wg. Einbauhöhe -20mm) gewechselt. Taugt mir persönlich mehr. Das Rad ist harmonischer irgendwie (weniger hecklastig, mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad) und bei meinem Gebrauch auch nicht langsamer bergab.



Wenn man auf jeden terrain zuhause ist, dann sind 68° grad lenkwinkel optimal. Canyon hatte mit dem spectral sehr gute arbeit geleistet. Nach anfangsproblemen in 2015 ist jetzt die spectralwelt bei mir in ordnung. Vor 15 hahren wurde noch mit 71° grad lenkwinkel gefahren.


----------



## ravenride (13. Oktober 2016)

In 2015 hatte ich an meinem 9.9 spectral einige probleme, so dass ich die vorderradbremse und 2x den CCDBinline zu canyon einsenden musste.

Grund war, der CCDB war nicht fluffig genug. Leider wurde mir nicht gesagt was gemacht wurde, aber nach dem zweiten mal funktionierte der CCDB plötzlich optimal (um den vollen hub im allmountain betrieb zu nutzen, fahre ich mit 19mm SAG, im sitzen gemessen). Als alternative bzw. ersatz, habe ich mir im januar den rock shox monarch RT3 debon air in M/M zugelegt. Obwohl dieser ein sehr guter dämpfer ist, kommt der monarch aber nicht an den CCDBinline heran.

Die sram guide rs am vorderrad musste ich bzgl. kolbenhänger einsenden und wurde auf garantie neu ersetzt. Grundsätzlich ist die guide in der dosierung für mich nicht optimal. Die bremsleistung ist mehr als ausreichend für mein gewicht. Allerdings ist der bremssattel der guide sehr, sehr schwierig zu 110% mittig zu justieren. Die folge war, bei heftigem bremsen bis zum stillstand ein unangenehmes rubbeln. Das hat mich 2015 ebenfalls einige monate beschäftigt. Wegen der luft im bremssattel, ist das entlüften der guide auch nicht gerade einfach! Ne, die guide ist nicht mein ding, nur in der werbung funktioniert alles optimal!!!

Im märz 2016 wurde noch ein 20ger kettenblatt an der sram X0 kurbel montiert, um auf steilen anstiegen über 25% zu bestehen. Die montage ging reibungslos und ohne irgendwelchen justagen am umwerfer, die schaltperformance ist nicht anders als mit dem 22ger blatt. Ich war selbst darüber erstaunt wie einfach dies zu bewerkstelligen war.
Anbei der link, falls noch andere ein kleineres kettenblatt benötigen:
http://www.mountain-goat.de/product_info.php?products_id=9
Eine sehr gute montageanleitung ist in der lieferung dabei, da das blatt nicht mit jeder kurbel ganz genau harmoniert, aber mit der sram X0, 110% kompatibel.


----------



## ravenride (13. Oktober 2016)

Wer von euch hat bereits 2.6 bis 3.0 zoll reifen aufgezogen? 
Das thema reiz mich sehr, aber, ich konnte noch keine 2.6 bzw. 2.8 breiten finden und die gewichte sind ebenfalls abschreckend hoch. 
70 bis 72mm reifenbreite sollte mit dem 2015 spectralrahmen kompatibel sein!


----------



## Jun89 (23. November 2016)

Servus Freunde,
ich bin jetzt seit April 2014 im Besitz eines Canyon Spectral 7.9...
Es ist jetzt allerdings an der Zeit die Kiste etwas aufzumotzen!
Meine Gedanken gingen dahin gehend, schaffe ich mir etwas neues an oder pimp ich mein bisheriges Bike?!? Ich bin so an sich sehr zufrieden gewesen mit dem Bike (bis auf die Gabel) und wollte nun eure Meinungen einholen... Abfahrtstechnisch soll das Radl potenter werden!
Als allererste Maßnahme soll eine andere Gabel rein! Preisleistungstechnisch geht da wohl kein Weg an der Pike vorbei... Aber in 130 oder 140mm, das ist hier die Frage... Der Lenkwinkel könnte schon etwas flacher sein meine ich... also, 130 und Winkelsteuersatz oder 140, oder 140 mit Winkelsteuersatz... wie ändert sich dann die Geometrie? Tretlagerhöhe etc...
2. Maßnahme denke ich sollten breitere Felgen werden! Das soll ja einiges bringen!


----------



## crossy-pietro (23. November 2016)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Servus Freunde,
> ich bin jetzt seit April 2014 im Besitz eines Canyon Spectral 7.9...
> Es ist jetzt allerdings an der Zeit die Kiste etwas aufzumotzen!



...dann sind unsere Speckis wohl (Zwillings-)Brüder
Der Hobel is genial aber dieses Jahr wollte ich auch einfach mal was Neues:
- 1x11 XT-Upgrade (30 auf 11-46) 
- DT SWISS E1900 Spline-LRS mit 25mm Innenbreite 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/82727

Ne Pike wäre auch fein (würde 130mm nehmen).
Halt uns doch einfach auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Jun89 (23. November 2016)

Ein Einfach-Antrieb schwebt natürlich auch noch im Raum! Wollt aber die 12-Fach Welle jetzt abwarten, bis das ganze etwas erschwinglicher wird! 
Wie gehts dir da mit der Bandbreite? In welchem Terrain bewegst du es damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (23. November 2016)

Ja, verständlich... ...aber ich konnte nich' warten

Bin mit der Bandbreite sehr zufrieden. 
Habe fast die gleiche Entfaltung wie bei 22/36 auf 11-36 und komme alle Mittelgebirgsanstiege ebenso gut hoch, wie vorher (Terrain S0 - S2).
Topspeed in der Ebende (Asphalt etc.) ist für mich zweitrangig - fahre fast nur Offroad/Wald/Trails etc. - man kommt aber trotzdem noch gut voran, falls nötig.


----------



## kommaklar (23. November 2016)

Jun89 schrieb:


> 2. Maßnahme denke ich sollten breitere Felgen werden! Das soll ja einiges bringen!


Ich habe mir vom Laufradbauer paar "DT XM481 Felge, 32Loch" mit "DT 350 Nabensatz" fertigen lassen.
Sind jetzt ein Jahr im Einsatz (Tubeless) und haben bis jetzt keine Schwierigkeiten gemacht!
Da bist du zw. 400 - 600 Euro dabei. Je nach Nabe und Speichen.


----------



## okumb4 (23. November 2016)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Servus Freunde,
> ich bin jetzt seit April 2014 im Besitz eines Canyon Spectral 7.9...
> Es ist jetzt allerdings an der Zeit die Kiste etwas aufzumotzen!
> Meine Gedanken gingen dahin gehend, schaffe ich mir etwas neues an oder pimp ich mein bisheriges Bike?!? Ich bin so an sich sehr zufrieden gewesen mit dem Bike (bis auf die Gabel) und wollte nun eure Meinungen einholen... Abfahrtstechnisch soll das Radl potenter werden!
> ...




Hab das gleiche Rad und die Pike ist seit Okt.15 bei mir verbaut. Einen ernsthaften unterschied gibt es nun wirklich nicht bei 1cm Unterschied. Also wenn mir einer sagt, dass er was am Lenkwinkel spürt, weil jetzt 140mm statt 130mm verbaut sind, dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.Sorry!  Bei 2cm oder mehr seh ich das noch ein. Bei mir ist die 140mm verbaut und habe außer die deutlich bessere Performance nichts gemerkt. Da ist die wahl das besseren offsets schon wichtiger  


Auch neue Laufräder sollten bei mir rein, das habe ich dann aber gelassen, da die M1700 eigentlich Top sind! Testweise hatte ich ein paar breitere drauf, aber ob ich dass dann wirklich an einem "Tourenrad" brauche ist fraglich und ich habe mich dagegen entschieden, da der Kosten/Nutzen faktor zu hoch war. Aber statt die Felgen zu tauschen würde ein potenter Dämpfer mehr sinn machen! 

Naja und wegen dem Rahmentausch kommt es ganz drauf an wie du fährst und wie schwer du bist. Bei 110KG inkl. Gepäck war mein Rahmen auf meinen Endurotouren nach 14 Monaten dahin. Daher würde bei ähnlichen Gewicht ein Tausch auch sinn machen, denn wenn was passiert musste selbst zahlen und so könntest du noch ein paar Taler dafür bekommen Falls du aber deutlich leichter bist, dann wirst du mit dem Rahmen nie ein Problem haben.

LG


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. November 2016)

Breite Felgen brauchste nicht unbedingt. Ordentliche fette Enduro - Reifen natürlich tubeless drauf und gut ist... deshalb beschränke ich mich hier auf die Geometrie-Optimierung mit dem Ziel einen flachen Lenkwinkel zu erreichen. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Winkelsteuersatz mit effektiv 1,5 oder 2,5 Grad von Works Components. Letzterer bringt keine unerwünschte Tretlager Erhöhung und keine Verringerung des Sitzwinkels. Ersterer leider schon ein wenig.
2.) Offset-Dämpferbuchsen bspw. von BURGTEC senken das Heck ab. Die bringen eine Tretlagerabsenkung aber auch flacheren Sitzwinkel
3.) Andere Gabel mit 140mm bringt eher mehr Leistung statt große Winkeländerung. Wichtig ist bei einem flachen Lenkwinkel dann ein größerer Gabeloffset bspw. von 51mm statt 43 oder 46. Empfehlenswert hier die Fox 34 Performance, auch die Pike

Ich habe alles 3 kombiniert und bin mehr als happy.

Viele Erfolg.
Grüße,
Lars

P.S.: Erstmal den Fox Dämpfer auf Fox EVOL-Luftkammer oder Vorsprung Corset umrüsten. Das reicht auch schon für einen großen Sprung nach vorne - und ist viel billiger als ein neuer.


----------



## Dorango (23. November 2016)

Hab seit Juli eine Pike mit 140mm drin und bin begeistert. Steht hoch im Federweg rauscht nicht durch obwohl die immer offen ist. Hab im Zunge des Umbau auch auf eine 800mm Lenker deshalb kann ich nicht sagen ob die 10 mm das rausreißen vom Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. November 2016)

Yup, bei mir das gleiche mit der Fox 34 Factory in 140mm mit 51er Offset um trotz flachem Lenkwinkel von 66 Grad nicht träge zu lenken. Habe die immer im offenen Modus und bin schwer begeistert. Riesen Unterschied zur Fox 32.


----------



## jmertgen (23. November 2016)

150mm (Pike) kannst locker fahren in dem Rad... Habs in dem 9.9ex ein Jahr gefahren.. Perfekt! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jun89 (24. November 2016)

Also ich halte mal kurz fest, wenn ich schon Gabel tausche, dann sollte ich in dem Zuge auch den Offset auf 51mm ändern?!?
Oder nur wenn ich auch einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaue?
Wenn ich den Lenkwinkel so lasse, dann 46mm Offset?

Die neue Fox soll zwar Top sein, ist mir aber echt zu teuer!!
Die Pike solls werden! Die Frage hier ist nur, reicht eine RC aus oder wenn dann gleich die RCT3?!
Ist der Unterschied so gravierend?
Dämpfer... ja, dass mit Corset etc. ist mir bekannt! Hab nur mal gelesen, dass es nur bei sehr leichten Fahrern optimal funktioniert! Ich bin aber leider kein Fleigengewicht!
Was für ein Dämpfer empfiehlt sich für schwerere Fahrer?

Danke für eure nette Hilfe!


----------



## jmertgen (24. November 2016)

RC reicht vollkommen aus....  Federwege kannst dann über Air Schaft anpassen!
Und ne AWK ist immer noch ne interessante Tuning Möglichkeit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (24. November 2016)

Oder schon mal über ne Lyrik nachgedacht.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorango (24. November 2016)

Die Lyrik gibt es erst ab 150mm und Canyon gibt den Rahmen bis 140mm frei.(Anmerkung)Die Steifigkeit der Pike merkst du im Vergleich zu 32mm Gabeln. Beim bremsen habe ich es deutlich gemerkt. Ach ja die Einbaulängen bei RS sind etwas länger bei gleichem Federweg im Vergleich zu Fox.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (24. November 2016)

Du kannst problemlos auch die günstigeren Varianten kaufen. Die Leistung der Fox Performance  oder RS Yari sind fast auf gleichem Niveau wie die teuren Geschwister.

Richtig: Der größere Offset wäre bei unverändertem Lenkwinkel sogar schädlich. Das Lenkverhalten wird dann zu spitz (habe ich erfahren da ich den Winkelsteuersatz erst später als die Gabel verbaut habe). Aber der flachere Lenkwinkel bringt downhill ebenfalls eine große Verbesserung... sehr zu empfehlen. Dann brauchste über Freigabe duch Canyon etc. natürlich nicht mehr nachdenken...


----------



## Jun89 (24. November 2016)

Das mit der Einbaulänge war mit bekannt... Wenn ich also von der 130er Fox zur 140er Pike wechsel wird der Lenkwinkel ja durch den mehr Federweg und die längere Einbaulänge einen Hauch flacher... das wäre gut! Die Lyrik ist dann doch etwas to mutch!
Ich werd mir ne gebrauchte Pike schießen! Da ist der Markt für die Lyrik ja ebenfalls noch nicht recht groß...
Welchen Offset ich nun brauche wäre noch zu klären...


----------



## jmertgen (24. November 2016)

Hubs... Yari meinte ich ja auch... Die gibt es ja schon ab 120mm. 
Aber Kollege fährt 160mm in dem Rad...Funktioniert einwandfrei! 
Also mit 140 würde ich erst gar nicht anfangen... Wenn dann direkt 150..oder 160.
Im Spectral 650b sind 160mm auch kein Ding! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jun89 (24. November 2016)

Nene... 140mm sind scho ideal! Soll ja Tourentauglich bleiben! Das wird ja kein Enduro...
Motto des Umbaus: "darfs ein BISSCHEN mehr sein? --- JA!"
Außerdem traveln kann man ja dann immer noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (24. November 2016)

Ganz heiße Alternative wäre ne Formula 35


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (24. November 2016)

Mit einer 150er oder 160er Pike möchte ich keinen Blick auf die Tretlagerhöhe werfen - das Fahrgefühl leidet dann schon erheblich. Darüber hinaus wird Federweg m.E. eher überschätzt, die Geometrie des Rades und eine gute Balance von Gabel- und Heckfederung sind viel entscheidender.


----------



## Jun89 (25. November 2016)

Um zum Thema Dämpfer zurück zu kommem... was sind da die Optionen?


----------



## jmertgen (25. November 2016)

Rock shock monarch debonair rt3 190x51

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jun89 (25. November 2016)

Mit M/M Tune?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (25. November 2016)

Was unterscheidet denn einen RS Monarch + Debonair Luftkammer - Upgrade von einem Fox Float + Evol Luftkammer - Upgrade ? Beide haben eine größere Negativkuftkammer und eine entsprechend stärker lineare Luftfeder, und der Standard-Monarch ist auch eher ein Einstiegsprodukt. Ob Dir der einen großen Forschritt bringt? Wenn schon Dämpfertausch dann wenigstens einen Monarch Plus oder Float X (besser X2) ... oder gleich was richtig potentes mit entsprechend Mehrgewicht...


----------



## jmertgen (25. November 2016)

Preis Leistung ist beim RS einfach besser! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorango (10. Dezember 2016)

So endlich ist die Eagle an meinem Speci. Konnte sie noch nicht ausgiebig testen, das was ich getestet habe gefällt mir gut. Des weiteren habe endlich Kabelhalter gefunden die mir am Bike gefallen.


----------



## DT11 (15. Dezember 2016)

Weiß jemand, ob man an den CF-Modellen mit einfach Antrieb vorne problemlos das Kettenblatt gegen ein größeres tauschen kann? Hatte gestern die Chance in Koblenz vorbeizuschauen, und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es zwischen Kettenblatten und Kettenstrebe recht eng zugeht... Würde gerne vorne wenigstens zwei Zähne mehr fahren wollen...


----------



## jmertgen (15. Dezember 2016)

DT11 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man an den CF-Modellen mit einfach Antrieb vorne problemlos das Kettenblatt gegen ein größeres tauschen kann? Hatte gestern die Chance in Koblenz vorbeizuschauen, und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es zwischen Kettenblatten und Kettenstrebe recht eng zugeht... Würde gerne vorne wenigstens zwei Zähne mehr fahren wollen...


Ja geht! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (3. Januar 2017)

Werd mein Spectral 29 nicht zu nem verschmerzbaren Preis los ....also muss ich es pimpen. Überlege gerade nen Double Barrel Inline Coil einzubauen. Hat das hier schon jemand gemacht? 

btw: die auf 160mm getravelte Pike funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Allerdings merkt man dann doch dass der Hinterbau nicht mehr mithalten kann  ...deswegen auch die Idee da nachzurüsten.

(...Reverb 125 muss ich auch noch gegen etwas mit mehr Hub tauschen.)


----------



## Dorango (3. Januar 2017)

Whip schrieb:


> Werd mein Spectral 29 nicht zu nem verschmerzbaren Preis los ....also muss ich es pimpen. Überlege gerade nen Double Barrel Inline Coil einzubauen. Hat das hier schon jemand gemacht?
> 
> btw: die auf 160mm getravelte Pike funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Allerdings merkt man dann doch dass der Hinterbau nicht mehr mithalten kann  ...deswegen auch die Idee da nachzurüsten.
> 
> (...Reverb 125 muss ich auch noch gegen etwas mit mehr Hub tauschen.)



Glaubst das du dann das Geld wieder rausbekommst? Oder willst es weiterfahren?


----------



## Whip (3. Januar 2017)

Noch 1-2 Jahre weiterfahren.

Andersrum machts ja keinen Sinn, macht man ja nur noch mehr Verlust


----------



## Dorango (3. Januar 2017)

Whip schrieb:


> Noch 1-2 Jahre weiterfahren.
> 
> Andersrum machts ja keinen Sinn, macht man ja nur noch mehr Verlust



Aber wieso willst du denn eigentlich ein Coil Dämpfer? Als ich von der Fox 32 auf die Pike gewechselt habe musste auch der Fox Dämpfer weichen weil es nicht mehr harmoniert hat. Bin auf dem RS Monarch Plus gewechselt und super zufrieden muss noch etwas Feintuning durch die Ringe machen.


----------



## Whip (3. Januar 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Aber wieso willst du denn eigentlich ein Coil Dämpfer? Als ich von der Fox 32 auf die Pike gewechselt habe musste auch der Fox Dämpfer weichen weil es nicht mehr harmoniert hat. Bin auf dem RS Monarch Plus gewechselt und super zufrieden muss noch etwas Feintuning durch die Ringe machen.


Bist du schonmal ne Stahlfedergabel oder -dämpfer gefahren? Ist ein ziemlicher Unterschied. Die Feder ist einfach linearer und viel feinfühliger.


----------



## Dorango (3. Januar 2017)

Ja ich fahre Stahlfeder an einem anderem Bike(Gabel wie Dämpfer). Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich gut das es zum Ende des Federwegs bisschen straffer wird. Am Dämpfer kann man noch ziemlich genau die passende Feder finden aber an den Gabel finde ich die Stufen zu krass. Welchen Dämpfer fährst du gerade.


----------



## Whip (5. Januar 2017)

Ah ok. Ich fahre noch den original CC Double Barrel Inline Air. Der hängt bei mir meistens im mittleren Federweg, geht also zu schnell durch den Anfang, nutzt wegen der Progression aber nicht den kompletten Weg. Da müsste eine Feder doch besser funktionieren. (wenn sie die richtige Härte hat)


----------



## Dorango (5. Januar 2017)

Aber dann tippe ich evtl auf eine falsche Einstellung. Das vielleicht der ending stroke zu sehr zu ist. Ist doch eigentlich ein super Dämpfer den einige hier auch fahren. Aber der Hinterbau von Spectral neigt ja allgemein schon zu Wippen und nutzt dadurch schon etwas Federweg. Federn wirst aber 3 Stk. kaufen bis die eine findest, bei mir waren es sogar 4.


----------



## Whip (6. Januar 2017)

Kann schon sein. Das Ding richtig einzustellen ist ja auch n Krampf  Versuche da schon seit einiger Zeit ne bessere Einstellung zu finden.
Die Hoffnung wäre halt, dass ein Coil-Dämpfer einfach etwas "satter" liegt und dass ich ohne die Progression des Luftdämpfers mehr vom Federweg nutzen kann. Deswegen war die Frage ja ob hier schon jemand den Coil eingebaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (6. Januar 2017)

Hast du schon die Grundeinstellung von CC versucht? Weil ein Coil für ein AM Bike ist etwas überdimensioniert und ein Marketinggag. Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## ravenride (7. Januar 2017)

Whip schrieb:


> Ich fahre noch den original CC Double Barrel Inline Air. Der hängt bei mir meistens im mittleren Federweg, geht also zu schnell durch den Anfang, nutzt wegen der Progression aber nicht den kompletten Weg.



Bezüglich der Endkompression, hast die 2 Spacer aus der Luftkammer demontiert und die HSC Einstellung reduziert?


----------



## Whip (8. Januar 2017)

ravenride schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Endkompression, hast die 2 Spacer aus der Luftkammer demontiert und die HSC Einstellung reduziert?


Oh man... ich wusste gar nicht dass der Spacer hat. Der Ausbau scheint auch relativ einfach zu sein. Danke für den Tip, werde ich direkt ausprobieren!!


----------



## Whip (8. Januar 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Hast du schon die Grundeinstellung von CC versucht? Weil ein Coil für ein AM Bike ist etwas überdimensioniert und ein Marketinggag. Ist meine Meinung.


Ja das bin ich am Anfang gefahren.
Hab allerdings noch nicht mit weniger/ohne Spacern getestet, das versuche ich jetzt mal!


----------



## Dorango (8. Januar 2017)

Ja ich glaube auch das ist am CC das größte Problem, man kann zu viel einstellen bzw. verstellen. Habe auch schon gelesen das der CC für Leute mit viel Erfahrung ist. Da hilft nur probieren vielleicht auch ein Protokoll führen welche Einstellung zu welchem Ergebnis geführt hat.


----------



## ravenride (8. Januar 2017)

Whip schrieb:


> Ja das bin ich am Anfang gefahren.
> Hab allerdings noch nicht mit weniger/ohne Spacern getestet, das versuche ich jetzt mal!



Wenn du einen fluffigen Dämpfer benötigst, um die 70 kg wiegst, dann kannst du folgende Einstellung ausprobieren:

SAG auf 18mm

HSC: 0,75 Umdrehungen
HSR: weiß die Einstellung aktuell nicht (aber Reboundeinstellung am Dämpfer sollte kein problem sein)

LSC: 0 Klicks
LSR: 0 Klicks
Bei 0 Klicks Einstellung in der LowSpeed, ist der Öldurchfluss schneller, daduch wird die HighSpeed feinfühliger und fluffiger.
Dazu man muss die Imbusschrauben reindrehen.

Der max. Hub des DB-Inline beträgt nur 48mm, die Restlichen 3mm dienen als Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (8. Januar 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube auch das ist am CC das größte Problem, man kann zu viel einstellen bzw. verstellen. Habe auch schon gelesen das der CC für Leute mit viel Erfahrung ist. Da hilft nur probieren vielleicht auch ein Protokoll führen welche Einstellung zu welchem Ergebnis geführt hat.



Die Infos seitens Canyon und Cane Creek sind mehr als unterdurchschnittlich. Uns Biker würde es viel Zeit und Nerven ersparen. Canyon könnte auf Wunsch der Kunden, die Federelemente z.B. auf das jeweilige Fahregewicht und Vorlieben voreinstellen.


----------



## jmertgen (8. Januar 2017)

ravenride schrieb:


> Die Infos seitens Canyon und Cane Creek sind mehr als unterdurchschnittlich. Uns Biker würde es viel Zeit und Nerven ersparen. Canyon könnte auf Wunsch der Kunden, die Federelemente z.B. auf das jeweilige Fahregewicht und Vorlieben voreinstellen.


Canyon stellt den CC vor ein... Auf das Rad... Liegt auch ne Karte bei mit den voreingestellten Werten! 
Wer damit nicht um kann sollte sich halt nen Modell mit ner anderen Ausstattung aussuchen... Wo ist das Problem 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Whip (9. Januar 2017)

Ja da muss ich @jmertgen recht geben. Cane Creek legt außerdem ein kleines Protokollheft bei, in dem man die Einstellungen notieren kann. Darin sind auch gute Hinweise wie man die Dämpfereinstellung optimiert. Den Herstellern kann man da keinen Vorwurf machen. Es ist halt ein kompliziertes Produkt mit vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten, da muss man sich mit beschäftigen. Dass ich nicht wusste, dass man da noch Spacer herausnehmen kann ist meine eigene Blödheit.

@ravenride danke für deine Einstellunsgtips. Wiege 75 kg (ohne Rucksack etc.), komme mit Rebound nahe 0 auch besser klar. Werde deine Einstellungen mal ausprobieren


----------



## ravenride (9. Januar 2017)

Wiege 75 kg (ohne Rucksack etc.), komme mit Rebound nahe 0 auch besser klar. Werde deine Einstellungen mal ausprobieren :daumen:[/QUOTE]

Bitte berichte dann, ob diese Einstellung deinen Federungsgeschmack trifft, den gesamten Federweg ausnutz und in die Richtung der Stahlfeder geht.


----------



## dom_i (29. Januar 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Bremse ich verbaut habe?
Besitze ein Spectral AL 8.9 aus 2016. 
Bis "Shimano XT" komme ich ja noch mit, aber welche Ausführung genau? Muss nämlich neue Bremsbeläge bestellen...
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Abuc (30. Januar 2017)

Bremsbeläge ausbauen und dann steht bestimmt das da drauf Shimano Bremsbeläge J02A für XTR, XT, SLX, Alfine...
Gibts auch in metall heissen dann J04A......oder so.


----------



## dom_i (14. Februar 2017)

Mal wieder eine Anfängerfrage... Kann ich an meinem Spectral AL 8.9 von 2016 einfach die vorhandene Kassette auf eine ShimanoXT 11-fach Kassette CS-M8000 11-46 Zähne austauschen?

Ziel soll es sein, einen leichteren ersten Gang zu haben, da ich bei langen Anstiegen mit dem derzeitigen 40er Kettenblatt doch schon zu kämpfen habe.
Ist das so machbar oder muss ich noch mehr tauschen? Kette?


----------



## Dorango (16. Februar 2017)

Musst schauen ob das schaltwerk passt. Kette musst du erneuern.


----------



## ravenride (16. Februar 2017)

terpk schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Anfängerfrage... Kann ich an meinem Spectral AL 8.9 von 2016 einfach die vorhandene Kassette auf eine ShimanoXT 11-fach Kassette CS-M8000 11-46 Zähne austauschen?



Das schaltwerk wird es vermutlich nicht schaffen, siehe sreenshot anbei. Du kannst direkt z.b. bei bike-discont anrufen, die jungs in technikabteilung wissen da sicherlich was zu tun ist. Eine alternative wäre, ein zwei zähne kleineres kettenblatt vorne zu montieren. Damit hättest du deutlich weniger kosten und eine FEINERE abstufung. Das gleiche problem wie du hatte ich mit dem 2015 modell mit 2x10, da helfen nur größere muskelpakete oder eine andere getriebeübersetzung. Ich habe mich für die zweite lösung entschieden und hatte ein zwei zähne kleineres kettenblatt montiert. Vorne 20/36, hinten 11-36.


----------



## Sebbowski (26. Februar 2017)

So, hab jetzt in meinen Speck-Strahl AL 9.9 ne Fox 36 Float Gabel (150mm) eingebaut (vorher: Pike mit 130mm). Erste Testfahrt bestanden. Macht optisch einiges her, für meine Begriffe wirkt das Rad so stimmiger (wie gesagt, optisch!). Bergauf hab ich nicht mehr Probleme als sonst auch, werd aber wohl nie so der Bergtrikot-Typ werden. Auf dem Trail liegt das Rad für meine Begriffe satt, auch in Kombination mit dem CC DBinline mit 130mm Federweg. Kleine Umstellung an Sattelposition und Cockpit waren sinnig. Lediglich das Finden des korrekten Adapters für die VR-Bremse war ein wenig schwieriger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzejoergel (27. Februar 2017)

Fahr in meinem 9.9er EX jetzt auch die Pike mit 160mm, und bin äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## Ricardo1991 (10. März 2017)

Hallo könnt ihr mir sagen welche Pike im spectral al 8.9 verbaut ist? Mit 46 Offset oder ohne?


----------



## xeitto (11. März 2017)

Ich verkaufe einen 2014er Spectral 29 Rahmen in Größe M, weiß. Mit Fox CTD Dämpfer und Steuersatz. Bei Interesse gerne PM.


----------



## Jun89 (11. März 2017)

Ricardo1991 schrieb:


> Hallo könnt ihr mir sagen welche Pike im spectral al 8.9 verbaut ist? Mit 46 Offset oder ohne?



Der 46er Offset war verbaut... 46mm ist auch der Standart-Offset der Pike! Wenn du bei der ersten Gabel ohne Offsteangabe die Beschreibung liest, dann heist es da Vorlauf 46mm! Bei der zweiten sinds 51 ausser bei der 160er...
Hab mir auch die 46er gekauft! Wurde aber ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal beschrieben in diesem Thread...


----------



## Jun89 (12. April 2017)

Upgrade fertig


----------



## Abuc (13. April 2017)

Bei 2x11, wirds wanrscheinlich auch mit kleineres Kettenblatt vorne nichts da die Kette jetzt schon beim 26 Blatt fast aufliegt, also die Kette auf den Umferfer .
Versuchs mal hinten mit den 46 kasette und erzähl mal ob das klappt, klar musst eine längere kette auch ran.


----------



## hometrails (13. April 2017)

Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod...

Gesendet von meinem XT1580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shalala (12. Juni 2017)

Servus,

ich hab ein 2015 9.9 und war von Anfang an leider nicht zufrieden mit den Guide RS bremsen. Quietschen, Rubbeln, Geräusche, miese Bremsleistung. Auch nach Entlüften, mehrfacher Belagwechsel und Reinigung gabs keine Verbesserung. Ich hab nun die Schnauze voll und möchte sie runterhauen. Ich suche nach einer Problemlosbremse mit gut dosierbarem Biss. Hat jemand seine auch schon gewechselt und hat Erfahrung? Wie wärs mit ner XT?

Ich hab hier jetz schon mehrfach von Traveln der Pike gelesen. Was ist notwendig, dass ich die 130er Pike höher bekomme? Ist es überhaupt möglich?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Ricardo1991 (12. Juni 2017)

shalala schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab ein 2015 9.9 und war von Anfang an leider nicht zufrieden mit den Guide RS bremsen. Quietschen, Rubbeln, Geräusche, miese Bremsleistung. Auch nach Entlüften, mehrfacher Belagwechsel und Reinigung gabs keine Verbesserung. Ich hab nun die Schnauze voll und möchte sie runterhauen. Ich suche nach einer Problemlosbremse mit gut dosierbarem Biss. Hat jemand seine auch schon gewechselt und hat Erfahrung? Wie wärs mit ner XT?
> 
> ...


Hey, ich hab zwar vor kurzem mein spectral al 7.0 verkauft aber kann dir nur gutes von der xt Bremse berichten. Ich hatte nie Probleme, auch nicht bei den härtesten Abfahrten. Die Bremshebel liegen sehr gut am Finger, sind bis jetzt die besten bremsen die ich je gefahren bin. Vor der xt hatte ich ne Avid elixier 5 die auch problemlos funktioniert hat aber da bin ich noch nicht so gefahren wie mit der xt. Jetzt hab ich das strive al 6.0 Race 2017 mit der Guide RS kann aber nichts berichten da ich momentan im Urlaub bin und das Rad noch nicht testen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (12. Juni 2017)

Ich hätte eine XT im Angebot, wenn du Interesse hast!? Ich wechsle, da ich mit meinem Gewicht (115kg) mehr Restreserven für den anstehenden Alpencross haben möchte.


----------



## dom_i (12. Juni 2017)

Abuc schrieb:


> Bei 2x11, wirds wanrscheinlich auch mit kleineres Kettenblatt vorne nichts da die Kette jetzt schon beim 26 Blatt fast aufliegt, also die Kette auf den Umferfer .
> Versuchs mal hinten mit den 46 kasette und erzähl mal ob das klappt, klar musst eine längere kette auch ran.



Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich fahre jetzt 26/36 und das 11-46er Ritzelpaket hinten mit einer 114 Glieder-Kette inkl. Kettenspanner. Läuft problemlos!


----------



## Jun89 (13. Juni 2017)

shalala schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab ein 2015 9.9 und war von Anfang an leider nicht zufrieden mit den Guide RS bremsen. Quietschen, Rubbeln, Geräusche, miese Bremsleistung. Auch nach Entlüften, mehrfacher Belagwechsel und Reinigung gabs keine Verbesserung. Ich hab nun die Schnauze voll und möchte sie runterhauen. Ich suche nach einer Problemlosbremse mit gut dosierbarem Biss. Hat jemand seine auch schon gewechselt und hat Erfahrung? Wie wärs mit ner XT?
> 
> ...



Traveln der Pike ist relativ Problemlos! Brauchst nur einen längeren Airschaft! Würde in dem Zuge aber dann gleich einen Service machen!

Bei der Bremse werde ich als nächstes zu Magura greifen!


----------



## dom_i (13. Juni 2017)

Aber verlagert man mit der höheren Pike dann nicht automatisch das Gewicht nach weiter hinten? :S
Würde das auch gerne machen, habe aber so schon Probleme bei Anstiegen das Gewicht auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen. Sattel ist schon komplett nach vorne geschoben :/


----------



## Ricardo1991 (13. Juni 2017)

Ein Kumpel fährt auch das 29er spectral mit 130mm Federweg, er wollte die Pike auf 140mm traveln aber canyon hat ihm davon abgeraten weil das Vorderrad sonst hoch kommen könnte bei steilen Anstiegen. Ein Jahr gab es das 29er mal mit 140mm was aber dann aus dem Programm genommen wurde weil eben das Vorderrad bei einigen hoch ging


----------



## Jun89 (13. Juni 2017)

Bei mir ist es kein Problem!

Plan B: Wheelie den Berg hoch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (13. Juni 2017)

Ricardo1991 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel fährt auch das 29er spectral mit 130mm Federweg, er wollte die Pike auf 140mm traveln aber canyon hat ihm davon abgeraten weil das Vorderrad sonst hoch kommen könnte bei steilen Anstiegen. Ein Jahr gab es das 29er mal mit 140mm was aber dann aus dem Programm genommen wurde weil eben das Vorderrad bei einigen hoch ging


Das ist Käse... Hab es selbst mit 150mm gefahren,das 9.9ex.. Und Kollege fährt es mit 160mm... Alles Gut... Keine Probleme... Von wegen steigenden Vorderrad! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo1991 (13. Juni 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Das ist Käse... Hab es selbst mit 150mm gefahren,das 9.9ex.. Und Kollege fährt es mit 160mm... Alles Gut... Keine Probleme... Von wegen steigenden Vorderrad!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Es war halt die Aussage von canyon, ich hab mein spectral al 7.0 in 27,5" auch von 140 auf 160mm umgebaut und hatte keine Probleme


----------



## dom_i (14. Juni 2017)

Was brauch ich denn alles, wenn ich von 130 auf 140 gehen möchte? 
Hat zufällig jemand eine Artikelliste? 
Gerne hätte ich auch das die Standrohre in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz wären.


----------



## jmertgen (14. Juni 2017)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Air-Shaft-27-5-29-Zoll-160-140-mm--29684.html
Das der Air- Schaft... Und die Standrohre gibt's nur in Schwarz. 
Beste Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ravenride (18. Juni 2017)

Ricardo1991 schrieb:


> Es war halt die Aussage von canyon, ich hab mein spectral al 7.0 in 27,5" auch von 140 auf 160mm umgebaut und hatte keine Probleme


Alles relativ, für den einen passt es, für den anderen nicht. Unterschiedliche ansprüche, unterschiedliche fahrweise.


----------



## ravenride (18. Juni 2017)

shalala schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab ein 2015 9.9 und war von Anfang an leider nicht zufrieden mit den Guide RS bremsen. Quietschen, Rubbeln, Geräusche, miese Bremsleistung.



Kann ich so ebenfalls nur bestätigen.
Es liegt an der nicht gleichmäßigen funktion der bremskolben. Da müssen die bremskolben immer wieder gängig gemacht werden. Nur wenn alle vier kolben zu 100% gleich andrücken, funktioniert die guide traumhaft. Je nach fahrweise, es kommt immer wieder vor, nach vier monaten müssen die bremskolben wieder gereinigt und gängig gemacht werden. Das macht absolut keinen spaß!

Ich habe am vorderrad bereits die dritte RS guide (zwei guide’s auf garantie von canyon bzw. sram erhalten). Die hintere funktioniert einwandfrei auch im dritten jahr. Man sollte SRAM dafür verklagen. Bei der zweiten RS guide die ich erhielt, haben die kolben sagar im neuzustand bereits geklemmt!!!


----------



## ravenride (23. Juni 2017)

shalala schrieb:


> Ich suche nach einer Problemlosbremse mit gut dosierbarem Biss. Hat jemand seine auch schon gewechselt und hat Erfahrung? Wie wärs mit ner XT? Danke schonmal!



(suche nach einer Problemlosbremse) Ich denke, so eine bremse gibt es nicht. Die XT ist keine vierkolbenbremse und damit sicherlich leichter zu justieren, zudem hat sie kein 5.1 DOT als bremsflüssigkeit, sondern ein normales hydrauliköl. 

Die aktuellen maguras sollen gut sein (was ich so gehört habe!!!???), werden ebenfalls mit hydrauliköl betrieben. Vorne die MT7 und hinten die MT5.


----------



## Dorango (23. Juni 2017)

Bin am Canyon von einer X0 Trail auf eine MT7 umgestiegen ein Traum von Bremse. Weicher Druckpunkt und wenn benötigt enorm Power. Die Orginal Hebel sind Murks. Gibt für die MT7 die Hc1 und die Hc3 habe letzteres. Am Downhiller habe ich die Shigura XT785 Bremsgeber und Sattel ist MT5. Druckpunkt sehr knackig und auch hier Power ohne Ende. Würde sie vom Druckpunkt her einer Code zuordnen. Versteh diese Diskussion nicht wegen dem Bremsmedium. 
Kann die MT5 und MT7 ehrlich empfehlen habe schon einige hinter mir. Kenne da einen Shop der Magura zu sehr guten Konditionen verkauft.


----------



## Motorbasti (24. Juni 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Bin am Canyon von einer X0 Trail auf eine MT7 umgestiegen ein Traum von Bremse. Weicher Druckpunkt und wenn benötigt enorm Power. Die Orginal Hebel sind Murks. Gibt für die MT7 die Hc1 und die Hc3 habe letzteres. Am Downhiller habe ich die Shigura XT785 Bremsgeber und Sattel ist MT5. Druckpunkt sehr knackig und auch hier Power ohne Ende. Würde sie vom Druckpunkt her einer Code zuordnen. Versteh diese Diskussion nicht wegen dem Bremsmedium.
> Kann die MT5 und MT7 ehrlich empfehlen habe schon einige hinter mir. Kenne da einen Shop der Magura zu sehr guten Konditionen verkauft.


Überlege auch meine Guide gegen eine MT 7 zu tauschen. 
Um welchen Shop handelt es sich denn ??? 
Gruß Basti 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goiskopf (9. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
heute hat es mich jetzt (auch) erwischt. Nachdem ich auf einem TEER-Radweg meine Tochter bei einem Laufmarathon begleitet habe, ist meine Kettenstrebe praktisch von jetzt auf gleich komplett durchgerissen. Und zwar genau an der Schweißnaht.
Ironischerweise ist das Rad auf den Tag genau 3 Jahre alt...(2014er Modell also)
An den Canyon-Support mit dem Web-Formular habe ich mal geschrieben, allerdings kommt da schon bei der automatisch generierten Email:

_Hallo "Goiskopf", 

vielen Dank für deine Anfrage. Ein Mitarbeiter vom Canyon Serviceteam kümmert sich schnellstmöglich um dein Anliegen.

Momentan gehen sehr viele E-Mails bei uns ein. Wir bitten dich deshalb bei der Bearbeitung und Beantwortung deines Anliegens um etwas Geduld._

Ich hab mich ja heute schon ein wenig in die Service-Problematik bei Canyon eingelesen, aber in einer automatischen Email das schon so reinschreiben, ist für mich schon ein wenig verstörend...denn das scheint mir ja dann wohl eher ein Dauerzustand zu sein, den Canyon anscheinend so akzeptiert?!?!

Mal davon abgesehen, ob das nun ein Kulanzfall/Garantiefall oder sehr-schlecht-verschweißt-Fall wird, wie groß ist die Chance, die Sache innerhalb von 3 Wochen zu erledigen? Da gehen wir nämlich in den Urlaub...natürlich mit Bike...zumindest war das der Plan.

Gibt es "schnellere" Wege als über das Formular? Bringt mich ein Anruf bei denen weiter? Was sind so die Erfahrungen?

Herzlichen Dank für "beschleunigende" Tips!

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (9. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> heute hat es mich jetzt (auch) erwischt. Nachdem ich auf einem TEER-Radweg meine Tochter bei einem Laufmarathon begleitet habe, ist meine Kettenstrebe praktisch von jetzt auf gleich komplett durchgerissen. Und zwar genau an der Schweißnaht.
> Ironischerweise ist das Rad auf den Tag genau 3 Jahre alt...(2014er Modell also)
> An den Canyon-Support mit dem Web-Formular habe ich mal geschrieben, allerdings kommt da schon bei der automatisch generierten Email:
> ...



Habe damals auch diese im Email erhalten und meine reverb dauerte keine zwei Wochen bis ich sie wieder hatte. Glaube das der Service sicher mit einfachsten Fragen "zugespamt" wird aber auch diese müssen beantwortet werden. Und ich sage immer noch wer ein Versenderbike kauft sollte auch selber an diesem schrauben können.


----------



## Goiskopf (9. Juli 2017)

Nichts lieber als das! Wenn Canyon mir das Ersatzteil zuschickt, ist das in 10 Minuten montiert...ich hoffe nur, das Canyon das auch so sieht, oder ob die das ganze Rad zugeschickt bekommen wollen...  Wie man so liest, kommt das ja nicht selten vor...


----------



## Ricardo1991 (9. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> heute hat es mich jetzt (auch) erwischt. Nachdem ich auf einem TEER-Radweg meine Tochter bei einem Laufmarathon begleitet habe, ist meine Kettenstrebe praktisch von jetzt auf gleich komplett durchgerissen. Und zwar genau an der Schweißnaht.
> Ironischerweise ist das Rad auf den Tag genau 3 Jahre alt...(2014er Modell also)
> An den Canyon-Support mit dem Web-Formular habe ich mal geschrieben, allerdings kommt da schon bei der automatisch generierten Email:
> ...


Ich denke du wirst wenn du den Support anrufst folgende Antwort bekommen "Ich leite das so an den Kollegen von der Technik weiter, er wird sich dann telefonisch bei dir melden" das dauert dann länger als die Sache per Email zu schildern. Zudem müsstest du dem Techniker ja eh ein Foto zuschicken  bin gespannt ob canyon den Hinterbau noch da hat wenn es 3 Jahre her ist. Könnte mir vorstellen das sie den ganzen Rahmen tauschen. Weiß eh nicht wie canyon es jetzt geplant hat wo sie die 29er spectrals aus dem Programm genommen haben. Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du eine Antwort hast. Drücke dir die Daumen das es schnell geht


----------



## Goiskopf (10. Juli 2017)

Danke @Ricardo1991 für das Daumen drücken. Bilder habe ich natürlich gleich dazu gehängt...
Leider bislang noch keine Reaktion... aber es ist Montag und das Team wird sicherlich erst mal das WE aufarbeiten müssen...


----------



## Goiskopf (12. Juli 2017)

Kurze Zwischenstandsmeldung...
Via Facebook-Nachricht habe ich jetzt auf alle Fälle schon mal einen kleinen Schritt in die richtige Richtung erreicht. Rücksendeaufkleber wurde mir zugesandt. Jetzt soll ich den Rahmen nach Koblenz schicken...Halt ich zwar für etwas unnötig bei einem klaren Bruch der Schweißnaht an der Kettenstrebe, aber wenn ich bis zu meinem Urlaub das Problem gelöst bekomme, soll`s mir recht sein...
Ich habe Hoffnung!!!
Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## jmertgen (12. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenstandsmeldung...
> Via Facebook-Nachricht habe ich jetzt auf alle Fälle schon mal einen kleinen Schritt in die richtige Richtung erreicht. Rücksendeaufkleber wurde mir zugesandt. Jetzt soll ich den Rahmen nach Koblenz schicken...Halt ich zwar für etwas unnötig bei einem klaren Bruch der Schweißnaht an der Kettenstrebe, aber wenn ich bis zu meinem Urlaub das Problem gelöst bekomme, soll`s mir recht sein...
> Ich habe Hoffnung!!!
> Ciao Goiskopf


Wieso unnötig.... So ist halt die Vorgehensweise bei Garantie Fällen. 
Ganz Normal! 
Ich wollte auch das Teil in Händen haben was ich ersetzen soll. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ravenride (13. Juli 2017)

shalala schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab ein 2015 9.9 und war von Anfang an leider nicht zufrieden mit den Guide RS bremsen. Quietschen, Rubbeln, Geräusche, miese Bremsleistung. Auch nach Entlüften, mehrfacher Belagwechsel und Reinigung gabs keine Verbesserung.



Meine gedult ist auch zu ende und an meinen lenker wird NIE mehr eine SRAM bremse die arbeit verrichten. Hatte mir eine magura mt trail sport bestellt, VR. vierkolbenbremse, HR. 2 kolbenbremse mit 1-fingerhebel HC-alum.
https://www.actionsports.de/magura-mt-trail-sport-2017-22731


----------



## Goiskopf (13. Juli 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Wieso unnötig.... So ist halt die Vorgehensweise bei Garantie Fällen.
> Ganz Normal!
> Ich wollte auch das Teil in Händen haben was ich ersetzen soll.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte gern lediglich die Kettenstrebe geschickt, wären nur 6 Schrauben, ich hätte nicht Alles auseinanderbauen müssen und das Porto und die Verpackung wäre auch um ein vielfaches einfacher und billiger gewesen...aber egal, der Rahmen ist auf dem Weg nach Koblenz!
Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## Dorango (13. Juli 2017)

ravenride schrieb:


> Meine gedult ist auch zu ende und an meinen lenker wird NIE mehr eine SRAM bremse die arbeit verrichten. Hatte mir eine magura mt trail sport bestellt, VR. vierkolbenbremse, HR. 2 kolbenbremse mit 1-fingerhebel HC-alum.
> https://www.actionsports.de/magura-mt-trail-sport-2017-22731



Magura gute Wahl. Aber warum die Trail? 

Zwei verschiedene Beläge das würde mich nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (13. Juli 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Magura gute Wahl. Aber warum die Trail?
> 
> Zwei verschiedene Beläge das würde mich nerven.



Mich würde der weiche DP noch mehr nerven


----------



## ravenride (14. Juli 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Magura gute Wahl. Aber warum die Trail? Zwei verschiedene Beläge das würde mich nerven.



Das hört sich bei dir an, als wenn du alle 2 wochen die beläge wechseln würdest!

Ich bremse vorwiegend mit der VR bremse, so dass ich hinten nur 1x pro jahr die beläge tausche, vorne 2x pro jahr. Desweiteren bringe ich auch keine 100 kg fahrfertig auf die waage, sondern ca. 78 kg. Von daher muss hinten eine 2 kolben bremse vollkommen ausreichend sein. Auch was den druckpunkt angeht (rudi-ritzel).

SRAM baut ja recht schöne komponente, sind durchdacht was die montage am lenker angeht, aber die haltbarkeit?

Hat einer von euch eventuell eine ahnung, was bei der guide bremse die problematik ausmacht? Warum bist du von der guide zu magura gewechselt?


----------



## hometrails (15. Juli 2017)

Heute bin ich dran gewesen. Toll.


----------



## ravenride (17. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Heute bin ich dran gewesen. Toll.


Welches baujahr, auch 2014? Du warst wohl zuviel in bikeparks, oder doch nicht? 
Bitte später um infos bzgl. der zeitlichen abwicklung bei canyon usw. Viel glück!
Ich hoffe du hast noch ein zweit-, oder ein drittbike!


----------



## Dorango (17. Juli 2017)

Schon seltsam das mit den Schwingen. Sind davon mehr als die zwei betroffen? Hoffe nur das es mir das am kommenden Wochenende erspart bleibt. 

Natürlich wechsle ich nicht alle 2 Wochen die Beläge, aber ich hab halt dann nur eine Sorte daheim. Und als Set ist die mt5 auch billiger als die Trail.


----------



## hometrails (17. Juli 2017)

ravenride schrieb:


> Welches baujahr, auch 2014? Du warst wohl zuviel in bikeparks, oder doch nicht?
> Bitte später um infos bzgl. der zeitlichen abwicklung bei canyon usw. Viel glück!
> Ich hoffe du hast noch ein zweit-, oder ein drittbike!


Genau, 2014. Kein Park, rein gar nichts derbes. Trails, Touren. Was man halt so mit 130mm macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (18. Juli 2017)

Dito...ich war mit dem Bike noch nie im Park. Und gerissen ist die Strebe letztlich auf einem geteerten Radweg in der Ebene in Laufgeschwindigkeit.
Auf der einen Seite "glücklicherweise", was wäre passiert, wenn die Strebe im Gelände mit mehr Tempo gerissen wäre...
Auf der anderen Seite natürlich bemerkenswert...auf ein paar Milimeter immer die gleiche Stelle...
Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## Goiskopf (18. Juli 2017)

Ich habe jetzt gestern übrigens die Eingangsbestätigung bekommen, dass der Rahmen jetzt in Koblenz angekommen ist.
Mehr aber noch nicht...und mein Urlaub rückt näher...heul...


----------



## hometrails (18. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gestern übrigens die Eingangsbestätigung bekommen, dass der Rahmen jetzt in Koblenz angekommen ist.
> Mehr aber noch nicht...und mein Urlaub rückt näher...heul...


Wie alt ist dein Spectral? Wollten die echt den ganzen Rahmen zurück?


----------



## Goiskopf (18. Juli 2017)

Am Tag des Bruches genau 3 Jahre...also ein 2014er.
Jep, die wollten den ganzen Rahmen haben...Rücksendeaufkleber hab ich aber von Canyon bekommen, musste eben einen Karton basteln, mit dem ich den Rahmen einigermaßen sicher verschicken kann...


----------



## hometrails (18. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Am Tag des Bruches genau 3 Jahre...also ein 2014er.
> Jep, die wollten den ganzen Rahmen haben...Rücksendeaufkleber hab ich aber von Canyon bekommen, musste eben einen Karton basteln, mit dem ich den Rahmen einigermaßen sicher verschicken kann...


Und hast du schon eine Info zum weiteren Vorgehen? Garantietausch? Das 29er Spectral hat Canyon ja nun nicht mehr im Sortiment.


----------



## ravenride (18. Juli 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Und als Set ist die mt5 auch billiger als die Trail.


Mit dem nachträglichen kauf von maguras 1-finger-hebel, wäre das mt5 set in etwa genauso teuer gewesen. Die optik der magura bremshebel ist leider unschön, shimano und sram hinterlassen einen deutlich besseren eindruck.


----------



## Dorango (19. Juli 2017)

Die Serienhebel der Magura sind zum davon laufen, das können die Mitbewerber besser. Das wusste ich ich nicht das an der Trail schon die anderen Hebel verbaut sind. Die hc3 sind auf SRAM Niveau kosten aber ein kleines Vermögen. Passen aber auch nur ab der MT6 aufwärts.


----------



## ravenride (19. Juli 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Die Serienhebel der Magura sind zum davon laufen, das können die Mitbewerber besser. Das wusste ich ich nicht das an der Trail schon die anderen Hebel verbaut sind. Die hc3 sind auf SRAM Niveau kosten aber ein kleines Vermögen. Passen aber auch nur ab der MT6 aufwärts.


Die mt trail besitzt keine HC3 bremshebel (ca. 60 euro), sondern nur die normalen HC bremshebel (ca. 30 euro), aber es sind 1-finger-hebel.

Ja, inzwischen sind die alle verrückt geworden, in der bikebranche und verlangen durch die bank märchenpreise. Hauptsache die rendite stimmt, wer sonst soll die bezahlen, wenn nicht der gemeine verbraucher. Hoch lebe der kapitalismus.


----------



## Dorango (19. Juli 2017)

Das meinte ich das nur die Hc1 montiert sind. Die Hc3 gibt es ja erst ab der MT6. Dann egalisiert sich der Preisunterschied. 
MtB ist ein Hobby, somit ein Luxus.


----------



## ravenride (19. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Das 29er Spectral hat Canyon ja nun nicht mehr im Sortiment.


Denke, dass canyon die defekten hinterteile schweißen läßt und die bekommt dann der nächster. Eine neue schwinge in einer anderen farbe wäre für mich nicht akzeptabel! Bin gespannt, wie dein garantiefall abgewickelt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (19. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Und hast du schon eine Info zum weiteren Vorgehen? Garantietausch? Das 29er Spectral hat Canyon ja nun nicht mehr im Sortiment.



Aktuell hab ich nur aus dem Facebook-Chat die Info:

_Hi Sven, am besten den kompletten Rahmen schicken. Mein Kollege wies mich noch darauf hin, dass ich Dir noch sagen soll, dass im Garantiefall der Kunde die Versand und Montagekosten trägt. Das sind circa € 150 bei einer Strebe._

Mehr Infos hab ich momentan nicht.

Ciao Sven


----------



## Goiskopf (19. Juli 2017)

Also im Grunde genommen, kann ich aktuell ja noch nicht einmal sagen, dass es ein Garantiefall ist/wird, oder ob ich für 1300,-€ einen Austauschrahmen angeboten bekomme...


----------



## hometrails (19. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Also im Grunde genommen, kann ich aktuell ja noch nicht einmal sagen, dass es ein Garantiefall ist/wird, oder ob ich für 1300,-€ einen Austauschrahmen angeboten bekomme...


Heftig. Vor allem was für Montagekosten, wenn du nur den Rahmen einschickst? Für die paar Schrauben?

Die sollen Ersatzstreben anbieten und gut. Wenn die das nicht können oder wollen, ist Canyon gestorben und ich schalte eine Anzeige zur Unfähigkeit der Ersatzteilversorgung neben der Canyon Anzeige in den einschlägigen Bravos.


----------



## Goiskopf (19. Juli 2017)

Ich finde die 150 Euro auch ziemlich "daneben". 
Es sieht für mich fast ein wenig danach aus, als ob Canyon mit den 150 Euro die Garantie verkauft. Würden sie die Streben, ist ja eigentlich nur ein "U", frei verkaufen, kann das auch nicht mehr als die 150 Euro kosten...aber vermutlich haben sie nicht mehr viele davon und verkaufen jetzt quasi die Berechtigung zum Ersatzteil-Kauf über die "Garantieabwicklung".
Kein Garantiefall...keine Strebe...neuer Rahmen.
Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, wenn sie mir das "U" einfach für 100€ zugeschickt hätten, wäre ich super happy, würde das Ding montieren und könnte 2 Stunden später wieder fahren...
So musste ich nun mehrere Versuche unternehmen, überhaupt in Kontakt mit Canyon zu kommen, hatte dann vermutlich Glück, dass sich im Facebook-Chat eine kompetente Person befand, die mir schnell eine Ticketnummer gab und einen Aufkleber zugeschickt hat...musste dann den Rahmen komplett auseinanderbauen, Karton basteln, wegschicken, damit Canyon im Garantiefall...und nur im Garantiefall..ein "neues" "U" einbaut (4 Schrauben) für 150 Euro...wobei ich noch nicht weiß, ob überhaupt auf Garantie oder nicht...und vor allem nicht WANN (ich will am 14.8.2017 wirklich sehr gern MIT Bike in den Familienurlaub)
Wirklich ein wenig unverständlich...ABER ICH HOFFE NOCH AUF EIN GUTES ENDE...GELL liebe CANYONs!!!


----------



## hometrails (19. Juli 2017)

Oha, dann schaue dich am besten schon einmal nach einem Leihbike um.

Ich erstelle gerade Facebook Werbeanzeigen zur Unfähigkeit Canyons bzw. zu meiner Erfahrung mit denen.

Die teile ich auf meine Kosten mit deren Zielgruppe. Gestorben ist Canyon jetzt schon für mich.


----------



## philis (22. Juli 2017)

Ich habe ein Canyon Spectral 29 AL 7.9 2014 mit einer Fox 32 Float CTD Performance.
Ich war letzte Woche im Bikepark  (keine Sprünge über 1m) und plötzlich kann ich an der Einstellung nur mehr Climb und Descend einstellen..... Das Rad schnappt nicht ein wie es einschnappen sollte....

Woran liegt das ? und was muss ich tun?
Sorry kann auch ein wenig selber schrauben aber von FOX Elementen habe ich mich immer ferngehalten.


----------



## ravenride (29. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Oha, dann schaue dich am besten schon einmal nach einem Leihbike um.



Wäre das hier keine alternative für 800 euro? Leider passt der 190 mm dämpfer nicht. Gibt es was neues, bzgl. der canyon garantie abwicklung? Wünsche euch gut glück in der angelegenheit bzw. abwicklung!!!
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...9-rahmen-redwood-n-flashred-633220/wg_id-5193
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...ce-29-rahmen-carbon-n-green-633300/wg_id-5193


----------



## Domowoi (29. Juli 2017)

@philis Dann muss dein Dämpfer zum Service. Ohne den Dämpfer zu öffnen kann man nicht sagen was genau kaputt ist.

Vielleicht geht das auf Garantie aber ich denke die Servicetechniker können schon sehen ob der Dämpfer durch "Misshandlung" kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Goiskopf (31. Juli 2017)

ravenride schrieb:


> Wäre das hier keine alternative für 800 euro? Leider passt der 190 mm dämpfer nicht. Gibt es was neues, bzgl. der canyon garantie abwicklung? Wünsche euch gut glück in der angelegenheit bzw. abwicklung!!!
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...9-rahmen-redwood-n-flashred-633220/wg_id-5193
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...ce-29-rahmen-carbon-n-green-633300/wg_id-5193



Hey ravenride,
der aktuellste Stand steht hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kettenstrebe-bruch-spectral-29.751297/page-2
und mehr ist aktuell auch nicht zu berichten...
Garantie?
Austauschrahmen?
Termin?
Wie geschrieben, einzig das Facebook-Team ist immer wieder recht fix mit Informationen zusammenfinden und weitergeben, vom Rest von Canyon (sollte es den wirklich geben) habe ich bislang noch nie etwas gehört geschweige denn erfahren...

Ciao Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (24. August 2017)

shalala schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab ein 2015 9.9 und war von Anfang an leider nicht zufrieden mit den Guide RS bremsen. Quietschen, Rubbeln, Geräusche, miese Bremsleistung.


Möglicherweise könnte es auch an der bremsscheibe liegen, die nicht zu 100% rein ist, wie es eben sein sollte! Selbst im neuzustand! Würde die scheibe demontieren, auf einen teller oder ähnliches legen und mit aceton / bremsenreiniger bearbeiten. Eine alte zahnbürste ist sehr hilfreich um die ausstanzungen in der scheibe zu reinigen.


----------



## Fabian'97 (18. November 2017)

das mit den beiten reifen würde mich auch interessieren. ich habe das 9.9EX mit dem sram roam 50 LRS. der hat ne außenbreite von 25mm und innen 21 mm. im moment fahre ich den baron vorne und hinten maxxis irgendwas je mit 2,4. aber so eine reifenbreite von 2,8 bis 3 wäre schon reizvoll, aber gerade der 3.0er könnte sehr knapp werden. vllt muss man auch einen 27,5+ LRS reinmachen mit einer 40mm breiten felge. wäre auch ne option. der rollwiderstand von den plus reifen soll nicht übel sein. wenn jmd erfahrung hat, bitte posten


----------



## JieP (23. November 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Heute bin ich dran gewesen. Toll.


Genau wie bei meins auch; schon zwei Mal auf die gleiche Stelle gebrochen; Zwei Mal neuer Rahmen. Erste Mal unter völlige Garantie. Dad letzte Mal nur Umbaukosten gemacht.
Orginal Rahmen aus 2014.
Keine Bike Parks; aber öffter Treppen, kleine Drops. Keine Sprünge usw.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. November 2017)

Seltsame Bruchstellen: die Schweissnaht selbst ist normalerweise stabiler als das Material am Rand der Schweissnaht und das Ausgangsmaterial selbst. Spricht für einen Schweissfehler und nicht Konstruktions- / Materialfehler.


----------



## S-H-A (23. November 2017)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Seltsame Bruchstellen: die Schweissnaht selbst ist normalerweise stabiler als das Material am Rand der Schweissnaht und das Ausgangsmaterial selbst. Spricht für einen Schweissfehler und nicht Konstruktions- / Materialfehler.



Dem Rahmen bzw.den Schweißnähten zu wenig Zeit zum allmählichen abkühlen gegeben. Zeit ist Geld.


----------



## kommaklar (23. November 2017)

Aktuell gibt es leider keine bzw. kaum noch 29" rahmen bei Canyon.
Ich hatte die Option auf Rückkauf, 27,5" oder Neuron Rahmen.
Hatte mich für den Neuron Rahmen entschieden.
Wurde aber dann noch mal angerufen, dass ich noch einen Weißen Rahmen 29" bekommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (25. November 2017)

mein Beileid an die @Goiskopf , bei mir hat sich die Abwicklung einfach eeewig hingezogen (am Schluss wars dann fast 5 Monate). Eine Ersatzstrebe wollten sie mir auch nicht geben.
Im Endeffekt hatte ich ja scheinbar Glück noch einen 29" ergattern zu können. Hatte mir allerdings bis dahin schon einen Ersatzrahmen gekauft und brauch ihn jetzt nicht mehr.

Hat wer Interesse an nem schwarzen 29" Spectralrahmen?


----------



## Dissektion (27. November 2017)

Was Schweißen betrifft bin ich völliger Leihe, aber kann man das nicht in ner Werkstatt nachschweißen lassen?

Edit: gibt wohl Unternehmen die man Anfragen könnte bei mir ums Eck
http://www.wienwork.at/de/dienstleistungen/metalltechnik

Canyon wird da aber vermutlich nicht mitspielen, aber wenn die Kacke e schon am Dampfen ist?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (27. November 2017)

Können nur Spezialisten für Alu-Schweissen. Werkstatt kann meist nur Stahl...


----------



## Fabian'97 (16. Dezember 2017)

also, mit den sram roam 50 [26 mm außen 21 mm innen] passt sinnvollerweise maximal der schwalbe NN 29x2.6 mit rund 8mm platz zu jeder strebe, der reifen baut ca 62 mm breit. gefahren bin ich noch nicht, sieht aber auf der felge noch stimmig aus. 25-30 mm felgeninnenbreite würden vermutlich auch sinn machen. das absolute limit sehe ich bei 2.8, aber definitiv auf einer breiteren felge!


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, fahre zur Zeit ein Spectral 29 in XL mit 140mm Gabel.
Da mich Canyon mit dem neuen Spectral ohne 29“ schwer enttäuscht hat, würde ich jetzt gerne noch ein wenig mehr Trail orientiert tunen oder eben Richtung Jeffsy oder Hightower gehen.
Ich habe hier irgendwo etwas von einem Winkelsteuersatz von Works, etc. gelesen. Stimmt es, dass der im XL Rahmen nicht funktioniert?
Hat jemand zufällig die Geodaten vom 2015er Rahmen zur Hand? Finde irgendwie ziemlich widersprüchliche Angaben.


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2018)

Das YT hat aber auch nur 140mm, nur wegen dem Lenkwinkel soviel Geld ausgeben (altes verkaufen und in neues investieren) lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. Januar 2018)

Also ich bin in meinem 2014 ein Winkelsteuersatz von Works Components gefahren und fand ihn super.

Es kann sein, dass der Standartsteuersatz von Works nicht für so lange Steuerrohre ausgelegt ist. Aber schreib doch direkt ein Mail an Works die mache  auch speziell Anfertigungen auf Anfrage und sind sehr hilfsbereit. 
Evtl brauchst du dann auch ihr  EC statt IC?

Dazu dann noch Offset Buchen und fertig ist die Laube!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Januar 2018)

Genau die Kombi aus 140er-Gabel, Winkelsteuersatz und Offset-Buchse fahre ich: ein total geniales Trailbike - vor allem bergab 

In keiner Dimension schlechter als das Jeffsy meines Kumpels (Pflicht ist aber ein guter Dämpfer hinten, mind. die Evol-Cartridge oder der Vorsprung Corset).

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...dset---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-260-p.asp

Set 6 ist doch für XL Steuerrohr, oder?


----------



## Dorango (17. Januar 2018)

Das habe ich überall gesucht einen Winkelsteuersatz für mein Speci. Wo genau kann ich einen beziehen?

Edit: wie viel Grad habt ihr geändert?


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (17. Januar 2018)

Ja das neue Jeffsy Pro Race hat schon eine geile Austattung, die mich echt überlegen lässt. Außerdem ist die Optik schon sehr geil! 
Ich kann nur die Rahmengröße im Vergleich zum Spectral nicht einschätzen, da ich meinen Rahmen mal gemessen habe und irgendwie komplett andere Oberrohrlänge und Reach bekomme, wie in allen Tabellen.
@Sonnenstern28 deine Modifikationen finde ich top! 
Evtl. frage ich wirklich mal bei Works nach und fahre das Teil noch ein paar Monate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian'97 (17. Januar 2018)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, fahre zur Zeit ein Spectral 29 in XL mit 140mm Gabel.
> Da mich Canyon mit dem neuen Spectral ohne 29“ schwer enttäuscht hat, würde ich jetzt gerne noch ein wenig mehr Trail orientiert tunen oder eben Richtung Jeffsy oder Hightower gehen.
> Ich habe hier irgendwo etwas von einem Winkelsteuersatz von Works, etc. gelesen. Stimmt es, dass der im XL Rahmen nicht funktioniert?
> Hat jemand zufällig die Geodaten vom 2015er Rahmen zur Hand? Finde irgendwie ziemlich widersprüchliche Angaben.




Für die Pike gibts ein Set um sie auf 150 oder 160 mm zu traveln!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Januar 2018)

Bei 150 oder 160 stimmt die Balance zum Heck nicht mehr - und der Sitzwinkel ist jenseits von gut und böse. Uphill wird’s dann sehr übel - von der größeren Tretlagerhöhe in downhill-turns ganz abgesehen...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Januar 2018)

@Dorango

ca. 68,5 -0,5 -1,3 -0,5 = 66,2 Grad

(Basis -140statt130Gabel 
-Steuersatz -Offsetbuchse


----------



## Dorango (18. Januar 2018)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> @Dorango
> 
> ca. 68,5 -0,5 -1,3 -0,5 = 66,2 Grad
> 
> ...



Danke. Hat aber nicht das Speci ein ZS44 IS52 Steuersatz? 

Eine 140mm Gabel habe ich schon drin aber manchmal ist mir der steile Winkel immer noch etwas zu nervös.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (18. Januar 2018)

Solltest Du nun 51mm Offset haben, ist die Lenkung ja noch nervöser als mit der alten Fox 32 130mm mit kürzerem Offset (die ich vorher mal hatte).

Dann bringt Dir der Steuersatz gleich doppelten Nutzen ! Besser für‘s Grobe und Steile und weniger nervös (auch im Flachen)

P.S.: der von mir verlinkte Steuersatz sollte schon zum Spectral passen (zumindest fahre ich den in dem Bike ;-)


----------



## Dorango (18. Januar 2018)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Solltest Du nun 51mm Offset haben, ist die Lenkung ja noch nervöser als mit der alten Fox 32 130mm mit kürzerem Offset (die ich vorher mal hatte).
> 
> Dann bringt Dir der Steuersatz gleich doppelten Nutzen ! Besser für‘s Grobe und Steile und weniger nervös (auch im Flachen)
> 
> P.S.: der von mir verlinkte Steuersatz sollte schon zum Spectral passen (zumindest fahre ich den in dem Bike ;-)



Welchen Offset ich habe das weis ich gerade gar nicht. 
Hatte im einem anderen Spectral Thread nach einem Winkesteuersatz gefragt und leider keine Antwort erhalten. Bin gerade auf einer Geschäftsreise wenn mir jemand noch sagt welches Set ich für ein L Rahmen brauche kann ich den sofort bestellen. 
Danke


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (18. Januar 2018)

Also für meinen XL Rahmen passen die angegebenen Maße nicht. Mein Steuerrohr ist 155mm lang.
Ich habe gestern mal eine Mail an Works gesendet, bin gespannt ob es eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Fabian'97 (21. Januar 2018)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Bei 150 oder 160 stimmt die Balance zum Heck nicht mehr - und der Sitzwinkel ist jenseits von gut und böse. Uphill wird’s dann sehr übel - von der größeren Tretlagerhöhe in downhill-turns ganz abgesehen...


 mit einem 200x57 dämpfer kommste hinten dann 2,5 cm höher, dann passt es wieder
das tretlager kann meiner meinung nach 2 cm an höhe vertragen sooft wie ich hängen bleib


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (21. Januar 2018)

Das hängen bleiben bei einer 340er Tretlagerhöhe liegt dann eher an einer zu wenig progressiven Luftfeder oder zu geringer Dämpfung hinten - weniger an der Tretlagerhöhe selbst. Ich würde eher mal mit dem Luftdruck und Spacern herumtesten anstatt mein Rad „höher zu legen“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian'97 (21. Januar 2018)

@Sonnenstern28 gut wenn man das nicht möchte kann man sich trotzdem einen 200x57 dämpfer einbauen und verwendet
offset buchsen à 4,5 mm, dann ändert sich nur der federweg, aber dann ist das tretlager voll eingefedert 10 mm tiefer

http://www.crowny.de/?product=burgtec-offset-daempferbuchsen


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (21. Januar 2018)

Ja, genau die Buchsen habe ich schon eingebaut. Nur mehr Federweg wollte ich nicht. Aber nette Idee mit dem längeren Dämpfer.


----------



## Fabian'97 (21. Januar 2018)

wenn du dann noch eine längere gabel ausgleichen möchtest, sagen wir 150 mm würde ich hinten nur 5 mm offset verwenden, dann hast du vorne wie hinten 150 mm federweg bei gleichgebliebener geometrie nur dass das tretlager 10 mm höher kommt was bei 340 mm gesamthöhe nur 3% änderung bedeutet.


----------



## ravenride (22. Januar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> kann man sich trotzdem einen 200x57 dämpfer einbauen





Bei 10mm längeren Dämpfer, gibt es hinten mit der Wippe keine Probleme?


----------



## ravenride (24. Januar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> mit einem 200x57 dämpfer kommste hinten dann 2,5 cm höher, dann passt es wieder das tretlager kann meiner meinung nach 2 cm an höhe vertragen sooft wie ich hängen bleib



Schraubst du auch gelegentlich??? Für 200mm Einbaulänge ist kein Platz im Spectral, außer du montierst einen angepassten Rocker.


----------



## ravenride (24. Januar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> das mit den beiten reifen würde mich auch interessieren. ich habe das 9.9EX mit dem sram roam 50 LRS. der hat ne außenbreite von 25mm und innen 21 mm. im moment fahre ich den baron vorne und hinten maxxis irgendwas je mit 2,4. aber so eine reifenbreite von 2,8 bis 3 wäre schon reizvoll, aber gerade der 3.0er könnte sehr knapp werden. vllt muss man auch einen 27,5+ LRS reinmachen mit einer 40mm breiten felge. wäre auch ne option. der rollwiderstand von den plus reifen soll nicht übel sein. wenn jmd erfahrung hat, bitte posten



Auf einer 21mm breiten Felge (Maulweite) kann man MAXIMAL einen Reifen mit 60mm Breite mit verstärkter Karkasse fahren. Das wäre z.B. ein 2,35 Nobby Nic. Für einen 2,6 Zoll (65mm) breiten Reifen ist eine Maulweite von 35mm sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian'97 (26. Januar 2018)

ravenride schrieb:


> Bei 10mm längeren Dämpfer, gibt es hinten mit der Wippe keine Probleme?



durch asymmetrische buchsen gewinnst du 9 mm zurück, also ist das einbaumaß dann bei 191 mm


----------



## Fabian'97 (26. Januar 2018)

ravenride schrieb:


> Auf einer 21mm breiten Felge (Maulweite) kann man MAXIMAL einen Reifen mit 60mm Breite mit verstärkter Karkasse fahren. Das wäre z.B. ein 2,35 Nobby Nic. Für einen 2,6 Zoll (65mm) breiten Reifen ist eine Maulweite von 35mm sinnvoll.


ich werde mir 35er carbonfelgen bestellen


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. Januar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> ich werde mir 35er carbonfelgen bestellen



Halte ich für zu breit. Haste definitiv mehr Steinkontakte als mit 30mm.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (26. Januar 2018)

Geht es hier immer noch um das spectral? 35er Felge? 3.0er Reifen?


----------



## Jun89 (26. Januar 2018)

Bin auch am überlegen, mir breitere Felgen zu montieren... was könnt ihr da Preis-Leistungstechnisch empfehlen?
Angeblich merkt man den Unterschied ja gewaltig! Sind 30mm schon übertrieben?

Wie gesagt... was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. Januar 2018)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen, mir breitere Felgen zu montieren... was könnt ihr da Preis-Leistungstechnisch empfehlen?
> Angeblich merkt man den Unterschied ja gewaltig! Sind 30mm schon übertrieben?
> 
> Wie gesagt... was könnt ihr da empfehlen?



Bei 29 Zoll könnte Carbon zwecks Steifheit sicherlich Sinn machen.
30mm außen find ich super. Reifen baut schön rund und die Schäden durch seitlichen Steinkontakt halten sich in Grenzen. Breiter würd ich nur wenns richtung 29+ gehen sollte.


----------



## Dorango (26. Januar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> ich werde mir 35er carbonfelgen bestellen



Würde mal in die Bike 10/2017 reinschauen da wurden Laufräder getestet. Ich sag nur so viel es muss nicht unbedingt Carbon sein.


----------



## ravenride (27. Januar 2018)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Halte ich für zu breit. Haste definitiv mehr Steinkontakte als mit 30mm.


Ich fahre einen 2,35 NN (62mm breit) mit einer 30mm Maulweite. Das ist eine Traumkombi!


----------



## ravenride (27. Januar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Geht es hier immer noch um das spectral? 35er Felge? 3.0er Reifen?


Das wird hinten knapp werden, bei mir sind 5mm frei auf der linken Seite, rechts sind es deutlich mehr. (1 bar Luftdruck, 2,35 NN ist 62mm breit, 30mm Maulweite)

Ein 65mm (2,6 NN) breiter Reifen wäre das maximum bei meinem 2015 Spectral. Die Reifenzoll Angaben sind relativ!


----------



## Jun89 (28. Januar 2018)

Hat von euch schon jemand eine Eagle verbaut? Was brauch ich da alles? 

Passt das hier?:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rigger-Gruppe-1x12-32-GXP-Modell-2018-p59492/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (28. Januar 2018)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand eine Eagle verbaut? Was brauch ich da alles?
> 
> Passt das hier?:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rigger-Gruppe-1x12-32-GXP-Modell-2018-p59492/



Kommt natürlich drauf an was du aktuell verbaut hast. Kann sein das du noch einen XD Freilauf und ein anderes Schaltauge brauchst. Musst uns schon mehr sagen.


----------



## hometrails (28. Januar 2018)

Braucht es da nicht auch hinten den Boost Standard? Ich dachte immer 12-fach geht bei 142mm nicht?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (28. Januar 2018)

Ne, das ist egal


----------



## Jun89 (28. Januar 2018)

Aktuell hab ich eine 10x2 Shimano XT


----------



## Domowoi (28. Januar 2018)

@Jun89 Dann musst du auf jeden Fall deine Hinterradnabe noch auf SRAM XD-Freilauf umbauen. Bei manchen Naben kann man die für so 50€ nachkaufen, bei manchen ists nicht so leicht => bräuchtest ne neue Nabe.


----------



## Dorango (29. Januar 2018)

Und von Canyon das Sram Schaltauge. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber Nr. 26 müsste es wohl sein. Fahre die eagle x01 seit 1,5 Jahren im Rad. Und das Schaltauge MUSS bei der Schaltung gerade sein und ein neues ist bei mir nicht gerade gewesen. Es beeinflusst die Schaltung enorm. 
Passt die Kurbel überhaupt?


----------



## Fabian'97 (29. Januar 2018)

hometrails schrieb:


> Braucht es da nicht auch hinten den Boost Standard? Ich dachte immer 12-fach geht bei 142mm nicht?


meines wissens sind 11 fach und 12 fach gleich breit


----------



## Fabian'97 (29. Januar 2018)

ravenride schrieb:


> Das wird hinten knapp werden, bei mir sind 5mm frei auf der linken Seite, rechts sind es deutlich mehr. (1 bar Luftdruck, 2,35 NN ist 62mm breit, 30mm Maulweite)
> 
> Ein 65mm (2,6 NN) breiter Reifen wäre das maximum bei meinem 2015 Spectral. Die Reifenzoll Angaben sind relativ!



hört sich nach falsch eingespeicht an, bei mir sind beim 2,6er auf allen seiten gleichmäßig rund 8mm platz

ich fahre den reifen mit 88 kg bei 1,4 bar vorne wie hinten, der durchmesser ist knapp 780 mm


----------



## ravenride (31. Januar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> hört sich nach falsch eingespeicht an, bei mir sind beim 2,6er auf allen seiten gleichmäßig rund 8mm platz
> 
> ich fahre den reifen mit 88 kg bei 1,4 bar vorne wie hinten, der durchmesser ist knapp 780 mm


Wie breit ist dein 2,6 Reifen in mm, 
wie breit ist die Maulweite
was für ein Reifenhersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (1. Februar 2018)

Uh uh uh... fast fertig


----------



## Dorango (1. Februar 2018)

Heute ist mein Winkelsteuersatz von Works gekommen.

So hat es ausgeschaut als er angekommen ist. Der Einbau gestalte sich relativ einfach. Was ich sagen muss ist das er auch etwas aufbaut, sprich hatte vorher 19 mm Spacer auf dem Vorbau nach dem Umbau nur noch 2mm. Also wer über sowas nachdenkt sollte Reserven im Gabelschaft haben. Fahreindrücke werde ich nachreichen.


Edit: Offset Buchsen bringen bei der OEM Länge von 191mm nix oder?
Das Trettlager senkt sich ab aber der Federweg wird kleiner?


----------



## ravenride (1. Februar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> hört sich nach falsch eingespeicht an, bei mir sind beim 2,6er auf allen seiten gleichmäßig rund 8mm platz


Oben an den Sitzstreben sind es 8 bis 10mm auf beiden Seiten, somit ist das Laufrad mittig und richtig gespeicht. Die Laufräder wurden bei R2 gespeicht, neeee, die sind bestens. Unten an der Kettenstrebe links sind es nur 5mm!


----------



## ravenride (1. Februar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> durch asymmetrische buchsen gewinnst du 9 mm zurück, also ist das einbaumaß dann bei 191 mm


Danke für den Tipp! Kannte ich bis jetzt nicht! Ich werde das ausprobieren. 


*Produktbeschreibung*
Statt klassischer Dämpferbuchsen verwendet man solche, bei denen die Bohrung exzentrisch liegt, wodurch sich die effektive Einbaulänge des Dämpfers verringert. Die Konsequenz: Flachere Winkel, tieferes Tretlager. Bei umgedrehter Verwendung der Exzenter können natürlich auch steilere Winkel und ein höheres Tretlager realisiert werden.
Die Buchsen passen für alle 1/2″ Dämpferaugen für Fox, Marzocchi, Rock Shox ab 2008.
Effektiv kannst du die Einbaulänge deines Dämpfers pro Buchse um 4.5mm reduzieren.

– exzentrisches Dämpferbuchsen-Set zur Feinabstimmung des Lenkwinkels bzw. der Geometrie
– Einzelbuchse (für einen Dämpfer werden 2 Buchsen benötigt)
– Material: Titan


----------



## Bikefritzel (1. Februar 2018)

Achtung: 4,5mm bzw. 9mm Reduzierung ist nur gegeben, wenn die Dämpferschrauben M6 sind. 
Zumindest beim 2014er Spectral war es aber M8.
D.h. ein 200er Dämpfer hätte dann 193mm Einbaulänge.

Hatte es damals gemessen und festgestellt, dass es mit einem 200x57 Dämpfer wohl gaaanz knapp gehen könnte. Leider ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen  bevor ich einen gefälligen 200er Dämpfer kaufen konnte.

Mit Winkelsteuersatz und Offsetbuchsen im 190er Dämpfer war's auf jeden Fall relativ laufruhig 

Vllt. Meldet sich ja doch mal noch jemand, der eine längeren Dämpfer fährt?


----------



## Dorango (1. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Antworten, diesen Werbetext kenne ich. Die Frage die ich mir stelle schränke ich mir mit Offset Buchsen den Federweg ein? Und ich möchte bei meinem 190mm Dämpfer bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (1. Februar 2018)

Nein, Federweg wird durch den Hub deines Dämpfers bestimmt.
Die Buchsen ändern nur die Winkel und Tretlagerhöhe (alles davon ein bissl, nichts extrem) - NICHT dem Federweg.


----------



## Dorango (2. Februar 2018)

Hab mal nach gemessen, im komplett eingefederten Zustand ohne Dämpfer habe ich einen Achsabstand von 135 mm also ist nur ein maximaler Offset von 5 mm möglich.


----------



## Bikefritzel (2. Februar 2018)

Also ich hatte Buchsen von offsetbushings- die reduzieren des um 6mm, soweit ich mich erinnere.

Durchläge waren noch möglich, Gummiring  am Spacer war auch regelmässig unten. Insofern hat's bestens gepasst. (190mm - 50mm Hub - 6mm Offset =134mm)


----------



## Fabian'97 (4. Februar 2018)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Also ich hatte Buchsen von offsetbushings- die reduzieren des um 6mm, soweit ich mich erinnere.
> 
> Durchläge waren noch möglich, Gummiring  am Spacer war auch regelmässig unten. Insofern hat's bestens gepasst. (190mm - 50mm Hub - 6mm Offset =134mm)


wenn du 6mm buchsen bei einem 200er dämpfer verwenden würdest, dann hast du statt (190 - 51)mm = 139 mm komplett eingefedert
(200 - 57 - 6)mm = 137 mm. man federt quasi 2 mm tiefer ein. umgerechnet bedeutet es, das tretlager kommt voll eingefedert (2 * 130 / 51) mm = 5 mm tiefer runter. im umkehrschluss verlängert sich die einbaulänge um 4 mm, dh die hinterachse kommt 10 mm weiter runter, was bei 20 % SAG noch rund 8mm sind. ABER: man hat rund 147 mm federweg bei fast gleichgebliebener geometrie. ideal wären meiner meinung nach 7 mm offset für das canyon spectral 29


----------



## ravenride (5. Februar 2018)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen, mir breitere Felgen zu montieren... was könnt ihr da Preis-Leistungstechnisch empfehlen? Angeblich merkt man den Unterschied ja gewaltig! Sind 30mm schon übertrieben? Wie gesagt... was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


30mm Innenweite sind meiner Meinung nach der neuer Standard für einen 60mm breiten Reifen, die Breite ist keines Falls übertrieben. Du kannst niedrigere Luftdrücke fahren, desweiteren gibt es mehr Traktion, mehr Bremstraktion, größere Kurvenstabilität. Fahre seit 2015 mit der Felge und wie gesagt, das Fahrgefühl ist großartig! War aber mit dem NN 2,25 lightskin Reifen um einiges schlechter wie mit NN 2,35 Snakeskin auf der gleichen Felge.

Mit den Empfehlungen ist es schwierig, da man nicht alle Reifen und Felgen bzw. Laufräder getestet hatte. Da gibt es einige Faktoren wie etwa Kampfgewicht, Fahrweise, Einsatzgebiet unsw., die beachtet werden sollten.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-ex-1501-spline-one-29-30mm-cl-laufradsatz-675903

Langsam drehen die Komponenten Hersteller durch, was Preise angeht! (oder die ganze Branche bzgl. Monopolbildung und Preisabsprachen)


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2018)

Schau Dir nur die Reifenpreise an, dafür bekommt man einen Autoreifen für nen Kleinwagen, die Spinnen echt mittlerweile.


----------



## ravenride (7. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Schau Dir nur die Reifenpreise an, dafür bekommt man einen Autoreifen für nen Kleinwagen, die Spinnen echt mittlerweile.


Somit kostet ein MTB Reifen mit einer Laufleistung von 36.000 km ca. 270 Euro. Verglichen mit einem Autoreifen, sehr teuer.


----------



## Fabian'97 (10. Februar 2018)

ravenride schrieb:


> Somit kostet ein MTB Reifen mit einer Laufleistung von 36.000 km ca. 270 Euro. Verglichen mit einem Autoreifen, sehr teuer.


da stellt sich natürlich die frage was günstiger zu produzieren ist, zumal es sich bei autoreifen um 100% maschinell gefertigte grosserien geht. die serien bei mtb sind da eher klein. und müssen ja auch viel leichter sein


----------



## Tante_Philou (15. Februar 2018)

Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Gefallen tun und kurz am Spectral AL 29 nachsehen, ob am Hauptschwinglager über dem Tretlager zwischen Hauptrahmen und Schwinge auf beiden (oder evtl nur auf Antriebsseite) Seiten eine ca 1mm dicke Kunststoff-Unterlegscheibe verbaut ist? Sie müsste dann direkt auf dem Kugellager liegen.

Danke!


----------



## ravenride (16. Februar 2018)

Tante_Philou schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Gefallen tun und kurz am Spectral AL 29 nachsehen, ob am Hauptschwinglager über dem Tretlager zwischen Hauptrahmen und Schwinge auf beiden (oder evtl nur auf Antriebsseite) Seiten eine ca 1mm dicke Kunststoff-Unterlegscheibe verbaut ist? Sie müsste dann direkt auf dem Kugellager liegen.
> 
> Danke!


Konnte da keine Spacer entdecken, bei den schlechten Lichtverhältnissen, muss aber nichts heißen! Im PDF Dokument von Canyon sind keine Spacer zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (16. Februar 2018)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> da stellt sich natürlich die frage was günstiger zu produzieren ist, zumal es sich bei autoreifen um 100% maschinell gefertigte grosserien geht. die serien bei mtb sind da eher klein. und müssen ja auch viel leichter sein


Es sind und bleiben Märchenpreise, so sieht es aus! Ich behaupte einfach mal so, dass der Herstellungspreis bei etwa 5 Euro liegt – wenn überhaupt. Schwalbe lässt in Indonesien seine Gummis fertigen, Billiglohnland! Vor einigen Jahren (fünf), kosteten die Nobby Nic's noch ca. 50% weniger. Neues Marketing, farbige Streifen wie in der Formel 1 und schon ist der Märchenpreis fertig.


----------



## Tante_Philou (16. Februar 2018)

ravenride schrieb:


> Konnte da keine Spacer entdecken, bei den schlechten Lichtverhältnissen, muss aber nichts heißen! Im PDF Dokument von Canyon sind keine Spacer zu sehen.



Danke @ravenride ,

dass in der Zeichnung keine sind hab‘ ich gesehen - ich frage deshalb weil ich meine Lager habe neu machen lassen. Als ich den Rahmen abgeholt habe hat man mir eine Kunststoffscheibe in die Hand gedrückt.

„War nur eine dabei, die gehören ans Hauptschwingenlager - da musst du dir noch eine zweite besorgen“

Nun ist mir bei der Demontage des Rahmens an der Stelle keine Unterlegscheibe bewusst aufgefallen, der Werkstattboden ist sauber und wie du richtig sagst ist in der Zeichnung ebenfalls keiner. Die einzige Unterlegscheibe die bei der Demontage drin war, war zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe, aber auch nur auf der Antriebsseite


----------



## mot.2901 (16. Februar 2018)

Bei mir waren keine Scheiben am Hauptlager.Aber oben sind auf beiden Seiten drin.
Ist ja auch so in der Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## CRacing (28. Februar 2018)

Ich möchte gerne mein AL 7.9 von 2014 auf Eagle umbauen. Habe bereits neue Laufräder mit XD Freilauf gekauft. Vorne ist an der RaceFace Turbine Kurbel bereits ein RaceFace Narrow Wide montiert (fahre aktuell 1x10 mit SunRace MS3 11-42).
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe benötige ich dann neben dem Eagle GX upgrade Kit nur noch ein neues Schaltauge (Nr. 26 https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=2729#id=38695). 

Ist das soweit richtig oder habe ich noch etwas vergessen? Tigger kann ich ja an dem Reverb Hebel montieren (fahre 785er XT Bremsen).

Dankeschön!


----------



## CRacing (12. März 2018)

Um meine Frage mal selbst zu beantworten und vielleicht jemand anderem zu helfen:

Umbau auf Eagle ging problemlos mit RaceFace Narrow Wide KB und Schaltauge Nr. 26. Ich bin begeistert


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. März 2018)

CRacing schrieb:


> Um meine Frage mal selbst zu beantworten und vielleicht jemand anderem zu helfen:
> 
> Umbau auf Eagle ging problemlos mit RaceFace Narrow Wide KB und Schaltauge Nr. 26. Ich bin begeistert



Foddo, please !! ;-)


----------



## CRacing (12. März 2018)

Bitteschön! Artgerechte Haltung während der Tour Gestern


----------



## Tante_Philou (12. März 2018)

Sexy


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. März 2018)

CRacing schrieb:


> Bitteschön! Artgerechte Haltung während der Tour Gestern



Sehr geil - Danke 
KB und Kurbel hab ich nach Umbau von 2x10 auf Shim.XT1x11 ja schon so - dann werd ich den "Rest" auch bald mal angehen.
Es sei denn, es kommt i-wann mal ein Neuron in 29" mit 120/130mm und aktueller Geo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. März 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Es sei denn, es kommt i-wann mal ein Neuron in 29" mit 120/130mm und aktueller Geo...



Wird kommen, hab Geduld...


----------



## crossy-pietro (13. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wird kommen, hab Geduld...



Okeeee


----------



## Dorango (16. März 2018)

An die Leute mit Winkelsteuersatz. Nach zwei Tagen in Finale knackt mein Steuersatz hattet ihr schon sowas. Hab die Gabel ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet. Knackt immer noch. Kann es evtl die untere oder obere Exzenterschale sein?


----------



## Bikefritzel (1. April 2018)

Habe das Problem in einem Nerve.
Fox 32 Gabel und Works Components Steuersatz. 
Steuersatz war vorher in einem Spectral und ruhig.

Fürchte es liegt an der Gabel?


----------



## Dorango (2. April 2018)

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen. Ich vermute das es zwischen Winkelgehäuse und Rahmen ist.


----------



## 1georg1969 (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Spectral 29 -Gemeinde,

das Spectral 29 gibt es ja mittlerweile seit einigen Jahren und der ein oder andere wird sich ja mittlwerweile vielleicht wieder ein anderes Bike gekauft haben. 
Daher würde mich mal interessieren in welche Richtung ihr dabei gegangen seit, bzw. wie ihr das Fahrverhalten vom Spectral zum neuen Bike
beschreiben würdet. 
Also was können eure neuen Bikes besser wie das Spectral bzw. was können die neuen Bikes schlechter wie das Spectral.
Habe selber seit 2014 ein Spectral und bin auch selbst am überlegen eventuell was neues anzuschaffen.

Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus.

Grüße Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2018)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hallo Spectral 29 -Gemeinde,
> 
> das Spectral 29 gibt es ja mittlerweile seit einigen Jahren und der ein oder andere wird sich ja mittlwerweile vielleicht wieder ein anderes Bike gekauft haben.
> Daher würde mich mal interessieren in welche Richtung ihr dabei gegangen seit, bzw. wie ihr das Fahrverhalten vom Spectral zum neuen Bike
> ...



Das Spectral 29 gibt es schon seit Jahren NICHT mehr ! Nur noch als 27,5.


----------



## 1georg1969 (23. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Spectral 29 gibt es schon seit Jahren NICHT mehr ! Nur noch als 27,5.


Ich meinte natürlich, daß das 29´er seit Jahren gefahren wird. Zu kaufen gibt es das nur noch gebraucht


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. Mai 2018)

Ich bin vor 3 Monaten von einem Spectral 29 EX auf das Orbea Rallon 2018 umgestiegen. Deutlich mehr bergab-Performance und Sicherheit bei gleicher Kletterperformance aber 1,5kg Mehrgewicht. Bin mega happy damit.


----------



## Sebbowski (23. Mai 2018)

Habe mir vor einigen Monaten ein Propain Spindrift zugelegt, als deutlich abgegrenzte Alternative zum Speckstrahl. Der Unterschied ist natürlich deutlich, gerade was den Downhill-Wums angeht. Das Spectral geht dafür deutlich agiler im Uphill, aber eben auch speziell auf tretlastigeren Trails ohne viel Gefälle. Springen kann man mit beiden, der Landekomfort ist natürlich nicht zu vergleichen. Für mich persönlich aber ne Top-Kombi. Beide Hobel können auf jeden Fall sowohl hoch als auch runter....


----------



## 1georg1969 (23. Mai 2018)

Danke
... bitte noch mehr solche ErFAHRberichte....


----------



## adsiebenaz (23. Mai 2018)

Hab zwar nur nen kleines 650b spectral aber lese hier trotzdem schon lange mit.

Hab das Spectral durch nen Orbea Rallon ersetzt. Bergab viel sicherer, bergauf in etwa gleich stark wie das spectral, trotz 1,5kg Mehrgewicht. 

In allem viel robuster, da merkt man dann schon was das spectral fürn Spielzeug ist


----------



## Endri (29. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen. Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Canyon Spectral 29 Rahmen (Farbe Schwarz) Größe S.
Vlt finden wir hier ja was.


----------



## Fabian'97 (26. Dezember 2018)

so ab heute endlich mit 30 mm felgen (mavic deemax elite 29) und 2 mal dhr II 2,6 unterwegs, ich sag nur grip ohne ende und rollt immer noch recht gut, 2-3 min länger auf eine 35 min teststrecke verglichen mit dem 2,6er nobby nic berghoch


----------



## Dorango (4. Februar 2019)

Falls einer Interesse hat, ich hab ein Winkelsteuersatz von WorksCompoments für das Spectral auch ein Rahmen mit passendem Dämpfer.


----------



## crossy-pietro (5. Februar 2019)

"Der Maschine" mit WorksComponents Winkelsteuersatz, XT 1x11, 800er Lenker und 50er Vorbau - wirklich seh-/erfahrbarer Unterschied - zum Positiven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (5. Februar 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> "Der Maschine" mit WorksComponents Winkelsteuersatz, XT 1x11, 800er Lenker und 50er Vorbau - wirklich seh-/erfahrbarer Unterschied - zum Positiven.



Jetzt noch Offset Buchsen von burgtec und dann geht „der Maschine“ noch etwas besser bergab.


----------



## crossy-pietro (5. Februar 2019)

Dorango schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Offset Buchsen von burgtec und dann geht „der Maschine“ noch etwas besser bergab.



Wäre zu überlegen, ja - da die 5 Jahre alten Original-Buchsen eh bald fritte sind (minimales Spiel beim Sattel-Anheben).


----------



## Nordender (18. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand die Lagergrößen und -mengen der Haupt- und Hinterbaulager für das 2015er Spectral 29 nennen? Dann könnte ich sie erst bestellen, bevor ich das Radl auseinanderbastel.

Nach dem Relaunch der Canyon Website sind die ganzen Explo-Zeichnungen nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Bikefritzel (18. März 2019)

Ich kann für das Spectral die Buchsen von Offset Bushings empfehlen. Hatte ich zusammen mit dem Winkelsteuersatz und einer 140mm Gabel verbaut - lief top (bis zum Rahmenbruch )



maniac66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 526251




Könnte mir jemand einen Gefallen machen und dieses Loch ausmessen? Ich bastel grade an einen anderen Rahmen intere Leitungsführung dran und würde gerne die Gummiöffnungen von Canyon zum verschliessen verwenden. Danke schonmal!
@maniac66 sorry, wenn ich mit dem Bild nochmal Salz in die Wunde streue, aber so schön hat das sonst keiner Abgelichtet


----------



## Nordender (22. März 2019)

Mittlerweile sind die Zeichnungen wieder online. Hier die fürs Specki 29

https://www.canyon.com/on/demandwar...osiondrawings/2015/spectral/M32-15_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## Fabian'97 (24. April 2019)

gibts den wörks components steuersatz auch unten mit integrierter bzw semiintegrierter schale? oben wäre mir egal, aber auch da semi? hat das jemand gemacht?


----------



## crossy-pietro (25. April 2019)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> gibts den wörks components steuersatz auch unten mit integrierter bzw semiintegrierter schale? oben wäre mir egal, aber auch da semi? hat das jemand gemacht?



Puuh... frag mal bei Works C. an, die sind da recht flott und fit.
Wenn ich mir meinen Satz so anschaue (> Post #1602) vermute! ich, dass es für ne Vollintegration wegen des gewünschten Winkels zu "eng" wird.


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. April 2019)

Verstehe ich dich richtig: 
Du willst ZS oben und unten?

Habe das mal 2015 bei ihnen angefragt: Geht nicht, da der Bauraum zu klein ist. selbst irgendwie nur <1° wäre schon nicht möglich haben sie gesagt.
Das gleiche gilt wohl leider auch für 44/56 er Steuersätze.


----------



## Fabian'97 (28. April 2019)

@crossy-pietro ich habe vor einer woche angefragt und keine antwort bekommen



Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich richtig:
> Du willst ZS oben und unten?


also unten auf jeden fall, oben würde ich auch EC nehmen. gibts da was? auch 1° wäre gut.

ich möchte unten nicht noch höher kommen weil ich inzwischen 160 in meiner pike fahre. das debon air upgrade kann ich übrigens jedem hier empfehlen, egal ob 140, 150 oder 160 mm, das macht eure pike viel besser und ist recht leicht einzubauen. uphill performance ist immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (7. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte gerne den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher haben. Da der untere Steuersatz nicht mehr geschmeidig läuft, möchte ich mal einen Winkelsteuersatz von workscomponents testen. Welchen benötige ich für mein 2014er Spectral? 

Ich blicke da einfach nicht durch. Habe mal beide Steuersätze ausgebaut und gemessen. Müsste doch: IS 41/28,6 und IS 52/40 sein, oder? Aber welcher ist der richtige von workscomponents ?


----------



## Bikefritzel (7. Juni 2019)

Also bei 2014 29“ Spectral war es:
ZS44 / ZS52


----------



## CRacing (7. Juni 2019)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Also bei 2014 29“ Spectral war es:
> ZS44 / ZS52



Danke für deine Antwort. Aber selbst mit deiner Bezeichnung finde ich nichts. Kannst du mir freundlicherweise direkt den Link hier posten?


----------



## Bikefritzel (8. Juni 2019)

Schreib sie direkt an.
Auf der Homepage ist er scheinbar nicht mehr gelistet


----------



## CRacing (8. Juni 2019)

Alles klar, ist gemacht. Danke! Da bin ich ja ein wenig erleichtert, auch nichts gefunden zu haben


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. Juni 2019)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Schreib sie direkt an.



Hatte ich für mein 2014er Specki auch gemacht (und weil keine Böcke auf Suchen)
Prompt Antwort erhalten, bestellt, geliefert, passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (11. Juni 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hatte ich für mein 2014er Specki auch gemacht (und weil keine Böcke auf Suchen)
> Prompt Antwort erhalten, bestellt, geliefert, passt perfekt.



Ich habe auch bereits Antwort erhalten: ZS44/EC52 sollte passen. Mir wurde auch der Link dazu geschickt. Allerdings ist genau der Steuersatz laut Homepage ausverkauft. Außerdem ist die Mitarbeiterin leider nicht auf das "Problem" mit dem langen Steuerkopf eingegangen. Mein XL Rahmen hat einen Steuerkopfrohrlänge von 155mm. Auf der homepage von workscomponents gib es als Option 6 maximal 146mm zur Auswahl. Ich habe darauf hin genau die Sachen angefragt und warte aktuell auf Antwort.


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. Juni 2019)

Okay - ich habe "L" - dann drück ich Dir die Daumen, denn gelohnt hat sich der Umbau a.j.F.


----------



## CRacing (25. Juni 2019)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten! Der Steuersatz von work-components ist wieder ab Anfang Juli verfügbar: https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/1...set---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-1834-p.asp 
Laut Aussage einer Mitarbeiterin passt der in "Set 6" bis 146mm Steuerrohr auch beim XL Rahmen (155m). Der Unterscheid sei so gering, das ginge. 
Der Preis ist zwar heftig, aber da ich bis jetzt nur positives gelesen habe, einen Versuch wert!


----------

